# ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show ?EM!!! Part 3 +++



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

New thread started...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT Binnacle GMT #SwissETA #USA








*


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Aloha. Early morning rise for a weeklong vacation.

Happy Wednesday.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

New HD Zulu strap for the Squale
























G


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

a classic today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Good Morning Part 3!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

My "new to me" Navitimer! Love it!


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Tissot V8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A&B Pilomatic B2 LE 05/10 on the OEM strap today 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


> New thread started...


Great shot and combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Not one I wear a lot anymore, but a keeper none the less.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Full lume Momentum Torpedo.

Enjoy your hump day.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Seiko Navigator Timer 6117-6419.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Finally changed watches so I can post again! Even get a new thread to do it!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Sinn 903, flying southwest today. It's possible the pilot has a cooler watch than me, but I doubt it 🕶


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Sumo on Strapcode Super Oyster actually goes pretty well with shirt and tie...


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello part 3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribeliever (Mar 4, 2017)

Trusty Citizen perpetual. Not a single problem in over 13 yrs.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Aggie88 said:


>


I've often thought about getting this piece but worry about the smaller size, a little over 38mm, I think. Looks great on your wrist, how do you think it wears?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Generation 1*


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Victor Cruz (Aug 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

This










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jazzmaster said:


>


Stunning! You've got an amazing collection!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oris today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS today


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> Stunning! You've got an amazing collection!!


Very nice of you to say, Jon -- thanks much!

That Oris of yours today is fantastic -- so many nice things going on with that one! :-!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

omeglycine said:


>


Absolutely love this one!


----------



## Carlos C (Jun 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Fun with Oak & Oscar Sandford #161.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue Borealis Cascais on a grey Toxicnato for the evening 
Love the case design, size and proportions, just right for my wrist 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Alpina Alpiner GMT


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Blue Borealis Cascais on a grey Toxicnato for the evening
> Love the case design, size and proportions, just right for my wrist
> 
> 
> ...


Love the cascais! Almost got one in a trade but couldn't work out terms. It's on my short list of watches to get next

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor Style


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

I am really enjoying this one at the moment ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

H E L S O N


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Walked into a TJ Maxx store with my wife not expecting to buy anything. Lo and behold, another Citizen radio-controlled watch was there, and after checking it out, I left with it. This makes my fifth Citizen radio-controlled watch, and my twelfth Citizen (see my signature). I'm addicted to Citizens. $199.99 for a $650.00 watch. Not bad!







​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12343955


What strap is this if you don't mind me asking? Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

So glad Wednesday is over. Crap day at work. In the process of ending the day on the upswing with a couple thins that always brighten my day.

Hope everyone has a better tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jazzmaster said:


> Very nice of you to say, Jon -- thanks much!
> 
> That Oris of yours today is fantastic -- so many nice things going on with that one! :-!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words, Jim!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Skywatcher (Aug 31, 2015)

A handful of Joy!!!


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bronze Benarus Morey, on a hot sunny day.












remember it's not you it's the others and it will be better tomorrow. :roll:
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer pilot watch on a green Toxicroo natostrap this morning. This is such a cool and underrated watch 
Have a great day 
B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The days in between wearing this one is getting harder and harder.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Couldn't resist this one...love the 40mm size and beautiful dial! As a solar watch it should be a perfect "beater".


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seawolf Stratus Silver (2013)


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## willstic (Mar 24, 2015)

Happy Thursday









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

This little gem again today. I Love wearing a watch that I haven't in a while. Like wearing a new watch.


----------



## rja214 (May 9, 2017)

Aggie88 said:


> Couldn't resist this one...love the 40mm size and beautiful dial! As a solar watch it should be a perfect "beater".


I have the same watch on a black NATO strap. Great beater watch

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

QUOTE=Brey17;43584733]







[/QUOTE]

That's hawt af


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

krampus said:


> View attachment 12346275


Did a double-take on this one.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Love this one.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Speedy thursday


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Btreichel87 said:


> Love this one.


Me too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This is it, dude your Monico is sweet! Wish I had one, but this will do until!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> This is it, dude your Monico is sweet! Wish I had one, but this will do until!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the misspelling!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

My brand new TAG F1 chrono!! First time wearing it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

1970 connie


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five2Four today, it's almost the weekend


----------



## kcarson0825 (Jun 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

1999 7S26.
Minor restoration with a little cleaning and a service.


----------



## markusf (Mar 21, 2017)

PO Liquid Metal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

New to me PADI Turtle










Watching the sunset with the gf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

My Seiko 5 on a NATO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

It took me a while to find the new forum, but it is now set up in Tapatalk. Here is Thursday's watch.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New thread?!! Okay, under the lights 










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Blue Borealis Cascais on a grey Toxicnato for the evening
> Love the case design, size and proportions, just right for my wrist
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Everytime I see the design I think it looks tremendous. Looks great on your wrist!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Enjoying the Aquis today,













WE SHOULD DO A FACE TO THE WATCH WEEKEND, a picture of you with your watch. As a way to introduce yourself.
I recognise your name by your watches, it would be nice to put a face to the name.

I know some have done that, (Aggie88, DCM Bunshee, 41Mets)

I WILL START TOMORROW.


----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko sbdx014


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Citizen Wingman V on Strapcode MILTAT G10 NATO









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Dinky1 said:


> View attachment 12347809


I really like this watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice for my early morning time in the garden before a change later this morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carlos C (Jun 28, 2017)

Mido Multifort









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM on TN for TGIF!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> MM on TN for TGIF!


Nice combo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MOV said:


> Nice combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks!


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Buried in paperwork with my Friday buddy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This Gw-m5610bc-1jf until after the dentist appointment is over.. Then I will switch to my Seiko SARW019









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started FliegerFriday with the IWC MKXVIII on the Haveston Carrier strap 

TGIF 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firas80 (Jun 25, 2017)

Srp777 on bond nato strap









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Chrono diver beast, freshly out of the mailbox. Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1803 with pie pan dial from 1968 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

P51 Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

It's a Bkackbird Friday









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

Still on "honeymoon" with the new PADI.

I love this dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hamilton on Haveston









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

tommyboy31 said:


> Hamilton on Haveston
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sharp.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

rayofpwn said:


> Still on "honeymoon" with the new PADI.
> 
> I love this dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you got it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Sub to finish the week, have a great weekend ahead everyone


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Just arrived today!


----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

Andrew T said:


> you got it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed I did. Loving every minute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the PilotFriday theme with the Alpina PVD Startimer on DAS canvas. 
TGIF.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

dweller


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Switched to the skx for a dip in the pool to beat the Virginia heat, now relaxing in the condo waiting for takeout to get here. Nothing wrong with a long weekend away!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

I didn't know Friday was pilot day. I have switched to my flight mod to honor tradition


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore this Kontiki today... old picture though 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303








​


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rvk82 (Jun 5, 2017)

Been wearing this a lot over the past few weeks - Rolex SubC 116613


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

One for all, all for one


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Back in love with a Deep Blue Juggernaut II


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today Bronze Anonimo.


















have a good one, and show your faces.
G


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko Sumo Saturday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Going on a hike with the G-Shock DW6930C
Cheers. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Off to Busch Gardens with the family









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Coleslaw said:


> Off to Busch Gardens with the family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great look!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

A few days of R&R after a very busy week at work.  honeymoon continues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

70's Speedy Mark 4.5 today










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watch face,,,









,,, and my face!









OK, who's next?

Have a great Saturday!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Seiko Saturday!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Watch face,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both very cool Steven.
G


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Zero while washing the vehicles between rain showers today


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Just arrived today !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PADI for the afternoon 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> both very cool Steven.
> G


Thanks Gino. It was a great idea. Now we just need more people showing their "other" face!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

New on my wrist today, loving it, but will it steal my heart from my SKX007s? :-s


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

With my oldest son at last weekends race.
I'm the short old guy. 









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## firas80 (Jun 25, 2017)

1930s i guess omega... had the movement checked by omega recently. .. the dial has been refurbished or rather repainted in the 60s.. bad jod id say... but cool nonetheless 
Anyone who knows anything about it pls inform me









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## firas80 (Jun 25, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> New on my wrist today, loving it, but will it steal my heart from my SKX007s? :-s


It stole mine 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> New on my wrist today, loving it, but will it steal my heart from my SKX007s? :-s


Yes it will, and it's got a better movement in it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Leaving for the beach tomorrow!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Seiko Turtle Limited Edition Green


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nice! I'm jealous, I need a green piece myself... Time piece I mean! No Orion slave girls, to much trouble! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been a yard work day.


----------



## frankcastle914 (Dec 3, 2016)

My first Swiss. Just 2 hours old. Tudor Pelagos LHD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

Gonna keep this on for a while!









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

MOV said:


> Great look!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Coleslaw said:


> Off to Busch Gardens with the family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you know it was a scorcher when you take the Bronzo off and your wrist looks like this!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A little nature today 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> With my oldest son at last weekends race.
> I'm the short old guy.
> 
> 
> ...


yes Brian, looking good mate, 
my kind of weekend. 
G


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Coleslaw said:


> Now you know it was a scorcher when you take the Bronzo off and your wrist looks like this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently the green patina has anti rumatism properties, .... God knows,,, love that Bronzo.
G


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Almost finished w/ Vintage week w/ another 1 from my Clebar family



_


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Some orange on orange tonight.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Pam 111 on a lazy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Slumming it with the gshock Gw5000j


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Switched to the LVc this evening after a long day of work around the house


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm wearing my Precista PRS-18 at the lake today, but let my daughter wear my Rolex 1803 for 16th birthday. I'm sleeping with one eye open tonight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

You're too kind Gino. 



Watchcollector21 said:


> yes Brian, looking good mate,
> my kind of weekend.
> G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Looking mighty sharp Gino and so is the watch.
|>



Watchcollector21 said:


> Today Bronze Anonimo.
> View attachment 12350275
> View attachment 12350283
> View attachment 12350285
> ...


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

I thought I'd sell this but its practically worthless. A big lesson in buying unusual pieces. I do enjoy it, so now I will keep it and wear it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Beater for the boat


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

At the High West distillery for some whisky tasting










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Another Brera Orologi watch today, this time the Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4303. I realize that rose gold is not for everyone, and this is my only watch with that color, but I like it. It's kind of different, with its beadblasted stainless surfaces and knurled crown and chronograph pushers. I like the suede double-stitched strap with rubber backing, too.















​


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Glylex (Jan 29, 2017)

Finally new bracelet.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Much appreciation for this one today...









~v~_​


----------



## coolhands (Nov 2, 2016)

Finished the yard work for the day, and have a sit!


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Haven't worn this in a while. Hand wind Russian Strela on Rios strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Not as exciting as some folks' pieces here, but out to dinner with the wife-the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical (hand-winding ETA 2804-2) is one I keep going back to for fun weekend wear.


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303
> 
> View attachment 12349903
> 
> ​


Would make love too


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Orange for summer


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

OM today. I seem to be on a string of Seikos this last few days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

It's Nomos time!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watching the British GP and enjoying my morning coffee.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m On Isofrane


----------



## Johnbradford (Jul 16, 2017)

Rangeman w/mods


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 12351623


Nice combo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Enjoying breakfast at Wimbledon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

MOV said:


> Enjoying breakfast at Wimbledon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Could be a quick breakfast at this rate, Cilic hasn't turned up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

MOV said:


> Nice combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


.

Thank you, enjoy Wimbledon!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12352319
> View attachment 12352323
> 
> G


Ah the TC2. Love that watch and am still looking for one. Enjoy the day!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Andrew T said:


> Could be a quick breakfast at this rate, Cilic hasn't turned up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Worked well for me. I'm a fan of Roger. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

MOV said:


> Worked well for me. I'm a fan of Roger.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yes I was rooting for him, I normally favour the underdog, but not this time. At least there's been a sizeable gap in between wins.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

B & M Capeland Chronograph...


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona today


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I sporting this one today!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Tudor date 38mm


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Panerai today. Have a great day!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Put the turtle on a Zulu Diver.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What's up guys?
Wish you all a great Sunday

Picked this new Alpina from the AD this morning 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Beach Day! 😎😎









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> What's up guys?
> Wish you all a great Sunday
> 
> Picked this new Alpina from the AD this morning
> ...


Congrats! Looks sharp.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> What's up guys?
> Wish you all a great Sunday
> 
> Picked this new Alpina from the AD this morning
> ...


Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Love this sucka


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sunday dinner and beer on the water with the Tudor Black Bay Dark.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pool day!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vlance said:


> Love this sucka


Me too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A little pool time this afternoon with the kids and the Oceanaut 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Andrew T said:


> Very nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





MOV said:


> Congrats! Looks sharp.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you both it's their new July release in the Startimer lineup. Midsize for those who found the 44 too large and 40 too small  it's also pretty thin under 10mm so super comfortable, light and hugs the wrist 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Old trusty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Clebar

_


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

I







fresh off the beach this evening ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K and nothing but relaxing with the family today


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Time for a refill










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

Lume shot:


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1803 at the lake.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Evening switch. After grillin and smokin meat most of the day, it was very refreshing to get some wading time.



























Dig this beastly watch.









~v~_​


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Day one of summer vacation2017


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Back to work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Maintenance work for 3 days this little chap will help me


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Evening switch. After grillin and smokin meat most of the day, it was very refreshing to get some wading time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing pictures mate, always puts a smile on my face.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

G-Shock GW-M5610. First digital in 20 years!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Still on honeymoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Scurfa wearing BeauBands shoes(glove).


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I totally get it. |>



Andrew T said:


> Still on honeymoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

godfather0917 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a beauty!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀ 
Hope you all have a great Monday. I'm starting the workweek with the Astor and Banks Pilomatic B #5/10.

Cheers. B

Thanks 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Work finished for today, afternoon swap, 
Breitling Superocean GMT, on bracelet for the summer,












have a nice Monday chaps.
G


----------



## Carlito149 (Aug 19, 2009)

SARG009


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Work finished for today, afternoon swap,
> Breitling Superocean GMT, on bracelet for the summer,
> View attachment 12354631
> View attachment 12354637
> ...


Gino, that my friend is one fantastic looking watch. Enjoy the rest of your day.
Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub









Tapawatch


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Work finished for today, afternoon swap,
> Breitling Superocean GMT, on bracelet for the summer,
> View attachment 12354631
> 
> G


This looks quite nice! That's pretty cool that it has a fixed and an adjustable 24-hour marker. So I guess you can tell local time, set the 24-hour hand to a second time zone, and then rotate the bezel to have a third time zone?

Neat!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

My new YMII!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

Garden work with my fashion watch


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Golana Chronographe


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Drowning at work, so figured I'd need at least 200M worth of WR today ...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

7A28-702A


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Some good things to come out of Switzerland.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Gino, that my friend is one fantastic looking watch. Enjoy the rest of your day.
> Cheers
> Andrew
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks Andrew, you are a true gent. By the way that Breitling of yours is pure class.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> This looks quite nice! That's pretty cool that it has a fixed and an adjustable 24-hour marker. So I guess you can tell local time, set the 24-hour hand to a second time zone, and then rotate the bezel to have a third time zone?
> 
> Neat!


Sir-Guy, you got it all in one. Also this version is limited to 1000. 
Thanks my friend 
G


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_El Primero 36 ' 000 VpH

_


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Pam 55 today for the honey do list. Forgot how much I love that Dirk yellow shark strap!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oak & Oscar this afternoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

watchdaddy1 said:


> _El Primero 36 ' 000 VpH
> 
> _


That is sharp!

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

jwillee said:


> That is sharp!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 to start the work week


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Casio DMV









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer 42 on a Horween printed Essex leather DrunkArtStraps 


















Right under 10mm


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Casio DMV


Nice! The blue bezel gives it a whole different look. I've only ever seen it in all black. Is this a factory thing or did you do this yourself?


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Sir-Guy said:


> Nice! The blue bezel gives it a whole different look. I've only ever seen it in all black. Is this a factory thing or did you do this yourself?


This one is all original which you can purchase. I have read that it is common to purchase the blue replacement bezel insert.

I agree the blue looks great. I never bought the watch because I had only seen it with the black bezel insert.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

The Glycine came in!









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Monday Happy Hour


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

New speedy...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time 241441








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

The 'winking saddo' gets a run out in the sunshine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker on bracelet for me today 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

Complete with my beer tap I made into a shift knob! 









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

White Seiko Diver.







Mitch


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Cocktail today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Going with something fun to wear today.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New pickup









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

And from last night!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

B&R Vintage 126. Love the clarity of the dial.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Nomos Tangente 38 Datum.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Seamaster 2232.80 today


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

It's been the Seamaster gmt today. Just finishing off with a nice cold brew. 
















Debating changing to the speedmaster but only because I'm watching Tom hanks and Kevin bacon trying to get to the moon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Got to try these on today..... one day soon I will own a Sarpaneva!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Victorinox Swiss Army Infantry Vintage auto chronograph today.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> The 'winking saddo' gets a run out in the sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have I missed this character! he really puts a smile on my face, I am not a g shook fan, but I love the winking Saddo he reminds me of my cat. 
Have a great evening Andrew.
G


----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Seiko MM









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today's companion












the Ocean Diver. 
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> have I missed this character! he really puts a smile on my face, I am not a g shook fan, but I love the winking Saddo he reminds me of my cat.
> Have a great evening Andrew.
> G


Cheers Gino, I should wear it more often as it's one of my favourite watches. This could be why I don't though, as I try to keep my favourites in pristine condition, which is strange because I never flip them.
Enjoy what's left of the evening.
Ps a picture of your cat is now required 

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

PO


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

tudor


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's here and doesn't disappoint Jason did a great job. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

zed073 said:


>


Moon watch! Nice

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Air-King:

IMG_20170712_101432 by John Mac, on Flickr


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's here and doesn't disappoint Jason did a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats Brice, it's another stunner.
G


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Explorer with me on vacation in Kerala


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

New Bronze Raf Zulu for The skindiver. For the humid weather.



















G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> New Bronze Raf Zulu for The skindiver. For the humid weather.
> View attachment 12359451
> View attachment 12359453
> View attachment 12359455
> ...


You got the cat in. The Zulu really compliments the watch, you've got it just right.

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PRIM HULK


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Yacht-Master 116622 platinum


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

zed073 said:


>


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm behind on posting, so here is the week so far. 
Monday - Martin Braun EOS









Tuesday - IWC Big Pilot









Today - JLC Master Compressor Chrono









Have a great day!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Citizen Wingman V 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Zimbe









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice for the first half of the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the honeymoon with the Halios Seaforth 
Lots to like on this. Really want a Gilt/Sapphire now 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

What else?


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

U2/T keeping me company at work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

You've nailed it again Gino.
Might just be my favourite watch in your collection.
Enjoy your day.



Watchcollector21 said:


> New Bronze Raf Zulu for The skindiver. For the humid weather.
> View attachment 12359451
> View attachment 12359453
> View attachment 12359455
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Love this one Andrew.
I haven't seen a PADI I don't like. 



Andrew T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Great shot. 
|>



59yukon01 said:


> What else?


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Home run for sure Brice.
As usual great photos as well.



Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing the honeymoon with the Halios Seaforth
> Lots to like on this. Really want a Gilt/Sapphire now
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Mornin' fellas

Hamilton Intra-Matic 68

_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

zed073 said:


> Great shot.
> |>


Thanks Brian!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

A budget-friendly favourite to-day...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


> Love this one Andrew.
> I haven't seen a PADI I don't like.


Thanks Brian, I totally agree with you. The only problem is that Seiko keeps coming up with new PADI models............ I must resist .

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markdeerhunter (Sep 11, 2006)

Tuna today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Found this last night in a bag of random stuff in my apt. My first "luxury" watch from 11yrs ago. The simple elegance reminded me why I bought it in the first place.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Haha....but......












Andrew T said:


> Thanks Brian, I totally agree with you. The only problem is that Seiko keeps coming up with new PADI models............ I must resist .
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew
> ...


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Guinand









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Wearing all Vostoks, all week. $59 for this Komandirskie including delivery, and the seller includes a Russian chocolate bar w/each order. The dial is quirky at best, and the original strap felt like squirrel leather, but unlike a Timex at this price range, this is stainless steel, has 100M WR and a screw-down crown, and is an automatic. I like the vintage look, and the chocolate was really good. Best of all, my obsession w/inexpensive Vostoks allows me to keep saving for my grail ...


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## rcwadleigh (May 17, 2012)

Citizen C023 on GGB Zero Zero.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Lum-Tec Combat B, Bronze. #238.

Helping me work on some small motors. Generally not a fan of NATO and contact gloves as a pair, but we'll see.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

A mid-afternoon change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> You've nailed it again Gino.
> Might just be my favourite watch in your collection.
> Enjoy your day.


Thanks Brian, much appriciated. 
G


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

NYCFC season ticket holder and him TAG F1 chrono in attendance for tonight's match against Toronto FC!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Loving this Oris!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

tartine.74 said:


>


Super shot.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Harding Jetstream HJ0602 on WatchGecko vintage leather strap








​


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Angel stadium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Pepsi Samurai 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Switched to this for the night. It's like having a new watch when you haven't worn something in a while.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)

soaking.fused said:


> Super shot.


Thanks

another one


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Love this for business casual days!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Citizen Navihawk Thunderbirds! I'm excited about this find.

Although I'm a Navy veteran....I love the red dial on this watch. I found this one with full kit and in superb condition.

Can you tell I'm excited .









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 12362531


I really love this canvas where it from?


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Love the dome.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

YoungGPS said:


> Pepsi Samurai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> I really love this canvas where it from?


It's a custom job from Joe @ Diaboliqstraps.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

WastedYears said:


> It's a custom job from Joe @ Diaboliqstraps.
> 
> View attachment 12362593
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy! Have a great day.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow what a fantastic addition. Congrats.
Looks awesome.



allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Citizen Navihawk Thunderbirds! I'm excited about this find.
> 
> Although I'm a Navy veteran....I love the red dial on this watch. I found this one with full kit and in superb condition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vacation -2d
I'll enjoy the Halios Seaforth one more day and strapped it on the Haveston Carrier strap today  next will try a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Have a great day.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

zed073 said:


> Wow what a fantastic addition. Congrats.
> Looks awesome.


Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Auri.G (Jun 11, 2017)

Tissot Le Locle. And loving it.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Heading to the gym soon with this beater.


----------



## rcwadleigh (May 17, 2012)

Satisfying my "need" for racing Chrono with this reverse panda.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one hasn't been getting much wrist time since the arrival of the MM.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

All Vostok week ...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

DA20


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

Invicta Yellow Carbon Fiber


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yasssss 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Agathon today
Cheers


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12362747
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you in the future? Nice watch.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

AC1 Today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Same as yesterday: Glycine Combat 6









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

taking a stroll thru the sea of tranquility. No suit no oxygen no problem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Late post






G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Uhrmensch said:


> Agathon today
> Cheers
> View attachment 12363693


1 in a million. Pure class.
G


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Three "assembled in the US" watches for the weekend.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is the other one


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here is the other one


Love this combo! You've got another winner here, Brice!! Great photo too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cocktail Time today. Just finally got a moment to post. Looking forward to the weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!!!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Last day at work before our much needed 2-week vaca. IWC mkxviii for #PilotFriday

TGIF

B


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Last day at work before our much needed 2-week vaca. IWC mkxviii for #PilotFriday
> 
> TGIF
> ...


Enjoy your holiday!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Titanium for today!


----------



## Auri.G (Jun 11, 2017)

Giving it a try









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Padi Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

Happy Friday!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Early mornin' start w/ the Big Eye Clebar on BoR

_


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Let the weekend begin!

My first watch for weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> TGIF!!!


Almost didn't see it there for a second!

I find that delightfully whimsical.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Sir-Guy said:


> Almost didn't see it there for a second!
> 
> I find that delightfully whimsical.


Camo mode 

Tapawatch


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Red, White and Blue again. This bracelet is very comfortable. 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Last day at work before our much needed 2-week vaca. IWC mkxviii for #PilotFriday
> 
> TGIF
> ...


Your color coordination is fantastic.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Finishing up Vostok week... I'm biding my time until my wife will allow a Zenith El Primero into our family w/out filing for divorce. So I've fed my watch obsession -- er, hobby -- with these inexpensive but durable automatics which I happily discovered on WUS. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## rcwadleigh (May 17, 2012)

Gen 1 Navihawk on Shiznit Admiralty









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Mine and trying on 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

My Subby. I'm in the "with date" camp.


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Donuts, breakfast of champions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

Don't get jealous, everybody!









On a related note... I have a silver version of this watch w/ a dead battery. I can't figure out how to get the backplate off. It's so frustrating. Has anyone ever had one of these? Are they simply disposable? I never wore this one, until I took off the oe gold tone cheezy strap.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Second cup of coffee watch swap ... 
Not loving this one... the leather NATO makes the watch sit too high on my flat skinny wrist, and the bezel is huge and loud... I'm gonna break it down and try again. Anyway, thanks for looking at my Vostoks this week, b/c I'm sure it was pretty irritating and probably belonged in the Russia forum, but this thread is my first stop each morning b/c it's truly impressive to see so many amazing timepieces and collections. Thanks for sharing, and have a nice weekend.


----------



## jhkaplan (Aug 15, 2016)

FF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Wearing new arrival - Carrera!
It's one of those hard-to-photograph watches as it looks very different in every light angle, but a bit boring on the photos!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Oil filled quartz for SINNful Friday. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Red, White and Blue again. This bracelet is very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesterday you inspired me to wear my Promaster carbon, I wore it again this morning but now I'm on a night shift, so it's this one for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Andrew T said:


> Yesterday you inspired me to wear my Promaster carbon, I wore it again this morning but now I'm on a night shift, so it's this one for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha...nice! Can't go wrong with the Lumi on night shift . Where's the pic of the Carbon?? I may have seen it but can't recall.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Andrew T said:


> Yesterday you inspired me to wear my Promaster carbon, I wore it again this morning but now I'm on a night shift, so it's this one for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...yeah I liked it yesterday. Good stuff!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

A day late for yesterday (the anniversary of the moon landing, in case anyone forgot)...


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> A day late for yesterday (the anniversary of the moon landing, in case anyone forgot)...


Great looking piece. Hard to believe that the moon landing was nearly 50 years ago, and we've never returned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

41Mets said:


> Mine and trying on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yours is in a diffrent class Jay. 
Very very cool watch indeed.
G


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Haha...nice! Can't go wrong with the Lumi on night shift . Where's the pic of the Carbon?? I may have seen it but can't recall.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


They are truly amazing at night.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Seriously busy week, but I wore my Oris BC4 today


















relaxing with a larger. Have a nice evening guys.
G


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Orient Blue Ray on Hadley Roma silicone straps for my afternoon walk/run in the park.

Have a great Friday folks.


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

My well loved 7002


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Leaving work and officially starting my two week vaca with my favorite watch 


















Oh yeah and I thought I'd share a sidebyside of these two  beauties


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

My new Laco Leipzig.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Leaving work and officially starting my two week vaca with my favorite watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a good one mate, how many watches are you taking? 
And don't forget to post plenty of pics.
G


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Alpina Alpiner GMT


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> TGIF!!!


I need this watch!!!!! What is the model number if you dont mind me asking. Fantastic my friend!!!


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BC321 said:


> I need this watch!!!!! What is the model number if you dont mind me asking. Fantastic my friend!!!


Thanks buddy  Its a 6309-7040 with full camo mods by Loyswatch. I think he modded only 2 6309-7040 like that.

Really love this one too.

Cheers,
Simon

Tapawatch


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Oris Aquis. Loving the orange strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Took the pic earlier today but have not had a chance to post. Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe. 









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Wore the Fireman Racer today because it's Friday...









This watch just fits like a glove on my wrist...perfect proportions.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E








​


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

This one. It'll be going with me on vacation.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

Sushi night with the BLNR:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markusf (Mar 21, 2017)

PO Liquid Metal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Morning espresso in the garden. The Blue Oris Aquis & I are off to do a little holiday shopping. Need a new pair of swimming trunks/shorts.
























Custom strap made by Zepplincraft, really cool dude. Love the simplicity of this watch.
have a great day chaps & don't let anyone f#¥k it up.
G


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard Bronze black dial.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsimunek (Apr 22, 2015)

Holiday´s memories .


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Time for a little work in the garden this morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning. Off to see our grandkids. Enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Sinn U1 Professional


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> Good morning. Off to see our grandkids. Enjoy your Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 12367803


Grandkids! ❤

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhawli (Jan 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## firas80 (Jun 25, 2017)

Hello all...









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Monaco kind of morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Alex_TA said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't see too many Tresors on here. Gorgeous watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

El-Duderino said:


> You don't see too many Tresors on here. Gorgeous watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Classic!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

El-Duderino said:


> You don't see too many Tresors on here. Gorgeous watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10x bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Have a good one mate, how many watches are you taking?
> And don't forget to post plenty of pics.
> G


Thanks man. 
I brought 7 
IWC M18 for evenings and visits to local areas
These will see beach time, kayaking, jet skiing, etc...
Both Halios Seaforths since they are new 
Bathys Benthic
Raven Trekker
Scurfa D1 PVD Auto LE
Nodus Trieste PVD on their Tropic rubber


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Leaving the hotel shortly for the second leg of it trip down to the Gulf of Mexico in FL. 
The Halios will be on the wrist for the drive

Cheers. 
B


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yum









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Baron Samedi aujourd'hui
Cheers


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Mid-afternoon switch.

I have had this watch for 14 years. While I rarely wear it, I still like the watch a great deal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Combat 6 Vintage


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Evening switch to the Guinand Flying Officer. 😃









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Precista PRS-82.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vioviv said:


> Finishing up Vostok week... I'm biding my time until my wife will allow a Zenith El Primero into our family w/out filing for divorce. So I've fed my watch obsession -- er, hobby -- with these inexpensive but durable automatics which I happily discovered on WUS. Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 12365667


Nothing to be ashamed of. Vostok has an interesting history, equally interesting engineering, and in-house manufacture. I have more expensive watches, but I love my Vostoks too. Wear them proudly and keep saving for your grail. I'm wearing this one today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Another night shift, I think that I've rediscovered the Citizen.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Alex_TA said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! So elegant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

BMW Dial Tissot today. Self dubbed term!









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Heuer Autavia Viceroy 1163V


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Museum of Contemporary Art, Chicago


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm not very good at THIS type of picture yet.


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Little John Wick 2....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

This just arrived, so I'm about to wear it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Oris Aquis at the NYCFC MLS game!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borat4presidente (Jun 17, 2010)

Keeping cool in chicago today, too humid for me. Haven't taken this bad boy off since bringing it home last weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Switched to this for the afternoon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Pushing the limit here. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening swap to my Prometheus Ocean Diver, only 500 made. But I would love to see the chrono version, never seen one not even on the WUS forum.


















G


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Needed a Seiko in my stable. Love the looks of it. Came in yesterday. Will prolly swap out the bracelet, it's a little thin/light. Also not happy about non hacking and also no screw down crown but other than those things I really really like it so far and have just noticed I'm amassing quite the collection of blue dials. I just really like blue dials right now.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

For the next week, a hotel room will be home and a beach my backyard as I vacation. I decided to take only one watch (apart from my diver for scuba diving), and this guy gets the run.


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Haven't worn this in a while!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

PepsiDial said:


> BMW Dial Tissot today. Self dubbed term!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the spirit of WUS, please align your bezel - it is driving me crazy.

lol


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

Gen 3 Monster. But I had to switch out the weak 1.25 cyclops for a 2.5


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

jametoo said:


> Gen 3 Monster. But I had to switch out the weak 1.25 cyclops for a 2.5


I didn't know you could do that! Hut I don't happen to have a watch with one, but I really want a 3rd generation Monster!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been a long day.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

The Smith & Bradley got to play in glacier water.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Well my youngest and his team made it to the state championship, and today they won Game 1. Tomorrow we fight on!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing this one today just back from the spa


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

MOV said:


> Time for a little work in the garden this morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Love the black and yellow combination watch/ strap. Hope the gardening is all done.

Salud


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Picked up this little beauty today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> Picked up this little beauty today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful piece Jon, so much class.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## firas80 (Jun 25, 2017)

Okay.. i know it is too big.. but man this is the best looking g shock ive owned
Gsts 130 1a









Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> I enjoyed wearing this one today just back from the spa


Stunning timepiece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> Love the black and yellow combination watch/ strap. Hope the gardening is all done.
> 
> Salud


Thank you, sir.

Salud and a Votre Sante! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Seiko Sunday Gym vibes....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Won in a raffle 









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> Last day at work before our much needed 2-week vaca. IWC mkxviii for #PilotFriday
> 
> TGIF
> ...


Where is that strap from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

nikbrown said:


> Where is that strap from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enjoy your holiday, Jeep!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

He could have been timing something 

What is helps if it quoted the post. This was in reference to the bezel being misaligned. 
Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is that model? It's beautiful...

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Jaystarrrr said:


> What is that model? It's beautiful...
> 
> Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


The new SLA017. 62MAS reissue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

WatchOutChicago said:


> The new SLA017. 62MAS reissue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Way out of my price range but what I beauty!!!

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Vintage today
Cheers


----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)

been a good while since i last posted - things been quiet on the watch front but this automatic Nautec No Limit caught my eye the other day - decent lume, bracelet is ok and keeps good time - not bad for 120 pounds.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> beautiful piece Jon, so much class.
> G


Thank you!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice to start my day in the garden.

Hope everyone enjoys their Sunday!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MOV said:


> Stunning timepiece!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you, I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

Tissot Visodate









Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

nikbrown said:


> Where is that strap from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Haveston strap. I have a couple of their other styles and they're fantastic.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> I enjoyed wearing this one today just back from the spa


That hornback strap looks really great on that watch!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the honeymoon with the Halios Seaforth  and put it in a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Next will be a nth Tropic rubber strap for the beach 
That blue is so hot almost has a green hue at times like the sea


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nikbrown said:


> Where is that strap from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Haveston strap


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Hard to take pics


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Gotta resize the bracelet, other than that, perfection.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

JDM Square Sunday!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

I had planned to wear my 1969 oyster perpetual but when I pulled the crown out to set the time this happened








It was due for a service but I'm still gutted as it means I probably won't have it back for when I go on holiday. 
I'm wearing my seiko Sarb alpinist as a replacement today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dirk483 (Sep 4, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Evening swap to my Prometheus Ocean Diver, only 500 made. But I would love to see the chrono version, never seen one not even on the WUS forum.


+1!
500 pieces but no trade at all past 3 years :-(
Still, very happy with the D/D.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Got the new Halios in yesterday and haven't taken it off yet...


----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

Uhrmensch said:


> Vintage today
> Cheers
> View attachment 12370597


Always cool to see that case design. I have a Flightmaster 911 and I absolutely love it. 
Enjoy your piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Oris 65.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Off for a number of Mexican martinis.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K for a quiet relaxing day with the family


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

NWP627 said:


> View attachment 12371625


That's a beautiful timepiece but not one that's familiar to me. Please identify! Thanks!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Late post as having family for lunch.
Breitling day.


















G


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Gary Drainville said:


>


great watch. Looks sharp


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the other Seaforth, Gilt/fixed bezel, for dinner and a walk to the pier with the fam  first time I really wear it as the blue one really just blew me away and it was hard to put it down  it's awesome in its own way with a very different feel. 
Cheers 
B


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dirk483 said:


> +1!
> 500 pieces but no trade at all past 3 years :-(
> Still, very happy with the D/D.
> View attachment 12371469


really really good to see another out there. Enjoy.
G


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd change of the day, Nomos Club II.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Late post as having family for lunch.
> Breitling day.
> View attachment 12372165
> View attachment 12372167
> ...


I can smell the barbie from here. Luckily just had dinner. But that looks so good.


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

Swapped to the new NATO









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

After spending the day without a watch (was trenching and digging for irrigation and changing the oil in my car), I finally had a chance to put this on. The honeymoon is only beginning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph








​


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

On wrist today







G


----------



## VCmember (Aug 10, 2015)

VC - Formmeister Sport


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 2500C 45.5mm (year 2005)










Envoyé de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wingman V 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Jaeger LeCoultre Geophysic Right Now


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Pelagos and Paul Bunyan


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My 19 year old 173 today.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sinn 103.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

First day back at work after a 3 week sommer holiday wearing my Sinn 103 Blue LE. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Nodus Trieste PVD on their new Tropic rubber strap today to go to the beach. I love this combo. I'll have to take a better wristshot


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Wittnauer Electro-Chron


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Nodus Trieste PVD on their new Tropic rubber strap today to go to the beach. I love this combo. I'll have to take a better wristshot


Enjoy your vacation. Also time to submerge the Trieste.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

All star photos from above members and varied too. Omega Seamaster Professional today.

Have a good one members.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Wish I had the airplane to go with this ...


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Burnham to kick off the week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Enjoy your vacation. Also time to submerge the Trieste.


Just did


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Last night shift tonight, technically it's Friday for me. What better way to spend it than with the big PADI?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

Down at the shore. Beautiful day! Will be posting a different pic with a more waterproof watch shortly. But the blue dial turned out great in this one.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Another rainy , gloomy , soupy day here in Az._










_Hmmm







... Appropriate piece for it. Sinn U1



_


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Another rainy , gloomy , soupy day here in Az._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here's me thinking that it only rains in England during summer, nice to see that Arizona gets it as well. Nice watch to enjoy the weather with .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Changed from the Omega SmP earlier today to my latest arrival Ulysse Nardin. Absolutely gorgeous watch in my view.

Enjoy your day folks. Life is precious and short.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 to start the week again. I did have a welcome sight when I got home though, he's about four feet a good predatory size.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Andrew T said:


> And here's me thinking that it only rains in England during summer, nice to see that Arizona gets it as well. Nice watch to enjoy the weather with .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrew I would rather have the heat than this muggy sticky soupy weather we're having lately either way your sweat from doing nothing

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Changed from the Omega SmP earlier today to my latest arrival Ulysse Nardin. Absolutely gorgeous watch in my view.
> 
> Enjoy your day folks. Life is precious and short.
> 
> ...


Congratulations what an outstanding piece









Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Congratulations what an outstanding piece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Precisely how my heart jumped when I opened the box.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Thanks. Precisely how my heart jumped when I opened the box.


I can imagine so.  Stunning fo sho!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Pam 55 to start the week in a vineyard.

Gonna be a record setting table grape season in CA!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)

Damn thats a nice watch - something about Longines - they make some of the best looking watches, just my opinion


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Love that PADI.
Enjoy your break Andrew I'm sure it's well deserved.



Andrew T said:


> Last night shift tonight, technically it's Friday for me. What better way to spend it than with the big PADI?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


> Love that PADI.
> Enjoy your break Andrew I'm sure it's well deserved.


Thanks Brian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> Changed from the Omega SmP earlier today to my latest arrival Ulysse Nardin. Absolutely gorgeous watch in my view.
> 
> Enjoy your day folks. Life is precious and short.
> 
> ...


Stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

A late afternoon switch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Afternoon switch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Jazzmaster said:


>


Be still my beating heart!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko SSC021 Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph








​


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

MOV said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you sir


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


>


autstanding piece, love the texture pattern on the dial, love the numerals, looks amazing on that strap. 
Pure class my friend.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Enjoying the Benarus Morey Today.













G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

It's Nomos day!


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> autstanding piece, love the texture pattern on the dial, love the numerals, looks amazing on that strap.
> Pure class my friend.
> G


Many thanks, Gino -- much appreciated!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sinn 103...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver today.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My companion for the first part of today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Technos Chronograph today


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)

_Aluminium means extra extra light

_


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

fiskadoro said:


> Technos Chronograph today
> 
> View attachment 12376001


Awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Intramatic LE today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Christopher Ward that just came in. Handwinding Sellita (4 Hz)-love the blue dial and the absence of a date!


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

The Laco hasn't really left my wrist since I got it.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Spidolite Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Submariner


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Just out of the box Oris BC3 Advanced!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

It's a busy Tuesday!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

krampus said:


> View attachment 12376509


Awesome! Did you modify this yourself?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another day with a Seaforth on the wrist. Really dig these. Today it's on a simple Toxicnato and I really like to. The grey let's the blue shine. It's been super strap friendly and versatile  a huge plus for me


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

Lume on the Breguet Type XXI after driving into a parking garage.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

https://ibb.co/d8Nm5Q


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

https://image.ibb.co/bLLHC5/IMG_1528.jpg If this didn't work please remove post.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Family heirloom ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> Christopher Ward that just came in. Handwinding Sellita (4 Hz)-love the blue dial and the absence of a date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

MOV said:


> My companion for the first part of today.


Back to the Sixties.....Excellent! :-!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Jazzmaster said:


>


Rock solid timepieces!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Vioviv said:


> Awesome! Did you modify this yourself?


I did not.

supersong115 gets ask the credit there. It just arrived yesterday. It's lovely. Really bezel insert incoming though


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

I think it is time for a Mexican Martini!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

MOV said:


> I think it is time for a Mexican Martini!


I like the look of that one on the bracelet. Cheers!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Jazzmaster said:


> I like the look of that one on the bracelet. Cheers!


Me too. Their bracelet is top shelf as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Vintage GP..


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Cool blue today.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yesterday - Zenith Type 20 Extra Special









Today - Panerai PAM 724









Current on my posts now!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Blumo and I just got back from a snorkel in La Jolla cove. I almost caught a lobster with my bare hand!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Aquaracer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWC MKXVIII by the sponge docks for a Greek dinner.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> IWC MKXVIII by the sponge docks for a Greek dinner.


I gotta ask, where do you get your bracelets? I think I've liked every one I've seen so far.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tommyboy31 said:


> I gotta ask, where do you get your bracelets? I think I've liked every one I've seen so far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This one I just had made here in clearwater by the Dark Horse collection. It's made of horse hair


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Oris BC3 Advanced at you know where!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L








​


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

ThomG said:


> Vintage GP..
> 
> View attachment 12377445


Pure class. What a beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, these two watches originally shared the same movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Some more flowers 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Nomos Orion 38 Weiss Datum today. 

All the best,

Steffen









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## shippersunbound (Feb 23, 2017)

The new Heuer Autavia. Love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orion Diver


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

shippersunbound said:


> The new Heuer Autavia. Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic styling -- congrats! :-!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

PAM 655 for me today...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

PADI for the workout










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko Alpinist.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Can't get enough of this Vostok. Might have to get another one


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My companion for a hike this morning at 10k feet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Save as yesterday, but with the OEM rubber.


----------



## P. Ortiz (Dec 31, 2013)

Hamilton Khaki King on black Perlon 2-piece strap.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thunderbirds!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## borat4presidente (Jun 17, 2010)

Submariner still going strong in desk diving duties.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Today's offering









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pan-Europ


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

An American mouse (Mickey), Chinese movement (Seagull ST16), Russian strap (Meranom).


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


>


I do love Gulf Racing colours 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Andrew T said:


> I do love Gulf Racing colours
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too! 

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Blackbird for hump day









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Just arrived...









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

My Hamilton today...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker today


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Bremont U2/T on a Drew strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS today


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> ALS today


Awesome timepiece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Spunwell said:


> ALS today


Spectacular Jason

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Today's offering
> 
> 
> 
> ...


such an awsome piece, absolutely love this one Andrew.
G


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

MOV said:


> Awesome timepiece!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





jwillee said:


> Spectacular Jason
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Danke gentlemen


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

ten13th said:


>


That is one seriously gorgeous dial!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel








​


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Sun & shade

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just got this isofrane in a trade plus good cash for my Sinn bracelet since I no longer had the sinn. This is incredible.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

..indecision. :-d


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> such an awsome piece, absolutely love this one Andrew.
> G


Cheers Gino,
They do make great looking watches don't they.

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

Insanely hot in Texas, so threw it on a Eulit Perlon.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Longines Hydroconquest on this rainy and grey day! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Geophysic Universal Time today...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Jazzmaster said:


> Geophysic Universal Time today...


I hope you are traveling someplace exotic today, Jazz!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Helm Vanuatu V2 on a Blushark Orca NATO.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

First watch for this fine day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Back to the UN Marine Diver.

Happy Thursday folks.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Vlance said:


>


Damn


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Vacation mode

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charhan (Aug 9, 2013)

Zenith El Primero Striking Tenth on a custom leather strap made for the rubber strap deployant:


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

PO8500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Picked up this isofrane in a trade. Love it!!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Monster, in honor of the mother - in - law!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiscoZ (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Speedy Reduced today


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Monster, in honor of the mother - in - law!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sd4k


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Bremont Al1tude SE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Same background shot every time ... did I mention I need to get out of the office more often?


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)

My new Skyfall


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

New buckle for my TC2 which was and is my companion today.






























apologies for the amount of pics 
G


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Don't apologize for the great pictures -- I love that TC2 and wish I had one, and the strap is awesome.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> Don't apologize for the great pictures -- I love that TC2 and wish I had one, and the strap is awesome.


Thank you Vioviv, you are a gentleman.
much appriciated.
G


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

My hammy with blueberries, Marion berries, raspberries. Shut out to Spooner's berry farm!


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

A Stowa!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> New buckle for my TC2 which was and is my companion today.
> View attachment 12382185
> View attachment 12382187
> View attachment 12382191
> ...


The one that got away. Love that TC2 dial. You're one of the lucky few to own one.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Fivetwofour on factory rubber today


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

hozburun said:


> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


Striking 10th! Superb!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Singing the national anthem at a minor league baseball game









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Seamaster Ti 2232.80 getting a lot of time lately.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Cruise night.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## frankcastle914 (Dec 3, 2016)

Stowa Antea KS41 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

3rd day straight (different bands each time mind you) gotta love the honeymoon phase


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

MOV said:


> I hope you are traveling someplace exotic today, Jazz!


I wish! But, a mere glance at the wrist takes me to faraway places...;-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pauliedoggs (Jan 25, 2009)

Helm Vanuatu V3. The little one is almost asleep. Not going to wake anyone up using the flash 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Milgauss or datejust? I really can't decide. If I can't decide do i go with the less expensive one?









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Going on a week straight with this fella on my wrist.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm trying to decide...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

41Mets said:


> Milgauss or datejust? I really can't decide. If I can't decide do i go with the less expensive one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote for the Datejust.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


> I vote for the Datejust.


I like them both. The datejust would be about $1,000 less. For me it's the watch that I think of what I think of Rolex cuz my grandfather wore one. But the milgauss is beautiful.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

41Mets said:


> Milgauss or datejust? I really can't decide. If I can't decide do i go with the less expensive one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was not a fan of the Milgauss until it started to grow on me recently. Now, id love to own one. The colors are just perfect. Orange, blue, and then the green crystal.

Plus, for you, the green crystal matches the green in your tat. Nice combo! Lol


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Level.5x said:


> I was not a fan of the Milgauss until it started to grow on me recently. Now, id love to own one. The colors are just perfect. Orange, blue, and then the green crystal.
> 
> Plus, for you, the green crystal matches the green in your tat. Nice combo! Lol


You know, you're right with the tattoo! I mean, I am going to have those colors on my arm for the rest of my life!  actually the one that matches my tattoo the best is the Blue Lagoon from Seiko and I had that as a throwing in a Cash Plus trade for a recent watch and it just came today and happens to look fantastic.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

41Mets said:


> I like them both. The datejust would be about $1,000 less. For me it's the watch that I think of what I think of Rolex cuz my grandfather wore one. But the milgauss is beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


If all else was equal for me it would come down to whether I liked the cyclops or not. Two fine options though.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

The Hammy with my favorite gourmet vegetable treat that is in season...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

maylebox said:


> If all else was equal for me it would come down to whether I liked the cyclops or not. Two fine options though.


I like the Cyclops

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914 (Dec 3, 2016)

41Mets said:


> You know, you're right with the tattoo! I mean, I am going to have those colors on my arm for the rest of my life!  actually the one that matches my tattoo the best is the Blue Lagoon from Seiko and I had that as a throwing in a Cash Plus trade for a recent watch and it just came today and happens to look fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want that Samurai too 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

frankcastle914 said:


> I want that Samurai too
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's for sale for the right price. Brand new unsized bracelet, but a domed sapphire crystal was put in. Looks like a more expensive watch because of it.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681​






​


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

krampus said:


> 3rd day straight (different bands each time mind you) gotta love the honeymoon phase
> View attachment 12382699


Where did you get that watch? Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

I just got this beautiful Glashutte Senator Diary... it's a mechanical masterpiece. The movement consists of over 600 parts, and has 86 jewels. It's one of the most complex and sophisticated alarm watches ever made.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Busy day. Took this earlier today and just now having time to post.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Came to me as part of a cash deal. Good looking watch!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Brasilian Friday... ;-)


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

41Mets said:


> Singing the national anthem at a minor league baseball game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very cool Jay. Very cool indeed. Enjoy
i have the same seiko coming in.....in black
G


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Cruise night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brian, that is a mighty fine watch and a mighty fine car, above all mighty fine gentleman.
G


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TGI Friday, lunch with friends and an afternoon of snooker, to finish off an evening of poker. 
To help me is my faithful mate Breitling Superocean.


















first handful of tomatoes from the garden.
have a great Friday guys. 
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ImranD (May 23, 2017)

Airman 18!


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BC321 said:


> Bremont Al1tude SE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vlance said:


>


Stunning German piece


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Friday!


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

I'm not a big Omega guy, but I've been wearing this little thing for the last week and really liking it.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> TGI Friday, lunch with friends and an afternoon of snooker, to finish off an evening of poker.
> To help me is my faithful mate Breitling Superocean.
> View attachment 12383279
> View attachment 12383281
> ...


Gino, as we said the other day, Breitling do make such nice looking watches. Enjoy your day.

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcwadleigh (May 17, 2012)

It's Friday, so why not wear one of my favorite watches.

I think it's the contrast between the simple face and the decorated Unitas in this one that makes me smile.

Enjoy your Friday, everyone!









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

You're too kind Gino.....Cheers.
Best of luck at pool and poker.....especially poker.
Your Breitling has brought you luck in the past. 



Watchcollector21 said:


> Brian, that is a mighty fine watch and a mighty fine car, above all mighty fine gentleman.
> G


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Not exactly sure why I would sell this...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM @ TGIF!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Xmas in July









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

cheapy Friday


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

Seiko for Friday


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Diver 65 to finish off the work week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Speedy today:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Started the day with this:



















Then I switched to this for the rest of today:


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sinn EZM7S LE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Stunning German piece


Thanks bro


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Seiko also for me.









Just taken home from the shop.


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Looking down at the ants in the sidewalk. Heuer Autavia Viceroy. http://i.imgur.com/7WN5YIx.jpg


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

One of my pre-WUS purchases, back when I thought "automatic" only applied to transmissions...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ten13th said:


> Sinn EZM7S LE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really loves the black/colors combo 

Tapawatch


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Aleblanc said:


> cheapy Friday


Cheap but beautiful and rugged and a great history! Nice!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@cuthbert—That GS looks amazing on your wrist! Congrats!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Friday evening, going out for a few drinks. Been a long week! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bronze Friday!


Wow Simon, what a beautiful Bronzo. Love it.
G


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Wow Simon, what a beautiful Bronzo. Love it.
> G


Thanks G! Have a great weekend 

Tapawatch


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tartine.74 said:


>


another beautiful bronzo. Love it. By the way mine wants to say hello.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Srp583 today, tonight not sure yet..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Because sometimes a diver needs the ocean.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> You're too kind Gino.....Cheers.
> Best of luck at pool and poker.....especially poker.
> Your Breitling has brought you luck in the past.


Thanks Brian, starting the game at 9 pm our British time. Will let you know tomorrow. Finish 3am win or lose.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


>


best GS ever seen. 
G


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> Seiko also for me.
> 
> View attachment 12384287
> 
> ...


Gorgeous watch.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

KonTiki on wet Friday.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> best GS ever seen.
> G


Thanks, Gino. That one is the SBGE021 -- issued as a limited edition of 150 pieces. Its first cousin, the SBGE001 (black dial/red GMT hand) is a fantastic GS -- it's surprising to me that you don't see them more often around here.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

'68 Seiko 5, with its new 19mm (why!?) Martu strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pool time with the Halios Seaforth Gilt dial sapphire bezel on a Hirsch Pure rubber strap


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Kind of crazy how similar that is to my nearly 50 year old watch immediately before it.



Jeep99dad said:


> Pool time with the Halios Seaforth Gilt dial sapphire bezel on a Hirsch Pure rubber strap


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

ThomG said:


> I just got this beautiful Glashutte Senator Diary... it's a mechanical masterpiece. The movement consists of over 600 parts, and has 86 jewels. It's one of the most complex and sophisticated alarm watches ever made.
> 
> View attachment 12383071
> 
> ...


Love it!

GO make such fine timepieces.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Afternoon change-up...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the AP Safari today


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Dark.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjordan (Mar 12, 2011)

Seiko SNL003. It's not the watch I typically wear to the office, but I'm working an extra job in uniform after my normal shift, so the Seiko it is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I switched to the Raven Trekker on the Raven rubber for a sunset swim in the Gulf with Z and wifey 

















I so want to move here


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Good Samurai morning ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ym


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Itubij said:


> In the spirit of WUS, please align your bezel - it is driving me crazy.
> 
> lol




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Jadg (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Another successful poker night. Won £ 8 ....... I know, but better then losing right.
today with the Squale on thick Zulu RAF strap.


















G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


> Afternoon change-up...


anoher stunning piece Jim. Absolutely beautiful.
G


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> anoher stunning piece Jim. Absolutely beautiful.
> G


Agree G!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday folks.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Canvas


hi Simon, looking at all your watches you have a very large collection, how do you store them? 
my watch box is full and I have watches laying around at moment, not to mention all the straps I have collected. I want to build something but don't have anything clear in my head.
G


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> anoher stunning piece Jim.  Absolutely beautiful.
> G


Thanks, G!

I think this may be a Breitling weekend. ;-) On the wrist today is the Transocean Chronograph/Panamerican Bronze dial...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


>


Beautiful Diver Brian, I always loved these Helson. I don't know if this one is new in your collection but congrats!

Have a great weekend
Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> hi Simon, looking at all your watches you have a very large collection, how do you store them?
> my watch box is full and I have watches laying around at moment, not to mention all the straps I have collected. I want to build something but don't have anything clear in my head.
> G


Hey G,

I made a 42 pieces watchbox 2 years ago. But now with all these watches and straps this cabinet is more then full. I actually works on a 75 pieces with 4 drawers new cabinet, my wood and stuffs are ready so I'll try to find time to build it ASAP...

Need more spaces!!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hey G,
> 
> I made a 42 pieces watchbox 2 years ago. But now with all these watches and straps this cabinet is more then full. I actually works on a 75 pieces with 4 drawers new cabinet, my wood and stuffs are ready so I'll try to find time to build it ASAP...
> 
> Need more spaces!!


Wow -- very nice job!!! :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jazzmaster said:


> Wow -- very nice job!!! :-!


Thanks my friend  

Tapawatch


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Breakfast with my Glycine Airman Base 22.









I'm anxiously awaiting a purchase I just made from a WUS member. I'll keep everyone in suspense until I get it, but it is a piece a couple of you have and that I've been wishing I could find! Stay tuned!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Simon. It is one of my favourite divers.
I picked it up locally last Christmas.

If you ever decide to sell your watch storage table I'd sure be interested.
I'd be there in a flash to pick it up. 



DMCBanshee said:


> Beautiful Diver Brian, I always loved these Helson. I don't know if this one is new in your collection but congrats!
> 
> Have a great weekend
> Simon


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

TradeKraft said:


> IG: Tradekraft


Such a timely post, thank you.

Just this week I started thinking about adding a strap for my exact same watch. This image helps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

MOV said:


> Such a timely post, thank you.
> 
> Just this week I started thinking about adding a strap for my exact same watch. This image helps.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Glad I could help, it looks even better in person!

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT today. Have a great day everyone!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle123 (Sep 25, 2009)

Alpina startimer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd change of the day, Squale GMT 30 atmos.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


> Thanks Simon. It is one of my favourite divers.
> I picked it up locally last Christmas.
> 
> If you ever decide to sell your watch storage table I'd sure be interested.
> I'd be there in a flash to pick it up.


Hehehe I'll let you know for sure!

Tapawatch


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

AT 2503.33 with PINK FLAMINGOS


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

TradeKraft said:


> Glad I could help, it looks even better in person!
> 
> IG: Tradekraft


I bet it does. Where did you buy that strap?

TIA.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I started today with the Evant tropic diver


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

..


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Loving this









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Until my evening change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I started with the automatic Scurfa DiverOne LE on an all-black Toxicnato 
Cheers. B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

frankcastle123 said:


> Alpina startimer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gorgeous dial


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Second day with the GS, finally able to see the faint sunburst finish:









The most difficult watch to take pic at.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jazzmaster said:


> Thanks, G!
> 
> I think this may be a Breitling weekend. ;-) On the wrist today is the Transocean Chronograph/Panamerican Bronze dial...


Wowthat watch is stunning
Best watch in this thread maybe


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wowthat watch is stunning
> Best watch in this thread maybe


It is a smart looking watch, and I'm not a fan of Breitling in general.

Well done.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

MOV said:


> I bet it does. Where did you buy that strap?
> 
> TIA.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


It's a Crown & Buckle Phalanx, great quality.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wowthat watch is stunning
> Best watch in this thread maybe


Wow -- glad you like this one, Brice! The first time I laid eyes on that dial, it was love at first sight. ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jazzmaster said:


> Wow -- glad you like this one, Brice! The first time I laid eyes on that dial, it was love at first sight. ;-)


What's the model #?


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

MOV said:


> It is a smart looking watch, and I'm not a fan of Breitling in general.
> 
> Well done.


Much appreciated! 

I understand that Breitling as a brand is a bit polarizing around here. That being said, I am really drawn to what I refer to as their "Heritage" pieces -- watches that essentially recreate some of the classic designs from Breitling's past. The Transocean Chronograph is one of these -- it brings to life the look and vibe of the "Top Time" (ref. 810) that was first introduced in 1964. ;-)


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> What's the model #?


Ref. UB015212/Q594


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Saturday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Fun watch for a lazy day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Sub for pool time with the kids


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Green Sub for pool time with the kids


Love the colors in that shot!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Absolutely love everything about this watch.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hey G,
> 
> I made a 42 pieces watchbox 2 years ago. But now with all these watches and straps this cabinet is more then full. I actually works on a 75 pieces with 4 drawers new cabinet, my wood and stuffs are ready so I'll try to find time to build it ASAP...
> 
> Need more spaces!!


wow Simon, I am blown away. That is what you call collecting. the cabinet is magnificent.
now I have an idea. Thank you so much.
G


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> wow Simon, I am blown away. That is what you call collecting. the cabinet is magnificent.
> now I have an idea. Thank you so much.
> G


Thanks G, I really appreciate  

Tapawatch


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Chilling on the front porch in >100F heat!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Aggie88 said:


> Chilling on the front porch in >100F heat!


nice and relaxed Nomos Aggie88,
when are you getting the TC2 back? It's Seriusley missed. Enjoy the hot weather, it's raining here.
cheers
G


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

A change of watches as we head out to dinner tonight. Something casual and sporty for summer, I thought.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

steadyrock said:


> Well my youngest and his team made it to the state championship, and today they won Game 1. Tomorrow we fight on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A week later, here we are playing the final game for the title! Same field angle for luck. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

98b212


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

New Archimede 39 on a quick release canvas from Barton Watch Bands today!


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

That's a beauty!


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

Used to own this watch and had to sell it. So sorry I let it go!


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

This watch just screams CLASS! Love it


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

Man, i love the look of this watch. I'm on the hunt for the Deep Vlue day night rescue gmt with the batman bezel. Can't find one


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

Doesn't get better than this! Great watch and look my friend! Enjoy.


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

What a beauty!!! Enjoy/)


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

The lume on that is sick!


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Changed for the evening. Look at my kittens:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I


----------



## chivdog (May 7, 2017)

Skx007 on holiday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok 2PM in on Sunday afternoon, perhaps it's time to get out of home.


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Stuck at work. I'm really flogging the Citizen this last few days, I seem to have felt like wearing it more since I sorted it out (24 hr dial out by 12 hrs), also resized the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Please excuse the dust particles on the crystal.


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Chronomat Airborne today...


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Jazzmaster said:


> Chronomat Airborne today...


Outstanding piece of engineering Sir! 
I like that very much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


> Chronomat Airborne today...


Absolutely beautiful, outstanding, 
pure class Jim.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today enjoying Anonimo polluce 455 magnum, Bronze. 
Love this watch except the name ( 455 magnum) 



















Really enjoy watching all the pics of your watches guys.
G


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Andrew T said:


> Outstanding piece of engineering Sir!
> I like that very much.





Watchcollector21 said:


> Absolutely beautiful, outstanding,
> pure class Jim.
> G


Many thanks, gentlemen. The Chronomat Airborne has been discontinued by Breitling, so I'm glad that I pulled the trigger before it was too late! This watch is built like a tank, and has WR of 500m. It also does a nice job of changing personalities with different straps...;-)


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Jazzmaster said:


> Many thanks, gentlemen. The Chronomat Airborne has been discontinued by Breitling, so I'm glad that I pulled the trigger before it was too late! This watch is built like a tank, and has WR of 500m. It also does a nice job of changing personalities with different straps...;-)


Absolutely stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

The wife and I...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Midday switch. I love the weekends wearing fun watches. It seems we wear our Rolex, Omega, JLC, Panerai, GO, et al during the week often, but bring out the fun timepieces on the weekends.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Omega Seamaster Ti once again!

Great look on Corrigia Heritage strap - buttery smooth.....









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm wearing the blue Halios and will be switching to the Gilt/Sapphire later


----------



## frankcastle914 (Dec 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Jazzmaster said:


> Chronomat Airborne today...


Yes! Beautiful!

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

motzbueddel said:


> The wife and I...


Lovely. I miss my Blue 103. Acrylic is Fascistic!

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Oris Aquis Small Second, Date


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Forgot the money shot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I'll probably wear this one all week.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Afternoon "switch-a-roonie" to the Gruppo Gamma
*



*...and off to get the Gruppo Groceries
*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

MOV said:


> I love the weekends wearing fun watches. It seems we wear our Rolex, Omega, JLC, Panerai, GO, et al during the week often, but bring out the fun timepieces on the weekends.


Couldn't agree more...;-)





Cheers!!!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Jazzmaster said:


> Couldn't agree more...;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun, indeed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Soo happy with the new Glycine


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

My fun watch for the day, Mido Ocean Star Series V. Photo taken earlier. Fun day involved visiting ADs in my area trying on watches I've seen here or on other watch mftrs website. Tried a few. Boy they looked better on my wrist than on a photo


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

wilfreb said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the blue!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I'm wearing the blue Halios and will be switching to the Gilt/Sapphire later


Looking good. Love your choices.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> Looking good. Love your choices.


Makes me want a cup of coffee! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Redleg25 said:


> love the blue!


Can never go wrong with Omega blue. Love it too.


----------



## frankcastle123 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

On leather today


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Blue for me as well.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

The rain clouds of the great British summer are gathering. I need the Luminox to see me through the darkness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Taken with my new BlackBerry.. Honestly impressed with the camera.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Stating this week off with The Estoril 300.


















G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Forgooooooottttt the Lume sssshhhhooooot. :roll:






G


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

View attachment 12391911


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Breitling B1, A68362, grey dial


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Beautiful, sunny day. Perfect for the electric blue.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Smart watch today ... far, far smarter than I am ...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy thoughts on a Monday.


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## rymanocerous (Oct 10, 2015)

Marloe Monday


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Finally, finally got my favorite watch of all-time this morning!! Waited for the updated sub-dial layout and am very happy I did. Its been almost 4 months since I placed the order..

This watch is amazing!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The beautiful and affordable Nodus Trieste, great specs and US  regulation/assembly for only $350(Seiko mvt) or $500(swiss mvt). Sure, The SS will show off its beautiful case finish better but I think my heart goes to the PVD version even if i usually don't prefer black watches. Today I have it on Nodus' Tropic rubber strap 
Cheers. B




































I like how the blue popped a bit more in the water


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

Blancpain..









This pic is also of the BP..I thought it looked pretty cool. I have never had a watch where the sun creates that effect.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Hey Level 5x -- congrats on the Zenith. That's my grail watch. My local AD just started to carry a few, and I think they're gonna get a restraining order on me. Congratulations, and enjoy! EDITED: I meant to say my "Holy grail" watch. The one I want to be buried with.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Half day of work, spending some time doing not much of anything in the back yard.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Oris BC3 Advanced

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Citizen 2100 Titanium


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

Brass









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

BLNR










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Blackbird today. Big date for a big week ahead!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

drhr said:


> On leather today


Looks fantastic on the blue gator! :-!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


>


Just so classic! :-!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Level.5x said:


> Finally, finally got my favorite watch of all-time this morning!! Waited for the updated sub-dial layout and am very happy I did. Its been almost 4 months since I placed the order..
> 
> This watch is amazing!


Wow -- looks fantastic. Looks SO much better with the subdials not overlapping, as the horological gods intended. :-d

Big congrats!!! :-!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

On the wrist today...


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Vioviv said:


> Hey Level 5x -- congrats on the Zenith. That's my grail watch. My local AD just started to carry a few, and I think they're gonna get a restraining order on me. Congratulations, and enjoy! EDITED: I meant to say my "Holy grail" watch. The one I want to be buried with.


Thanks! I keep looking down at my wrist and thinking how unreal it still feels that I finally own one!



Jazzmaster said:


> Wow -- looks fantastic. Looks SO much better with the subdials not overlapping, as the horological gods intended. :-d
> 
> Big congrats!!! :-!


Thanks! The subdials are very legible now which is a major bonus.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evant to start the work week. The rose gold/copper applied indices really are a nice touch and match very well with the brown stitching on the B&S strap.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

The TC2 should be ready soon. I miss it, but it should be good as new when I get it back. We had a "cold front" come through on Sat night so now the highs are only in the low to mid 90's! Sorry about the rain, but I suppose it's a way of life where you live.



Watchcollector21 said:


> nice and relaxed Nomos Aggie88,
> when are you getting the TC2 back? It's Seriusley missed. Enjoy the hot weather, it's raining here.
> cheers
> G


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the blue Seaforth to celebrate Jason selling out (phase 2 in 5 minutes )


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Level.5x said:


> Finally, finally got my favorite watch of all-time this morning!! Waited for the updated sub-dial layout and am very happy I did. Its been almost 4 months since I placed the order..
> 
> This watch is amazing!


Congrats, looks great on you! That one is on my shortlist.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Oak & Oscar to end the night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

omeglycine said:


> Congrats, looks great on you! That one is on my shortlist.


Thanks! It wears just how I imagined really. I have 6.75" wrist. Just put it on a blue JPM strap ... im in love with this combo!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## Sachernick (Jul 21, 2017)

Aqua terra 39mm, just got it today. Gonna sell my 2254 seamaster and keep this as a daily.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Going out for a special dinner with my sister who's visiting from NYC.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Just about to set off to London for a business meeting, it's going to be a long day. Have a great Tuesday everyone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tissot Seastar 1000, doesn't get much wrist time now a days. Today it will be my companion for the chores.



















1 week to holyday time. Counting down
G


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman (green MOP)


----------



## Jadg (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Will gerald (Nov 24, 2016)

Omega


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Timex Diver


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)

View attachment DSC01745.jpg


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Just love my Guinand Flying Officer. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

EP day 2:


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Gw-m5610bc-1jf lookin at you!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

And another...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Jazzmaster said:


> On the wrist today...


Greatness.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Speedy Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Got away from my desk for today's WRUW shot ... across the hall and into the stairwell. Almost outside. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I am getting a fever. Stunning x 3



Rtepregis said:


> View attachment 12394707





WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





2seamer said:


> View attachment 12394459


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for swimming at the lake with this Military Sub


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 12394421


Super combo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am wearing the Raven and I'm gonna take it to the beach  it looks quite good in the oem rubber too. 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Mickey ^^


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Just got mine!
*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Pam 55 today on Kevin Rogers strap









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Omega SmP blue. Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

WIB (Watch Idiot Newb) lunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

_Was finally able to snag one of these.
Definite keeper for me.

_


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Oceanus









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

The Sea Storm. It hasn't left my wrist since it came in.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


>


my favourite speedy of all time Jim,
i have not seen one that nice. Black over Gold. Pure class mate.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> _Was finally able to snag one of these.
> Definite keeper for me.
> 
> _


finally got the Orange pirhana Brian, 
congrats, looks really good, love the way the bezel sinks into the case.
G


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> my favourite speedy of all time Jim,
> i have not seen one that nice. Black over Gold. Pure class mate.
> G


Many thanks, Gino -- much appreciated.  There are a lot of great looking Speedies out there, but this one is my personal favorite, as well!

Here's a view of the backside...;-)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Got home, this was waiting for me.




































And of course I had to take it off the bracelet.
like the waffle dial, big Lume.












Put on phenomenato seatbelt strap.
G


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12395867
> View attachment 12395869
> Put on phenomenato seatbelt strap.
> G


Looks awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

V-II-IV today


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Got home, this was waiting for me


Big congrats, Gino!


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Cv2010 carrera today!









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Intramatic LE tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

For the first hour of the 2nd this one.


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

This!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

soaking.fused said:


> Looks awesome. Congrats!


Thank you Sir, 
much appriciated.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


> Big congrats, Gino!


Thanks Jim,
much appriciated.
G


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Starting the day with the blue Sinn 103.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Fading the work down to Friday, 
today has to be the Samurai.


















on honeymoon with this today as it's new.
G


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TUDOR 1964 Air-Tiger






















*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Was wearing the Hamilton. 11 seconds fast after 36 days.
Now wearing an Alba chronograph.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Jadg (Oct 21, 2015)

Ebel Classic 100 9120R41


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Got home, this was waiting for me.
> View attachment 12395835
> View attachment 12395843
> View attachment 12395847
> ...


Very very nice Gino, congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

waiting for the bike. It's in for its MOT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Regines Diver


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Newest addition to the family. RW does not get much love around here, but this is my third Freelancer and I think that they are great!!


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## frankcastle123 (Sep 25, 2009)

Christopher Ward C8 Worldtimer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Rise and Grind!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice for a quick walk this morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Wildfires in the Pacific NW.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Rtepregis said:


> View attachment 12397053


This GS is really sharp what is the reference number?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> This GS is really sharp what is the reference number?


Thanks! SBGR017


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Classic! Looks great.



AaaVee said:


> This!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Considering getting rid of everything, tearing up my grail list, and just collecting Hamiltons. I think it could be a path to happiness.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Intramatic LE tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next on my list. That's a fabulous watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Received Today...............new favorite:


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Scuba


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Great strap combo!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Aggie88 said:


>


Love the look of that on the green khaki!


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

sitting on omega velcro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


>


My grail... Someday... Someday... 

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ZM-73 said:


> View attachment 12396713
> 
> Was wearing the Hamilton. 11 seconds fast after 36 days.
> Now wearing an Alba chronograph.
> ...


Now that Alba is a very very cool piece indeed. The detail in the sub dials look amazing,
perfect match between the Orange/ coppered 2 o'clock pusher and the ends of the hands and strap stitching.
also the carbon fibre look of the strap is perfect and matches the sub dials.
please please ZM-73 tell me it's Automatic. 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> waiting for the bike. It's in for its MOT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


cheers Andrew, 
hope the bike passes MOT without any hiccups. Lent my old Ducati monster to my nephew for a month.
hopefully get it back without problems. He wants to get a feel for it before he decides o buy one.
have a good one mate.
G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seaforth Gilt sapphire is nicer than I expected. I figured that the gilt fixed bezel would dominate but this one was a pleasant surprise  though both rock


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

SKX !


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> cheers Andrew,
> hope the bike passes MOT without any hiccups. Lent my old Ducati monster to my nephew for a month.
> hopefully get it back without problems. He wants to get a feel for it before he decides o buy one.
> have a good one mate.
> G


Cheers Gino, yes it passed no problem apart from advised new discs/pads at the front, which I knew about.
I've got to get it done as I'm hoping to give it a run to Switzerland in May/June next year (the wife hasn't realised why I've chosen Basel). Hope you get yours back shortly and ok. Have a great evening.
Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

At the store but I was wearing it!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Seamaster on hump day. Glad I'm indoors right now. 110 all week......









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Mid-day change ... gonna break up all the fabulous Omegas and Rolexes being worn today ...









Timex Q from 1980 ... I know I shouldn't be mixing my stripes, or be posting quartz, but I like to live dangerously. Found it a few years ago at a flea market for $1, and today it's worth at least $2.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> Mid-day change ... gonna break up all the fabulous Omegas and Rolexes being worn today ...
> 
> View attachment 12398197
> 
> ...


Absolutely nothing wrong with quartz (in my book anyway), or Timex for that matter. Keep on wearing with pride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Not sure on this one yet


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Something casual after a busy day.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS 1815 up/down for hump day this week


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 12397385
> 
> 
> Considering getting rid of everything, tearing up my grail list, and just collecting Hamiltons. I think it could be a path to happiness.


I was just saying the same to my wife last night but with Seiko. Do love a good Hammy though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

omeglycine said:


> Not sure on this one yet


I was just thinking that is one good looking dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Base!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jaystarrrr said:


> My grail... Someday... Someday...
> 
> Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


Keep saving you wont be disappointed.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vioviv said:


> Next on my list. That's a fabulous watch.


Thanks! I'm loving this one!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

New brown strap for the Reverso, which dresses it down just enough to wear at the office a little more often.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New arrival on the porch at night. The Gavox Avidiver black.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

lightspire said:


>


A seriously fine timepiece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> New arrival on the porch at night. The Gavox Avidiver black.


Congrats! Had mine for about 9 months now and they are unique watches.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

Traser Code Green.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

seiko sumo & jordan 3


----------



## Kcnwea (Aug 24, 2016)

Australia bound. 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Now that Alba is a very very cool piece indeed. The detail in the sub dials look amazing,
> perfect match between the Orange/ coppered 2 o'clock pusher and the ends of the hands and strap stitching.
> also the carbon fibre look of the strap is perfect and matches the sub dials.
> please please ZM-73 tell me it's Automatic.
> G


Thanks I really like the way it looks. It (Alba AT3545X) came with a metal band but, could see right away what type of band to put on it. Hate to disappoint but, it is quartz.
Here is a picture with the original band. 
John.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

From a few hours ago...


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Rainbow roll


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ZM-73 said:


> Thanks I really like the way it looks. It (Alba AT3545X) came with a metal band but, could see right away what type of band to put on it. Hate to disappoint but, it is quartz.
> Here is a picture with the original band.
> John.
> View attachment 12398793


still love it,,,,,,much prefer it on your strap though.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

6 days till holydays.
today will only be changing 200 light bulbs, for a charity event. to help me not get lost in the dark will be my Prometheus Poseidon bronze.



















cheers
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Turtle time..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning members.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Bellmatic to start today


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Something fun for the first part of the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

New arrival.
Big thank you Mark.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun + Drunkartstrap.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Andrew T said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with quartz (in my book anyway), or Timex for that matter. Keep on wearing with pride.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Haven't been wearing this one lately because it's for sale, but somebody wanted it timed so it came out today. Kind of makes me not want to sell it.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

In March, I was looking for a new diver for a trip to Mexico (whale sharks in Sea of Cortez! highly recommend!), and liked this and was tempted but Glycine is a pilot watch brand, so I moved on. Since then, the price dropped by more than half... I went for a stealth dial, so it won't ever get in the water, but the fit is great (11mm case thickness), and build quality is solid, and I don't have a dedicated beater, so why not? ...* [ << these rationalizations are symptoms of a disease. Can anyone recommend a doctor, or a good hypnotherapist?)

*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New arrival yesterday, the Gavox Avidiver...


























..and got my baby back from repair today!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Aggie88 said:


> New arrival yesterday, the Gavox Avidiver...
> 
> ..and got my baby back from repair today!
> 
> ...


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Toolwatch thursday. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Into the 70s chronos this week. Nice little reverse panda.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Halios Seaforth on DrunkArtStraps canvas today.
No fancy glamour shots, just cell pics in the sun of a great dive watch by a cool microbrand  in its environment ☀


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Great piece. One of the old Valjoux movements? Hard to beat those reverse panda chronos.



franco60 said:


> Into the 70s chronos this week. Nice little reverse panda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Filip0203 (Aug 3, 2017)

.


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice watch


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

Ginault Ocean Rover









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## icemanfive0 (Feb 28, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Officer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle123 (Sep 25, 2009)

Watches and badges??? Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Quick grab and go with a 7t12 quartz Seiko LE.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks great! I've owned that watch but it was too big for me. Looks perfect for your wrist size and the strap looks great also.



zed073 said:


> New arrival.
> Big thank you Mark.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Drive time...


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> In March, I was looking for a new diver for a trip to Mexico (whale sharks in Sea of Cortez! highly recommend!), and liked this and was tempted but Glycine is a pilot watch brand, so I moved on. Since then, the price dropped by more than half... I went for a stealth dial, so it won't ever get in the water, but the fit is great (11mm case thickness), and build quality is solid, and I don't have a dedicated beater, so why not? ...* [ << these rationalizations are symptoms of a disease. Can anyone recommend a doctor, or a good hypnotherapist?)
> 
> *
> View attachment 12400071


HI VIOVIV,
i can reccomend both in one hit.....YOUR WIFE...... if she fails I will send you mine..
unless you are not married. Then there's no hope. Uncurable disease. Hahaha;-)
Love the watch by the way.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Aggie88 said:


> New arrival yesterday, the Gavox Avidiver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS on both mate,
love the Gavox and you know how I feel about the TC2.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> New arrival.
> Big thank you Mark.


Congrats Brian, 
looks really really good on you. Love the strap as well.
G


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Jazzmaster said:


> Drive time...


Looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fa2din (Jul 27, 2017)

Cheapo watch Ducado that arrived from Ebay yesterday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

fa2din said:


> Cheapo watch Ducado that arrived from Ebay yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a sucker for vintage, and that's pretty great. Nice find!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

TGIF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fa2din (Jul 27, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> I'm a sucker for vintage, and that's pretty great. Nice find!


Haha, me too! Seriously though, need to stop these hours of scrolling in eBay before sleep 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Congrats Brian,
> looks really really good on you. Love the strap as well.
> G


Thanks G.
I have MuckyMark to thank.
I've been after one for a long time.
This one is mint. And the strap is awesome.

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## nando1515 (Jul 13, 2015)

Had this watch for 10 years.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub today


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

I was in such a rush this morning that I fogot to put a watch on. :-O I also forgot my security pass for work but that's secondary.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks so much for the kind words.



Aggie88 said:


> Looks great! I've owned that watch but it was too big for me. Looks perfect for your wrist size and the strap looks great also.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWCMKXVIII on A Haveston Carrier strap for the evening 
I


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

An affordable Russian handwind chrono on Rios leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Countdown to hols, 5 days, dilemma choosing the watches to bring. :think:
But today chores, sorting currency, taking car for service and to help me is my TT1



















have a great Friday all.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!!! Crossfire


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Casual Friday in the Office! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

Ocean Rover









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## ImranD (May 23, 2017)

Airman SST12!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just going to finish the week out with this one, so day 3.


----------



## Eric-B (Feb 15, 2014)

Mk XVII









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

I have a handful of Quartz that I still like enough to keep around. This beat up thing is what I wear working on my cars. It's one of the very first watches I ever owned that I cared about. I still think it's a fun watch. Sorry, the pic sucks...


----------



## markkinnj (Dec 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kgod86 (Apr 5, 2017)

114300









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Is that some kind of bullhead?



zed073 said:


>


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New incoming! MK2 BB Noir, picture taken before resizing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

atdegs said:


> Is that some kind of bullhead?


Yes it's a Stuckx Panda Bull

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Speedy


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker today









My buddy is back today


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just arrived this morning









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Since it's supposed to rain tomorrow and it's cool today, I thought I'd be cool and wear this today, instead of tomorrow.


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Orange Breitling Super Ocean for a fun Friday.

Have a fine weekend everyone!

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Victorinox Infantry Vintage automatic chronograph today with new rustic leather aviator strap just installed this morning:


----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

B'ling today.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

My beater watch..


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

41Mets said:


> Just arrived this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Congratulations.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

MuckyMark said:


> Nice. Congratulations.


Thank you! Now I'd like to sell my damasko and just have my Tudor and the Rolex and alternate them!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Just another day on the job.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Afternoon Switch 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

41Mets said:


> Just arrived this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Jay Big congratulations!!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Looking good Jay Big congratulations!!


Thank you! Now I can stop the search and just enjoy the Tudor and the Rolex!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Culto (Aug 7, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Hamilton having lunch with 'The Godfather' @ Z-Cafe.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms to end the work week. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## king larry (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

On the ferry to Vancouver Island


----------



## fa2din (Jul 27, 2017)

A superb looking Zim watch (made in USSR). That hands, ... wait for it, ...

...
...
...

... is actually fantastic blue steels 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Sea Ram 500 on a Deep Blue Hydro 91 Strap

*_


----------



## kirandx (Feb 20, 2015)

this one for now


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Wishing everyone a great weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, my patience paid off. From the first time I saw one on WUS, I was enamored with the Tactico TC2. I didn't think I'd find one, but thanks to my ad on WUS and Wrath of Kwon (Amos), I'm now the proud owner of my very own TC2!! I'm totally thrilled with it, and am certain it will get a lot of wrist time!!








A know a couple of you have the TC2 as well. What kinds of straps have you found that work and look good?

Enjoy the weekend everyone!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Changed out for the evening:


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Raven Trekker today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is in that bottom picture?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tommyboy31 said:


> What is in that bottom picture?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's a manatee


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I've been wearing the MKXVIII LPP


----------



## rossthomason (Jul 2, 2017)

Avenger!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's a manatee


I was close, I thought it was Cthulhu.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

JLC today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Well, my patience paid off. From the first time I saw one on WUS, I was enamored with the Tactico TC2. I didn't think I'd find one, but thanks to my ad on WUS and Wrath of Kwon (Amos), I'm now the proud owner of my very own TC2!! I'm totally thrilled with it, and am certain it will get a lot of wrist time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Massive CONGRATULATIONS Steven,
you will find the TC2 is a strap magnet. But not a bracelet magnet. Everything I put mine on looks really good. I currently have it on a dark brown Horween leather with a blueish stitching which match the Lume colour. If leather you will need quite thick leather because the lug bars a forward with thin straps they look quite gappy.
However the original is fantastic and numbered to the watch, I don't have. But made by Jacob strap and he will make one for you, but you have to go through Crepas to order. And they are shut until the 10th August.






























just a few pics to show the diversity Steven. 
Enjoy it.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


>


CONGRATS Brian,
love the Samurai.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SAMURAI BLUE LAGOON


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

New rubber for the , it now matches its big brother. Which one to wear though?
Please ignore the awful photo, and the bezel on the turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*HAGWE Guys!! Prometheus Poseidon On Leather*


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

6 a.m. At the lake house. Ahhhhh.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> New rubber for the , it now matches its big brother. Which one to wear though?
> Please ignore the awful photo, and the bezel on the turtle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they are both owsome Andrew,
any will be great.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> *HAGWE Guys!! Prometheus Poseidon On Leather*


amazing combo Simon.
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> they are both owsome Andrew,
> any will be great.
> G


Cheers Gino. The Turtle won in the end.

Andrew









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Breitling day for me



















G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> CONGRATS Brian,
> love the Samurai.
> G


Cheers Gino.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Brice this combo is fantastic.
But that IWC is stunning on anything.
:-!



Jeep99dad said:


> Tonight I've been wearing the MKXVIII LPP


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Let me join you Andrew.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks amazing Simon. Enjoy your weekend as well.



DMCBanshee said:


> *HAGWE Guys!! Prometheus Poseidon On Leather*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> amazing combo Simon.
> G


Thanks G! Have a great weekend my friend 

Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


> Looks amazing Simon. Enjoy your weekend as well.


Thanks Brian  

Tapawatch


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice for time in the garden this morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Switched it up to the Jet Team Chronomat to walk the dogs...



Now, back to the Montbrillant Datora...


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


> Let me join you Andrew.


That combo really works well Brian. Have a great weekend.

Cheers Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

F71 Project "Spectre" watch.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday members. Nomos Timeless Club II for the day.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Massive CONGRATULATIONS Steven,
> you will find the TC2 is a strap magnet. But not a bracelet magnet. Everything I put mine on looks really good. I currently have it on a dark brown Horween leather with a blueish stitching which match the Lume colour. If leather you will need quite thick leather because the lug bars a forward with thin straps they look quite gappy.
> However the original is fantastic and numbered to the watch, I don't have. But made by Jacob strap and he will make one for you, but you have to go through Crepas to order. And they are shut until the 10th August.
> View attachment 12403819
> ...


Gino
Awesome information on the straps! I really appreciate it. I'll post as soon as I pick up a few. Cheers!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

This very nice strap arrived yesterday and is giving new life to this watch, that I haven't worn in years!

Love it!!









Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@Jaystarrrr, that strap really makes the watch pop. Especially the stitching—looks great!


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> @Jaystarrrr, that strap really makes the watch pop. Especially the stitching-looks great!


Thanks man I'm really liking it. Just shows you what a difference a new strap can make. Sometimes you don't need to buy a new watch - just change the strap

Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Navitimer this morning. Might put it on some new shoes to mix things up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> HI VIOVIV,
> i can reccomend both in one hit.....YOUR WIFE...... if she fails I will send you mine..
> unless you are not married. Then there's no hope. Uncurable disease. Hahaha;-)
> Love the watch by the way.
> G


Yes, that is painfully true... But that's about the same as suggesting a lobotomy, which would be far less painful than what my wife would do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Saturday warrior mode, so I'm driving the tank today.


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

At the beach and only ONE watch for the next 8 days... God...










The book was a leave-behind from a recent guest ... Trying to decide if Seikos might have changed the outcome of the battle... Right now, leaning toward the "no, an affordable day-date sport automatic wristwatch would not have altered history." Wonder what kind of pocket watch Custer had ... It's not mentioned here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Andrew T said:


> That combo really works well Brian. Have a great weekend.
> 
> Cheers Andrew
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrew

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Feeling inspired by the recent tactico pics. Took me a year to find mine. Love It, never sell it
Got mine on a Watchgecko sailcloth strap 









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## wschertz (Nov 6, 2012)

Barbecue starts soon...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

stonehead887 said:


> Feeling inspired by the recent tactico pics. Took me a year to find mine. Love It, never sell it
> Got mine on a Watchgecko sailcloth strap
> 
> 
> ...


hi Stonehead887,
another one, awsome and welcome to the club. Now there are 4 of us on this thread.
it has become probably my favourite watch, even though I have many that are much more expensive.
what no is yours?
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening swap,



















have a nice Saturday all.
G


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Wore the triple zero to have some fun shooting clays with the family


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> hi Stonehead887,
> another one, awsome and welcome to the club. Now there are 4 of us on this thread.
> it has become probably my favourite watch, even though I have many that are much more expensive.
> what no is yours?
> G


Mine is 128. Not sure how many were made, i vaguely recall it was 178 but could be wrong. Got it with full kit including number leather strap. I don't wear it too often. I love it on tan NATO. I too have more expensive watches but this is an absolute favourite.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Cascais once again today.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

1 of 2 quartz watches in my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Running errands and working around the house with this Vostok today. This is such a great watch! Keeps good time, rugged as can be and great looking to boot!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sub on Nato


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Hot here but at least the trade winds have come back today . . .


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

stonehead887 said:


> Mine is 128. Not sure how many were made, i vaguely recall it was 178 but could be wrong. Got it with full kit including number leather strap. I don't wear it too often. I love it on tan NATO. I too have more expensive watches but this is an absolute favourite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I have no 86. They only made 169. Mine didn't have the leather strap but have the rest of the kit Including the original invoice.
i have one on order from Jacob straps but will not get it till September.
G


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

It's pretty rare for me to wear the same watch two days in a row, but this is day two with the Tactico TC2. I absolutely love this watch! Day three could be a possibility!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Brought out the DB1 today and even set the day and date


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

stonehead887 said:


> Feeling inspired by the recent tactico pics. Took me a year to find mine. Love It, never sell it
> Got mine on a Watchgecko sailcloth strap
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome to see other TC2s!! Keep the TC2 pics coming fellow owners!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Pool time


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> hi Stonehead887,
> another one, awsome and welcome to the club. Now there are 4 of us on this thread.
> it has become probably my favourite watch, even though I have many that are much more expensive.
> what no is yours?
> G


I didn't realize there were only 4 of us Gino! This very well may be my favorite after only a day of ownership! There is just something about this watch!!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> hi Stonehead887,
> another one, awsome and welcome to the club. Now there are 4 of us on this thread.
> it has become probably my favourite watch, even though I have many that are much more expensive.
> what no is yours?
> G


For reference, mine is No 94.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Evening swap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> It's pretty rare for me to wear the same watch two days in a row, but this is day two with the Tactico TC2. I absolutely love this watch! Day three could be a possibility!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


absolutey love it,
I am going to confess that my usual evening switch is to this.
G


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4K


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Happy Sammy day to all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Cali Love!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## king larry (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SAMURAI Lagoon


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That looks really sharp on you, @eblackmo. Digging the choice of blue perlon! How do you like it? These Stowas have been getting my attention, especially with photos like that!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Home improvement day! Lots of hammer, drill and hardware flying around. Perfect setting for the PO8500










She is a bit sweaty at the moment ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Folding laundry and preparing to leave after a fantastic week at Chincoteague Va with the fam. Love this place!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andrew T said:


> That combo really works well Brian. Have a great weekend.
> 
> Cheers Andrew
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## arcraider (Apr 27, 2015)

Today, for me it's a 2013 edition of a Roamer SuperKing auto (eta 2824). I like being _(extremely and constantly)_ accurate (after regulation), even on weekends ;-)


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

Today it's one I put together eta 2824 movement









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Here's one I've not worn in ages.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Houston Grey (Sep 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Houston Grey said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice.

I have a new strap coming from Toshi for mine. It should arrive this week.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Love Toshi straps!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

liwang22 said:


> Love Toshi straps!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I will too.

Bigclive sold me on them. I'm thinking a new one for my PAM 422.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Seiko also for me.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Magrette Leoncino. 









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Srp583 during Monster shark Sunday on syfy channel!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Loving it









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ulysse Nardin Marine Diver for Sunday.

Enjoy your day members.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sunday afternoon= a James Bond film an omega speedmaster and a pair of Chelsea boots that need polishing. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Sunday vibes with Felix










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inter4kt (Jul 31, 2016)

Seiko SKX013 on Miltat End Mill bracelet and Cluse Bohême for my girlfriend


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## king larry (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Houston Grey (Sep 30, 2012)

MOV said:


> Nice.
> 
> I have a new strap coming from Toshi for mine. It should arrive this week.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks! Raven had a sale on straps for $10 each, regular $55. Really nice straps. I picked up 6 different styles. Anxious to see the Toshi combo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Seiko Samurai on one piece leather RAF strap












G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back home and been dying to wear this one after two weeks. Maybe it's a sign that I need the silver MKXVIII 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Seiko Samurai on one piece leather RAF strap
> View attachment 12406781
> View attachment 12406783
> G


That's my favorite beer haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nick.saporito said:


> That's my favorite beer haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love it, 
Nick I noticed you have your name on a watch, is that your brand? Tell us More 
looks really cool.
G


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Sunday chores done, now for a little relax time.....


----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

Gone fishing









Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller Sunday taking the kids for a dip in the lake


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> love it,
> Nick I noticed you have your name on a watch, is that your brand? Tell us More
> looks really cool.
> G


Haha ya kind of. I like to put my own watches together using unbranded dials cases etc. one company I ordered some stuff from actually makes dial logos so if you send them a design they can make it for you. I am currently working on a dial Im making from black mother of pearl with opal and diamonds, it's for my wife. I only use eta movements and the cases are either Swiss or German. Just can bring myself to use Asian parts if I'm gonna put that much effort into making a watch. Here's a pic of the dial I'm doing for my wife.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

Nick.saporito said:


> Haha ya kind of. I like to put my own watches together using unbranded dials cases etc. one company I ordered some stuff from actually makes dial logos so if you send them a design they can make it for you. I am currently working on a dial Im making from black mother of pearl with opal and diamonds, it's for my wife. I only use eta movements and the cases are either Swiss or German. Just can bring myself to use Asian parts if I'm gonna put that much effort into making a watch. Here's a pic of the dial I'm doing for my wife.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

MOV said:


> I think I will too.
> 
> Bigclive sold me on them. I'm thinking a new one for my PAM 422.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Big Clive's photos of his 000 sold me on Panerai in general. Now I'm hooked on both. My next Toshi will be emerald (green) and thinking of a Cali dial Luminor as my next Panerai.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blnr


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sinn 103 at the lake.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Guinand Sunday









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nick.saporito said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW Nick, Seriusley impressive
really like both watches, this one is pretty special, especially with the materials you are using, also the anchor logo looks amazing, 
i think you can make a serious living doing this. I would love to see the finished watch you are making for your wife.
more pictures of the other one as well.
G


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Givin' my turtle some Alaskan sunshine.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> WOW Nick, Seriusley impressive
> really like both watches, this one is pretty special, especially with the materials you are using, also the anchor logo looks amazing,
> i think you can make a serious living doing this. I would love to see the finished watch you are making for your wife.
> more pictures of the other one as well.
> G


Wow thank you so much for the compliment I wish I could do this for a living haha maybe someday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

Nick.saporito said:


> Wow thank you so much for the compliment I wish I could do this for a living haha maybe someday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just waiting for the movement ( eta 2671) and the hands to arrive . I'm also going to attempt to make the box for it with some abalone inlay on the top so we'll see how that goes haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Mezzly said:


> Sunday afternoon= a James Bond film an omega speedmaster and a pair of Chelsea boots that need polishing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noice way to spend a Sunday. Only the finest shoe cream there I see...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

siranak said:


> Noice way to spend a Sunday. Only the finest shoe cream there I see...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well the only way I can justify good shoes to swmbo is that they last for years. That means I've got to look after them obviously 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith Port Royal...


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Mezzly said:


> Well the only way I can justify good shoes to swmbo is that they last for years. That means I've got to look after them obviously
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same convo in my house. "They'll last ten years, so if I buy a half dozen now and take good care, we actually save!"










Partial pic of watch to the thread get back on track... enjoy the rest of Sunday everyone, somewhere in the world (here) it's Monday morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Transocean Chronograph to finish off the weekend...


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Relo60 said:


> Ulysse Nardin Marine Diver for Sunday.


That's a fun watch -- very cool!


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Decided to stay very casual this fine day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jazzmaster said:


> That's a fun watch -- very cool!


Thank you sir!


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

I need a samurai in my life


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

It's Sunday, so I'm Devil Diving


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Sub on Nato


Stellar!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Beautiful evening









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cageracer (Jan 21, 2011)

Turtle on a grey suede nato:


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the AP, have a great week ahead everyone.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nick.saporito said:


> That's my favorite beer haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorites too. Have you tried Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

TradeKraft said:


> IG: Tradekraft


Fantastic!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

ThomG said:


> Zenith Port Royal...
> 
> View attachment 12407579


Gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol! Just realized I had 3 one word quotes in a row. Guess it's a testament to all of the amazing watches everyone posts!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Fantastic!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Finishing the weekend with the SMPO on rubber strap


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> One of my favorites too. Have you tried Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha yes I have I call them Gwen steffani's cause I couldnt pronounce it the first time I saw it at the bar , they are very good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Though our Florida vacation ended, I brought a little vaca back


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nick.saporito said:


> Haha yes I have I call them Gwen steffani's cause I couldnt pronounce it the first time I saw it at the bar , they are very good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol! It's been my favorite beer for about 10 years and I still can't pronounce it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Starting the work week with the Sinn 903 St B. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early Monday morning.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> Lol! It's been my favorite beer for about 10 years and I still can't pronounce it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and you are not the only one Jon hahaha.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Stellar!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir!


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

View attachment 12408659


Morning!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Though our Florida vacation ended, I brought a little vaca back


Great looking strap, Brice -- really complements the Halios nicely!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Starting off the week with the PAM 336...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

On our way home from church yestetday, my wife kept staring at it and eventually commented "I love how the hands reflect the color of your shirt" (my shirt was not blue). I told her the hands are blue to which she commented "cool...the unusual color I'm seeing is a combination of the blue and purple in your shirt. It's pretty amd looks good against your cuff."

No reason to not wear it today.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Dinky1 said:


> View attachment 12408269


 I love HMT, have a few in my agglomeration, love the size.


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

Seiko


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

Vintage Heuer to start the week off


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New VBC super 110 wool summer suit with the new BB black, not a bad way to start off the work week.










Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Super Engineer


----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Evening switch to the Laco Mannheim! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Waiting for flight at airport.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

176


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna on the beach.


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

Skx009 on a bond NATO... watching the minutes and rain go by!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrian22 (Sep 20, 2014)

New strap for the Black Bay. Compliments it very well


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Enjoying the  Halios Seaforth on a funky  wave Cheapestnatostap for my last day off


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Blue Hammy.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Enjoying the  Halios Seaforth on a funky  wave Cheapestnatostap for my last day off


That strap is awesome!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Something new. Not sure how I feel about it. It's different fo sho...


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Mid-yawn, at the beach, Monday, vacation auto-reply on email ... Who cares what time it is...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman black MOP (S706M-08)


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Pam 111 to start the week. Should be a good one.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

VicLeChic said:


> Kentex Marineman black MOP (S706M-08)


You got some aurora borealis action there.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Christopher Ward hand-winding this afternoon.










The light caught the hands in a pleasant way, I thought.


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Breitling SuperOcean42 Mariner Special Edition.


----------



## king larry (Aug 31, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> Christopher Ward hand-winding this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome blue dial


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

It really is pretty captivating! It changes a lot depending on the light. Here it is back in the car.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Vostock to start the week






vintage
G


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 to start the workweek


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Brey17 said:


> You got some aurora borealis action there.


Never thought of it like that and didn't even have to go up north, this aurora follows me everywhere I go


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

29a


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

The EP on my Piombo Grey JPM strap via Bulang & Sons. Very happy with this and the Blue Ink colored JPM strap I also have for this watch. Both of these straps are perfect compliments to the sub-dials. I haven't been bold enough to try a red accented strap with the EP...nor do I feel a compelling reason to. My bases are covered with these two JPM straps and of course the dressier OEM brown Croc strap.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

.....


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

{)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## WirgmanUSMC (Aug 4, 2017)

I know it's nothing fancy nice, but this skeleton automatic from Fossil that my wife got me is what started my interest in watches.


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> It really is pretty captivating! It changes a lot depending on the light. Here it is back in the car.


I remember you mentioning that this watch way winging its way to you. Lovely dial colour. I have the same but with the previous logo. Enjoy this Ward


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you sir! Yes, I quite liked your set of three, if I recall. I couldn't tell for sure if yours was the blue one from the photo; this dial is difficult to photograph to convey how it looks in real life! Thanks for the thoughts—nice to be part of the small club of folks who grabbed one of these.


----------



## king larry (Aug 31, 2016)

Adrian22 said:


> New strap for the Black Bay. Compliments it very well


My Favorite Tudor, nice one mate!


----------



## Wrist_watch_ing (Oct 22, 2015)

#germanyforthewin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

On the new Haveston strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@romseyman, I like the steely blue of that strap! Brings some color back to the watch without overpowering it. Looks great!


----------



## phat7 (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Longines Hydroconquest Black 41mm Auto. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the office after 2 weeks+ off with the Halios Seaforth Gilt dial Sapphire bezel on a DrunkArtStraps leather 









Was going to sell it but am not sure


----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)

View attachment DSC02045.jpg


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@WastedYears, that looks great on that strap! Very sharp.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Sir-Guy said:


> @WastedYears, that looks great on that strap! Very sharp.


Thanks, it's an Everest rubber strap that I bought for a different watch and which I found out yesterday, might fit on the Explorer. And what do you know, it does!


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Feeling lazy today, so the talking watch will do!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning. Seiko SRP279.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Bored on a 2 + hour conference call, admiring my new Halios Seaforth helps me get through. Love everything about this watch. Lives up to the hype.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Great photos of it too. I really like how well done the 12-hour bezel is. It's such a versatile thing; I wish more watches had them.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

everestx said:


> Vintage Heuer to start the week off
> View attachment 12409113


Awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Seiko SCED055









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

Seiko


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Robotaz said:


>


Looks like something designed by Alain Silberstein...:-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PolWatch Diver


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Milgauss today...


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

Going German today 









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Speedy Tuesday today.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Scuba


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Shades of blue









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tenurepro (Aug 6, 2017)

time for some tennis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Seeing some pictures of the new Rado Captian Cook Reissue inspired me to pick this little gem up. Excellent condition except for some wear on the minute hand. This should keep me satisfied until the
New ones start showing up in the sales corner 










Humbly Conquering the World One Watch at a Time!

Horologically Yours, Rick


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

eblackmo said:


>


Super shot!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Blue Turtle Tuesday.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

It's Tuesday









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Tissot Tuesday night for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Enjoying the  Halios Seaforth on a funky  wave Cheapestnatostap for my last day off


That crystal is bananas! Is it sapphire?

Cheers!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jwillee said:


> That crystal is bananas! Is it sapphire?
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks. Yes. Sapphire dome


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Holiday starts tomorrow, driving across Europe chaps, through France, Switzerland and to South of Italy, stopping all over the place. 
Todys choice the Samurai.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Golden hour


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Type 20 Extra Special.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Yes. Sapphire dome


One could raise organisms in there! Love it!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Back from a long paddle around the lagoon... Once again, disappointed by the total absence of great white sharks. (One got stuck at low tide about 5 years ago, and I missed it ....)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Back on the wrist today, one of the many different dials they've now made of the reedition.

Mine has the Mickey Mouse ears style overlap, but not the full text that the earliest versions do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Precista PRS-82. One of my new favorites.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Sandford tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the Fifty Fathoms today.


----------



## Adrian22 (Sep 20, 2014)

king larry said:


> Adrian22 said:
> 
> 
> > New strap for the Black Bay. Compliments it very well
> ...


Thanks. Love the BB and definitely my favourite of the range (especially with the Bulang strap). May end up with a Chrono Blue in the future


----------



## king larry (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice Milgauss, that dial is stunning!


ThomG said:


> Milgauss today...
> 
> View attachment 12411615


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Three different blues plus an arm shot for extra measure









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing with the Halios theme and wearing the blue Seaforth on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas strap tonight  love this combo 
Have a great evening 
B


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Holiday starts tomorrow, driving across Europe chaps, through France, Switzerland and to South of Italy, stopping all over the place.
> Todys choice the Samurai.
> View attachment 12412333


Have a great time, and enjoy the trip. Part of the fun is planning the route, and then not sticking to it. Keep safe and shiny side up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Rathtrevor Beach at low tide..


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> Back from a long paddle around the lagoon... Once again, disappointed by the total absence of great white sharks. (One got stuck at low tide about 5 years ago, and I missed it ....)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










Gulp!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

Stormy









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@YellowBullet, the 8th at 8! I like it.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Have a great time Gino and God speed my friend.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Holiday starts tomorrow, driving across Europe chaps, through France, Switzerland and to South of Italy, stopping all over the place.
> Todys choice the Samurai.
> View attachment 12412333


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing with the Halios theme and wearing the blue Seaforth on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas strap tonight  love this combo
> Have a great evening
> B


Where can I buy drunkartstraps shirts and hats?


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

king larry said:


> Nice Milgauss, that dial is stunning!


Thanks Larry, the black dial has always been my favorite.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## BuckLeDrow (Aug 7, 2017)

Evant Tropic Diver - Fume Blue. 







First ever post on the Forum! Any tips (beyond the obvious)?


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

YellowBullet said:


> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's a beautiful watch. Glashutte Original is one of my favorite brands.


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

BuckLeDrow said:


> Evant Tropic Diver - Fume Blue.
> View attachment 12413173
> 
> First ever post on the Forum! Any tips (beyond the obvious)?


Welcome to the Watchuseek Forums! The only tips are be courteous to others, and have fun! Sorry if these fall into "the obvious" category. :-d


----------



## BuckLeDrow (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks. I appreciate the response Thom, though I expect I'll be courteous. I wanted to invite responses because (a) it IS my first post, (b) if I got no responses, I'd wonder if I somehow messed up the posting process, and (c) I wanted to invite people to tell me (potentially obvious) things like "did you know your image is 5x the size of everyone else's" or "why are there 79 blank lines between your two lines of text?" or "why is your credit card information appearing under your post?"

I want to engage people but also want to avoid screwing up ... which makes it like all my social interactions.


----------



## BuckLeDrow (Aug 7, 2017)

Like my response, in which I posted without realizing need to "Reply with quote" if anyone's going to know what I'm referring to.

Gimme six months; I'll figure it out.



BuckLeDrow said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the response Thom, though I expect I'll be courteous. I wanted to invite responses because (a) it IS my first post, (b) if I got no responses, I'd wonder if I somehow messed up the posting process, and (c) I wanted to invite people to tell me (potentially obvious) things like "did you know your image is 5x the size of everyone else's" or "why are there 79 blank lines between your two lines of text?" or "why is your credit card information appearing under your post?"
> 
> I want to engage people but also want to avoid screwing up ... which makes it like all my social interactions.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sammy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Changed the strap and back in love with the BB36










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the IWC M18 LPP on a DrunkArtStraps canvas strap today.

B


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

New to me Hamilton Pepsi bezel. Chrono Matic II.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday members. Watch of the day, Akrone K-02 Blue Rorqual (whale).


----------



## BiggerJon (Dec 20, 2015)

I bought this 43mm Aquaracer (ceramic bezel) about a week ago. I have been wearing the crap out of it ever since. Tag really hit it out of the park with this one.

20170808_103627 by Jon, on Flickr

1501848891452 by Jon, on Flickr

1501684354102 by Jon, on Flickr


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

WUS project watch arrived yesterday!


----------



## jimbizzle (Jun 7, 2011)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, love the watch!


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Squale 30 Atmos, 42mm case, lug to lug 50.5mm, on 6.5" wrist!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Khaki Field hand-winding.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

41Mets said:


> Three different blues plus an arm shot for extra measure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a stunner! Very surprised to see you let your Sinn go, that was an all-timer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Haven't had the Cocktail on in awhile.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

RomeoT said:


> This is a stunner! Very surprised to see you let your Sinn go, that was an all-timer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree it was beautiful but I found myself not wearing it as an everyday watch and even though I alternate between a few watches I really wanted something that I would feel I could stick on any day. I don't miss it as much as I loved it.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbizzle (Jun 7, 2011)

Hamilton Jazzmaster small second


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Heyy! It is an awesome Dynamic Tuesday!
Here's one you don't see very often.
I got it for the great font and copious lume. When was the last time you saw such creative printing?


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Aggie88 said:


>


Now that is a grail watch for me. As good as the 7750 series of movements is, this Seiko should be just as robust and need a lot less servicing. Enjoy!


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

I believe that this watch is trying to turn me into a horological cyborg. It's been on my wrist so long, it's becoming a part of me.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Vintage mid-50's UN, in 14k.


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hamilton chrono matic II with Pepsi bezel and two tone bracelet.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

We are heading out for a little white water rafting this afternoon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

Omega POC..just arrived!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

My Blue Seiko diver..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Day 2 three blues









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

RomeoT said:


> Haven't had the Cocktail on in awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your strap on backwards?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Fresh in today, very heavily discounted to sub £200. Bit of a bargain really, however the bracelet leaves a lot to be desired and subsequently will be removed forthwith.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SMP


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Night out in the city with the wife









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

tommyboy31 said:


> Is your strap on backwards?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Oddly, that's the way it comes from the factory, and ever since I got this watch, that's how I wear my NATO straps. It really seems to bother some people.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

RomeoT said:


> Oddly, that's the way it comes from the factory, and ever since I got this watch, that's how I wear my NATO straps. It really seems to bother some people.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. I think I may have read something about the cocktail times and maybe even some flieger coming with the strap backwards.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Multichron 45 today.


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Omega Seamaster Ti on hump day. Busy...and need to keep things light!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB011, lagoon


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Blue Bambino.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Andrew T said:


> Fresh in today, very heavily discounted to sub £200. Bit of a bargain really, however the bracelet leaves a lot to be desired and subsequently will be removed forthwith.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume that dial is Grey, it appears almost brown must be the light.. Very nice!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hasent seen daylight in a while happy Wednesday WUS









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

AC1 tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Safari for hump day this week


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One. 60 minute marker on the 11 o clock side to time my hour walk/run. Second watch change of the day.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> I assume that dial is Grey, it appears almost brown must be the light.. Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir.
Yes, it's a charcoal grey which looks better in real life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckLeDrow (Aug 7, 2017)

Lew and Huey Phantom, just arrived!


----------



## king larry (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## king larry (Aug 31, 2016)

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 12414197


That's a beauty, nice shot.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Tudor Black Bay








Running great again after being demagnetized (-1 second after two days)


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Andrew T said:


> Thank you Sir.
> Yes, it's a charcoal grey which looks better in real life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a Seiko SARW019 that has a chocolate brown dial but I the right light it looks grayish also. Do you have many Citizen watches?









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It was a spectacular beach day!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> I have a Seiko SARW019 that has a chocolate brown dial but I the right light it looks grayish also. Do you have many Citizen watches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice is that, and yes it does look grey.
No, this is only my second, but I have 8 Seikos which shows where my allegiances lie .
Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamQue (Jan 25, 2015)

My Ulysse Nardin


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Went to the beach after lunch. Luckily I always carry a back up diver 🤓


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New strap for the Gavox Avidiver!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

New arrival.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

One watch, six days ... in the water as much as out. Really an amazing versatile watch.
I'm sick of it!!!! Thank god vacation is nearly over.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice addition Andrew.
Congrats.



Andrew T said:


> Fresh in today, very heavily discounted to sub £200. Bit of a bargain really, however the bracelet leaves a lot to be desired and subsequently will be removed forthwith.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


> Nice addition Andrew.
> Congrats.


Cheers Brian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Went from the Seiko to the Zodiac.


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gary Drainville said:


> WUS project watch arrived yesterday!


Dang that's gorgeous how did I miss that? Are they sold out ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Picked this one up today 
The dial is just beautiful and the ceramic bezel provides great contrast as does the orange hand


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Picked this one up today
> The dial is just beautiful and the ceramic bezel provides great contrast as does the orange hand


That's a great looking watch!

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

SEIKO THURSDAY


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@OptimusXian01, that's a great photo! How do you like that Seiko?


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

Love that second pic; such a beautifully bold piece!



59yukon01 said:


> Not one I wear a lot anymore, but a keeper none the less.


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

As for my own piece right now (currently in a presentation room), it says high with a lighting smile


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Picked this one up today
> The dial is just beautiful and the ceramic bezel provides great contrast as does the orange hand


Congrats on a great looking watch Brice. Enjoy .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Andrew T said:


> Congrats on a great looking watch Brice. Enjoy .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a bunch 
I think I'll be enjoying this one a lot


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dang that's gorgeous how did I miss that? Are they sold out ?


Thanks! Head on over to the Chinese Mechanical Forum - there may have been some members that dropped out of the project. I waited patiently for over 1 year.

Wearing it again.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Picked this one up today
> The dial is just beautiful and the ceramic bezel provides great contrast as does the orange hand


Great looking Fortis, Brice -- congrats!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

On the wrist today, the Eugene Meylan Automatic -- a tribute to the first automatic watch designed by Glycine's founder, Eugene Meylan, in the early 1930's...


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

My choice for today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to my new Fortis Classic Cosmonauts chrono of course 
The contrast sunburst texture of the main dial and concentric rings of the subdials really plays well with the light. The orange hands and ceramic bezel bring it all together love it

have a great day 
B


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Seaforth


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First day no Rolex in 6 days









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

tommyboy31 said:


> Is your strap on backwards?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's how the Japanese watches put their deployant on.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

GS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Patek today...


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Wearing my Gruen Precision again today. This time it's on suede from DeBeer.


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

Seiko again


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)

41Mets said:


> First day no Rolex in 6 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't go too far from Rolex though...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

BVLDARI said:


> You didn't go too far from Rolex though...


Looks wise I did 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12416603


Understated class, very subtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

One of my favorite watches for my Birthday.... Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)

Figured I would keep the Hamilton run going...


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Retro day.


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Glashutte Original Senator Diary (alarm watch)...


----------



## Luiz1978 (Jun 29, 2013)

:-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blue Angels fly by!!!










Beach Blumo.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly arrived... Steinhart Triton


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Pam 111 again on charcoal Kevin Rogers.

She will begin a new journey next week. We had good times together.

I will miss her









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ym


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Seiko Recraft.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi chaps and all you watch enthusiasts. in Geneva, Switzerland and it really is the watch capital of the world. Went in many watch shops and tried probably about a million £ $ of watches, but managed not to purchase any. Wow. All the brands and models that you won't get anywhere else also double the prices anywhere else....
APOLOGIES FOR THE AMOUNT OF PICS.










































Now tourist pics
















































More pics for tomorrow.
G


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Wow! Why not start a thread about your trip? People would really enjoy.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Bay on toxic nato today


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Mid-day swap. Heading to my sons first scrimmage of the year.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

POC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Fresh in today, very heavily discounted to sub £200. Bit of a bargain really, however the bracelet leaves a lot to be desired and subsequently will be removed forthwith.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice watch Andrew, congrats
G


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

MOV said:


> We are heading out for a little white water rafting this afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro[/QUOT
> Be very careful though, the laughing snowman on your wrist may melt. Hahaha,
> G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TripleCalendar said:


> Seaforth
> 
> View attachment 12416285


wow


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Halios Delfin on loan from a fellow WIS


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Vintage Timex Marlin mechanical









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

.....


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday. 1st watch of the day, Certina DS-2 Precidrive.


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Carrera for Today!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

63c121


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

More pics from yesterday.












come out from the hotel and on my left Rolex, pateck, tissot, on my right breitling, zenith, unisse nardin, and more.
























ufortunately they don't let you take pics or video in the shops, security...






























now a four hour drive to lake Como.b-)b-)


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> very nice watch Andrew, congrats
> G


Thanks Gino.
Hope you're having a good holiday so far? Geneva looks a great place.
Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> More pics from yesterday.
> View attachment 12418285
> View attachment 12418287
> come out from the hotel and on my left Rolex, pateck, tissot, on my right breitling, zenith, unisse nardin, and more.
> ...


I'm Italian and lake Como is a very nice place


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

One week in, this ones barely left the wrist.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Alba Chronograph


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

It's Monster time, trying to brighten up before the rain starts again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Utlitiarian X Hipster =


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Breakfast with the TC2!









Enjoy the day!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday members

Ventus Mori M4.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Midnight


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

same old


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Timing the dogs' nap? I love how clean the dial of that Zenith is. Would love to hear more about your impressions of it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 

Back to the newest kid on the block for FortisFriday . Thoroughly enjoying this beauty and haven't even tried it on strap yet.

Happy Friday everyone  I'm off to the dentist then work.

B


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On a new blushark alpha strap.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Samurai Blue Lagoon today









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sir-Guy said:


> Timing the dogs' nap? I love how clean the dial of that Zenith is. Would love to hear more about your impressions of it. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks. I love it, looks perfect modern vintage. Very accurate movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue Sinn 903 on a light brown horse leather strap. 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Scuba. It gets a bracelet so rarely, I just noticed it still had the protective film across "HAMILTON" on the inside of the clasp. And I'm not even the first owner.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Samurai Blue Lagoon today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have kept that!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

41Mets said:


> I should have kept that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yes you should have. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcstang (Sep 29, 2013)

One week in and hasn't left my wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Fresh off the boat from Japan


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Isofrane


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

New addition to the family.

No answers to why I waited so long to get a BB.....

Have a fine weekend!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jwillee said:


> New addition to the family.
> 
> No answers to why I waited so long to get a BB.....
> 
> ...


Nice Josh, looking sharp


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Spunwell said:


> Nice Josh, looking sharp


Thanks Jason. We may be talking soon after some summer cleaning

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Just received my previously owned Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A. I've wanted a calibre 2100 for a while. My son has had the titanium version for several years. This watch has a sapphire crystal, even though similar 2100 calibre versions have mineral crystals. I am happy to have this Citizen join my 12 other Citizens.








​


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

The new arrival of course

1952 Clebar



w/ box & pprwrk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Couldn't forget #FliegerFriday  let's end Friday and begin the weekend with the Mercer Watch Airfoil on a Toxicroo strap.

Have a great evening 
B


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> The new arrival of course
> 
> 1952 Clebar
> 
> ...


Congrats William,
really really nice piece.
G


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LVc to finish the work week


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anonimo on the lake




































then the thunder storm with hail stones broke out. And it stayed with us all day.


















more tomorrow.
G


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Evening switch into the 111 to say good bye.

Beautiful evening to take the M out for some exercise in northern CA.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Congrats William,
> really really nice piece.
> G


Thanks G 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer2


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

breakfast with the skipper.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K

*_


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Another Exp 2


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

hun23 said:


> explorer2


Bravo!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

PO for the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sinn EZM 3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Great photos Gino. Thanks for sharing.
Looks like an amazing place to holiday.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Anonimo on the lake
> View attachment 12420507
> View attachment 12420513
> View attachment 12420515
> ...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday's watch, Seiko SARB 017


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Happy Sammy day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAREA (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart Triton DLC On Canvas


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


> The new arrival of course
> 
> 1952 Clebar
> 
> ...


Wow, William -- what an absolute classic! Absolutely love it -- congrats!!! :-!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Back home after a few days in Montreal.
Have a great weekend everyone.

SKX009


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Anonimo on the lake...then the thunder storm with hail stones broke out. And it stayed with us all day...more tomorrow.
> G


Really enjoying the travelogue, Gino -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sinn 103 on vacation.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

PAM 655 today...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


> Really enjoying the travelogue, Gino -- thanks for sharing!


Thanks My freind much appriciated.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Great photos Gino. Thanks for sharing.
> Looks like an amazing place to holiday.


Thanks Brian, much appreciated.
G


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

My citizen Scuba Fin.
From a nice overcast 76 Fahrenheit degree day in North Carolina.








Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Squale 1553


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jazzmaster said:


> Wow, William -- what an absolute classic! Absolutely love it -- congrats!!! :-!


Thanks Jim

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sub


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A little grayish blue today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## j2five (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

My heavy lifter, Orient Blue Ray II. It handles pool duty, kid duty, yard duty... you name it, it deals beautifully. Such a good watch!


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Armand Nicolet LS8...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Hamilton Pan Europ on included Hamilton NATO.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I can't stop 

This is so beautiful and well executed.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 12418621


Nice combo... May I ask what type/brand of strap? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

DeepBlue Master 2000 Smurf

















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

aquanaut


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Afternoon switch to this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I can't stop
> 
> This is so beautiful and well executed.


I like it when someone gets really excited about their watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> The new arrival of course
> 
> 1952 Clebar
> 
> ...


Beautiful, William! Just $89.50! Crazy to imagine in our times. Such a great looking watch and so complete with box and papers. Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful, William! Just $89.50! Crazy to imagine in our times. Such a great looking watch and so complete with box and papers. Well done!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon hard to believe that they were $89 back in the day & fetching four or five times that these days. I caught someone slipping on this one, she didn't know what she had, got it for a steal

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Morning







. Ugly start of the day

__

My 1st micro-brand purchase back in 2010.

1st Benarus watch produced, s/s Moray Dart Dial #24 of only 50 produced in this version. 
_


_
Sun's peaking through now. Love the shape of this case._


_
lume: nuclear!_


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> Afternoon switch to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Jon. How do you like the bracelet? I've been contemplating getting 1 for mine


----------



## barryireland (Jun 29, 2017)

SKX009


----------



## barryireland (Jun 29, 2017)

Beautiful watch, great choice with the strap


----------



## barryireland (Jun 29, 2017)

AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Hamilton Pan Europ on included Hamilton NATO.
> 
> View attachment 12422451


Posted that wrong.Comment above was for this watch.Noob


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Afternoon change-up...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

A couple of classics from the early 70's.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Hadda change to the Indiglo. Working under the hood of the old camper.
15 years and still ticking strong. Even the alarm still works.
Scratched and beat... but the kids like wearing it too!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Decided an afternoon change from my Seiko SARB 17 to my Sub.

Enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Seiko Saturday.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

View attachment 12422897


















Now got a 10 hour drive to the Amalfi coast....Home...for me.
cheers 
G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

So this just happened 
Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Out for dinner with a friend. Switched to the JLC Master Compressor Chrono. It's slightly dim in the restaurant and the lume on this one starts to show. I love the blue!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Bay on beefy nato this evening


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> So this just happened
> Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


Absolutely beautiful watch, simple but elegant great choice!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12422893
> View attachment 12422895
> View attachment 12422897
> View attachment 12422899
> ...


Awesome Gino!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

Just picked up a Navy Authorized Use, Luminox today at a local jeweler at 50% off ... hard to pass up.
It's the first luminox I have owned so we shall see how it serves me!















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Idk just like wearing this


----------



## jimbizzle (Jun 7, 2011)

Casio Gwm5610


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carrera997 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

LilDboy777 said:


> Absolutely beautiful watch, simple but elegant great choice!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That is what attracted me to it and the silver dial finish and crispness


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

jimbizzle said:


> Casio Gwm5610


Nice! Did you color in the white lettering on the bezel, did it fade off, or was yours always in black?


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> Black Bay on beefy nato this evening


How do you like the black bays compared to Rolex?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> So this just happened
> Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


Something's getting flipped the day they make this dial variant in a 38mm.

Perfect on your wrist though. Nice pickup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

siranak said:


> Something's getting flipped the day they make this dial variant in a 38mm.
> 
> Perfect on your wrist though. Nice pickup!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  
I think they do have smaller versions now.


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> So this just happened
> Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


That is seriously nice! Is the dial matte?

Love the plug for your money evaporation spot

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jwillee said:


> That is seriously nice! Is the dial matte?
> 
> Love the plug for your money evaporation spot
> 
> ...


Thanks. The dial is somewhere in between, a silver somewhat "powdery" finish and turns to white. The numerals do shine under the light

They rock. Love the folks there. They don't pressure you and are super friendly. I'll go there and hang out 1-2 hours try all sorts of watches, have a drink... they have awesome brands: Rolex and Tudor, IWC, panerai, Patek , JLC, Ulysse Nardin, B&R, Nomos, Tag, Hamilton.... 
last year they sold a 650k Patek


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks
> I think they do have smaller versions now.


I think there's the 36mm, but they've all got shiny dials unlike that awesome matted dial on yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Casual Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. The dial is somewhere in between, a silver somewhat "powdery" finish and turns to white. The numerals do shine under the light
> 
> They rock. Love the folks there. They don't pressure you and are super friendly. I'll go there and hang out 1-2 hours try all sorts of watches, have a drink... they have awesome brands: Rolex and Tudor, IWC, panerai, Patek , JLC, Ulysse Nardin, B&R, Nomos, Tag, Hamilton....
> last year they sold a 650k Patek


Where is this place now?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

LilDboy777 said:


> Where is this place now?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


In Charlotte, the South Park area off Fairview road


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am Sticking with my new Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

txaggie9307 said:


> How do you like the black bays compared to Rolex?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this one as well as the other Tudors I have owned. There really is no comparison to Rolex though when in hand the distinction is clear. Tudor makes a fantastic watch especially for the money.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Just received this the other day.. pretty happy with it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Spunwell said:


> I love this one as well as the other Tudors I have owned. There really is no comparison to Rolex though when in hand the distinction is clear. Tudor makes a fantastic watch especially for the money.


I could not agree with this statement more.

Rolex is Rolex. They all kick ass pretty much regardless of one's personal flavor. It really hard to debate that.

Tudor blows it out the park in regards to fit and finish. With the new in house movements recently, there simply isn't a better value proposition imho.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Black Lobster with 16 beat per second creamy smooth sweep, more than any automatic.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday's watch, UN Marine Diver.

Happy Sunday folks.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Looking good Jon. How do you like the bracelet? I've been contemplating getting 1 for mine


Thanks, William! I really like the bracelet and there's a good amount of micro adjustment to ensure a good fit. It's light and very comfortable. I like the taper too.

I've been considering a decent quality Tropic to add some variety.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Hakkeijima


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orion Vintage Diver


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Awesome Gino!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks Steven, much appriciated. 
Love the JLC by the way.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> So this just happened
> Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


Congrats Brice, another magnificent timepiece.
great taste mate.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Have a great Sunday everyone.
Glycine Combat Sub for the morning.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Congrats Brice.
Super clean and classy.
:-!



Jeep99dad said:


> So this just happened
> Been in love with it and today my favorite AD had their customer appreciation day.. so


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back with the samurai. My house just off the Amalfi coast.






























have a great Sunday. 
G


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

zed073 said:


> Have a great Sunday everyone.
> Glycine Combat Sub for the morning.


That's a really great looking piece! Love the orange on the dial and strap!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## barryireland (Jun 29, 2017)

Perfect for a morning dip in the pool.


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

Citizen Eco-Drive Scuba Fin
Happy Sunday to all from N.C.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Congrats Brice, another magnificent timepiece.
> great taste mate.


Thank you so much  super excited.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vlance said:


>


Huge fan of this one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

zed073 said:


> Congrats Brice.
> Super clean and classy.
> :-!


Thank you been in love with the one since I first saw it  feel like a little kid


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sunday morning beautiful blue skies! Have a good one all!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

Adventure Sunday









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

zed073 said:


> Have a great Sunday everyone.
> Glycine Combat Sub for the morning.


Excellent choice of watch/strap combo. Love the crown insignia on your watch over the new one.|>


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. The dial is somewhere in between, a silver somewhat "powdery" finish and turns to white. The numerals do shine under the light
> 
> They rock. Love the folks there. They don't pressure you and are super friendly. I'll go there and hang out 1-2 hours try all sorts of watches, have a drink... they have awesome brands: Rolex and Tudor, IWC, panerai, Patek , JLC, Ulysse Nardin, B&R, Nomos, Tag, Hamilton....
> last year they sold a 650k Patek


Congrats on the IWC Brice. Great pick up. |>

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Lake view with my 103.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

lightspire said:


>


I think that's an absolutely fantastic piece! (I've been eyeing that one for a while now ;-)).

It's got the El Primero DNA, but in a package that's different and unique. Nicely done! :-!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Chronomat Airborne for me today...


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Panerai PAM 724 for Sunday.








Have a great day!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Came in yesterday. Another very satisfied DavidSW customer.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

wilfreb said:


> Adventure Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful pic (and watch)


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Wow! Looks like Sunday is expensive watch day!
Well since it is August in North pole- that means rain and leaves falling.
So today I need more green- it's Seiko Sunday!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

116300









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

What else but my new IWC MKXVIII on a nylon/cotton blend DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Cheers 


















The MKXVIII team


----------



## truthinthedetails (Oct 23, 2014)

Bell & Ross BR01-96 with Aaron Bespoke Stingray strap.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Been wearing my Hammy on the Haveston strap for a week now. I think it's a great combo.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

DJ 36


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chronograph


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Gorgeous day









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Vintage (1970) Omega De Ville Quartz Ref. 192.0028, Omega 15 jewel cal. 1325 high quality quartz movement. Quick-setting hours. One of the first (and few) high quality quartz movements made, and it still runs great!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Afternoon change-up -- Transocean Chronograph/GMT...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Having beach withdrawal already, but the pool will have to do.


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hopefully about to hear the Cards win their 9th in a row. Go Cardinals!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice to take the dog for a walk this afternoon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hamilton Jazzmaster square dial.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

Dress watch for a Sunday









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nevets750 said:


> That's a really great looking piece! Love the orange on the dial and strap!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks Nevets.

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> Excellent choice of watch/strap combo. Love the crown insignia on your watch over the new one.|>


Cheers Relo

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## eakaplan (May 13, 2017)

Morgenwerk 1-3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sinn EZM3










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

At the beach...

Cheers 
Eric


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

Zissou out on the river today.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Enjoying the Celadon Celestial Silk&#8230; The embroidered silk dial of this masterpiece is entirely hand-stitched based on the Classical Chinese painting "Duo of Swallows"

Have a monumental week ahead friends!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Need an afternoon alarm. And not gonna use my phone. Just because!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am so enamored of my new Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A that I am wearing it for a third day in a row. I think that's a record for me this year. In fact, I liked it so much that I just bought its sibling, the Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H with a gray dial, on the watch sales forum here. I already have twin Citizen Promaster divers (black and blue dials) and Nighthawks (European version and Havana). I couldn't pass it up.








​


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

truthinthedetails said:


> Bell & Ross BR01-96 with Aaron Bespoke Stingray strap.


The Stingray strap works very well with the B & R watch! :-!


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sumo at Costco.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Just fun with Trintec Zulu-03 Altimeter lume.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

And in cockpit.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Panerai Luminor Marina


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Wearing my favorite DJ41 today to chase away the Monday blue.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Tiny diver day:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Trying a new pair shoes on for a little test. I think I like this combo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

My '83 Buckley-dialed DJ (aka "The C..t"). Usually it's a weekend watch, but tomorrow is a public holiday here in India so I'm in semi-weekend mood.


----------



## ImranD (May 23, 2017)

Orient Bambino!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

omeglycine said:


> Came in yesterday. Another very satisfied DavidSW customer.


congrats, that is pure class. Probably the most versatile watch ever made.
you can wear it in any setting or location and always look really good.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

41Mets said:


> Gorgeous day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pure class mate 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> What else but my new IWC MKXVIII on a nylon/cotton blend DrunkArtStraps canvas
> Cheers
> 
> 
> ...


Prfect watches perfect straps......pure class without even trying.
enjoy. 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


> Afternoon change-up -- Transocean Chronograph/GMT...


Jim I do belive you have one of the best collection I have ever seen. And I think we have the same taste in watches. 
Everytime you pull out a piece it is one of my favourite.
G


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

same old


----------



## king larry (Aug 31, 2016)

ImranD said:


> Orient Bambino!
> 
> View attachment 12425995


This looks good on you, nice shot


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Heuer Autavia Viceroy. Picture taken against the latest issue of Watch Time.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monday's blues with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 
Have a great Monday. B


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Jim I do belive you have one of the best collection I have ever seen. And I think we have the same taste in watches.
> Everytime you pull out a piece it is one of my favourite.
> G


Thanks so much, Gino! As to having similar tastes -- well, great minds and all of that...:-d


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Monday's blues with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas strap
> Have a great Monday. B


Just a beautiful, classic look, Brice! :-!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

MOV said:


>


I have a real soft spot for these particular watches. Love this one on the bracelet!

One of the subtle things about this watch is how delicate the seconds hand is.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Starting off the week with the Transocean Chronograph/GMT...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Great photo. Nice detail.



Jazzmaster said:


> Starting off the week with the Transocean Chronograph/GMT...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Early Flight this morning...


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

WOW!
:-!



Nate0624 said:


> Heuer Autavia Viceroy. Picture taken against the latest issue of Watch Time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

His or hers?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

YMII today!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Turtle time again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard On Leather


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

zed073 said:


> Great photo. Nice detail.


Beautiful watch that!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

BVLDARI said:


> View attachment 12426577


 man! For the money, Citizen makes some nice watches

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Showin off the Hamilton.


----------



## rcwadleigh (May 17, 2012)

Cressi branded diver on mesh for a little dock time at the lake. 









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## rcwadleigh (May 17, 2012)

LilDboy777 said:


> man! For the money, Citizen makes some nice watches
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Agreed. Almost half my watches are Citizen...mostly from the 90s. Lov'm!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

Baume and Mercier Capeland.










Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Jazzmaster said:


> I have a real soft spot for these particular watches. Love this one on the bracelet!
> 
> One of the subtle things about this watch is how delicate the seconds hand is.


Thanks, Jazz, me too.

This is one of a few watches I own I just don't see ever changing out the bracelet. It is easily my favorite bracelet of all the watches I or have owned.

You know the watch well as your are correct about the second hand. I hope the leadership of the brand can better position them in the ever crowded marketplace. They have a 170 years of history and counting.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## number 15 (Jun 15, 2015)

My IWC tuning fork


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Black Bay to start the week.

Already pretty hectic. Hope it smooths out!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nacho Mijares (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

A frequent flyer.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Getting ready to leave later and take Jade back to ECU, she moves back in tomorrow  I'll wear the  Seaforth diver 

Really like this dial


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

The old 6309 on Jack Foster "Join or Die" minimal strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller to start the week


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Laco Leipzig will probably be on my wrist for the week.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Okay, it was on before I took it off.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

tommyboy31 said:


> Laco Leipzig will probably be on my wrist for the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it feel with a straight lugs? Does it stay on your wrist or does it move around?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

41Mets said:


> How does it feel with a straight lugs? Does it stay on your wrist or does it move around?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I like my watches fairly tight, so it doesn't move around much. If I have it a hole looser it moves around quite a bit. The top of my wrists are sort of flat, which I haven't figured out yet if that helps or hurts in this regard.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

tommyboy31 said:


> I like my watches fairly tight, so it doesn't move around much. If I have it a hole looser it moves around quite a bit. The top of my wrists are sort of flat, which I haven't figured out yet if that helps or hurts in this regard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think it helps and that's what makes me wonder for me. I really like their erbstück models

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

41Mets said:


> I think it helps and that's what makes me wonder for me. I really like their erbstück models
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Those are gorgeous. Seen the new erbstück bronze ones? If they get released in 42mm or smaller I'll have to start saving up!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

tommyboy31 said:


> Those are gorgeous. Seen the new erbstück bronze ones? If they get released in 42mm or smaller I'll have to start saving up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I did. Unfortunately, for me, a new purchase isn't on the cards. Only will come my way if someone is interested in my damasko for it.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

41Mets said:


> I did. Unfortunately, for me, a new purchase isn't on the cards. Only will come my way if someone is interested in my damasko for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


That's a pretty watch you're selling. Oh if only I had unlimited funds...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

tommyboy31 said:


> That's a pretty watch you're selling. Oh if only I had unlimited funds...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I love it. I really want to sell just to have two main watches but I'm open to a trade, preferably down.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

41Mets said:


> I love it. I really want to sell just to have two main watches but I'm open to a trade, preferably down.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


If you're looking to trade wayyyyyy down I'll give you my citizen nighthawk for it, can't afford cash in addition unfortunately. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

tommyboy31 said:


> If you're looking to trade wayyyyyy down I'll give you my citizen nighthawk for it, can't afford cash in addition unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Haha 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Coleslaw said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a hot combo and I like the beads


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

41Mets said:


> Okay, it was on before I took it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's so sexy


----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

Waiting my way through a power outage with the PADI.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

My first Glycine: Impressive build quality and styling, A++

Having been on WUS for around 5 years...............didn't think a watch could still surprise me!!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I decided that after wearing the same watch for three days I needed to move onto another of my favorite Citizens. My newly acquired Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E, the European version with the nicely sculpted case back, is my choice.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

castlk said:


>


 Wow! The green bezel and accents look good on that watch!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Grinny456 said:


> Early Flight this morning...
> 
> View attachment 12426467


This is a fantastic looking watch! I have a colleague who has this watch and I'm constantly staring at it. Very good choice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore this today. Switched to a brown croc pattern. I like the combo a lot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

umarrajs said:


> My first Glycine: Impressive build quality and styling, A++
> 
> Having been on WUS for around 5 years...............didn't think a watch could still surprise me!!
> 
> ...


I recently acquired a Combat Sub and love it! Maybe Airman is next.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImranD (May 23, 2017)

umarrajs said:


> My first Glycine: Impressive build quality and styling, A++
> 
> Having been on WUS for around 5 years...............didn't think a watch could still surprise me!!
> 
> ...


Totally agree, didn't think a watch could surprise me either. I only found out about Glycine on this forum and I first got the Airman 18 and SST 12 blue. After that, I've gone on to get the DC-4, goldeneye and SST 12 pumpkin! Course all of these are the previous generation Glycines except for the DC-4 I believe.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Early morning:









Now:


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

same old


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

As I'm biking Today, went for a digital!
Actually every time I wear Apple Watch I'm quite impresed with ergonomics and overall feel of materials.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Day Date Auto


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Myman said:


> View attachment 12427655


absolutley love that Precista on the Gasgasbones. Perfect combo.
G


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Waltham Valjoux 7736 Chronograph


----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)

View attachment DSC02082.jpg


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)

LilDboy777 said:


> man! For the money, Citizen makes some nice watches
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


For sure. I really like this one too!!!!


----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)

Today.


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

BVLDARI said:


> Today.
> View attachment 12429179


Nice watch, that is sooo, funny im thinking of getting one of these in the near future! 
Like this one









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

BVLDARI said:


> Today.
> View attachment 12429179


How do you like yours? Pros? Any cons? Etc... what kind of movement does it have also?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)

LilDboy777 said:


> How do you like yours? Pros? Any cons? Etc... what kind of movement does it have also?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I love this watch but it's kind of unique in a "fashion" world. It's actually made out of Tungsten Carbide. It is 12 years old and still looks brand new. I think the only thing you can scratch this with is a diamond... and not many of those around trying to scratch my watches. It's also heavy. I like heavy watches and this one is small so if it wasn't made out of Tungsten Carbide it would probably be too light for me give it's small size.

I had a minor issue with the clasp coming apart with very little pressure when I first bought it. I sent it in to Movado and they fixed. It's been fine since then. I've never serviced it - only had the battery changed - and it works great. Overall I highly recommend it. And for whatever it's worth, the "museum" look is still relevant and looks great, IMHO.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Valjoux 7750 powered Zodiac


----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)

LilDboy777 said:


> Nice watch, that is sooo, funny im thinking of getting one of these in the near future!
> Like this one
> 
> 
> ...


I think the classic "museum" Movado look is super nice.


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

Today I get to pick up my Polar Exp II from service and crystal repair! Then I get to sell some stuff that won't even cover the cost of the repairs, but will make me feel a little less crazy. I think I'll post a "state of the collection" post to get some opinions, later.

In the meantime... I've never used either of the original straps that the ranger came with. I really like this bund. I had an extra hole put in it to make it barely usable, but the buckle is still all the way to the side. Otherwise, I really like it. I think I'll get someone to make something custom that is similar.









View attachment 12429263


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_#Speedy Tuesday

_


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

BVLDARI said:


> I love this watch but it's kind of unique in a "fashion" world. It's actually made out of Tungsten Carbide. It is 12 years old and still looks brand new. I think the only thing you can scratch this with is a diamond... and not many of those around trying to scratch my watches. It's also heavy. I like heavy watches and this one is small so if it wasn't made out of Tungsten Carbide it would probably be too light for me give it's small size.
> 
> I had a minor issue with the clasp coming apart with very little pressure when I first bought it. I sent it in to Movado and they fixed. It's been fine since then. I've never serviced it - only had the battery changed - and it works great. Overall I highly recommend it. And for whatever it's worth, the "museum" look is still relevant and looks great, IMHO.


Thanks for the info!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

wearing the old casio pro-trek today. 
Pics are of time, barometer, compass, and altimeter.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Evening switch to the Nomos Orion Weiß Datum. On my way to the Wiesbaden Weinfest for a few glasses of Riesling. ??










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I feel Dynamic! LOL


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Blue on Blue









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday members.

Raymond Weil Frank Sinatra for now.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Back from a lovely vacation that is now a distant aching memory after less than an hour at work. Digging deep today into the rotation. Impulse buy ($17) from a while ago, now I have a couple HMTs.


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

_SuperOcean 42...

_


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Watch is mine..... the other one is only my props.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

dweller


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vujen (Oct 8, 2015)

Last days for this beauty on my wrist... Gotta enjoy it!


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Just got this in. Definitely not a dress watch but a lovely casual watch.


----------



## firefighterrjl (May 19, 2017)

Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

It's going to be a sunny day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Off to a dinner meeting with my Martin Braun EOS.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II today


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kontiki four hands today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@siranak, that JLC is clean! Looks great on your wrist. I'm really digging the dial and how legible it is. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Mid-day change ...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Goode Company barbecue, Shiner, and smoked duck collard greens. Mmmm!


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a hot combo and I like the beads


Thanks! I wasn't sure I could the beads off, but went for it anyway!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Man in black.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good evening folks. Night's watch, Mido Ocean Star V.


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

aktodd said:


> Man in black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, now you have to do a Man In Black 2!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks awesome, @Relo60. Might I ask your wrist size?


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Kontiki four hands today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am moving on to another of my Citizen watches today. I could have worn yesterday's twin Nighthawk but I needed a watch on a bracelet because I am working outside today and don't want to sweat on a leather strap. So I decided to wear my Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E. It is regulated by the atomic clock in Fort Collins, Colorado, so it is always spot-on accurate. And the bracelet is very easy to operate and comfortable.








​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sir-Guy said:


> @siranak, that JLC is clean! Looks great on your wrist. I'm really digging the dial and how legible it is. Thanks for sharing!


Cheers! It's simplicity makes it a great pair for my other favourite, the much busier zenith. Everything else is staying in the box at the moment.

Strictly not what I'm wearing right now....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Starting the day with the Laco Mannheim.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, Sir.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice for my time in the garden this morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fortis Classic Cosmonauts today 
B


----------



## garrinfraze (Jul 29, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Off to a dinner meeting with my Martin Braun EOS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Piloting Today Alpina on Nomos shell cordovan strap!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's a three-peat for me.


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

Want to try to sell about half of my watches. This is going to be difficult. I want to wear every one of them for a day to help decide...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Shark Mod


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1968 Seiko Lord Marvel


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Fortis Classic Cosmonauts today
> B


Nice Brice!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Black Bay Blue, running great again after getting it demagnetized (-0.7 seconds per day)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

hongkongtaipan said:


> I am moving on to another of my Citizen watches today. I could have worn yesterday's twin Nighthawk but I needed a watch on a bracelet because I am working outside today and don't want to sweat on a leather strap. So I decided to wear my Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E. It is regulated by the atomic clock in Fort Collins, Colorado, so it is always spot-on accurate. And the bracelet is very easy to operate and comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 12430725
> 
> ​


 beautiful watch! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy,positive thoughts folks. NTH Vintage Nacken Blue for now.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Macro courtesy of $8.00 doohickey/gadget._


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today Samurai at sea.
























lunch at my house with my daughters, fiancé ,boyfriend and a couple of nephews and their families.













G


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Stratton Syncro. This was a Kickstarter project I backed a number of months ago. It came packaged in a nice leather case with four total straps (2 natos, one steel mesh and one perforated leather). I was able to pick the natos and the leather. The steel mesh came standard with this style. 
I'm extremely pleased with the watch and will post more pics over the weekend.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Magrette Dual Time on Halios strap. Two of my fav micro in one combo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

ten13th said:


> Magrette Dual Time on Halios strap. Two of my fav micro in one combo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magrette makes some really stunning watches. Halios clearly doesn't have many fans around here, but they're okay too. Nice combo!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Stratton Syncro. This was a Kickstarter project I backed a number of months ago. It came packaged in a nice leather case with four total straps (2 natos, one steel mesh and one perforated leather). I was able to pick the natos and the leather. The steel mesh came standard with this style.
> I'm extremely pleased with the watch and will post more pics over the weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Steven, that looks awsome. 
Reminds me of the Tudor Monte Carlo, but nicer with that racing bezel.
G


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Vioviv said:


> Magrette makes some really stunning watches. Halios clearly doesn't have many fans around here, but they're okay too. Nice combo!


Both Magrette and Halios are great micro brands, with strong followings. Not sure which rock you have been under, Halios has lots of supporter in WUS, go check out the Dive forum.  Their latest release, Seaforth, sold out in minutes says a lot. Most 2nd hand Halios watches are sold near MSRP is another good indication of the fanfare around the brand. Not counting the recent Hodinkee madness on Seaforth, which has driven up resale of as high as 2x of MSRP of Seaforth.


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith ChronoMaster T Open...


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

ten13th said:


> Both Magrette and Halios are great micro brands, with strong followings. Not sure which rock you have been under, Halios has lots of supporter in WUS, go check out the Dive forum.  Their latest release, Seaforth, sold out in minutes says a lot. Most 2nd hand Halios watches are sold near MSRP is another good indication of the fanfare around the brand. Not counting the recent Hodinkee madness on Seaforth, which has driven up resale of as high as 2x of MSRP of Seaforth.


 Clearly I made an unsuccessful attempt at dry humor. I love the Seaforth, Halios is clearly a rocking micro, and seeing all of them on WRUW is delightful.


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Tudor again. On a Horween shell strap.

Hump Day travel!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Macro courtesy of $8.00 doohickey/gadget._


Very funny! GS is nice also!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco today. Have a great day everyone!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

In NYC doing a f2f for a potential trade (not for this).










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## scottconn170 (Feb 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> New on my wrist today, loving it, but will it steal my heart from my SKX007s? :-s


Which model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Trade made and here it is! Laco Leipzig Erbstück










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

A little sparkle to my classroom before kids come back tomorrow...

I can't help but start at it for half-a-minute when i check the time...


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

EXCELLLENT CHOICE...........Erbstuck.
Congrats1



41Mets said:


> Trade made and here it is! Laco Leipzig Erbstück
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

My 2nd Glycine.............purchased the Airman Phantom a few days back............impressive build quality for the price, PVD, 11mm thickness, 80gm weight on strap.
ETA 2893, 3 time zones.

2nd Airman landed today:


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Vioviv said:


> Clearly I made an unsuccessful attempt at dry humor. I love the Seaforth, Halios is clearly a rocking micro, and seeing all of them on WRUW is delightful.


UGH!!! Sorry, if I in any way offended you with my original response. 😅


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

41Mets said:


> Trade made and here it is! Laco Leipzig Erbstück
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That didn't take long for you to find one. Congrats on the trade, it looks awesome.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

tommyboy31 said:


> That didn't take long for you to find one. Congrats on the trade, it looks awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks! Very unique watch.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

umarrajs said:


> EXCELLLENT CHOICE...........Erbstuck.
> Congrats1


Thanks! It's nice addition to a small collection and I have to admit liking a watch that I'm not worried about banging.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

52four today 50% done with the work week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A loaner Halios Delfin on charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Just got this in the mail.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Easy to read and affordable


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

3rd change of the day, TH F1


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer


----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> Wore this today. Switched to a brown croc pattern. I like the combo a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Is this the homage to the original Hamilton panda..? I like the look a lot, just not crazy about only a 30 min chrono. How do you like it? Thx

Killerstraps


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Killerstraps said:


> Very nice. Is this the homage to the original Hamilton panda..? I like the look a lot, just not crazy about only a 30 min chrono. How do you like it? Thx
> 
> Killerstraps


Thanks! This is the new Intramatic LE. Id have to say that it has exceeded my expectations. I'm very happy with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

Wearing two at the moment because why not!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofeve (Oct 16, 2016)

Casual with reverso..heeehaa









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

In front of Hogwarts...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

Sigh... flying my desk today.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

My TC2 experiencing a bit of Italian nightlife.












its still early


















getting there












at midnight they open the water to run through the town






and its PARTY TIME






music on Loud


















again I apologise for the amount of pics. 
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

0005/1000


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

I decided to go vintage today.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

jovani said:


> 0005/1000


Very very nice  Congrats and enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> My TC2 experiencing a bit of Italian nightlife.
> View attachment 12433853
> View attachment 12433855
> its still early
> ...


Looks great Gino. Totally different than the uk, keep on enjoying 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Giving the big padi a couple of days of charging, the downside of Kinetic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Nomos for Today!


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

gw5610 for the rest of the week!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Test-driving an early prototype of the Origin Watch Co vintage field watch 2nd Edition. Various changes will be made like new hands (obviously ) to better match the numerals, C3 lume, more AR, subdial more recessed, top surfaces will be brushed, improved crown for better grip important for a manual watch ...
Love field watches and hand wound mvt too. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning folks. Omega SmP blue for today.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Juggernaut II


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

______________________

Disclosure: 
1. My posts are not shilling other people's stuff. 
2. I own everything in my photos and paid for it with my own money. 
3. My opinions are not influenced by any form of compensation.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Harding Jetstream HJ0602








​


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Going with the Monster on new Clockwork Synergy RAF.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

Sinn 757.

Killerstraps


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Two of my faves...what a real bagel looks like









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

62MAS in the office. Like the sunburst grey dial.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

time.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

The worst Watch ever..none! Got halfway to work before I realized. It has made for a long day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Wearing my Glycine Combat 6 again today. If it looks like it's about to rain or if I'm not sure what will match, this is what I've been wearing lately.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn U2 SDR.... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

ten13th said:


> UGH!!! Sorry, if I in any sense offended you with my original response. 


Heck, I'm sorry I offended you with a poorly executed joke.


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Vintage (1970) Omega De Ville Quartz Ref. 192.0028, Omega 15 jewel cal. 1325 high quality quartz movement. Quick-setting hours. This was one of the first (and few) high quality quartz movements of that era. It's a testament to Omega that it is still running well after 47 years.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning!


----------



## Jukka (Nov 9, 2013)

Blancpain with charcoal grey nato from Toxicnatos.


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

OK, hand held shot but try to guess what this is..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Hot off the UPS truck.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

hdmelrose said:


> The worst Watch ever..none! Got halfway to work before I realized. It has made for a long day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta ask, where'd you get that strap? Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Intramatic LE on brown leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Happy Friday Eve...


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas 47040 today


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

Celebrating Thursday with my much loved Seiko World Time 6117-6400 circa the early 70s...


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

2nd day, new strap.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Seiko again
















































Cheers
G


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

TradeKraft said:


>


Beauty!



aktodd said:


> 2nd day, new strap.


Superb shot and watch. And the strap that's on this, Alpha Admiral?


----------



## AzDesertKicks (Jun 14, 2017)

That green


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

ThomG said:


> View attachment 12434795


Stunning!



















Khaki on Sand NATO


----------



## AzDesertKicks (Jun 14, 2017)

soaking.fused said:


> This looks hot. Bet this may look great on Green NATO with bronze hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... Your watch is an absolute stunner! Definitely think that would look amazing! b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TradeKraft said:


> IG: Tradekraft


I owned this one. It has a beautiful dial


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I owned this one. It has a beautiful dial


Yes it does... it's hard to take your eyes off it.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Seiko again
> View attachment 12435691
> View attachment 12435693
> View attachment 12435695
> ...


Beautiful pics!!!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I got a very gently used Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H in the mail yesterday courtesy of a WUS member. You may recell me being enamored of this watch's twin, the Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A, which I also got from a WUS seller. Now. I think the new gray watch is my favorite of the two, though it is a hard choice. Here are some pics of the two watches.






















​


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

It's a Blushark Alphashark.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


> Beauty!
> 
> Superb shot and watch. And the strap that's on this, Alpha Admiral?


Thanks! Blushark Alphashark

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wearing this rare beauty :


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My MWW 62Mas homage landed and it's a winner


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Quittin time! Have a great evening!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 12436027


I like this one! Very handsome piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Today's watch...looks beautiful in the night light









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Switched to this tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

This beauty


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Monta Ocean King on a Blushark NATO









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

This one on a wet and thundery Friday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Sunburst dial on Ostrich strap.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Manchester Watch Works 62Mas homage project watch  Love it. 
TGIF


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Newest acquisition and planning to wear it all weekend.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Choice for the first part of the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Timefactors.






Just arrived. What a beauty!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Andrew T said:


> This one on a wet and thundery Friday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! May I ask the brand name of your bracelet?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice! May I ask the brand name of your bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Thank you .
It's a 22mm Strapcode Super Engineer ll.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Andrew T said:


> Thank you .
> It's a 22mm Strapcode Super Engineer ll.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great thanks

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith Port Royal - Zenith cal. 2562 manual-wind movement...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen Trimix HAGWE Guys!!!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

P-51 in her glory










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice, clean take on the theme


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

...









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

WatchHoliday said:


> This beauty


My favorite contemporary Rolex of them all ... "pure class" to quote Urban Gentry, clean, elegant, just beautiful.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

'70s Lip Galaxie


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

And this morning I'm wearing the opposite of clean, classy, or elegant ...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

ThomG said:


> Zenith Port Royal - Zenith cal. 2562 manual-wind movement...
> 
> View attachment 12437383


My kind of watch. Such a beautiful, clean and classy look. Am salivating.


----------



## BVLDARI (Jul 24, 2014)

hun23 said:


> dweller


Love it! Out of curiosity, how big is your wrist?


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

It's Friday! Base time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Squale 20atmos Heritage Root Beer for me for now.

Happy Friday.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Colombia said:


> Beautiful pics!!!


Thank you Colombia much appriciated.
G


----------



## DiscoZ (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco for Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Deep Blue Juggernaut IV


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pelagos


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Breakin' in the new alligator strap on the cream Bambino.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## dimaxxxl (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Waiting in traffic.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Speedy Pro in perlon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

Tissot le Locle powermatic 80









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Back with the Ball Hydro Spacemaster again  the 41.5mm is perfect!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Royal Oak Offshore to finish the work week, ready for the long weekend


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PilotFriday with the Alpina PVD Startimer Chrono on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas I really like this one.

Have a great weekend. B

Thanks


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

Wearing my Heuer Daytona today.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

At the pool today with my little niece and my TC2












then in the evening dinner in the mountains with my family and my Anonimo


















have a great Friday all,
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Just back from service.


----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical - on Haveston Strap.










Killerstraps


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## fa2din (Jul 27, 2017)

Back with Olympos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BVLDARI said:


> Love it! Out of curiosity, how big is your wrist?


7-7.25


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Love those straps.



Killerstraps said:


> Hamilton Khaki Mechanical - on Haveston Strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

watching the kids fossil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Continuing with the theme of twins, today I am wearing my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W, which is a variant of my other Nighthawk, the Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E. I like both watches. The one I'm wearing today is nicknamed the Havana because of its brown, cigar tobacco colored face. It is my only watch that color. I like it because it is different. It, like my European Promaster Nighthawk, has the deeply modeled case back instead of the USA etched model. I changed out the strap to the one that came on my Citizen Titanium perpetual calendar watch. Very nice watches, indeed.






















​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

This again. Trying out different straps.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Copper dial today










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

jonathanp77 said:


> Copper dial today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Love that dial.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

aktodd said:


> This again. Trying out different straps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just posted about this watch. Same size as the Big Crown Propilot GMT..? How do ya like it?

Killerstraps


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Killerstraps said:


> Just posted about this watch. Same size as the Big Crown Propilot GMT..? How do ya like it?
> 
> Killerstraps


Yes, it's 45mm. I love it. The more I wear it, the more I like it. My other watches are going to be lonely for awhile. The GMT is a beautiful watch, btw.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jaystarrrr (May 26, 2016)

SARB017









Sent from my LON-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofeve (Oct 16, 2016)

Weekend again. Hopefully it won't be a weekend watch..









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Will gerald (Nov 24, 2016)

mecaquartz


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

RGM Model 22 Deck Watch to start the weekend...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

New stingray strap for my SKX009.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Citizen At2215-07e For Saturday!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This beauty on a beautiful day









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Jazzmaster said:


> RGM Model 22 Deck Watch to start the weekend...


All I can say is wow! I've handled one of these before, and they are HUGE and HEAVY! The 22 is a legendary timepiece, and needless to say very accurate! I've also seen them in boxes with gimbals attached. These were kept in various locations around the ship, and designed as a backup and check against the accuracy of the main ships chronometer in the lower center of the ship. The U.S. government during WWII tried to get several watch companies to mass-produce a high quality ships chronometer, and those contacted said it would not be possible to mass-produce some of the watch components required by a ships chronometer. It was Hamilton Watch Co. who figured out how to manufacture these components, at the request of the U.S. Government. These watches were an important navigational instrument for both merchant vessels and warships during WWII. Enjoy your piece of history, thoughtfully adapted by RGM!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> New stingray strap for my SKX009.


Absolutely awsome Brian, really nice strap which compliments the watch perfect.
G


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


> RGM Model 22 Deck Watch to start the weekend...


another fantastic piece Jim. It's so nice that I have been staring at that picture for about 10 min.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


been putting mine to the test, have been swimming, diving, volleyball. And so far it has been flawless.













Enjoy.
G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Absolutely awsome Brian, really nice strap which compliments the watch perfect.
> G


Thanks Gino.
Enjoy your day.

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith Elite Reserve De Marche, from around 2003. It contains the Zenith Elite 685 movement.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Another day at the beach with the samurai.



















G


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sinn EZM3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

ThomG said:


> Zenith Elite Reserve De Marche, from around 2003. It contains the Zenith Elite 685 movement.
> 
> View attachment 12439851


 I'm not a big Zenith fan. This might be my favorite I've seen. I'd buy that watch, for sure.


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Another day at the beach with the samurai.
> View attachment 12439853
> View attachment 12439855
> View attachment 12439859
> ...


 That does it. I'm going to the beach next week.


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

I'm still wearing a different watch every day, trying to figure which are keepers. This is another one I have a hard time arguing against.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

cheap just for the trip ;-)


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

On a bright and sunny day you can see the grey brown sunburst.


----------



## 500lbman (Oct 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Watching the Gunners with the 009.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

rrpostal said:


> I'm not a big Zenith fan. This might be my favorite I've seen. I'd buy that watch, for sure.


Thanks for your comments about the watch! As a Zenith collector, I was very pleased to find this fairly rare watch. The dial is well balanced, and the attention to detail is first rate. Also the in-house Zenith Elite series movements are reliable, very precise timekeepers.


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Ponto S Diver Saturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

ThomG said:


> All I can say is wow! I've handled one of these before, and they are HUGE and HEAVY! The 22 is a legendary timepiece, and needless to say very accurate! I've also seen them in boxes with gimbals attached. These were kept in various locations around the ship, and designed as a backup and check against the accuracy of the main ships chronometer in the lower center of the ship. The U.S. government during WWII tried to get several watch companies to mass-produce a high quality ships chronometer, and those contacted said it would not be possible to mass-produce some of the watch components required by a ships chronometer. It was Hamilton Watch Co. who figured out how to manufacture these components, at the request of the U.S. Government. These watches were an important navigational instrument for both merchant vessels and warships during WWII. Enjoy your piece of history, thoughtfully adapted by RGM!


Glad to see a fellow admirer of the Hamilton Model 22! Here's a photo borrowed from the internet of an original Model 22 Deck Watch (which is, indeed, huge and heavy!):



I think RGM really did a fantastic job in re-imagining the Hamilton Model 22 Deck Watch for the wrist. :-!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> another fantastic piece Jim. It's so nice that I have been staring at that picture for about 10 min.
> G


Thanks, Gino -- glad you like this one! ;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Origin Watch Co field watch prototype on one of Art's canvas 
Can't wait to see the production model with all the changes made. It's perfect on canvas 
I want a field watch


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

Wearing my Rolex 1024 Golden Egg.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Midday switch. Actually it's the third watch that I've worn today. I stuck on my G Shock when I went kayaking.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm so glad I got this one. It's really a great watch! I love everything about it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

New to me today.


----------



## SolisR (Jul 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

vandit said:


>


Nice what are you mixing?


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Squale 1521 on a Bulang and Sons strap.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

It's been in the watch box for a few weeks awaiting it's turn in rotation so this weekend it's all about the Ahoi Atlantik


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Zodiac Automatic Chrono


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub today while importing my cd library,  down 200 to go.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

Sweet - a _'Heuer Daytona'_ chronograph! You don't see that reference too often.



vesterm said:


> Wearing my Heuer Daytona today.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Green sub today while importing my cd library,  down 200 to go.


Almost as draining as being on the computer and phone all day talking to Apple to sort out their software nightmares.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

Aqualand Duplex









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I wore my Raven Trekker on an old Drewstrap canvas


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

AMW-330-4


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Wearing my beater turtle while doing a Saturday BBQ.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Old Sub.


----------



## Marka1980 (May 26, 2017)

Wearing this mint working Casio MMA 200W which I picked up today for the grand sum of $10.


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

SolisR said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


absolutley love it, this could be my 4th Oris.
cheers
G


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is actually yesterday's watch. I paired the orange perforated strap that came with my new Stratton Syncro with my Tactico TC2 for a day out at the Woodward Dream Cruise with my wife.

The Woodward Dream Cruise in Metro Detroit is the world's largest one-day automotive event, drawing about.1.5 million people and 40,000 classic cars each year from around the globe. Spectators can see muscle cars, street rods, custom, collector and special interest vehicles dating across several decades over nearly 12 miles of Woodward Avenue. I've included a few pictures of the event. My wife was taking pictures while we were driving, so hopefully they are all clear! Hope you guys don't mind that I included these. It's such a great event that I wanted to share.

First the Tactico









..and cruise photos

































































Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

SMP 300m today:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

The Tactico looks awesome.
Big thanks to you and your wife for the cruise pics.
Looks like the weather cooperated as well. 
|>



Nevets750 said:


> This is actually yesterday's watch. I paired the orange perforated strap that came with my new Stratton Syncro with my Tactico TC2 for a day out at the Woodward Dream Cruise with my wife.
> 
> The Woodward Dream Cruise in Metro Detroit is the world's largest one-day automotive event, drawing about.1.5 million people and 40,000 classic cars each year from around the globe. Spectators can see muscle cars, street rods, custom, collector and special interest vehicles dating across several decades over nearly 12 miles of Woodward Avenue. I've included a few pictures of the event. My wife was taking pictures while we were driving, so hopefully they are all clear! Hope you guys don't mind that I included these. It's such a great event that I wanted to share.
> 
> ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Watch Industries


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Tissot PRS516 on Hirsch Rally 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

zed073 said:


> The Tactico looks awesome.
> Big thanks to you and your wife for the cruise pics.
> Looks like the weather cooperated as well.
> |>


Thx. The weather was amazing all day! One of the best in 20+ years of the cruise!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice to start the day.

Enjoy your Sunday!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Starting off today with the Navitimer "Blue Edition"...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning members. Nomos Timeless Club II for the day.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jazzbach said:


> Old Sub.


Old and absolutely gorgeous


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Old and absolutely gorgeous


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Afternoon change-up to the Transocean Chronograph/Panamerican Bronze dial...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Ohhh I LOVE this page!
Two Breitlings, a Rolex, Nomos.... Nice Sunday watches!
And my newest $32 eBay acquisition:

The famous Seiko SNK805. (I am testing it out before putting it away till my son is 7 or 8)


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Shiny!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Armand Nicolet LS8 - Limited Edition of 200 pieces (156/200) - This hand made and decorated skeleton watch was assembled from new parts belonging to a Unitas 600 movement from 1957 (AN cal. 0711S). The movement was updated with Incabloc shock protection, and more refined time adjustment capabilities. Front and back saphire crystals,The watch is adjusted to 5 positions. The case is SS, with a rose gold bezel.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gmt


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

i.razvan said:


>



I am a big fan of this watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MWW 62Mas homage on a DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> I am a big fan of this watch.


Thank you sir! Needles to say, it's starting to be my favorite piece from the collection


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)




----------



## KickToc (Sep 5, 2013)

Wrong date Sunday


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

KickToc said:


> Wrong date Sunday


Killing it Doc


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Freddie C on perlon for my Sunday morning.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Old Sub.


Wow!! Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

It's only noon and I've already worn three different watches today! Started with the Oris (pic not from today), then realized I needed a chronograph the time the pancakes for the kids so I switched to the Strela. Now I am at a kids play zone with black lights... makes the Panerai look interesting! Have an incredible Sunday, everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Took the 000 out for an ATV ride and hike with the fam


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> It's only noon and I've already worn three different watches today! Started with the Oris (pic not from today), then realized I needed a chronograph the time the pancakes for the kids so I switched to the Strela. Now I am at a kids play zone with black lights... makes the Panerai look interesting! Have an incredible Sunday, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Choice is a good thing.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vfrock (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Late entry today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Imperial Peacock by Maison Celadon for this restful Sunday...

Have a wonderful start to the week friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> This is actually yesterday's watch. I paired the orange perforated strap that came with my new Stratton Syncro with my Tactico TC2 for a day out at the Woodward Dream Cruise with my wife.
> 
> The Woodward Dream Cruise in Metro Detroit is the world's largest one-day automotive event, drawing about.1.5 million people and 40,000 classic cars each year from around the globe. Spectators can see muscle cars, street rods, custom, collector and special interest vehicles dating across several decades over nearly 12 miles of Woodward Avenue. I've included a few pictures of the event. My wife was taking pictures while we were driving, so hopefully they are all clear! Hope you guys don't mind that I included these. It's such a great event that I wanted to share.
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing Steven, absolutley enjoyed the pictures
so cool to see al those cars, and you know how much I love the TC2
G


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Enjoying a hot Texas day with my 731 and Hefe!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Here is the Straton Syncro with one of the two natos that came with it. The orange perforated leather that also came with it is now on my TC2! It actually looks better on the TC2 than on this one!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

At my nephews wedding today with my family,




























































wearing Breitling
cheers G.


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Hiking with the BN0151


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Wow!! Stunning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your compliment  
( By the way, I really like your 1675. )


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Caravelle 666 diver


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the PVD Nodus Trieste on Tropic rubber this evening


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm going back to my recently acquired Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H today. I really am enjoying this watch and its "twin," my Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A. The only difference is in the dial color. One is silver, the other gray.















​


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> thanks for sharing Steven, absolutley enjoyed the pictures
> so cool to see al those cars, and you know how much I love the TC2
> G


Thx Gino. The event is only once a year so I always make it. Cheers!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> At my nephews wedding today with my family,
> View attachment 12443063
> View attachment 12443067
> View attachment 12443069
> ...


Congratulations to your nephew Gino! Looks like a great celebration!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I haven't been able to take this one off yet.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the Black Bay


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Thank you for your compliment
> ( By the way, I really like your 1675. )


And thank you for the return compliment. You've got an impressive collection. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sunset at AZ on the Rocks


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Fantastic celebration Gino. Congrats to the lucky couple.
Perfect watch for the occasion.



Watchcollector21 said:


> At my nephews wedding today with my family,
> View attachment 12443063
> View attachment 12443067
> View attachment 12443069
> ...


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

Feeling 1978 tonight. Or maybe 5513.


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> This is actually yesterday's watch. I paired the orange perforated strap that came with my new Stratton Syncro with my Tactico TC2 for a day out at the Woodward Dream Cruise with my wife.
> 
> The Woodward Dream Cruise in Metro Detroit is the world's largest one-day automotive event, drawing about.1.5 million people and 40,000 classic cars each year from around the globe. Spectators can see muscle cars, street rods, custom, collector and special interest vehicles dating across several decades over nearly 12 miles of Woodward Avenue. I've included a few pictures of the event. My wife was taking pictures while we were driving, so hopefully they are all clear! Hope you guys don't mind that I included these. It's such a great event that I wanted to share.
> 
> ...


One of the few times a year that I miss Michigan. My daughter is still up there. My old High School Classmate is running the MI Concourse, that I still haven't gotten myself to.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Divemaster Predator w/ETA 2824-2 Movement

*_


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP349J1


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ZM-73 said:


> Seiko SRP349J1
> View attachment 12443767


WOW, that is stunning , love the saw tooth bazel, love the numbers in between the hour markers, it has just the right amount of calculations. And great with that strap. 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Fantastic celebration Gino. Congrats to the lucky couple.
> Perfect watch for the occasion.


Thanks Brian,
that was an all day event, 9 course meal, live band all night , and dancing until 1am. And drink as much as you wanted.
G


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Congratulations to your nephew Gino! Looks like a great celebration!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Thank you Steven,
really good wedding.
if you like cars, my daughters fiancé, pictured next to her with the blue Jacket is the founder and CEO of ( Car TTrottle ) the biggest on-line car magazine in the world.
cheers
G


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## buddhabar (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

The 637 on a Zulu Diver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

On a Crown & Buckle leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

New Brown Leather rally strap for my Heuer Autavia.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Guinand Flying Officer! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Great photo of an awesome looking watch.
I love the colours.



ZM-73 said:


> Seiko SRP349J1
> View attachment 12443767


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monday's blues with the Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 LE A#5 of 10
Have a great week. 
B


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ApexRex said:


> On a Crown & Buckle leather strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful capture of the blue dial


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Something simple


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Headed to lunch and eclipse watching with a friend in NYC









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist.

Happy Monday folks.


----------



## crispyP (Feb 1, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

Another day, another watch. I need to start putting some in the "sell" category. This is one I'm legitimately on the fence about. I only want to keep one 7002, since I don't do much modding these days. This one is keeping great time and is a pretty cool old Seiko.









This is the other 7002 that I'm considering as the keeper. Also running well. I'll wear them both today.


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hydrosub


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Baume & Mercier Capeland Chronograph...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## KickToc (Sep 5, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Killing it Doc


Thx B!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

With short sleeves, it'll be easy to see. and I love staring at it!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hager Commando


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## starssuck (Mar 19, 2017)

8926 mod









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today taking the very young to a buffalo farm showing them how buffalo mozzarella is made


















would you belive they play classical music to the buffalo whilst they are massaged.... Supposed to bring better milk.....
G


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Montre D'Aeronef Type 20 Extra Special to start the week.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Solar eclipse today must wear my FC moonphase lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thesupermanning (Mar 10, 2016)

krampus said:


> View attachment 12444615


I like this. What is the designation # for this one? Where can I find one?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Omega to start the week.

Sun is back out now and order has been restored









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Eclipse watch.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

This morning, Weekend watch:








This afternoon wearing:








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Blackout


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Blumo


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Pilot today


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tradition Stellaris


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seaforth


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

SKX013. The SKX for the small wristed!









And a little solar eclipse action.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Monday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch to the Fifty Fathoms


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeeeeeeahhhhh









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

After work switch to this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jazzmaster said:


>


Dang! That is sweet!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

.....


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I've been neglecting my Victorinox watches lately because of all the Citizens I've been wearing. So today I am wearing my Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Alarm Chronograph 241280.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> WOW, that is stunning , love the saw tooth bazel, love the numbers in between the hour markers, it has just the right amount of calculations. And great with that strap.
> G





zed073 said:


> Great photo of an awesome looking watch.
> I love the colours.


Thank you both. I was looking at this and a couple of other Seikos with a military look but, couldn't go past the sawtooth bezel. The strap is off a Parnis 'Topgun'. By the way, the Breitling and Momentum (good strap choice) look great.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sarb033


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guttaperk (Feb 28, 2016)

Old Faithful









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

TexasTee said:


>


I think I've been looking at watch photos too much recently. My first thought when I saw the Orvis-branded buckle was that you somehow had a huge scale model of a watch strap. Took me a second! Oy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'll be wearing the Fortis Classic Cosmonauts with ceramic bezel, it's such a cool Chrono


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Too lazy to set the time on another watch so this again today.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Haven't worn this one for a while... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Glycine Combat 6 again. There's just something about the 36mm case and the bracelet that make it an easy choice most days.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday folks. Hamilton Khaki King for now.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PolWatch Vintage Diver


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I just LOVE the dial on this. 
Besides I needed something that "matches" my new shirt for today...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

My holyday team






todays choice






got to get the moped started, has been standing for 17 years.
G


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Seagull 1963 Chrono on custom caiman Rally. I like it more with the strap but still wish I'd gotten one of the Panda's. So if someone wants to trade... haha


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith Port Royal, w/ Zenith manual-wind 2562.


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

omeglycine said:


>


That's a beautiful example of the Senator 60's series!


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

Wearing my super-thin vintage 18K Marshall Field & Co. dress watch









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Headed to Chicago!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

With the SMP today...










Killerstraps


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Trident chrono.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> My holyday team
> View attachment 12447503
> todays choice
> View attachment 12447515
> ...


Great choice Gino!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Magrette Moana Pacific Professional









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Prw-3500 1cr









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

Steinny OVR and the Fremont Troll

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Seamaster 300 MC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Seamaster 300 MC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

just arrived...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Gary Drainville said:


>


This looks like something you'd find in a casino. Very interesting looking watch (that's complimentary, by the way)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

tommyboy31 said:


> This looks like something you'd find in a casino. Very interesting looking watch (that's complimentary, by the way)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks. I actually call this my Casino watch. lol


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

Fossil Panda. Something totally different for me.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Phantom









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Trieste back on bracelet tonight


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

omeglycine said:


>


Absolutely love it!


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Busy Tuesday.

Black Bay going across The Bay. It's beautiful this afternoon with very light traffic!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

vandit said:


> just arrived...


Congrats! Great fit, wonderful watch, and an excellent pic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

Just arrived yesterday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vfrock (May 10, 2014)

best image hosting


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Another of my newer Victorinox watches today: this time the unique Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619. 
I like it for its bold new design for a one hundredth second chronograph as well as its unusual champagne-colored face.








​


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Chronomat 44 GMT today...


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Just got it in today!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

speedy was on today


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Early 80s 300 meter Soviet diver.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Trying to get used to a smaller watch


----------



## SolisR (Jul 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Drudge said:


> Trying to get used to a smaller watch


Blue Seiko for me too, but in the GS the sunburst is more elusive.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman (green MOP)


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@jazzbach, something about that shot is very appealing. I feel like I could reach in and grab it! Nice photo.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> @jazzbach, something about that shot is very appealing. I feel like I could reach in and grab it! Nice photo.


Oh thanks for your kind words


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Doing some desk-diving with LLD!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

A. Dunhill Cityfighter without the shield.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

PAM112

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Dreamnine (Sep 15, 2011)

A Rado Diastar ceramica multi function.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Duneshore









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my silver IWC MKXVIII on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas strap love this watch and combo. 
Have a great day. B


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Blue dial on blue lizard grain for today.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Probably the fourth or fifth time I've worn this since purchasing over a year ago. Trying to go through my rotation a bit more and gauge what I like before my next purchase.


----------



## vujen (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm still in love.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice Glycine, @Robotaz. I like how bold the dial is, and how the date window isn't slanted.

What size is that sucker? I suspect it's 42 or 43mm. It definitely has presence! I like how it only has hour markers; it's a good look for it.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire On Canvas


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

16710 GMT today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

Vintage Turler Sergeant this morning









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

At 38mm it hits my sweet spot for this type/style and sprts the most comfortable bracelet ive ever worn.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Giving the alpinist wrist time. And giving the original strap a chance as well. I did have it on the bracelet for a while, but I think I hate that bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Mid-afternoon change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

55 on hump day









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

Afternoon change to Rolex Perpetual Datejust

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Heuer Monaco. One of my oldest and favorite watches!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Haven't worn this for 2 weeks, Bretling Colt Superquartz. Measured against Time.Gov, accurate to the second.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

The elusive,rarely seen White dial, white bezeled Rolex.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Big crown again.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

Long day today, still flying high though... Sinn 757










Killerstraps


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Prototype on DrunkArtStraps 
Love this combo 
Can't wait to see the revised version


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sir-Guy said:


> Nice Glycine, @Robotaz. I like how bold the dial is, and how the date window isn't slanted.
> 
> What size is that sucker? I suspect it's 42 or 43mm. It definitely has presence! I like how it only has hour markers; it's a good look for it.


Thanks. My wrist is 7.5"+. It's 45-46mm I think.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


>


That combo is out of this world!  And I love the leaf barrier between rock surface and case.










This one if I can just grab from its captor.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

My first vintage watch, from my birth year.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

cuthbert said:


> Blue Seiko for me too, but in the GS the sunburst is more elusive.
> 
> View attachment 12449499


I want a GS badly and need to go to that Seiko Boutique in NYC ASAP


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Oh thanks for your kind words


I had the very same reaction to your photo... very nicely done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhawli (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nevets750 said:


> Heuer Monaco. One of my oldest and favorite watches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this one too! It's the version that put the Monaco on my radar. Enjoy that beautiful watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oris today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel








​


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> I had the very same reaction to your photo... very nicely done!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the friendly comment as always.


JonS1967 said:


> Oris today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And that dome is so fantastic!


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Just arrived in the mail..
Explorer 36mm


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

platinumEX said:


> My first vintage watch, from my birth year.


That's a great find. Congrats on your new birth year pickup.



lhawli said:


>


Brilliant.



yankeexpress said:


>


Great shot. Love the case finish and dial.



Relo60 said:


> View attachment 12451179


I think your watch is awesome.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jazzbach said:


> Thank you for the friendly comment as always.


You are very welcome 


jazzbach said:


> And that dome is so fantastic!


Thank you! I love the boxed sapphire crystal as well. I'm so pleased the powers that be figured out how to do this. It's such a great addition to the aesthetics of the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Blue Thursday


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

This one today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seawolf


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

This morning. Vintage gold Omega bumper.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetarN (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today it's the MKXVIII LPP's turn for wrist time  Love this one on the weather blue DrunkArtStraps canvas  the lighter blue/gray strap lets the blue lpp dial stand out.










Love the low profile and how flat it sits on my wrist. 


















Have a great day 
B


----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

Tudor


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Explorer 36mm


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> I love this one too! It's the version that put the Monaco on my radar. Enjoy that beautiful watch!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon. I bought it years ago and still love to see that square dial face!


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Switched from this....










to this.....










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## DiscoZ (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

This has the smoothest sweep motion of all my 262's


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Rolex Milgauss w/ Mont Blanc "Carbon and Steel" numbered edition...


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M4


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

same old


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

My good old Gruen Precision

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

It took me a long time to buy one of these, but now that I have one, I really love it! Panerai PAM 724 Oracle Team USA 8 Days Acciaio.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

Sometimes.... Ya gotta just get the job done....









Killerstraps


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

Evening choice - Girard Perregaux manual wind restored to like-new condition

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM blue


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ebel 1911


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kontiki Thursday for me. I hope everyone has had a great week!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H








​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

New Barracuda...


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Blue Hamilton.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sub day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

This sub 36 is so comfy for me.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


stunning,stunning,stunning. 
The only way I can describe this one William.
G


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back with the TC2, with a slight strap change.


















a few Moore days before heading back to the UK. Have a great Friday guys.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


>


my favourite Omega of all time, this watch excels Class, beauty and elegance with a sporty tone. 
This watch you really can wear anywhere, any occasion, under a tux or with jeans.
looking good Jim.
G


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

My favourite for Fridays ;-)


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drewbles (Aug 25, 2017)

First post! This arrived yesterday.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Omega Seamaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice for my morning walk.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Alpina for Today!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> my favourite Omega of all time, this watch excels Class, beauty and elegance with a sporty tone.
> This watch you really can wear anywhere, any occasion, under a tux or with jeans.
> looking good Jim.
> G


Thanks, Gino -- I think that sums it up nicely!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Jazzmaster said:


>




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 2seamer (Jun 24, 2016)




----------



## Mer2112 (Oct 8, 2016)

Datejust on a NATO.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Alright, Friday, play nice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lecorbeau (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Friday is for the favorite.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> stunning,stunning,stunning.
> The only way I can describe this one William.
> G


Thanks G

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapacrap


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Going with the vintage 7002 on green canvas...I might throw on my green Clark's dessert chukkas and just go 
green today...lol


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

I was at the beach for a couple days. Now, I'm back to wearing every watch for a day and determining which to sell. This one is frustrating because I couldn't get the sapphire glass to work w/ everything else. It's a clean, utilitarian look, which I like, but something needs to go in the sell box.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

I really need to wear this more. It's an absolutely stunning piece 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! 6309-7040 Camo Mod, HAGWE to All!


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Aerospace Evo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

Sector dial for this beautiful Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#PilotFriday with the Mercer pilot watch on a crazy green Toxicroo nato strap 
I really like this watch, it breaks away from the classic pilot style of my IWC. 
Hardened SS case
Raised markers/numerals and chapter ring
Swiss mvt with custom rotor
Assembled, tested and regulated in the US

TGIF.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

This is the only Vostok I've acquired (out of 11 or so) with a bad movement -- sometimes it runs, sometimes not -- and it stopped running the moment after I took this wrist shot. Usually a sharp tap with a hammer on the crown gets it ticking again, but not this morning. So I'm going to do my first surgery, with the guidance of the Russian threads and YouTube. Kind of looking forward to it ...


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

Seiko Orange Monster - Gen. 2









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

vesterm said:


> Seiko Orange Monster - Gen. 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean Gen 1.......


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Long legged,double crown beauty for TGIF_


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Bright contrast in the sun today!

And it just looks nice


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chronograph


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

Just received. Lum-Tec M66 XL









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith ChronoMaster T Open, contains the Zenith El Primero cal. 4021 movement. The balance wheel is moving so fast, it's almost invisible. b-)


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

This week marvel. 5 years on and it still has perfect time, no adjustments, no battery changes. I have swam and showered with it in pools and open water.









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> You mean Gen 1.......


You're right, of course. I hit the wrong key.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

vesterm said:


> Seiko Orange Monster - Gen. 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, of course. I hit the wrong key.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Tangkas_Berani_88 (Aug 25, 2017)

Went to The JLC Boutique in Kuala Lumpur almost a month ago & have Tried on Jaeger LeCoultre Duometre Spherotourbillon


----------



## KyleGrossett (Oct 13, 2016)

Tangkas_Berani_88 said:


> Went to The JLC Boutique in Kuala Lumpur almost a month ago & have Tried on Jaeger LeCoultre Duometre Spherotourbillon
> 
> View attachment 12456179


Beauty watch.

I guess there are worse ways to spend a quarter million $.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Blue Turtle









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Louie777 said:


>


love it. My one was dying to say hello to its brother







G


----------



## eakaplan (May 13, 2017)




----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

1953 LE


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

All ready to paint the town Celadon Imperial Red&#8230; Have a spectacular weekend ahead friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

She matches well.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TGIF WIS/WUS

I present you the 'Blue Cappucino' 
courtesy of Cayabo

20170825_170219 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170825_170839 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170825_170858 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Magrette Moana Pacific PVD. I can't seem to stop buying all black watches!! Love the way they look!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

mpbrada said:


> Sector dial for this beautiful Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely love this one -- great retro vibe. :-!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

ThomG said:


> Zenith ChronoMaster T Open, contains the Zenith El Primero cal. 4021 movement. The balance wheel is moving so fast, it's almost invisible. b-)
> 
> 
> View attachment 12456113


Very nice -- a real work of art. :-!


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Has been on the wrist all this week...........excellent timekeeping:


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

eakaplan said:


> View attachment 12456347


Nice -- I've always been intrigued by the Doublematic. Care to share your thoughts on this one?


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Change-up for the evening...


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

Seiko kinetic I got back in 97 I think









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the weekend and continuing #pilotfriday with the silver IWC MKXVIII on a Haveston Carrier strap 
Have a great weekend. 
B


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Got webbed


----------



## eakaplan (May 13, 2017)

It's a new piece for me. I purchased it, as you might expect, for the combination of complications which make it an excellent travel watch. It doesn't hurt that I'm a GMT and worldtimer fan. Specific to this watch, I find that the finishing is superb, particularly the numbers which are raised above the dial. The worldtimer works smoothly, as one would expect. Although I wish it had DST indicators (like the Breiting Unitimers or IWC's Pilot Worldtimer), I find reading the arrow to the right for DST and the arrow above for standard time is easy enough. The alarm works well, although it's quiet. Perfect for a gentle reminder in the office, although I wouldn't rely on it to wake me on a trip. Chronometer is as good as you'd expect from a 36000bph movement. I do wish it had a seconds hand or a 12 hour hand for the chronometer, but I can't imagine how they could squeeze it in without making the watch too busy.

Bottom line: I'm quite happy with it, and glad I could find one as they're no longer in production.


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Gen1 black monster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

From a couple of days ago


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

bbasch said:


> Omega Seamaster
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great. I have the previous model SMP. the blue wave dial chronometer. Really do like the glassy look of the new one. Especially with the ceramic Bezel. How do you like this one?

Killerstraps


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E








​


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Citizen 2215-07e! I am actually starting to like this one!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko tuna sbdx014


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore this Kontiki to work today (pic taken previously) and switched to this Panerai for the evening. TGIF!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

IWC


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue Sinn 103 for today. 










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Martax (Aug 9, 2017)

Certina Precidrive









Skickat från min LG-H870 via Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

SKX/Black Canvas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

My new Montblanc Timewalker UTC









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Este pequeñin!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Turtle Saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bulova Marine Star


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My new favorite.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

MTG on a cloudy Saturday.....


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe. I switched to the sailcloth strap from the NATO.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

1964-65 Seamaster De Ville, which I received as a gift when new.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Eterna Soleure complete calendar...











Out the kitchen window today...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


>


Never saw this one before, nice looking Pilot and great combo Brian.

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Steinhart Triton for my daughter 1 year birthday, time going very fast...


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Still loving the Monta Ocean King!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Never saw this one before, nice looking Pilot and great combo Brian.
> 
> Cheers,
> Simon


Thanks Simon.

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Trying to get the generator started


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Atomic G-Shock and SunJoe electric lawnmower dominating the backyard.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

copperjohn said:


> View attachment 12458699


Awesome tool watch, argueably the best G-Shock for the money!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Coleslaw (Feb 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chronomatique (Aug 16, 2017)

Picked this up at a garage sale today for $0.50. Lots of patina, but I think it's pretty neat.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

chronomatique said:


> Picked this up at a garage sale today for $0.50. Lots of patina, but I think it's pretty neat.


Nice! Makes me think of this watch, an unknown (to me) from the HBO miniseries Band of Brothers (WWII period piece).


----------



## chronomatique (Aug 16, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> Nice! Makes me think of this watch, an unknown (to me) from the HBO miniseries Band of Brothers (WWII period piece).


It's a variant of that same watch. They're both A-11s, the standard-issue USAF watch during WWII. Mine was made by Elgin in 1943.


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

chronomatique said:


> It's a variant of that same watch. They're both A-11s, the standard-issue USAF watch during WWII. Mine was made by Elgin in 1943.


Wow! Interesting
What is something like that worth???

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

chronomatique said:


> It's a variant of that same watch. They're both A-11s, the standard-issue USAF watch during WWII. Mine was made by Elgin in 1943.


In WW2 it was the USAAF, as the USAF came later.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pelagos


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303








​


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Oris Big Crown.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

The Unicorn, a 6139 from Feb 1969









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oris today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carpenter field watch


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

PAM zero on OE Rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

chronomatique said:


> It's a variant of that same watch. They're both A-11s, the standard-issue USAF watch during WWII. Mine was made by Elgin in 1943.


Man that is one sweet little watch. Lovely, BOB was an awesome show.

life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Technically this was yesterday but I'm still wearing today and didn't post this pic yesterday so I'm counting it.









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sonofeve (Oct 16, 2016)

Got my new bespoke strap today. Trying it out. Comfort + beautiful imo.









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Reverso Automatic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12459535
> G


The black and red NATO looks great with the TC2 Gino!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

IWC Big Pilot on OE strap to start the day.
















Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Wilson Vintage Diver


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

EDIT

....totally screwed this up. I read Jeep99dad and thought DMCBanshee.

So yes Brice the Carpenter is sweet and Simon wow has a year passed
already since the birth of your daughter.

Removed original text.



Jeep99dad said:


> Carpenter field watch


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Haven't taken off my new Montblanc Timewalker UTC since I got it on Friday









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Love this!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

No frills retro. Ricoh.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Enjoying the sunburst effect.


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Let's make the Bertucci seems like new...
New strap for grading papers and tearing out the garden before the moose find it.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Geophysic 1958 today


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

zed073 said:


> Very nice Simon. First time I've seen a Carpenter.
> Wow first birthday. Time is flying.


Hey
Thanks for the feedback. They've been making watches for a few years in NY, they make new iterations and Limited numbers of each before moving on to the next one. 
It's a well made and aesthetically pleasing field watch with a less common case design and wire lugs as well as a very cool dial imo. 
Cheers.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I've been wearing my MWW 62MAS homage project watch on a DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Whole day affair with my UN Marine Diver.

Enjoy your Sunday members.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12459535
> G


Really no end to my torment seeing the TC2 from 2 posters, you and Aggie88. Truly love the dial design.
A keeper in my books.


----------



## Reclaimer (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

speedy


----------



## Lemaniac40 (Oct 10, 2008)

Loving this Vostok Commander 24 hour movement. Very impressed with the accuracy and the unique aspects of this movement. If you've never owned a Vostok , give them a chance , very coold features to the movement which ar first I thought the movement was broken , it wasn't broken, any Vostok owners know what I'm talking about . On to the pics...


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Really no end to my torment seeing the TC2 from 2 posters, you and Aggie88. Truly love the dial design.
> A keeper in my books.


Have faith Relo. I too was tormented at the agony of not having one of these incredibly mesmerizing watches. Then just like that, my prayers were answered and I found one! And you will too!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Maison Celadon Celestial Silk

Have an awesome Sunday friends!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Relo60 said:


> Really no end to my torment seeing the TC2 from 2 posters, you and Aggie88. Truly love the dial design.
> A keeper in my books.


Keep looking and it will come Relo60.
but you are right, definetley a keeper, it has become one of my favourites. And really accurate timekeeper, 
G


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Supersportivo Square Stainless Steel Chronograph BRSS2C4602








​


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

So, little something about me. I used to be a Flight Engineer on C130 aircraft.

I bought the Trintec to commemorate my time as a fixed wing aviator. Just yesterday, my girlfriend surprised me with an aviator themed tie I'm going to wear during our next weekend together (WITH the Ginault - mixing and matching professions in a suit?!) and, next to them, an actual fuel pressure gage from an H model.

Just thought it was kind of cool.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Victorinox I.N.O.X on a 21mm Meyhofer 'Fribourg' band.


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Going with the Sinn 857 UTC today! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Love this dial!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Tangkas_Berani_88 (Aug 25, 2017)

Still Loving pair it up with Nato Bond Strap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tangkas_Berani_88 said:


> View attachment 12462265
> 
> 
> Still Loving pair it up with Nato Bond Strap


Looks awesome!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Dark to start the week.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to school here too for Raven and Zoé, crazy traffic resumes 
I am starting this week with the Carpenter Field watch 
Hope you all have a great day. 
B


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Going to work with my Sinn 103.


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Breguet 7097


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Citizen Promaster and recently added OEM bracelet with solid end links and racheting clasp. Cheapness never felt so good.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks.


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

carfanatic991 said:


>


Nice speedy! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

The Hamilton today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

illition said:


> Breguet 7097


Some people might notice that one! (Ref. the recent thread here re. do people ever notice the watch you're wearing)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

mystic nerd said:


> Some people might notice that one! (Ref. the recent thread here re. do people ever notice the watch you're wearing)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha. well I took all these photos today, and am still wearing this one right now


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Not a wrist shot but Sinn 103 today









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back from Holiday, ........at least it's warm and sunny in London today.







G


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

This morning's watch. TAG Aquaracer Grande Date









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

mxdla said:


> Not a wrist shot but Sinn 103 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot though

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

LilDboy777 said:


> Nice shot though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Travelling with GS:









These are the crazy reflections of the light coming from a window against the zaratsu polish finish.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

'63 Hamilton


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Jazzmaster said:


>


That green is so, so good.


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetguycebu (Jul 29, 2015)

My first automatic....A great gift from my beautiful girlfriend...A Victorinox Alpnach Pilot watch...









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


> EDIT
> 
> ....totally screwed this up. I read Jeep99dad and thought DMCBanshee.
> 
> ...


Time goes really fast yeahhh... I agree with you Brian this Carpenter looks great, I love the shape of the crystal.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly received this Irreantum Magellan 2day, love it!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New SRPB31


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Omega vintage Seamaster chrono tonight


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Panerai today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

I keep changing straps, but can't seem to take this one off.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice, @aktodd! How big is your wrist?


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> Nice, @aktodd! How big is your wrist?


Thank you! About 8.25".

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E















​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jazzmaster said:


>


Just doesn't get any better than this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> My Omega vintage Seamaster chrono tonight


I love this one, Brice! So sweet!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A red Orthos from one of our very cool members


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Speedy Tuesday


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C 45.5 (year 2005)


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

Mark ii, original Phoenix NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Octo









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

6309


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jazzmaster said:


>


Incredible dial! Nice!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ulysse Nardin Marine Chronometer. I don't wear this one a lot, but I'm traveling and decided to take this along for a change. It's a limited edition of 99 pieces. Enjoy the day!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

Wearing my new Ball today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Sarb on crown and buckle leather. if there is anything that looks better with brown dress boots with cream laces, I have never seen it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another pilot day for me, seems i am a bit pilot heavy these days  I'll need to remediate that  Funny as I used to only or mostly wear divers.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> I love this one, Brice! So sweet!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much. Means a lot


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Another pilot day for me, seems i am a bit pilot heavy these days  I'll need to remediate that  Funny as I used to only or mostly wear divers.


Nice clean watch Brice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Canvas


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Heard this morning from an old college buddy in Houston... he's safe but says life there will never be the same.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Monster on leather.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Orient defender on maratac Zulu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Marathon / Benrus on bund. I forgot how good this looks.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy Tuesday for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetguycebu (Jul 29, 2015)

An old reliable Tuesday.  Tag Heuer 2000 Automatic Professional Chronograph









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tuesday Tough Solar!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First day back from vacation where I didn't take this so first day in over a week with the Rolex!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## vujen (Oct 8, 2015)

Enjoying these last days on my wrist...


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Concord Mariner mechanical chronograph...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Exceptional watch with mediocre beverage this evening


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

BBB

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carpenter field watch for the evening


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Monta OceanKing yet again. This time on a Bulang and Sons vintage style strap.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Wearing a work colleagues IWC Perpetual Pilot. Bit too much dog for me to walk personally but nonetheless an incredible timepiece!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I only wear it 29th of the month...because the date wheel is stuck on the 29th...It's not worth fixing but I refuse to let it go...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

pandadial Longines Heritage 1973 catching the last bit of daylight through the windows.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210








​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

98B212 diver


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

It's Nomos time!


----------



## DTLALaw (Sep 14, 2013)

Stowa limited edition B dial flieger checking in:


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Estoril day,


----------



## Carlito149 (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Good Morning All,

Sunburst Blue Aquis










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

Black Bay 36, JPM vintage leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman II (ltd. ed.188)


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Just love the dome and the color blue.


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

Seiko


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

VicLeChic said:


> Kentex Marineman II (ltd. ed.188)


Do you have a review or more detail on this watch, somewhere in this forum?

This is very beautiful.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That's quite nice, @Rtepregis! I've never seen that one before. Can you tell us more about it?


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Do you have a review or more detail on this watch, somewhere in this forum?
> 
> This is very beautiful.


Hi Theo, thanks !

Ariel Adams from ABTW did a couple of reviews of the first Marineman.

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/kentex-marineman-watch-hands/2/

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/kentex-marineman-seahorse-watch-review/

Also on YouTube:

ABTW:





WatchReport:





I have both Marineman and Marineman II.
The second iteration fixes some of the small niggles from the first one.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

VicLeChic said:


> Hi Theo, thanks !
> 
> Ariel Adams from ABTW did a couple of reviews of the first Marineman.
> 
> ...


Nice. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

Sir-Guy said:


> That's quite nice, @Rtepregis! I've never seen that one before. Can you tell us more about it?


Thanks!
The model is SBGF003 and it was produced in late '90s - mine is from 1997. Inside is a high accuracy quartz caliber 8J56. 
37mm, WR 200, screw-down crown, black PVD coating on the bezel and a blue sunburst dial with lumed golden hands and indexes (gold plated probably).


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice to start off hump day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Error


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today.... my precious  for humpday 









IWC MKXVIII LPP on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 

Cheers. B


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Canvas


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Autavia on brown leather rally.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning!


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Hamilton Intramatic 38. I love the vintage style









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Limited Edition Parra G-Shock









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

A couple pics of the TC2 at a work meeting.








And a few pictures from the meeting location....yes it actually was for a meeting! 

















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Hamilton Scuba on a new Clockwork Synergy quick release. They've still got their 20% off back to school sale going if anybody is interested.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day mates. Melbourne Flinders.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

After many weeks with the GS I decided to change colour from blue to orange:


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Armand Nicolet S05 titanium dive watch, for a nice cool rainy day in the mountains...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

The Dan Henry 1947 was supposed to be my first Dan Henry. But I'm loving this 1968 so much I don't want to share that love with other Dans...


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Haven't been on for a couple of days, been really busy at work....still am to be honest. 
Here's today's offering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamnine (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

My new Glycine









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

The Ginault on a rainy Wednesday.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> A couple pics of the TC2 at a work meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As usual Steven,
pure class mate, beautiful watch, beautiful location, beautiful pics, keep them coming.
G


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tanjecterly said:


> Just love the dome and the color blue.


Awesome... you've got me with the dome crystal and the blue dial! What a fantastic looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


>


I am trying to refrain myself from purchasing any watches till next year Jim.
but you keep tempting me with all your beautiful collection, hahaha. 
No watches.....need a new van, need a new van,need a new van. 
Trying to nock some sense into myself. 
G


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco today. Love the blue dial and red accents. Have a great day!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Just love the dome and the color blue.


Beautiful watch, really cool.
G


----------



## gadgetguycebu (Jul 29, 2015)

My first automatic. ...It was love at first sight...









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening change to the newest member of the family. The Samurai.












G


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

Looking down at this one hasn't gotten old yet:









First Rolex.


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

Andrew T said:


> Haven't been on for a couple of days, been really busy at work....still am to be honest.
> Here's today's offering.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I almost got a lumi like that one, but went with this one instead! 
Once you get used to having a watch with tritium, you miss it when you wear another watch that doesn't have tritium!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

Smoothtoquer said:


> The Ginault on a rainy Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what kind of accuracy do you get on that Ginault?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

LilDboy777 said:


> I almost got a lumi like that one, but went with this one instead!
> Once you get used to having a watch with tritium, you miss it when you wear another watch that doesn't have tritium!
> 
> 
> ...


This is true 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Monaco today. Love the blue dial and red accents. Have a great day!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice watch, how old is it if I can ask?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Dropped my daughter at Syracuse last week and still sporting 'Cuse colors.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

GS today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

LilDboy777 said:


> what kind of accuracy do you get on that Ginault?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Here's the first couple of weeks. The accuracy has been outstanding.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

Smoothtoquer said:


> Here's the first couple of weeks. The accuracy has been outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is pretty impressive

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Snzg on maratac



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

hopscottch said:


> Snzg on maratac


Really nice 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Citizen titanium sapphire golf. (I don't play golf.)


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Been wearing this all week. Modified SNZG13 (Sinneiko) on my day off enjoying this warm summer day in the Bay!

Thoughts and prayers out to the Houstonians and other ppl affected by the hurricanes.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Blue and orange on an NSCo. Mediterranean sans keeper


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> I am trying to refrain myself from purchasing any watches till next year Jim.
> but you keep tempting me with all your beautiful collection, hahaha.
> No watches.....need a new van, need a new van,need a new van.
> Trying to nock some sense into myself.
> G


Well, good luck with that plan -- but, as a certified enabler, I can't condone it... :-d


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> As usual Steven,
> pure class mate, beautiful watch, beautiful location, beautiful pics, keep them coming.
> G


Thanks Gino. The location is on Lake Michigan in Northern Michigan. It's an incredible facility!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm back to the Big Crown.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Zodiac Automatic Chrono


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice watch, how old is it if I can ask?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your nice compliments! I bought this watch new in November 2016. I really enjoy wearing it. It's very unique and has a fantastic vintage vibe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Switch to this when I got home from work. Love the vintage vibe and the chunkiness of this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I really like the blue on the face and the way the hour markers are laid out.. 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Khaki on Alligator Juniper


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the green Sub today. I didn't have a chance to get a picture in good light so hotel lighting will have to do.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I changed the strap on my Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD today from its stock strap to a spare Victorinox NATO strap that I had. Here are before and after shots. The second one shows the lume on this watch.















​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Prototype of the New Origin Watch Co vintage field watch on a suede DrunkArtStraps


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> I really like the blue on the face and the way the hour markers are laid out..
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


It's a really beautiful shade of blue in my opinion. The reverse panda sundials are great too. And I agree that the markers are really cool. I just think the whole package works really well. My only complaint with the watch is that the Crown digs slightly into my wrist if the strap is snug. Its not a significant problem for me though. These are still available new. I highly recommend it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Oris Aquis in the pool tonight.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Skindiver on 1 piece bronze Zulu.












G


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

1521


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlito149 (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning members. Nomos Timeless Club for the day.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

My favorite travel watch - solar, atomic, world time, and a versatile look










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Some bronze today... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The one in the middle for the 3rd day in a row.


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Timewalker UTC









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H2O Kalmar II


----------



## dfi69 (Oct 3, 2014)

AP ROO Chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm going to wear this for the next few days! Here in Michigan dreading the end of summer..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my Oris 65 back and I'm super excited... like I received a brand new watch 

Wearing it on the OEM rubber today.

Have a great day. Brice


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

This on last day of August









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Made this after midnight last night! Lol. Insomnia...

Ingy homage with a bare metal dial and handset. Replaced the Dg2813 with a miyota 8215.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Still testing the fortis









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Will gerald (Nov 24, 2016)

I really like this one!


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Newest Addition to the Family.


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

Grinny456 said:


> Newest Addition to the Family.
> 
> View attachment 12471173


I was just looking at some mido watches. 
Have you been able to test the accuracy of it yet?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

LilDboy777 said:


> I was just looking at some mido watches.
> Have you been able to test the accuracy of it yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Have had it wound for 24 hours and seems fine. I have not timed it...


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nighthawk









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Trying out my Seamaster on leather. Not too sure about it yet, it might need to go back on the bracelet soon.


















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New version black Moon Watch no-date 98A186.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Red and ready


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

A little sushi with my JLC Master Compressor Chrono









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Breitling Jet Team Chronomat LE...


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Rolex Explorer deuce


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

TradeKraft said:


>


Killer.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

GLYCINE COMBAT SUB.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

This watch marks a turning point for my wife - when she decided to get on board with my love (for watches). This was her gift to me.


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

You know how, oftentimes, when you really, really want something that you can't have for a while and finally get it, it fails to live up to your expectations because they were just too impossibly high? Well, I've been wanting a Nomos Metro Datum Gangreserve for a long, long time, and after finally taking possession of one yesterday, it's managed to live up to the insane level of hype that I'd built up for it in my head. It is an absolutely gorgeous bit of kit, and I can't wait to try it with a few different straps combinations.

If anyone's been on the fence about this watch, I'd say go for it! Nomos doesn't disappoint, and, as good as they look in photos, they look even better in person on the wrist.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am wearing my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1 today. The strap I wore yesterday on my Air Blue watch was the spare black NATO that came with this watch. I love this strap with the colors that match the details on the watch. The colors are the town colors for Ibach, the Swiss town in which these watches are made.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


> Killer.


Thanks!

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

Tag Beyer cv2010-4









나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## chambrenoire (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 103 A Sa B









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sinn U1. Enjoy the day!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dfi69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Omega Speedmaster Pro 145.022









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! A 3 Days family trip in the woods without cell, internet and all this ........ HAGWE Guys!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Have a lume poppin Friday! 104 on ZULUDIVER


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Never would have purchased this watch yet I won it in a raffle and it's really comfortable and great to bang around!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Newly acquired so it'll be taken for the ride this weekend, while its vintage brothers rest.


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

At the library with my pet 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

It's Hammy time! On cognac ostrich leg.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Utterly Mint Seiko 6139 "Pogue!" sky lab space watch!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

A controversial Timex for Friday. An impulse buy a few years ago while buying suits. It's a collaboration w/designer Todd Snyder, where they took the brass case of a $35 Expedition Scout, added a printed dial from a vintage Bullseye, with no chapter ring, no Indiglo, and no date, added a NATO strap, shoved it in a nice presentation box, idiotically dubbed it "The Mod Watch," and charged $138 for it. Which, like a moron, I paid. What a rip-off! And so short sighted ... if Timex knew how to market, they could be the next Swatch, a must-have fashion accessory. Instead their best selling analog is a Daniel Wellington clone.
So why am I wearing it?
I'm not sure.
Maybe time for a swap... gonna see what I have in my desk...


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Brey17 -- I absolutely love that Hamilton, and what a fabulous strap.


----------



## gadgetguycebu (Jul 29, 2015)

Wi...wi the French would say..My Vintage Relay 7734 chronograph watch is in the house..









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Perfectly sunny day for this beautiful dial.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday. Enjoy the long weekend.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late post for me, busy morning. 
IWC MKXVIII silver dial on a Horween November Sky DrunkArtStraps

TGIF


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pelagos


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Lunchtime change. Let the holiday weekend begin!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fcammarata (May 31, 2012)

New Arrival - OVR on Leather Nato. What ya think?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Everyday is Seiko 5 day for my 3yo son, but today we're matching.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_*TGIF









*_


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Post lunch swap ... gonna add a little class to this joint with my HMT Vijay mechanical ...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Bay Noir to end the week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Panzera flieger on nylon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Celebrating Friday with the Celadon Imperial in Midnight Blue

Have a superlative weekend ahead friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Glycine Combat6 Vintage on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas strap to start the weekend 
Love this combo.

HAGWE
B


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my Glycine Combat6 Vintage on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas strap to start the weekend
> Love this combo.
> 
> HAGWE
> B


I'm digging this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oris today. The more I wear this the more I love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> I'm digging this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  huge value imho. Got it from Glycine direct too so factory warranty  great strap watch. 
Love how the case though wide at 43 is short and thin so it sits flat and low. No overhang. It hugs the wrist.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my Glycine Combat6 Vintage on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas strap to start the weekend
> Love this combo.
> 
> HAGWE
> B


That's a dang near perfect combo.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Love this watch too.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> I'm digging this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also digging it. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

parsig9 said:


> Love this watch too.


a man of taste


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tommyboy31 said:


> That's a dang near perfect combo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks this is a perfect strap watch. I predict a lot of "play Barbie" time


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

This is my first chance to wear my new Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L, which arrived a few days ago from Asia. It is radio-controlled, so it is always precise, and I like the nice blue colored dial, which is virtually the same color as my Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L.








​


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Seiko SARG009 on a faux sailcloth strap from iwantastrap.com









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Time tellin in the dark


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Pilot landing for Rainbow Roll



TradeKraft said:


> Thanks!












Any time!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks  huge value imho. Got it from Glycine direct too so factory warranty  great strap watch.
> Love how the case though wide at 43 is short and thin so it sits flat and low. No overhang. It hugs the wrist.


Wow! 43mm? Looks smaller than that. The proportions look fantastic on your wrist. What's the crystal? Sapphire or plexiglass? Another great pickup, Brice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> Wow! 43mm? Looks smaller than that. The proportions look fantastic on your wrist. What's the crystal? Sapphire or plexiglass? Another great pickup, Brice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon. It's sapphire


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks Jon. It's sapphire


Even more [email protected]$$ with sapphire! I just love all of these heavily domed sapphire crystals that are out these days. Really the best of both worlds IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

EP for an unsually warm day this time of year

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

picnic 









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Seiko SKX009 on blue canvas. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Stunning! 
Could you share more pictures please? (Case back, Side profile, etc.)
Is the crystal Sapphire?



jimiwilli said:


> I really need to wear this more. It's an absolutely stunning piece
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonofeve (Oct 16, 2016)

Pam 510 on a underused strap.









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## emach1967 (May 8, 2012)

Trying the Xemex Offroad Nr. 1 with a Rallye Strap...could work for a while...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Missed this one, 
Squale satinato on blue one piece Zulu.
























G


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Yacht-Master









Envoyé de mon HTC One en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

My MM300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chambrenoire (Jan 23, 2016)

In crust we trust..







Certina DS-2 superPH1000m


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

monsieurxu said:


> Celebrating Friday with the Celadon Imperial in Midnight Blue
> 
> Have a superlative weekend ahead friends!
> 
> ...


that celadon, is a work of art. Simply stunning and so elegant.
G


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Beautiful day On the course









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Saturday guys and girls.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> Happy Saturday guys and girls.
> 
> View attachment 12475721
> View attachment 12475725


Nice and a brand I have never owned.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Relo60 said:


> Happy Saturday guys and girls.
> 
> View attachment 12475721
> View attachment 12475725


That's a looker.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy Labor Day weekend!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Happy Labor Day weekend to all our American friends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wearing this affordable Russian OKEAH with hand wind Poljot 3133 movement. Just put this WatchGecko Rallye strap on. Was thinking about selling this one a while back. I'm very glad I didn't. Switching from a blue to black strap makes this watch more versatile for me with my work attire.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetguycebu (Jul 29, 2015)

An oldie but goodie. Relay 7734 chronograph watch..









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm in chill mode right now and a mechanical dressy piece (vintage or vintage inspired) is a great complement.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

It's way too hot for leather today. Might reach 100° again. Decided to switch to this beauty on bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Brey17 said:


> It's Hammy time! On cognac ostrich leg.


I love the symmetry...very well executed design


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Omega Saturday. Have not worn it in a week so i wanted to see it today.

Ahhh pretty!!


----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

Enjoying the Pirelli World Championship at COTA with the PADI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

My beautiful little JR dress watch, with GP movement, turned into a casual masterpiece (IMO).


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Yet again, I'm wearing the Tudor 9052 Prince Oysterdate. Kinda hard not to most days...


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

U-15 Soccer practice


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Tissot touch second generation on Nato









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Rockin' a classic today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

My favorite watch I own- Bvlgari Octo









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Navitimer "Blue Edition" LE...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am testing the new Alpina Estrap I just received yesterday and put it on my new Alpina Alpiner4 GMT. Love that dial and the jumping hour hand gmt module Alpina uses 
Have a great weekend. 
B




































That was the oem strap upon arrival from









About the strap kit:


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

pyddet said:


> Yet again, I'm wearing the Tudor 9052 Prince Oysterdate. Kinda hard not to most days...


Is that a good 'ol glass of southern sweet tea I see in the background eh?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Freshly harvested


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

EONE Bradley...and girlfriend's dog.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Neat Alpina, Brice. How does that bezel work? My brain is having trouble figuring it out.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WirgmanUSMC (Aug 4, 2017)

Orient Star that I just got today from WUS member Warsh, along with a Russian meteorite that I picked up at a local gem show today.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

The Lum-Tec gets some field time.

With an advertised 300M of WR, it's going to find itself out and about.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

My first Seiko arrived today and I think my DS Action, Sub ND, BB Red, and P.O. are all going to be jealous of my new $200 diver. It seems like the perfect grab and go watch.


----------



## Tangkas_Berani_88 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

My Dan Henry on a Geckota rally strap









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Submariner Date


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Today I am wearing another of my Citizen radio-controlled watches, the Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## billyhii8505 (Jul 6, 2017)

Simplicity for Sunday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Taking my Turtle out halibut fishing.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Oris Carl Braesher diver


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Timex Intelligent Quartz


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Taken this one from the drawer today.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today wearing my lucky Breitling












getting ready for F1.
G


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

again...









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Yup... properly served in a Ball jar



LilDboy777 said:


> Is that a good 'ol glass of southern sweet tea I see in the background eh?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Having its weekly charge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

2441


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

pyddet said:


> Yup... properly served in a Ball jar


Lol bravo!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

omega all weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Another 11 hour day of soccer in the rain. Still have the OM, but on another Clockwork Synergy strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That's a really fetching combo, @RomeoT. Looks great on you!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## willykatie (Jul 23, 2017)

Lazy Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

One of my favorite themes


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Helm Vanuatu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Certina for a dreary Sunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Omega Seamaster

1963 with Sunburst dial.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Time to take the dogs for a walk before it gets too hot out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday members.

Glycine Airman Double Twelve.


----------



## king larry (Aug 31, 2016)

WatchHoliday said:


>


WOW! I love that dial


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

Well, I finally gave up on the "different watch every day until I get through the collection" thing. I've worn this for a week. It is firmly in the keep pile as I sort them. Which is funny considering I really hated them a few years ago (a jewelry brand _and _square! Yuck!).


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Hamilton Scuba and Haystack Rock.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Broadway...Book of Mormon









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blue tudor


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Panerai PAM 724 Americas Cup.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

41Mets said:


> Broadway...Book of Mormon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that in Vancouver last year on this same weekend. Loved it.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Pelagos through my Stella glass


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## darkclassic (Feb 13, 2016)

Bday lunch with my 1yr old son


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

A late change in the day from my Borealis Cascais to my new to me Halios Seaforth.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Better shot of the Helm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

dman2112 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of Grand Seiko's best. :-!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice Andrew.
I just picked one up. I love how the indices pop right out.



Andrew T said:


> Having its weekly charge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen (Mar 6, 2012)

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## bdjack7777 (Jul 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


> Nice Andrew.
> I just picked one up. I love how the indices pop right out.


Cheers Brian,
You will have to wear it for a week or two to charge it fully, and then regularly to keep it that way. It's worth it though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just finished yard work.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Chill mode with Bambi (for day 2) and some local (see the arch?) whiskey...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Omega


----------



## airboy12345 (Jul 23, 2017)

Nomos Ludwig 38


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Automatica One with some fresh seafood.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jazzmaster said:


>


 Beautiful! Really like this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

natesen said:


> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy today for a family trip to Los Angeles to check out the California Science Center. Great day with the wife & kids... museum was awesome!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

Have a laborious Monday









More pics on the


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H








​


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Last day in Seward. Turtle is a perfect watch for travel, especially if it involves boats and fishing.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Blue Aquis, on leather












to start the week.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Monday with a humble Orient!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Halios Seaforth.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Citizen today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Breitling Avenger Seawolf (first SS gen 2013)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Laboring a little on Labor Day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Blue Aquis, on leather
> View attachment 12479585
> View attachment 12479587
> to start the week.
> G


Really like the strap on this one, Gino -- it's a great look! :-!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfi69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Speedy Pro. 145.022









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Happy labor day! Relaxing with my pupper









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cey97pgt (Jun 17, 2017)

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## Cey97pgt (Jun 17, 2017)

Happy Labor Day!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

Komandirskie-in-the-fall Monday

Colors in the band match the trees, and I have some work to do.









(PS I know the date is wrong. I didn't want to crank it back and forth thru 11 more days. I know today is a Holiday)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## AKC. (Feb 20, 2017)

Hanging out with baby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Slipping into darkness


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Monaco Monday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


> Really like the strap on this one, Gino -- it's a great look! :-!


Thanks Jim, much appriciated. 
Had this one custom made to my specs. Really comfterble.

those Breitlings of yours absolutley awsome. Especially this one with the gold bazel.
G.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Trintec Zulu-03 Altimeter...as I study.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Worked in the yard this afternoon to keep my mind off of things and hanging out at the pool for an hour or so with Zoe. 
Nodus PVD Trieste all day 
Cheers. B


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Tutima Flieger Chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LilDboy777 (Aug 11, 2017)

Wearing the old luminox today. 
Hey guys, so quick question, 
should my next watch be an Omega Seamaster 41mm professional Co-Axial? 
Or an IWC Mark 18 Pilots watch?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## art_ok (Apr 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Seiko Alpinist


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

The ultimate party watch.. Seiko cocktail time.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blnr


----------



## dfi69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Pogue!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vostok 40th anniversary watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm switching brands to some of my Victorinox watches this week. Today it is my unique Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619. The only problem with this watch is that I have to use a video to guide me to reset it since it doesn't work like a normal watch. The last time I set it, it was 12 hours ahead and the date changed at noon. But I still like it because it's unusual and, I think, quite attractive with its champagne colored face.








​


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Samurai on black leather, maybee not.






G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Citizen NY0040-09W


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Samurai on black leather, maybee not.
> View attachment 12481993
> G


I dunno.....really big leather strap fan, but....really like my sammy on it's OEM Seiko bracelet.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

It's all over me...Electric Blue









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

You are sitting at the office, you glance down and there is something old peeking out of your suit.

Yes, its the Rolex OysterDate 1963 Precision.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

BFK for a change.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Halios Seaforth.


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Tanjecterly said:


> Halios Seaforth.


This looks terrific! Are you happy with this piece?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Back to School Seamaster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today. This one's been incredibly accurate at just shy of +1 s/d.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the work week with the Carpenter Field watch. Love the blued hands and curved round case.

Glad it's a short week. 
Hope you have a great day. 
B


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> It's all over me...Electric Blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I sent mine off for maintenance after 14 years.

I pick it up today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

45 years old and still keeps good time. Never serviced. Seiko magic.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning all, Raymond Weil "Sinatra" today.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cocktail Time! It's 8:00 pm somewhere 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Samurai on black leather, maybee not.
> View attachment 12481993
> G


Maybe black stingray?
I might try a heavy shark mesh on my blue one. 

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Aevum Apex.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## coolhands (Nov 2, 2016)

From the long weekend. Tuesday lunch now, reminiscing another summer weekend come and gone with fall quickly approaching.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

My milgauss just returned from a spa vacation at Rik's rolex spa. I highly recommend his full body massage.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

This chronograph is vital to my work day, measuring how long I can hold my breath, the elevator ride from G to 10 at lunch, or how long it takes my colleague to mention that he went to Harvard (nothing wrong w/Harvard, btw, just my colleague)... I changed the hideous rubber strap, but now I can't figure out what to put on this thing. A NATO looks weird b/c it's basically a lug-less watch. Right now I have a Barton canvas but it's pretty boring ....


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Tuesday morning commute after the long weekend. Enjoying my newly acquired 1997 Omega Speedmaster Reduced CART edition Ref. 3510.8
Picked it up at auction yesterday.


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Just back from being serviced. Never had a problem in 15 years but decided a service would be wise.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_GS



_


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Reverso today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

ChronoBob and his Valjoux 7750 powered Zodiac Chrono


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

MOV said:


> Just back from being serviced. Never had a problem in 15 years but decided a service would be wise.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


1120? Those are robust for sure. Did you notice any change in accuracy or anything from before to after the service?


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Panerai 507 on dlab green alligator strap. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

The older Diver Worldtime.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> Cocktail Time! It's 8:00 pm somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous dial!! This watch is one of the best value out there


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I guess it's fieldwatch day today  switched to the Glycine Combat6 vintage 43 for the evening. I really really like it. 



























Side by side... different takes on the field watch style


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> 1120? Those are robust for sure. Did you notice any change in accuracy or anything from before to after the service?


The watch kept excellent time before the service. While I rarely wear the watch anymore, I didn't want to wear it one day and have a water issue or something simply because the seals were dried out or simply because it needed cleaning.

As you said, the 1120 is a tank, easy and a fair cost to service to boot. I'm very pleased how well the piece looks after being serviced.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Just something simple on a slightly dressy day.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> What a gorgeous dial!! This watch is one of the best value out there


Thanks, Brice! I couldn't agree more with you. I sometimes overlook this watch, but when I put it on it just puts a smile on my face. I find myself staring at it all day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I guess it's fieldwatch day today  switched to the Glycine Combat6 vintage 43 for the evening. I really really like it.


I really like this one too! Very much. I think this is the coolest field watch I've seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Today I am going back to one of my favorites, my first Citizen Calibre 2100 watch - the Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A. I love these Calibre 2100 watches. My son has a titanium one with a sapphire crystal, which got me interested in them. Today I almost snagged a rose gold limited edition Calibre 2100 with a brown crocodile strap, but lost the auction in the last couple of seconds. I will try again.








​


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Oh yes. It's a sophisticated piece. Slim and wears well. This and the 62MAS are the knockout watches of 2017 in my opinion.



RomeoT said:


> This looks terrific! Are you happy with this piece?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


> Seiko Alpinist


I just love this watch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

Wearing my new dress watch I picked up on vacation. The blue dial is exclusive to the japanese market.

Quite a pretty watch. Reminds me of a cross between the FP Journe Octa Divine (offset moonphase, sub seconds, big date and power reserve, as well as a movement with an offset rotor) and the blue GO panomaticlunar (color scheme and 3/4 rotor):


----------



## Sandokan_slo (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today, material hunting/shopping and to help me is my Prometheus Ocean Diver
on black & red leather.


















have a great day guys
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Aevum Apex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Striking combo Brian 
really like the Apex, and I will try the mesh on the Samurai.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tudor Ranger.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First day of school!









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Promaster today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

hozburun said:


> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


that dial


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Road trip to visit NC State and Chapel Hill for Raven who is figuring out where she wants to apply to. 
The Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on the new Alpina E-strap is for today as we'll be walking around the campuses. Will be a good day to test it vs. the iPhone app.

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Zama said:


> Wearing my new dress watch I picked up on vacation. The blue dial is exclusive to the japanese market.
> 
> Quite a pretty watch. Reminds me of a cross between the FP Journe Octa Divine (offset moonphase, sub seconds, big date and power reserve, as well as a movement with an offset rotor) and the blue GO panomaticlunar (color scheme and 3/4 rotor):
> 
> ...


Wow! Interesting new company.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)

33mm. No problem. 









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacotom (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12484845


Stunning!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C 45.5 (year 2005), never went tired of it


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

The greater Sinn? The T2 is worth more, but I have a soft spot for the 556.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Striking combo Brian
> really like the Apex, and I will try the mesh on the Samurai.
> G


Cheers Gino. Aevum is Canadian and I like to help support a small company that's trying hard. They have a couple new models coming out very soon. The Apex GT being one.

I look forward to hearing what you think of the mesh.

Have a great day.

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rbiggs (Jul 11, 2017)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12350771
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The color on this dial is so cool.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

H Goose Saluda Field Watch









Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

Seiko


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

My brand new Omega Speedmaster Professional! Just arivved this morning. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

alexandrov said:


> 33mm. No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never would have guessed 33mm from the pic. Nice Raketa!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

IWC Ingenieur 3239

Well executed and super comfortable









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Love my newest Raymond Weil.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Blue Lagoon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jayare1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Newly acquired Seiko Samurai









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

My Zeppelin on mesh


----------



## BigAl1970 (Jul 29, 2010)

TCM Orienteering PVD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Carpenter M11


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Girard Perregaux manual-wind from the 60's...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

IWC Big Pilot









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Visitor on Hirsch Voyager









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

.....


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Pizza, beer, and some lovely company.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wearing my racing-inspired, Polish-made Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue today. I changed out the stock strap to a shark mesh and I like the way it looks.








​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

SRP777 and Helm canvas.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Sandokan_slo (Jan 3, 2017)

Orient Star World Time


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My Grand Carrera today...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Pilot day for me, Oris BC4, really like aeroplane inspired seatbelt clasp on this one.


















Apologies for the bad lighting in the pics.
G


----------



## BigAl1970 (Jul 29, 2010)

Steelfish.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

castlk said:


>


What exact model Deep Blue is this? 
Nice watch! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I love this watch so much and I can't believe I ever thought about getting the Milgauss instead.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

YeRedBaron said:


> What exact model Deep Blue is this?
> Nice watch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the Juggernaut III Automatic with the Miyota 9015 movement.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Fortis Classic Cosmonauts chrono today, quickly becoming a favorite 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

112









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Shiny Seaforth.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

One of my cheapest but a great watch nonetheless










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TC2


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko sbdx014 and my bro Mike.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT today. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

It's been about a week or so but here's today's pick..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

This!


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Meant to post this yesterday, but got too busy. Wearing it today as well, though. Have been on a vintage kick recently for my tiny wrists, this is 1 of the 3 pieces that I have acquired in the last week. Vintage is so addicting!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

This one today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

For the second day in a row. I'll probably be wearing it until the moon wanes some more...


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vlance said:


> Have a lume poppin Friday! 104 on ZULUDIVER


Great combo and a beauty piece!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok guys I need to be honest I'm a bit less masculine I had my vasectomy yesterday night. So I'll put a BIG Diver on the wrist for compensation....


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Ok guys I need to be honest I'm a bit less masculine I had my vasectomy yesterday night. So I'll put a BIG Diver on the wrist for compensation....


Ouch...re vasectomy.

You have an impressive watch collection that'll hold attention longer than a conversation about vasectomy. Wear them in good health...


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

Me on my desk atm (also lume shot aww yeah!)



(Pic taken with Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge. Sorry for potate pic ^^')

Twitter Post *here*.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Itubij said:


> Ouch...re vasectomy.
> 
> You have an impressive watch collection that'll hold attention longer than a conversation about vasectomy. Wear them in good health...


Hahaaa thanks my friend  

Tapawatch


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday. Hamilton Khaki King.


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)




----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

TheOneInYellow said:


> Me on my desk atm (also lume shot aww yeah!)


I love this watch, I just hate the incorporated bracelet. I'd buy it tomorrow if they put some normal lugs on it. Honestly, I'm considering it, anyway. It's not that I dislike the bracelet, I just hate not having options. It's a great watch.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Breitling _SuperOcean 42_ Limited Edition...


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

"Wadsworth, return the Rolls to the garage and bring the Pacer around. I'll be wearing the Lupah today."


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

In the pursuit of the lamest first world problem in history (well, my history anyway), I continue my epic struggle to find an appropriate non-rubber strap for the tight lugs on this F1. But the buckle/loops on this BluShark don't match the case! The extra flap is too small to tuck! Oh, the humanity!
I hope everyone in the path of Irma is getting out safely ... I lived in Puerto Rico as a kid, and we had a category 5 miss us by 100 miles, and it was still terrifyingly destructive. Good luck and godspeed!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

A shot of green in a sea of tree leaves turning yellow.

Wore a green hawaiian shirt today to match


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## BigAl1970 (Jul 29, 2010)

Really loving my new TCM Orienteering strap from Steveo Straps. Beautifully made.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Another Hamilton.... now I have 4...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Boom! Pow!

No intro needed

It's here. I'm giddy like a young boy!

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Oris Big Crown Propilot.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

AP Safari today


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Aggie88 said:


> TC2


Nice combo Aggie88
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


>


WOW Jim, that is so cool, and what a beautiful combo.
G


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

rrpostal said:


> I love this watch, I just hate the incorporated bracelet. I'd buy it tomorrow if they put some normal lugs on it. Honestly, I'm considering it, anyway. It's not that I dislike the bracelet, I just hate not having options. It's a great watch.


Thanks dude! ?

Oh man, the integrated lugs complete the aesthetics to me, and one of the main reasons why I bought this watch (and the extra OEM leather strap from Ref: M91210N-0002, incoming this week)!
I have small flat-top wrists, so lugs that angle down, or appear to via integrated lugs, is a major boon to me ?

I've posted a lot of tweets and Instagram posts recently, but here's my favourite shot that I have taken thus far:










*Twitter*

*Instagram*

In my humble opinion, go demo it at an AD store. You'll find hidden bits throughout the watch too, such as the polished sides of both the top SS ring above the ceramic mid-bezel, left and right bottom edges of the monocoque case, the centre H of the H-shaped SS bracelet is also polished, ceramic ball bearings on both the clasp (x4) and located inside the rotor (!), beveled edges of parts of the sand-blasted movement, etc. ?

I haven't completed setting up my Imgur album nor my forum initial (honeymoon) review thread of my NF, but it is a keeper.

In regards to changing up the strap, I personally like that the watch is perfect with both bracelet and leather OEM straps, but I do understand that many people like options. Personally, this is one major example of a watch in which I am ok *not* changing straps, because the OEM ones (each with their own styles) bring out the personality of the watch; a symbiosis if you will.
Having said that, there are places to get custom straps for the NF, but I advise contact a particular strap maker and ask if they can/will make a strap for you for NF.

Ditto liking the OEM strap on my Casio G-Shock GWX-5600WA-7, but that is also, again, a true part of the watch's aesthetic design/colorway.

Sure, a Bulang and Sons Sienna strap would look ace on my NF, but I knew 100% what I was getting myself into. As before, I'm getting both straps, just a small shame that the delivery guys had not delivered the NF leather strap when I went to my AD Wednesday gone (06/09/17).

So, go check it out! You know you wanna!⌚??

It is a beautiful watch, so happy with my very first luxury timepiece. ??

Oh, bonus; enjoy this lumes shot!⌚?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65  on Oris Tropic rubber strap for the evening


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Range time with range watch.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> WOW Jim, that is so cool, and what a beautiful combo.
> G


Thanks much, Gino! ;-)

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm wearing one of my more affordable watches today - the Harding Jetstream HJ0602. It had a nice-enough polyurethane strap, but I upgraded it 
with a red vintage Italian leather strap from WatchGecko. It has a rather unusual bezel. All in all, I like it.

Before:














After:







​


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

LOL....hope the recovery is quick. 



DMCBanshee said:


> Ok guys I need to be honest I'm a bit less masculine I had my vasectomy yesterday night. So I'll put a BIG Diver on the wrist for compensation....


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

Last 3 days


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oris 65  on Oris Tropic rubber strap for the evening


If I'm not mistaken, I thought I remember reading tthat you sold this one, Brice. I'm happy to see you got it back. Such a beautiful version of the Diver 65! I was torn between this one and the original 40 mm version that I ended up getting. Looks fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve on Leather

*







_


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TGI Friday, really glad this week is over. Tuesday, my big Mercedes van blue the turbo and sucked all the oil out of the engine and seized up. New engine and turbo. Then Wednesday twisted my knee, so walking with a limp at the moment. Yesterday a job I have been planning for almost a year got porsponed till March. 
To put a smile on my face today is TC2












apologies for the moan chaps. 
G


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Honeymoon... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tactico TC2 to end the work week. Gino, I see you are wearing yours too. Hope the knee is better!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Beat up old Dynabeat, rescued from a grab bag of flea market watch parts. Took a lickin' and keeps on tickin' (loudly).


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

Casual Friday, so its tan chinos, a TM Lewin Lovat Tweed jacket and the Submariner - the watch that goes with anything.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

RW today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> TGI Friday, really glad this week is over. Tuesday, my big Mercedes van blue the turbo and sucked all the oil out of the engine and seized up. New engine and turbo. Then Wednesday twisted my knee, so walking with a limp at the moment. Yesterday a job I have been planning for almost a year got porsponed till March.
> To put a smile on my face today is TC2
> View attachment 12490033
> View attachment 12490035
> ...


No need to apologise Gino, sounds like a horrendous week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Orient Monarch back on the factory black strap.


----------



## andy_g (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

GO Sixties Iconic on the wrist today...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

castlk said:


> _*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve on Leather
> 
> *
> 
> ...


That's gorgeous. 
What's the case size ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my IWC MKXVIII silver dial on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps for PilotFriday ✈

Love this watch more and more. The dial looks white in most pics but I tried to take one where it does look powdered silver, a cool color and texture. I was not very successful but you can kinda tell 

TGIF. 
B



























Where it looks more silver


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bulova Moon Watch


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Closing out a long week with the sweep of the 262 khz.


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

Seiko


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Judge1 (Mar 31, 2016)

My daily beater...


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Lord Matic today. Crystal in desperate need of a polish.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

6306.


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

Perseverence said:


> Range time with range watch.


Nice ACOG!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

castlk said:


> _*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve on Leather
> 
> *
> 
> ...


That's an amazing Marlin! My 1966 is close to my heart but a little dull. The 70s were the best! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Time to punch in ... thank god a) it's Friday, b) I'm not in Florida, c) everything else, I suppose.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Happy SINNful Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 12490677
> 
> 
> Time to punch in ... thank god a) it's Friday, b) I'm not in Florida, c) everything else, I suppose.


True! WUS Florida stay safe

This crystal on my citizen looks horrible with all the scratches lol... so much for mineral crystals









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

Was working in Leicester Highcross Shopping Centre (UK) earlier today, and love this YAMAHA white piano!










*Instagram*


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

1970 Accutron Spaceview...


----------



## marcstang (Sep 29, 2013)

Explorer II for Weekend shenanigans

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch Vintage Chronograph Diver with Landeron 248 under the hood


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot of a beautiful piece!


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Relaxing with my Laco Leipzig on today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Carpenter. Patina is coming along.


----------



## KickToc (Sep 5, 2013)

⌚


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

On my left hand



On my right hand, new version Moonwatch, walking the dog


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Tactico TC2 to end the work week. Gino, I see you are wearing yours too. Hope the knee is better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Steven, much appriciated my friend. 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> No need to apologise Gino, sounds like a horrendous week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrew, much appriciated mate.

just admiring that beautiful Raymond Weil. 
Wow Andrew, your collection has grown so much in the last year, ..looks amazing. 
I hope you still have the Winking Saddo, that one always makes me smile.
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Thanks Andrew, much appriciated mate.
> 
> just admiring that beautiful Raymond Weil.
> Wow Andrew, your collection has grown so much in the last year, ..looks amazing.
> ...


Yes, still got him. I'll have to get him out for some wrist time shortly. I've had the RW for nearly 6 years now, it doesn't come out very often. Hope next week is better for you ?.

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crimper2000 (Jul 18, 2016)

Fortis Cockpit One


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

BB Noir on shell cordovan to end the week


----------



## Marka1980 (May 26, 2017)

Orient M Force on the strap off my Seagull Tank Commander.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's gorgeous.
> What's the case size ?


34mm

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Seiko SRP581 monster.

I'm working from home, so this is the fourth time I've changed watches today 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

That sucks I Feel your pain Gino.
Hang in there...things can only get better.



Watchcollector21 said:


> TGI Friday, really glad this week is over. Tuesday, my big Mercedes van blue the turbo and sucked all the oil out of the engine and seized up. New engine and turbo. Then Wednesday twisted my knee, so walking with a limp at the moment. Yesterday a job I have been planning for almost a year got porsponed till March.
> To put a smile on my face today is TC2
> View attachment 12490033
> View attachment 12490035
> ...


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Again today

Have a good weekend!










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## REDHELLOMOTO (Feb 12, 2013)

My first christopher ward









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The ever-present Spectre of indebtedness


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Newly arrived.

I think this is the fifth 173 that I have purchased. Yeesh.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

atdegs said:


> Carpenter. Patina is coming along.
> 
> View attachment 12490961
> 
> ...


Oh heck yeah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the weekend with the Origin Watch Co vintage field watch on a DrunkArtStraps  this is a prototype and I'm very much looking forward to the prod model with all the changes. It'll be killer and a great value imho 
HAGWE


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Trying on my coworkers Alpinist.









Somewhat surprised how easily that inner bezel turns.Beautiful watch though.


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

Wearing my lumi for now.

Lol, ready for Irma!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

CW Trident.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm going back to a Citizen today - my seldom-worn Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Chronograph CA4330-57H. I'm not sure why I don't wear it more often. It has 26 changeable time zones and is 
atomic clock powered, so it keeps to-the-second time if I set it in the window at night. I was originally drawn to it because of its somewhat unusual gray face.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## dfi69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dfi69 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That dial


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

motzbueddel said:


> Honeymoon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! This is one honey"moon" that will likely continue for quite some time Enjoy your beautiful new Speedy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

YeRedBaron said:


> Nice ACOG!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Based off the last two days, I'd say about 480 yards is the max effective range of standard issue M4, standard issue ACOG, and Rescue Airman or at least Combat Support Soldier.

Now we're getting to the point that everything has catastrophic effects on stability.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Stunning!
> Could you share more pictures please? (Case back, Side profile, etc.)
> Is the crystal Sapphire?


Just saw this! I'll do it in the AM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday's flavor of the day, Akrone K-02 Blue Whale


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Affordable Russian Chronograph.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Will gerald (Nov 24, 2016)

Seiko


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

Perseverence said:


> Based off the last two days, I'd say about 480 yards is the max effective range of standard issue M4, standard issue ACOG, and Rescue Airman or at least Combat Support Soldier.
> 
> Now we're getting to the point that everything has catastrophic effects on stability.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I've got an EoTech EXPS3, with a magnifier... so I could reach out to 500 or so

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

Going to a gaming event later today, but decided to listen to some jams on my fully balanced desktop headphone system (using all silver wiring except UK mains plugs) with my G-Shock GWX-5600WA-7.

Will switch to my Tudor North Flag Ref: M91210N-0001 when I leave home for the event (might also take the G-Shock, just in case) ^^


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

My brother wearing his G-shock Rangeman watch, we are playing paintball today so I'm not wearing my good watches.

Mine is Protrek triple sensor









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Searching for fresh eggs


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Searching for fresh eggs


Man I feel that, the farm up the road from me doesn't have any today, I need some chickens of my own 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Searching for fresh eggs


Man I feel that, the farm up the road from me doesn't have any this morning, I think I need to just get my own chickens 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Recovery from Friday night = a lot of coffee









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Saturday morning casual. Worn&wound edition



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

M68 for a day at the lake









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Dreamnine (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm still wearing and enjoying my Rado Diastar to the point where my Tissot Visodate keeps stopping as I forget to move it around or manually wind it.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Frogman...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today has to be Benny Green,


















this watch has been with me through thick & thin and still perfect.
G


----------



## dfi69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Today is the Monster!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Diver


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Today has to be Benny Green,
> View attachment 12493163
> View attachment 12493171
> View attachment 12493173
> ...


Love the look of the patina against the green dial, and the strap seems perfectly matched. Overall, it gives the impression of a well-loved watch. Nice, Gino!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy for my daughter's soccer game.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

The 104 on a handmade German strap:


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Deep Blue Master 2000 "Smurf". Love the full dial lume!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

YeRedBaron said:


> I've got an EoTech EXPS3, with a magnifier... so I could reach out to 500 or so
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm sure an ACOG could, too.

The point I'm making is without the stability of an actual stand, mat, and the recoil of the rifle knocking off your sight picture not matter how well you're holding it (remember, none of the fancy tools of the Designated Marksman and an EBR or a sniper and an M110 SASS), it's a lot more difficult - especially if there's no spotter.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet. How do you like it thus far ?


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

6850 SC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope everyone is having a great Saturday. 
Hung out with my grandson this morning, picked up new Glycine watches at UPS, met with Art of DrunkArtStraps and now enjoying a beer on a beautiful NC Saturday 


















À WIS and strap junky in the making. His first GTG 


















Cheers


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Carrera997 said:


> 6850 SC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Somehow the digits remind me of Salvador Dali..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Hope everyone is having a great Saturday.
> Hung out with my grandson this morning, picked up new Glycine watches at UPS, met with Art of DrunkArtStraps and now enjoying a beer on a beautiful NC Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


Brice mate, that looks the perfect Saturday morning/afternoon.
maybee dinner with the Mrs in the evening and your set.
so cool.
G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Brice mate, that looks the perfect Saturday morning/afternoon.
> maybee dinner with the Mrs in the evening and your set.
> so cool.
> G


Thank you. A blast so far. 
My daughter surprised us and is visiting from college today  We have church with the whole fam at 6 th then we may just grill out in the backyard and enjoy the perfect weather before Irma drops water all over


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


>


So so cool to see that bronze Brian. Very very nice piece, love the patina.
now you got to post on ( MY BRONZE DIVER ADDICTION. )
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you. A blast so far.
> My daughter surprised us and is visiting from college today  We have church with the whole fam at 6 th then we may just grill out in the backyard and enjoy the perfect weather before Irma drops water all over


sounds awsome, do it enjoy it, and be SAFE. 
I love days like that.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


> Love the look of the patina against the green dial, and the strap seems perfectly matched. Overall, it gives the impression of a well-loved watch. Nice, Gino!


thanks Jim, 
i have owned it for a few years, have been diving with it, up to depths of 30 meters, last year in Croatia was diving, water skiing, swimming. Hasn't missed a beat, ETA movement, titanium display case back and crown. Still in perfect condition, still only +3/4sec per day. 
Those boys at Benarus/Stevral/Raven, really know how to make a solid watch.

But it does not compare to that awsome awsome awsome gold and black Speedmaster of yours.
G


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Ginault Ocean Rover and conveyor belt sushi









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

skx today


----------



## colincronin (Aug 26, 2017)

Changed the band on my Citizen World Time A-T earlier in the week... taking it out in this sunny day


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Baby Tuna on a night shift.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Speedmaster on romantic night out in liverpool. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

Supporting UT. 
Hook em horns!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Savouring an exquisite Saturday with a true classic, my Celadon Imperial in Blanc de Chine...

Have a magnificent day ahead friends!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/celadon-imperial-impressions-969877.html


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SeaDweller switch


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

96b236 Lobster


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L








​


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Watching tv in a relatively dark room with my Kontiki... thought it might be an interesting photo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Playing around with a friend's Fifty Fathoms! Very beautiful watch, but a bit too large for my wrist


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

rayofpwn said:


> Supporting UT.
> Hook em horns!
> 
> 
> ...


Now that has been hard to do the past few year! 

BOOMER SOONER!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Juvenia ref 9202.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

On the front porch...I can't believe it's 70 degrees!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Breitling _SuperOcean 42...

_


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Stunning!
> Could you share more pictures please? (Case back, Side profile, etc.)
> Is the crystal Sapphire?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

CWC on perlon.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Enjoying a sunny Sunday afternoon with my 857 UTC. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Hurricane-worthy...


----------



## dfi69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Dressy little Timex for the morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I've been wearing my Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT on the new Alpina Estrap that turns a regular watch into a smart watch. 
The silver dial on this watch is very nice and I like the red and blue touches too. 
Have a great Sunday. 
Brice


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Zilla for the afternoon.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

................









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

white chrono


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Seiko Sunday today


















mesh on the samurai,
....after trying it on for most of the day, I much prefer it on leather or nato straps.
G


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Steinhart ovm 2.0 looking very gray in the sun



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

2441


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jeep & G-Shock


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e








​


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Samurai Monday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

Rainy in Kaneohe today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Pan-Europ


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Snow Turtle









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Monday!


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Took the day off work cause I feel like crap, resting in bed with the Sinn 103









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

I finally joined the club...


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

SMP


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

GnarKing said:


> Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


I like how you took the picture on this one! Nicely done

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Vintage Longines for me!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

New to me so I'm taking it for a spin.


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

Haven't taken the Bulova Moonwatch for a spin in a while, rekindling with it today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Boscastle, Cornwall


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Master Compressor Chrono









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue Watch Monday here too with the Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 LE # 5 of 10.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)




----------



## P695 (Aug 23, 2016)

Orient Mako XL


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Back in Rotation: U2-Aeternitas..........


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning!


----------



## Brosh (Dec 12, 2016)

Back from an overdue service...









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Zodiac. Love the lume through that beveled bezel.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor Chronograph series 1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12495033


Love this dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Starting off the week with the Cocktail Time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Chrono runday Monday


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

Brown Brightz


----------



## Pheeelco (Jun 30, 2016)

My good old Amphibia









Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Blue Watch Monday here too with the Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 LE # 5 of 10.


I'm pretty sure I love your entire collection. Keep em coming, and keep making me jealous as heck.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

This today, and tomorrow definitely.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tommyboy31 said:


> This today, and tomorrow definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a pretty face


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tommyboy31 said:


> I'm pretty sure I love your entire collection. Keep em coming, and keep making me jealous as heck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thank you 
Too bad I can't keep them all. Always ina state of flux, selling a few to try the best ones as I don't want to add $ to the hobby


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

another chrono


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Blue Monday with the Samurai Blue Lagoon with dome sapphire crystal









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you
> Too bad I can't keep them all. Always ina state of flux, selling a few to try the best ones as I don't want to add $ to the hobby


I'll have to start saving up and keep an eye out for some of your pieces. Especially your Fortis.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tommyboy31 said:


> I'll have to start saving up and keep an eye out for some of your pieces. Especially your Fortis.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That is a beauty


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

UndoneMonday with my custom Aqua. 
Have a good evening


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

The Rolex 116400 black dial Milgauss, unfortunately discontinued...


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

Changed straps to black Shell Cordovan-->


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Waiting for my son while he's at School of Rock. ******'s! 🥑


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Dug out the orange Kodiak strap for the 55 today.

Forgot how much I love that combo

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Depth Gauge

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wenger Swiss Military Roadster 850791 on a Clockwork Synergy rally strap








​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Dark









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Scooped a Rubber B strap for the Submariner. It's extremely comfortable.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## BigAl1970 (Jul 29, 2010)

SuperOcean Steelfish on OEM rubber mesh. 
Have a good day all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

YMII


----------



## martycus (Feb 21, 2015)

Mitsukoshi for this Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

'90 Dolce 5E31 l... At the DMV for work :/









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

'5' today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

SBGA095









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## darkclassic (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch Chronograph Diver


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am wearing the Oris 65 diver on the Oris Tropic rubber strap so glad I got this one back. 

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DrGonzo said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I need this try this on.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

L U Chopard today.....


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

Here's an interesting one (or at least something you don't see every day). Back before I could get a legit sub, I was looking for something similar. I didn't know a whole lot at the time (not sure that I know much now, other than what I like). I wound up with this re-start of the old Tavannes brand. I like the Carbon Fiber thing. It's not very "loud", in person. It's got an ETA 2824 and doesn't have a budget feel at all, pretty substantial. Not my best purchase ever, and probably not worth anything, but I still kinda like it. I wonder if the brand will survive very long (or if the still exist at the moment).


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Quiet lunch.
Sorry the image came out big.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Not sure about the combination... 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Wearing one of my favorite and fun to wear watches today


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Started the day with the Radio Room while doing yard work.
Switched to the PADI Solar to enjoy a little cruise in the sunshine.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A nice little faker that runs very well


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

I bought this 1957 IWC Calibre 401 today. Nice blue croc band, interesting honeycomb patina on the dial. Lovely in the sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Raven Trekker on bracelet as I leave work to go home and grill out


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

007 on Cincy strap works seatbelt NATO. Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Raven Trekker on bracelet as I leave work to go home and grill out


Yum... steaks tonight! Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

YeRedBaron said:


> Yum... steaks tonight! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


And a beer


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Here's what I wore Sunday waiting for "Hamilton" to start at the Hollywood Pantages. It was my second time seeing it, and even without the original cast, just immensely entertaining! (it's a pretty bad pic ... heck, it could be "Cats" for all you know.)









And because I wasn't clever enough to wear it on Sunday to the show, I wore it today ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Sticking with Swiss Army watches today. This is my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time 241441. It is one of the few watches that I own with absolutely no lume. It is useful for traveling between two time zones, but it doesn't get much wrist time, to be honest. I have it on a Super Engineer II bracelet since I put its original bracelet on another Victorinox watch.








​


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Orient adventurer rings all the right bells for me. I just love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

Colors









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## andrewfear (Feb 19, 2011)

Panerai 716. Totally changes what you think of a panerai.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> And a beer


Cheers buddy!

Also, decided to wear my Hammy for the next few days.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tommyboy31 said:


> Cheers buddy!
> 
> Also, decided to wear my Hammy for the next few days.
> 
> ...


Nice 

 Leinenkugels for the win


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Getting a bit cold in the evenings in London, 
today helping limping along is my Prometheus pirhana, 44mm and it wears like 44


















just to remind us how nice when we are on holiday:-(
G


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Geek alert!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

Alpinist on a Halios strap.


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

- Tudor Watch North Flag Bracelet Ref: M91210N-0001, but wearing OEM leather strap from Ref: M91210N-0002!
- Onkyo Europe DP-X1 balanced digital audio player
- Double Helix Cables (DHC) 2.5mm to 2x 3-Pin XLR pure silver cable
- Optoma NuForce UK 2x HA-200 monoblock headphone amplifiers, via Massdrop (used in a fully differential balanced setup)
- DHC Complement4 2x 3-Pin XLR to 4-Pin XLR pure silver adapter
- DHC Prion4 'The Legend of Zelda' themed 18.8AWG pure silver balanced cable, terminated in 4-Pin XLR connector, and 2x 3.5mm ear cup connections
- Focal Elear headphones


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Another fun to wear and definitely among my best buys...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I am wearing the Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on Alpina's Estrap which turns the watch into a smart watch so I am able to track my steps and sleep without always wearing my Fitbit. It's actually very comfortable and really unobtrusive on the wrist. Won't be the solution for everyone but it's a nice alternative. It suits the watch well too.

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Turtle on a wet and windy day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

GS Wednesday with the Snowflake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

With all the rain, I was feeling blue today.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Jaeger LeCoultre Geophysic today


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Trintec Zulu-03 Altimeter on Tsovet strap.

The strap actually came with a Tsovet watch (SMT-FW44) but I kept it for this reason. Seeing as how the Oak & Oscar is sent off for maintenance, I needed a brown strap watch.

Really sets off the Trintec, and I used the black Trintec clasp with it.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

A funky vintage Waltham diver today


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Patek Nautilus 5711 39 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Patek Nautilus 5711 40 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> I am wearing the Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on Alpina's Estrap which turns the watch into a smart watch so I am able to track my steps and sleep without always wearing my Fitbit. It's actually very comfortable and really unobtrusive on the wrist. Won't be the solution for everyone but it's a nice alternative. It suits the watch well too.
> 
> Have a great day.
> B


Sell me your Fortis!!


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Vintage Waltham (circa 1968) to go with my vintage BMW 2002tii (1974).



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Something about Rose Gold.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ol' Blue Eyes Raymond Weil Sinatra Edition. Dress watch for a change.

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kontiki today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

BLNR on a foggy hump day in San Francisco.

A welcome change from all the record breaking hot weather recently









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

fiskadoro said:


> A funky vintage Waltham diver today
> 
> View attachment 12503191


Are you kidding?!? That's awesome!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Love this one! That little red on the dial sets it off.

Cheers!



MuckyMark said:


>


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Ahhhh....beautiful like the sea.

Cheers!



Bidle said:


> Patek Nautilus 5711 39 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Patek Nautilus 5711 40 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS for hump day this week


----------



## dfi69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Not on my wrist in the pic but it was the rest of the time.









Originally posted to my IG.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Seiko srpa83 on a BlueShark Nato on a Grey day in Michigan!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

fiskadoro said:


> A funky vintage Waltham diver today


Brilliant! Nice Waltham

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Spunwell said:


> ALS for hump day this week


Talk about a dial that pops! Love those hands and the tiniest sprinkle of red.

Cheers Jason

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Samurai time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the IWC MKXVIII for steak grilling and a beer


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jwillee said:


> Talk about a dial that pops! Love those hands and the tiniest sprinkle of red.
> 
> Cheers Jason
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks Josh, the overcast sky really makes the blued hands stand out.


----------



## steven.payne73 (Aug 9, 2017)

Robotaz is the man.... just received

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sumo time


----------



## sonofeve (Oct 16, 2016)

Starting the day with a reverso large duoface. Happy Thursday !









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

steven.payne73 said:


> Robotaz is the man.... just received
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, Steve! I've created another WIS monster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the IWC MKXVIII for steak grilling and a beer


Every time I see this one, I want to stop by the AD.... Love that dial

Need to have restraint! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Today I am wearing another of my no-lume watches - the Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183. It is a dress watch, not intended for swimming or diving, and it is very legible in regular iindoor or outdoor lighting, so lume is not an issue. It, like many of my watches, is a chronograph, one that has a one one-thousandth second subdial that spins like crazy for the first 30 seconds. It is a novelty, maybe not that useful, but fun to watch.








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jwillee said:


> Every time I see this one, I want to stop by the AD.... Love that dial
> 
> Need to have restraint!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I waited for so long and went to the AD like 10 times to see it and try it on ... I waited too long


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## bribemewithfood (Oct 27, 2009)

Seiko Samurai LE on blue and white NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangkas_Berani_88 (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today going curtain shopping with the wife, God help me...
to help me pass the time while she looks is my faithful friend the Oris TT1













On black ostrich leg leather strap from Combat Straps.
G


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Homage. Didn't really like it until I changed to a rubber strap.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue day.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

jovani said:


>


Very nice watch, what is the case size and your wrist size?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just dropped the wife off at work, I'm sporting this as much as possible now a days, you know the end of summer in Michigan is almost here! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM again......Just love this watch!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's mine for today and what's left of the summer in Michigan..















Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice watch, what is the case size and your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


SEIKO SUN065P1, 47.5 mm


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today is space day  with the Fortis Classic Cosmonauts chrono still on the bracelet. Haven't even tried a strap once on it, it just works so well... I may try the Fortis nato for weekends. 
Cheers. B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tanjecterly said:


> Blue day.


Awesome


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AresGear (Feb 3, 2012)

Just got this yesterday from another member here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nomos Timeless Club II.

Happy Thursday.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I hope all goes well Gino. 
Great combo as well.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Today going curtain shopping with the wife, God help me...
> to help me pass the time while she looks is my faithful friend the Oris TT1
> View attachment 12505135
> View attachment 12505137
> ...


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

What is it about this position with the hands that makes the watch look so much better? Clearly all the manufacturers know about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JessePinkman (Jul 19, 2016)

Glycine Combat Sub










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Vintage for today


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

Honeymoon phase 









Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

VC Overseas









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Black Bae









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Hard to go wrong with the 36mm Combat 6...


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Still this one:


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 07 by Bidle Lt, on Flick


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 03 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Morning ... now that I'm divesting my agglomeration of watches, I'm wearing the same watch two days in a row! Very odd feeling ...









Although I did start the day with a Vostok ... I'm selling it and needed a wrist shot, but I didn't want to take it off, because I don't want to say goodbye to my Scuba Dude... or any of my other Scuba Dudes ...









And I was going to wear my Swiss Army Original ... Been lost for a while, few years or so, gift from my wife in the mid-90s. In the sock drawer, of course. Anyway, as far as I can remember, I had the battery changed in 2005 or 2006, so it was bizarre to see it running w/correct date and _almost_ exact time (pic is from last night). It's sad, b/c NOBODY in my meat world life would find this remotely interesting -- a watch still running on a 10-11-year old battery w/correct time and date after multiple DST shifts. Signs and wonder! The rational explanation is that I had the battery changed and just forgot, but it's been lost for at least 4 years, so perhaps there are supernatural forces at work. Anyway, was gonna wear it today but I accidentally left it in the sock drawer ...


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today is space day  with the Fortis Classic Cosmonauts chrono still on the bracelet. Haven't even tried a strap once on it, it just works so well... I may try the Fortis nato for weekends.
> Cheers. B
> 
> SELL ME YOUR FORTIS!!!


----------



## kb.watch (Oct 14, 2016)

At work with friends


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 12505583


Beautiful. I love my B&M. Why doesn't Baume get more love at WUS?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bidle said:


> Still this one:
> 
> 
> Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 07 by Bidle Lt, on Flick
> ...


my dream watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Grinny456 said:


> Jeep99dad said:
> 
> 
> > Today is space day  with the Fortis Classic Cosmonauts chrono still on the bracelet. Haven't even tried a strap once on it, it just works so well... I may try the Fortis nato for weekends.
> ...


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

Whilst enjoying the late sunny afternoon, thought to do a wrist check of my Tudor North Flag with the official leather strap (wearing it in) ⌚?








[video]https://i.imgur.com/y41VAWN.mp4[/video]

*Instagram link*


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New incoming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

LuminORIS









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

I may wear a Smith & Bradley to shoot, but I'll wear the $20 Casio to clean.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks to a lunchtime visit from our local postal worker, I got to change straps and put this on for my afternoon classes. From what I can tell so far, it's just a couple years older than I am


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Light, comfy, and legible


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Seamaster Ti on a busy Thursday









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Cant beat this for $300!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> I hope all goes well Gino.
> Great combo as well.


Thanks Brian much appriciated, 
update on curtain trip, .....drove about 80miles, stopped at 15 curtain shops, then went back to the first shop where she finally chose a beautiful set of curtains that I picked as soon as we walked into the shop about 9.45am. Finally got to do my work errand at 3.15pm. ....which took 5 min..... You gotta laugh...... The curtains are being altered to size and will be ready on Monday.

G


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Its really a beauty









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Spidolite Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Perseverence said:


> I may wear a Smith & Bradley to shoot, but I'll wear the $20 Casio to clean.


I miss my SAW so much

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Watching time fly on the Orient Saturation Diver 300m


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

New arrival today from Watchmann...


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Roll'ex'ing in my '74.










Earlier today, we had some other vintage car excitement. I need that Hako. Drool. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Been falling in love with my Hammy all over again the last few days.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AirKing7 (Feb 9, 2017)

JessePinkman said:


> Glycine Combat Sub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice piece you have


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

iam7head said:


> New incoming
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good call my friend


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Glycine Combat6 vintage field on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas love the brown dial but it's not easy to capture


----------



## JessePinkman (Jul 19, 2016)

AirKing7 said:


> That's a nice piece you have


Thanks! Jomashop has them for $475. I just got it last month. I've really enjoyed it so far. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my 16710 on leather today, the weekend is almost here friends.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch Chronograph


----------



## Hogan1976 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Sometimes you just have to stop what you're doing on a busy day at work, put on a different watch, take a picture or two, and post it to WRUW. Much better than a coffee break ... tho I'm still drinking the coffee.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E








​


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Stuckx.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

smp


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C (year 2005)


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I think this is the first time I've ever worn a G-Shock to work.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Orient Saturation Diver


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Schaumburg Bloodmoon Meteorite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Mid-day switch to my just-arrived Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369. I wanted to charge it up for the rest of the day and maybe tomorrow, although it came with a one-month charge. I already sized the bracelet and it wears very comfortably. Since it has solid end links there is no rattle and it is not any heavier than many of my other watches, so I am very pleased with this purchase.








​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*HAGWE Guys!! Helberg CH8 







*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

FliegerFriday with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 
Cheers. B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's super hot


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

D.G. Ahoy!


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

Yay, My Exp II came home, better than ever! I even put the bracelet on, for a change.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's super hot


I'm loving it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Heuer Autavia Viceroy in great, black and white Nato.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Today is a good day. It's Friday, I look good, I feel good. And there's this: for the last 13 years I've been driving 3 hours a day to work and back, a 100-mile round trip. Yesterday I accepted an offer (with a handsome raise) for a better job, 15 minutes from my house. I feel like Peter from Office Space, after he gets hypnotized and rolls in to work like a boss. Damn it feels good to be a gangster. Happy Friday all.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

TGIF!! It's never soon enough...

Trying on a khaki nato. Not too sure about it. Might be a bracelet only watch

Have a fine weekend everyone!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

This again.... 1974 Omega DeVille.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro0223 (Aug 11, 2012)

My fav









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

116622










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

pyddet said:


> This again.... 1974 Omega DeVille.


Great watch, but did you....shave your arm?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

My Hammy for now, and my Pro-trek for the bonfire later today!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Late post today, hope all had/having a wonderful Friday,
This one just arrived, unboxing pics




































now I have both TC2 models.






Apologies for the bad pictures.
G


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Can't get enough of this one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

TGIF!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five2Four to end the week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wrapping up the week with the PVD Alpina Startimer Chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 
HAGWE


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

motzbueddel said:


> Not sure about the combination...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12507417


Big Clive -- that's one of the more unique and interesting PAMs I've seen. Care to share details about this one? :-!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Grand Seiko Spring Drive/GMT today...


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

I prefer the non ceramic bezel.... am I weird? Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

WOW!
I know you had an awesome day and will have a fantastic weekend as well by the looks of it.
Huge congrats G.
Thoughts are with all Londoners....stay safe.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Late post today, hope all had/having a wonderful Friday,
> This one just arrived, unboxing pics
> View attachment 12508889
> View attachment 12508905
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

_Glashutte Original Senator Diary (alarm watch)...

_


----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

My "Orange-Friday" watch; Rolex Milgauss on the Rubber B strap.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Trekkie said:


> My "Orange-Friday" watch; Rolex Milgauss on the Rubber B strap.
> View attachment 12509443


That sir is a proper combination, very nice


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

No lume but remarkably legible in very low light


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Testaf









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am wearing my newly-arrived Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369 again on Saturday. It arrived with a one-month charge but I want to see if I can max it out by wearing it for a few days. This kinetic watch cannot be wound on a traditional watch winder and the charger that Seiko sells costs more than the watch.






​


----------



## vesterm (Aug 10, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> TGIF!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bribemewithfood (Oct 27, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> TGIF!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful and great history behind it! Really thinking about selling my Omega to cover this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Speedy TinTin again.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> WOW!
> I know you had an awesome day and will have a fantastic weekend as well by the looks of it.
> Huge congrats G.
> Thoughts are with all Londoners....stay safe.


Thanks Brian, 
much appriciated, worrying times in big cities. 
G


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sammy with my daughter 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Late post today, hope all had/having a wonderful Friday,
> This one just arrived, unboxing pics
> View attachment 12508889
> View attachment 12508905
> ...


Gino, both of them look fantastic. Enjoy 
Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

hongkongtaipan said:


> I am wearing my newly-arrived Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369 again on Saturday. It arrived with a one-month charge but I want to see if I can max it out by wearing it for a few days. This kinetic watch cannot be wound on a traditional watch winder and the charger that Seiko sells costs more than the watch.
> 
> View attachment 12509525​


Allegedly a Braun electric toothbrush charger will do the trick. Try google for instructions.
I've got two kinetic Seikos but always use the wearing method, be prepared to wear it solidly for a couple of weeks to get it fully charged. You will have to wear it on a regular basis, once a week thereafter. I've got the yellow BFK which is now discontinued, had it for years, they're great solid watches, enjoy.

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Promaster Carbon today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Wow. Love that. What is the model?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Matchday! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

Early start for a Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Enjoying a coffee and still sporting this one...oh how it sings in natural light. Doug at MWW smashed it out the park!










life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> That sir is a proper combination, very nice


A orange creamsicle comes to mind, heading to the store now.. That is the first time I have seen orange version, how many colors are there?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Baron Samedi today
Cheers


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great weekend Guys!


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

My favorite blue.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Uhrmensch said:


> Baron Samedi today
> Cheers
> View attachment 12510127


Just awesome. I need to get a fun Bubble at some point.


----------



## WatchH82 (Sep 10, 2017)

Last week I bought my first watch in 20 years, it's a Louis Erard 1931 Small Seconds Open.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Zodiac Saturday. 
HAGWE









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Still heading west. Switched to the Waltham today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Blue skies, blue Tudor, blue lizard.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

My daily.
GST-W110-1AER


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

New arrival. Steinhart ocean 39 on an aftermarket jubilee bracelet.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Breitling Saturday. Have a great one.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pelagos


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Gino, both of them look fantastic. Enjoy
> Cheers
> Andrew
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks Andrew, 
much appriciated. Need to try it on a few diffrent straps, before I decide if it's a keeper. 
I am impressed with the accuracy. In 24 hours hasn't gained or lost anything. and when on wrist it kind of faces me like the other tc2, especially when driving I can see it immediately.
thanks again Andrew.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Zodiac Saturday.
> HAGWE
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful collection of Zodiacs mate, and great combos,
i see you are watching qualifying. Coooooollllllll.
G


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Brey17 said:


>


What an incredible release. Looks great on that strap.... do tell its source.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

YoungGPS said:


> Sammy with my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YoungGPS, 
congratulations on your daughter,
that pic just made my day.
G


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Decided to wear this fella today. It was my first "proper" watch so to speak when my ex-wife got it for me as a birthday present around ten years ago.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Again with this one today, starting to really enjoy it.












G


----------



## Brosh (Dec 12, 2016)

Desk diving with my PAM111









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

Chill afternoon, just got a Crown & Buckle Phalanx strap for the Hamilton, looks great and comfortable!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

B&R Vintage 126 today. I need to wear this one more often.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you kindly


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Type 20 Extra Special. As you can see, I took the second picture earlier today but never got around to posting! Just slowing down now!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Afternoon change-up...


----------



## asteele711 (Jan 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

Today's pictures, posted on Instagram before posting on Facebook.

---

1/2

Travelling and working once again, in Coventry, UK currently ?

Interesting is that I am standing outside the *Philip Larkin Pub*, which was formerly renamed the _Tudor Rose_, a historic heritage building and pub! So cool ?
Note that I am wearing a Tudor watch too; ironic ha!










*Instagram Post #1*


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

2/2

---

Relaxing after work with Simian Mobile Disco, and Beastie Boys! ???

Got a tad bored and wanted to take some killer pics of two of my primary three hobbies (gaming is the third) ?⌚?

Enjoy! ??














































*Instagram #2*

---

- *Tudor Watch North Flag Bracelet Ref: M91210N-0001*, but wearing the optional OEM leather strap from *Ref: M91210N-0002*.
Purchased from the amazing *Johnsons Jewellers*! <3

- *Onkyo DP-X1* balanced digital audio player

- *Double Helix Cables* (DHC) 2.5mm to 2x 3-Pin XLR pure silver cable

- *Optoma NuForce UK* 2x *HA-200 monoblock headphone amplifiers*, via *Massdrop* (used in a fully differential balanced setup)

- DHC *Complement4 2x 3-Pin XLR to 4-Pin XLR pure silver adapter*

- DHC *Prion4* *'The Legend of Zelda' themed 18.8AWG* pure silver balanced cable, terminated in 4-Pin XLR connector, and 2x 3.5mm ear cup connections

- *Focal* *Elear headphones*

- *MCRU* 2x *No.14 UK Mains Lead*

- MCRU *Acrylic Isolation Platform Black* with four sorbothane isolation feet

- MCRU 3x *large oak feet*


----------



## davidomega (Dec 15, 2015)

Smiths PRS-29A (W10 'Reissue')
36mm fixed lugs late 60s inspired.
ETA 2801-2 handwind


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks great on you, @davidomega. I've danced around getting one. How do you like it?


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Cheers G.
I never miss F1. 



Watchcollector21 said:


> beautiful collection of Zodiacs mate, and great combos,
> i see you are watching qualifying. Coooooollllllll.
> G


----------



## davidomega (Dec 15, 2015)

Sir-Guy said:


> Looks great on you, @davidomega. I've danced around getting one. How do you like it?


@Sir-Guy Thanks! I absolutely adore this watch!!! it is worth double-triple its price (about 345 pounds now). I also was dancing around it for about 1 year, last month I had the chance to buy it brand-new and pulled the trigger.
Oh boy, I was not disapointed.

I bought the 36mm, and was a bit worried that it would look a bit too small, but in person you figure out that this is the perfect size, as it has long lug-to-lug size, about 47mm. And for me that's what mainly counts on a watch size.

The ETA 2801-2 is amazing, as I prefer handwound movements (it's a joy winding it every morning). It is keeping +1 sec/day with normal use! Also, you can consider that it is a well-known and tested movement, any decent watchmaker will be able to service it and source parts if needed in the future, and for me that's a huge plus when buying a watch.
I highly recommend it, as they are now in-stock at timefactors website.
I was also trying to decide between the PRS-29A and the Stowa Flieger 36mm no date and no logo. But I am really glad that I bought it over the Stowa, it is almost half the price, and same, if not better, quality (I had the chance to hold one, and I can assure you that.)
You feel it is solidly built, it's got a nice weight to it. Also if you like NATOs this watch was born to fit them! (this in the picture is a french clip leather strap which is also included with a black one in the package).
PM me if you need more details.

I'd say it's a perfect watch for the price.
Best Regards,
David


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

$10 Game of Thrones t-shirt from Amazon, $10 athletic shorts from Kohl's, three year old worn-out Birkenstocks, and my Datejust! Wouldn't have it any other way 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogan1976 (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

41Mets said:


> $10 Game of Thrones t-shirt from Amazon, $10 athletic shorts from Kohl's, three year old worn-out Birkenstocks, and my Datejust! Wouldn't have it any other way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stark words on Lannister colors? Blasphemy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## UKBRO (Nov 5, 2016)

An unusual Jules Jurgensen Jurgentron 42mm Valjoux 7733.
View attachment 12511907
View attachment 12511907


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jazzmaster said:


>


Whoa get back!! That is fantastic details please, 801 with PR?


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cimier Classmatic.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Niranjan.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore these two today


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Trekkie (Feb 16, 2011)

...A orange creamsicle comes to mind, heading to the store now.. That is the first time I have seen orange version, how many colors are there?...

Thank you, it's my favorite orange watch!
The band is not original Rolex, but I used the original clasp. It looks like they have five solid colors and three black with an accent color. Had to go orange, but if I had any other version of the MG my choice would probably be different.
Strap for Rolex Milgauss 40mm - Classic Series | Rubber B Watch Bands & Straps
Hope you found a good creamsicle at the store...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day three for my new Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369. This is the first time in a long time that I've worn the same watch for that long, but I'm trying to rev up the charge in this kinetic watch. It's not as easy as putting it in the sun like I do with my many Citizen Eco-Drives.







​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zixen Trimix


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

At work on a Sunday, not right but has to be done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Seaforth on an early morning.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Whoa get back!! That is fantastic details please, 801 with PR?


This Model 22 Deck Watch was designed and produced by RGM -- but the SO-7001RM movement is a modified Soprod/Peseux 7001-SO handwind movement, 21 jewels, Nivarox hairspring, Glucydur balance wheel, adjusted to 5 positions. ;-)


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Some vintage triple cal love today...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Trying to decide which one I prefer out of my TC2 
and I prefer the first one, the one I am wearing today.


















G


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jazzmaster said:


> This Model 22 Deck Watch was designed and produced by RGM -- but the SO-7001RM movement is a modified Soprod/Peseux 7001-SO handwind movement, 21 jewels, Nivarox hairspring, Glucydur balance wheel, adjusted to 5 positions. ;-)


Thanks very much, that one is a looker


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

For church, I'm wearing my Universal Geneve triple date moon phase.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

UN Marine Diver for today.

Enjoy your Sunday.

View attachment 12512933
View attachment 12512937


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Relo60 said:


> UN Marine Diver for today.
> 
> Enjoy your Sunday.
> 
> ...


I love this one. Can you tell me -- does the cyclops sit on the dial, or the crystal?


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

The Dive Master 500 gets the call for walking the dogs on this rather warm day...


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

erikclabaugh said:


> Some vintage triple cal love today...


Nice watch! Domed crystal is a great look. I've seen the white dial version of this Zodiac at an AD/repair shop. But this black dial really looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Afternoon change, to my lucky Breitling î


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Another Asian 6497


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Afternoon change, to my lucky Breitling î
> View attachment 12513301


In college I had lucky underwear. Never thought about if I have a lucky watch! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ym


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Another soccer Sunday with the 009.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

RomeoT said:


> Another soccer Sunday with the 009.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the greatest dive watches ever made

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Raven Trekker on a titanium canvas strap today for a chill Sunday after a busy Saturday with the babies 

Cheers. B


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Church flex. One of my fave dress affordable.


----------



## esell1 (Apr 15, 2017)

A little zoom for the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Ultra rare invisible watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Sinn Sunday









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

It's TC2 day for me. The lume shot is just one reason I love this watch! Gino, I also agree with your decision! This version of the TC2 is unrivaled!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sunday funday


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

Pics from today!

---

Working on a Sunday (yes I know...☹), but at least it's nice area ?

Switched from my nice Tudor North Flag (leather strap today) this morning to my work white G-Shock G-Lide GWX-5600WA-7 Summer 2017 edition.
Will switch back at the end of the shift ?

#MOTIVATED ??



















*Instagram Post*

---

After my shift pics:


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Tissot Ballade for church and the Blue Lagoon for the afternoon.

Texas summer is winding down so I have to make the most of my summer watches.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Oris 65 on a custom tapered canvas so I can use the Oris Buckle. 
Love this combo.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm moving back from Seiko to Citizen today with another newly-arrived acquisition - my Citizen Eco-Drive Primo Chronograph CA0467-11H.
I like it even more than I thought I would. It's racing-inspired and only my second black PVD watch.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1976 Seikod DX w/17 Jewel Automatic D/D Hacking Movement

*_


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

Great Dress-Diver Combo - Awesome!



hopscottch said:


> Tissot Ballade for church and the Blue Lagoon for the afternoon.
> 
> Texas summer is winding down so I have to make the most of my summer watches.
> 
> ...


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

1675 GMT-MASTER on hollow link bracelet. Manufactured in 1967.










Driving through Saskatchewan earlier today.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Not worn this Cobre for a while












G


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

My GADA sumo on our morning walk. Love this watch so much I'm looking for another one to mod and keep this standard.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

This one again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Crappy photo of an awesome watch. This is why my SARX015 is on the block.


----------



## deleonj (Jun 17, 2012)

Monday diving


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

#BlueWatchMonday with the Limited Edition Astor and Banks Pilomatic B2 # 05/10 
Have a great week everyone 
B



























Darn traffic this morning. Good thing I had this gorgeous dial to entertain me while stopped on the interstate


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

SBGR001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Marathon Monday! New JSAR! Avoided purchasing this one for a couple of years due to the large size - I have come to the realization that my 8" wrist can handle almost anything.










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

This one sits squarely in the grab-n-go-beater category.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

This is a WWYWLN post (what were you wearing last night) ... I attend this black tie event every year, but I sold my only dress watch -- a Raymond Weil Maestro -- last week on eBay. I have a faux alligator strap for this but forgot until the last minute to do a swap, and didn't have time. So I broke all fashion rules and wore a NATO with my tux ...









Fortunately, it was an event where the attendees throw fashion rules out the window....









Saw a lot of bling last night ... plenty of big diamond/gold APs and Rolexes and Hublots. Otherwise, very hard to ID more sedate watches under big French cuffs. I noticed a lot of alligator straps and black leather straps peeking out, so I'm guessing there were a lot of nice watches in the house.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

One would think it was my birthday today! Last week I purchase 2 pre-owned watches on the Forum and one was delayed in transit and therefore they both arrived today. How fun to receive two in the same shipment!

I recently sold a Laco flieger and of course the idea was to put that money in the bank and leave it there! That, obviously, did not happen. I will say that these two spur-of-the-moment purchases are less than what I sold the other one for so I feel slightly okay about myself.

Last month I sold a limited edition black damasko and I've been looking for a light dial watch and was happy to see this one, for sale at a reasonable price. In addition, I've basically had my eye on bronze watches for the last three years and I've gone through four different ones that haven't stuck. Some of it has to do with my feeling like the patina was a little on the dull side. When I saw Ancon for sale and saw this absolutely gorgeous rust patina on the bezel I thought it was worth giving it a try. It is huge, but this patina is absolutely gorgeous.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

At work with my Omega Aqua Terra "Skyfall" - have a good week everyone!


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ever have the feeling someone is watching you? 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Ssb031 mecaquartz









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon On Leather


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

Pics of my Tudor North Flag today (wearing my metal bracelet, Ref: M91210N-0001; having a break from the leather strap from Ref: M91210N-0002)! 




















*Instagram Post #1*

---










*Instagram Post #2* ?️⌚?


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Breitling Blackbird to start the week.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Seiko Sumo on Clockwork Synergy Cordura canvas strap for blue Monday...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Bulova Moon Watch

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

SARW019 on the original horse leather strap...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Panerai on OEM croc strap to usher in the week. Love how versatile this watch is. The croc dresses it up and the rubber dresses it down.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## doctwotree (May 16, 2017)

Just received this beauty last week. Original bracelet from Hamilton on its way now as well.


----------



## CajunsFan (Sep 12, 2017)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre S


----------



## CajunsFan (Sep 12, 2017)

CajunsFan said:


> Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre S


Damn. I need to clean my watch. LOL


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pilot today


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Carpenter Field Watch for the evening.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JMD1082 said:


> View attachment 12515675


Lovely


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

...


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Helm on a thinner rubber strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303








​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Skyhawk AT Blue Angels for Today

*







_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

doctwotree said:


> Just received this beauty last week. Original bracelet from Hamilton on its way now as well.
> View attachment 12516409


This is a beautiful watch! Very handsome indeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Seastar 1000












keeping me company on a 3 hour drive to Wales.
G


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This is some patina!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orion


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

yvrclimber said:


> Nice watch! Domed crystal is a great look. I've seen the white dial version of this Zodiac at an AD/repair shop. But this black dial really looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## doctwotree (May 16, 2017)

Thank you!


JonS1967 said:


> This is a beautiful watch! Very handsome indeed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Morning Steinhart plus a couple of Vostoks I was playing with very late last night














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Wilk Watch Works for this Tuesday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Omega Seamaster Chrono on Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps 
Have a great day 
B


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jimmytamp (Jun 27, 2017)

Today on my wrist...


----------



## martycus (Feb 21, 2015)

MkII









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Loving this RW. Really underrated IMHO


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

This is what happens when you leave home on a rainy night to work the graveyard shift (not your usual shift) and you set your watch at 11:30+ p.m. Lol.

I still enjoyed wearing it though.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## doctwotree (May 16, 2017)

My other Jazzmaster, with an anthracite dial that has more brown in it. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

PP Calatrava 5116r today.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Glycine Airman Double Twelve


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Coming back from gym.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

I have no idea what this is but I love it!


BruFlick said:


> View attachment 12515269


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Combat 6 again... I love my vintage watches, but with the rain and all.....


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

BLNR traveling to San Diego today









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nomos









Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

New Stowa Flieger in my collection, bought from a fellow enthusiast. Enjoying having a Pilot in my rotation.


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Rolex and Patek










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith Elite Reserve De Marche...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Today a girl commented on my watch. It's a miracle!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## loqv75 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Nighthawk

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The PVD Trieste on a Tropic rubber strap tonight


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Delivery from Crepas arrived today, 2 new straps for the TC2 
had an original made, with the same watch no...
























G


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Gigandet Speed Timer G7-008








​


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Zenith El Primero chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

castlk said:


> _*Citizen Skyhawk AT Blue Angels for Today
> 
> *
> 
> ...


What kind of leather strap is that? 
The combo looks good 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

Perseverence said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Do I see some hiking going on? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

I wish you could see this second hand stuttering it's way around the dial or the way it goes back a second before going forward when the chrono is activated. The comical ST19


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

JT Leatherworks bought off of Amazon. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

YeRedBaron said:


> Do I see some hiking going on?





YeRedBaron said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Yessir! This has been my beater watch all week so I decided to take it out for something besides business.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Again today. Took this picture this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Konitki Chrono. Still haven't found an Eterna bracelet for this baby yet. Hint hint. Anyone? Anyone?









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

AT Again


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Fortis Classic Cosmonauts this morning. Still feeling strong  about this one 
Have a great day. B


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Old Edox 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Speedy Date :]


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New to me and I really like.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

SARW019 on Hump day, with my new BlueShark Quick release strap... Really liking it..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

Happy Hump Day


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skindiver


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Eterna soleure









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Don't mind me.


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

My new (new to me at least) Tangente!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

New Orient Neo 70 solar chrono.


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Monster









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Max Bill on Junghans Milanese.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Seiko Samurai for me today, on sand nato












this watch is so easy to wear
G|>


----------



## UKBRO (Nov 5, 2016)

48mm Auto Tissot Seastar 1000 Chrono.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Reliving the 80s again today with my DeVille.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

The Bulova









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Tudor Black Bay 41.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still able to swim in the lake on 20 September, love it!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Mercer Watch Co pilot watch tonight


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

First time wearing this one in a long time.


----------



## ocramida (May 26, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing my Mercer Watch Co pilot watch tonight


Have the same one. Wonderfully understated watch.

Sent from my SM-P580 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

mellow


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Some nice photos in the sun in the shadows









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Orient flight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ulysse Nardin Marine Chronometer for bowling night!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing the Fortis Classic Cosmonauts this morning. Still feeling strong  about this one
> Have a great day. B


That IS a nice piece a

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing the Fortis Classic Cosmonauts this morning. Still feeling strong  about this one
> Have a great day. B


Really been digging this fortis model. Not that I need another watch or chrono but it sure is appealing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Again today. Ending the day in Irvine, CA. Weather is stellar here.

Time to hit up South Coast Plaza for a good meal and watch hunting!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Really been digging this fortis model. Not that I need another watch or chrono but it sure is appealing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





YeRedBaron said:


> That IS a nice piece a
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks guys 
Fortis did a great job on this piece. Impeccable finish, nice case design with curved sides, amazing dial details and ceramic bezel and a Swiss brand with history. The new US pricing makes them even more attractive


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oris for the evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Casio G-Shock (GW-M5610) at work today.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Impossible to keep this watch clean!


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Wishing it were mine. 
Enjoyed the test drive.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I can see why, @yvrclimber! What a pretty dial.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm going back to my new Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369 today. I have my grandkids today (ages 2 and 4) and this watch will hold up to anything they will dish out.








​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Blue Oris Aquis, on custom made leather from Zeplincraft.


















Wine making today. Don't be surprised to see some black arms later.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Ulysse Nardin Marine Chronometer for bowling night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautie Steven.
love the touch of red on the mat black.
G


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> What a beautie Steven.
> love the touch of red on the mat black.
> G


Thanks Gino. It does have a unique look to it.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Trying to brighten up a very wet day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Need Autumn colors... Have a great one Guys!


----------



## martycus (Feb 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> Oris for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a great watch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65 on a Horween leather by DrunkArtStraps. This watch looks good on every strap I've tried on it so far. Super versatile, rubber, bracelet, nato, canvas... 
love it.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oris 65 on a Horween leather by DrunkArtStraps. This watch looks good on every strap I've tried on it so far. Super versatile, rubber, bracelet, nato, canvas...
> love it.


Thanks, Brice! I really like your model too! Oris has done a great job with their lineup.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Chopard LUC blue today


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

A new style for me. Coworkers got me interested in flieger style watches.


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Afternoon switch to the blue Sinn 103..









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

Picked up this Seiko Recraft on clearance for $82 yesterday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

hdmelrose said:


> Picked up this Seiko Recraft on clearance for $82 yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that black or green, kind of hard to tell, lighting and all ..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Khaki Chronograph on ColaReb leather.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Ready for some desk-diving


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

A little dressier today
My $16 HMT Runs about a minute a day fast.

But looks GREAT!!!


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Baume & Mercier Capeland Chronograph...


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

raheelc said:


> Eterna soleure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really nice watch with a 1940's chronograph vibe. I have one of these myself. ;-)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Blue Hammy at the Dr's office.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

NTH Näcken vintage blue.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Brey17 said:


> A new style for me. Coworkers got me interested in flieger style watches.


What is it? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Citizen Nighthawk 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> What is it? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Geckota K1 flieger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Brey17 said:


> Geckota K1 flieger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Thanks for the reply.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kontiki today. Just love this watch! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

Pics from today.

I am working the entire gaming event *EGX 2017* (21st to 24th) at the *National Exhibition Centre* (Birmingham, UK), on behalf of one of the _*BIG THREE*_ gaming companies. 
Unfortunately there are very few pics that I can take in uniform/branded, but, I hope that you all enjoy the ones taken!

Wore my Tudor North Flag (*Bracelet Ref:191210N-0001*) (North Flag represent!), and will do tomorrow. Originally I was thinking of wearing my G-Shock *G-Lide GWX-5600WA-7* white during the event, but I did that at last months gaming event, Insomnia #61, at the same venue. So, I decided to wear my North Flag with alternating OEM straps for EGX (yes, I own the stainless steel bracelet and leather strap, the latter from *Ref: M91210N-0002*).



---










*Instagram Post*

---










---

Though not watch related, after my shift and de-uniformed (unbranded), went and had a nice brief meetup with the *PlayStation Access* team: Rob, Hollie, David, and Nathan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They even had signed a poster drawn by *Matt Roff* (*Twitter*)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <3

Posted this on *my Twitter page* too 



















---

On the journey home (*Twitter post*):


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Going to be wearing this fella for the weekend.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Glycine Combat6 vintage field on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Shift into Bulova


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah, im a rookie at this thing.


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

653










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

....


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Itubij said:


> Yeah, im a rookie at this thing.


G'dm it man, I'm trying to abstain until December, or maybe next April depending on the sensible and simple tax code of this great nation, and now you throw this fascinating watch in my face. The case shape and lugs alone demand attention, and the dial and chapter ring combo is wild ... very nice watch.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Someone posted in the affordables forum about a great Amazon price on this watch. It made me want to wear it today. This is my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1. I already had the white version of this watch on a bracelet, but I like the black verson better, especially on this colorful strap, which highlights the colors of the town in which these watches are made: Ibach, Switzerland.








​


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Started the day with this ...









And ending the evening shift with this ...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Barge said:


> View attachment 12523119


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

eblackmo said:


> ....


Very nice


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm wearing my newest mod... It's a 42mm genta shaped case on an integrated H link bracelet. My 11 yr old put it on and it fit him almost as much as it fit me...

Should I be worried that my wrists are almost the same as an 11 yr old boy's? Hahahah

Mine:









His:












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vostok Amphibia


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Starting the day with the Laco Mannheim. TGIF..










All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TGI FRIDAY, heavy week, at least my knee getting better.
today Breitling superocean GMT.


















going to a meeting in town with black hands due to the tanning of the grapes, from making wine yesterday. And it will not come off for a while:roll:
G


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

TGIF indeed...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show ?EM!!! Part 3 +++ Seiko 5 SNZF15 Mod*

Seiko 5 SNZF15

Stuck in a calibre 4R36 movement, changed the hour & minute hands, & went from black to white background on the day/date wheels.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Friday Guys! Irreantum Magellan


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

As much as I like the Sunburst aspect of the dial, I really love the deep blue the most!










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

41Mets said:


> As much as I like the Sunburst aspect of the dial, I really love the deep blue the most!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

#PilotFriday with the silver IWC MKXVIII on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 
I can't quit this watch


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I started my day off right... I had a 1980 quartz Omega Deville on my wrist and a good angel on my left shoulder.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 2mWingspan (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Hand-winding Christopher Ward.










The lighting doesn't show its dial in its usual awesomeness, but I glanced down, noticed the hands were in an ideal that-could-be-in-a-catalog position, and made a judgment call. I'm okay with it.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

One of these days I'll be able to capture the dial's true beauty.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Papa Praesto. I like it.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

This









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Armand Nicolet LS8...


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

aquanaut action today


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh baby!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> 
> #PilotFriday with the silver IWC MKXVIII on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas strap
> I can't quit this watch


Doesn't get much better than that, buddy!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vlance said:


> Doesn't get much better than that, buddy!


Thank you so much  you're too kind


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## doctwotree (May 16, 2017)

(And even though I like it on a blue sailcloth, like many people, I actually also like the stock bracelet - for the money, not bad at all.)


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Seiko Atlas for tonight












G


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Glycine Combat on a Khaki NATO. Happy Friday!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Trying the black Turtle on a new grey strap.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurodatsubasa (Aug 1, 2017)

Finally got a new phone so I can start taking pictures of my watches. First wrist shot! Orient Mako USA II Black.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Still at Disney. Dagaz Tsunami at Expedition Everest.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Sinn T2B


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

100% recycled brass case


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

17 watches sold since August, and 9 currently for sale. Still deciding the fate of the others. Including this one. I did the mods and I like the outcome, but ... not sure it's gonna survive.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dan Henry 1970 40


----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

New Tudor BB red!










Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)

Grateful.


----------



## Timestop74 (Apr 24, 2010)

Mido Multifort


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am wearing the brother of yesterday's watch, my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681, on a black carbon fiber strap with red stitching. 
Of all my Victorinox watches, this one came with the least desirable bracelet and I've worn it on a number of straps. I like this combination pretty well.








With the original bracelet







On the strap
​


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Dan Henry 1970 40


Very nice. Just got mine in grey. Now wonder if I should have gone with orange.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Swiss Legend Atlantis 1000M Automatic Diver w/ETA 2824.2 Movement for Today

*







_


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## krisp1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Tried this on today - can't be original dial, can it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjarnetv (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

It´s not only made for wearing an Land.......my Seiko Landmaster.









Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

*Tissot T-touch*

DSC_2536 by barge photo


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tactico expedition on leather


















enjoy your Saturday guys.
G


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SRP653 Monster Tuna
I put in the white Day/Date wheels with English/Roman for the day wheel.
I think it also makes the dial more symmetric. 1st pic is before.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Habring Felix









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Pure Zen today
Cheers


----------



## hdmelrose (Apr 14, 2014)

IWC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Grey sunburst.


----------



## egertonB (Feb 11, 2011)

Sawtooth on a Strapcode Super Oyster PVD.


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

My trusty Turtle on the Blushark nato.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

AndiH71 said:


> It´s not only made for wearing an Land.......my Seiko Landmaster.
> 
> View attachment 12527699
> 
> ...


Awesome pic!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

DA 44 on Admiralty Gray two-piece Zulu.


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Haven't posted on WUS in a while. Wearing the Octo today 









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Morning fellas
Finally got my BronzeMo back after a Crown & Bezel replacement from Steve @ Benarus.

(back in the rotation) Benarus BronzeMo on Drunk Art Canvas shoes





_


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Shades of orange


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks

Omega SmP .

View attachment 12528445


----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

Strap Saturday guys...









Killerstraps


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Hamilton Jazzmaster for a last minute business trip to NY.... Any last min meeting on a Sunday bodes poorly ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Flieger day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

The King on Saturday









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat (Aug 9, 2017)

Green shirt, green strap, stupid geekery....


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Only mid day and I've already swapped once.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

Certified G said:


> Awesome pic!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


Have a lot of thanks!
Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oris today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

A Sunny Saturday: NETHUNS on Vintager Canvas


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

73 Omega Deville and some coffee... Why do I drink so much coffee.....


----------



## number 15 (Jun 15, 2015)

Tuning fork Saturday


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Jumpin' Jack Hour ;-)


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

VSA Maverick on stainless steel, blue jeans and center seam stitched dessert Clarks = weekend warrior mode.


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

Uhrmensch said:


> Pure Zen today
> Cheers
> View attachment 12527997


Pardon me, but what did you take that picture with? 
AWESOME QUALITY

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

After I took the pic, I fixed the date









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

A very good Sunday to all 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

A busy night shift again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just put this Rios strap on my Intramatic LE for a change of pace from the brown croc pattern Fluco leather strap I had on it previously. I'm really liking the this one!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetguycebu (Jul 29, 2015)

Relay time...an oldie with a 7734 movement. Just had the case refinished, the dial markers relumed and a new strap..









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

YeRedBaron said:


> Pardon me, but what did you take that picture with?
> AWESOME QUALITY
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Many thanks Baron! Not sure it deserves such a generous accolade, but I graciously accept. :-d It was taken with a Nikon D90 + 35mm prime with a generic 10x macro filter. Cheers and all the best


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Chillin' b-)


----------



## Inspiredezigns (Dec 28, 2015)

Limited Addition Navitimer w Exhibition Case Back & B01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Up early today. Unfortunately headed to the office! Coffee and breakfast first with my Deep Blue Juggernaut.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

A walk in the park


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

gadgetguycebu said:


> Relay time...an oldie with a 7734 movement. Just had the case refinished, the dial markers relumed and a new strap..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious as to who did the relume? I have a piece that I'd like to have done and have not found anyone locally.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Just put this Rios strap on my Intramatic LE for a change of pace from the brown croc pattern Fluco leather strap I had on it previously. I'm really liking the this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hamilton is such an awesome watch. Yours looks fantastic!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anonimo on Grey leather












I still think I haven't found the right strap for this watch yet.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

VicLeChic said:


> A walk in the park


looks owsome on that strap Vic. Really sets the watch off
G


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> looks owsome on that strap Vic. Really sets the watch off
> G


thanks buddy  
next one will be a dark red shark skin strap,
I've got to try new things!


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

A happy Sunday to all.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)

The classic skx007, along with one of the leather bracelets i make.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Communing with nature. Happy Sunday.

View attachment 12530471
View attachment 12530475


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

Coffee and playtime with pup for a Sunday morning.

The Hamilton Pilot is getting lots of wrist time since the new C&B Phalanx strap









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

IWC at Disney Hollywood.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## axnjackson (Mar 12, 2014)

February of 72


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nevets750 said:


> Hamilton is such an awesome watch. Yours looks fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Thank you for your kind words 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue sunburst matches a bright and sunny day.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dre01SS said:


> Coffee and playtime with pup for a Sunday morning.
> 
> The Hamilton Pilot is getting lots of wrist time since the new C&B Phalanx strap
> 
> ...


Another awesome Hamilton!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Anonimo on Grey leather
> View attachment 12530331
> View attachment 12530333
> I still think I haven't found the right strap for this watch yet.
> G


Great combo Gino!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Illegibility be gone!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Doubling up today:


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gmt


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Orient sun and Moon for church then a Steinhart OVM 1.0 for the afternoon.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Going vintage and simple.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hmmm Raven Vintage Mix...


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

VERY last minute decision to go to the Mets game today. Hadn't been to a game all year and this was the last opportunity so I'm on the George Washington Bridge right now and the game just started.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

It's turtle time!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markusf (Mar 21, 2017)

Planet Ocean on NATO baby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

Ginault Ocean Rover and my favorite team.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Stowa Flieger Klassic. New to my collection.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Love that combo Brice, looking good mate.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Great combo Gino!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks Steven, much appriciated.
That JLC of yours is pure class mate. Have a smashing Sunday.
G


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

steinhart at the beach this evening

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

New strap ...









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

The difference between an enlisted man and an officer 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko 7018-7000









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Another night shift to contend with. Citizen for company tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Taking a little river cruise today up the Ohio.


----------



## UKBRO (Nov 5, 2016)

Concord Saratoga 43mm Auto 👍


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

A1 on Nato for my Daughter's 10th Birthday Party.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

GP Traveller II :]


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Watching Carter's School of Rock performance with the Speedmaster Automatic


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

brrrdn said:


> GP Traveller II :]


Handsome watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## PepsiDial (Mar 26, 2014)

Bbr









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Trintec on a Tsovet strap in front of hard apple cider.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L​


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Wearing a new arrival - quite rare Heritage series Sovereign Tissot!


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Speedy Reduced again.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue watch Monday with the Oris65  on blue striped Oris nato. 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

99.1 today. Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## gadgetguycebu (Jul 29, 2015)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=44169467

Hi Nevets750, I had the markers and hands relumed locally. I'm based in Los Angeles, California. My watchmaker is Sams Jewelry and Watch Repair located in downtown Los Angeles. They very good, well respected and have. excellent feedback

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetguycebu (Jul 29, 2015)

Currently at work and here to keep me company is my Casio protrek prg300.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Monday morning, off to a far away place for two days of meetings for my new job. Funny thing is, I haven't even left my old job yet!

OS Classic should get me there on time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

JLC sector dial for me!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Montblanc Monday 









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Vintage (1958) Ulysse Nardin in 14k...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Isofrane


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Zodiac and coffee. Apparently I'm feeling like a lumberjack today.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Vintage Monday.
1957 IWC Calibre 401


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Mondays 



1963 re-issue from Ed

_


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Casio. Equipping Rescue.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Dive watch



JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12533323


This' lightning HOT   



Toothbras said:


>


Killer raindrops shot here^


----------



## jtambor (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Seiko 6T63 Panda Chrono









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Schaumburg Bloodmoon Meteorite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Crispy out of the box


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

Titanium Promaster with Miyota 8203.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ThomG said:


> Vintage (1958) Ulysse Nardin in 14k...
> 
> View attachment 12533389


Super hot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Astor and Banks Pilomatic B2 LE for bluewatchmonday


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

rdigate said:


> Schaumburg Bloodmoon Meteorite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is absolutely gorgeous

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

PO


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have been neglecting this one lately... Oris Big Crown Original Pointer Date.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Master Compressor Chrono









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## colincronin (Aug 26, 2017)

After wearing my more "serious" Orient Star Classic today, changed into this bad boy for after work drinks


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Bourbon time with a Visitor.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Speedy love today...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

I wish I could photograph this better.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Late at night, in the glow of the monitor


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

116622










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

A vintage (well hey 26 years old is vintage right?!?) Komandirskie celebrating the glory of Lada and AvtoVAZ 25th anniversary. And the cat who is for once not being a finger biting kitten.









Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## C43AMG (Sep 26, 2017)

This just landed


----------



## stress8all (Sep 21, 2016)

New grey suede strap on the polar Explorer II.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bulova glory


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today vintage







G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> JLC Master Compressor Chrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply stunning.
G


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Nighthawk
View attachment 12535263


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Simply stunning.
> G


Thanks Gino. It's one of my favorites.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

This has been my daily for the past few days.
The Vostok 2441 260525 (Issue 376/500).
Amazing how comfortable switching to a smaller watch can be!


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoothtoquer (Aug 18, 2015)

The dawn's early lume.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Zenith Type 20 Bronze Flieger









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Going back to 1999 for an early start to my day.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I started with the Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on the Alpina Estrap. I am a fan of the dial and colors they used on this particular model. 
I like how this strap can help track my steps and sleep 
Have a great day. B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

motzbueddel said:


> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


These are so nice. 
Is it an older one or newer model ?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

Dear all, here's the trip I am doing over Austrslia to promote my watches

I was today at Sydney and loved the people and the pace










The Gavox legacy was on my wrist









The Gavox Squadron Romanian Airforce on my other wrist










Here's more shot of the Opera House


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Khaki on khaki



motzbueddel said:


>


This' stunnning. Period. 



59yukon01 said:


>


Super shot alert!


----------



## gadgetguycebu (Jul 29, 2015)

I can never grow tired of this beauty..A vintage Relay chronograph with a 7734 movement. ..Good day to all horologists..









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Sixties Chrono today
Cheers


----------



## dfi69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Easy. #speedytuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CajunsFan (Sep 12, 2017)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500M Calibre 16


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment 12536317


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Monster back on the bracelet until Spring.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Omega Speedy moonwatch on a vintage NOS tropic rally strap!


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

And now for something completely illegible


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

It's the 73 Deville again today.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Uhrmensch said:


> Sixties Chrono today
> Cheers
> View attachment 12536283


Just perfect.....


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> These are so nice.
> Is it an older one or newer model ?


Thanks a lot! It is a Sinn 903 St B E which is a current model. I consider this to be my most favorite watch.

All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## xchen418 (Jun 9, 2017)

[URL="http://<a href="http://s36.photobucket.com/user/xchen4818/media/IMG_3499_zpscart7abj.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Melbourne Flinders today.

Happy Tuesday.

View attachment 12536637


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Super hot


Thanks Brice! This is a beautiful watch, with an equally beautiful engraving on the the back to the best man for a wedding in 1958. I bought this watch from my master watchmaker several years ago. Many vintage watches have a recountable history which adds to the enjoyment of our hobby, at least for me.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Intramatic LE on Rios leather on this beautiful Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> These are so nice.
> Is it an older one or newer model ?


This Sinn model has an interesting history. This is not an illegal copy of the Breitling Navitimer as some have thought, but rather a completely legal Sinn version of the Navitimer. Breitling sold Sinn the rights to manufacture this watch around the time of the quartz crisis I believe, during a particularly difficult fiscal period for Breitling. This watch incorporates attributes from the Navitimer as well as previous Sinn 906 models.

Edit: For more information, check this link - https://www.watchtime.com/featured/vintage-eye-for-the-modern-guy-sinn-903-st/


----------



## Adrian22 (Sep 20, 2014)

A couple of shots from a recent holiday. Not great pictures, but a great watch and an amazing time!


----------



## alanshepardson (Jul 6, 2017)

Salmon Pink alpha explorer


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Tudor BBN today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Wore the Speedy to the garden store today.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

The Smith & Bradley Ambush is earning its paycheck.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Tag, you're it...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One of the few diver I've retained in my rotation. Love the Raven Trekker


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Fashion watch Wednesday for me... I know fossil is considered pretty dumb but I liked this because of the skeleton/blue chapter ring and rubber linked blue bracelet 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H


----------



## dankovfilm1 (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

View attachment 12537681


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

EP









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Not Pro, but a Speedy Date


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Now fortified with genuine STINLESS steel!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Relaxing with the Monaco tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRPA11 on Obris Morgan rubber


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

Seiko today!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Squale 1521 satinato













G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 12538239


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

This one today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
SpaceWednesday  with the Fortis Classic Cosmonauts ceramic Chrono 

HAGD
B


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been a monster kind of week so far.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Heuer Autavia on comfy Nato.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My Explorer 1 back from RSC...


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Funky vintage Wittnauer


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Going orange on a cloudy day while listening to some roots rock reggae at the moment.


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nomos Club on Perlon


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Too small?

View attachment 12539377


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Mid-day switch to my Seiko BFK. I plan to swim laps today and I thought I'd give it a workout to keep the watch charged up.






​


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

b'oris said:


> Just perfect.....


Many thanks B'oris, much appreciated! Definitely still one of my favs. Cheers and all the best


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Martin Braun today
Cheers


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Today I'm digging deep into my watch box!

Haven't worn this in some time!

Glycine Incursore III 44mm Auto










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## number 15 (Jun 15, 2015)

Accutron R.R. 218-0


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

An Oriental day

View attachment 12539569

View attachment 12539571

View attachment 12539573

View attachment 12539575


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday.

Ventus Mori M4 for now.

View attachment 12539585
View attachment 12539587


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Loving this urushi dial. Sarx029










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Girard-Perregaux GMT + Alarm :]


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pilot


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

Alpha chrono


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Evening switch


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Longines Heritage 1951

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Wearing my Laco today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Strela


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Seiko Recraft









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith Chronomaster T Open...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Thursday :-!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT today. Getting closer to Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Got me by the lume!


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Great way to end a long day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smri (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Davo_Aus said:


> Fashion watch Wednesday for me... I know fossil is considered pretty dumb but I liked this because of the skeleton/blue chapter ring and rubber linked blue bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As "fashion watches" go, that's rather interesting. The movement has been skeletonized by the company that produced it. Do you know who made the movement?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I've been wearing this one all week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carpenter field watch


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

My first nice watch. 1997 Submariner.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Itubij said:


> Going orange on a cloudy day while listening to some roots rock reggae at the moment.


I have 2 sizes of that strap...I think it's a cool color combo!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Sometimes I do this while in meetings. Anyone else?

116610


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm sticking with my Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369 today since I have grandkids coming over (ages 4 and 2) and need a watch 
that isn't scared of water or sweat. I swam a mile with it yesterday and it performed beautifully. It is fully charged now.








​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello Thursday.

Nomos Timeless Club II


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

Gshock for now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Citizen for now, may change later.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

https://i.imgur.com/UGFKjfz.jpg
View attachment 12541281




> https://www.watchuseek.com//imgur.com/xFXsl



View attachment 12541283


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

https://i.imgur.com/UGFKjfz.jpg


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IwC MKXVIII LPP on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

View attachment 12541749


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko ProspeX SUN059

View attachment 12541787


View attachment 12541791
View attachment 12541789


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

With my TC2 today


















G


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith Port Royal - Contains a vintage Zenith 2562 hand-wound movement.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Two things I don't fancy (chronos and rose gold) worked well with the curves on this affordable.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Never a bad day for a Tudor 90520...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

116622










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Been the 55 all week while traveling.

One more day!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just got this Vintage Lanco Chronograph today. It looks like I become vintage crazy....


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Haven't worn this in forever. Porsche Design 7750. Love the original bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

DA36!


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Benzinger LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

rdigate said:


> Benzinger LE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

5twofour for the last day before Friday


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Concert night, and this is the go to watch. I find my own choice interesting. lol


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

PADI










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevielop (Aug 15, 2017)

My poor man grand seiko


----------



## eakaplan (May 13, 2017)

Rockin' it 1965 style.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

eakaplan said:


> Rockin' it 1965 style.


Real men wear a tuning fork ! :-d

I popped my 1969 on :-!


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## poloturbo (Jan 4, 2015)

Here my newest 

Too bad I cant take pics because its amazing. The quality really shows.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

stevielop said:


> My poor man grand seiko


Nice watch !


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wearing my racing chronograph, the Citizen Eco-Drive Primo Chronograph CA0467-11H, today. I got it on an insane deal for less than $100. 
I like it because it has a black PVD coating on the case and the racing colors match my son and daughter-in-law's Clemson University team color.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic *








_


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Djearl08 (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Djearl08 (Sep 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Love the lume on this.

For fans of alliteration: Laco Leipzig's lovely lume.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## liebs520 (Jan 9, 2017)

Early evening sunset light really sets this dial off. The indexes are at their best in this lighting.


----------



## Pheeelco (Jun 30, 2016)

Zilla...









Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue sea Ram


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Weekend away watches. The Oak & Oscar Sandford is replaced by the Ginault Ocean-Rover while the O&O is in the shop.

After this weekend, I'll post my review of the Ginault.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Cayman 3,000


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 857 UTC 










TGIF

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Have a good weekend!


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

New band for my Ternos Ceramic vintage (yesterday)



















...finished yesterday with this beauty (thank god, no one were interested when I tried to sell it).


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I love how the domed crystal distorts the dial and subdial. A funky piece.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

116622 again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Kalmar II


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Longines Heritage 1969


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FliegerFriday with the silver IWC MKXVIII on a grey DrunkArtStraps canvas strap

TGIF


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I scrolled by this and thought it was the Oak & Oscar Jackson.

In hindsight, I can see where O&O got some design cues.


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 090510M on a Vintage Bond from WatchGecko.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Chrono on ColaReb leather today.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SNA793
Can't get enough blue ion.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Experimented with the "hand in my pocket wrist shot." Felt awkward doing it.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)

Seiko helmet


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Mido Commander =]


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I finished the week with the Black Bay Noir on shell cordovan, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Hashtagwatchco (Aug 8, 2017)

Ending the day with this Vintage Carmel Croton Clamshell Chronograph!! C's for days....

-Luke D.


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wrapping up a rough day and FliegerFriday with the Alpina Startimer Chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 
Love the big date version dial layout and the PVD finish suits it well imo.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Going out with me lady!


----------



## Delije (Jul 16, 2017)

Baby tuna









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Finally snagged the last variant


----------



## kurodatsubasa (Aug 1, 2017)

Seiko SLA017









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Day ending over here









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

A little his and hers out for sushi


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SRP687 World Time w/2nd hand switch


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

4


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper On Canvas


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Greenred (Feb 22, 2013)

Bulova Precisionist 96g131


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Speedy Pro today.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

New arrival.
I've been away for a few days so lots of catching up to do.


----------



## vujen (Oct 8, 2015)

it's vintage time!


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Detroit Watch Co. M1 Woodward









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Tapacrap seems to be playing up again after last update and IOS11. Or is it just me?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Ginault Ocean-Rover.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Omega Deville on mesh because it's easy and looks great with everything.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

bernhardt sea shark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

New Arrival









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

Lum Tec M68 @ Mandalay Bay pool

Headed to IWC Boutique in a few hours... Day drinks may lead to bad (good??) decisions!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

A view with my JLC Master Compressor Chronograph.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

104 on clockwork suede


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

New watch day!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benarus in action
G


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hammy today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Yacht-Master today


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Dweller


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

Does it count if I only wore it briefly??
At the IWC Boutique just an hour ago...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Good thing I know what day it is


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

...


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

_

_


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova 96B251


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Luminous


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Djearl08 (Sep 29, 2017)

Seiko Samurai on admiralty grey blushark NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

Kontiki date PVD


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Squadron Diver


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

Wearing a vintage Seiko diver that my dad picked up in a trade for $45.

He thinks it's running slow, so I set it with the official NIST time today to check it. 
We shall see.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

PAM5 today
Cheers


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have been wearing this Vostok all weekend... on a camping trip with my 10-year-old daughter.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Mid-day change to my new Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9070-51L that I bought yesterday. I put it in the window sill last night and it caught the atomic signal 
from Fort Collins like I thought it would. I sized the bracelet this morning and am wearing it now. It is a nice addition to my Citizen collection.









​


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Apple picking today so I'm not taking any chances









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

PO


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Casio


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday the 1st of October.

Omega SmP


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

000 for some yard pruning today


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

El Primero on the first, of course!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

000 for some yard pruning today


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Orient defender










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

Guess I felt like being a Bounty Hunter today.....









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Decided to switch out the bracelet for leather today. Think this hammy looks good on anything, very versatile.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)

1978 Seiko 6139-8060 JDM?


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Sinn 104... obviously


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Too many beers for a "real" steering wheel shot.









Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening switch back to the YM on a nice cool fall evening. Have a great week ahead everyone.


----------



## Harry362 (Oct 27, 2015)

Love that Yachtmaster


----------



## Harry362 (Oct 27, 2015)

Nato looks awesome on that


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Evening switch back to the YM on a nice cool fall evening. Have a great week ahead everyone.


Great shot, spun!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Vlance said:


> Great shot, spun!


Thanks buddy


----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Too many beers for a "real" steering wheel shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that dial!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

A half lume shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> Happy Sunday the 1st of October.
> 
> Omega SmP
> 
> ...


Great watch, love the look of the Smp. Very classy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Full lume at midnight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late switch 
A little G-Shock Action and a hoody for a cool evening ride


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Monday morning in Melbourne... back at work after long weekend...
Grey skies, grey dial Tag...


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDFL (May 14, 2014)

Flight delayed a half hour...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Warm titanium


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am wearing my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Super Sport JW0111-55e today. Since it is a perpetual calendar watch I didn't have to reset the date on Sunday.








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco Drive Sky Hawk AT Blue Angels 
*







_


----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

castlk said:


> _*Citizen Eco Drive Sky Hawk AT Blue Angels
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Such a sharp watch! Love it!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Orient Time


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Seiko Perpetual


----------



## yongkun (Apr 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tissot99 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

SeikoSinn


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm wearing my late sixties Gruen on an antique leather strap. Yes, that is dark green leather with blue stitching.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Wore this one yesterday. Since its still beating today decided to go with it for today, though I'm not so sure - I may change over later.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

A Gavox Squadron on it best military fit . Taken at Bondi beach

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Why so little love?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bluewatchmonday with the IWC MKXVIII  LPP on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 

Have a great Monday. B


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12550703
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The more I see wave dials, the more they grow on me

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Playing with my phone's camera a bit.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

16710










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## MDFL (May 14, 2014)

Still rockin', new shoes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Fresh from FedEx.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## kurodatsubasa (Aug 1, 2017)

SLA017.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Perfect for a spring morning in Melbourne 









Had to add this pic...more natural light in the office now :-!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Pimmsley said:


> Perfect for a spring morning in Melbourne
> 
> View attachment 12552017
> 
> ...


Rolex has delivered so many great versions of the OP line recently, and this is one of the best of all.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 12550896


Great pic and nice combo. I'm a fan of a clean black dial and black nylon strap.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Simple and classy today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 LE #5 of 10 for the evening. From one blue pilot to another


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> The Astor & Banks Pilomatic B2 LE #5 of 10 for the evening. From one blue pilot to another


Nice clean watch Brice!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm trying my blue Turtle on a different strap today.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

omeglycine said:


> Rolex has delivered so many great versions of the OP line recently, and this is one of the best of all.


Totally agree... I was smitten at first sight, it ticks every box for me (age ~40) and can't stop looking at it :-d


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kontiki to start the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L on an OEM bracelet








​


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## timeslider (Aug 2, 2017)

Just got this Zissou in the post from Russia. I love it already. It's very light, and looks great on the rubber strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wow (Oct 2, 2017)

Always on my wrist


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

HELLO !!



hozburun said:


> Also have it.
> This Seiko Ananta is really superb
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Checking out if this one works properly.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

No Speedy here but a vintage Seamaster Chrono


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm finding it tiring to change watches everyday so this one again.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

This one gets less wear than it's brother, but it's just as much a brute/tank.


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

After 12 weeks wearing the Seiko Landmaster, know my lovely Royal Oak.










Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Quarterly charge up for this kinetic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

16710










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

A sad Tuesday, Tom Petty has passed. But his music lives. Rest in peace.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Cheap but I love this piece 

KC1452










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetguycebu (Jul 29, 2015)

It's a Victorinox kind of day...









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hammy again.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Speedy Mark 4.5 with Lemania 5100 today










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

RW again.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

TexasTee said:


>


I know this is a watch forum, but NICE Mont Blanc!
What model is that?

And we must have a writing sample! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Intra-matic with Hodinkee and Siamese.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## C43AMG (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed the beautiful autumn  weather and wearing my VC Overseas today


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on a Alpina Estrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Lanco Chronograph


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H








​


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> No Speedy here but a vintage Seamaster Chrono


This one makes me smile every time, Brice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jemason (Nov 10, 2016)

H









This is what I have on with a blue alligator strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kontiki again today. Love the quality of this piece. Eterna never fails to impress me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Kontiki again today. Love the quality of this piece. Eterna never fails to impress me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the standard non-Gmt one and it is indeed a superb piece! Very universal too, and yet oozing with character.


----------



## MDFL (May 14, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MDFL said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow!! Stunning!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MrDagon007 said:


> I have the standard non-Gmt one and it is indeed a superb piece! Very universal too, and yet oozing with character.


I don't think this is a gmt. It's a date complication


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> This one makes me smile every time, Brice!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much  truly appreciate it.

And let me add that your wrist choice tonight is fantastic too. What a dial  like that date complication too


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

...And let me add that your wrist choice tonight is fantastic too. What a dial [emoji7 said:


> like that date complication too


Thank you, Brice! You are too kind. I must admit that I'm a huge fan of the pointer date complication.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

MDFL said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outstanding! I love it.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 for Today

*















_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I don't think this is a gmt. It's a date complication


Yes, it is a pointer date complication not a GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> Thank you, Brice! You are too kind. I must admit that I'm a huge fan of the pointer date complication.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen several watches with the pointer date but usually the date hand/pointer reaches the edge of the dial or chapter ring. This one with the date track mid-dial is new to me. I like it. 
By the way have you seen the new Oris pointer date watch? Superb vintage vibe. A reissue perhaps ?


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


>


Nice! Which strap is that?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> I enjoyed the beautiful autumn  weather and wearing my VC Overseas today


Gorgeous! That's my grail

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've seen several watches with the pointer date but usually the date hand/pointer reaches the edge of the dial or chapter ring. This one with the date track mid-dial is new to me. I like it.
> By the way have you seen the new Oris pointer date watch? Superb vintage vibe. A reissue perhaps ?


Quite true. The Eterna is different than the other pointer date models I have seen. I love the new Oris Big Crown with the green dial. I have this Oris (I think you've seen it before) with what I consider to be a gorgeous guilloche dial... and of course, a pointer date. I love this watch, it's perfect for work.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gelowong24 (May 6, 2010)

My new (favorite) piece.


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

80's Japanese Fever


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Lights out.



Spunwell said:


>


I miss my Zero. Great shot, Spunwell!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Kurt Behm said:


>


Great, Kurt.

Would fancy this on Red Reptile or possibly Velour.



gelowong24 said:


> My new (favorite) piece.
> 
> View attachment 12555477


Marvelous. I can understand why is your fav! 



MDFL said:


>


Outstanding Pie-Pan! Am in love with this Connie! 



joepac said:


> Nice! Which strap is that?


Hirsch Robby, Performance Series; Yellow.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

joepac said:


> Nice! Which strap is that?


20mm Hirsch Robby squeezed onto 19mm lugs


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Yankee! Very nice 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I don't think this is a gmt. It's a date complication


Oh you are right of course. Replied too quickly!


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> No Speedy here but a vintage Seamaster Chrono


Wow. Really nice watch. I love the colours; and how well you matched your shirt to the watch. Stylish!

What's the reference and year? 
I am intrigued.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Haigh & Hastings Blue Ring


----------



## Pheeelco (Jun 30, 2016)

Still can't seem to leave my new zilla at home...sigh 









Sent from my WAS-LX1A using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I love the ticking of military Longines in the morning:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

yvrclimber said:


> Wow. Really nice watch. I love the colours; and how well you matched your shirt to the watch. Stylish!
> 
> What's the reference and year?
> I am intrigued.
> ...


Thank you very much. 
It's one of the 176.007 early 70's and this particular dial color set up with those marker is a bit rare. 
I inherited it from my grand dad. I


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

ANOTHER RW


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Grinny456 said:


> ANOTHER RW
> 
> View attachment 12555887


That's extremely nice!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

View attachment 12555967


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nomos Club back on the original Horween strap.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you very much.
> It's one of the 176.007 early 70's and this particular dial color set up with those marker is a bit rare.
> I inherited it from my grand dad. I


Well it might not be the case with a family inheritance, but if you ever do sell, you have a buyer lined up right here .

Lovely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

yvrclimber said:


> Well it might not be the case with a family inheritance, but if you ever do sell, you have a buyer lined up right here .
> 
> Lovely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks  
This is one of two watches I can say with 100% certainty I'll never flip 
Heirloom tombe passed on to the next gen


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Breitling Avenger Seawolf


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Caliber 286


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

1980 quartz Omega Deville ref 191.0131 on Fluco leather.... with jeans and loafers.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Fleiger day at the winery!
Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## terry.shan (Nov 7, 2012)

Wearing the 1968 LE

Cheers









Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

This beauty today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

This will have a lot of wrist time


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

FC Moonphase for Moonfestival









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Concord Mariner mechanical chronograph...


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Damasko DA46 with custom seconds hand










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

16710 again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Wednesday.

Breitling Colt SQ. One of two accurate watches in my stable based on Time.Gov


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## MWHarper (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Wearing my last remaining Scuba Dude today to decide its fate. Since I began my watch box blowout in August, I've sold 22, currently have 8 listed, preparing to sell 6, and have tough decisions on 7 finalists. So today I'm deciding if can I live without my Amphibia 710 Scuba Dude which I lovingly modded with my own hands. It's not the money -- especially not on a pre-owned Vostok -- but it's the psychological battle over whether or not I need to keep a rugged Russian automatic with a little scuba guy on the dial. It seems like an obvious answer (of course I do!) but tougher than I thought ... Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late to the party, been wearing my Mercer pilot all day. I'll switch later though


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Cool morning and sunny afternoon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Intramatic LE on Rios leather today. Cheers!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Have been away for a few days, relaxing business trip. Only took 2 watches with me, my Benarus, ( Benny green ) and this one, this one is seriusly accurate, I will say as good as my breitlings and Anonimo. + 2 sec in 4 days. Astonishing.












G


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K for hump day this week


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Ti SMP chrono on rubber









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vioviv said:


> Wearing my last remaining Scuba Dude today to decide its fate. Since I began my watch box blowout in August, I've sold 22, currently have 8 listed, preparing to sell 6, and have tough decisions on 7 finalists. So today I'm deciding if can I live without my Amphibia 710 Scuba Dude which I lovingly modded with my own hands. It's not the money -- especially not on a pre-owned Vostok -- but it's the psychological battle over whether or not I need to keep a rugged Russian automatic with a little scuba guy on the dial. It seems like an obvious answer (of course I do!) but tougher than I thought ... Decisions, decisions ...
> 
> View attachment 12556731
> 
> ...


I'd say she's a keeper. Iconic model of a historically significant line. But it's this type of reasoning that has me in the situation of having too many watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Wearing the Phantom today.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

First, certainly not last


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Having a beer with my trusted seiko monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Dive watch for today.


----------



## liebs520 (Jan 9, 2017)

Daily roof chill.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I love this watch.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage

*







_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ending the day with the Carpenter Field watch

Those curves 









Those blued hands


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445








​


----------



## sarvesh (Mar 30, 2016)

Swatch for today


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Brey17 said:


>


Cool shot!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Omega man today...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today it's the Prometheus Ocean Diver, whilst doing a bit of this and a lot of that.
( that is paperwork ) :-(


















G


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

T Touch









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Turtle today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Nomos Orio Weiss Datum.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nomos Club again today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Drunk Tuna today.


----------



## fmr5000 (Mar 8, 2017)

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra blue face blue leather strap









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Casual gshock Thursday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite diver these days, Oris65  on the Oris Nato. Love that strap with the clasp, quality product and suits the watch well.

HAGD
B


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning all.

Raymond Weil Sinatra


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Celebrating my honeymoon with a new piece of jewelry








...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F18 (Mar 2, 2011)

IWC 3777-01


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

90520. Love this thing...


----------



## Greenred (Feb 22, 2013)

my Seiko SARB033 on brown leather nato strap


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Relaxing...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Symilar tastes









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

luecack said:


> Celebrating my honeymoon with a new piece of jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats and have a happy life together!!!

Got this from Monaco last weekend with my GF.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

I wish Trintec had made the pressure reading the date window.

So the 29th would read as "29.0". The 30th would read as "30.0".

Literally my only complaint.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Great White today. It's been awhile since I've had a daily wear watch, but this is close.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ben.arbogast (Jun 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

RomeoT said:


> Great White today. It's been awhile since I've had a daily wear watch, but this is close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Looks like a full moon tonight!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

A Meranom Vostok 150se on an old leather jacket









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

rdigate said:


> Looks like a full moon tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Blood Moon. Schaumburg deserves more press; wonderful brand. I need to pick up another Schaumburg at some point.


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Rolex submariner with date.

My 4yr old calls it "his" watch. He's got style.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

FULL MOON TONITE !!! 
I'm stayin safe !!!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

5 liner


----------



## Brosh (Dec 12, 2016)

CW 5 day chronometer.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

Perseverence said:


> I wish Trintec had made the pressure reading the date window.
> 
> So the 29th would read as "29.0". The 30th would read as "30.0".
> 
> ...


Quick question, where are you stationed?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagmania (Jun 6, 2010)

Lovely view in the background


----------



## Tagmania (Jun 6, 2010)

Toothbras said:


>


Mine says hello


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Just before the fine marks start showing up


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Finally wearing my new Tudor. I'm selling the straps and bracelet it came with, so did a quick trade for a temporary strap until my custom Martu strap gets delivered. It'll do for now.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Sinn 104 #nofilteripromise


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Vlance said:


> Sinn 104 #nofilteripromise


Wow! What ref is that?


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Waiting to take off from SFO, we are currently delayed by the Blue Angels practicing for fleet week. Let's hope this airline pilot doesn't get any fancy ideas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

YeRedBaron said:


> Quick question, where are you stationed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


JBER. I've been stationed on both sides of the joint base.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

EP on newly made Horween Chromexcel HBS strap:


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

Cheap but charming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm a sucker for chrongraphs. The strela is not a dress down type of watch.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Glycine Combat6 vintage field


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

BC3 tonight









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sonofeve (Oct 16, 2016)

New ammo strap









Sent from my VKY-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II "Piranha"

*















_


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Last lawn cut of the year, to keep me company Helson Skindiver Bronze, on black bronze Zulu. 
Happy Friday all.


















G


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Casual Friday ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

Perseverence said:


> JBER. I've been stationed on both sides of the joint base.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Cool!
That's probably beautiful up there!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Baby Tuna for today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)

I was having a bad day, rough meetings, lots of problems, then bad news on my phone. I glanced at my watch to see if I even had time for lunch, and my old friend was on my arm. We have been through some good and some bad times together in the last 18 years. Suddenly life didn't seem so bad.......


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Brace yourself! Autumn is coming!


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Malakim (May 27, 2010)

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Bulova moon watch


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Armida A2 blue dial blasted case









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FliegerFriday with the silver IWC MKXVIII on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps 
TGIF


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

Grab-n-go Seiko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Oris 10 day


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

LV today
Cheers


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

As you can see, I am picking up my daughter at 12:10 PM. Early release day!


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Snzg










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Trying it on at the AD.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Waiting on a couple of friends for an evening of snooker, changed to the blue Oris Aquis












I really enjoy this watch. 
G


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

A couple of wrist shots from today and my attempt at a professionalish (taken yesterday) photo of my Laco Leipzig. The times of the photos are a complete coincidence.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Still rockin the RW


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Aggie88 said:


> As you can see, I am picking up my daughter at 12:10 PM. Early release day!


Very cool, what is that?


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Big Crown on a Hirsch strap.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

1970 Spaceview...


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Barge said:


> Very cool, what is that?


Gavox Avidiver...love the legible sandwich dial and the unique inner bezel with revolving orange pointer.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Watchdog!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

YeRedBaron said:


> Cool!
> That's probably beautiful up there!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The summers are breathtaking.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Rosco53 said:


> I was having a bad day, rough meetings, lots of problems, then bad news on my phone. I glanced at my watch to see if I even had time for lunch, and my old friend was on my arm. We have been through some good and some bad times together in the last 18 years. Suddenly life didn't seem so bad.......
> 
> View attachment 12560205


Stay strong, and in good health.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyer (Dec 22, 2006)

Still at work


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

It's a waning gibbous (99% illumination) moon so this seems appropriate for a relaxing evening out with my wife and friends.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Thought I'd try it on the bracelet before I sell it (the bracelet, not the watch).


----------



## jtli202 (Aug 24, 2017)

TGIF


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Roses and smileys to end the week, have a great weekend folks!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Started the day off with this old friend.








I had to leave work early today to pick up my kids. Switched to this Oris for the rest of the day. Happy Friday everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4k


----------



## jandersoniv (Sep 22, 2017)

Long time lurker, first time poster. I wore the SKX009today. Here's a quick photo of my little family.

Thanks, all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

sonofeve said:


> New ammo strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great combo.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic on mesh

*_


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Quick snap... Happy Weekend ! ...with blue pips !


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Picking up balls at my kids tennis lesson 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

jandersoniv said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. I wore the SKX009today. Here's a quick photo of my little family.
> 
> Thanks, all!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Mercer Lexington landed, and it was worth the wait. Love the dial, dome and beautiful moment too


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> My Mercer Lexington landed, and it was worth the wait. Love the dial, dome and beautiful moment too


Very nice phwoar !
wear it in good health


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> My Mercer Lexington landed, and it was worth the wait. Love the dial, dome and beautiful moment too


Wow, Brice! I'm digging this! Very nice pickup. Very reasonably priced too. What are your first impressions?

II'm on my third watch of the day. Similar theme your new Mercer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> Wow, Brice! I'm digging this! Very nice pickup. Very reasonably priced too. What are your first impressions?
> 
> II'm on my third watch of the day. Similar theme your new Mercer
> 
> ...


Thanks. It's no Hami but I love it and the mvt is a beauty to look at too. I like the panda dial a lot, the applied mArkers and concentric rings of the subdials.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. It's no Hami but I love it and the mvt is a beauty to look at too. I like the panda dial a lot, the applied mArkers and concentric rings of the subdials.


It reminds me of my hand wind Russian Chronographs (this Strela and Okeah). Great watches... and you get a lot of watch for the money.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> My Mercer Lexington landed, and it was worth the wait. Love the dial, dome and beautiful moment too


Do we get a nice wrist shot ?


----------



## Krekmanski (Aug 14, 2017)

A beautiful Orient with little sunburst here


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok guys, I've been deficient on posting and holding out on my most recent purchase. As you can see from the date, I took these more than a week ago. I've had the watch for a bit more than two weeks. So what is it......?

A Guinand Limited Edition Duograph. This one is # 12 of 50. I've always loved this look and the blue tipped chrono hand really got me (I love blue!). Though it may not seem so, the dot marker at 12 on the bezel is a deep blue as well. It's 42mm, which for me is on the smaller side, even though I have a small wrist. The polished case also drew me in. It is very comfortable on the wrist and I'm very pleased with it.

Enjoy the weekend!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Re: ***WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show ?EM!!! Part 3 SEIKO 5 SNZF07*

Seiko 5 SNZF07


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New, unconventional strap for my datejust. Mark Sanders handmade watch straps. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

GS today
Cheers


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squalematic 60 ATMOS


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

At my son's soccer game. Never know when you're going to need 100 M water resistance 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Diving for caffeine


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m









Tapawatch


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Waterloo Records in Austin #aclfest


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Nothing expensive or extremely fancy but here's my Fossil.


----------



## Flyer (Dec 22, 2006)

Beautiful Saturday Morning


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Flyer said:


> Beautiful Saturday Morning
> 
> View attachment 12563167


This would be even more stunning without the date crammed in there, but the execution of the subdials is so smooth that I can overlook the date.

Stunning and gorgeous. Beautiful indeed.


----------



## martycus (Feb 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

From the hight of a 380 airbus office









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia, brushed 120 case Dagaz bezel insert.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with my Squale today, that I just mounted an alligator on. I love the blue brown combos. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Ok guys, I've been deficient on posting and holding out on my most recent purchase. As you can see from the date, I took these more than a week ago. I've had the watch for a bit more than two weeks. So what is it......?
> 
> A Guinand Limited Edition Duograph. This one is # 12 of 50. I've always loved this look and the blue tipped chrono hand really got me (I love blue!). Though it may not seem so, the dot marker at 12 on the bezel is a deep blue as well. It's 42mm, which for me is on the smaller side, even though I have a small wrist. The polished case also drew me in. It is very comfortable on the wrist and I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> ...


very very nice Steven ...congrats.
Really beautiful watch. 
G


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Better picture.

This is a Hot Piece!!!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today's choice


















G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continued with the new Mercer Lexington Bi-compax chrono this morning but on an old Heuerville Classic peanut leather strap. I think I prefer it to a black strap even if the black tied in to the subdials.

$300 well spent imho 

Cheers. B


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Happy Saturday.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

JLC Master Compressor Chronograph for today. Oh! I have to advance the date to the 7th! Oops.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Little warm today so I switched to the NATO 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Afternoon switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ThomG said:


> View attachment 12563569


One of my favourite watches.
absolutley Stunning
G


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sinn 157 Ti Ty off it's bracelet










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> very very nice Steven ...congrats.
> Really beautiful watch.
> G


Thanks Gino!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyer (Dec 22, 2006)

Itubij said:


> This would be even more stunning without the date crammed in there, but the execution of the subdials is so smooth that I can overlook the date.
> 
> Stunning and gorgeous. Beautiful indeed.


Thank you. What you can't see in the photo is that all the hands are blued, which really sets off that dial. The dial is one of the nicest I've see in a chrono. Unfortunately it gets very little wrist time as it's kind of small for me 38mm. I've contemplated on selling it but I haven't seen another one of these references come up for sale in years, so I've been hesitant in letting it go.

Here is another photo.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H








​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Okeah this afternoon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Jacques Lemans Geneve Tempura

*















_


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Go Blue


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sunday Best 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> One of my favourite watches.
> absolutley Stunning
> G


Thanks for the kind words Gino, it's most appreciated. This SuperOcean is part of a numbered limited edition.

Tom


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

WIRED AGAW422


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

today on wrist is my superocean GMT


















have a relaxing Sunday chaps 
G


----------



## simonhgreen (Aug 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Mondaine had a new battery and added a deployment clasp yesterday









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

The 'winking saddo' today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Back to the Tactico TC2 for Sunday.

For those of you who noticed, this is with the wrong date!









...and this is with the correct one (even if you can't see it!).

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Breitling Blacksteel Limited

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Wittnauer today
Cheers


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nevets750 said:


> Back to the Tactico TC2 for Sunday.
> 
> For those of you who noticed, this is with the wrong date!
> 
> ...


My TC2 says Hi from ACL Fest in Austin. (From yesterday- no cell service on the grounds). Like the red strap!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> My TC2 says Hi from ACL Fest in Austin. (From yesterday- no cell service on the grounds). Like the red strap!


Thx Aggie! I had to take my TC2 to work, but will hopefully get it home in time for a bike ride! I know this is taboo to some, but the strap originally came with a Stratton Syncro I purchased. I sold the Stratton but kept the strap! Enjoy the Fest!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

zed073 said:


>


Great looking combo Zed!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

Formal event today; what I consider to be my "dress watch." Haha


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Marloe classic vanilla chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nevets750 said:


> Great looking combo Zed!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Cheers. 

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite watch on a super cool Horween Essex DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Citizen NY0040-25Y


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oris again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BLNR


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## barryireland (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Harvest time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brosh (Dec 12, 2016)

Switched straps, loving the green and gold combo









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Jemason (Nov 10, 2016)

Mine choice for the next couple of weeks









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

Janis Trading L&H Phantom Ghost Rider

Takes the majority of my wrist time as of late









The Information Super Highway made me do it.....


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Wishing you a 'speedy' Monday :-!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Btreichel87 said:


>


Nice watch... and Porsche too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Okeah for the afternoon with hand winding Poljot 3133 movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> Nice watch... and Porsche too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately not mine... Great day for a drive though.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Btreichel87 said:


> Unfortunately not mine... Great day for a drive though.


That is unfortunate. What year is it? At least the Omega is yours 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> That is unfortunate. What year is it? At least the Omega is yours
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1980 SC.... It's my old man's.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Btreichel87 said:


> 1980 SC.... It's my old man's.


Nice! Two of my best friends dads had 1980 SCs when we were growing up. Fantastic cars. You're lucky to have the opportunity to drive such an incredible machine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> Nice! Two of my best friends dads had 1980 SCs when we were growing up. Fantastic cars. You're lucky to have the opportunity to drive such an incredible machine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stay tuned... My dad's working on a 911 hotrod. Backdating a Eurospec 911, put flares on the rear, 3.6 liter engine. It's gonna be quite the car. Here's a pic of paint....he just finished this Friday night.









Ok sorry, I'll stop hijacking the thread. Back to watches.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Moded IWC Mark XV,
Hands from same generation Spitfire









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Btreichel87 said:


> Stay tuned... My dad's working on a 911 hotrod. Backdating a Eurospec 911, put flares on the rear, 3.6 liter engine. It's gonna be quite the car. Here's a pic of paint....he just finished this Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Awesome!!! Yes, now back to watches. I'm onto my third watch of the day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

His & Hers


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L








​


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

My favourite for at the office

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

To start the week.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Citizen today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 857 UTC









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Decided to get the old Tissot Cal 781-1 today.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Thought I'd take it out for a spin even though it's up for sale. It has some of the nicest looking patina I've seen on a Bronze watch.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Poydras12 (Jul 25, 2017)

This on a gloomy Monday morning


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Montre D'Aeronef Type 20 Extra Special USA edition.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

JLC Master Compressor Diving Chronograph.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Glycine Airman Double Twelve


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## ShockWatcher (Aug 10, 2017)

Montblanc Twinfly

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sophie's World



siranak said:


>


Splendid.



vandit said:


>


I'm digging this  shot.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

still on wrist!


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

tag aquaracer in NYC today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Pure class! |>|>



Nevets750 said:


> Zenith Montre D'Aeronef Type 20 Extra Special USA edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

On the German-Northsea, Garmin Fenix 5x










Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

62mas reissue!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to post this morning...Light work on the Jeep today wearing the Dan Henry 1970 40mm but switcharoo later


----------



## 500lbman (Oct 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

zed073 said:


> Pure class! |>|>


Thx Zed! I really enjoy this one, especially the blue!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I hope it's true that these can survive being run over by a truck because honestly that's the direction this day is headed ...


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith Port Royal, with vintage Zenith cal. 2562...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

ThomG said:


> Zenith Port Royal, with vintage Zenith cal. 2562...
> 
> View attachment 12567637


Beautiful. Pure class!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Forgot to post this morning...Light work on the Jeep today wearing the Dan Henry 1970 40mm but switcharoo later


I really like this model. Very tempting... especially at 40mm!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the other Canadian members


----------



## Greenred (Feb 22, 2013)

Seiko SARB033 on my favourite navy nato strap


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Another gorgeous day in Seattle, I chose my new Speedmaster Pro (no snow on the Olympics yet btw)


----------



## jfinch64 (Apr 24, 2015)

Rodania RCAF Monopusher.









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller for a full blown Monday, I hope your week started better than mine.


----------



## liebs520 (Jan 9, 2017)

Spectre for a rainy day jog with the pup. Great rain effect today.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Spunwell said:


> Seadweller for a full blown Monday, I hope your week started better than mine.


I hope your week gets better, stat!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

TJ Boogie said:


> I hope your week gets better, stat!


Thanks my friend


----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

009 on a BluShark navy nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

"Subways"


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Another day another winery(ies). *hic*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus PVD Trieste on a Tropic rubber strap


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

castlk said:


>


Been eyeing a Skyhawk for quite a while and that color combo looks awesome

The Information Super Highway made me do it.....


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369








​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

The Estoril 300 helping me today, measuring another room, to become a wine cellar.












Hope it's a better day for everyone today. 
G


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Citizen day.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Just picked it up today after months of waiting.


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

F1 today....









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Just put this one on at the dealer:










Bought another one. Pics tomorrow ;-)

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


This looks pretty sharp, @yankeexpress. What strap do you have on there?


----------



## martycus (Feb 21, 2015)

Mk II on this Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGK003


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

Have a great Tuesday!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sometimes I wonder why I even bother having other watches.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

"Unitas" Self assembled Type B Flieger on Laco strap









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Skx 013 with no chapter ring and Ofrei hands.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

From a rose gold IWC yesterday, to the Borealis today. Love this hobby!!!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Speedy Tuesday for me..









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

motzbueddel said:


> Speedy Tuesday for me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Click bait


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy International Watch Day ✌ 
: on /


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

omeglycine said:


> Click bait


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Oris 65 on Craft & Taylored single pass.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Today's watch box blowout victim is my very first Seiko ... bought it, wore it for an hour, and it hasn't left the box much since. It started the day on a navy blue perlon but it's a cheap one and itchy. I had this in my desk ...









... but switched over to something more neutral ...









Ugh. I don't know if it's fair to put this on the block until I find a decent strap ... but is a strap enough to make me love the watch? I might have to take the rest of the day off work to think about this.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Been wearing this one a lot lately. But why not?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Pepsi


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hamilton Intra-Matic 68


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dagaz Tsunami Caribbean.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Hamilton Intra-Matic 68


Incredible and it looks incredible on you!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

In the sun on the M Sanders strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

41Mets said:


> Incredible and it looks incredible on you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks & thanks Brotha

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Really like this one....









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy two days in a row. I wore this watch almost exclusively from Mon through Friday for at least 10 years. Then it got worn more sparingly, not for lack of interest, but due to other watches sharing the load. This has caused me to step back a bit and appreciate this beautiful time piece all over again. What a stunner!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I changed as soon as I got back from work into my new-to-me 1971 Hamilton Dateline.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Breitling _SuperOcean 42...

_


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

moonwatch


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

ThomG said:


> Zenith Port Royal, with vintage Zenith cal. 2562...
> 
> View attachment 12567637


Stunning!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Deep Sea Chrono Cermet "Vintage". Cermet is a substance made of ceramic and titanium and is very light and durable.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## AncientSerpent (Oct 26, 2015)

vostok

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Rare i look down and see all hands/indicators pointing up


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nevets750 said:


> JLC Deep Sea Chrono Cermet "Vintage". Cermet is a substance made of ceramic and titanium and is very light and durable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected]$$!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

BALL Engineer Hydrocarbon III =]


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD








​


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Pepsi


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TC2 expedition on swade leather


















G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

I need something else that fits under a shirt ☺









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> [email protected]$$!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx Jon!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Oris Artelier Date.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Just in case I need to check my altitude at any point in the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

So following up on my post yesterday, this is what I just got my hands on: a Rolex 168000. when I saw this one on the internet I immediately booked a plane ticket to Rome. I initially wanted a 1675 but when I saw this I fell in love. Beautifully aged. Full set. My first crown. Look for yourself:




























Off now looking for the pope 

Cheers guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Nevets750 said:


> JLC Deep Sea Chrono Cermet "Vintage". Cermet is a substance made of ceramic and titanium and is very light and durable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wish I could 'like' multiple times, that is awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I'll start my work week and humpday with the GMT Alpina Alpiner4 on the Alpina Estrap to count my steps without having to wear my Fitbit


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I bought a cheap jubilee to make sure that I'd like the look and feel before I started the search for an appropriate Rolex or Tudor bracelet. Seems like I should start looking.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

At the airport heading to Florida for a golf trip and A&M - Florida game.


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anonimo D-Date


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

dwilliams851 said:


> I wish I could 'like' multiple times, that is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Heuer Monaco. One of my oldest and favorite pieces.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

New strap on the Tudor.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I'm hooked on quick release straps. I spent 30 minutes this morning installing another strap on my Sarb065 the old-fashioned way ... you know, shouting vile obscenities peppered with profanities, scratching the lugs, blaming the watch, the strap, the tool, the spring bars, ending ultimately in failure. Which is why I chose the orange creamsicle quick release today ...









Those anchors look pretty cute, but believe me, that strap is pure evil.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nevets750 said:


> Heuer Monaco. One of my oldest and favorite pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this Monaco! Looking very sharp! Going with the Eterna Madison today. Have a great day, gents!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

BLNR today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Love this Monaco! Looking very sharp! Going with the Eterna Madison today. Have a great day, gents!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Wearing this Seiko today. Not a bad watch for the relatively low price. The strap, however, is garbage. Either way, I think it's rather a handsome looking watch.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


>


Really like this combo. Looking very sharp 59yukon01.
G


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Really like this combo. Looking very sharp 59yukon01.
> G


Thank you!
D


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Aggie88 said:


> At the airport heading to Florida for a golf trip and A&M - Florida game.


looks like the perfect watch for this trip. Good luck and enjoy Aggie.
G


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vioviv said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you kindly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just got this Pan Europ back from service. Forgot how much I like this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> At the airport heading to Florida for a golf trip and A&M - Florida game.


The brown strap looks great with the TC2 Aggie! Enjoy the trip.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Love this Monaco! Looking very sharp! Going with the Eterna Madison today. Have a great day, gents!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx Jon. The Eterna is very classy as well!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my GMT Master II for hump day this week.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I struggled this morning to install a new strap, so I canceled my lunch and went back at it. I wasn't going to let it win. And finally ...









Triumph! That's my arm raised in celebration after conquering this cursed two-piece NATO. (I'm in the stairwell because I'm talking trash to it, and the non-WIS folk in my office would think that's weird, those cretins.)









Meh ...









... all that work and I'm underwhelmed. I think it's the watch. Or maybe my ugly wrists. Going back to the creamsicle ...









I don't know ... I'm gonna give it another day and try some other straps, but just don't think it's a keeper ...
Thank you WUS for allowing me to vent ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The curvy Carpenter field watch for the evening


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Baume & Mercier Capeland Chronograph, on a Hirsch Premium Caoutchouc (natural rubber) strap. The most comfortable watch strap _ever.
_


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Jazzmaster said:


>


Micro-rotor, beveled plates, enameled dial, wow...very nice watch!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Urushi dial Seiko today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pilot watch


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Trusty Sub on a Perlon!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9070-51L








​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*_


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tissot for this Thursday












G


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Rosco53 (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## vujen (Oct 8, 2015)

Pure essence. From 1960. Don't you agree with me guys?


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## W7MA53TO10 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

W7MA53TO10 said:


> View attachment 12574133


Wow, I love your Terrascope. Monochromatic beauty, so pure. Very interesting case too. What a fine piece! Congratulations.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Awesome photo. Awesome watch. 
|> |>



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## MoBoSwiss (Feb 25, 2017)

tommyboy31 said:


> Wearing this Seiko today. Not a bad watch for the relatively low price. The strap, however, is garbage. Either way, I think it's rather a handsome looking watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own the same model, same color.Put mine on rubber strap. Love it.

Sent from my SM-T217T using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

zed073 said:


> Awesome photo. Awesome watch.
> |> |>


Thank you and agree. Although I may be biased.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

MoBoSwiss said:


> I own the same model, same color.Put mine on rubber strap. Love it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T217T using Tapatalk


Curious to see that combo.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Fortis









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Panerai PAM724









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Went with my favorite diver this morning, the Oris65 on a Horween Essex leather DrunkArtStraps 
HAGD

Brice


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one again.


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Dievas Vortex









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ulfgarrr said:


> Dievas Vortex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking piece!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## W7MA53TO10 (Jun 13, 2014)

VicLeChic said:


> Wow, I love your Terrascope. Monochromatic beauty, so pure. Very interesting case too. What a fine piece! Congratulations.


Thank you! Surprisingly, for its size, it is also incredibly comfortable.


----------



## MetroiD (Dec 18, 2010)

How about what I _wish_ I was wearing right now... mine (and Steve Zissou's!) trusty sidekick for all sorts of seaside adventures: in this particular instance, standing by and waiting for the wind to pick up so that we can go kite surfing. Spoiler alert: it didn't.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

...


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

*Glycine coral sub 37/50*


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

1971 Hamilton Dateline A-587 on DeBeer lizard grain today.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

vujen said:


> View attachment 12574081
> 
> 
> Pure essence. From 1960. Don't you agree with me guys?


We do...very nice.


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9070-51L
> 
> View attachment 12573357
> 
> ​


That's a very nice quality photograph, well done.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 12574429


Very nice piece! Is this a micro brand?

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Nevets750 said:


> Very nice piece! Is this a micro brand?


It sure is.

You can google 'Ginault Ocean Rover' or do a search on these forums (this one, the Dive Watch forum and the Affordable Watch forum). Be warned though, the latter will give you a lot more information than you may want to know.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

WastedYears said:


> It sure is.
> 
> You can google 'Ginault Ocean Rover' or do a search on these forums (this one, the Dive Watch forum and the Affordable Watch forum). Be warned though, the latter will give you a lot more information than you may want to know.


Thx for the info.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lofnsjoke (Aug 23, 2017)

Grand Carrera









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

This is the Glashutte Original Senator Diary (alarm watch). This has become one of my favorite watches. The sophisticated alarm function I find to be one of the most useful functions available in a mechanical watch. The delicate sound of the alarm has a beautiful and soft ringing sound for about 10 seconds, at 5 minutes before the set alarm time. The alarm function is very easy to use and can be set for any day or time (in 15 minute increments) up to 30 days in advance! All this functionality and ease of use come at the cost of extreme mechanical complexity. The watch contains over 600 parts, and has 86 jewels. And then there is the cost for service, which is the same as a Glashutte Tourbillion!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch On Canvas


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ThomG said:


> This is the Glashutte Original Senator Diary (alarm watch). This has become one of my favorite watches. The sophisticated alarm function I find to be one of the most useful functions available in a mechanical watch. The delicate sound of the alarm has a beautiful and soft ringing sound for about 10 seconds, at 5 minutes before the set alarm time. The alarm function is very easy to use and can be set for any day or time (in 15 minute increments) up to 30 days in advance! All this functionality and ease of use come at the cost of extreme mechanical complexity. The watch contains over 600 parts, and has 86 jewels. And then there is the cost for service, which is the same as a Glashutte Tourbillion!
> 
> View attachment 12574927


O
that is a grail of mine, absolutely love this watch. Congrats, enjoy it. 
G


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_
Russian afternoon switch...

_







_




























~v~_​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Submariner on JPM leather today


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Hammy X-Patrol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Sometimes I wonder why I even bother having other watches.


Thickness doesn't bother you? Even on nato?


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Vlance said:


> Thickness doesn't bother you? Even on nato?


Not at all. For my wrist it's no issue.


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

SKX007 on a modified marine nationale strap.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Oris 65 on a new strap off Etsy. Tornado warning went off on my phone right after this. Looks like a nice Portland afternoon to me.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

I took her swimming today (measure time treading water). Forgot to take a pic at the pool.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> O
> that is a grail of mine, absolutely love this watch. Congrats, enjoy it.
> G


Thanks Gino, you won't be disappointed if you wind up with one someday.

Best,

Tom


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

Dis guy...









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Pretty boastful for being old (vintage).


----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

can't seem to get this one off









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131








​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Panerai in this very busy Thursday. Looking forward to the weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timeslider (Aug 2, 2017)

Vostok Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TGI Friday, 
going for fleiger Friday, on wrist Oris BC4


















plane seatbelt clasp, and it works really well. .....ending this busy week. Have a good one chaps. 
G


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

TGIF!


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Tag Aquaracer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Here you have it, today it seemed a good day to take out the FF


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

hozburun said:


> Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


Nice strap, where did you buy it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Bulova Precisionist Champlain 96B131
> 
> View attachment 12575881
> 
> ​


Have you tried this on a strap? Would appreciate some pics if you have. 
I like the look of the chrono version (96G175)
Thanks


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Self assembled type 20, based around an old Valjoux 7734









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF! Same one I've had on all week.


----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

21 straight days with this bad boy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

This is becoming my go to daily watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FliegerFriday with my silver dial IWC MKXVIII on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 
TGIF 
B


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

Andrew T said:


> This is becoming my go to daily watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BC321 (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy 13th!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

JLC sector dial!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cool feature on the JLC Deep Sea Chrono

When the Chrono hand is running, the dial indicator is half red half white.









When it's stopped, it is all red.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk









And when reset all white.


----------



## pedro0223 (Aug 11, 2012)

My Blumo









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MetroiD (Dec 18, 2010)

Andrew T said:


> <snip>Triumph bike in the background</snip>
> This is becoming my go to daily watch.


Really goes together well with what I can only presume must be an _awesome_ daily ride.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

MetroiD said:


> Really goes together well with what I can only presume must be an _awesome_ daily ride.


Thank you, although I have to admit that I ride a Kawasaki these days.

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Laco day at NTC.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

U2 the Golden...........


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Vostok Amphibia



















~v~*_​


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

MonTex said:


> _*Vostok Amphibia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please do tell ... is that a mod or an SE or a new model??? Dang, that's a great Vostok... is it a 120 case?


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

That second hand! Gets me every time.


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

Seeing double with my coworkers moonwatch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

This is another of my favorite watches; the ArtyA retrograde minutes. This is a custom made timepiece, and is one of one.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

bubbaxb said:


> Seeing double with my coworkers moonwatch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same Batman figure. Don't have the same watches, unfortunately.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## number 15 (Jun 15, 2015)

Omega Cosmic Bauhaus


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

After waiting a few weeks, I finally picked up my new IWC Petit Prince Double Chronograph. Very excited!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## colincronin (Aug 26, 2017)

Greetings from Antwerp, Belgium. Got my trusty Citizen World Time A-T with me.


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Bay Noir to end the week


----------



## kurodatsubasa (Aug 1, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 1967.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikelu03 (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage On Canvas


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L*








​


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

orient


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

New to me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Okeah after work. TGIF.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Another shot of my new beauty, in the shining sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

16700









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Notched a 2-piece nato to fit this sweet 004


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Happy Friday the 13th









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III Automatic

*







_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Third watch of the day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Some spring sunshine on my old Navitimer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Android Mantis


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

fvc74 said:


> Nice strap, where did you buy it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  Visit : https://www.facebook.com/anatoliastraps/


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Holidays in Greece.. 








Flying home in three hours


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> Third watch of the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


classic, pure class Jon.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bargain shopping with my TC2


















G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Borealis Sea Dragon.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

My grail...... :-!
Doesn't get any better.



JonS1967 said:


> Third watch of the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tissot99 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Lanco Chronograph


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Wearing my newly acquired bronze Precista sr 30


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nomos Timeless Club II


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

1973 Omega Deville. HAGWE


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Borealis Sea Dragon.


Beautiful watch and awsome combo, Brian,
G


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## 500lbman (Oct 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Finishing up 2016's taxes today (due Monday in case anyone else is late!) with my Guinand Duograph. I'm sorry to report that it looks like I won't be buying any more watches for a while!  Uncle Sam has first dibs! Enjoy the weekend! 


 








Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12579141
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everytime I see a Mido wrist shot, especially the Multifort, I tell myself to do some research and maybe add it to my short list. That's a spectacular looking watch JDCFour, especially for a diver.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Beautiful watch and awsome combo, Brian,
> G


Cheers Gino.
Have a great day.

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> classic, pure class Jon.
> G


Thanks, Gino! Very kind of you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Still trying to get a handle on the phone camera's "pro" settings. The first pic ticked me off, because I somehow lost the red on the seconds hand. So of course had to capture a pic with that beautiful red showing itself off nicely. Or as nicely as I can capture it. Have a great Saturday, folks!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Bargain shopping with my TC2
> View attachment 12578923
> View attachment 12578925
> View attachment 12578927
> G


What are your impressions of this watch? It sure is a beauty! 
Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

zed073 said:


> My grail...... :-!
> Doesn't get any better.


Thank you kindly! I love this one too. It actually exceeded my expectations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Started off the day with the Pan Europe. Switched to the Vostok for a day of kids soccer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

An excellent example of the GW056BJ from one of our own.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SRP605


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

The Franck today
Cheers


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

So many great watches out there today. The '73 Omega Deville is pure class. LOVE that Hamilton Khaki and Pan Europ, and took a few moments of deep breathing exercises not to head over to Joma and order them... (I'm still abstaining on watch purchases, now probably until mid-2018 after re-filing my taxes and finding out that i owe the IRS one more Daytona than I anticipated.). That Vostok dial on the cushion case is my favorite ... and of course I would commit a felony for that Tactico ....


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to my IWC MKXVIII LPP on the Haveston Carrier 
Cheers. B


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Loving the PADI



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Alpha Paul Newman on Swiss!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Uhrmensch said:


> The Franck today
> Cheers
> View attachment 12579729


Wow! Gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn U2 SDR 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

i


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> What are your impressions of this watch? It sure is a beauty!
> Cheers,
> Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the TC2 is a really good watch, I have owned it for about a year now, and has become one of my favourite in my collection.
it is very accurate, mine is +2 sec a day.
500 meters water resistance and antimagnetic 
wears perfect on any wrist. 
The Lume is amazing and it lasts. 
The finishing on the case is on the par with much more expensive watches
Limited to 169 pieces total. I get more compliments about this watch then any other in my collection.

G


----------



## sjw1793 (Nov 26, 2016)

Just picked this one up in the middle of last week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cut grass, trimmed trees, and cleaned out gutters. Just another day at the office for this one.


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E








​


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

1969 vintage Seiko Presmatic high beat 5146-7010


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> the TC2 is a really good watch, I have owned it for about a year now, and has become one of my favourite in my collection.
> it is very accurate, mine is +2 sec a day.
> 500 meters water resistance and antimagnetic
> wears perfect on any wrist.
> ...


Well! That's high praise. I didn't realize it had 500 m water resistance. That is quite impressive. It sure is a nice looking piece. I will have to do a little more research on it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

sjw1793 said:


> Just picked this one up in the middle of last week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your Monaco. It's a fantastic piece for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage Timex Military Field Watch on Dark Brown Leather

*







_


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today relaxing with my Oris TT1


















G


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning Sunday.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Morrisdog said:


> Some spring sunshine on my old Navitimer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the Navitimer is a cool watch, but something about yours, maybe the age the strap, can't put my finger on it but yours is 
stunning.
G


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Canvas


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Speedy Moonwatch Sunday


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

Hybrid battery/mechanical movement by ATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tactico TC2 for a Sunday at the office 









It was very dim when I walked in the office and I glanced at the Tactico. It was lit up like a Christmas tree! This really is an awesome watch!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## sjw1793 (Nov 26, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> Congratulations on your Monaco. It's a fantastic piece for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. So far I am happy that I added it to the collection. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Proudly rocking my 36 millimeter two tone zodiac professional on a black Hirsch calf today


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Dress watch for a change, Longines Presence


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Oceanus Casio oc-108









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Coffee










Sunny










Darko


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Huge congrats.



sjw1793 said:


> Just picked this one up in the middle of last week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gmt ii


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Breitling _SuperOcean 42 _limited edition, #1114 of 2000.


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really enjoying my Mercer Lexington handwound Chrono and love how it looks on this grey DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

My new IWC Petit Prince Double Chronograph. Out in my '74 BMW 2002tii for a BMW Club track day. Go fast time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Seiko Sunday...*_









~v~​


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Football, beer, friends, and a watch. You only get to see two.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DevilRay prototype


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Hammy + Mustang = Winning









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> the Navitimer is a cool watch, but something about yours, maybe the age the strap, can't put my finger on it but yours is
> stunning.
> G


I love the patina on this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy for now. Have a great Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


pure class, Andrew.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ThomG said:


> Breitling _SuperOcean 42 _limited edition, #1114 of 2000.
> 
> View attachment 12582023
> 
> ...


pure class Tom,
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> pure class, Andrew.
> G


Cheers Gino 
I've got the itch for another Breitling, which may need scratching soon. I have a very worried wallet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cimier LE Classmatic.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Cheers Gino
> I've got the itch for another Breitling, which may need scratching soon. I have a very worried wallet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i know the feeling Andrew. There is something about Breitling. But you need to own one to get it. 
I keep restraining myself.
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> i know the feeling Andrew. There is something about Breitling. But you need to own one to get it.
> I keep restraining myself.
> G


It's difficult 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

For my daughters fifth birthday party.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Cimier LE Classmatic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on you.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> the Navitimer is a cool watch, but something about yours, maybe the age the strap, can't put my finger on it but yours is
> stunning.
> G


Thanks for your kind words. To be honest mine is probably not the best collectors example because of its well worn case but I also like this aged look. Breitling certainly made some beautiful watches in that period.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I wore the Yacht-Master today for a beautiful hike in the woods


----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

Recent purchase~ Breitling SuperOcean Heritage Chrono 46mm on an Ocean Classic stainless bracelet. Drop Dead Gorgeous!

I chose it over a Rolex Sub and Omega 007










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

More beer. It's a rough week.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


> Coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That lume is fantastic! Looks great!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sammy to start the week

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> pure class Tom,
> G


Thanks Gino, this was one of the first watches I bought as a collector. I purchased it from a friend who was the manager of a Breitling AD. These deep-sea Breitlings are built like tanks, yet are quite comfortable to wear. TG


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Reserve Pro Diver on Distressed Kaki Canvas for Today

*







_


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Cimier LE Classmatic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats quite a rare Swiss brand out here id be guessing? looks very nice, love the retro cufflinks, youre a man of great style Jimmy, no doubt about it.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Promaster


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Enjoying my Hamiltons tonight. Switched some straps around for fun. I really like the 3 hole Rallye on the Pan Europ.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Masterpiece Tradition


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Good Monday morning all, starting the week with the Pirhana, not worn for a while.


















G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Mark Sanders strap on DJII









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

My Monday morning view









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

New to me Bulova from a WUS seller. Changed to the zulu strap with pvd hardware.


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

My new old 168k:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

SNDA57 on DAS


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

BluMonday!


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Lume on my IWC Petit Prince in the early morning darkness.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale.

Happy Monday folks.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Frozentundra (Oct 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my IWC MKXVIII LPP back on the OEM Santoni strap 
Have a great day. B


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pan Europ on WatchGecko Rallye for parent-teacher conferences this morning.









Switching to the Intramatic LE as I prepare to head into the office.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith Port Royal w/ vintage Zenith cal. 2562 movement... happy Monday everyone.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

robbsguitar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the Montblanc smart watch, correct? How do you like it?

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes it is and after only 4 days of owning it I do like it. It looks and wears like a good higher end watch with extra features.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Pan Europ on WatchGecko Rallye for parent-teacher conferences this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both great choices Jon. I especially like the Intramatic!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Blue sport coat. Blue shirt. Blue Zenith Montre D'Aeronef Type 20 Extra Special USA Edition. Blue Monday!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Orient Bambino. I'm thinking of wearing this one all week.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Speedy Auto today - back on a shark skin strap I last used c. 15 years ago; nice change, for now
Cheers


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Was wearing my Guinand Flying Officer today! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Pan Europ on WatchGecko Rallye for parent-teacher conferences this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jon, has the Pan Europ silver/ white dial been a good watch for you?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

motzbueddel said:


> Was wearing my Guinand Flying Officer today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently picked up a Guinand Duograph Chrono and really like it. Yours looks great as well!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Laco Munster Monday!

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Timex Monday!

















Yeah, I know, Timex Tuesday has a better ring to it, but my rotation opportunities have shrunk dramatically in the last 10 weeks, and today I had a moment to swap during lunch, but I only had the Timex Q in my desk, so ... Timex Monday. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nevets750 said:


> Both great choices Jon. I especially like the Intramatic!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Thank you! In think the Pan Europ comes across much better in the flesh. It was out for a warranty repair (Hamilton was great by the way) for 3 months and I kind of forgot about it. When it came back I was pretty blown away by it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 500lbman (Oct 30, 2015)

Sea-Dweller today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MOV said:


> Jon, has the Pan Europ silver/ white dial been a good watch for you?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Funny you should ask. The chrono seconds hand wasn't resetting properly to zero so I had to send it back to Hamilton and I just got it back. Even though I bought it grey market (Ashford had them on sale for a ridiculous price of $599 so I couldn't pass it up) Hamilton honored the warranty and did a beautiful job with the repair. You can read about it here: 
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4488507&share_type=t

Beyond the chrono reset issue, I love this watch! It's beautifully made for its price range and it's very comfortable despite its fairly large size. It also looks smaller than its 45mm size would suggest because of the case and bezel design and their relationship to the dial.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K on the first cool day of the year


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

'69 Devil Diver


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Waiting for the train this morning...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

A side by side comparison of the Tactico TC2 & TC2 expedition.







These 2 watches are so similar and at the same time so diffrent, they are made by the same company ( Crepas ) 
five years apart, they share the same 42mm case, same 50mm lug to lug and 22mm lug width.
They have a 500m water resistance, thickness is 13.7mm and antimagnetic to 70,000A/m






Apart from the obvious dial design they have different movements.
the TC2 has a Swiss ETA 2824-2 movement accurate to +2/3 sec per day, the Expedition has a Swiss ETA 2892-A2 accurate to +1 sec per 2 days. Both very impressive.


















TC2 only 169 made and the expedition only 100 made. Case finishing on both watches is impeccable, and the Lume is very very bright which lasts all night






So which is better? No I will rephrase, which one do I like best or prefer. 
For me I MUCH PREFER THE TC2 however that movement in the expedition is to die for.

G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Moduco proto this evening


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pilot


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Sometimes a strap makes a watch. When I bought my Harding Jetstream HJ0602 it came on a respectable silicone strap, 
but when I put it on a bright red vintage leather strap from WatchGecko, the watch just pops.

Before








After







​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Love the quality of light at sunset.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today going vintage, wearing my Roamer power 8,


















G


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Loving this watch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That Sub is a great fit on your wrist, @hozburun. Mind if I ask your wrist size?


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## martycus (Feb 21, 2015)

Speedy on a Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Out for lunch.









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

i.razvan said:


>


Sharp!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Techne Tuesday for me...
_




































~v~​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65  on a Horween Essex DrunkArtStraps today


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Sir-Guy said:


> That Sub is a great fit on your wrist, @hozburun. Mind if I ask your wrist size?


Thanks  approx. 18 cms diameter...


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bluesday.


----------



## JMD1082 (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Work grind...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

IWC Big Pilot









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great day folks.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The other Nighthawk. (I don't bother with the date on these)


----------



## Frozentundra (Oct 4, 2017)

She might still wear her diapers but she loves her watch - and she absolutely insisted that I wear the Parnis. In her words- 'Daddy, shiny...good good'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRyan (Jul 18, 2017)

1970 Omega Constellation

Just got it back from the watchmaker on Saturday. Good as new!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Frozentundra said:


> She might still wear her diapers but she loves her watch - and she absolutely insisted that I wear the Parnis. In her words- 'Daddy, shiny...good good'
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonderful post, and you win the WUS Father of the Year Award for raising the next generation WIS!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12588163
> 
> 
> View attachment 12588165


Very nice, is there a right handed version?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

DevilRay prototype.










All new, extra strength Tapatalk, for restoring shine and that new talk smell.


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

Picked up from the AD yesterday; leather strap on the way as well.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Day Two at the new job. So many 30-minute meet and greets my head is spinning. Good thing I have this beauty to make sure I'm on time to all of them!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Enjoyed the Techne to start the day but went ahead and switched to one of my very favorite diver.

*Citizen Excalibur*









Dig the bluish lume on this watch.







_

~v~​


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Out and about in Vancouver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco today on OEM Rallye.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Overseas this Tuesday


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Gonna be 30 degrees C today... Steel and white shirt...


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Early 70's swiss made Gruen Precision...


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oris65  on a Horween Essex DrunkArtStraps today


Great strap choice!


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Omega SMP









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

With flash and without, to try to capture that brilliant blue.

Also, today's my 4 year anniversary with my gf. How the hell she's put with me this long I'll never know.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

A quiet evening at home with the family and my Bell&Ross Vintage 126 circa 2003. This brand is very underrated IMHO. I just love this watch. Superb finish and so easy to read.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210








​


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

took said:


> Work grind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And with a very good reminder on your screen I should add!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 on Leather

*







_


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Its getting dark way too early nowadays...winter is coming. 










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

BLNR on Dubs opening night. Championship ring ceremony!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Material shopping today, to help me with this task is the Seiko Samurai.












G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Modded Seiko 5:

2017-10-18_08-30-07


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Alpina 10 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Work grind...









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks to the deal thread!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 and it's at + 0.4 s/d. This one somewhat restores my faith in the 6R15.


----------



## elbilo (Sep 11, 2011)

JDCfour said:


> View attachment 12589643
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that case/bracelet design is sweet!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with the Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on the Alpina Estrap. A bit too large for me but I do love the dial, case and movement


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dwilliams851 said:


> Alpina 10 today
> 
> View attachment 12589507
> 
> ...


I live this the original Alpina dual crown supercompressor epsa case


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

On my wrist until a new arrival today by 10:00 AM.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Masterpiece Tradition


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

JLC Reserve de Marche today


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 12589847


Very classy piece Grinny!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Was getting a physical, figured why not take a watch pic while I was waiting for a half an hour in my cute little gown.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

tommyboy31 said:


> Was getting a physical, figured why not take a watch pic while I was waiting for a half an hour in my cute little gown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope your results are positive!

Such a solid watch. I own the same piece. Just had it serviced after about 14 years even though it ran very well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 5 with the Bambino. This one watch thing isn't so bad. I prepping to cull the herd.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Just arrived.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

MOV said:


> Hope your results are positive!
> 
> Such a solid watch. I own the same piece. Just had it serviced after about 14 years even though it ran very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


The doc pretty much guaranteed I'll be here for a good long time. Though it was just a physical to get my DOT card, so it was not exactly comprehensive.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

took said:


> Work grind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

Good morning


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

On my way to visit a client, changed to the 
2017 Oris Aquis









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

dwilliams851 said:


> Alpina 10 today
> 
> View attachment 12589507
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous watch!

Intramatic LE today. I'm really enjoying this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurodatsubasa (Aug 1, 2017)

Stowa Flieger Type B.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> What a gorgeous watch!
> 
> Intramatic LE today. I'm really enjoying this one.
> 
> ...


Absolutely love that Intramatic Jon! Very nice!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Deep Sea Cermet "Vintage" Chrono









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Morning fellas.This old thing, but I sure do love it.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nevets750 said:


> Absolutely love that Intramatic Jon! Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Thank you! This watch has turned out to be much better than I was expecting. I was concerned that it would be too large at 42mm but it wears smaller because of the white Tachymeter scale surrounding the black dial. The fit & finish is also quite good.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> What a gorgeous watch!
> 
> Intramatic LE today. I'm really enjoying this one.
> 
> ...


You got 1 Nice JonS

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Seiko Monaco









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

tommyboy31 said:


> The doc pretty much guaranteed I'll be here for a good long time. Though it was just a physical to get my DOT card, so it was not exactly comprehensive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Turn your head & couch, the worst part of the DOT physical IMO. Just got mine couple weeks ago. & why are there hands always ice cold, is that a mandatory thing for the doc's...LOL


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Combat Sub Here


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Turn your head & couch, the worst part of the DOT physical IMO. Just got mine couple weeks ago. & why are there hands always ice cold, is that a mandatory thing for the doc's...LOL


They must think I'm gross looking or something because they skipped the fondling.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay.










All new, extra strength Tapatalk, for restoring shine and that new talk smell.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Niranjan Vintage Flieger.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

tommyboy31 said:


> They must think I'm gross looking or something because they skipped the fondling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


LOL

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> You got 1 Nice JonS
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


Thanks, William!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Hello!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Switched it up to walk my pup... MTM Black Warrior









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Toothbras said:


>


Love this shot!

Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Cant get enough of this thing... im in love...









Quick shot outside...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## number 15 (Jun 15, 2015)

Seiko Lassale


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

took said:


> Love this shot!
> 
> Success is no accident. ...


Thanks man! It's a very photogenic watch


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Wore the Sinn 556i today on a new strap I've made from good ole' Horween Dublin English Tan. This stuff is SOFT!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> Cant get enough of this thing... im in love...
> 
> View attachment 12590765
> 
> ...


I know this may be a controversial opinion, but that's the best looking new Rolex I've seen in a very long time. It might be my favorite ever. I haven't seen (or noticed) a gray dial OP on WRUW before, but gotta say, that is a freak'n sweet hunk of stainless steel... love how the blue indices and the pearl (?) batons pop off the dial. Congratulations, you wear it well, and I think I finally have my Rolex grail ...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Late to the party today, but I enjoyed wearing the Black Bay on red leather.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Blue Moon Cocktail SRPB41/ SARY073














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That's quite something, @fvc74. I'm sure it must have been tricky to get a good photo of it. I wish they offered it without a date, though—that dial deserves to be uncluttered!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Dive watch with rider and tango  in the background


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> I know this may be a controversial opinion, but that's the best looking new Rolex I've seen in a very long time. It might be my favorite ever. I haven't seen (or noticed) a gray dial OP on WRUW before, but gotta say, that is a freak'n sweet hunk of stainless steel... love how the blue indices and the pearl (?) batons pop off the dial. Congratulations, you wear it well, and I think I finally have my Rolex grail ...


Thank you very much Vioviv (not that i can take credit for those comments).

I was totally smitten and agree with all you said, just a stunning and simple piece... my favorite too, i'm fortunate to be able to own and enjoy. The excitement hasn't susbsided, possibly increased... just so pretty to look at, gosh...

:-!


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> That's quite something, @fvc74. I'm sure it must have been tricky to get a good photo of it. I wish they offered it without a date, though-that dial deserves to be uncluttered!


It's quite tricky, but the details on the dial are amazing!






Here's a picture on natural light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L








​


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary LE.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

fvc74 said:


> It's quite tricky, but the details on the dial are amazing!
> View attachment 12591085
> Here's a picture on natural light
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stunning detail... lovely watch... only wish came closer to 38mm for my dainty wrist.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Duplicate post (removed)


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

Just arrived.


----------



## timeslider (Aug 2, 2017)

SKX013 on Zulu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

As the sun sets on another beautiful day in Melbourne... I switched to the 'speey racing' to time my dinner in the oven :-!









Cheers all !


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

Seiko Solar SSC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great day guys!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Work grind...









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

For a trip to the dentist Thursday morning, I thought this toothy piece...









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Happy Thursday


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Speedy Reduced Thursday


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Dark









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

ohemgee said:


> Happy Thursday


That wouldn't happen to be at the Lazy-5 Ranch would it???

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Ball Marvelight

a


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last day of work before I head to the lake for the weekend.


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

YeRedBaron said:


> That wouldn't happen to be at the Lazy-5 Ranch would it???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No sir. I live out in the country with a small farm. These happen to be our neighbors cattle.


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

ohemgee said:


> No sir. I live out in the country with a small farm. These happen to be our neighbors cattle.


 Oh ok lol thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

YeRedBaron said:


> Oh ok lol thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I am in NC though so that counts right.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)

Afternoon strap change.


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Hamilton Xwind for a chill Thursday...
Have a great day everyone!















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DA36









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Just arrived today. Must get another strap for it.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful NC day ☀ 75F and 80F tomorrow... Summer won't leave quite yet and that's ok with me  
Back to the Swissmade  MWW Beluga Ascent diver with ceramic bezel, regulated Swiss eta2824 and a coo dial pattern. First of MWW's Swissmade line 

Have a great day. B


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Mid 60s Gruen Precision today. Just look at that bezel!!


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

ohemgee said:


> I am in NC though so that counts right.


Yup tarheel state here.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Always a pleasure...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

First day on new Omega NATO. Still trying to decide if it works with blue for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Honeymoon phase still...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith Elite Reserve De Marche...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

ThomG said:


> Zenith Elite Reserve De Marche...
> 
> View attachment 12592439


Fabulous watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks to a super fast delivery, I get to wear this the rest of the day...


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

MOV said:


> Fabulous watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks very much for the comment! I agree, the dial is a beautiful design. Zenith has a rich history from which to draw styling inspiration. Plus I really like the power reserve feature also, several of my watches have it.

Best,

Tom


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Zirc


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

Matchy matchy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Old watch, new strap.









It would be great to find a camo pattern that would hide a watch entirely from the hostile eyes of my wife and kids ...


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

It's a Seiko day for me.


----------



## Frozentundra (Oct 4, 2017)

Got my Parnis today. At $60CAD an absolute steal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Was looking for something with high quality, a strong history, and something I wouldn't see everyday and I think I found it! This beauty just arrived this morning and I'm loving it so far! 
Vulcain Cricket Aviator Instrument, and the Alarm is very well done!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

pyddet said:


> Thanks to a super fast delivery, I get to wear this the rest of the day...


What is your wrist size? I have been thinking about one of the Ventura line for a while..

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Vratislavia Conceptum Chrono









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

First day wearing the Spectre II.










Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Eterna today. It's almost Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_42mm Tri-Color Thursday

_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Mid-day switch to my Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369. I wanted to put my Citizen diver with my other Citizen Eco-Drive watches in a sunny window and I knew I was going swimming this afternoon so I wanted to charge up my kinetic Seiko with a mile swim. It's water resistant to 660 feet, so swimming in a pool that is less than 10 feet deep didn't challenge it at all.








​


----------



## nelsonjhk (Jul 3, 2012)

Nomos Club at work.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Sub on leather today, I'm glad it's finally cool enough to comfortably wear leather straps again.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

YeRedBaron said:


> Yup tarheel state here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


NC here too  love the lazy 5 ranch 
Took my kids there this summer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PVD Nodus Trieste diver on their Tropic rubber strap for the evening


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> _42mm Tri-Color Thursday
> 
> _


Such an awesome watch, William!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> Such an awesome watch, William!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jtli202 (Aug 24, 2017)

working a bit late


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Gotta love how clean that dial is, @eblackmo. I think a Stowa is on my short list (maybe the black Partitio). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Vlance said:


>


Love the 104!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Lap Dive


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Bronze H2O Orca








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

took said:


> Work grind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pencil...









Plagiarism is no accident. :-d


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This Monster for probably the rest of the month!









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)

2017-10-20_03-34-37 by KymarPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Victorinox INOX


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ZM-73 said:


> Victorinox INOX
> View attachment 12593659


Really nice, and perfect strap. That dial is amazing.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TGI Friday, plan for today, breakfast with friends, and snooker until 6pm, then relaxing.
with me will be the Prometheus Ocean Diver.


















G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjw1793 (Nov 26, 2016)

Waiting for a flight with the Monaco.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Early morning at the VA.... I would rather be at work 😣









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

I've had this for a few months now and I'm still in love with it.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The fourth variant, now, with all new seals!


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> View attachment 12594197
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first time I saw that watch I was drawn to it, just came out with a black pvd version now I'm torn between the two.! What size is your wrist?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF ☀

FliegerFriday with the silver dial IWC MKXVIII on the IWC Brown pilot strap from my LPP

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> The first time I saw that watch I was drawn to it, just came out with a black pvd version now I'm torn between the two.! What size is your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


7" really can't go wrong either way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> 7" really can't go wrong either way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, looks good on you! I'm going to have to make my mind up soon!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

...









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks. It's a great looking watch. The strap is a Meyhofer 'Fribourg' (stone grey leather suede-like with red stitching) from the watchbandcenter. I was lucky to find one that suited it so well at 21mm. 
Good choice with the beaten/worn look strap for your Prometheus - cool combo.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

In a pub....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

sjw1793 said:


> Waiting for a flight with the Monaco.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking good! Now I wish I was wearing mine today! Safe travels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtli202 (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Strela on Rios leather today. I never bother changing the date on this watch because it's an old school movement without a quickset date feature.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Nomos ClubII









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

New (to me) Monaco Gulf edition









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Probably going to be sporting this the rest of the month but only after sunset!









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Since it's a relaxed special Friday, the Seiko Solar Diver is a good fit.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 7 (consecutively) with the Bambino and my everyday audio-technica. Though it's not officially measured, it's running about 1 minute fast.


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

X marks the spot of the MRI contrast injection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zodiac Ambassadeur... from around 2002.


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Master Compressor Chrono









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Tudor Pelagos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

JLC Duo


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Dusk dog walk.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Canvas


----------



## Lofnsjoke (Aug 23, 2017)

My 2 day old Sinn 103 ST SA E.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Didn't love this when I first got it, and was going to sell it ... it's a bit overhyped ... but I'm warming up to it.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the beautiful ALS 1815 u/d to end the week.


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

TGIF!

Speedy to end the week.

Have a great weekend

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

jwillee said:


> TGIF!
> 
> Speedy to end the week.
> 
> ...


Very nice. I'm really starting to become a fan of these, in no small part due to the great pics here!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lofnsjoke said:


> My 2 day old Sinn 103 ST SA E.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice! Congratulations on your new baby!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

mstnpete said:


> Since it's a relaxed special Friday, the Seiko Solar Diver is a good fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great colors.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

So many options trying on GO Pano's today. 
Which is the best?




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

About that time!









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Blue Diver on Orange Rubber.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

All weekend long.


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Mini 007

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

yvrclimber said:


> So many options trying on GO Pano's today.
> Which is the best?
> 
> 
> ...


For me, it's between the moon phase and the blueish/gray one! That's a tough choice!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Arrived just in time for an active Saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the weekend with the Glycine Combat6 vintage field watch on a DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 
Cheers.


----------



## frankcastle914 (Dec 3, 2016)

2017 Baselworld release showed up today. Rado True Phospho.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

_Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300_






​


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It's getting chilly out these days!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vostok NVCH 300 meters on WatchGecko Oyster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

HAD to have the silver dial


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Good morning with my 2441.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Matchday! Getting ready for the game against Dortmund! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

on a Strapcode super jubilee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Ventus Mori taken earlier today at Phillip Island


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys! Brass Armida A8


----------



## mystic nerd (Aug 10, 2013)

My dad's Tissot, approx 1970. Needs service, can't set the date.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

jwillee said:


> Great colors.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thank you jwillee!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Happy Saturday Everyone!
Heading to wine country in Temecula today.
So a perfect wear would be my Citizen Eco Drive Brycen Solar.

Enjoy!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Come on Astros!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Fellas. Sinn'n on a Saturday.



_


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

It's a big day


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Put the SNZF17 back on its bracelet and retired the orange rubber strap for the winter today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

41Mets said:


> Come on Astros!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally with ya!

Hate the Dodgers as a life long Giants fan and simply can't stand the Yanks.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Trying out Isofrane today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

710 SE for a day of kids soccer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Baume & Mercier Capeland Chronograph...


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Triplezero for working around the house and getting the boiler ready for winter ❄


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Base!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

First day out with this ridiculously clean Tag WK1210.


----------



## alanshepardson (Jul 6, 2017)

just picked this one up a week ago


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Great watch. Bad lighting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

Back from vacation, and couldn't wait to get this one back on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Just delivered, THANK YOU WUS!









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Late switch to the GMT


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

After today I'm giving it a break  3rd day in a row










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm sticking with my new Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300








​


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Oldie but goodie for sure


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Hamilton


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## fwgx (Feb 13, 2016)

Panda chrono today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

A bronzo today
G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12598173
> View attachment 12598175
> View attachment 12598181
> A bronzo today
> G


That's really nice, have you had it long, is it your first bronze?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Lanco Chronograph


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Hulk today
Cheers


----------



## SvenWang (Jan 20, 2017)

I guess this does not really count 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SvenWang (Jan 20, 2017)

VicLeChic said:


> Kentex Marineman


 This beauty has the dial of Green MOP?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

SvenWang said:


> This beauty has the dial of Green MOP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes my friend, green MOP indeed, extremely rare to find according to Kentex.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Swissmade  MWW Beluga Ascent bezel diver on the wrist this morning


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Morning walk









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Deep Sea Cermet Chrono









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)

Tissot Heirtage 1952 LE


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Movado Sunday
Enjoy the weekend everyone!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay










Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

1971 Hamilton Dateline while I slave away in the studio today.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Happy Sunday all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trower44 (Sep 10, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia, brushed 120 case, meranom.com bezel, and an old Komandirski dial.









The Information Super Highway made me do it.....


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> That's really nice, have you had it long, is it your first bronze?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


thank you Slm643, much appriciated,
i have 5 bronze watches, this one i have had for 4 years. But I have taken it diving, water skiing and lots of water activities,
and I can truly say it's built like a tank. Still looks new but with patina. those guys at Benarus/ Stevral/ Raven. Really know how to build a quality watch.
G


----------



## Cinemafia (Oct 8, 2017)

Hung over on a Sunday at the barbershop with my sons, wearing a Timex Waterbury chrono on a nylon Zulu.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Clean dial and great alpha hands on that, @Vioviv! Love it.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Monday's :-d


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

expy i


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

boossard said:


> Back from vacation, and couldn't wait to get this one back on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Love the patina in your bezel! I'm wearing my GMT today as well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> Happy Monday's :-d
> 
> View attachment 12599285


Quick outdoor shot...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Left wrist:










Right wrist:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Waiting in the United Club at O'Hare. I hate flying!


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timeslider (Aug 2, 2017)

About to start the work day on a jubilee (SKX013).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Helm Vanuatu V3 on light brown leather.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Yacht-Master to end the weekend, I hope everyone has a great week ahead.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Going to start off a run on wearing all my Victorinox watches in a row. I actually stated yesterday with my newest. This Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434 is my first.








​


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> Clean dial and great alpha hands on that, @Vioviv! Love it.


Thanks! It was my dad's, bought in '57 or '58, at a Navy PX in Japan according to family lore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Starting new week with a bit rate Tissot Sovereign Chronometer!


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Nevets750 said:


> Very nice. I'm really starting to become a fan of these, in no small part due to the great pics here!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks. Here's a shot of the back. Not "the" Moonwatch according to some, but I love looking at the movement.

Hesalite up front, sapphire out back. Best of both worlds imo.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Squale today, just to brighten things up.












G


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Monday morning grind









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Monday morning grind









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

First time that I put this back in rotation in a month. I forgot how much I enjoyed this piece


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bluewatchmonday with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on a weathered DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Have a great day 
B


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

And again today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver today.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Something to enjoy on a Monday morning


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oris Big Crown to start off the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Have a great week ahead everyone!










Here's my Dive watch shown with lap space heater.


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

@mstnpete That Oris compliments your Mercedes logo so well. Congrats


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Christopher Ward










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Alba


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

The blue dial dress watch thread inspired me to wear this today.

Christopher Ward C5 Malvern Slimline (hand-winding).


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Client meeting this evening so I dressed things up a bit with the Hamilton Intra-Matic.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

///


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Waiting for the train...:-d


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SeaDweller this Monday


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Armand Nicolet LS8...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carpenter field watch this evening


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Breitling to start off the week.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pela


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

drram1966 said:


> @mstnpete That Oris compliments your Mercedes logo so well. Congrats


Thanks drram1966

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Had an important client today.

105 heat wave in October.

Rolex Explorer 2










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hamilton Intramatic for me today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

The second Victorinbox watch that I added to my collection: the Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241681.








​


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Very nice, @DrGonzo! 38mm or 40mm?


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> Very nice, @DrGonzo! 38mm or 40mm?


40. The Ultra Slim is 38 if memory serves.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Cool. Looks good. I think the website shows one of the autos as 38mm too (the two-toned one for some reason, if I recall).


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco this evening. Pictures taken a while back.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Another blue dial for me today.












Wishing on blue sky rather then these grey ones in London.
G


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

MontBlanc Summit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martindaay (Oct 24, 2017)

busy packing for the next adventure! 😀👌🏽


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

SNDA57 on DrunkArt Canvas


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Seiko Brightz Phoenix chronograph again today


----------



## martycus (Feb 21, 2015)

Trying to decide, Mark II or Panda, for this Speedy Tuesday?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

martycus said:


> Trying to decide, Mark II or Panda, for this Speedy Tuesday?


Hi mate. Panda for me.

SK0BR


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Time for a wash after an advanced rider lesson. Weather was awful!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmwilliamson2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Alpina Horological Smartwatch. I wasn't particularly high on the idea of getting a watch with technological guts, but I have come to love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue LE Sinn 103 for the day! 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

New (to me) Planet Ocean









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Longines Heritage 1969


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the IWC MkXVIII but on the oem Brown Santoni leather for a dressier look as I meet with my boss' boss today. 









Love this watch  could wear it every day


----------



## Lofnsjoke (Aug 23, 2017)

I have had this on for a week straight now. Still as enthralled with it as much now as when it arrived.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Armand Nicolet S05 Titanium dive watch...


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport.
In the lab


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning! Today I have my VSA Original, an original Original which I rec'd as a gift in 1990-91. For a 25 year old quartz beater with a lot of road miles, the second hand still hits the indices perfectly, and the lume glows after a five second charge ... not bad for a $50 watch created as an accessory to Swiss Army knives.









Okay, so maybe the second hand is about 0.01mm fast ... Is the lume radioactive?


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Tissot ballade










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## martycus (Feb 21, 2015)

SKOBR said:


> Hi mate. Panda for me.
> 
> SK0BR


While I totally agree with you, the Panda is such a beauty (and rarity) that I decided to wear the Mk II. Thanks again for your reply my friend!


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Pretty much the same as yesterday - Seamaster for work:










But now that I'm home, montre-bracelet d'Gallet:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rayofpwn (Jun 18, 2015)

Waiting for a big interview with the best partner.

Happy Turtle Tuesday guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHorseWar (Jul 26, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> The blue dial dress watch thread inspired me to wear this today.
> 
> Christopher Ward C5 Malvern Slimline (hand-winding).


Now I see why people say this looks like a fashion watch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Receive this one today, I had the same Poljot 4 years ago in grey dial. Love to feel titanium on wrist...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Work grind...









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Evening switch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## DMAC Inc. (Jul 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 *
















_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day four of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches: Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Dual Time 241441








​


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

took said:


> Work grind...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with the socks?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today






G


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

MWW 62mas homage on new Watch Gecko prototype bracelet, very comfortable.









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C XL, it's been more than a month since last time I worn this.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank God for Starbucks


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

I am glad no one bought her...


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow  that looks great. Have you tried an admiralty grey nato?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I started with my Alpina Alpiner4 GMT on the Alpina Estrap 
Have a great day. 
B



























Pretty significant wrist presence on my 7" wrist


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

This one today. May change for my first night shift of this run.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

TISSOT PRS 516 automatic 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one may be on the chopping block soon.


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Titan


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Gonna be one of those days...









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Wittnauer Electro-Chron


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

fiskadoro said:


> Wittnauer Electro-Chron
> 
> View attachment 12605845


Wow! Looks like a watch Flash Gordon or Captain Proton would wear!... Very nice!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

L U Chopard now...


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

A few weeks ago I was gonna sell this, but it's grown on me as I start scraping the bottom of my watch barrel.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

1973 Omega 166.0161


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> A few weeks ago I was gonna sell this, but it's grown on me as I start scraping the bottom of my watch barrel.
> 
> View attachment 12605971


That dial is really nice, has that Art Deco feel... A little dressy, are you able to dress it down?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SRPB055. 1st day worn.

Happy Thursday.


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Having a cottage holiday with the mrs this week. It's been a chill out day today in front of the fire. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

New shoes for the Lagoon.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Love the new strap, @zed073. Gives it a whole different look. Makes me feel like I'm back in the Caribbean!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sir-Guy said:


> Love the new strap, @zed073. Gives it a whole different look. Makes me feel like I'm back in the Caribbean!


Thanks Sir-Guy.

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I've been on this kick of wearing one watch for week. I like it. This week it's my tanker, VSA Maverick.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Really love this one and love all strap/bracelet combos I've tried so far. Pretty versatile 
B


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

jwillee said:


> Breitling to start off the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeep99dad said:


> Really love this one and love all strap/bracelet combos I've tried so far. Pretty versatile
> B


That Oris is beautiful ! You wear it very well :-!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Rolling with the Rollie today...









Have a great day fellow watchies !


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco for the second day in a row.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> This one may be on the chopping block soon.


Never thought I'd see the day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

RomeoT said:


> Never thought I'd see the day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Notice I used the word "may".  I've went back and forth for months on this one.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> That dial is really nice, has that Art Deco feel... A little dressy, are you able to dress it down?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


I thought it was too dressy as well, but i started wearing it to decide if I was keeping it, and it actually goes quite nicely with my professional casual (or is it casual professional?) work attire. Maybe because I'm wearing darker colors post-Labor Day. Now it's gonna be a cage match between the Viewmatic vs Cocktail Time ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Ending a long double work day with an egg white and Canadian bacon breakfast sandwich.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

My newest love.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day five of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches: Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS 241438








​


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

She's back!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Torgoen T5


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Canvas

*























_


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Getting ready for bed....tritium time.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

Enjoying my latest acquisition on a leather nato.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Jaeger LeCoultre Geophysic


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Intra-matic on the train through Cinque Terre, Italy.


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 12607791


Wow they nailed the design on that one!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Work grind today...









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Cool colorful diver, a mid-size goodness
*Citizen NY2300-09L*_








~v~​


----------



## bjkadron (Dec 14, 2016)

Tried something different than the normal Bond Nato.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

New watch day!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

More speedmaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Juvenia ref 9202 today.... Because a manual wind dress watch goes perfectly with jeans and slip ons.


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

2017 Oris Aquis Date









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Deep Sea Cermet Chrono









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Work has been awful, but this little fella makes me feel a bit better.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Submariner


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Falling in love with this one all over again... 
BBB 79220b

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Madison today. It's almost Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

40 years later, it's still my go to.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing my Mercer pilot watch on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps  Love this watch, have had it a long time now () and still wearing it regularly even though I have the two MkXVIII. It's really well made and has impressive specs for the $ too. 
Swiss Automatic mvt with custom rotor, hardened SS case, assembled/tested/regulated in  by Lum-Tec, raised numerals/markers and a well-integrated date at 6 preserving a market below it and with matching date wheel


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

ORIENT Enduro


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

thedentist23 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an exceptional watch you have there. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A little Inky dial and a little sunburst









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

ThomG said:


> That's an exceptional watch you have there. Wear it in good health.


Haha I wish I could say it were mine. It's absolutely gorgeous and so unique. I was just trying it on at an auction house while checking out Paul Newman's Daytona.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

GMT2 Hong Kong Limited Edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

jfwund said:


> New watch day!


Looks awesome  

Congrats!


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

116622










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Reverso Classic Auto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Planet Ocean


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Just in. "The Citizen"


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Switching to my Bulova for the evening and tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

jfwund said:


> New watch day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great model. Congrats!


----------



## alanshepardson (Jul 6, 2017)

View attachment 12609205


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Self assembled chrono









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Using inner bezel to time pizza delivery.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MWW Beluga  tonight. That dial is so cool  
Have a good evening. 
B


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Decided to give the Seamaster and Galco the day off.

Work:










Then I came home and found that my baby had finally made its way back to me after its year-long service odyssey:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day six of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches: Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Dual Time 241183








​


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 6 with this one and I'm still enjoying it..


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Smooth operator


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Evening switch to one of my true affordable favorites...

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph*









If the lume isn't enough, there's always the Indiglo...








Just makes sense doesn't it?

Have a great evening everyone._
~v~​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Switched to Max Bill tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

MonTex said:


> _Evening switch to one of my true affordable favorites...
> 
> *Timex Expedition Military Chronograph*
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful watch, I've been eyeing a new Timex for a while, that may put me over the edge!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

soaking.fused said:


> Looks awesome
> 
> Congrats!





omeglycine said:


> That's a great model. Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> That's a beautiful watch, I've been eyeing a new Timex for a while, that may put me over the edge!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


_You might as well see the other variant of the same watch that I have. May you find the one you like and let the hunt begins. 
Honestly some of the coolest Timex Expedition you'll see, its worth the hunt.



























Good luck.
_
~v~​


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Trying out my Sinn U1 on a new Hirsch Robby strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Taking this one for a spin today.
have a great Friday guys.
G


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Bronze 6105 Homage


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Linsley (Feb 4, 2017)

Breitling Colt Ocean today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Karltimes (Sep 12, 2017)

Happy Friday!


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Seiko Alpinist

View attachment 12610347


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

We'll be wearing our his & hers Omega Bond Seamasters. 20 years of service and going strong!

Have a wonderful Friday!

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

FliegerFriday with the silver IWC MkXVIII on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas

TGIF


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cheap Friday fun.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Morning coffee at my favorite Bistro with the Tactico TC2.









...and no, Gino, Aggie and I did not call each other today on our watch selection! .

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtli202 (Aug 24, 2017)

tgif


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12609947
> View attachment 12609949
> View attachment 12609963
> Taking this one for a spin today.
> ...


Great minds must think alike Gino. You, Aggie and I are each wearing Tactico today! Enjoy the day!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


>


Yours looks great on the brown strap Aggie!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Gary Drainville said:


>


I swear! I will end up with one of those Sea Gulls, Beautiful!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Cartier Santos Galbée :]


----------



## afarrell85 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki Aviation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just got back from a trip to the grocery store, boy was that fun! Time for a few episodes of the original Star Trek show! With my Sarw019..









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

It's a good day when I get to wear my Tudor.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Nevets750 said:


> Great minds must think alike Gino. You, Aggie and I are each wearing Tactico today! Enjoy the day!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


I would be wearing mine every single day, except for the small problem of not owning one. But they're nice to look at, so thanks all three of you for sharing! (<< trying to disguise my simmering envy)


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I woke up this morning feeling old and cranky, and I'm drawn to these old-timers ...









My daughter runs in b/c we're late for her orthodontist (or as I call him, Dr. Zenith El Primero, DDS), and she yells to my wife, "Dad is taking pictures of watches again," so I skulk out with a bare wrist.









At the office, my Helping Hand reminds me I left something in my desk!









Thank god it's Friday! The end!
(There was a whole subplot about how I keep finding watches stashed away as I consolidate, but it's too dark for a light hearted WRUW story. I'll save it for the psychiatric forum.)


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> I woke up this morning feeling old and cranky, and I'm drawn to these old-timers ...
> 
> View attachment 12610713
> 
> ...


Darn photos didn't work!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> I swear! I will end up with one of those Sea Gulls, Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


Thank you! This one is from HKED, a member on this forum who customizes these watches. They're 38mm but wear nicely.

Gary


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Gary Drainville said:


> Thank you! This one is from HKED, a member on this forum who customizes these watches. They're 38mm but wear nicely.
> 
> Gary


I didn't realize he was a member here thanks very much!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> I didn't realize he was a member here thanks very much!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Ya, he's an "enabler" - I have two of his watches. lol Have a great weekend!

Gary


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Vioviv said:


> I would be wearing mine every single day, except for the small problem of not owning one. But they're nice to look at, so thanks all three of you for sharing! (<< trying to disguise my simmering envy)


Keep looking and you'll come across one. I placed an ad on WUS and that's how I found mine. You can also try Watch Recon which will send alerts when ads are posted for watches you specify. Until then, we will keep posting pics of ours!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh man! I forgot to switch to the red strap!



Nevets750 said:


> Morning coffee at my favorite Bistro with the Tactico TC2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

The Citizen again today. Amazingly still dead on the time


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

............


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pan Europ today. TGIF!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nevets750 said:


> Keep looking and you'll come across one. I placed an ad on WUS and that's how I found mine. You can also try Watch Recon which will send alerts when ads are posted for watches you specify. Until then, we will keep posting pics of ours!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


I had to stalk someone on WUS and give them an offer they couldn't refuse lol!


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Speedy '8' today:

View attachment 12611435


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent by iPhone from a galaxy far far away!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Night shift again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Nevets750 said:


> Keep looking and you'll come across one. I placed an ad on WUS and that's how I found mine. You can also try Watch Recon which will send alerts when ads are posted for watches you specify. Until then, we will keep posting pics of ours!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


I've been meaning to try Watch Recon for awhile, and this is a great excuse. This is the only watch for which I'm willing to break my abstinence program ... well, anything less a $100 doesn't count as you'll see in my next post. Thanks Nevets!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I'm abstaining from watch purchases until I buy two grails in 2018 ... but under $100, well, I'd be crazy NOT to pick up a bargain here and there. This is definitely the best $20 I have ever spent in the sales forum. The blue sunburst dial is spectacular, and the fake bezel looks so real that I spent 15 seconds in earnest wondering why it was so stiff. Thanks to the member who sold it to me ... I love it!


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

pirelli7467 said:


> Trying out my Sinn U1 on a new Hirsch Robby strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That works quite well! I'm jealous because I tried my Sinn T2B on a blue Robby and the result was not good.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Vioviv said:


> I've been meaning to try Watch Recon for awhile, and this is a great excuse. This is the only watch for which I'm willing to break my abstinence program ... well, anything less a $100 doesn't count as you'll see in my next post. Thanks Nevets!


No problem. And if you flip "Nevets" around it spells "Steven", though I go by Steve.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

5-2-4 to end the week, and thankful its Friday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wrapping up FliegerFriday with the PVD Alpina Startimer Chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> I woke up this morning feeling old and cranky, and I'm drawn to these old-timers ...
> 
> View attachment 12610927
> 
> ...


I love all those old timers of yours Vioviv, 
they are really cool, especially the one on the far right. And the hammy is pure class.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Aggie88 said:


> I had to stalk someone on WUS and give them an offer they couldn't refuse lol!


after a year of searching, I got mine by chance. 
Met someone in a hardware store wearing it,and asked if he wanted to sell it. Left him my no. About a month later he called me and now I am the proud owner of no:86
Probably my favourite watch, as I am starting to baby it a little. And I use all my watches. 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Great minds must think alike Gino. You, Aggie and I are each wearing Tactico today! Enjoy the day!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Steve, I totally agree with you. There are only 169 of these watches, to find 3 regular friend/members wearing them on the same day... Must be very rare, this thaught as actually made my day.
G


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Same pair as yesterday, though I took the Hamilton off the leather and put it back on an OD Zulu. It just seems more "correct" somehow (plus it somewhat mitigates the sensation that the watch is too big).

Work:










Home:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Going out for Carter's 17th Birthday!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> I love all those old timers of yours Vioviv,
> they are really cool, especially the one on the far right. And the hammy is pure class.
> G


Much obliged! Timex reissued it last year in quartz, so of course I had to buy it when it came out. It's like having a stunt double in the rotation ... it's amazing how well the original runs after nearly 40 years, but I don't want to push my luck, so the quartz version gets more wrist time.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

1952 Eterna ref. 106BDT, cal. 520U


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wrapping up FliegerFriday with the PVD Alpina Startimer Chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


Great looking piece!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Steve, I totally agree with you. There are only 169 of these watches, to find 3 regular friend/members wearing them on the same day... Must be very rare, this thaught as actually made my day.
> G


We are fortunate my friend. The TC2 is stunning for so many reasons. I recall that you encouraged me to keep looking for one and I'm so glad I did. I'm hope Vioviv does the same thing! Cheers!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day seven of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches: Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1








​


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 7. This one will remain a core piece in my box.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

World Series! Go Astros









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

My Stowa Flieger chrono on Erika's MN strap. Quite possibly the most comfortable strap I own.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DML18 (Sep 29, 2017)

Picked this up today.


----------



## Jdreg (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## DML18 (Sep 29, 2017)

Picked this up today.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage

*







_


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Still wearing the Pan Europ.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Jdreg said:


>


Ranks among if not the most, interesting dial I have seen.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Bulova Accutron Astronaut M8 GMT 1968 with original bracelet JB Champion


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sawtooth









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> Much obliged! Timex reissued it last year in quartz, so of course I had to buy it when it came out. It's like having a stunt double in the rotation ... it's amazing how well the original runs after nearly 40 years, but I don't want to push my luck, so the quartz version gets more wrist time.
> 
> View attachment 12611773


lots of people turn their nose up at Timex, without realising how good they are and what value for money you get. 
I still have My Timex expedition from 1990 with indyglow light. Still working perfect. I don't wear it much because it's a little small for these present times. Will post some pics of it this evening.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today blue Oris Aquis on custom made leather


















G


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Had a black tie event yesterday so I couldn't do flieger Friday. Have to settle for flieger Saturday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Little October snow flurry


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

WannaGoFast today!









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

A pretty fall day for soccer.


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Happy Saturday Everyone!


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Speedmaster after playing rugby away 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Nodus PVD Trieste on their Tropic rubber strap

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Its my Hamilton Dateline again..


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Finally took delivery of the blue 903.


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith Port Royal, w/ the vintage Zenith cal. 2562. I love the beautiful sunburst dial...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Saturday client meeting.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

On way to a mates wedding tonight :-d


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Just a peek.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## liebs520 (Jan 9, 2017)

Heuer Carrera 7853N down 6th Ave.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Funny, that I often think I should sell a lot of my watches, and then I put one on that's been sitting in my box for a long time and I remember how much I like it....! Happened today w this bronze Aevig Valkyr 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wrapping up FliegerFriday with the PVD Alpina Startimer Chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas strap


Very nice photos as usual Brice, both composition and quality are great!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ThomG said:


> Very nice photos as usual Brice, both composition and quality are great!


Thanks very much  have a great weekend


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

View attachment 12613543


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Rolex Thunderbird at Niagra Falls.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWC MkXVIII LPP to go try watches at my
AD and enjoy a beer while I wait for Zoé's dance class to be over


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Finally wearing something else after two weeks.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

View attachment 12613675


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

sticky said:


> Finally took delivery of the blue 903.
> 
> View attachment 12613333


Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

This Breitling is getting a ton of wrist time; also considering on purchasing a rubber strap so I can change it's appearance a bit.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing the Nodus PVD Trieste on their Tropic rubber strap
> 
> Have a great day.
> B


another awsome piece Brice, so cool.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Finally wearing something else after two weeks.


Haven't seen you in a while Robotaz, welcome back mate, 
that G shock reminds me of the storm trooper soldiers in Star Wars. In a nice way.
G


----------



## kurodatsubasa (Aug 1, 2017)

Wearing Swatch for fun.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

1989/ 1990 watches, still running, check out the Timex only cost me £12 new back then












G


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Matching your watch to your T-shirt FTW!










Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, this was just dropped off at the door this morning. This is a hand wind mechanical watch like the old days.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

View attachment 12614087








The O&O is back with the "weekend watch" crew.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Mrs. Huxtable is not too happy about Mr. Huxtable's extracurricular activities!



mstnpete said:


> Happy Saturday Everyone!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Uh. Was there a watch in that photo?



Pimmsley said:


> On way to a mates wedding tonight :-d
> 
> View attachment 12613383
> 
> View attachment 12613385


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Bell&Ross for an afternoon of kids soccer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Switched to my Orient diver...
*
Orient Ray Raven 1st Gen*_




































~v~​


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

A watch that has been handed down in my family starting with my Grandfarther.
A Swiss Made Lucien Piccard Seashark 10K gold filled automatic watch.

This was a man's watch and the case measures 33mm.
I would love to know when it was made. I believe in its time it was one of the thinnest automatic watches.









It feels so strange to wear this small watch!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

towert7 said:


> A watch that has been handed down in my family starting with my Grandfarther.
> A Swiss Made Lucien Piccard Seashark 10K gold filled automatic watch.
> 
> This was a man's watch and the case measures 33mm.
> ...


I have no idea, but it is a beautiful watch!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Got a really late start today on catching up to on some office work. At least I was accompanied by my Panerai PAM 724!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 12614349
> View attachment 12614347


Great looking piece. Case back and movement are impressive!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

My favorite watch on a date with my beautiful wife.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Nevets750 said:


> Great looking piece. Case back and movement are impressive!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Cheers. Nothing like being in the office on a sunday. It's the last week of my current job and I need to close out or hand over everything before I leave.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

YellowBullet said:


> View attachment 12613543


Great looking combo Bullet!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Aggie88 said:


> Uh. Was there a watch in that photo?


He he... 
Her face, movement and 'case back' are impressive :-d


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice complications!


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> I have no idea, but it is a beautiful watch!


Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Casual sunday


----------



## YeRedBaron (Sep 6, 2017)

took said:


> WannaGoFast today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that in Georgia?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day eight of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches: Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445








​


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Today, same as yesterday:

Left wrist:










Right wrist:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Hmmmm Brice both looks good


----------



## ABN Medic (Feb 8, 2017)

Expi









Under $500 collecting noob


----------



## EliasEliasElias (Jun 29, 2014)

Love the Intra Matic!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

PAM5 today
Cheers


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Happy Sunday Everyone!

Hamilton X- Wind for today.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anonimo Polluce at the Ace Cafe.




































He hasn't eaten in a while






























for the serious bikers






apologies for the amount of pics guys. 
G


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sunday afternoon chilling









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

View attachment 12615717


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Steinhart
View attachment 12615871


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Watching Hannibal Lecter marathon today









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Dark









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Quick strap change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Gigandet Pulsation


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY (Nov 15, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Snowflake for the first cold day of the season here in GA.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Was wearing my Sinn U2 SDR all day today.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Busy day outside. Nothing fancy for me.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

For church (sorry for the horrid pic) and for after church



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Heavy metal


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

New strap on the Zodiac.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

No apology necessary Gino.
Great watch + Great photos + Great weather = Great time. 



Watchcollector21 said:


> Anonimo Polluce at the Ace Cafe.
> View attachment 12615593
> View attachment 12615601
> View attachment 12615607
> ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> No apology necessary Gino.
> Great watch + Great photos + Great weather = Great time.


thanks Brian, much appriciated mate.|>
G


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Speedy Sunday


----------



## mr00jimbo (Apr 26, 2009)

Seamaster Professional Ceramic Chronograph. Movement is the 3301. I love how loud it is and how much it seems to move around on my wrist. At 44 mm and a HEAVY presence it really has some presence.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Speedmaster Mark II









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Good morning all :-! no Megan in today's pic...


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Grand Diver 3046 Automatic

*







_


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

One more pic as i finally got this shot 'in the pocket' ;-)


----------



## SvenWang (Jan 20, 2017)

Wrist shot in the metro to work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SvenWang (Jan 20, 2017)

hopscottch said:


> For church (sorry for the horrid pic) and for after church
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking orient.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Another 003, the '97 Kyoto with a notched 2-piece Nato


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

Stowa handwound


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day nine of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches: Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241619








​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Anonimo Polluce at the Ace Cafe.
> View attachment 12615593
> View attachment 12615601
> View attachment 12615607
> ...


Nice, Gino! This is a little off topic, but as a former owner of vintage British motorcycles (mostly Nortons and Triumphs) and both vintage and modern Ducatis, I've always wanted to visit the ACE Cafe. Looks like you had a great day!

Cheers,
Jon (recovering bike addict)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore these four today (not all pics taken today). It's crazy being a watch nerd sometimes 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kcnwea (Aug 24, 2016)

Flight time









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> Nice, Gino! This is a little off topic, but as a former owner of vintage British motorcycles (mostly Nortons and Triumphs) and both vintage and modern Ducatis, I've always wanted to visit the ACE Cafe. Looks like you had a great day!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon (recovering bike addict)
> ...


thanks Jon, much appriciated .
really good day, got to see friends which I hadn't seen for a few months, rode 8 diffrent bikes, 
then about 60 of us went for a bike ride to Reading ( a town about 40 miles away ) all bike talk of course.
Really good friendly atmosphere. 
Cheers
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Starting this week with the Samurai.












G


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Frederique Constant Classics Automatic FC-303MC4P6


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Speedy on Toshi Outback


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Halloween Monday Grind...









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Frozentundra (Oct 4, 2017)

The green bezel sorta works

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That's slick, @Dinky1. Mind sharing the watch size and your wrist size?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the work week with the IWC LPP MKXVIII 
Happy Bluewatchmonday 

B


----------



## jmwilliamson2 (Nov 27, 2015)

B&M Capeland

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Felt like going with the Orient this morning










We'll see where the mood takes me when I get home from work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Got a new buffalo grain calf strap for my 166.0161. So far, I like it.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Anonimo Polluce at the Ace Cafe.
> View attachment 12615593
> View attachment 12615601
> View attachment 12615607
> ...


Gino, never apologise for pictures of bikes, especially at the Ace. The Diablo looks particularly nice, as does the watch.
This reminds me, I must get down to the Ace again .
Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Girard-Perregaux =]


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Max Bill to start the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks great on you, @JonS1967. Love how that dial curves down at its edges.

The shirt pops too! I'm tempted to ask who makes it, so I will.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay










Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Canvas


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

It's Daytona Monday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

New Martu strap on the Ranger.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

I haven't worn this one in a very long time. I wanted something with a brown strap today, and typically would have gone to my Zenith Type 20. I'm glad I chose this one. Makes me wonder why I don't wear it more often! Raymond Weil Don Giovanni.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Monday! My favorite day of the week!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Gino, never apologise for pictures of bikes, especially at the Ace. The Diablo looks particularly nice, as does the watch.
> This reminds me, I must get down to the Ace again .
> Cheers
> Andrew
> ...


Hi Andrew, 
next time you head down the ace let me know & we can meet up, 
the Ducati Diavelx is mine Andrew, would you belive it has launch control, 156hp, 1200cc
very nimble bike,
G


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

This is love.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

1968 Timex Automatic


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

New favorite acquisition









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

SpaceCadet65 said:


> 1968 Timex Automatic
> 
> View attachment 12619287


Fabulous! My favorite indices on a vintage Timex! The bracelet is great too.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This little grab and go, but it's got character...









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## brucied001 (Oct 9, 2017)

Instagram: @brucie_d001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitan (Feb 6, 2017)

jmwilliamson2 said:


> B&M Capeland
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice shot


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi Andrew,
> next time you head down the ace let me know & we can meet up,
> the Ducati Diavelx is mine Andrew, would you belive it has launch control, 156hp, 1200cc
> very nimble bike,
> G


I knew that they were quick, but I didn't realise that quick. I can see why they have launch control .
My mistake calling it the Spanish for Devil, and not the Italian oops!
I'll be down in the spring of next year all being well and it would be great to meet up .

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Ball Fireman Racer on vintage-style racing strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Lunch/dinner









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 1. Continuing my one watch for the week adventure - Victorinox Infantry (and cornbread for me and the boys)


----------



## Lofnsjoke (Aug 23, 2017)

The Tag today









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

What else am I gonna wear ?









:-!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller to start another autumn week


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sir-Guy said:


> Looks great on you, @JonS1967. Love how that dial curves down at its edges.
> 
> The shirt pops too! I'm tempted to ask who makes it, so I will.


Thank you for your kind words! The shirt is an affordable dress shirt from Costco. It's their Kirkland brand 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Closing bluewatchmonday with the Oris65 42 on a Horween Essex leather DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Home from work. The Orient is still on the left wrist but I had to slap a Seiko on the right:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Evening switch...

*Citizen NY0040*








Hope everybody had a nice start today._
~v~​


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

stowa


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Swapped the band, which was the one weak point of this watch to a Dassari one which is way better









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Old faithful '777 Coin-sapphire-ceramic on Hexad.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mart13 (May 29, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Seadweller to start another autumn week


Great shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Day ten (last day) of my Victorinox Swiss Army watches: Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Alarm Chronograph 241280








​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

raheelc said:


> New favorite acquisition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this watch! Great choice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Evening change to this Pan Europ.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

mart13 said:


> Great shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Rolex 1675 with small GMT hand.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sweater weather in Texas now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

This just came in the mail. I had to change straps, though. I like the color of the one that came with it, but it felt cheap.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III

*







_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nate0624 said:


> Rolex 1675 with small GMT hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! So amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Was curious what my fellow highly esteemed collectors think about this brown Rios on my black dial Chronoscope.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zelig (Jun 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

True moonphase Sea-Gull ST1908 manual wind chrono


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

View attachment 12620269


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## rtoip (Nov 14, 2012)

reverse panda


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Estoril 300













G


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Speedy day


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Good Feng Shui today...









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Halloween  with the MWW Beluga's spooky dial 



























It dresses il well too


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gotta wear a Monster on Halloween.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

New addition to the G-Shock collection just arrived. Reminds me of LEGO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Speedy Reduced again


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

B&W of my Speedy on a killer Hodinkee strap. 
Happy Halloween everyone!
#Speedytuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Super Engineer II


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Karltimes (Sep 12, 2017)

#speedytuesday


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Better picture.


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Seiko 1973 6139-6005 original Pogue


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Day two of pulling out a piece I haven't worn in some time. Today it's this Jean Marcel automatic. The guilloche patern on the dial is subtle and adds a nice touch.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Love that dial finish.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Mark III today
Cheers


----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm on a nice alternation right now and today is the pelagos lhd









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Happy Tuesday!
Omega SMP day.....

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Good ole "Dirty Tuesday"


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the Dan Henry 1970  for Halloween with the fam tonight


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Almost time to start the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

At work and after work



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

For work this morning (left wrist):










Now that I'm home (right wrist):










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maxymax (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Combat 6 Vintage again. I'm trying it out on a grey NATO today. Gotta say, this watch is a serious strap hound. It looks good on nearly everything in my collection. I'll probably try it on leather at some point.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=44453549

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk










Wow Tapatalk sure messed this up!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

happy Halloween


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

After ten days of Victorinox Swiss Army watches, I was ready for a change. This is my first German watch, although it has a Swiss Ronda quartz movement. It is the Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2. Most people on this forum would go for the mechanical version, but I like quartz and I feel this is a nice watch for the money.








​


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Well, my drunken 1963 purchse just arrived from watchUnique and I'm very impressed with the little beast...dont have any gold accessories at all so it's an odd duck in my collection indeed. Luckily had a leather strap in waiting !
























:-!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> Well, my drunken 1963 purchse just arrived from watchUnique and I'm very impressed with the little beast...dont have any gold accessories at all so it's an odd duck in my collection indeed. Luckily had a leather strap in waiting !
> 
> View attachment 12622489
> 
> ...


Darn photos didn't show...

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 *
















_


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

oceanus at work









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Darn photos didn't show...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


Thank you, editing seems to have fixed it


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chronoscope again today... on brown Rios leather. It's been a crazy busy day. Happy Halloween to those of you who celebrate.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vostok 1967 (LE) relaxing after an evening of trick or treating.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Chinese today on a mesh strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

We are off looking at another winery today. For their wine cellar solutions.|>


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rolo Dolo (Sep 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Brey17 said:


>


Very nice Brey. Is the strap aftermarket? It looks great with the watch!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Wearing new arrival!


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Nomos Club!


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Walk through on a Project today









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

For the first part of the day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

At my desk (damn these overhead fluorescents!) about to head off to court.










We'll see which watch strikes my fancy when I get home tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

AaaVee said:


> Wearing new arrival!


Vaaaree Interesting!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Starting the month off with my favorite.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Sinn 856UTC


----------



## Karltimes (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Enjoying my Speedy Pro on a Hirsch Rally Strap.. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TexasTee said:


>


Beautiful! I'm tempted to pick one up.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Aggie88 said:


> Beautiful! I'm tempted to pick one up.


X2 here


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Very nice Brey. Is the strap aftermarket? It looks great with the watch!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Yes, this is a Combat-Straps / Aaron Bespoke strap.

Better color


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> Yes, this is a Combat-Straps / Aaron Bespoke strap.
> 
> Better color


That's what I thought. He makes an awesome strap. I have a couple myself.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 3 of my one watch for the week adventure. The long needle points on the hands (they actually touch their markers) make reading the time easy, and the long second hand is a joy to watch.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapacrap


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice for my flight to Miami.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Cheap and cheerful daily beater!


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

16030 from 1986










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Ball Fireman Racer on custom Etsy strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

It's raining, so I'm alternating between the SKX013 and this WK1210


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Boldr Explorer GMT.......









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## DML18 (Sep 29, 2017)

Time for lunch.


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for a Russian Chronograph


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Airfoil pilot watch on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Old Seamaster from the early 70's









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SK0BR


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Kurt


----------



## DML18 (Sep 29, 2017)

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12623925&d=1509558436


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical 40mm









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kurt Behm said:


> Kurt


Nice! What are your impressions about the strap?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Second Time (Feb 24, 2012)

Humming today,


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

My baby is back home! Unfortunately I need to order another link or two to the bracelet. This rally strap is probably not appropriate for the watch but I'm going to use it for now.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> My baby is back home! Unfortunately I need to order another link or two to the bracelet. This rally strap is probably not appropriate for the watch but I'm going to use it for now.


Nice Bill that's a beauty


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Black Bay noir on rouge leather for hump day this week


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Black Bay noir on rouge leather for hump day this week


Love it!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Kulprit said:


> At my desk (damn these overhead fluorescents!) about to head off to court.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now that I'm home, SKX it is!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another Mercer to close the day 
The Lexington  handwound Chrono on a grey DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco on this lovely hump day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Look what was waiting for me when I got home.


----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just finished a 3 hour drive to our company wide 2 day meeting tomorrow and Friday. Hopefully no one will see me posting watch pics to WUS instead of paying attention! For the trip Zenith Type 20 Montre D'Areonef Extra Special.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

GO ASTROS!









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

The Sinn 757.

Killerstraps


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Handwind Reissue of the 1960s Marlin



Note the drilled lugs.





https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/timex-marlin-reissue-4561423.html


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> Well, my drunken 1963 purchse just arrived from watchUnique and I'm very impressed with the little beast...dont have any gold accessories at all so it's an odd duck in my collection indeed. Luckily had a leather strap in waiting !
> 
> View attachment 12622753
> 
> ...


:-( Not so good... jumping stuttering chrono second hand... and intermittently it jumps up to 5 seconds backwards when stopping the chrono function... going back to Netherlands unfortunately  out of pocket for return postage, again...

Edit: apologies for whinging in this thread.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

One of the Morgans


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm wearing my Made-in-Germany Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2 again today. I am impressed so far with this watch. When I got it, I was a little disappointed with the strap, because some of the ads showed a Breitling-style strap on the watch and this one's strap has less padding. But it actually wears very comfortably and appears to be high-class leather. The Swiss Ronda 5130.D quartz movement has 6 jewels and so far is accurate to the second since I set it five days ago. I've ordered several 22mm straps, including a brown leather strap and a black pilot-style strap, so I can change up the look every once in a while, but for now, I'm liking this watch just as it is.








​


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Ending the night with my Ti Electric Blue Seamaster.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 12624781


Beautiful! Great looking Vostok!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

I tried on the Nomos Lambda Rosegold tonight. Impressive watch.

...at the event Tick-Talks: Inside the Watchmakers Studio with NOMOS VP Merlin Schwertner.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today's companion


















on custom Steveo strap
G


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Silver MkXVIII on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Silver MkXVIII on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


'Who's a pretty boy then ?' :-d

Great to see some perspective shots !

Nice one Jeeps :-!


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Landed Last Night!!! SARW011.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Tresor YG today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markusf (Mar 21, 2017)

Bradjhomes said:


> New thread started...


Gorgeous perlon strap. Where was it purchased?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 Domed


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

VSA Today


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I've sinned again and I feel oddly complete. Now I just need to see if I can source a decent condition bracelet. This is the U1 combination that I've wanted but that I haven't had.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

I might have to change the name from Orange Monster to Game 7 watch


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Yum yum


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Vlance said:


> VSA Today


Awesome. That makes me miss my old (similar) one.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Alex_TA said:


> Tresor YG today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, Alex. That is nice.

Okay, I'll stop commenting on everyone's fine choices


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

markusf said:


> Gorgeous perlon strap. Where was it purchased?


eBay seller TimesOfPlenty. It's NOS so I don't know if he has any more.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## canni01 (Oct 13, 2016)

Sinn 240 ST


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale on Nato


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

omeglycine said:


> Awesome. That makes me miss my old (similar) one.


Yea, had the same one! Great watch, but I think the lugs killed it for me.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Tudor again. Have a great day, y'all.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

It's my Friday grind...









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith Chronomaster....


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Keeping it casual at work today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Day one of our two day meeting. I sat in the back so I could take a picture and post it! Today it's my JLC Deep Sea Cermet Chrono.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ABN Medic (Feb 8, 2017)

Fresh purchase.









NooB


----------



## Frozentundra (Oct 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pelagos


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening change,


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Finally got my mini Grail.....









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Chronoris :]


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ke0bfy said:


> Finally got my mini Grail.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is it your mini grail? That's a nice watch! They just came out with a black pvd version I'm looking at..

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 12627121


my favourite Sinn, absolutley stunning eblackmo,
paricularly this version, blue & white, with the pip at 6. 
G


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The gray


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

double post


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Why is it your mini grail? That's a nice watch! They just came out with a black pvd version I'm looking at..
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


I say mini Grail because ..... as far as "Grail watch" cost is pretty low....my big Gail is a Speedmaster pro.... but so far this Bulova is awesome


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS today


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ke0bfy said:


> I say mini Grail because ..... as far as "Grail watch" cost is pretty low....my big Gail is a Speedmaster pro.... but so far this Bulova is awesome


Keep saving, you will get it!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I was going to swap out the Galco for something else when I got home from work, but when I arrived I found goodies from Uncle Seiko on my doorstep. So, instead, the Galco stayed but it was its strap that got swapped.

US tropic:










And not to be left out, the Hamilton got new US kicks too:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic

*







_


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

omeglycine said:


> Yum yum


You must be at the Melt. For those who ever come to Northeast Ohio, one must check out the Melt for excellent sandwiches with melted cheese verities.


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Tissot Seastar 1000 Chronograph Diver

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seawolf stratus silver


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

anrex said:


> You must be at the Melt. For those who ever come to Northeast Ohio, one must check out the Melt for excellent sandwiches with melted cheese verities.


You got it. About 2 hours south though


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TGI Friday, relaxing day ahead, today trying new croc skin reddish brown strap for my TC2


















have a great Friday all.
G


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Was going to grab the EL370 today, but I just got this canvas strap from Uncle Seiko last night and I want to get started on giving it a "worn" look (by wearing it a lot, of course). So the Hamilton gets the nod.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Heuer Autavia Viceroy.

Up for sale. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am wearing the IWC MKXVIII LPP on a weathered blue DrunkArtStraps canvas for FliegerFriday ✈



























Roxy's like... really, dad?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

99.1 today. HAGWE!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys! Steinhart Triton On Canvas


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Weekday Warrior

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel








​


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hammy









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Another Hammy Friday, although I sure like tommyboy31's silver dial ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sea Urchin today


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

FRIDAY AND I CAN GET ON!!!









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 12628569
> 
> 
> Another Hammy Friday, although I sure like tommyboy31's silver dial ...


The silver dial is stunning, but there's something about that black dial too. I kinda want one of each still.

Also, you win in photography definitely.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Brand new (to me) today. Oak & Oscar Sandford. Been a long time looking for this one.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

At Coffin & Trout


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wrapping up FliegerFriday and starting the weekend with the Alpina Startimer PVD Chrono  on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps  canvas


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

tommyboy31 said:


> The silver dial is stunning, but there's something about that black dial too. I kinda want one of each still.
> 
> Also, you win in photography definitely.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Well, there is one way to scratch that Khaki black dial vs. Khaki silver dial itch ....









Of course what I "need" now is a blue dial Khaki, and I can live the rest of my days in peace.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

SARB today. Man, what a great looking watch this is.


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

First day with the new Vostok mod. Couldn't be happier


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303








​


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

mk1 dial


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Fresh out of prep


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Leather

*







_


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Late to the party today, I've been pulling my record collection out of storage to see how much room it will occupy in our living room. My wife is not happy, 524.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Saturday casual...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Late to the party today, I've been pulling my record collection out of storage to see how much room it will occupy in our living room. My wife is not happy, 524.


I just flipped Tom Waits over on my turntable... excellently timed with the end of a real Camel filter, from a hand delivered pack brought from New York by an excellent friend !


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Late to the party today, I've been pulling my record collection out of storage to see how much room it will occupy in our living room. My wife is not happy, 524.


Hahaha, I'm surprised you still have them, I basically got sick of moving them out of sight to please my wife! When I was still buying them it was cool to have them in your living room!









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Kulprit said:


> Was going to grab the EL370 today, but I just got this canvas strap from Uncle Seiko last night and I want to get started on giving it a "worn" look (by wearing it a lot, of course). So the Hamilton gets the nod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that I'm home I've decided to give this little guy some wrist time, since I may be getting rid of it soon. I love the dial, but someone with meaty wrists like mine can only own so many 34mm's.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> Hahaha, I'm surprised you still have them, I basically got sick of moving them out of sight to please my wife! When I was still buying them it was cool to have them in your living room!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've collected vinyl for almost thirty years but only kept the new lps around for listening, storing what I didn't regularly listen to. We (the missus and I) decided it was time to have everything available to play at any time. She didn't (and I didn't either) realize how much space it would take to readily house almost two thousand records. We're now considering changing my office or game room into a media storage room.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Lined up next...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> Lined up next...
> 
> View attachment 12629775


Like for the record! The watch is ok too...

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Like for the record! The watch is ok too...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


I see what you did there :-d


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Ball FR from yesterday and again today...great watch.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

everestx said:


> I HAVE to change the name from Orange Monster to Game 7 watch


Fixed.

Awesome series with the proper result.

Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

More listening :-!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> More listening :-!
> 
> View attachment 12629851


Darn the 3rd photo didn't work, but you were an a roll!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Just for you Slm :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Swimming this morning with kids and Boschett Harpoon


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

building a new wine shop/cellar helping me is my TC2
























G


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Orient Pilot Chronograph


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12444039


Hi,

Can you identify what model number is this watch


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Chronostop today and my own listening

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> Just for you Slm :-!
> 
> View attachment 12629875


Hahaha, thanks!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Coffee with the pup









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> More listening :-!
> 
> View attachment 12629851





Pimmsley said:


> Just for you Slm :-!
> 
> View attachment 12629875





Mezzly said:


> Chronostop today and my own listening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is getting good guys! I'm going to do a search to make sure a thread isn't already started and if not "watch with LP" thread will be a thing soon.


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Simple picture, but one of my favorite watch photos I've taken.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

166.0161 Deville on  grain.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Classic Pepsi and DAS.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

New strap day by EMG. Cork rally. Feels good man.


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

Speedmaster Professional on new expansion bracelet.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## kurodatsubasa (Aug 1, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Blue October concert tonight!









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day six of my one watch a week adventure. I love this guy, but I also have my dislikes (it's still a keeper for now).

I emphasize the 24 hr dial which is non-functional since it is ghosted

The date field could use a little more detail (a border or moved to 6 o'clock to balance the VSA shield, or just not be there at all)

The crown is small for a winder


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Don't know if the photo is attached. Not on tapacrap due to password change, which has taken me 3 days to figure out!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, it appears I am not the only one who had Tapa#*#! problems! This was yesterday at the final day of my 2 day meeting, and I just got Tapa#b*# back running today to post. Yes, I was sitting in the back of the room so I could take watch pictures! But I was paying attention! Yesterday it was my Zenith Montre D'Aeronef Type 20 GMT.









Today I'm wearing my JLC Master Compressor Chrono.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> New strap day by EMG. Cork rally. Feels good man.


Love that Hamilton Brey. Strap looks great as well!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Itubij said:


> Day six of my one watch a week adventure. I love this guy, but I also have my dislikes (it's still a keeper for now).
> 
> I emphasize the 24 hr dial which is non-functional since it is ghosted
> 
> ...


It is nice, I didn't know there was a term for how the 24hr indices were done, learned something new even at my age!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Speedy playing boardgames tonight:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Tudor Heritage Chrono 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Morning.










Afternoon.


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Looking good Gino.
I look forward to seeing a few pics when you are done. 


Watchcollector21 said:


> building a new wine shop/cellar helping me is my TC2
> View attachment 12630069
> View attachment 12630071
> View attachment 12630073
> ...


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

My new and first ever G-Shock: perfect for doing the leaves!









Sent from my Commodore 64 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

diver


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

All zeros all day for me


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Wearing this Hammy to the theater. One of my few 'dressy looking' watches.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> All zeros all day for me


Nice one spun...its just gone midday Sunday here so a touch of class before the girlfriend becomes youtube DJ for the afternoon... ;-)


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Looking good Gino.
> I look forward to seeing a few pics when you are done.


thanks Brian, 
yes will post a few of the finished project. Hope all ok with you and family, haven't seen you for a few days.
G


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> Nice one spun...its just gone midday Sunday here so a touch of class before the girlfriend becomes youtube DJ for the afternoon... ;-)
> View attachment 12631647


Great taste in music and hardware sir, love the OP! I guess I got lucky with my spouse she likes all my music except heavy metal, punk and industrial and always relies on me (or one of our sons) to play the appropriate music for the moment.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Great taste in music and hardware sir, love the OP! I guess I got lucky with my spouse she likes all my music except heavy metal, punk and industrial and always relies on me (or one of our sons) to play the appropriate music for the moment.


Ha ! Cheers to you too sir...:-!
indeed, spousal appreciation always a win, and sons with taste... JACKPOT ! 
I am also lucky in that respect being a muso that we share many favorite bands and generes from Funk, NIN to Daft Punk... it's the Zappa, Philip Glass and the King Crimson kinda stuff she finds a struggle, alas, pleanty of overlap... he he... and her appreciation of top 40 and current electronic keeps me hooked in enough not to miss the occasional furious banggar ! ;-)


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> thanks Brian,
> yes will post a few of the finished project. Hope all ok with you and family, haven't seen you for a few days.
> G


Thanks G. All is good. Been busy with appointments with fil.
Cheers.

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


>


i hope all ok Jim, not seen you for a very long time, welcome back.
G


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ball Conductor for company party at Gillette Stadium an amazing venue









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Had some password issues for the past few days. I think it's sorted out now. Pan Europ today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Wearing the Vintage reliable Rolex Oyster Perpetual datejust,

Cheers!










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sinn EZM1.1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

a little locally grown world class psychedelic rock... and my lovely watch.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Blue binary blast


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Night cap, tuning fork and some 101001's


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Should be the last time with this strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

My new-to-me 1993 Timex B29 chrono:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H







​


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Apple Watch Hermès with my new iPhone X...and my dream comes true.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Awesome birthday gift from my wife.
Brand new in a small town jewellery store.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Breitling Sunday for me


















G


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Awesome birthday gift from my wife.
> Brand new in a small town jewellery store.


Happy birthday Brian, 21 today ha ha, I won't ask your age.......
your wife has great taste my friend. 
G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks very much Gino. I don't mind saying I'm 63.

Let's just say I did have a little influence on my wife's choice.
We stumbled on it while out for a leisure drive in the country
and we stopped in a little town called Perth.

Cheers and enjoy the rest of your weekend.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Happy birthday Brian, 21 today ha ha, I won't ask your age.......
> your wife has great taste my friend.
> G


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> i hope all ok Jim, not seen you for a very long time, welcome back.
> G


All is well -- thanks, Gino. I checked out for a while to take a 30th anniversary trip to Hawaii with my wife, and, since then, things at work have been a tad busy as a result!

Hope you're doing well.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Breitling again today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 903 St B E on this grey and rainy sunday...










All the best

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Gruen Precision this morning... those twisted lugs and that bezel get me every time.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sunday in rain soaked Michigan , well the last few days anyway... Sporting my Hamilton today..









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Breitling Sunday for me


Looks like its Breitling Sunday for a few of us!


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Belated happy anniversary Jim to both you and your wife.



Jazzmaster said:


> All is well -- thanks, Gino. I checked out for a while to take a 30th anniversary trip to Hawaii with my wife, and, since then, things at work have been a tad busy as a result!
> 
> Hope you're doing well.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

zed073 said:


> Belated happy anniversary Jim to both you and your wife.


Much appreciated, Brian!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWC MKXVIII LPP on DrunkArtStraps canvas for church and lunch. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SKX175


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Diver 65 last night and to start the day.









Then switched to this lovely Russian Diver to do weekly chores.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Going to be my every day for a while.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Glycine Combat6 vintage field watch on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening


----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

atdegs said:


> Going to be my every day for a while.


Love it! Wish I had the spare capital. I am especially intrigued since they are based in Chicago where my son is going to school.


----------



## timeslider (Aug 2, 2017)

Just received my Mido Baroncelli III Heritage from JomaShop. Here it's on an aftermarket strap from Rios (1931).


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Call me Deacon Blues


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Left wrist:










Right wrist:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

If you're looking for one, I suggest you jump on it when you see them come up for sale. They're sold out and they only made 200. Took me a long time to find one, and I got lucky.



Aggie88 said:


> Love it! Wish I had the spare capital. I am especially intrigued since they are based in Chicago where my son is going to school.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Aggie88 said:


> Call me Deacon Blues


Oh man, great choice ! Love the Dan... rip W.B.

...they got a name for the winners in the world
I..I want a name when I loose
they call Alabama, the Crimson Tide...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Monday work...


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Aggie88 said:


> Call me Deacon Blues


Great strap choice in the interim. Love the indices on that one!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Emperor tuna


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Glycine Combat6 vintage field watch on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening


The watch is great -- but the blue merle is fantastic! ;-)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

Beloved orange diver


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jazzmaster said:


> The watch is great -- but the blue merle is fantastic! ;-)


Good eye  that's Roxy my baby girl and next to her Turbo a red tri and my bud


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

116655 this Sunday evening


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

This









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mpaler said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kontiki on this fine evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peytoje (Sep 4, 2017)

Wenger Commando

My ultimate beater watch.. believe it or not this watch started it all..


----------



## kurodatsubasa (Aug 1, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> It is nice, I didn't know there was a term for how the 24hr indices were done, learned something new even at my age!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


I am not sure if that is an official term, but it is the one that best describes the situation...lol


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Have a great week ahead, everyone.


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Cartier Drive today...


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Breakfast with my Panerai PAM 724. Happy Monday everyone!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jazzmaster said:


> Cartier Drive today...


Wow! Beautiful!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Armida a2 blasted case









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Today, it is a Seiko hi beat hand wind from 1969.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Bluewatchmonday with the Oris65 42 on a minimal stitch DrunkArtStraps I forgot I had. It was for an Alpina I used to have but I like it paired with the Oris too 

Have a great week. 
B


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Newest member of the family. More impressive in person than I hoped...


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

1999 Swiss Army Officer's Automatic 






 ith nearly 20 years of wrist time, the case shows a little wear. But the ETA 2824 movement keeps beating on with no service needed since new!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 of my Pepsi ride.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 1 of 7. Putting this vintage to the test.

I love how the crown guard smoothly integrates with the lug, leaving the case balanced and without interuption.


----------



## jmwilliamson2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Tudor Glamour. I love the watch, but couldn't that the line be called something other than "Glamour?" Sounds like a romance novel rather than a men's watch...


----------



## afarrell85 (Sep 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uwtiger (Apr 13, 2017)

Vintage Explorer Homage on Horween Strap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Invicta Sub


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Oris and Chucks.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sumo on leather NATO 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Black Bay on Horween shell to start my birthday week.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Today (Mar 2, 2017)

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 12634701


What a beauty, I can't stop drooling over this


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Happy Birthday dude!



jwillee said:


> Black Bay on Horween shell to start my birthday week.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 12634701


Nice combo! What strap is that?


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Starting the week off with the Prometheus


















G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Aggie88 said:


>


Wow Bill, that GS is the business mate, really elegant and sporty.
congrats mate, 
G


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Swapping between these two all day lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm "over the moon" with this one









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The blue


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Meeting w/the French today ... I don't have a German watch anymore, so I suppose the Russian is the next best choice?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carpenter field Watch tonight


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kontiki to start the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Late morning on a public day off today...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Outside barbecuing on a work night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Pro Diver on Distressed Kaki Canvas 
*







_


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E








​


----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> So sweet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my all time favorites, but sadly I will be breaking up the collection soon and it will be going to another home


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Blue dial for today


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Still with the Yachtty..


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

iam7head said:


> New incoming
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Jay,

What a beautiful set of IWC's


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Guinand Flying Officer 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Military 300


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi guys!

My second post here in the WUS forum. 
I'm hidden reader since 2015, but now I'm a proud member 










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

phsan007 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My second post here in the WUS forum.
> I'm hidden reader since 2015, but now I'm a proud member
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning  
Gonna be a long day at work. Got the hypnotic dial of the MWW Beluga to keep me company. 
Have a good day. B


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Kinetic energy required to keep the beast happy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

Larry23 said:


> Welcome!


Thank you sir

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Montre D'Aeronef Type 20 Extra Special USA Edition. Enjoy the day.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## afarrell85 (Sep 16, 2016)

SKX on Strapcode










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Seiko chronograph on Gunny Strap today


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mpaler said:


> One of my all time favorites, but sadly I will be breaking up the collection soon and it will be going to another home


Hope you don't regret selling it. I'd be very tempted but I've hit critical mass so I'm on a buying moratorium.

Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

best regards, Frank


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Just in from Japan


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Oak & Oscar and chukkas.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Seiko and "Wed Wing"









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Tissot Tuesday

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

...duplicate post...


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

My newly acquired Omega Genève on my wrist for the day. My first gold watch (18k). So fancy! Ha ha

565 movement from 1968. Case reference 162044.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

On the keep or sell list ... I sleep-purchased this last year, and it's very nice, just not my style. I appreciate Seiko of course, and I'm really starting to bond w/my Sarb065, but let's be honest, the Russians produce vastly superior automatic dive watches ...*

_* .... in the $70 to $80 budget range ... _


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 2 of 7. Bringing the face (and all its dust and stuff) up close. The 9 o'clock "sausage" marker provides a little balance to the date field while complementing the 6 o'clock marker. Nicely done.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Just arrived in the mail 2 hours ago, my new Pam 590!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Wednesday morning train delays...









...but no fear as


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Oyster precision

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today's wear my Cobre de Calibra3, 
late post, pulled an 18 hour day, today, inc my lads,....... Got to hand this project/job in by the 15th or a £10,000 penalty clause applies.












G


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

U1 on isofrane 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

phsan007 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My second post here in the WUS forum.
> I'm hidden reader since 2015, but now I'm a proud member
> ...


Welcome and enjoy, nice hammy by the way.
G


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

With the V145 movement


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Dug this out of the drawer put a new battery in and a new strap on her and she is on the wrist for dinner. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Today's wear my Cobre de Calibra3,
> late post, pulled an 18 hour day, today, inc my lads,....... Got to hand this project/job in by the 15th or a £10,000 penalty clause applies.
> View attachment 12638455
> View attachment 12638461
> G


Very nice watch, what is the metal, gold?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 12637335
> [/QU
> 
> OTE]
> ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Can't stay away from the MKXVIII LPP very long  it looks so good on canvas too 
Have a good evening 
B


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Can't stay away from the MKXVIII LPP very long  it looks so good on canvas too
> Have a good evening
> B


That would look good on a strap made out of woven Kleenex.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Can't stay away from the MKXVIII LPP very long  it looks so good on canvas too
> Have a good evening
> B


That would look good on a strap made out of woven Kleenex.


----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Welcome and enjoy, nice hammy by the way.
> G


Thank you!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Today's wear my Cobre de Calibra3,
> late post, pulled an 18 hour day, today, inc my lads,....... Got to hand this project/job in by the 15th or a £10,000 penalty clause applies.
> View attachment 12638455
> View attachment 12638461
> G


Loving the LP shots, I'm building storage right now for mine. I'll resume posting pics with them when I can efficiently find them (they are in piles all around the dining room). Nice watch too


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vioviv said:


> That would look good on a strap made out of woven Kleenex.


?


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

£10,000 penalty .... yikes that's incentive to get the job done. 
Hope all goes well Gino.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Today's wear my Cobre de Calibra3,
> late post, pulled an 18 hour day, today, inc my lads,....... Got to hand this project/job in by the 15th or a £10,000 penalty clause applies.
> View attachment 12638455
> View attachment 12638461
> G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice to have you with us and nice Hammy as well.



phsan007 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> My second post here in the WUS forum.
> I'm hidden reader since 2015, but now I'm a proud member
> ...


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

al358 said:


> Dug this out of the drawer put a new battery in and a new strap on her and she is on the wrist for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks so happy to be on your wrist again.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## UKBRO (Nov 5, 2016)

Aramar Sea Fury 200 on a good NATO strap!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD
​


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice watch, what is the metal, gold?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


hi Slm643,

the case is made from solid Bronze cusn8, which patina's over time to leave that colour, however the patina can be removed in five minutes if one prefers the shiny look. The watch has a Mayota 9015 movement, it has an internal bezel which is operated by the left hand screw down crown, and the Lume is amazing, but long sold out and quite rare.
G


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Late to the party again today, pastel while researching home audio. Poor lighting doesn't do this beaut justice, I'll rectify that in the next couple days


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> £10,000 penalty .... yikes that's incentive to get the job done.
> Hope all goes well Gino.


Thanks Brian,
should be finished by Friday, or it will be a very long weekend.
love the Orbis 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> Loving the LP shots, I'm building storage right now for mine. I'll resume posting pics with them when I can efficiently find them (they are in piles all around the dining room). Nice watch too


Thanks Spunwell, much appriciated,
i like your idea of starting a thread with watches and LP 
G


----------



## correctomundo (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Tag AR on sailcloth



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Adina


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


>


WoW Brian, that is a stunner
pure class, so elegant, the texture in the gold is amazing. I love the small circle autside of the gold with all minutes and hour markers that line up perfectly 
with the markers on the outside of the numerals. 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ZM-73 said:


> Adina
> View attachment 12639191


very nice ZM, and perfect combo. Love it.
G


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks. Your Cobre de Calibra is a great looking watch.


----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

zed073 said:


> Nice to have you with us and nice Hammy as well.


Thank you for the warm welcome.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

M-Force with a cool shochu.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Quick spin with the speedy, before sleep... need to wear the coffee off


----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

Today with my Komandirskie



















Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Gino. It was love at first sight when I saw it. 
It punches way above it's class for me.



Watchcollector21 said:


> WoW Brian, that is a stunner
> pure class, so elegant, the texture in the gold is amazing. I love the small circle autside of the gold with all minutes and hour markers that line up perfectly
> with the markers on the outside of the numerals.
> G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Switched to a grey NATO before our cruise and my first attempt at SCUBA diving


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Great White on this chilly day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Aggie88 said:


> Grinny456 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 12637335
> ...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Grinny456 said:


> Aggie88 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reminder!
> ...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Waiting for my docket to start. I wanted to wear my vintage Benrus today but the Hamilton is on an accuracy hot streak this week and I want to see how long I can ride this out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Red Wednesday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dievas Zeta


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Mornin fellas



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kulprit said:


> Waiting for my docket to start. I wanted to wear my vintage Benrus today but the Hamilton is on an accuracy hot streak this week and I want to see how long I can ride this out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the court had a docket, and lawyers waited for their case to come up? Nice watch by the way!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Couldn't get this one off my wrist this morning so I'll continue with the MKXVIII LPP today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Chronoris =]


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Work done, now for some relaxation in the speedy. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EliasEliasElias (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Universal Geneve triple calendar moon phase today.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

HAGDE!




























Nautica


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

It's a foggy fall day in the forest. Wearing my Zenith Chronomaster full calander chronograph...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

kalburnfall said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Delightful


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 3 of 7. Versatile - she looks good in just about anything.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Seiko SKX009 on a Stracode Oyster bracelet...










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Visitor today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## jmwilliamson2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Vintage Muhle Glashutte chronometer


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

cant go wrong with a seiko diver


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Train on time but I'm not... ;-)

















Have a great day !


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today TC2 expedition


















G


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> Quick spin with the speedy, before sleep... need to wear the coffee off
> 
> View attachment 12639469
> 
> ...


Nice watch, GREAT band. Highly recommend Kim Gordon's memoir, "Girl in a Band."


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> Nice watch, GREAT band. Highly recommend Kim Gordon's memoir, "Girl in a Band."


Thank you Vioviv  I read it ! Very surreal towards the end... great suggestion though :-!

My only wish was more discussion around the actual recording process and her bass playing but a great read nonetheless...


----------



## mgc (Jun 22, 2007)

Seiko gravitymaster


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> Thank you Vioviv  I read it ! Very surreal towards the end... great suggestion though :-!
> 
> My only wish was more discussion around the actual recording process and her bass playing but a great read nonetheless...


Totally agree but of course I read it for the gossip... I can't believe Thurston cheated on her!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> Totally agree but of course I read it for the gossip... I can't believe Thurston cheated on her!


OMG ! I KNOW right ? ...so keen on Kim, still...

BTW, i scored a Thurston guitsr pick off the stage after a show in 96/97 @ Forum theater in Melbourne... kept the ticket and mini promo poster together somewhere to frame... was a bit chuffed


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

My new PAM 590


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Rekindled some love for this kinetic seiko after putting her on a nice blue NATO strap....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

One of my favorite cases


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E​


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

J.D.B. said:


> One of my favorite cases


Wow that is definitely a unique piece! Nice...

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Kurt


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kurt Behm said:


> Kurt


Hello Sir, is this a old company? Very interesting watch.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

The only watch I own where the strap cost 3 times as much as the watch


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## liewb (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

A russian Vostok CCCP of the mid eighties


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Just received this morning






























love the watch, buuuuuuuuttt. 
Hate the packaging, the pouch is a piece of C#¥P, don't even think it's leather.:-( And worst, the straps are a joke, the Kevlar straight into the bin and the nato, the piece underneath is slightly too short for the watch..... :-s
However the watch is Awsome and it really hugs the wrist. 

On my Horween brown leather with blue stitch.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12641865


as usual Pure Class Clive, and perfect combo.
G


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Nomos Ahoi. Love the watch and love the textile strap


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

K-Man, this thing is super thick, I mean super sick


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Interesting watch I bought in Zurich called a Partime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Breitling again today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Just received this morning
> View attachment 12641891
> View attachment 12641893
> View attachment 12641895
> ...


Very nice Gino, the aircraft shaped second hand is a nice touch. It looks a well made substantial watch.

Cheers 
Andrew


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer pilot today ✈ on a Horween November Sky DrunkArtStraps


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Very happy to rotate through my Trio and going with the Tudor today.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

RW Freelancer Chrono.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Deep Sea Cermet Chrono









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)

Seiko...


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Today it's the BLNR but I can't wait for tomorrow. It's flieger Friday!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Self assembled, using a Hamilton H-31 (based on ETA 7753)









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver today.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

1971 Hamilton Dateline today.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Mercer pilot today ️ on a Horween November Sky DrunkArtStraps


That one is stunningly beautiful.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Good ole 2310


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Been "slumming" it lately with my g-shock. Realizing that I should probably resize the bracelet, seems my wrist is shrinking as I've been losing weight lately.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Movado Thursday 
Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## VCmember (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## swatpup (Apr 29, 2015)

Time22 Robusto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

16710










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This thing has been freaky accurate all week. I'm afraid if I take it off I'll break this hot streak. So it's Hamilton again today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with a seiko I have had for 17 years. One of the first in my collection 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Luminox 3900 navy seals. Same style watch used in the fast and the furious.


----------



## ryansoulsittt (Dec 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Grillin' on the George

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage BWC reverse panda today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

My favourite daily....









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

It's been awhile since I've worn the Trintec, and I'm glad she's back on the black leather.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

Citizen today.










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## uwtiger (Apr 13, 2017)

Blue Omega AT on a Horween strap. Had this on the block but might just keep it.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Very nice Gino, the aircraft shaped second hand is a nice touch. It looks a well made substantial watch.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew


thanks Andrew,
yes the watch is a beauty and solid, ETA 2824-2 high grade, only 100 made, and 200mt water resistance, not bad for a pilot watch.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still with the TC3












G


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Almost jaywalked today. Must have been the Lawless, slowly turning me into a rebel


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

this watch is running about 3 hours slow ... GET ME THE HELL OUT OF HERE!


----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

IWC Titanium Porsche Design









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

PVD Trieste on Tropic rubber strap for the evening


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Afternoon swap for ye olde Timex ... it's running +15 fast per day, so maybe that'll help (that's minutes, btw) ...


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Sinn









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

For some reason I️ overlook this watch all of the time when I'm going through my watch box. Then when I️ do wear it, I️ can't keep my eyes off of it. It's just so beautiful. I️ get a lot of smiles out of this watch for what it costs.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

rahwana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What watch is this? Really cool!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

raheelc said:


> What watch is this? Really cool!
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


It's a Ressence Type 1. One of my favs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Looking much clearer and bluer after cleaning the residue off the inside of the crystal.


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Late lunch break with my work wife, Tudor BB.









Sent from my HTC 2PS6200 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

BLNR out in the Mandarin groves today. Perfect fall weather. Gotta love CA!

Should be a great season.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Auto

*







_


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

'54 Polerouter bumper


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

rahwana said:


> It's a Ressence Type 1. One of my favs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was tempted to buy one until I saw the price tag! Lol. Guess I'll stick to my Omegas and Tags lol

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

I did it! Dress watch with NATO. I made it work. I did it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MergingCultures (Oct 22, 2017)

He likes his oversized watches...


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

raheelc said:


> Was tempted to buy one until I saw the price tag! Lol. Guess I'll stick to my Omegas and Tags lol
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


You gotta buy one preowned. Took me a long time to find a good deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Vintage racing 'vibes' for a Friday!


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Just arrived in the post 














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Friday everyone!!!

Citizen Solar Chrono Titanium


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Blue Orient Bambino


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this Artego 300M, really love it!


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Black sumo today paired with my black Levi 511 jeans and Barbour suede brouges whilst I wait in the hospital for an appointment killing time on WUS


----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

Finally got my Goldeneye


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

best regards, Frank


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Was selling this beauty because it was not getting enough wrist time. No takers, so I fixed the problem.. wrist time!

Love it on my brown Peter Watchacc Crocodile.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you to those that served our military!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Thankfully the BBB is waterproof and baby/peanut butter proof as well!

Hope everyone has a great Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

After wearing the sinn 556i for a while I'm in the mood for something with a high level of finish. I'll probably get back into a tooly mood after a bit though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

My Ingy resting in a dragon 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


>


Oh my God...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

My Seamaster bringing me some warmth on this chilly New England day.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Newish Harding Jetstream Flyboy:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Drive


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

'65 1016 for Friday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

Todays beaut









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with my JL another that has been in the collection for over ten years. Just serviced and back in the stable 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 5 of 7. It fits nicely and comfortably (on my odd shaped wrists) with a beautiful profile.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I know it's crazy, but this morning I put a Hamilton on a perlon!









And a 1979 Timex on the Helping Hand!









I go wild on Fridays!


----------



## liewb (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

maxpowerman said:


> Thankfully the BBB is waterproof and baby/peanut butter proof as well!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Every dad needs a diver out in the field!!










I've the squale for that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just put on my speedy for the weekend









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

montu63 said:


> Every dad needs a diver out in the field!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's a good one as well. Great picture!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

RAM75 said:


> '65 1016 for Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a real beaut.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Trip to the drug store... In stealth mode!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> That's a real beaut.


Many thanks, Spunwell!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Started the day with a weekend affordable piece...

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph*









Still a little too bright to display the Indiglo but here it is anyway...


















Have a nice weekend everyone._
~v~​


----------



## mxu (Mar 31, 2017)

Thoroughly enjoying my Yue Fei this Friday evening.. Have a great one guys!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

MonTex said:


> _Started the day with a weekend affordable piece...
> 
> *Timex Expedition Military Chronograph*
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a great looking watch! Timex better be paying the design team well, keep those guys/gals! I'm off to the Timex website!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TFI Friday and fleiger Friday


















G


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is just gorgeous!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Halios Seaforth pastel to end the week


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

vandit said:


>


Nice, after 12 years in storage I'm building a cabinet for my decks and mixer so I can enjoy them again. Mine only play vinyl though.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Afternoon change to Seiko Sarb035 on Alpinist straps.


----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

White chrono


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT Friday. Thinking about a Tropic strap... Hmmm.... Have a great weekend!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Saturday morning listening...b-)


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Drive


After seeing a whole bunch of your pics over the last several months, I just noticed your clock/watch tattoo.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

I always have time for an amber.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peytoje (Sep 4, 2017)

SEIKO SRX045









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Out to dinner with my wife and daughter 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

tommyboy31 said:


> After seeing a whole bunch of your pics over the last several months, I just noticed your clock/watch tattoo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah they all sorta' blend in & all tie together



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Thrift-store find


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New incoming dress watch: Cartier Tank Solo XL 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Oris









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Yeah they all sorta' blend in & all tie together
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


always cool William, as usual.
have a good one.
G


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early am Saturday

Certina Precidrive


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Happy Saturday 
today going through my vynal Coll to see what I have forgotten about.


















today bronze Anonimo on ostrich leg strap, from Aaron bespoke.
G


----------



## timeslider (Aug 2, 2017)

Sporting my new Mido Baroncelli III Heritage, which I am loving.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys!!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

In the man cave this afternoon, switch to my Benarus, listening to my old records.




































1970's & 1960's record players in perfect working order. .....have a great afternoon chaps.
G


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Armistice day  so many sacrificed thank you.

Glycine Combat6 vintage field watch on a clockworksynergy autumn brown suede strap.

Enjoy your weekend. 
B


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you to all who have served and those who continue to serve.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

phsan007 said:


> Finally got my Goldeneye


Ooo...Don't you just love it when you catch the AR coating like that!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Juvenia 9202 on ostrich.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Mod Nationals









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> In the man cave this afternoon, switch to my Benarus, listening to my old records.
> View attachment 12647443
> View attachment 12647437
> View attachment 12647447
> ...


Love it.......watch and rig. I'm in my workshop assembling a cabinet and storage for mine. I'll post pics when done. Eighty year old reclaimed red oak saw mill boards are tough to work with


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Switch to Monta and blue rubber for the afternoon. Enjoy your weekend









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

The Pam will have grilling duties for tonight's Warriors game.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

I woke up this morning, to a bucketful of water under my kitchen sink... so this is what I put on to head to Home Depot. Had to get, and install, a new garbage disposal! CW Trident Pro, case: 43mm, lug to lug: 50.5mm on a 6.5" wrist!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Mission timer for youth soccer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Getting chilly up here, need to get the wood stove going.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

drttown said:


> I woke up this morning, to a bucketful of water under my kitchen sink... so this is what I put on to head to Home Depot. Had to get, and install, a new garbage disposal! CW Trident Pro, case: 43mm, lug to lug: 50.5mm on a 6.5" wrist!
> 
> View attachment 12648249


You're better off with no disposal. No matter how well it grinds stuff up you'll still be more prone to clogs than if you had nothing and just dumped stuff in the trash. Advice I give my customers all the time, and clogged lines are my business!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Went Vintage hunting this mornin' @ a couple little shops w/ this 1 OTW. Nothing of interest though.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Shifting to higher visibility this evening


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## liewb (Sep 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Seadweller


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12648713
> G


That is a nice watch Gino. I've just noticed the number 10, very unusual.

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Switched to my all time favorite to end the day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Night shift again, they come around too quickly unfortunately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 500lbman (Oct 30, 2015)

The only thing a Rangeman is missing: an internal temp gauge


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

Pro Diver 24760 again today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Dornblueth 99.1 on strapcode super engineer 2









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

My new dress watch.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

AntonisCh said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an interesting piece. I've thought about getting it, I like the chrono features & general look. How do you like it...?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

zed073 said:


>


Let me know if you ever want to trade this for an orange monster 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369

​


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

TexasTee said:


>


Very cool! What is it?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Still on...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

I turn 45 today :-d
gifts from the lady... added a clean bezel and strap ;-)

Have a great day all :-!


----------



## oasis100 (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

New arrival, Orient Panda.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> That is a nice watch Gino. I've just noticed the number 10, very unusual.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew
> ...


Thanks Andrew,

got it a couple of days back, latest from Tactico, ETA 2824-2 top grade movement, 200mt water resistance, limited to 100pieces,
amazing lume, blasted case, 43mm across by 47mm, Put it on my strap, as,original strap should be thrown in the bin.
saw it on eBay made the chap a cheeky offer and here it is. 
It is really nice on wrist, 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ZM-73 said:


> New arrival, Orient Panda.
> View attachment 12649799


congrats, really nice watch, 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Pimmsley said:


> I turn 45 today :-d
> gifts from the lady... added a clean bezel and strap ;-)
> 
> Have a great day all :-!
> View attachment 12649587


Happy birthday, 
congrats, looks really good,... Your Mrs got really good taste.
G


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Still the speedy pro today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Speedy Sunday









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRSVINTAGE (Nov 18, 2016)

1984 Timex quartz diver:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgh1967 (Oct 20, 2013)

Antea KS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Sunday afternoon .









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,Pepsi


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke ,Pepsi










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

expy ii


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

Marvin


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

5 Miler said:


> Marvin


Very nice, how come I have never heard of this brand?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

It's a cold, rainy, & lazy Sunday in Michigan... This is what I'm sporting now this afternoon something different...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today have all my Tactico's together.... But wearing probably my favourite watch the TC2.












G


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Boxes of time


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

J.D.B. said:


> Boxes of time


Thats a cool watch. It's 11:40 in the morning, right?


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wearing this little GMT today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Fall vibes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Latest arrival Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage.

Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Luch one-hander this morning while waiting for delivery of the new 
Scurfa DiverOne MS17 LE on Toxicnato  do #3 is in the House and I️ love it. 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Happy birthday,
> congrats, looks really good,... Your Mrs got really good taste.
> G


 Thank you bloke, cheers ! She does, i forgot to include the Glenlivet 18 yr old in the pic too :-!

Have a great day all


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

I have fallen back in love with this piece. Was on the chopping block, but then I seen how well it wears on NATOS....WOW!









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

Seamaster Bond


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Very very nice.



ZM-73 said:


> New arrival, Orient Panda.
> View attachment 12649799


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Sunday waiting for my kid to finish her guitar lesson w:a must-read for any Angeleno... Written 20+ years ago, and just as relevant today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Now that's a nice trio.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Today have all my Tactico's together.... But wearing probably my favourite watch the TC2.
> View attachment 12650501
> View attachment 12650503
> G


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

New (to me) Speedy Pro:










Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

Hard at work helping build a second story on my sister's house today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mxu (Mar 31, 2017)

Marvelling at the exquisite dial of my Celestial Silk "Bird of Paradise" from Maison Celadon. 

Hidden behind this magnificent hand-stitched wonder of dial artistry is profound meaning - an expression of exuberant celebration; of victory and triumph in the face of great adversity and challenge. I cannot begin to convey how that theme resonates with me personally, as a champion of a worthy cause. 

Have a superlative Sunday friends!


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Chillin on a Sunday with my...

*Orient Ray Raven 1st Gen*_



























~v~​


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Traveling today so it's the Master Geo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

MBII today...


----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Started the day with the Intramatic LE. Then switched to the Amphibia for my weekly chores.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean-Michel Basquiat (Nov 13, 2017)

Awesome Orient piece!

I own an army of Divers, and still can't get enough of this style.. I guess we all suffer from the same addiction! Ahah

Does that come with a Seagull movement?


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My newest Bulova...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Ooo...Don't you just love it when you catch the AR coating like that!


I'm still in love with this Glycine. 
It's the last one that joined the "team".

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

tag!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

rdigate said:


> Traveling today so it's the Master Geo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Put both of these on today with the intention of swapping them off leather and onto their bracelets. The Omega pins got the better of me, however.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timeslider (Aug 2, 2017)

"Zissou" on canvas strap from Barton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251







​


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Honeymoon period with the new Cartier.

Shouldn't have wore this during rain storm tho' :-|


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Starting this week with Bronze Skindiver, 
hopefully can hand over this job today, max tomorrow.


















G


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Vintage Ternos Davosa w/o date









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Everything about this one is spot on Gino.
Helson nailed it as usual.

Hoping all goes well with the job. ?



Watchcollector21 said:


> Starting this week with Bronze Skindiver,
> hopefully can hand over this job today, max tomorrow.
> View attachment 12652157
> View attachment 12652169
> ...


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy Monday. I decided to start the week off with a Tudor Prince oysterdate.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bluewatchmonday with the Oris65 42  back on its bracelet to begin the work week. 
Have a great day. B


----------



## WhoIsI (Mar 22, 2016)

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 12652525


The enamel dial looks nice.
How it look in person? Is dial reflect the light?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Perfect timing!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Gorgeous, @kalburnfall. Great lighting on that one. It could be in an advertisement!


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sir-Guy said:


> Gorgeous, @kalburnfall. Great lighting on that one. It could be in an advertisement!


Thanks for the compliment! I don't think it's quite that good, but with all the photos of this watch that I've posted this past week I might as well be advertising for the company...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

The dial is awesome in person. Thanks.



WhoIsI said:


> The enamel dial looks nice.
> How it look in person? Is dial reflect the light?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good Monday am.

Starting the day/week with something dressy.

Sinatra LE Raymond Weil to start the day and week.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sub today


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning comrades ...









Woke up this morning and said, "Today I'm gonna wear my thickest watch." This monster is 16.7mm, but the luglessness and short L2L make it feel a bit smaller ...

















Nice fit on my freakish wrists ... but still feels like I'm wearing a scuba tank on my arm ...
Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Not sure what I'll add to the right wrist once I get home, but for work:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Enjoying this one again today


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Sandford at a horrible kids birthday party place.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

#moonwatchmonday









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Everything about this one is spot on Gino.
> Helson nailed it as usual.
> 
> Hoping all goes well with the job. 爛


Thanks Brian,
really like The Skindiver model, actually all Helson watches are pretty cool.
the Job is finished today, but got the boys to do lots of cleaning tomorrow. Will take some pics tomorrow.
G


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Great f71 to kickoff the work week so far.
Started the day with this easy reader and could easily finish the day with it, very comfortable watch...



















but decided to go big, bold, solid and strong for later on the evening...




































Indiglo yo...








Really hoping everyone is having a magnificent Monday._
~v~​


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,pepsi


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a pretty good Carrera so I keep on wearing it.









It has just the right mix between dial up - crown down and face down that if I wear it 24/7 or rest it face up overnight the time is always as close to right on as I could hope for.









That reading is a 60 scan with dial up, the other two are +2 and -2 respectively, I can't stop wearing it.


----------



## 500lbman (Oct 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Now that I'm home, I've got the Elgin on the right wrist. Still trying to get a handle on what kind of power reserve the old girl has in her. I haven't gotten past 24 hours yet, but I don't think it's been fully wound yet, either (you can see the stem is a bit bent).










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Just delivered today. What an incredible value for $200. Definitely keeping this!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Ride home tonight









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Omega Seamaster GMT 50th anniversary with Coke mod.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Explorer II =]


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Speedy (Tuesday ..in Australia)


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L








​


----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

Kulprit said:


> Put both of these on today with the intention of swapping them off leather and onto their bracelets. The Omega pins got the better of me, however.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really think the Steinhart Ocean one is a great looking diver, great lume, simple dial & I like the color scheme. How do you like wearing it?


----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

Vlance said:


> Just delivered today. What an incredible value for $200. Definitely keeping this!


Nice... good job setting the GMT/24 hr correctly. I have this one too. Some many nice features, and no worries with a bargain price...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Spent the Remembrance Day long weekend (Canada) at Cornucopia in Whistler, BC. Discovered many great wines. I had my Baume & Mercier Classima ref 8688 on my wrist for the events. Cheers!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That looks great on you, @Pimmsley. I think they did a swell job of making an auto that still evokes the original. Mind if I ask your wrist size? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> That looks great on you, @Pimmsley. I think they did a swell job of making an auto that still evokes the original. Mind if I ask your wrist size? Thanks for sharing.


thanks Sir ! Kind words...
Don't mind at all... exactly 7" wrist... 
in addition to the auto, I really wanted the date for work/travel purposes even though i make do without...

Couple more shots, although not much visible wrist.
















Cheers !


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco Monday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III 
*







_


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> That looks great on you, @Pimmsley. I think they did a swell job of making an auto that still evokes the original. Mind if I ask your wrist size? Thanks for sharing.


One more wrist exposed shot, I think it sits rather well on my wrist at 40mm...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sinn 103 at night.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new Scurfa


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> One more wrist exposed shot, I think it sits rather well on my wrist at 40mm...
> 
> View attachment 12654585


Agreed, looks good! My wrist is a bit smaller than yours at about 6.5-6.75", so that might be one to consider. Thanks again for the helpful photos!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Montex ... love your Timex!


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Found another little turtle in Texas


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Meister


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Oris Propilot 10 days


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Seagull 1963


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D.Brown (Oct 10, 2017)

So many gorgeous watches. I'm not worthy......yet


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Early start to Tuesday with Omega SmP Blue.

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Starting the day with my new Fortis Cosmonaut Ceramic PM


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Killerstraps said:


> I really think the Steinhart Ocean one is a great looking diver, great lume, simple dial & I like the color scheme. How do you like wearing it?


Love it! Had the Ocean One Premium Blue before this and, while a great watch, it bothered me that it looked too much like a Rolex. So I sold it and bought this T500. I like the styling of the T500 more.

The lume is as good as any watch I own (including Seiko divers) and I especially enjoy the lumed bezel.

The domed sapphire is a nice touch. It's a subtle dome but enough to make the watch pop. The AR coating works well.

The hands are large and very legible in low light, even without the lume. More importantly, they reach out to the chapter ring, which is a big deal with me.

I prefer the simplicity and high-contrast of the printed indices over the applied indices of the standard O1. The date execution is much better - it blends in with the dial better, masquerading as an index, and maintains dial-symmetry. The blue numerals, printing, and seconds-hand adds a nice bit of color that allows you to play with straps (see below).

Finally, the Ti case and bracelet result in a much lighter watch than the SS equivalent.

Oh, and the "Top"-grade 2892A2 movement has been incredibly accurate for me. I average +3spd.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Sinn love









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## martycus (Feb 21, 2015)

Speedy Panda on this speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

D.Brown said:


> So many gorgeous watches. I'm not worthy......yet


Rubbish. Everyone's welcome to play!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Steinhart again today. Waiting for the docket to start.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Still wearing the GS...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Hawk of the day


----------



## jmwilliamson2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Edox Hydro-Sub. Wanted something unique and got an excellent deal on this, and I was very pleasantly surprised by the quality and build of this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Zenith Cronomaster T









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM again.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Back from vacation


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice write up, @Kulprit. I've considered one myself but I'm worried it would be too long (lug-to-lug) on my ~6.5" wrist. Your wrists make it look tiny on you; mind if I ask your wrist size?

Thanks for sharing your thoughts on it.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning!









Stepped into the Time(x) machine to 1978 and came back with this ...


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

WK1210 today. Sometimes easy is the order of the day.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Oris and Cole Haans.


----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Boldr Explorer GMT....









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> Nice write up, @Kulprit. I've considered one myself but I'm worried it would be too long (lug-to-lug) on my ~6.5" wrist. Your wrists make it look tiny on you; mind if I ask your wrist size?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts on it.


Thanks!

I have large wrists, I'm afraid. I've never precisely measured my wrist size, but when I shop for straps I always look for around 225mm (that way I have some play and I'm not stuck using the last hole on the strap). That should put me around 8-8.5".

The width of my wrist is about 2.75"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Supporting you Clive...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afarrell85 (Sep 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Have a wonderful day everyone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Breitling SO today. Fun watch on a near perfect day. Almost like spring weather!

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Dressed up the Speedy today,but not myself









_


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Squale 1521

Ireland v Denmark.... just gone from bad to worse for the Irish 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Back to basics today... turned 45 on Sunday, don't care to know the date anymore, getting depressing :-d

View attachment 12656327


----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

Daily wear...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Double post


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Got a new strap in the mail today for the little Benrus, so I pulled that one out. I haven't put the strap on yet - the watch wears so well on a NATO, I'm afraid a regular strap will make it look every bit the 34mm it really is.

I guess if you see the same NATO in tomorrow's WRUW you'll know the answer.










(My eyes look right through the scuffs in the crystal, but the damned camera catches them all!)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Late post today, my Seiko has been with me all day.












G


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

*Timex Expedition Military Chronograph T49823*





































~v~​


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Pro-trek 3500-1cr for a meal with my dad today and for a catfish dinner with my hun...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to my Raven Trekker on a Haveston strap.


----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

PRS 516 on a new Fluco rally strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Seawolf 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317
​


----------



## Insanevette (Aug 19, 2016)

Tudor Black Bay 36


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 
*















_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

My first 5 digit Rolex. A 1991 Sea Dweller (16600). A few scuffs and scratches, plenty of character, perfect daily driver. Recently serviced and running strong.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to my Raven Trekker on a Haveston strap.


I've been giving Raven some serious consideration lately. The only thing stopping me has been a desire to continue saving for a speedy, but these pics aren't helping with the saving. Perhaps after Christmas I'll see what's available for Ravens...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

The Force is strong in this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Vostok Amphibia 710 black n red









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Mid-1940's Longines 14k fancy lug case. Worn by my great uncle Danny and passed down to me!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Constant strap changes are a must after buying a PAM..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Top of my wish list.
Congrats. First one I've seen posted.



KellenH said:


>


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Still really in love my vintage Timex 1984 quartz diver:



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Damasko in camouflage


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

Seikos and bagels









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Rainy days lately... I figured it was time to give this Zodiac another spin before I sell it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Sinn 104 on Blushark British khaki


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> Damasko in camouflage


Awesome watch!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Space invasion


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

IWC Big Pilot...lol


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 3 of 7. I appreciate the simple dial and look plus 100m WR on a rainy but dressy day...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wrist day for Longines Presence.


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

The watch that got me into this hobby









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

28800bps 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

@ wrk w/ the SRP777 aka "Jackpot"


----------



## Beamer82 (Aug 4, 2016)

There


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to my favorite the  IWC MKXVIII LPP on a Horween November Sky DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)

My watch this week..
90's Candino


----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

Waiting for the missus at the airport with my vintage Cal 863 sandwich

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ke0bfy (Mar 6, 2017)

Desk diving today..... 3 weeks ago it was snorkeling in Antigua....









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Intra-matic 38


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Nautica


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

My favorite dial, just after a catfish sandwich lunch!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

soaking.fused said:


> Nautica


No offense meant about my catfish lunch!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing my new to me Magrette Waterman.


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Picked up this one on a trade









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

*
Vostok Amphibia*













































~v~​


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Updated pics









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It continues to be a Steinhart week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguyfl (Feb 20, 2017)

Helson Forged Carbon Shark Diver


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frozentundra (Oct 4, 2017)

Reminds me of my childhood- I'd go crazy for Indiglos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

atdegs said:


> Intra-matic 38
> 
> View attachment 12658301


Love the strap pairing!


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Polar Explorer =]


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks, there's another Hodinkee tweed strap like it I've got my eye on if it ever comes back in stock.











Vlance said:


> Love the strap pairing!


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

Long day... I made my rings... How many other crazy watch guys wear an Apple Watch & a fine mechanical...?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Now that I'm home, my right wrist is adorned as follows....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne MS17 on DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Killerstraps said:


> Long day... I made my rings... How many other crazy watch guys wear an Apple Watch & a fine mechanical...?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Wife does and she wears both on the same arm!!


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Time to fly... Omega Speedmaster reduced CART edition.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

atdegs said:


> Thanks, there's another Hodinkee tweed strap like it I've got my eye on if it ever comes back in stock.
> 
> View attachment 12658707


Strap bandits seems to have quite a bit.


----------



## 99tjadams (Dec 15, 2013)

Mickey Mouse on Zulu


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Solar Diver Chronograph SSC021
​


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Looks like some interesting options. New brand to me. Thanks.



Vlance said:


> Strap bandits seems to have quite a bit.


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

eblackmo said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12659073&stc=1&d=1510793536"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen one of these in person, but always loved the way it looks in pictures. Well done!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Kaki Canvas *
























_


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

SRP777 out on the water....









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Nice Mid-size


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


>


very very cool watch yankeexpress, 
my favourite Seiko, SLA017 if I am not mistaken, and not cheap either. Ltd edition.
congrats,
G


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Another meeting today, my companion My lucky Breitling.
























i have a few of Charles records, in my early teens I used to see him all the time, he was really good friends with one of my uncles. Who is also a very famous Italian singer/actor. 
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Tradition


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Started the day with the ManchesterWatchWorkds Beluga Ascent diver 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGK003 today


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Love the RW chronos...


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EliasEliasElias (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't know how to treat a PAM other than a strap change....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

This one just arrived yesterday from Reykjavik Iceland!

The J. S. Watch Company "Islandus" 44mm RED XII Automatic, 25 jewels, display case back.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

An inch of rain overnight and another inch during the day. It's gonna be a wet one.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Got some meetings today ...









As you've probably noticed since I've been posting, I'm more of a Vivian Westwood type of guy, but today I'm gonna tone it down and wear my Todd Snyder suit w/my Todd Snyder x Timex Marlin reissue. I got the skull & crossbones tie from the Gordon Gekko line at J. Press ... for you younger gents, Gordon Gekko is the tragic hero of Oliver Stone's "Wall Street," who is betrayed by a greedy spineless villain (Bud) played by Charlie Sheen.









Have a nice day!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star V on an overcast, gray Thursday with 8c temps.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've been very deficient on my posting! Getting back into the swing of things with my Heuer Monaco. One of my oldest and favorite pieces. As much as I like it, oddly I don't wear it that much. Go figure!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Spectating


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thursday duds planning tonight's dinner..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I received my Dagaz parts and just installed it on my SKX399, love the result. Double Domed Sapphire and Sub Insert.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

New today.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


>


Stunning Jim,
my favourite speedy.
G


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Heuer today.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Stunning Jim,
> my favourite speedy.
> G


Thanks, Gino!


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Tracking time to first Friday beer has begun!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Nevets750 said:


> I've been very deficient on my posting! Getting back into the swing of things with my Heuer Monaco. One of my oldest and favorite pieces. As much as I like it, oddly I don't wear it that much. Go figure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing with square watches I guess. Can't wear them long and much yet they are much loved. Only my point of view though..

Btw I love the Monaco. All time favorite classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGH009


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> That's the thing with square watches I guess. Can't wear them long and much yet they are much loved. Only my point of view though..
> 
> Btw I love the Monaco. All time favorite classic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx Asrar. The Monaco would survive any purging of my watch collection (not that I plan on doing so!).

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zachfeen (Aug 28, 2015)

Glycine Sub on Strapcode Oyster!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Work grind...









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Since I don't own a Pogue, it's these same two characters as yesterday.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Beautiful!!!



Literustyfan said:


> This one just arrived yesterday from Reykjavik Iceland!
> 
> The J. S. Watch Company "Islandus" 44mm RED XII Automatic, 25 jewels, display case back.
> 
> ...


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Speedy Moonphase and a Texas sunset driving home a few days ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Going with my Bulova for the weekend.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tudor Pelagos for me today.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

The hand-me-down...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning.
> Started the day with the ManchesterWatchWorkds Beluga Ascent diver
> Have a great day.
> B


That is a really unique diver...very attractive!


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

Love this watch even with all its scars and wear!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Big diver and little diver.










(My daughter and I with her new Casio. She likes the silver-and-blue dial!)


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Surprisingly light and comfy as well as informative


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

rahwana said:


> It's a Ressence Type 1. One of my favs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love them too but I have grown accustomed to certain luxuries like Food and shelter! lol

hey Bro all kidding aside, if you can swing it rock it hard! love that watch! wear it in good health. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pan-Europ


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

RustyBin5 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Russell,

One day I will be as lucky as you to own this classic.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd change of the day/night, Seiko SRP279


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Remix 249108








​


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just love this one so much









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Ball Skindiver lighting up the night


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

TGIF... have a good one all !


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II Piranha

*















_


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks, man!


joepac said:


> I love them too but I have grown accustomed to certain luxuries like Food and shelter! lol
> 
> hey Bro all kidding aside, if you can swing it rock it hard! love that watch! wear it in good health.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Friday night/s with Alice...:-!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

ZM-73 said:


> Pan-Europ
> View attachment 12661949


Very nice Z. Love the strap. Did that come with the watch?

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Zenith El Primero.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Scurfa M.S. 17 LE.


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Seiko 5 SNKN13B1, cal. 7S26.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

The undisputed class of Marinemaster MM300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Very nice Z. Love the strap. Did that come with the watch?
> 
> Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks. No the strap is handmade by ManCaveLeather (from Ukraine) on Etsy. I was worried it might not fit well, but with the help of curved spring bars it worked. Though the original leather strap had curved spring bars. It's a very good strap.
https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/535...-strap-italian-cowhide?ref=shop_home_active_9


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Wrapping up the week with the Cartier Drive...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

iPhone









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Fantastic combo.

|>



ZM-73 said:


> Pan-Europ
> View attachment 12661949


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Toxic Blumo today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF 
What else but the new IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium for FliegerFriday ✈
Have a great day 
B



























AD received it from IWC last night and texted me before even putting it out on display, had to do it  the Titanium is so nice. Watch is light as a feather


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Have a great Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Not dropped the ball with this one 
(I know it's a bad joke)









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Still with my freshly modded SKX399, HAGWE Guys!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> What else but the new IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium for FliegerFriday ✈
> Have a great day
> B
> ...


Congrats! You've definitely been on a IWC and pilot watch role of late.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> What else but the new IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium for FliegerFriday ✈
> Have a great day
> B
> ...


Wow....absolutely gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Happy Friday, watch fam!


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Not sure if the watch is getting bigger or if my wrist is shrinking...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday folks.

Glycine Airman D12.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> What else but the new IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium for FliegerFriday ✈
> Have a great day
> B
> ...


Wow. Congrats Brice. It's a keeper.

Enjoy.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

krampus said:


> View attachment 12663081


That Vostok rocks on that strap, or the strap rocks the Vostok, not quite sure, either way, BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Haven't worn her in awhile. If I can figure out a better fit with the bracelet, I'll take her swimming instead of the Smith & Bradley.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Congrats! You've definitely been on a IWC and pilot watch role of late.





Vlance said:


> Wow....absolutely gorgeous! Congrats





Relo60 said:


> Wow. Congrats Brice. It's a keeper.
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> ...


Thank you all super psyched and thankful my AD texted me as soon as it landed instead of putting it out on display 

This and LPP are keepers


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Casual office-day usually means paperwork and files. Lots and lots of files. New Seiko Solar Tuna (is that a thing? Has anyone nicknamed these yet?) arrives tonight, so this will likely be the last day of Steinhart week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

1979 ... date wheel works, but I don't have a free day to set it. I'd love to honor the person who invented the date quick set.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

German Simplicity


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kulprit said:


> Casual office-day usually means paperwork and files. Lots and lots of files. New Seiko Solar Tuna (is that a thing? Has anyone nicknamed these yet?) arrives tonight, so this will likely be the last day of Steinhart week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't say Tuna! You might get jumped on, theres only a special few that meet that criteria, according to a group of people, personally I think it is just a Seiko with a shroud, call it what you want! Here's my Shrouded Monster...









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hope all have a BALL today!!!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Trying to capture the sunburst on day 5. Struggling with this one today since it's chunky sweater weather, and this one doesn't fit well with chunky sweaters.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

SBDC 051 just in yesterday and I am loving it. A great addition to my collection. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

al358 said:


> SBDC 051 just in yesterday and I am loving it. A great addition to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed the bezel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

~v~​


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ha ha, he's back, long time no see mr W.S. 
Love it Andrew.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tommyboy31 said:


> Not sure if the watch is getting bigger or if my wrist is shrinking...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does't matter Tommy,
still looks really cool.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> What else but the new IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium for FliegerFriday ✈
> Have a great day
> B
> ...


beautiful addition Brice,
now you will have trouble deciding out of all your IWC. As they are all Awsome
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> ha ha, he's back, long time no see mr W.S.
> Love it Andrew.
> G


Cheers Gino 
Yes, it's been a while as it's been back to Casio service centre for 2 new batteries. All now done and pressure tested. You'd think that he'd smile after his service 

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zachfeen (Aug 28, 2015)

Oris Aquis small seconds 2017!


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> does't matter Tommy,
> still looks really cool.
> G


Thanks much!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Late post again today, enjoyed this one today












G


----------



## sagialkobi (Oct 18, 2013)

Halios Tropik B - Circa 2015


----------



## mxu (Mar 31, 2017)

Thoroughly loving my Celestial Silk "Duo of Swallows" by Maison Celadon this beautiful Friday... 

The exquisite silk dial is completely embroidered by hand by Grandmaster Xue Jindi according to Chinese traditions thousands of years old...

Have an absolutely breathtaking weekend friends!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Saturday morning, time to get milk for coffees...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Don't say Tuna! You might get jumped on, theres only a special few that meet that criteria, according to a group of people, personally I think it is just a Seiko with a shroud, call it what you want! Here's my Shrouded Monster...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. Funny you should say that. Everyone calls yours the "Baby Tuna", but I always call it a "shrouded Monster."

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thank you all super psyched and thankful my AD texted me as soon as it landed instead of putting it out on display
> 
> This and LPP are keepers


Really stunning ! Hope you enjoyed your first day together :-!


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Exp 2 =]


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Cocktail Time today









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

17-17-17-17



Coincidence when documenting a successful battery change on an old back-of-the-safe find, a SNJ005 Sportura Worldtimer from 2005.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Playing with straps, Haveston is up next

Thoughts?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Playing with straps, Haveston is up next
> 
> Thoughts?


Personally I like that a lot. I even think the PVD hardware plays well with the back dial.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub to end a tough week and finally relaxing with some warm immersive vinyl goodness.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Playing with straps, Haveston is up next
> 
> Thoughts?


My thoughts are that it is a fantastic combination.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

For your Edification


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Started the day with Sinn EZM1.1









Midday switch to Planet Ocean Deep Black Red









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

speedy


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Enjoy the weekend!









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

New arrival.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Heuer Autavia 73363 manual wind










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I waited to post until the brown truck dropped off this perfect Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono. Currently it's on a DeBeer teju lizard grain strap with a deployant.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Just picked this cool dialed unit up. That is some bronze art piece from the Portland art museum.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2
​


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

RAM75 said:


> Heuer Autavia 73363 manual wind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding! Love the bracelet as well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

rfortson said:


> Outstanding! Love the bracelet as well.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Thank you rfortson! I added the GF bracelet after I bought it, but it was so worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)

Orient RN-AP0002S


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

New baby with military style canvas strap


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stingray Master Mariner Deep Sea


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

37 year old IWC Porsche design Ti chrono









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Trapps (Jan 10, 2011)

Combat B38


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Steinhart Hong Kong LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing the MKXVIII Heritage Titanium but on a brown Toxicroo this morning. 
Have a great day. B


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

b-)


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Amphibia 090









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning Saturday members.

Seiko Sarb017 Alpinist on Hirsch Buffalo straps.


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Oris big crown pointer date.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Two crowns



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Trying to warm up after the polar plunge in Lake George with a burger, beer and my 015









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McFlysRide (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello from Calgary, Canada. Today is my trusty Vostok on nato. ( yes, date is wrong)
hope everyone has a great weekend. Cheers!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

1971 Hamilton Dateline on red ostrich today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Blue Pool and Seacow oysters from Hama Hama. MWW 62mas


----------



## zachfeen (Aug 28, 2015)

Baby Tuna! SRP641


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

PM change to NTH Nacken Vintage Blue.

Enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco today. I hope everyone is having a great weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

I bought the Brady sailcloth strap for another watch but tried it on my DB1 and there it stayed


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kids yogurt all over my speedmaster... the new polywatch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bluewatchmonday with the Oris65 42  back on its bracelet to begin the work week.
> Have a great day. B


I really like the design of this watch! Great blue dial.


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

MonTex said:


> _Great f71 to kickoff the work week so far.
> Started the day with this easy reader and could easily finish the day with it, very comfortable watch...
> 
> 
> ...


​
Wow, I didn't know Timex made watches this fancy. I've only seen the ones at department stores and walmart, but I really like the design of this watch. How big is the case on this watch?


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12655857


I love this dial! This is one of their watches where the lume is applied on top of the dial, correct? I saw another picture of this watch and tried to find it on their website but couldn't. I don't think they make it anymore (their new ones have that large crown protector, but I like the shape of this case better).

So easy to ready and classy.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

ZM-73 said:


> Thanks. No the strap is handmade by ManCaveLeather (from Ukraine) on Etsy. I was worried it might not fit well, but with the help of curved spring bars it worked. Though the original leather strap had curved spring bars. It's a very good strap.
> https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/535...-strap-italian-cowhide?ref=shop_home_active_9
> View attachment 12662781


Thanks for the info! I'm going to check it out.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Arrived yesterday from a WUS member! I got an alert from Watch Recon that this was for sale and I couldn't help myself.  I love my original TC2 and now it as a brother in the TC2 Expedition to share the watch winder! I think I'm in a unique club with Gino on this as he as both TC2`s as well! Now the only problem is deciding whether to wear the Expedition or the original TC2! A good problem to have.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Arrived yesterday from a WUS member! I got an alert from Watch Recon that this was for sale and I couldn't help myself. I love my original TC2 and now it as a brother in the TC2 Expedition to share the watch winder! I think I'm in a unique club with Gino on this as he as both TC2`s as well! Now the only problem is deciding whether to wear the Expedition or the original TC2! A good problem to have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it Steve, another beautiful addition to your fantastic collection,
congrats & enjoy.
G


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Vintage Nivada Grenchen on a Newman bund strap from Bulang and Sons.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Kurt


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Can ya see me now?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

erikclabaugh said:


> Vintage Nivada Grenchen on a Newman bund strap from Bulang and Sons.


That Watch is sick


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Love it Steve, another beautiful addition to your fantastic collection,
> congrats & enjoy.
> G


Thanks Gino! I got my inspiration from seeing yours! Enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm going to check it out.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


I forgot to mention that he is sold out of these, but he does do custom orders so you can check with him.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue​


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Left wrist (just noticed the day is wrong):










Right wrist:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

A nice, rainy evening, hoping work will leave me alone for the rest of the night and I can relax.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Good morning! SRP779 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Work today unfortunately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missing-link (Oct 20, 2017)

rahwana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A gorgeous revolutionary movement! I'm a physicist turned data scientist and I totally dig the breakthrough in mechanical watchmaking behind it. 
Do you care to tell us about your experience with the watch?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

These came in a limited stock and a super good price.. so put one on for myself... very well made...

Orient always does it well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Headed to Disney through yesterday and getting settled in now. What other watch is there for that?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday members.

Latest arrival,Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600 Vintage. Love the quality,price and the customer service of this brand.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Juvenia Tank today.. more class/sq mm for the Dollar than just about anything else.


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

B.B. 41.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

this Bronze Anonimo, almost got swapped yesterday


















for a 2 year old Rolex Datejust, 
i met up with a few watch friends yesterday, of which one of them fell in love with my Anonimo and offered the swap.
after I got home all exited and told my wife that I was going to swap. She replied. ( these where her exact words ) don't be so stupid!!!!, where are you going to find another Anonimo from, well? Anyway if you wanted a Rolex you would of bought a Rolex, it's not like you can't afford it, is it? ........anyway I thaught Rolex was your unlucky brand.....(as she walked away I faintly heard) Idiot ..........
still have my Anonimo.
G


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing the honeymoon with the new IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on an old Drewstrap canvas 
Have a great Sunday. B


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Had to include this pic


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing the honeymoon with the new IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on an old Drewstrap canvas
> Have a great Sunday. B


Like this combo, and the Haveston strap is a really nice combo too. 
This watch is a proper strap magnet
congrats Brice.
G


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> this Bronze Anonimo, almost got swapped yesterday
> View attachment 12668119
> View attachment 12668123
> View attachment 12668127
> ...


That is a great watch! I have no idea what that cost, I'll guess between 3 - 5g's, there is only one Rolex I might think trading for, that is the Milgauss. And then I probably still wouldn't trade! I am all for a unique watch any day of the week, Rolex to me doesn't fit that bill... At least not the ones I know of.... Keep the Anonimo !

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> That is a great watch! I have no idea what that cost, I'll guess between 3 - 5g's, there is only one Rolex I might think trading for, that is the Milgauss. And then I probably still wouldn't trade! I am all for a unique watch any day of the week, Rolex to me doesn't fit that bill... At least not the ones I know of.... Keep the Anonimo !
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


thank you Slm643
i will take your and her advice and keep my Anonimo.
G


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> That Watch is sick


Thanks, Brice. I feel the same way about your new IWC. Cheers!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> this Bronze Anonimo, almost got swapped yesterday
> View attachment 12668119
> View attachment 12668123
> View attachment 12668127
> ...


Let's be honest; Rolex is overhyped and Clićhe! I for one do not like most of their watches due to it's less than edjucated dial language! If it's a DateJust, no need for redundancy by writing the obvious on the dial and lastly, I can't get over the Novel written on the dial (Arabic numbering) and ZERO writing on the caseback! Tudor? A step up from Rolex in my eyes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Like this combo, and the Haveston strap is a really nice combo too.
> This watch is a proper strap magnet
> congrats Brice.
> G


Thanks  G
It has been. About to try strap#4


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

Sunday Fun Day. Lucien Picard 60's Flying Numbers Art Deco watch.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

I made it an all Tactico TC2 weekend (TC2 Expedition yesterday). I put the TC2 on this stingray strap that I originally had made (Aaron Bespoke straps) for my IWC Big Pilot. I wasn't sure how it would look, but I like it! Happy remainder of Sunday!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Went with the now discontinued Sinn 157.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> I made it an all Tactico TC2 weekend (TC2 Expedition yesterday). I put the TC2 on this stingray strap that I originally had made (Aaron Bespoke straps) for my IWC Big Pilot. I wasn't sure how it would look, but I like it! Happy remainder of Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you absolutely nailed it Steve. 
Love the watch, love the strap, 
G


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinnday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

My oldest Seiko diver on my left wrist:










My newest Seiko Diver on my right:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Continuing the honeymoon with the new IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on an old Drewstrap canvas
> Have a great Sunday. B


Nice! I really like the layout. No fluff was added to the design of this watch.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Leaving on a jet plane
A few days 'til I'll be back again
Oh babe, I hate to go...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Steinhart GMT2 Hong Kong LE with a custom strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Ole Steve


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kurt Behm said:


>


Hi, well how's the strap working for you, it's really comfortable but about a inch too long for me, (7 inch) wrist, I have 3 nato straps I use with it, still looking for a mesh bracelet. Very nice piece..

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

Pic from earlier, still wearing it....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Enjoying the Rolex Oyster Perpetual Datejust...

Cheers!










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Taken this morning...









Happy Monday all...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445
​


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I appreciate the dimensions on the Deauville. Brand new from an AD. Have had it 3 days now. It runs fast by about 30 seconds a day. Hoping it will settle in before I contact the AD.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Starting the week with the Atlas as haven't worn for a while












heve a great week friends.
G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP159J1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 903










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Citizen NITEHAWK today...

I like the dial and it adds variety to my small collection. One of my 2 quartz watches, well 3 if you include my g shock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

motzbueddel said:


> Sinn 903
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the 903

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

BB 41.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

No court for me today, so it's a casual office day and more paperwork for me (which I'll take because it's a little chilly outside).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Still with my brother's  









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

New arrival
Seiko 6458-6000 Mid-Size 38mm - 1983


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

Planet Ocean 2, an indoor reef and my Seiko Speedy.









Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Back to the Monday grind!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Monday folks.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi guys. 
Oris 65 42  on bracelet for Bluewatchmonday 
Have a great week. 
B


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Monday pre- lunch, I got to get a job! I'm going Stur- crazy! Company coming for Thanksgiving... So getting ready for that... Sporting my Hammy!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy to start this vacation week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

1978 beckons again ...


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

castlk said:


>


Very nice! Shows superb taste! Congratulations!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 7. For being inexpensive, it's quite detailed - applied indices, lumed hands, sunburst dial, bordered date field (as opposed to a punched hole in the dial) and a dressed up backside.


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Taken this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Ball Skindiver


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Jenny Anniversary Caribbean


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum 300m


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Eterna KonTiki










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

kalburnfall said:


> Taken this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black Bay Steel, with date, 
absolutley awsome.
G


----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


> Wrapping up the week with the Cartier Drive...


Beautiful watch! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Panerai PAM 724 for Monday.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

My Monday outfit was a little dull, so this Hamilton Ventura was just what the fashion doctor ordered.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening switch,


















G


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Raven on a Haveston strap tonight. 
Thanks


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Grinny456 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12671211&stc=1&d=1511211936"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that is nice looking!


----------



## zachfeen (Aug 28, 2015)

Beautiful little Glycine Incursore on a Hirsch Ranger strap


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsix33 (Jul 2, 2015)

My favorite


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The red and the black


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing the Raven on a Haveston strap tonight.
> Thanks


Seriously Brice, stop with the Raven! I want it. If you ever want to sell it, I'm here. I want your Fortis too, but that's more than I have at the moment.

PS: I think that Haveston is made for your new IWC. Just my opinion, of course.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tommyboy31 said:


> Seriously Brice, stop with the Raven! I want it. If you ever want to sell it, I'm here. I want your Fortis too, but that's more than I have at the moment.
> 
> PS: I think that Haveston is made for your new IWC. Just my opinion, of course.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks  not for sale but i need to sell stuff to get the new micros I want 
I'll let you know. 
I do need to move that Fortis and have two brand new Alpina to sell too


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seaforth to start this holiday short week


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Brick









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Omega Constellation









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Primo Chronograph CA0467-11H​


----------



## frankcastle914 (Dec 3, 2016)

kalburnfall said:


> Updated pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such an awesome piece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914 (Dec 3, 2016)

maguirejp said:


> Hello from Calgary, Canada. Today is my trusty Vostok on nato. ( yes, date is wrong)
> hope everyone has a great weekend. Cheers!


Nice to see a fellow Calgarian on here. Nice Vostok!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## frankcastle914 (Dec 3, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> Seaforth to start this holiday short week


Love the dial colour on this one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Aldi Moony









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

G shock









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This one jumped on my wrist from my case


















nearly forgot the Lume shot






G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

1983 - mid-size


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A cool JDM I can now synch with an app on an iPhone.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

Kermit Tuesday!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Enjoy your day everyone









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

frankcastle914 said:


> Love the dial colour on this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, I agree it's quite unique


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12672167


What's this strap? Very nice watch and strap combo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Took these this morning with iPhone


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Omega again on AT Tuesday. I really need to learn how to take a picture...


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

"The Penguin" Simplify 2200 Series. One of only 2 quartz watches in my collection. Fun on the black and white perlon strap.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

First full day on my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Real nice,unfortunately after watching this drop to £300 i still missed it on amazon uk,forgot to check one day and it went back up to £700+. Saving made that day only to buy two filson divers the following day.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Filson x Shinola
Very impressed with the build quality on these









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Speedy Tuesday... 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer PVD Chrono on a charcoal DrunkArtStraps canvas strap today for a drive to Greenville NC
Cheers. B


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

GS today


----------



## P. Ortiz (Dec 31, 2013)

Stowa Marine Original.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Prometheus Poseidon On Nato


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

My vintage JLC Memovox









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with my root beer today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Casio


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Finally got it back from Japan. Seiko SARX033.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

towert7 said:


> Finally got it back from Japan. Seiko SARX033.
> 
> View attachment 12673489


I've really wanted one of these for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Once more into the breach before a few days "rest" for the holiday. This will probably be the last outing for the SKX this week as I have something new arriving tonight, just in time for my travels....










[Fitting an SKX, on a Zulu, under a cuff is an exercise in futility]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Kulprit said:


> I've really wanted one of these for a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The first one I received had a small defect so I sent it back for replacement. It's been a couple of weeks without it and I'm really glad to have it back! I LOVE the way it looks.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Dinah won'tcha blow yer horn!


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Time to fly again!

Lots of flights this week, but at least it's for fun. Ice climbing in the Canadian Rockies these last few days. Back to Vancouver for 24 hours, then rock climbing in Joshua Tree, California. Trading frozen waterfalls for warm rock.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day1 with my first "serious" watch. Prior to this it was Swatch and Timex. It's been several years with no service and only a band change - yet it runs like a charm.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

soaking.fused said:


> Casio


Wow that thing takes up a whole shelf on your stereo rack! I hope it's light!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Haven't posted in a while, so figured it was about time! Got this from the original owner with box and recent overhaul from Rolex!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

The rare Nivada Grenchen Datomaster on the wrist today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Fresh today from Moscow


----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## vizsladog (Jan 4, 2009)

hozburun said:


>


wich model is this? I love it


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

What do you all think of the new isofrane?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

towert7 said:


> The first one I received had a small defect so I sent it back for replacement. It's been a couple of weeks without it and I'm really glad to have it back! I LOVE the way it looks.


I wish more people bought these so there'd be more on the used market! $700-900 new is so tantalizingly close to so many other nice watches, even some used GSs, that it makes it hard for me to pull the trigger.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Kulprit said:


> I wish more people bought these so there'd be more on the used market! $700-900 new is so tantalizingly close to so many other nice watches, even some used GSs, that it makes it hard for me to pull the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Completely agree. I checked the sales forum and didn't see much. Probably not the biggest seller in the US and those that do buy probably hold on to it for a while.

A comparable GS for me would have been the SBGH201, but new the best I could find was about $3,900 whereas the SARX033 was $759 shipped when I ordered it. If I could have found a used one around 2k I certainly would have opted for that, but I couldn't find affordable used copies.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Explorer 2 =]


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

jah said:


> Haven't posted in a while, so figured it was about time! Got this from the original owner with box and recent overhaul from Rolex!


Nice! Love the metallic dial.


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, Green is awesome!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, it was for a moment anyway. Killing time at the airport.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

steadyrock said:


> Well, it was for a moment anyway. Killing time at the airport.


That's got an amazing shimmer to it. Is that the Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Automatic Men's Watch No. 112533?


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Speedy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Prometheus Poseidon On Nato


Great looking combo!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Carrera997 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't see too many Eberhard's here. Yours is classic and looks great!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Scurfa DiverOne MS17 on the Raven rubber from my Trekker. 
B


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Khaki King


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Nevets750 said:


> You don't see too many Eberhard's here. Yours is classic and looks great!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Thank you for your kind words


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

towert7 said:


> That's got an amazing shimmer to it. Is that the Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Automatic Men's Watch No. 112533?


Yes. It's even more beautiful in real life than in the pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

steadyrock said:


> Yes. It's even more beautiful in real life than in the pictures.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. That's definitely on my radar for a future purchase. I still can't believe an automatic can be that thin!


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

1960's Phenix auto


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Just off the bench this evening


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Aggie88 said:


> GS today


Awesome! Great taste. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

777 Goodness









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## timeslider (Aug 2, 2017)

Moody Mido at afternoon coffee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Still on a week, and maybe thru Thanksgiving...


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

63C008 but very hard to find  Good luck


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

vizsladog said:


> wich model is this? I love it


63C008


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Going vintage today Lanco from the late 60's........solid gold ....the watch that started the fixation for me......
left to me by one of my uncles before he passed away.












ufortunatley runs about 1 minute a day slow...
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Possibly wearing the lovely Vostok 2441 260525 for the last time prior to sale...


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Lexington manual chrono on a grey DrunkArtStraps canvas strap today. 
Cheers. 
B









Wears pretty well for a 39mm case


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Hammy today


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

RW Wednesday


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

GW-9400 Rangeman. New in today, very heavily discounted and therefore an easy decision to buy. This does the same as the Tissot T-Touch at less than a third of the cost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Deep Sea Cermet Chrono









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen 2100 Titanium


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Nevets750 said:


> Great looking combo!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy 

Tapawatch


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Started out with coffee and the Omega. Couldn't stay away from the Zenith.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

All black for the morning


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT the last few days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Suburban Diver said:


> View attachment 12671717
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These Doxa divers are so cool!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Time to fly again, only 24 hours later. This time for rock climbing in sunny California.

1968 Waltham 25j this time.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hercules! Hercules!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Right arm today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)

This is what I am wearing today.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MWW Beluga for dinner out with the fam


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

The AT serves as a dress watch in my collection and I love days like today when it gets to come out of the box.


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Mercer Lexington manual chrono on a grey DrunkArtStraps canvas strap today.
> Cheers.
> B
> 
> ...


Very nice, clean looking and balanced chrono


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

hozburun said:


>


Gorgeous!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Ball Skindiver tonight


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

My new Lake Erie Monster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A good-running though heavily "fingerprinted" A6497 movement (LOL)


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

So much traveling and family time today I somehow managed to forget to take a wrist shot. No matter, it's the same watch as yesterday so if you'll forgive me I'll just use a picture from yesterday.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on a Coffee Crazy Horse Leather Strap

*







_


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Dreamnine (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bronze Prometheus


















G


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Bronze Prometheus
> View attachment 12677903
> View attachment 12677905
> View attachment 12677907
> G


Great looking watch


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Longines Hydro Conquest 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Botani (Nov 22, 2015)

A grey croc strap on my good old Vicky!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving...


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hour Hand (Nov 20, 2017)

Christopher Ward C60 600 Trident. A wonderful piece of wonderfulness


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Heading to NY from Philly on this Thanksgiving weekend - be safe everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Hiking and Hayeking 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dress up









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster On Canvas


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice to walk our too hyper dog. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

asrar.merchant said:


> Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


Bomb watch 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving to my southern neighbours.



















Haven't been able to post regularly these last few weeks.
Been busy helping my stepson move into his first house.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

At least three shades of blue... NTH Näcken Modern Blue for "Boy, those 'savages' really saved our @$$es" day.










Extra-strength Tapatalk should not be taken while operating heavy machinery. Use only as directed. See a doctor immediately if you have a talk that lasts more than four hours.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone (for those who celebrate)!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving from the great PNW!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona for thanksgiving


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

IWC Chrono about to go on the wrist for Thanksgiving dinner; just replaced the bracelet for a leather strap.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans, happy Thursday to the rest of you lot!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmego3000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Brey17 said:


>


White Pilot sighting!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 4. Loving the crown - not too big but big enough to easily grip, notched for easier turning, proportional to the rest of the watch and embellished with the tuning fork logo.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Happy thanksgiving to all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanksgiving Speedy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Brand spankin' because the third time was NOT the charm


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ZM-73 said:


> Great looking watch


thanks ZM,
it is a bulletproof watch, amazing Lume and quite accurate, + 7-12 per day.
G


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Black Bay Black for Turkey Day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Happy Thanksgiving.
Just took it off after a nice thanksgiving dinner with family.


----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

SKX007J









Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

evening switch


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Friday !


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving y'all

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

[Generic comment about how over the moon I am with my new-ish watch here] :-d


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Deleted accidental double post.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Liimited Edition Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mrhy56 said:


> Dress up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure class!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> Pure class!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## banks504 (Feb 23, 2012)

Muhle Glashutte today. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Before and after the holiday celebration









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sinn in Sin City










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Titanium is a "warm" metal


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanksgiving guests are leaving!!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Happy Late Thanksgiving!









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

paintingtiger said:


> Very nice, clean looking and balanced chrono


 thanks. 
I love it. It was a steal too. So glad i got it.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## timeslider (Aug 2, 2017)

About to head out for the evening with the Mido Baroncelli III on Rios buffalo strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

ZM-73 said:


> Thanks. No the strap is handmade by ManCaveLeather (from Ukraine) on Etsy. I was worried it might not fit well, but with the help of curved spring bars it worked. Though the original leather strap had curved spring bars. It's a very good strap.
> https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/535...-strap-italian-cowhide?ref=shop_home_active_9
> View attachment 12662781


I like the strap

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Forget Black Friday, it's Orange for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I only brought two watches with me on my trip, so of course today it's more of the same.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Friday walk with the Pup









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Black Friday? How about blue Friday instead?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Overseas









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

tommyboy31 said:


> Black Friday? How about blue Friday instead?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a great classic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mark II Friday









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Ceramic goodness


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Franck Muller 6850SC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TGI Friday












late post again... '


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

Just switch to "green"..


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Incursore and pinball on a Friday night.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Wifey.









Sent from my ASUS_X00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Wearing this Beauty...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Parnis 200 meter diver watch







​


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Heuer today.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

If it's a field watch, it'd better stand up to the Alaskan winter!

Lum-Tec Combat B Bronze - one of the two toughest watches I own.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

All cleaned out and running again


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy again today. Hope everyone is having a great day!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage for Today

*







_


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

erikclabaugh said:


> Heuer today.


Very classic! Love that cushion case and a lovely dial as well.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

For the next few minutes it's technically still Friday here, but this is what's on my wrist at the moment:










(Need to start looking for a new crystal)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Le Petit Prince


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 on tri-nato









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Aevum Apex


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Aevum Apex


Good looking watch. How is it going?


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

ZM-73 said:


> Good looking watch. How is it going?


Going great....thanks.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Before


















after




































normally build bespoke tempreture controlled wine cellars for ,wineries, large hotels, and really well known restaurants. Did this one as the owner is a mate.
G


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Saturday morning after a cup of hot apple cider.. I'm wearing my new GMT! I have yet to set up the second time zone but it will likely be for Arizona, as my sister lives there and I'm in Michigan, I won the watch on the Watchuseek forum!









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and happy Saturday members.

Nomos Timeless Club II


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Love the Rally Strap on this Heuer









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow that looks awesome Gino.
A lot of man hours went into that I'd say.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Before
> View attachment 12682061
> View attachment 12682073
> View attachment 12682077
> ...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bausele Oceanmoon


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Franck Muller 6850 SC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dorian Galt (Oct 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

M Go Blue


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

HAGWE to all


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

soaking.fused said:


> M Go Blue


When will Harbaugh start beating his rivals?

Perhaps today he will start a run....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Apia said:


> HAGWE to all


Love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## starbot (May 12, 2012)

My new Tudor Heritage Chrono!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

MOV said:


> Apia said:
> 
> 
> > HAGWE to all
> ...


Thanks 

If you want, you can have a look to this page :

http://mauronmusy.com/collections

And this very interesting presse release :

http://mauronmusy.com/content/presses/10/medias/mauron_musy_press_release_baselworld_2017.pdf


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Wow that looks awesome Gino.
> A lot of man hours went into that I'd say.


hi Brian, 
12 weeks for 5 of us, it was originally 2 rooms, ........2 structural beams, sound proofing, electrics & lighting, walls and floors, painting, built all the counters, welded & built all the shelving at the back, air conditioning, the best bit, built a walk in fridge in the basement, handed the job in 2 days before deadline.



















G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> hi Brian,
> 12 weeks for 5 of us, it was originally 2 rooms, ........2 structural beams, sound proofing, electrics & lighting, walls and floors, painting, built all the counters, welded & built all the shelving at the back, air conditioning, the best bit, built a walk in fridge in the basement, handed the job in 2 days before deadline.
> View attachment 12683103
> View attachment 12683107
> ...


Incredible. I hope he toasted you and your men. 

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

King Seiko in the morning light. It's amazing how, even 50 years ago, Seiko knew how to make a dial sparkle and dance with the light (unfortunately, the camera catches none of this, only the scratches on the crystal).










Airman for the afternoon. I'm liking this watch more than I thought I would.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

soaking.fused said:


> M Go Blue


This might be a better watch for today...









Good game though and both teams played well...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Occipital Lobe (Feb 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Just arrived


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

Okay, so I'm cheating a bit as this was from Thursday night, but I'm kind of viewing Thursday through Sunday as one long extended Thanksgiving weekend. ;-)

Pictured here is my first Grand Seiko, the SBGR061, which I just picked up from a fellow WUSer. And, sadly, this photo really doesn't do it justice-she's a stunner "in the metal."


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Wanted to go bracelet today and got to choose between these three:


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Seiko Monaco


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

light, legible, and very accurate


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Can't seem to get this off my wrist...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's been a pilot Saturday for me 
Started with my IWC MKXVIII Heritage on a DrunkArtStraps canvas 


















Then i picked up this new arrival at the PO, the new Alpina Startimer model with the polar white dial 


















Then switched to a Horween horse hide strap with Red tones.


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Kulprit said:


> King Seiko in the morning light. It's amazing how, even 50 years ago, Seiko knew how to make a dial sparkle and dance with the light (unfortunately, the camera catches none of this, only the scratches on the crystal).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like the looks of that Airman!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Switch to new arrival 

MMW Equinox (Thanks Doug)


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

omeglycine said:


> Hiking and Hayeking
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


Love the lawless dude


----------



## TetheredToTime (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Heading out to company Christmas dinner


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L
​


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Symmetry









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Had the hammy on all day.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Another just off the bench


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's been a pilot Saturday for me
> Started with my IWC MKXVIII Heritage on a DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> 
> ...


Loving the Alpina, especially on the horween strap.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

candy diver


----------



## TrentSe7en (Jul 17, 2012)

Seiko Sunday.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Artix Date today:


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

MM300 & Gunny


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

425slc and Gunny.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

MM300 on bracelet at the IronMan 70.3 Bahrain 

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

H18


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Vostok military 710 modded









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual.


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

erikclabaugh said:


> Heuer today.


This is a classic. Hang on to it! I wish I had the 4 that I sold 15 years ago!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

At least for the first part of this fine day.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Modified Seiko 007









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Alpina Startimer on a DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my southern neighbours.
> 
> Haven't been able to post regularly these last few weeks.
> Been busy helping my stepson move into his first house.


Congrats to your Son Brian, time going really fast... My first baby will turn 6 years soon... Nice air shot BTW


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just finish this 10 pieces watch box. I need your opinion if a wooden top or glass top would looks better? I plan to build other box if some of your are interested. Does 10 watches is a good deal, with a drawer or not?


















Let me know guys
Simon


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

In new blue bezel, J's&K's, and cloth


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Today for church it was a 67 Bulova Senator "B" in rolled white gold.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cyberiot (Nov 19, 2017)

My basic weekend beater, pictured yesterday and still on duty.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Just finish this 10 pieces watch box. I need your opinion if a wooden top or glass top would looks better? I plan to build other box if some of your are interested. Does 10 watches is a good deal, with a drawer or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only have one watch box with a glass top, but I can see the appeal of an inlay or applied solid wood.. Very nice by the way!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

starbot said:


> My new Tudor Heritage Chrono!


That is one sexy watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Today's watch and for the next week... Time says 2:37, local & 12:37, correct? This is my first GMT!









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

SKX 007 in Houston traffic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Now with a straight stem


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Had to be the TC3 today.
G


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Aqua Terra for the theater.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## vujen (Oct 8, 2015)

Loving it for the last days...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Just finish this 10 pieces watch box. I need your opinion if a wooden top or glass top would looks better? I plan to build other box if some of your are interested. Does 10 watches is a good deal, with a drawer or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done, Simon! I've been wanting to make one of these for quite some time myself. What did you use for the watch pillows?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmwilliamson2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Edox HydroSub. Not going anywhere near water today, but I still like the watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Monday blues...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

vujen said:


> Loving it for the last days...


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> Nicely done, Simon! I've been wanting to make one of these for quite some time myself. What did you use for the watch pillows?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I bought these pillows directly on ebay. Perfect size for watches.

Tapawatch


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300​


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Gary Drainville said:


>


Outstanding.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Obris Morgan Pradata.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Learned how and freshly adjusted the chronograph drive (thank you Aidan). No more stuttering!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Cool Lume shot!









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III

*







_


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Bulova Chrono


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks! I bought these pillows directly on ebay. Perfect size for watches.
> 
> Tapawatch


Nice, thanks for the tip!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks so much Simon.....yes before you know it they're all grown up and you look back and say.....where did the time go?



DMCBanshee said:


> Congrats to your Son Brian, time going really fast... My first baby will turn 6 years soon... Nice air shot BTW


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I like the glass insert in the top because I can keep my solar watches charged up when I place the box in sunlight.
They look very nice Simon.

I'm still wanting a table or something similar to yours that will hold 50 or so watches along with storage for my straps and tools. 



DMCBanshee said:


> Just finish this 10 pieces watch box. I need your opinion if a wooden top or glass top would looks better? I plan to build other box if some of your are interested. Does 10 watches is a good deal, with a drawer or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Vintage Vostock












after 30 years still running ok
G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue Monday....










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blurter (Oct 2, 2011)

Hauled out the old Raven Vintage 42. Fitted into its original bracelet now. Has been on a strap for ages.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


> I like the glass insert in the top because I can keep my solar watches charged up when I place the box in sunlight.
> They look very nice Simon.
> 
> I'm still wanting a table or something similar to yours that will hold 50 or so watches along with storage for my straps and tools.


I'll go with glass top with wood trim for sure. I need to put myself at work and build your box before 2037.... 

Tapawatch


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Certina DS-1 automatic...Bob...Diver Bob.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting with the week and Bluewatchmonday with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps 
Have a great week. 
B


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1803 from '68 today. Full lugs, great case, within COSC. Not bad for 49 year old piece. Don't think you can't rock a 36mm. They're great.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 2. The photo is from yesterday, but it's a much better photo than any I'll take today...

Great value: hand wound, hacking, in-house movement for under $120.00 (when I bought it - brand new)


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Broke my vow of abstinence this weekend ... I need a 12-step program, like seriously ... 
Anyway ... Good morning! Hope ya'll had a nice holiday weekend.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Back to work with the Eterna.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I went back and forth on the aquis and Divers 65. It shouldn't have been such a hard decision in hindsight.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning Monday friends. UN Marine Diver to start.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks great, @Relo60!

That's a hard post to follow, but I'm wearing this Seiko diver today.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I would have never considered a white dialed watch, and then I won this beauty in a Watchuseek forum giveaway, I am smitten!









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

WastedYears said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12687299&stc=1&d=1511792121"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice simple yet striking design! Well done.


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> I went back and forth on the aquis and Divers 65. It shouldn't have been such a hard decision in hindsight.


Made the right choice.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

New shoes for the Oris. Thanks to user @rene.r!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love my new blue Scurfa DiverOne GenII


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The PLU gold version


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing it finished.
2037....I can wait that long. 



DMCBanshee said:


> I'll go with glass top with wood trim for sure. I need to put myself at work and build your box before 2037....
> 
> Tapawatch


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love my new blue Scurfa DiverOne GenII


That's a great looking watch |>


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

At the Foursquare rum factory in Barbados, watching the monkeys and my SMP 300m:










Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

frtorres87 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the illumination on the bezel. Takes it up a level.


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Sorry, had issues uploading photos. Hoping this works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

CK 2998!


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

towert7 said:


> Love the illumination on the bezel. Takes it up a level.


Totally agree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Relo60 said:


> Good morning Monday friends. UN Marine Diver to start.
> 
> View attachment 12687769


I've seen a lot of wave dials that I like, but I think this is the first wave dial I've seen that actually looks like the ocean! It reminds me the view from a tall cruise ship. Really nice!


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Seiko SARG009


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Tuesdays are ok :-d


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Reserve Pro Diver on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317 on a Hirsch Liberty strap
​


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A lovely just in, today, from one of our fine members


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

I was out for a spin in the '67 Alfa Romeo today. Wearing my IWC Petit Prince Double Chronograph.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

My companion for today


















G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

yvrclimber said:


> I was out for a spin in the '67 Alfa Romeo today. Wearing my IWC Petit Prince Double Chronograph.


pure class my friend, IWC & Classic Alfa
awsome
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Another G-Shock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

An early Xmas gift to myself. Black Friday deal!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Boyen (Nov 10, 2013)

Now a week old ;


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Heading out to the gym with my trusty Orient beater.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Back from Cocoa Beach  and Disney! Today is Parnis vintage diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Manchester Watch Works > Equinox


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

yvrclimber said:


> I was out for a spin in the '67 Alfa Romeo today. Wearing my IWC Petit Prince Double Chronograph.


Beautiful watch and car! Would love to see a pic of the outside of your gorgeous Alfa. Cheers, Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65  for me today, kept it on bracelet as it works well for the office but may flip it to the Oris nato next time.

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Morning _








_I'm conforming to Speedy Tuesday_







on a new pair of shoes from And2strap


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

GMT on Jubilee above the Charlotte skyline.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

The Smith & Bradley Ambush is helping me time laps.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Back to the Tactico TC2


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning all!


----------



## cyberiot (Nov 19, 2017)

Bulova Marine Star 100m.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Oris Divers 65 and Cole Haan. And Christmas.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful watch and car! Would love to see a pic of the outside of your gorgeous Alfa. Cheers, Jon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's the outside, Jon. It's a Stepnose GTV (Giulia Sprint GT Veloce). I just bought it in October and very happy with it.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

YeRedBaron said:


> Isn't that in Georgia?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


This was the Ocala event, but yes they also hold events in GA.

Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Good bye my old friend. I will miss you, but I know you are going to a loving home...









(Picture from the files, just happens to be the right date)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

yvrclimber said:


> Here's the outside, Jon. It's a Stepnose GTV (Giulia Sprint GT Veloce). I just bought it in October and very happy with it.


shes a real beauty... 
G


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back to the grind after a nice long holiday weekend with the family.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

yvrclimber said:


> Here's the outside, Jon. It's a Stepnose GTV (Giulia Sprint GT Veloce). I just bought it in October and very happy with it.


Lovely! As Jeremy Clarkson says, you're not a proper petrolhead unless you've owned an Alfa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

The Bambino would have made it to Day 3, continuing my one watch for the week theme - then the Dan Henry (ordered Friday) showed up (Monday) and I had to cheat on Bambi.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

This for the evening









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

yvrclimber said:


> Here's the outside, Jon. It's a Stepnose GTV (Giulia Sprint GT Veloce). I just bought it in October and very happy with it.


Gorgeous car! Congratulations!! My dad had a '63 Giulietta Spider when I was growing up. Unfortunately, he sold in the late 70s. I've never let him live it down. I've always loved Alfas. How do you like yours so far?Coincidentally, I drove my 1970 911 on this Speedy Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Andrew T said:


> Lovely! As Jeremy Clarkson says, you're not a proper petrolhead unless you've owned an Alfa.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It took me decades but I'm finally there then!


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

116500 noir!


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Gorgeous car! Congratulations!! My dad had a '63 Giulietta Spider when I was growing up. Unfortunately, he sold in the late 70s. I've never let him live it down. I've always loved Alfas. How do you like yours so far?Coincidentally, I drove my 1970 911 on this Speedy Tuesday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm really enjoying it. I also have a 1974 BMW 2002tii, which is peppier and more aggressive. But not as pretty, that's for sure. I pamper the Alfa much more.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The larger sibling


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing one of my favorite micros today...


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Vintage Omega Genève today.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Pilot


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Smp 300m at the beach in Barbados:



















Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

yvrclimber said:


> I'm really enjoying it. I also have a 1974 BMW 2002tii, which is peppier and more aggressive. But not as pretty, that's for sure. I pamper the Alfa much more.


You have great taste! I had a 74 2002 before my 911, not a tii though. I'm jealous of your Alfa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seiko California mod:


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Oak and Oscar Sandford

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajk1979 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hammy chrono - my Di-modell Rallye strap finally arrived today and pairs perfectly with this watch.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L on OEM bracelet​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Grinny456 said:


> Good bye my old friend. I will miss you, but I know you are going to a loving home...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12690557&stc=1&d=1511893894"]
> 
> ...


That was a nice one for sure.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> You have great taste! I had a 74 2002 before my 911, not a tii though. I'm jealous of your Alfa.


And I wish I had a vintage 911! Figures.


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm in a G-Shock mood this week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Oris Miles Tonneau


----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

Jet lagged bedtime in SE Asia with my Halios Seaforth.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My soon to be 20 year old SKX173 today.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Thinking about possibly moving on from this and picking up this phone. Just an idea...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Nomos Tangente today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

GP Traveller =]


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Vintage Seiko 7N42-6A00....on Swiss Ammo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Hmmm ... can't post pics. I guess I could give you a detailed description and let your imaginations do the work, but I won't ....
EDIT: Okay, I guess I can post pics ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

Seiko sarx035


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Again today....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Busy morning, forgot to post.

MWW Beluga today


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today this post not working,
trying to post pics


----------



## BrendenDonaher (Apr 11, 2013)

Panerai today accompanying me on my designation studying..


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

An afternoon change...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Already over 30 degrees in Melbourne and it's AM... :-s


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis vintage diver again today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice tribute


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Poor man's Heuer...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

erikclabaugh said:


> Poor man's Heuer...


Nice buddy, that is sweet!


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice chrono indeed ^


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Montblanc Heritage Chronometre Auto on brown suede strap









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1​


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Dang

That blacked out Oris is gorgeous


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Laco Vintage:


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA

*


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

ten13th said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang that's a great shot. Is that a stock strap or just a perfect match?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

J.D.B. said:


> Nice tribute


What model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Another fun day in the office.. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

On wrist today


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Gigandet manual wind, rose gold case.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Another G-Shock for today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Still in the honeymoon phase with this one, really like it, I guess it's my first micro brand....









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## D.Brown (Oct 10, 2017)

I never miss a chance to show off. Hoping for my brown leather strap to arrive soon and try out on this bad boy.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the IWC MKXVIII Heritage in a DrunkArtStraps canvas today.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

hopscottch said:


> Dang that's a great shot. Is that a stock strap or just a perfect match?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's Erika's Originals. One of the most comfortable strap I've ever worn. Made of NOS parachute strapping from 70's which is stretchable, plus the sliding hardware system, it is infinite adjustable.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Tudor 9052 on lizard grain today.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning members. Starting the day dressy, Longines Presence.

Have a great day. Hope the photos come out.


----------



## StonerDude (Nov 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orient Planet


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Jury pled-out, so now I'm back at the office staring down a mountain of files (and no, normally I wouldn't wear a dive watch for such an occasion, but I had a suspicion this trial wasn't going forward).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Cobblestones









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Argh ... I can't post pics, so I'll describe what I'm wearing ...
It's a Patek, model is 5208P 001, and the dude at the AD said it's a Triple Complication, but I'm counting at least six including a moon phase which is cool but I can't figure out how to set it. I swapped the alligator strap for a CheapestNATO Bond, and I think it looks better, but all in all, the L2L is a bit too much for my wrist. Definitely a catch and release, so off to Sales Forum it goes, LNIB w/a few scratches on the lugs from the strap change, FSO but will consider a trade for a helicopter with cash back to me. The CheapestNATO is not included!
Sorry WUS wouldn't let you see the pics ... 
You'll just have to use your imagination ... 
Tomorrow I'll be wearing my 1974 Timex Viscount w/blue dial ... now that's a great looking watch!


----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Went for a swim.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> Argh ... I can't post pics, so I'll describe what I'm wearing ...
> It's a Patek, model is 5208P 001, and the dude at the AD said it's a Triple Complication, but I'm counting at least six including a moon phase which is cool but I can't figure out how to set it. I swapped the alligator strap for a CheapestNATO Bond, and I think it looks better, but all in all, the L2L is a bit too much for my wrist. Definitely a catch and release, so off to Sales Forum it goes, LNIB w/a few scratches on the lugs from the strap change, FSO but will consider a trade for a helicopter with cash back to me. The CheapestNATO is not included!
> Sorry WUS wouldn't let you see the pics ...
> You'll just have to use your imagination ...
> Tomorrow I'll be wearing my 1974 Timex Viscount w/blue dial ... now that's a great looking watch!


would love to see that patek, 
using my imagination Vioviv. Sounds cool.

I am am having problems posting on WUS the last couple of days. 
And they come up as attachments
G


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlejandrOmega (Jul 5, 2010)

This









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

SD









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still having problems posting ahhhhhh.


----------



## pdrsm (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Haven't worn this in a while, so it's the Laco Leipzig for the weekend.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

My EB on limited Rio Games Omega NATO. I could dive into this dial...









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Tudor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gmt


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Alpina Alpiner Chrono on a ColaReb Venezia Tobacco


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nomos:


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Full reserve, ready for the evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500

*







_


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Vintage IWC Calibre 89.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Dievas Tactical...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Late post from the morning transit..


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

30 days have September....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UKBRO (Nov 5, 2016)

My Birthday gift


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Last G-Shock of the week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

UKBRO said:


> My Birthday gift


Happy birthday, and enjoy your new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Davosa Ternos









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I started this new thing last month: once I put a watch on my wrist it has to stay there for at least a week. No surprise then that it's the NTH Azores again, but I did switch things up today by swapping out the bracelet for an Uncle Seiko tropic strap. Good looking combo, if I may say so myself.










[And yes, I'm aware that I forgot to change the date this morning]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

A watch I've always wanted - a black dial VSA Inox. It's a chunk of metal but very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Mezeno (Sep 13, 2013)

My most recent acquisition. I believe that I am done for a while.:-!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

71 Hamilton Dateline on perlon today.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Kulprit said:


> I started this new thing last month: once I put a watch on my wrist it has to stay there for at least a week.


I've been doing one-watch-a-week for about a month, although I fell off this week after a few holiday purchases arrived. Next week I will be back on track. The experience has been great. It gives me time to enjoy (or not) the watch and to appreciate some of its finer details.

Nice NTH, btw.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as last two days to finish out the work week.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina ALPINER MANUFACTURE (REF. AL-710KM4E6) with their in-house small date mvt.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly done the 10 watches case for my wife...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

It has been too long since I wore this watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

I tried on a bunch of wicked watches at last night's Scotches & Watches event.

This one is actually mine - Glashütte Original Pano-Reserve 









Glashütte Original PanoLunar Tourbillon 









PAM372 









Panerai Radiomir 









Glashütte Original PanoVerse 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Unable to post pics again. So I'm wearing my PP Triple Complication again, which will be flipped by the time I'm able to post pictures again. It's a bummer bc I finally rec'd my pre-owned automatic Scurfa Diver One, and I'm dying to show it off. I've been admiring all the MS17s that are being delivered ... really hard to believe the build quality and style of this watch given the auspices and price. Have a great morning all!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Freshly done the 10 watches case for my wife...


Nice, is that maple?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk
Also your wife has some nice watches too!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Nice, is that maple?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk
> Also your wife has some nice watches too!


Color looks like maple but it's white pine which is easier to work...

Tapawatch


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Oris Divers 65


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Vulcain Cricket Nautical


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today TC2 expedition. 
I wonder if WUS knows about the problem with posting pics at the moment.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#TUDOR


----------



## williamstone (Sep 19, 2016)

Great weekend to everyone!


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Now that I can post a picture


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Back to the Ball Skindiver for this Friday evening.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the weekend with IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on a USAF canvas DrunkArtStraps

Cheers


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

brunemto said:


> Vulcain Cricket Nautical


miss this


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

atdegs said:


> Oris Divers 65
> 
> View attachment 12699305


I looked at one of these yesterday for the first time, and man, pics just don't do it justice. It's a real beaut.

Edit: Brey17, should've quoted yours too, but was being too hasty apparently.

Beautiful pieces both of you.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Vintage Tissot.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crni4 (Oct 3, 2017)

Helm tonight


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Crni4 (Oct 3, 2017)

Helm. Can't wait for the next release!


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

My new BB









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0040 today:


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Go advanced - Preview changes - Submit reply
Worked for me this time.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

A newbie in the box!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Nautical again


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

After WUS deleted thousand's of old pics, creating memory space, hopefully we can start to post normally again.

Breitling day for me


















back to normal again|>
G


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

IWC









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Dumas









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 On Perlon


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Helberg CH 6


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Borealis Scout Sniper


Real beauty from Borealis!

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

drDuka said:


> Real beauty from Borealis!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


Agreed!

Tapawatch


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

SKX 007 on I-10 east of San Antonio

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

Gary Drainville said:


>


That looks beastly

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

starbot said:


> My new Tudor Heritage Chrono!


Looks great!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

LCandela said:


> Just arrived


Cant wait fir mine!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

Jlawjj said:


> Can't seem to get this off my wrist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the new lagoon?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ExoticLifestyle (Sep 9, 2017)

Toothbras said:


>


Classic

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

ExoticLifestyle said:


> Is that the new lagoon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


No it is the new Shinola Lake Erie Monster...
Lot of folks here strongly dislike Shinola as a brand but I have to say this is a GREAT watch. Very well made and great attention to detail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Enjoying my Pro Diver ref. 24760:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I was never into Shinola as they generally just had quartz Watches that were in my opinion a bit on the high end as far as price but I believe this watch is worth every penny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


>


love this one Brian, and perfect combo.
G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> love this one Brian, and perfect combo.
> G


Thanks Gino much appreciated.

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L






​


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wrist time for my Ventus Mori M-4


----------



## LeftAngle (Nov 27, 2011)

I’m Looking at a couple of retrograde watches and the Orient my suits my aesthetics.

I’ve never owned an Orient, so before investing a larger sum, I’ve opted to first purchase a less expensive model.

It arrived yesterday and has been running all night. This morning I tested its accuracy... +3spd face horizontal and -2spd 9 down (I’m left handed).

Not bad for a <$100 Watch.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

LW today
Cheers


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Fresh from Japan!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Tough man mode today with the VSA Inox (a forum pickup).


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

My new to me beater.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Seiko SPB053 Blue is really the only way to go...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Quick little weekend work trip with the SARB


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Archimede Bronze Pilot 39H


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Doing the full nautical theme today with my Skindiver.


----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

ORIS BCPP 111


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Squale on custom strap as we set up our Christmas tree 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

speedy


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lying on a hammock on a beautiful Saturday


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Heading to a winter festival









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Strap changes on arrival of 2 new Horween leather straps






put the croc burgundy on the Breitling and on the TC2's new Horween leather,


















G


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Just landed. Orient Bambino v3 with newer handwinding/hacking in-house mvmt.
Love the anthracite gray dial.
$129 shipped...crazy!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Finishing up the NTH's week in the rotation.










Meanwhile, next week's watch just arrived, so it's getting a head start on the other wrist.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Seiko SPB053 modded with Yabokies classic 62MAS hands










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

^^^^ your photo shows the chapter ring. I never noticed the difference before


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Strap changes on arrival of 2 new Horween leather straps put the croc burgundy on the Breitling and on the TC2's new Horween leather,
> View attachment 12702465
> G


Nice!

Today was new strap day for me too. Heuerville, meet Speedy.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Red check! Red check! Red check!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Needs no introduction:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

maylebox said:


> Nice!
> 
> Today was new strap day for me too. Heuerville, meet Speedy.


Thank you, yours is an awsome combo also.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

MDT IT said:


>


First time I have seen a Legend Diver on mesh, 
i must say that looks stunning, well done sir.
G


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 300M


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9070-51L







​


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Speedy Schumacher Edition.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Terragraph today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Breitling Black Steel GMT Limited Edition. Love this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Gearing up for the Watchbuys NY event









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

To start off this fine Sunday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Starting to get chilly out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sorry for the poor quality photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Almost a weeks wear time...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a glorious Sunday.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

El-Duderino said:


> Starting to get chilly out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texag03 (Sep 21, 2017)

Seiko SBBN035 Tuna. Love this thing. Best lume of all my watches. Only gripe is that the metal follower is occasionally uncomfortable. Wish it was rubber.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

I like it better on the black strap


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Speedy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ffswhyme (Nov 13, 2016)

New to me Tag Heuer Autavia - 2017 Reedition


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thunderbird 16263 today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Skx007 on Uncle Seiko canvas Nato


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today's wear
G


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Waiting for SNF


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Pretty obvious from the lume shot









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These two today


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

These wrist shots make the watches look so much bigger than they really are!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Heading off to give a talk in the West's most Western town. My traveling companion is on my wrist. I love this little fella.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drummie1914 (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Blue Monday with blue Oris












G


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWC MKXVIII LPP on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps for bluewatchmonday 
Have a great week 
B


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yosho (Dec 4, 2017)

Hard to photograph, but it's a Wenger Altitude on an OD green nato strap.


----------



## Yosho (Dec 4, 2017)

^^^ Attitude not Altitude. ;-)


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

My new 'work' watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Speedy


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Ocean One Green is now Black(ceramic)


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Zenith Port Royal manual wind










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day members.

Nomos Timeless Club II for Monday


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sometimes, I like a dirty shot (smudged AR).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

zed073 said:


> Ocean One Green is now Black(ceramic)


Love the strap/colour/watch combination. What strap is it?

Cheers,

Rick


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

On my way to do some desk "Avidiving".


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Another travel day with the SARB. I have to say, I like having a watch that works for just about everything but isn't so precious that I worry about it.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's a funky little piece, The Fish by Parallel Worlds. Swiss Made by Mondaine:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Remix 249108






​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marc & Sons Sub


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

My 'new' GO. I've had it five days and am still obsessed / impressed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Mid-70's Orient Automatic TV Dial


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Mid-60s Elgin for my jury today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Scurfa Diver One automatic ... first time on my wrist for more than a few minutes... Arrived late last week from its original owner in the Netherlands, who, like many Scurfa fans, was clearing a spot for the MS17.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Rick.
It was a fellow from western Canada but unfortunately he is no longer making straps.



Relo60 said:


> Love the strap/colour/watch combination. What strap is it?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rick


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carpenter field watch this evening


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

New to me today. Hamilton Chrono-diver.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Usually, my grab-and-go watches are quartz, but I had to go today so I grabbed this instead. I think it is up for the challenge despite being 18 y.o. Plus she looks good.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yesterday...








And today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual Chrono AT4008-51E






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels

*







_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Got this out to wind it up to get ready for work tomorrow 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Spinnaker Dumas









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rarewrist (Sep 18, 2016)

Carrera997 said:


> Zenith Port Royal manual wind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a very clean dial. My ideal dress watch. Nice shot


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tissot for Tuesday


















G


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

best regards, Frank


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## D.Brown (Oct 10, 2017)

Found this little guy on Facebook. Better condition than I thought. Vintage Citizen 6100, either 1980 or 1990.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze 6105 Homage


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jazzmaster said:


>


What a beautiful piece!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Sodafarl said:


> View attachment 12708603


Nice shot! I can't wait for more snow to do cross country skiing...


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

1980's Ricoh 21j Automatic


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Grand Seiko today


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine


TexasTee said:


>


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Nevets750 said:


> What a beautiful piece!


Thank you!


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Dievas Vortex on nato









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning Tuesday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Alpiner Manufacture on a Horween printed Essex leather DrunkArtStraps 
Have a great day. B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

atdegs said:


> New to me today. Hamilton Chrono-diver.
> 
> View attachment 12707815


Congrats  
Had one. One of the best vintage Hami, particularly the big-eye version.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Grand Seiko today


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Panerai PAM631









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina Alpiner Manufacture on a Horween printed Essex leather DrunkArtStraps
> Have a great day. B


Nice! Really like the light blue markers.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

IWC Big Pilot at my favorite coffee shop. Enjoy the day!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

First day out with the 1959 Mido Multifort Powerwind.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

This one has changed hands around here a few times, I wonder if it's yours. The bezel was crooked until I fixed it.



Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats
> Had one. One of the best vintage Hami, particularly the big-eye version.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Zodiac Sea Dragon 7750 chrono


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

atdegs said:


> This one has changed hands around here a few times, I wonder if it's yours. The bezel was crooked until I fixed it.


Think i saw it for sale on IG a while back. It isn't my old one tho. 
What do you mean by crooked ?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Trying to stay with the same watch for at least 3 days, so final day for this one.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

The bezel and lock spring weren't seated correctly, so it sat high on one side. Fixed now.



Jeep99dad said:


> Think i saw it for sale on IG a while back. It isn't my old one tho.
> What do you mean by crooked ?


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The week of orange Mako continues, now with more orange!










It's like a little bit of summer on this drizzly December morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Woke up this morning to do a strap upgrade assessment on my modest Timex collection, which consists mostly of vintage pieces and reissues of vintage pieces ... I picked this out of the crowd. Not since the Yacht Racer have I been so enamored of a newer model Timex. If you're not allergic to quartz, this makes a great daily driver or office watch. Just don't pay MSRP ...


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A few recent photos of my Monta Triumph









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

New (old) Hamilton again today.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Going with the 60's Hamilton Aqua Date 600 Super Compressor. Have a good and productive week everyone!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

WUS won't let me quote anyone, but it's cool to see so many vintage Hamiltons out there on members' wrists!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1960s Super Squale 20 atmos. Incoming Sea Dweller is on the UPS truck!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendeline (Aug 24, 2017)

Speedmaster Pro in front of you hr high bay where the Hubble Space Telescope was built.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

jonathanp77 said:


> Going with the 60's Hamilton Aqua Date 600 Super Compressor. Have a good and productive week everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh, nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Happy to be headed back home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Wintergreen


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

MOV said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I usually don't like angled date windows like this, but they made a nice choice with the colored date wheel here. I really like how discreet it is. Nice piece; thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Baltic Bicompax 001 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne MS17 on Hirsch Pure tonight


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

thejames1 said:


> A few recent photos of my Monta Triumph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow  i want One


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

thejames1 said:


> A few recent photos of my Monta Triumph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Finally someone has posted a pic of this watch. Looks great. What are your thoughts on it so far?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Murdered out Nodus Trieste - black PVD case on a black Archer NATO w/black PVD hardware.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

J.D.B. said:


> Wintergreen


Is Scuba Dude swimming in the other direction? Love that dial, looks vintage.


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

My new Vostok SE


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

RAM75 said:


> Baltic Bicompax 001 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics?


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Pics?


That's weird, I see Irvin your reply

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Sub on Toxic Nato...


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

My new stingray


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Didn't bring my turtle on this trip... but I found one  (don't worry I was assisting in a release program)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 *








_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Panerai today on OEM croc strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jonathanp77 said:


> Going with the 60's Hamilton Aqua Date 600 Super Compressor. Have a good and productive week everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such an incredible watch! More pictures please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Estoril 300












G


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Cayman 3000


----------



## 1ndian (Nov 25, 2017)

My first above $100 watch  got it from jomashop for $299 plus shipping and customs ($50). Just arrived. Looks and feels good. Clean and understated design. Looks bit small for a 42 mm. Hope it brings luck. Got an interview tomorrow!









Sent from mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Winter skills training day ...


----------



## D.Brown (Oct 10, 2017)

Fitted a brown leather strap to my Bulova hand wind last night. I quite like it. Ready for duty this morning.


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1ndian (Nov 25, 2017)

robbsguitar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Where did you get that? Demanding attention!

Sent from mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

1ndian said:


> Wow. Where did you get that? Demanding attention!
> 
> Sent from mobile using Tapatalk


It's for sale in the sale forum

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Black Bay Blue today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Daily beater









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


What is that green figure in the background?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The oranger my watch gets, the worse the weather gets.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

For mid-week something a little funky..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezeno (Sep 13, 2013)

Recently acquired Jaeger-Lecoultre Memovox in solid 18k gold. A timeless classic.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New arrival  in our family this morning, our new granddaughter Scarlett Roselyn 









And still wearing the Alpina Manufacture this morning as I drive into town tired but with a big smile on my face


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mezeno said:


> Recently acquired Jaeger-Lecoultre Memovox in solid 18k gold. A timeless classic.


Wow. That's a special addition  congrats.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Still love the Club!


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival  in our family this morning, our new granddaughter Scarlett Roselyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the granddaughter and the Alpina! It really looks sharp, clean and balanced.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Military 300








​


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Same as yesterday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

This beast










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

b'oris said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blue beauty.Great watch!

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## irprof (Jun 19, 2015)

Seiko 5 from the '70s, my new favorite daily wear.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival  in our family this morning, our new granddaughter Scarlett Roselyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats to you and your family Brice, Happy occasion. 
Best wishes 
G


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Just came home from work to find my '53 Longines had returned from being serviced, so this now sits on my right wrist (Orange Mako still on the left):










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Sometimes my BBN Classic is juuuust right...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

New desk, new lighting...









but relax...


----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

GS Snowflake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

irprof said:


> Seiko 5 from the '70s, my new favorite daily wear.
> View attachment 12712275


Really really nice... looks a little like an oyster case IMO...


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Pretty much a one watch guy nowadays.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Evening


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Flieger seems appropriate for the German car whose logo is an airplane propeller.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Casio PRG270 today:


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

Aevig Balaur on an Erika's Originals MN strap. I absolutely love this watch! But I often forget I have it, so rarely wear it.


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

Went with my AP Royal Oak 15300 today!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Huge congrats to the parents and you as well Brice.



Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival  in our family this morning, our new granddaughter Scarlett Roselyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> New arrival  in our family this morning, our new granddaughter Scarlett Roselyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, grandpa Brice!! What a great moment. Enjoy your beautiful granddaughter. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

Pam72 on a/m leather, fabulous Zenith El Primero movement


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco for me today. The more I wear this watch the more i love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Testing out an orange strap on the Helm



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas for Today

*























_


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Back to the Grand Seiko SBGR019


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sea Dweller.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

kalburnfall said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black beauty

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65  on bracelet for me today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Seiko 53MAS


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Orange Mako week is interrupted by this Hamilton today while I figure out how the Orient is managing to bend time and space.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mezeno (Sep 13, 2013)

Old faithful.


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)

Nomos Tangente Gangreserve


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning Thursday.

Hamilton Khaki King.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

15200









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Happy Thursday!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kontiki four hands today on a crazy high wind (and high fire alert) day in Southern California.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Harding, for mother-in-laws lunch then I'm going to look at a Blue Angel on the other side of town!









Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

1975 Timex hand-cranked ...


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Oris Divers GMT


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Skindiver :]


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Squale for me today. I love that dial!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

Pretty impressed with those me actually. Right as the sun set


----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

1016 on a cold, gray day here in Atlanta










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Back to being an Omega man today... :-d









TGIF :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Alpina Manufacture on DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening love it


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX 17 Jewel Automatic *








_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369







​


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Mrw









Sent from my ASUS_X00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Eilat 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKL23:


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Planet Ocean XL for Today!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Getting colder❄

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

From Saint Barth with Love

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

From Serbia with love









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FliegerFriday with the IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium Ref 327006 on a 1960's USAF Canvas DrunkArtStraps

TGIF.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Have a great Friday everyone.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ceramica Shark Mod








​


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

This Canadian piece just arrived this week.

Aevum Apex GT.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Great photo. I never tire of seeing this one.



Andrew T said:


> Getting colder❄
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

1930s Omega today. Now that I have it, I can see men wearing watches this size.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Have a good Friday everybody









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


> Great photo. I never tire of seeing this one.


Thanks Brian,
It wasn't until I took this that I realised I hadn't screwed the crown down.

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


> This Canadian piece just arrived this week.
> 
> Aevum Apex GT.


Great looking watch, and subtle racing line diagram on the case back. Nice one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ulysse Nardin Marine Diver.

Happy Friday.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Tried on the Omega Bullhead in both black and silver dials. Cool retro feel.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Friday!!!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes, they are the same picture! For some reason Tapatalk rotates the picture if I take it directly for posting. I went to the copy of the pic on my phone to rotate it to the original position and started playing with other editing options. I thought the black and white looked pretty cool! JLC Deep Sea Cermet Vintage Diver.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Since acquiring this recently as a forum pick up, it has spent more time on than off my wrist (messing up my one-watch-a-week effort). It has become the weekend warrior (replacing its brother the Maverick) and my go to piece as it is comfortable to wear.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

franco60 said:


> 1960s Super Squale 20 atmos. Incoming Sea Dweller is on the UPS truck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow this is a beaut!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah, mixing pink and orange is an unforgivable faux pas, but Orange Mako Week had resumed, so what's a guy supposed to do? New (old) perlon strap today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Seiko SARG009


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Glashutte Original Hand Date.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Snow in Houston! Enjoying a warm shirt and my Speedy on leather today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Ball Skindiver by the pool


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

New arrival, Raven Defender






























pilot/diver 
G


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

HAGWE


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


>


awsome as usual William, love the Legend Diver,,especially with the rare no date version.
G


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Alpina Seastrong 300.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A neat, old Citizen


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Today I am wearing my newest addition to the collection










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> awsome as usual William, love the Legend Diver,,especially with the rare no date version.
> G


 G


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> New arrival, Raven Defender
> View attachment 12717749
> View attachment 12717751
> View attachment 12717775
> ...


Congrats G.. Thoughts so far ? Looks AWESOME but then again I LOVE anything w/ a double crown


----------



## Roadie_Star (Feb 1, 2015)

PAM0422









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Got the latest iteration this week...............this was released in Basel 2017............dial is cleaner IMO compared to previous. strap is very very soft and comfortable.
Very light and comparatively dressy ABC:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ending FliegerFriday with the Mercer pilot on a clockworksynergy Cordura strap. 
Have a great weekend


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

In my favorite race livery


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono Time A-T BY0100-51H






​


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Zelos DMT for me today...


----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

Swapped the bracelet for a strap and I love the Speedy again!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

My Seamaster, which was a gift from my mom to my dad on his birthday in 1956.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

New suede strap ^^


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ending FliegerFriday with the Mercer pilot on a clockworksynergy Cordura strap.
> Have a great weekend


Great looking strap.


----------



## Blue_wave (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Carrera calibre 16


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> New arrival, Raven Defender
> View attachment 12717749
> View attachment 12717751
> View attachment 12717775
> ...


Congrats on the new piece Gino! I'm not familiar with double crowns. How do they function?

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


> This Canadian piece just arrived this week.
> 
> Aevum Apex GT.


Nice piece Brian, I really love the shape of this one! Wear it in great health!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 On Black Bracelet








​


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still with this one today,


















G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nothing better than an early Christmas gift.
Outstanding Gino.:-!



Watchcollector21 said:


> New arrival, Raven Defender
> View attachment 12717749
> View attachment 12717751
> View attachment 12717775
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Much appreciated Simon.



DMCBanshee said:


> Nice piece Brian, I really love the shape of this one! Wear it in great health!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Congrats on the new piece Gino! I'm not familiar with double crowns. How do they function?
> 
> Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


Hi Steven & thanks mate
the 2 o'clock crown operates the internal bezel which turnes both ways, & the 4 o'clock crown operates the time and wind machanisem, based on supercompressor cases from the 50&60's the deeper you go the more water resistant it becomes. Mayota 9015 movement, drilled lugs and very good leather strap. Raven is made and owned by the same people that make and own Benarus, built to last and beautifully made. 
G


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Seiko GS Grand Seiko today
Cheers


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi Steven,
> the 2 o'clock crown operates the internal bezel which turnes both ways, & the 4 o'clock crown operates the time and wind machanisem, based on supercompressor cases from the 50&60's the deeper you go the more water resistant it becomes. Mayota 9015 movement, drilled lugs and very good leather strap. Raven is made and owned by the same people that make and own Benarus, built to last and beautifully made.
> G


Hi Gino,
That answered my question also. 
Great looking watch, enjoy.

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Hi Steven,
> the 2 o'clock crown operates the internal bezel which turnes both ways, & the 4 o'clock crown operates the time and wind machanisem, based on supercompressor cases from the 50&60's the deeper you go the more water resistant it becomes. Mayota 9015 movement, drilled lugs and very good leather strap. Raven is made and owned by the same people that make and own Benarus, built to last and beautifully made.
> G


Thanks for the education Gino! Good to know. Enjoy it in good health!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Cheers Andrew. 
Orange dials are my kryptonite and the subtle racing inspiration helped.
Enjoy your day.

Brian



Andrew T said:


> Great looking watch, and subtle racing line diagram on the case back. Nice one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida "SLArmida"


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Nothing better than an early Christmas gift.
> Outstanding Gino.:-!


thank you so much Brian,
would you belive it was my wife that pulled the trigger on this one, 
i kept looking at it, she said JUST BUY IT, she grabbed the I pad, made an offer that was accepted, and here it is.
happend so fast.... I Really do like it.
cheers mate.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Hi Gino,
> That answered my question also.
> Great looking watch, enjoy.
> 
> ...


thanks Andrew,
and please let me know when you are next down in London.
G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

My youngest son will be away for Christmas so today we're having
our Christmas dinner. Our 4 boys along with their GF's as well as my FIL
makes it 11 at the table. We're going to need a BIG turkey. 

My Christmas gift(keg fridge) arrived early so I'll be able to serve them a pint
of IPA supplied from a local micro brewery......cheers


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> thanks Andrew,
> and please let me know when you are next down in London.
> G


Cheers Gino, will do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> My youngest son will be away for Christmas so today we're having
> our Christmas dinner. Our 4 boys along with their GF's as well as my FIL
> makes it 11 at the table. We're going to need a BIG turkey.
> 
> ...


absolutley AWSOME, enjoy the day my friend... 
G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

That's fantastic.
Now that's a wife who knows her husband too well.



Watchcollector21 said:


> thank you so much Brian,
> would you belive it was my wife that pulled the trigger on this one,
> i kept looking at it, she said JUST BUY IT, she grabbed the I pad, made an offer that was accepted, and here it is.
> happend so fast.... I Really do like it.
> ...


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Moded Orient Mako Usa 2









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Tending to some overdue yard work.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Danny T said:


>


Awesome Julwelier Roberto version! I've thought about the green version on more than a few occasions.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Strap I bought and never used...??
On a separate note, I've had to watch for one and a half days and it's running - 1.2 seconds per day.


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

It's an Oris day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

anrex said:


> Great looking strap.


Thanks. It's a cordura strap from Clockworksynergy with the integrated spring bars. Super easy to swap straps. They have lots of colors so easy to find a match for most Watch. It's not nearly as nice as a true full canvas strap but it's a fun and cheap alternative and works better on Watches with little space where canvas maybe too thick to fit between the case and springbar. Also a good way to wait while being on a custom strap maker wait list


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day Saturday. Have a great weekend.


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Fixing the house day.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tactico TC2 for a snowy Saturday


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## jmwilliamson2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Eterna KonTiki Four Hands. Should get a picture of it in the dark, the lume is awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

I really like this Hamilton. I was very close to pulling the trigger on a Zenith El Primero with a Panda dial, then I saw this. What are your thoughts?


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

50s Enicar Sport on StrapsCo leather for this Saturday. I went to a local holiday market and the watchmaker there put the patina under a loupe, so it's not just me who is smitten with it.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> I really like this Hamilton. I was very close to pulling the trigger on a Zenith El Primero with a Panda dial, then I saw this. What are your thoughts?


Can't go wrong with a Hamilton Steven, quality watches, and a fraction of the price of Zenith, 
however Zenith is on another level. 
G


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Vostok 40th Anniversary Amphibia limited edition on this Saturday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

It's that time of year. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Can't go wrong with a Hamilton Steven, quality watches, and a fraction of the price of Zenith,
> however Zenith is on another level.
> G


And my dad is better than your dad...

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Homage today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

castlk said:


> _*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I love the simplicity and ease of legibility on these pilot style watches. Very nice!


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

ten13th said:


> It's that time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool photo! Enjoy the snow for me as I bake in Florida.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369






​


----------



## TetheredToTime (Oct 27, 2017)

I have a renewed appreciation for my Khaki Fields lately, this silver dial especially.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

Rocking the vintage 863 today at the playground

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sunny Sunday afternoon in Melbourne :-!









Have a great day all !


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Winterwonderland....










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Liberty print and CK2998


----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Apologies for the big, unnecessary, wrongly orientated photo, I can't seem to delete it...


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m








​


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

PAM5 today
Cheers


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

At least until lunch today...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Manchester Watch Works Beluga Ascent


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

The Tactico weekend. Today it's the TC2 Expedition









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida A12 "12MAS" being tested at extreme temperature of 62 degrees in Miami. :-!


----------



## williamstone (Sep 19, 2016)

Faithful and reliable


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

My quick comparison between 3 watches in my collection, my newest acquisition Raven Defender, it's step brother the Benarus moray bronze, and the Prometheus Ocean Diver, twin crown diver. Benarus and Raven made by the same people.






Fit and finish / build quality. 
The Benarus and Raven very much on the par, exellent, very well made and finished probably about 8 / 10 really nice finish. However the Prometheus is slightly ahead of them 8.5 / 10 the Prometheus was actually built in Switzerland. It has a really nice finish and the internal bazel has 120 clicks unidirectional, which is actually exact and perfect.
Lume.
the Benarus has the best Lume, actually probably one of the best Lume ever made.. Really bright and lasts most of the night 10/10.....then the Raven which is quite good probably about 7.5/10....then the Prometheus about 6.5/10






after 2 hours of darkness.
timekeeping/accuracy.
Prometheus has an ETA. 2836 movement which was serviced and regulated 2 years ago and runs + 3/4 secs per day within cosc, the Benarus has ETA 2824-2 which runs + 6/7 per day and the Raven has a Mayota 9015 movement which I tested last 24 hours and running + 9/10 sec per day. Scores, Prometheus 9/10... Benarus 7/10... Raven 6/10...






Usability.....
Benarus has been diving, swimming, soccar, working, hard use, and has not missed a beat. Still perfect. 9/10
Prometheus, diving, swimming, and general wear, has not missed a beat. 8/10
Raven, general wear for three days, still early. 7/10..
Overall, the Prometheus is slightly better watch closely followed by the Benarus, and Raven...
my favourite is.. :think:
Don't know, uuuuuhhh Benny Green....


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

PP


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Champion co-branded chrono for me today...


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> My quick comparison between 3 watches in my collection, my newest acquisition Raven Defender, it's step brother the Benarus moray bronze, and the Prometheus Ocean Diver, twin crown diver. Benarus and Raven made by the same people.
> View attachment 12722047
> Fit and finish / build quality.
> The Benarus and Raven very much on the par, exellent, very well made and finished probably about 8 / 10 really nice finish. However the Prometheus is slightly ahead of them 8.5 / 10 the Prometheus was actually built in Switzerland. It has a really nice finish and the internal bazel has 120 clicks unidirectional, which is actually exact and perfect.
> ...


Nice job Gino! You have a second career in watch reviews!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

remi


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

SuperOcean Heritage II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Great to hear your opinion Gino.
I think all 3 are excellent examples of the quality that micro's are putting out these days.

Thanks for sharing.



Watchcollector21 said:


> My quick comparison between 3 watches in my collection, my newest acquisition Raven Defender, it's step brother the Benarus moray bronze, and the Prometheus Ocean Diver, twin crown diver. Benarus and Raven made by the same people.
> View attachment 12722047
> Fit and finish / build quality.
> The Benarus and Raven very much on the par, exellent, very well made and finished probably about 8 / 10 really nice finish. However the Prometheus is slightly ahead of them 8.5 / 10 the Prometheus was actually built in Switzerland. It has a really nice finish and the internal bazel has 120 clicks unidirectional, which is actually exact and perfect.
> ...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna and ToxicNato.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Diver Sixty Five on Uncle Seiko Tropic today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Been wearing this one a lot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Working Sunday in the 1969 oyster precision followed by a lazy evening with a drop of scotch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Apia said:


>


nice to see someone from my home town 
nice watch too


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Nice job Gino! You have a second career in watch reviews!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Thanks Steven, you are too kind.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Great to hear your opinion Gino.
> I think all 3 are excellent examples of the quality that micro's are putting out these days.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


completely agree with you Brian, 
some micro brands are as good as the big boys. And give you more for your money.
G


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I got the old Deville out for church this morning. Some days I feel bad for not wearing it more often...


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Seiko Sunday with my SPB069

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Damasko DA37 on IWC Genuine Alligator with Black Damast buckle


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Another fine day


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Never changed out of my Sunday meeting watch. Sitting at home with my wife in my pjs now.


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

The sun will be setting soon on this very nice Hawaiian Sunday.


----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K Automatic

*







_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W






​


----------



## W7MA53TO10 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Starting the week with the Samurai






G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Thats quite a rare Swiss brand out here id be guessing? looks very nice, love the retro cufflinks, youre a man of great style Jimmy, no doubt about it.


Yes, I haven't seen another like it, either on auction or in the wild. I plan on doing a review of this watch. I bought it in as new condition but alas, no box or papers. Cimier are an amazing company. They sent me a beautiful leather box as a courtesy, all the way from Switzerland. As for my style - thank you, my friend, you are too kind. I can also do stubbies and thongs with the best of them 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

2steel by Cobra de Calibre









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Had a bit of winter weather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Have a good week!


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Orange Mako gets an encore while I test my mad regulating skillz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I decided on the Ventura today. I realized it's one of the few watches that I haven't made a single change to...


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

This lump of a watch has become my daily. Not sure if out of inertia or sheer boredom with the morning rotation ritual. It's on a dressy leather strap so won't class too much with business casual attire I guess.

Perrelet Seacraft Chrono, redefining top heaviness.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

New arrival:


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart Triton








​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWC MKXVIII LPP on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps 
Have a great week.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Helm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

That Gavox is really nice. I have a pvd and compressor itch currently. Hmmmmm


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

FC moonphase today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Agathon today
Cheers


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

90s Timex Chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Breitling Crosswind Special Sport LE









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

SPOTTED A TACTICO TC2 FOR SALE 4 HOURS old on WUS FORUM on Tactics tc2 thread....

This evening wear TC3.3












G


----------



## drewbob1000 (Dec 21, 2014)

Bought this watch about a week ago. I don't see it leaving my wrist for sometime!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Raising the kid right... Dad and son wrist check. 40mm Porsche Design Chrono and a 36mm Glycine combat 6 for the kid.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

In flight boredom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia SE 420 today ... this is my Sub homage, bc it's the Rolex of Sub-$100 Russian diving watches.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

TH Advanced GMT :]


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Orient Esteem on croc strap









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Glycine Combat6 vintage field Watch


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Supermarine today...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 2 of 7. I love the window dressing and how the border matches the borders of the hands and numbers. I'm not sure about this strap though...


----------



## williamstone (Sep 19, 2016)

.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Great in low light


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E






​


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Back from service finally! Hooray!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

YM


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Snorkel&Parker









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## williamstone (Sep 19, 2016)

Gave to drive


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

The Panerai PAM 724 America's Cup for a night out with clients watching the Red Wings. I tried to send this last night, but no luck. Technically, I'm still wearing it, but will be changing it shortly! The arena is only a couple months old and incredible! A big shot in the arm for Detroit! Unfortunately the Wings lost 2 - 1 in the 3 on 3 sudden death OT. Enjoy the week.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Forgot to take my "bed/shower" watch off this morning before leaving for work, so now I'll be the dork in court with two watches.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Still with the Seiko Brightz chronograph


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Nevets750 said:


> The Panerai PAM 724 America's Cup for a night out with clients watching the Red Wings. I tried to send this last night, but no luck. Technically, I'm still wearing it, but will be changing it shortly! The arena is only a couple months old and incredible! A big shot in the arm for Detroit! Unfortunately the Wings lost 2 - 1 in the 3 on 3 sudden death OT. Enjoy the week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is sad seeing so many empty seats in Detroit.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Kulprit said:


> Forgot to take my "bed/shower" watch off this morning before leaving for work, so now I'll be the dork in court with two watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny how " dork & court " go so well together...

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Seiko with new shoes


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

tommyboy31 said:


> It is sad seeing so many empty seats in Detroit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's very unusual for the Wings. The new arena has a ton of spots where you can watch the game and grab a beer, so people may be doing that V's taking their seats. It's much better than the Joe.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Snow (shovelling) Tuesday with my Scurfa Diver One.

Have a good one.


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Ready for a night shift. Going to be a cold one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono today.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 12726419


Gorgeous; love this one. I do wish they made it just like that but with a dark blue dial. I think that with the rose gold would look sublime. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Timex Tuesday!









1978 Timex Automatic









1978 Timex with its 2017 clone ...


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

Diving the great depths that is my desk.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

omeglycine said:


>


Oh man, that's gorgeous. I've been thinking of a Dornblueth for next year. This is making it so much easier.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this NFW Shumate an hour ago... We are supposed to got 12'' of snow the next 24 hours.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

bgn! said:


> Oh man, that's gorgeous. I've been thinking of a Dornblueth for next year. This is making it so much easier.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thank you! You will not be disappointed. I've enjoyed this watch more than any other in and around its price range, and goodness knows I've enjoyed quite a few!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-shoes-thread-828756-post44766163.html#post44766163Rather than go through the whole process again.my computer is so,ooooo slo,ooooooowwwww!I'm going to link my new shoes post.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Not "high end" but a "good grab and go" for the road! Sorry for the dust i was multi-tasking..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadie_Star (Feb 1, 2015)

Love this watch









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## W7MA53TO10 (Jun 13, 2014)

Blue today


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1972 Hamilton. Love the creamy tritium patina. Bought this a few years ago NOS with original box and sticker still on back.








Brushed and beveled case still perfect.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Surprisingly nice!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Mid-day change.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Every watch has a story...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 3 of 7. I love the orange (especially contrasted against the black bezel) and the dial's layout. However, the red tip of the second hand dulls the look of the watch - maybe against a white dial it would be lively, but not here.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

FordHammie said:


> Every watch has a story...


I am not a fan of Breitling and/or chronos as I find them to be busy. However, this is gorgeous.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

williamstone said:


> Gave to drive


How do you like it? I am tempted to get one.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Itubij said:


> Day 3 of 7. I love the orange (especially contrasted against the black bezel) and the dial's layout. However, the red tip of the second hand dulls the look of the watch - maybe against a white dial it would be lively, but not here.


Miss my Orange Mako when I look at yours. Gone to a good wrist and home - my nephew.

One of the classic orange dials.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

3rd change of the day. Wearing my Raymond Weil Frank Sinatra limited edition. 1,212 manufactured as his birthday is today 12/12 (1915). I hear you loud and clear on the radio.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solex (May 31, 2013)

*Omega Genève - 1973*

Omega Genève - 1973


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Master Compressor Chrono









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## OldMetairie (Jan 4, 2016)

Cocktail time









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

A Lemania 5100 based chrono today 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late to the party. 
Mkxviii LPP all day at the office 









Trekker tonight


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0*
















_


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wearing an Apple Watch on leather band currently..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dress up today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

Vintage Omega Seamaster 166.010









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Work grind...









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Back to the '54 Polerouter


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9010-52E






​


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Nautica


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Train a boy in the way he should go...










It's my nephew. He is 8 and is already getting the sickness. He wants a gold g-shock.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

mrhy56 said:


> Dress up today


God damn. That is perfect.
(except it not being Sep 1 *chuckle*)

One day. Maybe soon, maybe later. But one day...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Another meeting in town, to accompany me, my faithful and lucky Breitling


















G


----------



## rarewrist (Sep 18, 2016)

frtorres87 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a lovely dial and strap combination


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Now you see me, now you see me, now you don't.

Rolex Y-M


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Vostok Amphibians for today









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

FC worldtimer


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FemaleConnoisseur (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

A watch can take you "BACKTOTHEFUTURE" in time!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I really want to move onto something else, but this watch will not go softly into the night (i.e., won't be regulated without a fight), so on my wrist it remains until I can finally tame this beast (or it devours me).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Speedy Reduced on Barton Bands canvas


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Another meeting in town, to accompany me, my faithful and lucky Breitling
> View attachment 12728393
> View attachment 12728399
> View attachment 12728407
> G


A good companion indeed!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Dark. I'm thinking I need to try a new strap on this to change it up. I'll probably go with leather. Black and grey are the obvious choices. I'm open to suggestion!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

My new Tudor S&G!


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Zenith El Primero.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper








​


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Orient Bambino v3 with awesome gray dial.
Love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Freshly refreshed at the factory


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 4 of 7 and still loving orange(s).


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Kulprit said:


> I really want to move onto something else, but this watch will not go softly into the night (i.e., won't be regulated without a fight), so on my wrist it remains until I can finally tame this beast (or it devours me).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally understand. Lol

(Are you the gentleman doing one-watch-a-week also?)


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

This:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Seiko Monaco on rally


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Happy Wednesday all!


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sumo today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

dweller


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Glashutte Original Senator Hand Date.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late to the party. I've been wearing the Alpina Manufacture KM710 tribute on a green DrunkArtStraps canvas strap 

I'm really fond of this baby and the mvt looks good too.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Itubij said:


> I totally understand. Lol
> 
> (Are you the gentleman doing one-watch-a-week also?)


I am! Though this watch is now on its second week as I refuse to switch to something else until I get this one regulated properly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Blue on blue.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Me too.











Buchmann69 said:


> View attachment 12729735
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

atdegs said:


> Me too.
> 
> View attachment 12729939


Nice strap combo there mate!

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Tudor Black Bay Dark. I'm thinking I need to try a new strap on this to change it up. I'll probably go with leather. Black and grey are the obvious choices. I'm open to suggestion!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love that piece Steven, 
black leather with white stitching, or brown leather with black stitching. 
G


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Custom job from a user here, rene.r. Not sure if he has any of that leather left, it was originally a doctor's bag I think.



Buchmann69 said:


> Nice strap combo there mate!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

New to me sarb035









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

TH Link Advanced GMT :]


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

I put on the watch of the day before pants generally


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

Waiting for my 4 o'clock meeting to start.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

First in car wheel shot :-!


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Oris Propilot on Maratac Mil-Series zulu...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Starbucks


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Seiko









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## williamstone (Sep 19, 2016)

Tudor


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Magrette on Drunkart canvas.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

#SpeedyTuesday#


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels World Chronograph A-T AT8020-54L






​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cocktail Time today. Cheers!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

From today's concert









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Hmmmm... slight departure from my usual swiss feast, but this sucker apparently NOS from 1998 just rocked up in the mail... serendipitously I bought a black swatch silicone strap on Tuesday from a local store in rediness...I just can't do a transparent strap and keep a straight face... :-d









It's a homage of sorts to my 1985 13th birthday present, which was this..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Oris 65 Topper Limited Edition

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Android Decoy:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Breakfast in downtown Cleveland at Phuel Cafe. Cool little place if you are ever here.

Heuer Monaco









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Office day today. I've had this one on the wrist for nearly two weeks. REALLY hoping I've finally hit the sweet spot on this regulation......my other watches are feeling unloved.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Waiting in a long Starbucks line, being forced to listen to terrible Christmas music.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

Breitling Chronomat 44 GMT Swiss Patrol limited edition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

dwilliams851 said:


> Waiting in a long Starbucks line, being forced to listen to terrible Christmas music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All lines at Starbucks are long... Slowbucks!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Oris 65 Topper Limited Edition

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

FC for Thursday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sinning for Thursday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

59 Mido Multifort Powerwind today. Happy Thursday, y'all.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m








​


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Having some Ham today ... have a nice day all!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Big Crown Pointer on OEM bracelet today. It's almost Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks.

Omega SmP today.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

EONE Bradley today. If you haven't heard of the company, head on over. They do a lot of good work for charities, and the story of their watches is pretty interesting.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Soundhunter (Dec 4, 2017)

First post - Orient Sentry


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

New addition! While the colored bezels are clearly the classic look, the Steel feels like it has it's own identity. The dial - with its light pop of red - tips it's hat to the past of classic Rolex/Tudor design but the reflective, circular brushed bezel (and it's inherent light play) gives it its own bold, modern look. I also own the ETA Black and Blue versions but this one is it's own man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

CW Trident Pro, 43mm, lug to lug 50.5mm on a 6.5" wrist!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

GO today
Cheers


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

gmt ii


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Doing "The Carlton", Christmas style.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

RAM75 said:


> Sinning for Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the copper.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Speedy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Very late post,
G


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Ball Trainmaster 60 Seconds II. Beautiful lines.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Alpina Manufacture tribute to KM710 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Trying to show how well the Seamaster matches my sweater is hard.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L






​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

GMT-Master 1675 and the Gastown stream clock in the twilight.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic

*







_


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

First day out in public... Friday is usually speedy day... sorry fella...









Amazing how after a few hours 34mm looks perfectly normal on my 7" wrist... hmmmm...


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Love this red burst


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Davosa









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Trying on the Oak & Oscar Sanford. 
A GMT with internal roasting bezel and sandwich dial; and named for Sir Sanford Fleming, who first proposed worldwide standard time zones.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I've tried a number of different straps on this watch the last two weeks but nothing really clicked. Last night I decided to put it on a junk bracelet I had in my big box o' watch stuff and I think I've finally found a winner! Not *this* bracelet, of course, since it's garbage and tapers far too much, but I definitely think SS is what it took for me to finally bond with this watch.

So now the hunt begins for a factory Orient bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Until lunch today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

SKX009 with modded bezel insert on an awesome stingray strap from WearWatch.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Linde Werdelin today
Cheers


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

71 Hamilton Dateline on a vintage Crown USA scissor band.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF with the Avidiver.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

MOV said:


> Until lunch today.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Great combo. Love the bezel colour.

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Getting ready for a 12 hour night shift.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Feels like this honeymoon period might last a while. Loving this one so much.


----------



## mrkayslay (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer on DrunkArtStraps for a chill Friday off


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 6 of 7. Enough wrist presence to overshadow a basketball, without being obnoxious.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

zed073 said:


> Great combo. Love the bezel colour.
> 
> Sent from Tapacrappa.


Thank you, Zed. It is a color combination I don't have in my collection. This coupled with the fact Tudor has their own movement in this watch caused me to buy it.

I'm anxious to see how the patina develops on the bronze case over time.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Printed up the star for the tree.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ho, Ho Friday.

Akrone-02 Blue Whale.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Happy Veli Friday!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Going home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This








Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Omega SMP Diver 300m.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Yacth-master


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Nomos Club II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just picked this up, I have been looking for just the right panda for awhile. This may be the one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks to a timely delivery, I was able to switch to this Rado Diastar during lunch. Because diamond dials are super-appropriate for educators..









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Older picture but it's on my wrist today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thekush (Dec 30, 2014)

My grail!


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Again today. Cheap Parnis homage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Brother's....too flashy for me









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oris again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Blue and orange


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the IWCMKXVIII Heritage Titanium on a 1969's USAF canvas DrunkArtStraps


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Holy Toledo, Batman!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New arrival! Zodiac Sea Wolf


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm wearing my Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L again. I really like this watch. It is super-busy, but I like the yellow and blue accents and the fact that it is a Blue Angels tribute.






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

It sooooo nice


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Should wear both )


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Realized the date was off on the quartz after the photo. Stupid 30 day months







#nofilter


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SKX009:


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Been a bit blue this week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Explorer.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Aggie88 said:


> New arrival! Zodiac Sea Wolf


Another amazing piece, congrats 
G


----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

AR coating on this OS is impressive. Still my favorite.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Relaxing with my TC2 today,












G


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Timex Red Ball Diver with screw down crown:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Doxa SUB 300 today - loving the orange!
HAGWE 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

A little work in the garden this morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

This one today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Oris Pointer Moon - only in my case I haven't bothered setting the Moon bit.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Back to the Alpina Manufacture tribute to KM710 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Man, that's a good-looking watch.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day.

Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Seiko sbdc053 on 051 bracelet


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Seacraft









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chronograph


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tradition Stellaris



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven On Vintage Leather


----------



## Mike Advice PI (Dec 28, 2014)

View attachment DSC_1811.jpg


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Panograph









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

It's been a while since I've broken out the FC


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Jazzmaster said:


>


So beautiful !


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sunday morning coffee time !









Pic from the other day b-)









Cheers !


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Pimmsley said:


> Sunday morning coffee time !
> 
> View attachment 12737281
> 
> ...


I love that particular version of the OP -- especially, the blue accents!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pan Europ on WatchGecko.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels

*







_


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

SNZG15.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Jazzmaster said:


> I love that particular version of the OP -- especially, the blue accents!


Thank you, i'm still smitten :-d

I've got a bass that's very similar blue to the pips, should do a pic...


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

When one gets ready to go out to the mountains, one packs accordingly.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Helgray Silverstone Green






​


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

small pilot


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Riding to the danger zone...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Blurry photo of my Zodiac SeaWolf while watching a wild and wonderful Of Montreal concert!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

My favourite gigging bass and watch... must be the blue...:-d


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Submariner.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Another Citizen for today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Botani (Nov 22, 2015)

Happy Sunday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Gino I'll gladly take whatever he's serving.
-22C here today with a wind chill of -32.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Really nice Andrew.
|>|>



Andrew T said:


> Another Citizen for today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


> Really nice Andrew.
> |>|>


Cheers Brian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Lanco Chronograph








​


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Early swap to the SE PADI Baby Tuna.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

I was going to mod it but it grew on me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

Speedy Sunday!


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Starting the week on this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry to be boring wearing the same watch again but...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

adg31 said:


> Sorry to be boring wearing the same watch again but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ok. It's a Doxa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

dashboard


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Dan Henry 1970 all morning


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

1968 Snorkel 666 ft. on DiModell rallye.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Speedy


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Seiko SpeedTimer from May 1969









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 12728635


I love this watch but it's too big for me. Looks great on you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Switching it up between these two 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Gino I'll gladly take whatever he's serving.
> -22C here today with a wind chill of -32.


that is Seriously cold Brian, here in London UK was about 8 degrees today, and I thaught that was nippy.
just trying out aur new coffe machine, frothing up milk for a cappuccino. 
I just have an espresso usually. 
I love that orange monster by the way.
G


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

1971 Hammy Dateline on StrapsCo leather today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Obligatory watch and snow pics.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Vlance said:


>


Very cool !


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

Just arrived


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Away from the moth balls and in to the light...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300






​


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Seiko sbdc053 on 051 bracelet


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Silent (Oct 19, 2017)

I didn't pass the DMV vision exam. Here's me at the Optometrist office trying on different types of glasses while wearing the Explorer 1.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Military Watch Company 300m


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

One week old Speedy


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Green day!


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

*NORD Zeitmaschine radial*

5 to 11 if you're wondering.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Seamaster GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Tissot today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: NORD Zeitmaschine radial*



Barge said:


> 5 to 11 if you're wondering.


I was going to say 10:55!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: NORD Zeitmaschine radial*


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 1 of 7. Orient Monarch. It took me almost a year to acquire one and I am not disappointed. I think the font has an "oriental flair" which plays well with the brand's name, and shows playfulness and humor.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Battened down


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Heuer Autavia Viceroy. New vintage strap.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm kicking off the work week with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great week. 
B


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

A little something different for me, SevenFriday! Loving it so far!


----------



## StonerDude (Nov 26, 2017)

Blue Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just back from service at New York RSC


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

My miraculous JARAGAR two years old and still running strong. Day date 24 hour complication on mechanical/auto wind movement. All for $19 for the watch head and $30 for the strap. Crazy and strangely satisfying.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

HMT Janata ...


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

EZM 13 on Red Rock Straps canvas


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Oldie









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Spacematic PP LE









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Retrotastic Monday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm wearing this patina-perfect Multifort again today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Nanook65 said:


> Seiko sbdc053 on 051 bracelet


Superb and great combo 

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

"swiss" dial 16710 with lug holes


----------



## odiefer1966 (Feb 8, 2013)

Rolex DSD Blue.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

El Primero



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Good advice !


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

My turtle has new bracelet!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

Gavox P-40 Curtiss








On a nice Martu strap


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Bulova Snorkel









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## freesole (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My neighbor took me to court today over water damage that was never proven to be my fault. The judge ended up dismissing the case in favor of me. I wore this.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

With recently acquired Staib mesh. Liking the quality of this thing!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Carpenter Field Watch


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oris today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

New strap ;-)


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

WastedYears said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12740417&stc=1&d=1513603508"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch


----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Today, only reliable things









Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

q

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Again









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Casio Edifice 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

AT Tuesday.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Happy Tuesday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## martycus (Feb 21, 2015)

Speedy with Mitsukoshi dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DCP (Jan 8, 2012)

Oris BCPP 111


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Manufacture Tribute to KM710 kriegsmarine Watch on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Have really grown quite fond of this one. 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Manufacture Tribute to KM710 kriegsmarine Watch on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. Have really grown quite fond of this one. 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Steinhart Ocean One Hong Kong LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Iconik, again


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 2 of 7. The size of the crown and it jutting out from the case makes it easy to grasp and wind (this is a pure hand-wind movement). However, the jutting "separates" the crown from the case and interrupts the overall look of the watch. I can live with it though - I just have to get used to it.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4K


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Rainy day to run errands here, so I dusted off the old 013.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

This one for the week
New rule for me 1 week 1 watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Enjoying my explorer 2


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Sinn 556 Anniversary LE for me today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Halford Abissi









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

The "love it or hate it" Squale.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Instagram: @TheColumbiaWatchSociety


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Deep Sea Cermet Vintage Chrono.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0*
















_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Intramatic LE on WatchGecko Rally.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

New arrival! JLC Master Memovox (display back).


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X 241723.1






​


----------



## Silent (Oct 19, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Intramatic LE on WatchGecko Rally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch, looks great on that strap!

I'm still thinking about this watch a bit. I think I'll call Leo Hamels tomorrow and see if they still have it.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Seiko 7002-7001


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

Bradjhomes said:


> New thread started...


This makes me want to get a speedy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

For the 3rd day in a row, the Reverso is fast becoming my holiday favourite.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)

My new swiss friend...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Morrisdog said:


> q
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautifull! 
What is the size of your wrist?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Had to crop this tightly as the seriel number on the bezel was very legible.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Frederique Constant Classics Automatic FC-303MC4P6


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Walked out of the house wearing this guy (since we're barely halfway through his week)...










...but as I was leaving I had an unexpected (at least with regard to date of arrival) package from HK on my front porch. So now that I'm at my desk I'm sporting this bad boy.










I must say Dagaz did a wonderful job with these and I'm glad I pounced on the "last" (?) one. I'll wear this one around the office a bit before heading to court, but I've committed to one watch per week so the Airman will be back on the wrist within the hour.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Ventus Mori Diver. Smitten with this one.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

MIDO BELLUNA II.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Kulprit said:


>


I dig the 12-hour bezel on this. I find it much more practical than a traditional 5-55 one; I can more intuitively do the math with a 12-hour for minutes or as a second time zone rather than the other way around. Looks nice, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Too bling today


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage '70's Seiko 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Manchester Watch Works Beluga on its bracelet today. I'm psyched as I started the day this morning by ordering what may be my last get of 2017... 
maybe as I'm working possibly on the Longines Big Eye after sellin the Fortis and Alpina chronos. 
Meanwhile Today's purchase should land form the UK by The Weekend 

B


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Deja vu


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Corum today
Cheers


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Christmas is nearly upon us, which makes me think of snow, and snow makes me think of Russia, and Russia makes me think of VOSTOK ...

















View attachment 12745529


View attachment 12745535


And then I thought, "why not go crazy and wear a Komandirskie instead?"















View attachment 12745557


But then the mail cart arrived and there was a Christmas gift from my brother ...

















Cool! Thanks Eric! I'm locking my office door to spend some time with my new digital watch! 
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays all!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 3 of 7. Love the reach of the long blue hands - they actually point to something and not to open space.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Red and black


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On phenomenato









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

GShock


----------



## StonerDude (Nov 26, 2017)

My beloved JLC Master Calendar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

A watch can take you "BACKTOTHEFUTURE" in time!


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

My first project watch: Hamilton Chrono Matic.

So begins the hunt for second hand and sub dial indicator. Everything else is tip top.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

One of my guy's new flieger. Dimensions and specs are incredible for $200 shipped.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Tourby tonight


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Carpenter field watch today...


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Newly arrived NOS Big Eye.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Silent said:


> Beautiful watch, looks great on that strap!
> 
> I'm still thinking about this watch a bit. I think I'll call Leo Hamels tomorrow and see if they still have it.


I don't think you'll be disappointed. Are you in the San Diego area? If so you can drop in to see in person to make sure you like it. Good luck!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Max Bill Chronoscope today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Mine is being serviced right now. What kind of strap is that?



franco60 said:


> Newly arrived NOS Big Eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Errands day with the Squale












G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

omeglycine said:


> Tourby tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Work, work, work...









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

2nd last working day of the year for me. Gotta get that process cracked.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

nemanja198 said:


> Beautifull!
> What is the size of your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Thanks!!

My wrist is 6 3/4 inch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Take me home, Speedy.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 with just another Seiko.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Damasko DA 46 on Phenomenato Bond










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

TH Link Adv GMT =]


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A cold day with Irreantum Magellan


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Ugh, why is it only Thursday?

Anyway, Glycine Week as been preempted by Dagaz week. I'm loving this watch so far. Today it's in an MN-esque NATO, partly because I'm trying to decide whether I want to get a proper MN strap and partly because I have so few 20mm straps.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Santa came a little early this year...;-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Just picked up this beauty from FedEx this morning  the Sea Blue dial is mesmerizing and changes through various shades of blue and green depending on lighting. It's awesome


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Fossilized a second day


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Ball SkinDiver...great watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 4 of 7. Though it's 40mm, the small bezel (compared to the mid-case which is larger) makes the dial appear smaller giving the watch a smaller profile.


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

Guinand H31 on the last work day of the year.










Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## texag03 (Sep 21, 2017)

Trusty Turtle! Merry Christmas all!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just picked up this beauty from FedEx this morning  the Sea Blue dial is mesmerizing and changes through various shades of blue and green depending on lighting. It's awesome


The more I see this GMT watch, the more I am moving toward purchasing. I just can't shake this nagging feeling that it several hundred dollars overpriced. But it's so beautiful.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Master Compressor Chrono.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Just picked up this beauty from FedEx this morning  the Sea Blue dial is mesmerizing and changes through various shades of blue and green depending on lighting. It's awesome


Beautiful watch/strap/band.....and shirt. Did the shirt come with the watch!lol

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko Alpinist Sarb017 on Hirsch Buffalo straps for the first day of winter.

Enjoy the season.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Relo60 said:


> Beautiful watch/strap/band.....and shirt. Did the shirt come with the watch!lol
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Rick


Jeep dad has a great sense of style! Great watch. And JeepDad provided a great soup recipe too!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Seiko Alpinist Sarb017 on Hirsch Buffalo straps for the first day of winter.
> 
> Enjoy the season.
> 
> ...


That looks so good


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Can I wear just one watch for a whole week?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Beautiful watch/strap/band.....and shirt. Did the shirt come with the watch!lol
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Rick


Ah ah  there was a little planning


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brey17 said:


> The more I see this GMT watch, the more I am moving toward purchasing. I just can't shake this nagging feeling that it several hundred dollars overpriced. But it's so beautiful.


Yeap I did the same, drooling for months over Farer photos and wanting one... complaining about the price and agonizing over which i preferred...  I finally got off the fence... If i liked it that much, then I'd be worth it 
I want the diver too but have a deposit on a Longines Big Eye so I can't and i still need to sell several of my watches. But I'll grab the Farer diver too at some point


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Black Bay Red









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMt


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Gigandet Speed Timer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Cheers from Captain Cook!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Helberg CH8 DLC.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentM368 (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

Pilot day!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Waiting for a flight to Mexico for Christmas.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Steinhart O1 GMT


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Squale once "matte" now > DiverBob L.E. "Satin" edition


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

My latest acquisition


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Intramatic LE again today. I'm really digging this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Damasko


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12740225


Did you spray your strap with bug spray?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Switched to this Strela on Rios for the evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## brybajlak (Dec 14, 2017)

Classic SKX009J2










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Can't wear it under the cuff? Wear it above!

Seawolf


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi dee ho everybody !


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

yvrclimber said:


>


I do expect a Solar G-shock, it might go well with your electric car


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

My black Friday purchase arrived ! Not bad at all for $160 AUD









Mr Hankey thinks it's quite Christmassy :-d


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Pimmsley said:


> Hi dee ho everybody !
> 
> View attachment 12749749


This pic is full of awesome. Smart to have the cloth on hand, too. Or perhaps I should refer to it as a wipe.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

omeglycine said:


> This pic is full of awesome. Smart to have the cloth on hand, too. Or perhaps I should refer to it as a wipe.


Bahahaha...:-!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Last day of work before Christmas; penultimate day of work for 2017.










Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still honeymooning with the Farer Lander GMT. I'll be trying different straps on it and first up is this blue nylon/canvas DrunkArtStraps

TGIF



























On my barely 7" wrist.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Reflecting on a Seaforth.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Loving the enamel dial on the SARW


----------



## WhoIsI (Mar 22, 2016)

Waiting flight back home.









Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun + Drunkartstrap.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

lvt said:


> I do expect a Solar G-shock, it might go well with your electric car


Right! I'd rather that than an Apple watch, which might also align with the car too.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Pimmsley said:


> My black Friday purchase arrived ! Not bad at all for $160 AUD
> 
> View attachment 12749939
> 
> ...


Christm-assy? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon 








​


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Back to Stowa for Flieger Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

L.E. Squale "Cape Cod." DB edition









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

L.E. Squale "Cape Cod"









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)

Yesterday's picture ;-)


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeezy X Tudor


----------



## Phil.C (Dec 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Went with my DB T100 for my 1st day off of the Xmas Holiday.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Rado Diastar Jubile. It dresses down surprisingly well for a *cough* blingy*cough* dial.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Got this one for sale but not sure why really










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTesta (Mar 25, 2013)

JLC Master Compressor Diving Chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

Picked up a ln old leather belt from good will for $2 and cut it up into a strap today! Good, cheap afternoon project.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M4. 18 minutes and counting clearing snow from the driveway.

Happy Friday.


----------



## jtli202 (Aug 24, 2017)

happy holidays folks


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

acdcz said:


> Should wear both )


I want BOTH!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

raxford said:


> Picked up a ln old leather belt from good will for $2 and cut it up into a strap today! Good, cheap afternoon project.


Great idea, I think ill give that a go!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Home chillin with my Pelagos.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Off to the shops with my 69' 34mm Accutron... so teeny :-d


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Gallet for Xmas shopping hell.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tactico TC2









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Eterna Madison for work today. TGIF!!









And switched to the Oris when I got home from work. Happy holidays everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still honeymooning with the Farer Lander GMT. I'll be trying different straps on it and first up is this blue nylon/canvas DrunkArtStraps
> 
> TGIF
> 
> ...


This is very cool, Brice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mike_right said:


> Yesterday's picture ;-)


Stunning!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Fleiger Friday!


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Flieger Friday it is!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Doing some final gift wrapping with my Laco on









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)

Time for this great Seiko. 
Every penny worth it!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Night time and Christmas visitors are lurking...


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Sinn 103...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Slobodan J. (Dec 17, 2017)

Mister G.









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Got this one for sale but not sure why really
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what a WINNER looks like.

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Spaceborn No. 2


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Stunning blue.
Add a little orange and it doesn't get any better.
The entire Prodiver collection is killer.
|>|>



omeglycine said:


>


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

thick beyond your wildest dreams


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anonimo on ostrich leather












G


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate








​


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

First full day on my wrist.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Casio EF503 again today.




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Raining like a son of a gun today so I may need a diver!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

I never know... should I post in both the daily thread and the big wrist check thread? :think:

Anyway, wearing the 114060 today.


----------



## Phil.C (Dec 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Guinand Duograph LE









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oris for me today on Uncle Seiko Tropic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Celebrating Christmas early with my kids. They got me a pocket watch, so I think I need to invest in a vest or two.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

all hands on


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

With the family waiting for the hangover to subside after my work party. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

A bit of red for Rudolph's other end...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Way out north Vancouver Island.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> Way out north Vancouver Island.


Absolutely gorgeous Brey17


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sinn 104 A - love the sans-serif font.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Mezzly said:


> With the family waiting for the hangover to subside after my work party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_P (Nov 26, 2017)

Borealis Oceanaut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


>


another stunner mate, absolutely Gorgeous.
i have always loved this piece, usually seen in black, but the blue is even better.
G


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> another stunner mate, absolutely Gorgeous.
> i have always loved this piece, usually seen in black, but the blue is even better.
> G


Thanks, Gino -- very much appreciated. I first saw a black version of the Marine Diver on this thread, and was instantly smitten. As with you, the blue version, in particular, floats my boat (so to speak)...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


> Thanks, Gino -- very much appreciated. I first saw a black version of the Marine Diver on this thread, and was instantly smitten. As with you, the blue version, in particular, floats my boat (so to speak)...


love this watch, I visited one of their shops in Geneva in the summer and tried on their Berlin model, split second chronograph, which I was impressed with.






unfotunately they would not let me take any pics inside the shop
G


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317 on a Hirsch Liberty strap






​


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Oris ChronOris









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Farer again


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko Sarb035 for now.

Merry Christmas eve and Happy Sunday folks.


----------



## Slobodan J. (Dec 17, 2017)

Merry Christmas, folks. Happy Sunday.
Greetings from Belgrade, Serbia.









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Cartier Tank Americaine. Love it.


----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today on wrist is my Limited edition Breitling GMT diver,
























G


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

mike_right said:


> Yesterday's picture ;-)


This really is an amazing dial. I'm looking at one at the moment....Should I?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)

JimmyMack75 said:


> This really is an amazing dial. I'm looking at one at the moment....Should I?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I am enjoying this one for so many years and I am so happy with it. The dial is just astonishing specially below the blue hands.

Is a great watch for dressing and with a lot of personality.

Fully recommended ;-)

If you want more info do not hesitate to ask me.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kids 5h30 am wake up to check their Christmas gifts from yesterday night... 








​


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

It's the Christmas Eve Day! '00 Wenger Military:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Merry Christmas  folks

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

We have been on a Vancouver Island road trip for a few days. Staying in Victoria for the next couple days.

I have been wearing shorts the whole time and am getting a lot of looks up here.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

At least until lunch today.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore the Farer again


That is such a gorgeous watch. I absolutely love the domed crystal, the colors, those hands, and the size. Hell, even the typography is really well done.

The smaller notches and so subtle, and the light blue numerals really complement the color scheme.

Very few watches are this good looking on all dimensions.

The only thing I would change is perhaps the crown - it's gorgeous, but not sure if steel would look better than the bronze.


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

Old school SD4K!


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wore the Farer again


LOVE the color of this dial!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

a.m








p.m.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Mid-day change...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm going to buy one of these someday. It's unavoidable.



Jeep99dad said:


> Wore the Farer again


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Vintage Seamaster for Christmas Eve service. Almost makes me want to pull it off the for-sale forum.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jazzmaster said:


>


So gorgeous!! Congratulations on your beautiful El Primero!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same as yesterday.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oris again today. Going on a two week trip to Europe and I'm having a hard time deciding if i should take this, my Speedy Pro or an inexpensive Russian Diver. Any thoughts from my esteemed fellow forum members?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> So gorgeous!! Congratulations on your beautiful El Primero!


Many thanks -- very much appreciated!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> Oris again today. Going on a two week trip to Europe and I'm having a hard time deciding if i should take this, my Speedy Pro or an inexpensive Russian Diver. Any thoughts from my esteemed fellow forum members?


You'll be creating some new great memories on your trip -- take the watch (or watches) that will bring back some of those memories when you wear it! (I'm partial to chronographs when I travel -- come in useful for timing how long it takes to get from place to place, layovers, etc.).


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

duplicate post...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jazzmaster said:


> Many thanks -- very much appreciated!


What are your first impressions? How would you say it stacks up compared to some of your other amazing pieces?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

It's only right to wear the LHD on Christmas Eve right? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jazzmaster said:


> You'll be creating some new great memories on your trip -- take the watch (or watches) that will bring back some of those memories when you wear it! (I'm partial to chronographs when I travel -- come in useful for timing how long it takes to get from place to place, layovers, etc.).


That's great advice! I was thinking the same thing. I guess I shouldn't worry about something happening to a "nicer" watch. I took this Bell&Ross on my last European adventure (back in 2004) and to Hawaii in 2012.









Maybe it's time for the Speedy to go on an adventure. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Fresh from the AD ... Thought my wife was kidding when she dragged me in there ...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> What are your first impressions? How would you say it stacks up compared to some of your other amazing pieces?


Funny you should ask that. There's always a honeymoon period with every new watch -- but, I gotta say, this one is really impressing me. In the metal, it is just gorgeous. Plus, the 42mm size suits my wrist perfectly. From an aesthetic and technical point of view, it just instantly feels right at home. I had been holding out on getting an El Primero -- hoping that, one day, Zenith would see fit to re-work the overlapping subdials. They did -- and the rest is history! :-!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> Maybe it's time for the Speedy to go on an adventure.


Now, we're talkin'! ;-)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

It's Christmas eve woohoo Happy Holidays to you & yrs.



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A segmented , positively agricultural, Christmas-eve-day


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

This'll do fine for Christmas Eve and Christmas day









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Honeymooning with the Farer Ponting. Changed the strap up today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Porsche Design Auto Chrono


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jazzmaster said:


> Funny you should ask that. There's always a honeymoon period with every new watch -- but, I gotta say, this one is really impressing me. In the metal, it is just gorgeous. Plus, the 42mm size suits my wrist perfectly. From an aesthetic and technical point of view, it just instantly feels right at home. I had been holding out on getting an El Primero -- hoping that, one day, Zenith would see fit to re-work the overlapping subdials. They did -- and the rest is history! :-!


I've wanted an El Primero for about 20 years but for some reason I've never followed through with purchasing one. I like the model you've got and many of its derivatives as well. I've never handled one but have assumed the quality is up there with some impressive company. I'd be willing to bet you've got a keeper there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

That GS diver Looks incredible

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

atdegs said:


> I'm going to buy one of these someday. It's unavoidable.


Exactly how I felt the last... many months


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Metlin said:


> That is such a gorgeous watch. I absolutely love the domed crystal, the colors, those hands, and the size. Hell, even the typography is really well done.
> 
> The smaller notches and so subtle, and the light blue numerals really complement the color scheme.
> 
> ...


Thanks  lots of attention to details and well executed. I do like the bronze crown and how it's a Farer unique feature, part of their identity now


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Good day and merry Christmas.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Gimme a Y


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Did you get any other straps? Not sure I've seen it on mesh.



Jeep99dad said:


> Exactly how I felt the last... many months


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

atdegs said:


> Did you get any other straps? Not sure I've seen it on mesh.


I got the rubber from them and will have something made for it


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Sub Christmas Eve


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Bulova Accutron Gemini for Today

*














_


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Since I'm the first one awake, I'm going to make the coffee, look at all the snow, and enjoy the quiet with my 1959 Multifort Powerwind.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today something affordable made out of maple wood. Light and extremly comfortable to wear. Merry Christmas to everyone. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

New alligator strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all of you guys! Enjoy every moments!








​


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

We are waiting at the customs gate in Victoria. Next segment of our road trip begins.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> New alligator strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very sharp!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Happy Christmas everyone; I hope that Santa has been kind to you all









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Merry, Merry!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Black Bae Red to for Christmas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Porsche Design modded with a cape cod cloth polishing. Brought up from a deep brushed tool watch finish to a sweet satin polished and much more versatile dress/casual piece in about 45min. The dial seems to pop much more as well. #Keeper


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Speedy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)

Hmm..why not here? Pic appears in Tapatalk WUS


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Merry Christmas to all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

MOV said:


> Very sharp!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks it took a while to find something that worked 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Reclaimer (Jul 29, 2014)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Farer Ponting dressed up in green for Christmas at work










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Christmas watches!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

DutchMongolian said:


> Black Bae Red to for Christmas


What happened to your real bae?


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Merry Xmas!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Merry Christmas all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This year Santa brought me pneumonia for Christmas, but I shall persevere! Merry Christmas everyone!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

OSD while the kids open presents.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Metlin said:


> What happened to your real bae?


Lol and which one is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Santa dropped this off last night...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

franco60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have I seen that strap before?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## Soundhunter (Dec 4, 2017)

Wishing all the best of the holiday season!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## afarrell85 (Sep 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Sporting my TICINO Type B!!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Azores

Merry Christmas people!









New travel-sized Tapatalk is more discrete, and fits in your pocket without that embarrassing bulge.


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That is a wonderful looking watch!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Happy Christmas


----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer rubber strap on the Lander GMT playing Christmas ornament 
That dial 









Earlier had it on leather when we opened presents  
Can't wait to dive into that book


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

@sal4 Santa was good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Merry Christmas one and all!










Got a sweet hand-crafted watch roll!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L on a blue Filson canvas strap







​


----------



## maxymax (Nov 8, 2016)

Merry Christmas and a very happy, prosperous, successful and Speedy New Year to all at WUS! :-!


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Rig for low-light


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer rubber strap on the Lander GMT playing Christmas ornament
> That dial
> 
> 
> ...


E.N.V.I.O.U.S. the dial indeed, oh how one covets!

life is too short to contemplate how long life is


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone !

Quite an awesome watch related bounty for my first year as a WIS wanna be, from my girlfriend and family... a wolf watch winder, 3 seater matching case and funky white swatch with colour wheel date function for the summer festivals and tanned skin arms :-d 








I think Bowie approves...









Have a great time peeps... wishing you well :-!


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Apia said:


> New strap ;-)


Where can i find that strap pls

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

kurt1962 said:


> @sal4 Santa was good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new Seiko SNZG13. It looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

Good Christmas! This one actually came in earlier in the week but it went under the tree til today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

BarelyGA-ME06 said:


> Good Christmas! This one actually came in earlier in the week but it went under the tree til today.


Damn. That is the greatest watch ever made, IMHO.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic

*







_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Apia said:
> 
> 
> > New strap
> ...


Hello,
You can find it here : https://210eastoak.com

You can have -15% account with my code ??Apiacreations?? ;-)


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

My 10yr old wearing her new acquisition after cuddle with the real thing.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWC MKXVIII Heritage on a USAF canvas DrunkArtStraps


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Rolex DSSD Cameron, on my way for a family trip to the dentist, and then to see Ferdinand on my last day of Christmas break before work starts again tomorrow









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Nomos Club.

Enjoy the last days of 2017.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I think this can handle inclement weather.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/seiko-prospex-spb051-pics-review-4598579.html#/topics/4598579

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

LHD last red 26 of 2017









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Belated Merry Christmas to you all.
Hope you had a peaceful and relaxing time with your loved ones.

Finally a quiet time to relax and catch up. It's been a hectic few days.

The Seiko was for this morning and the OM Pradata is on the wrist for the evening.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

orange boxing today


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

And a very Merry Christmas to you as well Andrew.



Andrew T said:


> Merry Christmas to all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


> And a very Merry Christmas to you as well Andrew.


Cheers Brian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you Gino.



Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12755649
> G


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotitonme (Sep 2, 2011)

DB T100...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

It feels like a blue day today...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Merry Christmas to you Gino.


Thanks Brian, I know what you mean by hectic. 24 people for Christmas lunch, at mine. 
G


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Phil.C (Dec 21, 2017)

Going with a panda look today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco today. Happy holidays everyone!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Keeping it simple for the last Speedy Tuesday of 2017










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Lume shot SNZG!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*_


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Late entry for the day. 1966 Rolex GMT Master on Jubilee bracelet.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## tissot99 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Todays offering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Back to the SARW011 while waiting for my Aquis to land


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The bad news? I'm in the office today.

The better news? There are only three of us here today, so it's quiet and relaxing.

The best news? It's my last day of work for 2017!

Still wearing my Benrus-from-another-mother.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

IWC Big Pilot on OEM strap.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

OEM rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hamilton Chrono Matic on vintage brown leather rally strap.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Back to work!


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Still enjoying my new watch and time off with family.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Back to work and starting the workweek with the IWCMKXVIII LPP on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Let the hate begin. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 for this one. Running at +4.5 s/d. Hard to beat the value of the SKX's.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks.

Savoring the last few days of 2017.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Waiting outside my kid's optometrist ... Day 3 of the flu kicking my ass...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Bulova for the day









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

SNZG yet again!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil.C (Dec 21, 2017)

Back to work

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Last GS Wednesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Merc (Jun 21, 2010)

Pepsi Turtle today. I Use the bezel for PT.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Blue Alligator strap + Blue flash lense










Zenith


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Afternoon switch. Just got the BOR bracelet, which is the perfect match for the Blumo.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Santa was very good to me.

Seiko Samurai SRPB97


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)

Zodiac Automatic Blue


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

A great all rounder...









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## markusf (Mar 21, 2017)

erikclabaugh said:


> Carpenter field watch today...


This is fantastic! Hadn't heard of this before but it peaked my interest!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Apia said:


> Hello,
> You can find it here : https://210eastoak.com
> 
> You can have -15% account with my code ??Apiacreations?? ;-)


Cheers mate. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Certina DS-1


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

MuckyMark said:


>


Great looking speed master! What's the reference code on trust?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 12760561
> Certina DS-1


that is a beautiful watch, it has a certain class about it....enjoy.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Omega in the wild today.

One in the bush is worth two in the city...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Santa was very good to me.
> 
> Seiko Samurai SRPB97


Another beauty Brian, congrats
the Samurai looks amazing in Orange, I have the black version, as the orange came out way after I purchased mine.
G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Another beauty Brian, congrats
> the Samurai looks amazing in Orange, I have the black version, as the orange came out way after I purchased mine.
> G


Thanks Gino. I have the blue as well but my weakness is orange.
Cheers

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Thank you! Yes, the applied indices and overall style are very appealing for sure. 

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Remix 249108







​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Haldor&Waterman










Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Holidays are great... time for a single malt (8pm here)...

Glenlivet 18 sounds perfect :-!

















Cheers !


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

60°F today in Portugal. It's time to paddle surf with my lefty invicta (8926OB). Normally i prefer unbranded dials (no name & no logo) but this one says "Cincuenta braz






as" (Fifty fathoms...). Snow flakes hands + Red bezel insert.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

SRPC43K Zimbe Samurai









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C (2005)


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Got the new addition on, right now:







.

Loving it .


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Newest member of the family....2017 Oris Aquis. Landed yesterday. Surprised at how un-toolish it really is.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver
















​


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf today


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Thursday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My latest and last addition of 2017(I think) The asymmetrically gorgeous Longines Big Eye Chrono  on a DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
Have a great day. B


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

It's too dang cold in the Midwest.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

This has been my companion since Monday (except Tuesday). This one is all about the dial.


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Phil.C (Dec 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly arrived this morning SKX007 Full Camo Mod, just in time to finish the Igloo and tunnel with my Son & Rambo...



























​


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Awesome tunnel Simon.
Great camo.
Stay warm. I'm sure it's as cold there as it is here.



DMCBanshee said:


> Freshly arrived this morning SKX007 Full Camo Mod, just in time to finish the Igloo and tunnel with my Son & Rambo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


> Awesome tunnel Simon.
> Great camo.
> Stay warm. I'm sure it's as cold there as it is here.


Thanks Brian! Tunnel seems to be short but it a good 20' long. You re right the stove stay hot these days...

Tapawatch


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening swap to the Raven












G


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

It's really hard to get a good picture of this Rado.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcnorway (Jan 20, 2017)

Giving my new Tissot Le Locle Powermatic som wristtime today


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks Brian! Tunnel seems to be short but it a good 20' long. You re right the stove stay hot these days...
> 
> Tapawatch


WOW chaps, if we have 4" of snow, London grinds to a halt. Trains stop running, airports close down, thousands of accidents in vehicles, national weather warnings, people are advised to work from home or let out early from work. 
And you guys have meters of snow and don't butt an eyelid. Just shows how prepared we are in the UK. Makes me laugh..
G


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Catching the ferry home to Vancouver. 
GMT-Master 1675


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Working late with the be Panerai PAM 724.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Wishing you all the best of health ...


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Aggie88 said:


> Back to work!


Gigem!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

BreitlingAggie said:


> Gigem!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Gig'em Aggies! BTHO of Wake Forest!


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Christopher Ward.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta Triumph with anthracite dial









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Enjoying some red highlights today...









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX

Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Model building today and day 3 with the SNZG13.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A great little worker-bee from one of our esteemed members


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drummie1914 (Mar 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Trident GMT:


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Playing with my pressie... watch winders are cool !


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#BERNHARDT #F71







*


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Follow the link below and show us your wrist shot GIF (animated photo).

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4602429


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

#theJapaneseSubmariner on Strapcode Angus Jubilee


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Sky Dweller 2 tone, seems to be the only one I wear recently









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Three-peat for this one.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My choice for the morning.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

The old faithful, Combat 6 today.


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Wearing new arrival - Zenith Elite Ultra Thin on my favourite Nomos shell
Cordovan strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Itubij said:


> This has been my companion since Monday (except Tuesday). This one is all about the dial.


It's gorgeous 
Congrats


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Continuing with the Longines Big Eye on a Horween English Tan Dublin for FliegerFriday  ✈ 
TGIF 



























It really doesn't wear big. Here is a different perspective with more distance. 
6.8" wrist


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

AaaVee said:


> Wearing new arrival - Zenith Elite Ultra Thin on my favourite Nomos shell
> Cordovan strap


Classic!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

Seiko glory









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Can't seem to stop wearing this one....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Staying with the Aquis!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 5 with Dan. You'll miss the details from afar, but upon closer look there is a lot going on that works well together - sand textured dial, brushed steel hour track and blued second hand in a subdial with concentric circles...that's a lot of stuff for under $200.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's gorgeous
> Congrats


Thank you. I'm enjoying it.

Wanna trade for the Longines Big Eye? lol


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Deep Sea Cermet Vintage Chrono to end the work week.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Itubij said:


> Thank you. I'm enjoying it.
> 
> Wanna trade for the Longines Big Eye? lol


hmmmm... no but tempting 
I do want one. I'd Trade you with something else. I have to sell 5 Watches.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Long drive home with the Hammy Jazzmaster Chrono.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundhunter (Dec 4, 2017)

Still love this watch - scratches both my aviation and chrono itch at the moment
44 is a bit big but stays faithful to the genre from what I have read


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

For a nice Friday hike










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwheatley (Nov 15, 2009)

Keeping it casual.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

IWC Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince


----------



## Phil.C (Dec 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Freshly arrived this morning SKX007 Full Camo Mod, just in time to finish the Igloo and tunnel with my Son & Rambo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick mod, buddy! Stay warm


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vlance said:


> Sick mod, buddy! Stay warm


Thanks my friend 

Tapawatch


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

2254 - first time wearing it since it came back from a service.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Straton Watch Co. Synchro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Hammy for the long drive to the desert for the weekend ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Speedy today...


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Three-peat for this one.


Fabulous! Is that a yobokies BOR?

Mine says hello.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

steadyrock said:


> Fabulous! Is that a yobokies BOR?
> 
> Mine says hello.
> 
> ...


Thanks, and yes it is.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

When hiking in the Alaskan winter, you bring the right tools.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#T-Navigator














*


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Ramos84 (Feb 1, 2016)

Look what came in the mail









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, that was an expensive trip to town...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

So happy with this decision.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4302
​


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

After several traveling mishaps we were rerouted to Dublin for a layover. Speedy by my side. Onto Brussels today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice execution!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Vulcain Cricket Nautical


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod On Canvas








​


----------



## krzychoks (Nov 2, 2008)

"Pepsi"


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

A gift from my wife for Christmas.
That makes my Seiko Dive watch collection complete. SKX007, Sumo, srp777, baby tuna srp641k1 and my grail watch sbdx014 the emperor tuna.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Helm









Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Perfect morning. Snow ❄ blowing finished, pecan oatmeal and coffee done and my black lab cuddled up asleep on my lap. 5 day in a row for new Seiko SNZG13. I haven't worn the same watch for this long in decades.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

New alligator strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Just received my Aquis and was worried that I might have to sell my Borealis because it was too similar. Problem Solved!! Cascais on a sailcloth strap...


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Saturday morning coffee with my 166.0161









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The time tonneau


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Pfleiger Pflaturday


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Been sitting for 10 days on the winder and it is running 5 seconds fast. Gotta love GS!

Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

A gift from the wifey that doesn't get much wrist time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today been swapping between these two
























g


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

run23 said:


>


only one word needed
AWSOME
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

CFK-OB said:


> Well, that was an expensive trip to town...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats
expensive.............but awsome, the watch for every occasion.
G


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Trieste LE on Tropic rubber this morning. 
Really like the clean white dial, i couldn't capture the nice texture.


----------



## Phil.C (Dec 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Night shift again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Jeffie007 said:


> A gift from my wife for Christmas.
> That makes my Seiko Dive watch collection complete. SKX007, Sumo, srp777, baby tuna srp641k1 and my grail watch sbdx014 the emperor tuna.
> View attachment 12766847


Group shot please


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

The old faithful beater that has been beaten and needs a bath!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Right now as of 20 or so minutes ago:









Archimede Pilot 45mm Automatic.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Awesome! Just ordered a couple.



Apia said:


> Hello,
> You can find it here : https://210eastoak.com
> 
> You can have -15% account with my code ??Apiacreations?? ;-)


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

SM 300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B3 Carbon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris Hughes said:


> Right now as of 20 or so minutes ago:
> 
> View attachment 12767669
> 
> ...


Love that watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Last midday of the year in Melbourne, wearing the watch that started it all and brought me to WUS...

Have a great 365th day of 2017 all and wishing you health, hapiness and good fortune in to the new year :-!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#T-Navigator






















*


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Vintage IWC.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241724.1








​


----------



## flathead59 (Dec 30, 2009)

Casio ProTrek. All the best in the new year!

Mark


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K

*







_


----------



## StonerDude (Nov 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Trying in some vintage Breitling


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy NYE everyone 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

brunemto said:


> Vulcain Cricket Nautical


Wow! Love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

This 1's for Saturday's posts. Got sidetracked halfway through posting it.

CHEERS !!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Scurfa Diver 1


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

zuiko said:


> View attachment 12768969


 Right On !!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with SKX007 Camo Mod








​​


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Back to smaller size










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Orion!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

6 days in a row!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

HAPPY NEW YEAR 












G


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

RUSH2689 said:


> Great looking speed master! What's the reference code on trust?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, sorry for tardy response. It's a 3570.50.00 on a Di Modell Rallye.


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

The last hours in 2017 for me the Seiko Landmaster Spring Drive









Best regards from Germany and a happy new year 2018
Andi


----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)

Happy new year!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

First day out with my newly modded Mil Bay 37 on CloaReb leather.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Happy new year to all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy New year !this watch of mine knows how ro party !









But as you can see below... my girlfriend is two timing me.. :-d









Oh dear, sorry about that


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dbl post...

...but... why not...









HNY from Harry Elis !


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy New Year to you as well Gino. 
All the best in 2018.



Watchcollector21 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR
> View attachment 12769611
> View attachment 12769613
> G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Cheers Andrew. All the best to you in 2018.



Andrew T said:


> Happy new year to all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


> Cheers Andrew. All the best to you in 2018.


Cheers Brian, hope it's a safe and prosperous one for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Take a peek at the temperature gauge. Brr!










See you fine folks next year.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The warm red burst of happy new year!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Cocktail  Time (pun intended)


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Spending time with Dan (Henry).


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Phil.C (Dec 21, 2017)

Last one for 2017! Happy New Year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

GS hi-beat diver. Happy New Year everyone.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Stepping out to pop fireworks with my family, happy New Year everyone









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Going into the New Year with my SNZG13 and some Einstök Toasted Porter. Happy New Year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels

*







_


----------



## SpeedyFreak (Dec 23, 2017)

Wearing my Baume & Mercier Clifton Retograde Date Automatic today.

Happy new year guys!









Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Rang in the new year with the family.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Happy New Year!








It's not just a dive watch... it's a Doxa

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Happy new year everyone!!!


----------



## kmsmd (Jul 25, 2017)

Hamilton with the tux

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Happy New Year to you as well Gino.
> All the best in 2018.


All the best to you & your family for new year, keep warm keep safe Brian
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Happy new year to all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


happy new year to you and family Andrew, 
keep safe mate.
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> happy new year to you and family Andrew,
> keep safe mate.
> G


Cheers Gino, likewise to you and yours, have a safe and prosperous one. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

50 shades of green









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)

This one..


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Going with my vintage Vantage 21 jewel for day one 2018:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Happy New Year to Everyone Health and Happiness!
*







​


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy New Year!! We're in Lille France heading to London. Bruges Belgium was gorgeous but our jet lagged kids were sleeping in the car and it was pouring rain (all of my rain gear is in my lost suitcase) so we didn't get out to walk around. Luckily my lost suitcase is due to be delivered today to our hotel in London.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

I always like to see somebody appreciating a Vantage. Nice one.



kurt1962 said:


> Going with my vintage Vantage 21 jewel for day one 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Happy New Year to all!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

HNY!


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

atdegs said:


> I always like to see somebody appreciating a Vantage. Nice one.


Thank you. I have the Life magazine from '63 where this very watch is featured in an advertisement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

I am watching the M Outback Bowl.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko Coutura


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice! What's the model? There's an old watch advertisement thread somewhere you should add it to.

This was my favorite. 











kurt1962 said:


> Thank you. I have the Life magazine from '63 where this very watch is featured in an advertisement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

atdegs said:


> Nice! What's the model? There's an old watch advertisement thread somewhere you should add it to.
> 
> This was my favorite.


Oh man, I love that. I have find that thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Trying to decide if I want to take an afternoon nap. Having a cold or flu is not a great thing.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Christmas decor and Santa going back in the box until next year.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started 2018 with the awesome Farer Lander GMT


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Starting the New Year with precision


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Phil.C (Dec 21, 2017)

Happy new year! Zenith for the first day of 2018









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Perrelet Seacraft 777 chronograph


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Happy New Year!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Either your Burnham glows more than my Sandford, or that was a tricky shot. Well done.



frtorres87 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TetheredToTime (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241656 on a black leather strap​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_







_


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
> -peejaydoubleyou


Beautifull!
Model and brand?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

YM


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

Morning work out watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Poor mans Aerospace

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Musicfreak1988 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the work week with the Longines Big Eye on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather  have a great day 
B


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Aquis on custom leather












G


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Baby its cold outside.


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

First work day of 2018 with my DeVille.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

@meezly, loving it still.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Here it is, today I´m wearing my PO on a grey Nato


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

0℉ outside this morning. WTF!


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

r171pt said:


> Here it is, today I´m wearing my PO on a grey Nato
> 
> View attachment 12774039


My favorite numerals of any watch.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This is what I chose for the 2nd day of the year!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Jaeger-LeCoultre Deep Sea Chronograph


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Citizaner (Feb 11, 2013)

Had to take this off to get a decent picture without any blurring.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

kurt1962 said:


> @meezly, loving it still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it, that bezel is getting a lovely patina. 
I'm wearing the Seamaster GMT and finishing my days off with a scotch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StonerDude (Nov 26, 2017)

Sporty Speedy!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil.C (Dec 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

The EONE Bradley is my companion today.

I think it's a fitting watch, since I'm collecting paperwork for a hearing with the VA.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Oh! Lagavulin. Nice. My mates recently sent me a bottle of that from Ireland.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

My first purchase of 2018.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Master Compressor Chrono









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening swap






G


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Hopefully it's warmer wherever you are.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

MOV said:


> My first purchase of 2018.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Congrats, looks great!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Milus Instant Date Automatic reissue 













#1662 of 1940


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## IronHorseWar (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina manufacture Tribute to Km710 on a DrunkArtStraps canvas.


----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H
​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Amazon special edition pick-up. If you're thinking of buying one check out prices on Amazon's Canadian site.


----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Squamish Chief in winter. 
JLC Master Compressor Chronograph


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Dark. I switched from the grey nato to a burgundy leather for a new look in the new year!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 300M








​


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

1960s Atlantic Worldmaster Original.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the MKXVIII LPP on Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps

Have a great day.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Haven't worn this in a while. Trying to determine which watches stay and which ones go in the coming purge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## IronHorseWar (Jul 26, 2017)

Vlance said:


>


Looks like you've picked up the worst of the urban gentry


----------



## IronHorseWar (Jul 26, 2017)

Nevets750 said:


> Tudor Black Bay Dark. I switched from the grey nato to a burgundy leather for a new look in the new year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the huge space between the strap and case doesn't bother you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

IronHorseWar said:


> So the huge space between the strap and case doesn't bother you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since you mentioned it, yes it does. I bought the strap thinking more about the color and lug width (22mm, of which I have several other pieces with the same width), and not how it would fit between the lug ends and case. Lesson learned! I'll keep this on until I can find a suitable replacement. Nothing gets by the sharp eyes of WUS members! .

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

IronHorseWar said:


> Looks like you've picked up the worst of the urban gentry


If you say so


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Orient Blue Ray 2 with Yobokies's bezel









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Dat blue... NTH Antilles on stock Tropic rubber strap.










New travel-sized Tapatalk is more discrete, and fits in your pocket without that embarrassing bulge.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Bruno Stroszek (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Sunrise Submariner


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

It's cold out 









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Zenith


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I love the dial's color gradient


----------



## emitrepeek (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Trying to keep warm with my Prince Oysterdate









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still with the Oris today






G


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

From yesterday in Canterbury England.








And today at Stonehenge! We're having a great trip. I'm loving driving all over the UK, even if it does take some time getting used to driving on the "other" side of the road.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

Just outa da box!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Seiko solar has been the choice for today.










Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Calling it a day.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Seiko Monaco









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWook (Oct 26, 2013)

Loving this guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Back to work but enough time for a wonder about...

















Have a great day all...


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

One of the best "brand" for modding: Parnis?


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Two line Darth Tuna on a raining day.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Today's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StonerDude (Nov 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Lander GMT tonight


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Time to Sinn again...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice strap


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Vlance said:


>


Great photo, love the ice crystals.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E
​


----------



## AKMtnBiker (Mar 11, 2014)

Omega SMPc









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early Thursday morning folks.


----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

From blue to green today






G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Lander GMT tonight


You nailed this combo Brice, 
that really nice plain strap really brings out that beautiful watch. 
G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

nemanja198 said:


> Beautifull!
> Model and brand?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Moonwalker









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue








​


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

MDT IT said:


>


Always a good story: http://www.collectspace.com/news/news-093015a-apollo-moon-watch-bulova.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Tudor Bronze


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

jah said:


> Tudor Bronze


Great look.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Longines Big Eye on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> You nailed this combo Brice,
> that really nice plain strap really brings out that beautiful watch.
> G


Thank you  I've fallen for this watch. Glad i got it after hesitating for months


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Needed to brighten things up on this cloudy day.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Pulled out the old TAG today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Rolex Submariner w/ date under the cuff today. It's cold outside!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

It's hard to capture the deep emerald green of this Timex dial.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Today it's the crowns. Detailed, clean smooth action and don't get in each other's way. However, the lug intereferes with the bezel crown at 4 - not enough for a bad interaction, but enough to be noticed.


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Just in!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Soundhunter (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

Soundhunter said:


> View attachment 12780003


Love this!


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Seiko Astron today


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Laco









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Black Bay Red









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

A watch, an iPhone, and a steel restaurant table. (And yeah, I moved the hands.) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

About as close to the water as it's likely to get...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Threw some spare ribs in the oven about a hour ago, as it feels like - 14°f outside today. I'll use this one to time the last 20 minutes for the sauce!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

masterClock said:


> A watch, an iPhone, and a steel restaurant table. (And yeah, I moved the hands.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


don't blame you, Black Bay Steel. Only one word needed,...
AWSOME
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tommyboy31 said:


> Laco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tommy, that Laco is a beauty......my favourite model of the Laco
looks pretty cold there mate, keep warm.
G


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

Watchshot during a blizzard in Timesquare.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Tommy, that Laco is a beauty......my favourite model of the Laco
> looks pretty cold there mate, keep warm.
> G


This is the Leipzig, and at 42mm it still wears a bit big on my tiny wrist. I don't give a damn though because these are awesome. I figured I'd like it when I bought it, but I fell in love hard with this piece.

Also, it's not too cold today, but this weekend it'll be ridiculous in New England.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Friday morning in Melbourne town...









Speedy Racing for the win...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko 7018-7000 from '71









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

dark


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing the Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Drunkart canvas. This thing had to be one of the best watch bargains of '17.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Heuer Monaco. One of my oldest and favorite pieces.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

thejames1 said:


> Seiko 7018-7000 from '71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shots!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sobinum (Nov 3, 2017)

Fresh out the box!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Hotspur000 (Dec 25, 2011)

Raymond Weil Tradition.

Yes, it's only a quartz, but I really like the style and face design.

The battery had died ages ago and I'd been lazy to get it replaced, but I finally did a few days ago and have been wearing it ever since.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TGI Friday, 
squale on gasgasbones












G


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

nemanja198 said:


> Beautifull!
> Model and brand?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk




"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes; I do actually own Watches with date features!


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## odyssus (Mar 25, 2014)

Orient polaris GMT, white dial ?️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

TGIF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm done ❄ blowing. Better go out and ❄ blow again. Seiko SNZG14 today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

My new arrival.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marc & Sons Sub







​


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TC2 today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TGIF

Still freezing here and braving the cold with the Farer Lander GMT for FarerFriday 

Have a great day 
B


















It felt really cold by the train tracks 









Much warmer in the train  later


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

masterClock said:


> A watch, an iPhone, and a steel restaurant table. (And yeah, I moved the hands.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like it. It or the B.B. black gilt dial may be my next Watch


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

70s Porsche Design on original bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Between the beveled crystal and the bling, it's hard to get a good shot of this Rado, but it's nice to get it away from the wife every once in a while.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Bathys Benthic


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

pyddet said:


> Between the beveled crystal and the bling, it's hard to get a good shot of this Rado, but it's nice to get it away from the wife every once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Defused indirect light is a good start, very nice watch by the way!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

BBB in bleak midwinter.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

It's even more pleasant when you can wear a watch assembled by yourself (APH Paris Watchmaking for beginners, advance course). I am proud of this one that I enjoy wearing although it is not lefty modded.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

platty


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Rangeman


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Decided to go vintage American today with an old WWII Hamilton.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Sinn 356.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnitguy (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> TGIF
> 
> Still freezing here and braving the cold with the Farer Lander GMT for FarerFriday
> 
> ...


Freezing? Where is the snow? . Love the watch!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_P (Nov 26, 2017)

Squale 1521

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StonerDude (Nov 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kmitch12 (Jan 9, 2016)

Aqua Terra Skyfall


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

116610

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotspur000 (Dec 25, 2011)

gatormac said:


> Decided to go vintage American today with an old WWII Hamilton.
> 
> View attachment 12783031
> 
> ...


Wow ... where did you dig that up?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Trying out my new Barton leather straps from M2M purchase.




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Enjoying Panther Hollow's Vanilla Porter after a productive week of work.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to start the weekend with the Raven Trekker and some


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Going out to Fleming's Steakhouse


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

A beautiful sunny & warm Saturday morning and time to give the balcony a sweep.


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm wearing my Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300 again today. I really like this watch. It's very different from all my other watches and 
I like the black ice PVD coating and digital/analogue display.








​


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

montres said:


> View attachment 12782365
> 
> View attachment 12782367


Awesome!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

New watch! Thanks to purchase from a fellow WUS alum. Happy with this beauty. 
1967 Jaeger LeCoultre


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not sure how to display the picture.

https://i.imgur.com/Gn9eOxo.jpg


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

At work today, so this one again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

️
️









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis vintage diver on new-to-me Barton leather.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Still in love with this 6 months on


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

IWC Porsche Chrono









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZF97


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

It's a good day to get out the late 50s Enicar sport. HAGWE, y'all









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

My wrist partner is the TC3 today on Horween leather












G


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

Electric blue SMP on leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Curved lugs for daaaays.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to post by wore the Nodus Trieste polar white LE, 1of10, on DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Cheers.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Guinand Duograph Chrono Klassik. Limited edition of 50 pieces.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blnr


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Machester Watch Works "Equinox" Automtic on 22mm Vintage Rally


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## wilson007 (Feb 4, 2014)

Orion 38 on a brown cordovan strap.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks to fellow WIS TC3, I was able to switch to this fab Seiko SUS Alarm Chrono mid-day.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

Not much of a bracelet fan in general but giving this 1450 a try, so far so good!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

pyddet said:


> Thanks to fellow WIS TC3, I was able to switch to this fab Seiko SUS Alarm Chrono mid-day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! You found that fast!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Freshly back from a quick steam clean at my AD, and having a link removed as I head to the skin tightening climate of Minnesota tomorrow.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow! Love the dial.



WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on a DrunkArtStraps USAF Canvas


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

It's 12° here in Lansing today staying inside, helping out with the laundry, with my little Citizen... Let's see if the solar cells show up...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

6309









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening swap
prometheus ocean diver on gasgasbones


















G


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

JeanRichard 1681.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Visiting Johnson Space Center in Houston today while family is in town. I don't think I can fit that one in my drawer. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Longines Big Eye 
Horween natural chromexcel 
DrunkArtStraps


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

What a great photo of an outstanding watch. 



Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 12786291


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm switching between two reddish-brown straps for my Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W​


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

zed073 said:


> What a great photo of an outstanding watch.


Very kind, Thank You!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III for Today

*







_


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A sweet one in today from one of our esteemed members


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

It's Sunday evening. What better way to finish than with a GS and a good whisky...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedyFreak (Dec 23, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> From yesterday in Canterbury England.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great watch, and enjoy your trip

Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedyFreak (Dec 23, 2017)

Tag Time Today









Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual 114300 39mm Blue Dial.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)

CASIO ROYALE
All in ;-)


----------



## LexEtAnnihilato (Jun 14, 2017)

A17390, love it


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Still with SKX007 Camo Mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of mods but I love this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Aren't these crazy-awesome? Super tool watches and terrific bang-for-buck with these Seikos!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Sir-Guy said:


> Take a peek at the temperature gauge. Brr!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to Siberi...er, Minnesota!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MrLinde said:


> I'm not a fan of mods but I love this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Camo pattern looks great on SKX.

Tapawatch


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis vintage inspired diver on Barton leather again today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

At work again today, but not too busy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

B04 movement.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Crazy watch !!!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Intra-matic


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SRX014 & a Little Helper that charges PDQ !!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Zenith


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

castlk said:


> _*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch...I wish it came in 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

New arrival.


----------



## Phil.C (Dec 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Airborne 44 today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Hypebeasting with the Tudor Bronze!


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## StonerDude (Nov 26, 2017)

My pride and joy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

Steinhart


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

jah said:


> Hypebeasting with the Tudor Bronze!


Has a patina started to develop yet?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

RUSH2689 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Classic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

A lazy Seamaster Sunday. Web surfing, watching football, and trying to get motivated for my list of honey-do's.

Edit: I just checked the honey-do list and apparently posting wrist shots is not on it.


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

In ️









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

This morning






this evening






G


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

I thought I was the only one who changes watches throughout the day 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

rickpal14 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

EP today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

First day back at work. Oh well, at least I can add a bit of colour into it...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Old school style


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

StArted the day with the IWCMKXVIII Heritage Titanium on a USAF canvas from DrunkArtStraps 


















Ending the weekend cooking with the Longines Big Eye on Horween natural chromexcel


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

I took this earlier today but am just getting around to posting. I see I wasn't the only one wearing the Expedition today!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> This morning
> View attachment 12788577
> this evening
> View attachment 12788581
> G


Great minds think alike Gino! I had my Expedition on this AM as well! Cheers!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I've been trolling the Citizen Nighthawk appreciation thread for the past two days so I decided to wear my other Nighthawk today: Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E​


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

3rd last day of my Xmas/New Year break before returning to the salt mines on Thursday :-(

Decided to wear my Ball Fireman NECC to cope with the rigours of lazing around home. Here it is on a Borealis rubber strap....which is so much better than the fingerprint magnet bracelet it came with:


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TNavigator







*


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Decisions decisions...
️️









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Certina DS2 Precidrive.

Happy Monday.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Great minds think alike Gino! I had my Expedition on this AM as well! Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


You are right Steven, great minds think alike, and even better, this is not the 1st time we have done it, 
love it. 
Have a good one my friend.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Ocean Diver today






G

BigClive, do you think your lessons on strap folding are paying off. 
And I know it doesn't compare to your signature fold.:roll:
G


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Frederique Constant Classics Automatic FC-303MC4P6


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Marvelight Monday*.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PolWatch Vintage Diver on Perlon








​


----------



## TDLux (May 31, 2012)

This one. Not big, not clever but it ticks!


----------



## campodan (Jan 1, 2018)

Because work can be messy










Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've neglected the Oris with the late 2017 4 new arrivals. Time to remediate that


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Enjoying a day off and switched up strap on my 16 year old Wenger Swiss Military to the new-to-me brown Barton leather.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 7 and looking at how the watch fits (for comfort). I have a "twisted" wrist so very few watches sit flush against it. This one with the curved lugs does a great job hugging my wrist for a comfortable wear.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Second change for today, UN Marine Diver.

Have a great Monday.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

On an Intra-matic kick lately. 38mm Intra-matic on 214 E Oak.


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Itubij said:


> Day 7 and looking at how the watch fits (for comfort). I have a "twisted" wrist so very few watches sit flush against it. This one with the curved lugs does a great job hugging my wrist for a comfortable wear.


What is a "twisted" wrist? Nice watch by the way..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Phil.C (Dec 21, 2017)

My first watch purchase of 2018









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Dark now on grey leather.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

dupe


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

IWC Aquatimer.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> What is a "twisted" wrist? Nice watch by the way..
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Twisted is the word I use to describe the articulation of the ulna and radius (forearm bones) with the bones of the wrist. Because of our anatomy, there is a slight twist in the forearm at the wrist joint.

Mine is such that if I were to wear a watch and not fiddle with it, the face of the watch would slide outward and position to the outside of my forearm (the outermost lug would sit off the side and the innermost lug would sit on top of my forearm). Think of a lose watch strap - the watch slides all over the place, except with me, it slides to the outside.

This pic (though slightly exaggerated due to camera angle) shows it a little. The inner lug is climbing on to the top of my wrist, thereby pushing the dial "off the other side" of my hand.


----------



## Mangione (Jan 5, 2018)

Vintage today...


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## dlschohn (Feb 17, 2016)

Love the strap choice


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Blue Monday with the Halios Seaforth










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Definitely a "play with my watches" day. Switched straps and bracelets then a little photo shoot.









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

SNDF


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

fois


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Vlance said:


>


Pure class, Vlance!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

When in doubt, notch it out


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L







​


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical on Honey Leather

*







_


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

This...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That's an interesting "bezel bracelet," @Peejaydoubleyou! Cool photo.


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

Sun.









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

First acquisition of 2018


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m 








​


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy Ventura Tuesday, y'all.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Overslept!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

ML masterpiece small seconds


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TC2 Tuesday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival, but I'm still in decision mode.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new arrival for me too. 
Beautiful and nice quality too yet I'm not sold 100% on the wrist. We'll see


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> The new arrival for me too.
> Beautiful and nice quality too yet I'm not sold 100% on the wrist. We'll see


Looks perhaps a tad ill fitting, but I otherwise very much enjoy the aesthetics of these models.


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Something classy for the office


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

No one seems to want this, so I might as well wear it. Too nice to leave at home in the dark.


----------



## Mangione (Jan 5, 2018)

Titoni today...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Oris TT1 on ostrich leg leather from combat straps.












G


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> The new arrival for me too.
> Beautiful and nice quality too yet I'm not sold 100% on the wrist. We'll see


Congrats Brice, it's a beautiful piece, but take it from me it looks good on you, 
however it has to feel comfortable on wrist to you, and I know you are pretty particular when it comes to watches.
enjoy it. All the best
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Aggie88 said:


> TC2 Tuesday


WOW mate, only one word springs to mind
OUTSTANDING, 
reminds me of mine, hahaha
G


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Pretty cool find...but don't know much about it....on my own one-piece










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Deep Sea Cermet Vintage Chrono.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## loulax07 (Jan 9, 2017)

my new fave daily
Steinhart Nav B chrono with 7750 mvt


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks good...although I think the Farer GMT looks better!



Jeep99dad said:


> The new arrival for me too.
> Beautiful and nice quality too yet I'm not sold 100% on the wrist. We'll see


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 12792897


Wow!!! what a beauty


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Greetings from Paris! (taken yesterday)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

pyddet said:


> Between the beveled crystal and the bling, it's hard to get a good shot of this Rado, but it's nice to get it away from the wife every once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the ref # for this watch?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Have a great day all...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

irish0625 said:


> What's the ref # for this watch?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


648.0408.3.061

That generation is powered by the ETA 2836-2. Be sure to read up on how to spot a fake Rado if you buy pre-owned.


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Some mid-70's funk with the Omega Speedmaster Mark V 176.0014 for #SpeedyTuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Late afternoon change...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

On the road all week for "spy training", so I'm sporting my travel watch.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Manchester Watch Works "Equinox" automatic on vintage rally.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

HEXA Osprey.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

Just arrived


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

RUSH2689 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A classic timepiece.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Primo Chronograph CA0467-11H​


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Dowantwatches said:


> Just arrived
> View attachment 12794559
> 
> View attachment 12794563


Just received mine today also. Love it!


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Old tech, new tech...









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Sistem51








*


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Tuna.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> Just received mine today also. Love it!


Great looking piece. What brand is it?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

I received this as a gift 10 years ago; the Stührling Regatta Endeavor. For someone to know me well enough to buy me a watch makes it special.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmitch12 (Jan 9, 2016)

Explorer II Polar


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II








​


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Tennis time 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Type 20 Extra Special









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

My new Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver on a Crown and Buckle strap.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Best $30 I ever spent


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWC MKXVIII LPP on Horween November Sky leather


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sometimes it's not love at first sight, so I'll have to date this one for a week to see if we can continue the relationship or not.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

New arrival: the affordable panda chronograph from EMG Watches. The DL63 uses the case and movement of the Seagull 1963 with more of a racing style dial.


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Welcome to Calgary and -20C. Ugh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day members. Melbourne Flinders today.

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Rado Diastar Jubile again today...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Oh no! Diver on leather. Should I burn it?


----------



## Mangione (Jan 5, 2018)

Orient EV09-01 Auto today...


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 9. Blue popper...


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Great White =]


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm resolving to wear something different tomorrow


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

Pretty happy with his combo today


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

SM 300 at Lake Oconee clubhouse just chillin' for lunch. What a gorgeous place. Nothing like the Georgia pines (Ritz-Carlton doesn't hurt!).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Metal and glass oddly tribal feel


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L








​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my green sub for hump day this week


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,Pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## tissot99 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

MontBlanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Some days you feel blue and some days you feel orange!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

CFK-OB said:


> Some days you feel blue and some days you feel orange!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 On Bracelet








​


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Alpha Jump Hour Automatic


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Masterpiece


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## BBCDoc (Dec 23, 2008)

Like to mix up the classes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Manufacture Tribute to KM710 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## martycus (Feb 21, 2015)

Speedmaster Mark II 145.014










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki King 40mm

Happy Thursday folks.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Both had on our black dials today. Quite the difference noticed with the lack of AR on the Seiko. Still love it to bits though.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Squale 1521 on one-piece nato. Something perfect/super clean about this combination. Classic.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

oso2276 said:


> Monta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

It's amazing how dirty a Monster can get when it gets loose!










Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Torre (Jun 3, 2011)

Threads like this always seem to make me buy another watch...or two.


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Wearing the Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver today.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis vintage inspired diver on navy Barton leather nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Subtle mix and match - threw my rivet bracelet from my Black Bay Steel on my ETA 79220n Classic. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Late 50s Enicar Sport on StrapsCo leather today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Panerai Marine Oracle Team USA









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Omega Seamaster GMT Great White









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TC2 expedition on Erika Originals Marine National strap. 
Seriously comfterble.


















G


----------



## matthias7777777 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nomos Metro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Chronostop and scotch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Headed out to a GTG with the Longines Big Eye chrono on natural Horween chromexcel leather.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K today


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241723.1








​


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III

*







_


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Ball Engineer Master II Worldtimer


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Blue lives matter...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hamilton Thin-O-Matic, 38mm:


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TGi Friday and had to be TC2.
2 new nato from Horoloholics. New company in Uk producing one of the best nato I have tried. 1.4mm thick 
seatbelt very soft material. As good as the omega nato no joke. 
BEST BIT IS THE PRICE.... £8.95 I think that is about $11 US. That is shipped in the UK. If you like nato's try them out.
























Floating keeper for maximum adjustability.
G


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

These.
One on the right to keep accurate time, remind me I don't exercise enough and to monitor alerts, calls and messages. The other to remind me none of that matters









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)

BBCDoc said:


> Like to mix up the classes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks great, I'm craving a big mac now


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

Still on a vintage kick.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

This is the oldest watch in my collection. I bought this new on a blue sharkskin strap for half price on holidays somewhere in Europe. I don't remember where and I don't remember when, but it must have been late 90s. As soon as I saw it in the window of a small watch shop on a cobblestone street, I loved it.

Unfortunately, that beautiful strap deteriorated, so I bought the bracelet as I didn't want to keep replacing the strap. I remember thinking at the time that the price for the bracelet was ridiculous. How naive I was...

This was the watch that started it all for me. Although I don't wear it very often any more, it still holds a special place and it was my sole watch for four or five years before I started expanding my collection. It's probably why I still have such a soft spot for Seiko.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko today while traveling to a speaking engagement.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sorting out the route to Spain in June (motorcycle road trip).
This little '5' gets very little wear these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Blue lives matter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> TGi Friday and had to be TC2.
> 2 new nato from Horoloholics. New company in Uk producing one of the best nato I have tried. 1.4mm thick
> seatbelt very soft material. As good as the omega nato no joke.
> BEST BIT IS THE PRICE.... £8.95 I think that is about $11 US. That is shipped in the UK. If you like nato's try them out.
> ...


Very nice combo Gino 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

MWW Equinox


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

For the first part of the day....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Day....Evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seacraft


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

View attachment DSC_5234.jpg


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Orange monster


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> TC2 expedition on Erika Originals Marine National strap.
> Seriously comfterble.
> View attachment 12799091
> View attachment 12799093
> ...


That's a great looking strap for the Expedition Gino!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> TGi Friday and had to be TC2.
> 2 new nato from Horoloholics. New company in Uk producing one of the best nato I have tried. 1.4mm thick
> seatbelt very soft material. As good as the omega nato no joke.
> BEST BIT IS THE PRICE.... £8.95 I think that is about $11 US. That is shipped in the UK. If you like nato's try them out.
> ...


Another great find for the TC2 Gino! I'll have to check it out.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

SKX009


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Office closed and working from home. Here comes the ice and snow. TGIF!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Standard protocol now


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 Domed 








​


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Master Compressor Chrono









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Another great find for the TC2 Gino! I'll have to check it out.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Thanks Steven, 
it is a real quality strap. 
You built up an amazing collection. Love every single piece mate.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Very nice combo Gino
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrew,
you have to take lots of pics on this road trip. Sounds amazing.
G.


----------



## Alex_P (Nov 26, 2017)

Raven Defender

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Alex_P said:


> Raven Defender
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love this watch.
i have the steel version. So cool.
G


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Thanks Steven,
> it is a real quality strap.
> You built up an amazing collection. Love every single piece mate.
> G


Gino. I tried to find a website for Horoloholics with no success. Can you tell me where to look? Thanks my friend!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy Certina snow day, y'all.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Ranger.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Headed out to a GTG with the Longines Big Eye chrono on natural Horween chromexcel leather.


I would kill for your strap collection


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tissot Carson P80.

Enjoy the rest of Friday.


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Thanks Andrew,
> you have to take lots of pics on this road trip. Sounds amazing.
> G.


Will do. Don't know why I'm planning the route on a map, got satnav for that, but nowhere near as much fun though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Gino. I tried to find a website for Horoloholics with no success. Can you tell me where to look? Thanks my friend!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


They are on eBay Steven, 
they go by the name doogz1975.
or type in Horoloholics on the bay and should take you there. 
G


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Friday?
Sex as usual. ;-)


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> They are on eBay Steven,
> they go by the name doogz1975.
> or type in Horoloholics on the bay and should take you there.
> G


Thanks buddy!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Stuck in airport hell.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Damasko


----------



## stuartb12 (Aug 30, 2013)

Casual Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


> Damasko


Great shot! Love that watch


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II to end the week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer pilot for FliegerFriday and to start the weekend


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

My wife's wrist shot this time. Am I the only one who has a wife that 'borrows' your watches? I can't complain though, they look better on her than they do on me.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKL09 California Mod:


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Sistem51


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

IWC Portuguieser Chronograph Automatic 3714-46.


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)

heyBJK said:


>


Nice shot, I'm a cat person too


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Juggernaut II








​


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

stuartb12 said:


> Casual Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Casual but awesome


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Weekender









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Marineman


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Starting a white Saturday w the IWC Inge










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

Making breakfast for my wonderful wife


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Invictaaaaaah










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anvilart43 (Dec 18, 2015)

The old trusty SKX007


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZJ03


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Chronomat Airborne...


----------



## Cm_ls1 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Mono on The Wall










Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Now showing. Today only, Hamilton Khaki Navy on rubber.

Have a good one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This old thing, 27-year old faithful companion 
Have a great weekend 
B


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

Skx009!


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Chronostop 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Enjoy your weekend my fellow watch enthusiast!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Seiko vh31 4hz quartz, dress watch for Saturday lunch time..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Crosswind Special









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## poised (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Excuse the wrong date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

EMG DL63


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sometimes I get why Seiko chose the hands they did.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

jimiwilli said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Changed the strap while hanging out at the house watching College Football

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

My wife, while watching me take this picture, "Ugh, they look like an old married couple." 
Considering they belong to an old married couple (well, middle aged) I happily concur.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## TheWook (Oct 26, 2013)

Changing it up soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on DrunkArtStraps canvas this afternoon


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Switched to the IWC MKXVIII Heritage Titanium on DrunkArtStraps canvas this afternoon


Are those hands blued?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hanging out at Wax Taps in Conroe


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Hammy


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

New on the wrist for 2018. Magrette Moana Pacific Kara. 44mm titanium case, ceramic bezel, and sapphire case back. This one will definitely get a lot of weekend and summer wear (not that I won't wear it the rest of the winter!)









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241656 on an aftermarket strap








​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Zeros this Saturday


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

My newly acquired Seiko Presage SARX035









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Vintage IWC.


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Rolex and burger?


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

They made me buy it.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Time and date were set right after the photo was snapped.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 12, consecutively.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels*_


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

I decided to use my Casio to see if the weather report for today was correct. The first reading (bottom of the display) is with the watch fully in the shade: 38.1 degrees Centigrade - that's just over 100 degrees Fahrenheit.

The second is in direct sunlight: 53 degrees Centigrade or 127 degrees Fahrenheit.

It's a hot one today...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Shiny Sunday afternoon


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am wearing my Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241656 again today. The strap is very comfortable and I'm saving the excellent bracelet from scratches a little longer.








​


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Sistem51


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Popped on an old favourite for a walk to the shops...


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

BBR Sunday









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Swiss or Italian?









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Now that is a bit of different version of their deck watch. Limited I assume. Excellent really!



Ygrene said:


>


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SNAF01


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dievas Zeta








​


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Seiko SNAF01
> 
> View attachment 12805719
> View attachment 12805723
> ...


That is a sweet watch!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> That is a sweet watch!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


 Thank You !! You should grab one. Still quite a few waiting for a good home !


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Seiko SRX014 & a Little Helper that charges PDQ !!
> 
> View attachment 12787895
> View attachment 12787897
> ...


Magnifique!

Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Ocean One Bronze on red nato. My Ironman combo 









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Ulfgarrr said:


> Magnifique!
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


Thank You !!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Navitimer "Blue Edition"...


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko tuna sbdx014


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

parsig9 said:


> Now that is a bit of different version of their deck watch. Limited I assume. Excellent really!


Thanks 
This is standard version of DeckWatch, not limited. 
I bought Archimede in 2012. I could choose between R and A version. Now, you can buy only black DeckWatch with roman numbers.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kermit









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Omega SmP Blue today. EYS.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back at the ace cafe






















































Have a great Sunday chaps
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


> Navitimer "Blue Edition"...


Awsome as usual Jim
G


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Awsome as usual Jim
> G


Thanks, Gino!


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Back at the ace cafe
> View attachment 12806217
> View attachment 12806239
> View attachment 12806249
> ...


Cool - just receive the "same" strap with a Japanese-Flag-Stitch and with an "individual"-nr ...


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Casio Edifice today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

SevenFriday for me!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

My first Hammy, also my first Jomashop purchase ...










Love having a chrono, especially for the kitchen ...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

Time for a great tripel


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mark II in the wild










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sunday swapping - budget watch edition



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

First arrival of 2018... the Evant Tropic Blue Fume Dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

harald-hans said:


> Cool - just receive the "same" strap with a Japanese-Flag-Stitch and with an "individual"-nr ...


You are going to love how comfortable it wears, after you get used to clipping the buckle with one hand.
it looks amazing.
G


----------



## freesole (Oct 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 12806933


love the strap and watch, and that is a beautiful picture Paul.
G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kalburnfall said:


> Are those hands blued?


Yes it's the new Heritage model with heat blued hands and titanium case.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Walking my dogs and it's cold outside  the polar LE Trieste seemed appropriate


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

harald-hans said:


> Cool - just receive the "same" strap with a Japanese-Flag-Stitch and with an "individual"-nr ...


Cool! What GS model is that?


----------



## That_Turtle (Aug 13, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This...waiting for the next episode of Disco-Trek! At 8:30pm tonight... L. L. A. P.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthias7777777 (Jan 27, 2009)

Legend again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Tried and true trekking buddy.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Perseverence said:


> Tried and true trekking buddy.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Very nice watch, where is the photo taken from?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> love the strap and watch, and that is a beautiful picture Paul.
> G


Thanks Gino and thank you for posting the great pics today! The TC2 on that MN looks perfect, well done!


----------



## Rauldelp (Jan 15, 2018)

Seagull powered diver from the auction site parts! DIY daily beater


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am wearing my Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369 today. I haven't worn it for a while and the power reserve is down, so I'll wear it and charge it up. This is my go-to watch for swimming, but it's been so cold recently I haven't been swimming.​


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Ready for a Sunday drive in the mountains...


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

April '69 Proof dial, notched case Pogue.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice watch, where is the photo taken from?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


Girdwood / Alyeska, Alaska.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Trident GMT 38mm:


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Some days are just G-SHOCK days.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12803867


Kudos to pulling off the grape.
Might I ask what swayed you to this dial colour?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Mr. Green


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Benny Green today


















G


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Time for some vintage love 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Seiko SKX007.


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flathead59 (Dec 30, 2009)

Back to the Doxa 50th Anniversary.

Mark


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Citizen 2100 Titanium








​


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Watchcollector21 said:


> You are going to love how comfortable it wears, after you get used to clipping the buckle with one hand.
> it looks amazing.
> G


I have an Erika`s Original Black Ops on my Oceanus and I know - it is very comfortable - this was the reason to order one more for the GS ... ;-)


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Arrived today:


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sinn on The Wall










Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Blue Monday. Yes, I cleaned her up AFTER the picture...


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Gorgeous UN, @catlike. Love it; looks great on your wrist! Congrats.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Sir-Guy said:


> Gorgeous UN, @catlike. Love it; looks great on your wrist! Congrats.


Thanks! Looking forward to giving it a run in daylight tomorrow b-)


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

asrar.merchant said:


> Sinn on The Wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that stone in your ring?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Bought this as a pool watch so it’s on its 1st outing.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> What is that stone in your ring?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


The stone is Yemeni Aqeeq or Cornelian, that's what it's called in English.

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Hamilton Intra-matic 38


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Too early for a burger??? I say noway
Fido a Nashville classic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

Pilot Day


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I'm wearing the Origin Watch Co field Watch on a terra DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Cheers. B


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dbhak22 (Feb 12, 2017)

red1108nyc said:


> Still on a vintage kick.


Gorgeous watch!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

It's the official Blue Monday because studies say today the most depressing day of the year. I had to go blue to battle the blues.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntonisCh (Dec 8, 2015)

@antoniswatches


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Work watch again, which means that I'm on a night shift again☹

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Lovely green russian guy


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Carrera997 said:


>


Outstanding.










B/W Boctok


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12810107


Very interesting, that little white line on the hand stem is the second hand? Can I ask what movement is in it?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Late afternoon change of pace.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

IWC Big Pilot









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

ORIENT STi :]


----------



## Phil.C (Dec 21, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gyrotourbillon007 (Aug 18, 2017)

AL&S 1815 u/d










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub to start a chilly week, have a great one ahead folks!


----------



## Soundhunter (Dec 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My IWC MKXVIII Heritage Ti on DrunkArtStraps USAF canvas and Trois Pistoles beer to make dinner 

Cheers


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic

*







_


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Thirteen out of fourteen days with this on my wrist. Today, I paired it with my favorite shoe brand.


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Thin-O-Matic 38MM


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Artix Date:


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Tuna today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

New arrival. I've been wanting an orange dialed watch for quite some time so when this beautiful Vostok became available i jumped at it.

Cheers,
Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Universal Genève Polerouter Date out on the town this afternoon today.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Vintage and colourful












for a gloomy day.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12810723
> View attachment 12810725
> View attachment 12810731


congrats, looks even better than I thaught. Looks amazing.
i am on the fence about this, as I am trying not to purchase anything at the moment.
love it.
G


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Today watch


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Canvas








​


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Turtle gets lots of wear time in a VERY full watch box of much more expensive watches.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

The 2nd of my two recent purchases arrived today. Baume & Mercier Clifton Club:


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Snowy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Lander GMT to start the work week


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back in the office after a week on the road.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmo1 (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## wilson007 (Feb 4, 2014)

Type XX


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Martin Braun EOS. The hands driven by the two "eyes" on the dial represent sun up and sun down times. This one gets cheated on wrist time because I tend to think of it as a "dress" watch. So if I'm not in a suit, which these days is most of the time, I don't think about it. I plan on giving it more wrist time during 2018!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TexasTee said:


>


Love this shot


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Got our new gear at work. Hamilton Khaki Auto 38mm Silver.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just finished shoveling the driveway, then put this on..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

4.30 getting dark. Starting to snow!❄

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Pan Europ










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Sometimes it's not love at first sight, so I'll have to date this one for a week to see if we can continue the relationship or not.


I think that's stunning. What model Seiko if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

montu63 said:


> I think that's stunning. What model Seiko if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a SPB053J.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

14 out of 15 days, and intend to wear it for a month (one month challenge)


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Wearing my digital watch today ...


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Here you have it


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Snow in Texas for the 2nd time this season! Another sign of the apocalypse.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Put the Oris on a NATO today in the first time in forever. I've determined I have, in fact, fallen out of love with NATO straps. I don't have the wrist for it I think.


----------



## texag03 (Sep 21, 2017)

Turtle...in the house because it's snowing in Texas. It's TEOTWAWKI!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Third and final change of the day, Breitling Colt SQ.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

The watch is the Concord Mariner mechanical chronograph, from the early 2000's. The weather here in Bama yesterday was in the 50's, today it's 21 degrees and snow with a low of 7 degrees tonight!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A rock-solid Miyota-powered Parsnip


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

Still honeymooning!


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Celebrating Speedy Tuesday with my birth year Speedy 145.002 on a nubuck alligator nato strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

103 Diapal today


----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

New strap. I don't dive much so leather is no problem.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Love that strap.



RAM75 said:


> Celebrating Speedy Tuesday with my birth year Speedy 145.002 on a nubuck alligator nato strap.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

That's my favorite model. Nice strap combination too. If I can talk myself into one for a summer watch, I think I'd wear it every day.



Jeep99dad said:


> My IWC MKXVIII Heritage Ti on DrunkArtStraps USAF canvas and Trois Pistoles beer to make dinner
> 
> Cheers


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

MWW Equinox on black leather


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65 for the evening


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Eterna Madison today. This watch always puts a smile on my face.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Got this back from a checkup today
Yum!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I am wearing my Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251 on the NATO strap. When I checked the accuracy of the time, it was spot on 
even though I haven't set this watch for at least a couple of months. It's incredibly accurate!
​





​


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Seafood Dive


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Oris Artix Date:


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Not worn for a while












G


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Brrnhardt #WUS


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Marineman


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko SNA281


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

BruFlick said:


> View attachment 12811301
> 
> 
> View attachment 12811303




"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Waiting the school bus with my Son








​


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Mido Multifort cal. ETA 2836-2. Fine piece, just a tad fatter than I'd prefer. Two or three mm smaller and it would be, IMO, the perfect watch...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

MWW Equinox on leather


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

This morning:









Now:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Certina DS Nautic today. Once you get it off the awful stock bracelet, it's quite the watch for the money. So far, the Colareb has been my favorite strap for it.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

OM today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage today. Gothic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

For a visit to the snail mail office today..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm in love again









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Jaeger-LeCoultre Deep Sea Chronograph


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


Love this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It's snowing again, so it's another half-day at work.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

It's been a hectic week and I finally have some free time.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

This Franck Muller in platinum


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caso (Jan 5, 2009)

New Seiko Samurai on a NATO. Just bought this off a WUS member who happens to live down the street. It was fun to talk watches in person rather than read conversations!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Reigning champion of the wrist for 2 months now. Can't seem to take it off. The blue datejust I should be getting tomorrow will challenger for the belt though.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Doing my first ever timekeeping tests on this. No idea if this app (Movement) is accurate, but this is at 72 hours in ...









Same app is clocking my wife's OP34 at -1.44 spd, and my Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono at +4.41 spd. Also, Vostok Amphibia 710 getting wrist time today ... When I'm fighting off temptation for a new watch I don't need, I pull out my Vostok shoebox and start a new mod ...









^^ before ^^









^^ in progress ^^. Just a bezel swap so far. Gonna do my first handset swap, add a display back, maybe even brush the case. If I'm lucky, should tamp down the temptation for a couple of weeks, or at least until the Seiko SPB053 is sold out.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Superocean.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

New to the forum, but old to loving watches.


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

CFK-OB said:


> Superocean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing watch, 
built like tanks these superocean, with a unique look. 
Enjoy.
G


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Solar/radio octagonal


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening change












G


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Watchcollector21 said:


> amazing watch,
> built like tanks these superocean, with a unique look.
> Enjoy.
> G


Thanks! I posted this on the dive forum as well and was saying how amazing these were for their time. 1500m depth rating for a watch of this size back in the day was a very impressive achievement. I wish the new versions were this well engineered. This one is nine years old and it still looks good.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Glashütte Original Senator Hand Date on a rare snow day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar LE Trieste on canvas


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

8500 AT on RIOS Shell Cordovan.


----------



## freesole (Oct 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Zenith :]


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317​


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Speedy


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

MWW Equinox


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Slumminit with the Tag today :-d

...a mild 38.8 degrees celcius in Melbourne.


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Chandelier









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Thin-O-Matic


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Mid-size...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

My trusty Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Bulova Marine Star





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Le Petit Prince


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Marineman


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

Farer 









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just serviced.
Tissot T-Race MotoGP LE









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Stuck in traffic, thinking this is due for a strap change soon.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Doesn't really go with flannel, but I missed her...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Wilson Sub 








​


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Sixties Iconic Square today...


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Manufacture Tribute to KM710 on DrunkArtStraps canvas 
Have a great day.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I won this really nice quartz from a WUS member 1000 post giveaway!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Davosa Ternos Blue on Blue, 40mm on a 6.5" wrist, for comparison purposes!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Some green today


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

1984 Prince Oysterdate on District Leather today. All. The. Blue.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New arrival

Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport 90th anniversary Edition
#x/90










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

One last Espresso for the day ...


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Sistem51IRONY


----------



## Musicfreak1988 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

JLC NSA









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Big and black


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Wearing my Nacken with my suit to work today. Love this watch! Very versatile.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Off work until Sunday, probably going to stick with my Hammy for the weekend. Every time I wear it after a while of it being off the wrist, I fall in love with it again hard.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Backtocali (Sep 13, 2012)

Not much love for MWC on WUS but this chrono with ST19 for $120 is very well made IMO.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Sinn 856.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 today


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Origin Watch Co field Watch on a Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas for the evening


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ygrene said:


>


So good  glad to see a Farer on WUS WRUW


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Omega today ;-)


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Harding Jetstream HJ0602 on a WatchGecko vintage Italian leather strap​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage Timex Military Field Watch

*















_


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jberberich (Feb 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#BERNHARDT #F71


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Harding Jetstream HJ0602 on a WatchGecko vintage Italian leather strap​


Nice, how do you like it so far?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12819603


Yes, still good.

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

Victorinox Maverick Dual Time ref. 241442, cal. Ronda 6203.B.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum 








​


----------



## SpeedyFreak (Dec 23, 2017)

Speedmaster today









Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday folks.

Raymond Weil Sinatra today.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

TC2 Friday!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Photo from yesterday, but I'm wearing this until after lunch then a change to something else..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with the Lander GMT 

TGIF


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Love casual Friday!


----------



## Dandydude (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Not from today but just saw the photo today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

It's GO time.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Quick shot on my way out the door from work this morning. This has been with me 18 out of 19 days, and without a strap change.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The legendary SKX779 at your service


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

FarerFriday


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I inherited this watch 20 years ago today, and it's about sixty years old. According to one Rolex repair shop, this was the cheapest Rolex on the market in 1957-65, and marketed exclusively to enlisted men and sold at military PXs, all of which makes sense given my father was in the USN in 1957-59, and the cheapest man I've ever known (in a good way, in the "I survived the Great Depression" kind of way). Since I've had it -- 3 services, a replaced crystal, and about a hundred different straps. Still keeping amazing time.
Have a nice day all!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

yvrclimber said:


> It's GO time.


Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Wearing the Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor III today. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ending the week with the same one I started with.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 12820003


Stunning watch and a great piece of history. I covet.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

This watch doesn't get much wrist time, and I'm afraid that in these short winter days it's not getting enough light to stay fully charged, so I decided to take it out for a spin. Unfortunately, being hidden under shirt and coat sleeves, I'm afraid it's still not seeing much daylight from which to top up its battery.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Love this Maratac

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

90's Timex Chrono




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

sickondivers said:


> #BERNHARDT #F71


 Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Speedie again, trying to give it more wrist time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

1959 Mido Multifort Powerwind today. The patina (not damage, but actual patina) is just so great on the dial..









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bryan6795 (Jul 28, 2015)

Would like to introduce my latest, and first, acquisition of 2018 - The Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim.

Have been waiting for the stock black gator strap in the post (dealer shipped it out separately to avoid delays over at customs), but couldn't bear the wait any longer and decided to whip out a Hodinkee strap I had laying around.

Couldn't be happier with my new baby.. still can't get over how slim and light the thing is! Definitely hasn't been my most productive Friday in the office...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Rado Original

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this Pantor Seahorse, the bracelet itself made the watch!

















​


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## cyberiot (Nov 19, 2017)

Hammie got a new pair of shoes--my first 'gator!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I really want a SS version of this, hopefully they will do a 4th generation...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

This one might have to go but it may be more difficult to let go than I thought.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I wore my Seaforth to end the week, great weekend ahead folks.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> I wore my Seaforth to end the week, great weekend ahead folks.


tasty one spun... 
I'm spinning King Gizzard (again) at around 11:30am local time. 
Turning out a fine Saturday so far


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Finally starting the weekend with my 28-yr Old Breitling Chrono


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> tasty one spun...
> I'm spinning King Gizzard (again) at around 11:30am local time.
> Turning out a fine Saturday so far


Very nice, the Lizard Wizards are awesome. I started with some Rage against the machine when I got home, currently on some Amon Tobin, I'll probably sample some of Thom Yorke's finest and then some Dave Brubeck with a nice bourbon before bed............fine day (or evening for me) indeed. Cheers!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Finally starting the weekend with my 28-yr Old Breitling Chrono


Haven't seen that one in a while Brice.....fantastic


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Very nice, the Lizard Wizards are awesome. I started with some Rage against the machine when I got home, currently on some Amon Tobin, I'll probably sample some of Thom Yorke's finest and then some Dave Brubeck with a nice bourbon before bed............fine day (or evening for me) indeed. Cheers!


Dear god man... diggin in tne crates indeed ! Fine selections, all favourites of mine too... I haven't listened to Amon for years, gonna have to go hunting now... Bravo ! Brubeck ! 
I'm a bass player and mastering engineer btw, used to be full time muso and recording engineer but the scene changed and the call of IT $ for stability and paying debts was strong... so now part time with a few gigs a month :-! 'music is the best' F.Z.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Finally starting the weekend with my 28-yr Old Breitling Chrono


Wow ! Beautiful...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300








​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> Dear god man... diggin in tne crates indeed ! Fine selections, all favourites of mine too... I haven't listened to Amon for years, gonna have to go hunting now... Bravo ! Brubeck !
> I'm a bass player and mastering engineer btw, used to be full time muso and recording engineer but the scene changed and the call of IT $ for stability and paying debts was strong... so now part time with a few gigs a month :-! 'music is the best' F.Z.


I agree music is life, I'm listening 24/7 much to the chagrin of my wife. I've loved and collected all kinds of music since I was in my early teens. Always wanted to play an instrument but never had the patience, I booked gigs as a house music dj for several years in my twenties but as you point out the money wasn't great. Now I have a nice rig in my house and have a group of friends that like to be entertained. It's great that you still get to play out I miss that.

Sorry for the double post, I failed to quote who I was replying to.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> I agree music is life, I'm listening 24/7 much to the chagrin of my wife. I've loved and collected all kinds of music since I was in my early teens. Always wanted to play an instrument but never had the patience, I booked gigs as a house music dj for several years in my twenties but as you point out the money wasn't great. Now I have a nice rig in my house and have a group of friends that like to be entertained. It's great that you still get to play out I miss that.
> 
> Sorry for the double post, I failed to quote who I was replying to.


That's all we need to stay sane, my friend.. good times with friends, good music and food in your life and enough comfort and inspiration to make the alternative the right incentive :-d
Have a great night :-!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Put on black









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

Brand new Luminox Recon has arrived, so I am wearing it. This was a purchase I've debated for years now because of all the negative reviews about Luminox. Now I get to see for myself if the brand holds up or not.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Grand Seiko Hi-Beat Diver.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

cyberiot said:


> Hammie got a new pair of shoes--my first 'gator!
> 
> View attachment 12820887


We need a few more shots of this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hamilton today. TGIF!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

IW372504









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Just got my Explorer II Polar yesterday, I'll be wearing for a while before I start a regular rotation.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

The charming chime on my Memovox tells me it's Beer o'clock.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Sistem51Irony #SWATCH #Automatic


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary Limited Edition.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

ICE MONSTER !!!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart Triton, HAGWE Guys!








​


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Going with the Casio Edifice again today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started the day with the Big Eye on Horween natural chromexcel


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Longines Admiral Chrono.


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Crni4 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## eakaplan (May 13, 2017)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

Bam!


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Linde Werdelin today
Cheers


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Ahhhhhhh!!!! 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Acquired this 2009 Mido "Datoday" from an esteemed member on the sales forum... integrated bracelet, 3:00 day/date, acrylic crystal, mono-shell case ... nothing i normally would choose in a watch. Mido came out with this in 1959, the first model with their patented "Aquadura" waterproofed push-pull crown. One disappointment ... despite the mono-shell case and Aquadura crown, it only has 50M water resistance. I'll have to leave it at home on my next great white shark hunt. Swatch also blew up the case size ... it went from 36mm in 1959 (considered then to be a large watch) to today's enormous 37mm. Oh, and of course it uses a Swatch ETA instead of Mido's original in-house movement.

Here's a 1965 model, borrowed from Ranfft.









Heritage pieces are a dime a dozen and been a trend for a long time, but this actually looks and wears and feels like a 50 year old watch. Except with better lume. 
I bought this hoping it would dampen my desire for a Rado Captain Cook LE, but now I just want it more. (Swatch should start a loyalty awards program .... my current rotation is Hamilton, Omega, and now Mido, and my 12-year-old just bought her first Swatch Watch. If Swatch was an airline, I'd get the Rado on points alone.)


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Still with my Hammy, but it's back on it's bracelet for the first time in a long time.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

tommyboy31 said:


> Still with my Hammy, but it's back on it's bracelet for the first time in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, looks like a completely different watch on the bracelet. Pure class ... this Hamilton's best imho. Or maybe tied w/the Khaki King.


----------



## insidecyanide (Jul 29, 2017)

Wearing my Bulova Lunar Pilot today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> Looks great, looks like a completely different watch on the bracelet. Pure class ... this Hamilton's best imho. Or maybe tied w/the Khaki King.


This little fella looks great no matter what you put it on, bracelet, leather, or NATO. They look like it was made specifically for it, somehow. Only disappointment is the lume, but that's barely a consideration of mine when buying watches anyway.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Dark









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Like this one way more than I thought I would.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Chronomat GMT...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spending the afternoon with the IWC MKXVIII Heritage on canvas


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

This is the first automatic watch that I'm wearing this year. Geeked out for a bit with the Apple Watch 3, but decided it wasn't for me. Time to go flying with these new DJI goggles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Evening switch


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Fresh battery and back in service


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Today I am wearing another of my aviator watches, the Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BK7010-24W. It came with a nice-looking, but very uncomfortable strap so I changed it to a more comfortable one that brings out the dial color nicely, IMHO. I've recently been bitten by the pilot watch bug and now I have a watch box full.















​


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Intra-matic-tastic


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Sistem51 #SWATCH #Automatic


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Always loved the watches, but that's an awesome shot. Lander?



Ygrene said:


> FarerFriday
> 
> View attachment 12820037


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eakaplan (May 13, 2017)

Nice ABUs there.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## greo (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

At a friend's daughter's bat-mitzvah









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Diver Sixty Five today on Uncle Seiko Tropic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

ArtofAlmost said:


> Steinhart pilot w DLC. 44mm.
> 
> Sorry it's hard to see.
> 
> View attachment 12824553


Dude... You should check one of these out! https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0243/0993/products/S-SCED057-a_1200x.jpg?v=1497440649







made for bikers!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Dornbluth.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Diver Sixty Five today on Uncle Seiko Tropic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+=️

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4591395









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

atdegs said:


> Always loved the watches, but that's an awesome shot. Lander?


Thanks 
Yes, this is Farer Lander GMT. 

Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual 114300.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Fixed the minute hand on my Universal Genève Polerouter Date. All property aligned now.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Sistem51 #Automatic


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

yvrclimber said:


> Fixed the minute hand on my Universal Genève Polerouter Date. All property aligned now.


A classic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Botani (Nov 22, 2015)

Almost 1:50.
Victorinox V25793 on a grey croc strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub








​


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Because I Ken.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Milgauss.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Hentschel H2


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor Chrono









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

DSUB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jazzmaster said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Excuse the lint at 6th minute mark, too lazy to take another set of photos.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> Beautiful


Thanks ;-)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

oso2276 said:


> DSUB1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handsome DSub. On my shortlist. May I ask what your wrist size is? Thanks.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Hamilton Ventura (midsize reissue) for church today... because Memphis.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

SUMO POWER


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> Handsome DSub. On my shortlist. May I ask what your wrist size is? Thanks.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Rick


6.7" wrist

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Polar Trieste LE on a grey DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

My 17 year old Wenger:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It fits me like a dinner plate but do I care? Do I heck.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko ProspeX SSC485


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

ArtofAlmost said:


> Canucks? Really?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just over 1200 posts and I've never been beat up as much over this bracelet and these socks....Lucky I'm thick skinned, gotta be to be a lifetime Canucks fan...

Cheers...


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

1960s skin diver









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Sarx055









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## greo (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Onewatchhh (Mar 25, 2010)

...I wasn't expecting this much versatility 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Quiet time with Chris (Ward)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Let's go Iggles!










Add a bottle of all new Tapatalk to a tank of gas for more power, better mileage, and longer life.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The smallest known moths, to scale


----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks oso2276


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Big Eye  earlier on natural chromexcel


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I stuck with my go to for a really nice relaxing Sunday.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


> Just over 1200 posts and I've never been beat up as much over this bracelet and these socks....Lucky I'm thick skinned, gotta be to be a lifetime Canucks fan...
> 
> Cheers...


Sorry bud, can't help myself









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Rattrapante. 
Big rattrapante.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Worldtimer Today









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Limited Edition Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K Automatic

*







_


----------



## acdcz (Jul 28, 2015)

Best with nato


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

My wife not me

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Seiko PADI solar diver (SNE435). Forgive the low quality of the photo-phone camera not ideal for low light photos!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early Monday morning. Carson P80


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks great on you, @Relo60. I dig the alpha hands and railroad minutes track. Cool mix of old and new!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

MWW 62MAS


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Lazy morning with my Oris BC4












G


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

Ball Engineer Classic II on Eulit perlon.


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jaeger LeCoultre Deep Sea Cermet









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

My daughter bought me this Benrus 16 or 17 years ago. The case and bracelet were so specific I never thought of a strap swap until today. Silicone strap compliments of @soxman5:









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

Stowa









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm starting the work week with the IWC MKXVIII LPP  as I do most Mondays, it's still on the Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps  I love this combo for the office. 
Have a great Monday 
B


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

blue one


----------



## Musicfreak1988 (Jan 30, 2015)

Louis Erard Excellence Automatic


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

New week...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

It's been a few weeks, so the '71 Hammy Dateline was due for some wrist time today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Here it is...


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

LHD









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

Lately I've been wearing this 80s Adanac Navigator, a recent pickup since I missed my Benrus Type II A out on service, but it has been a surprising amount of fun as everyday 'beater'. And it's quartz!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage








​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

*29b today
*


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko for the night.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pepsi to start the week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne GenII this evening


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Have a nice day all...


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Triple Date moon phase









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Dark Helmet has arrived!


----------



## greo (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241723.1​


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical Hand Winder w/42 Hour Power Reserve on Honey Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Max Bill to start of the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strippling_Warrior (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

It's been a busy week, so far...
Time for 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

Erikf1 said:


> View attachment 12828967


My favorite Omega, nice shot bro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sunny day in Ireland. ☀


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hamilton KK


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

Gmt









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Day off today to relax and reflect. Seiko all day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Second verse same as the first...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My friend's Nomos to start the day
I really like this dial, nice colors and the mvt doesn't suck either


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Anglo Irish said:


>


 that's hot


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## martycus (Feb 21, 2015)

Mitsukoshi dialed Speedy for this Speedy Tuesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nomos Club today


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

21 of the last 22 days without even changing the strap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m On Canvas








​


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Switched to Cosmonaut for the rest of the day









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4StringSlinger (Jul 23, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Heuer Monaco.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Viewmatic today.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Anglo Irish said:


>


Wow. Gorgeous, and also very cool. The green indices from here look stunning ... how do you like it in the real world?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Not quite a Speedy, but I'm down for Chrono Tuesdays....









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Flying my Stowa Flieger today.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hamilton KK

View attachment 12830479


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Mid-day switch to my Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241688.1
​


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Grand Seiko Snowflake


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Hulk on JPM leather today


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Alpina Seastrong on leather... love the watch, might be too big for my wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This old thing


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

Techne Sparrow Hawk II with the mecca-quartz.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> This old thing


It's a shame you have to subject yourself to such antiquated wrist wear. Definitely a "country mouse". 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Threebeansalad (Dec 15, 2013)

Lum-Tec 300M-2XL


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I was chillin outside on a late January day because you can do that in California.










The suns down now so it's time to move the deep chillin inside.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Love this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashi4075 (Jan 23, 2018)

Planet ocean









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Trying something a little different. Laco Leipzig on Haveston Invasion. Opinions are welcome.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1​


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Rado CC again today:


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

best regards, Frank


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Not been on for a few days, been mega busy at work, but found time today for this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jemmo91 (Oct 1, 2017)

Nomos Tangente 38. First WUS post!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

...rare reference.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The week of Steinhart continues.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Grand Seiko today...I'm still waiting for extra links for the bracelet which will take 4 or 5 months from Seiko.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

DAN HENRY model 1947...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

This'll work. NTH Näcken Vintage Blue on tribute to MN premium seatbelt NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










Add a bottle of all new Tapatalk to a tank of gas for more power, better mileage, and longer life.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Aqua Terra today ...


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

ZENITH New Vintage 1969 :]


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Guinand Duograph LE.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65  diver today.


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

GS









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Musicfreak1988 (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This untill I can afford a mechanical chronograph, but I do still like it!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Dweller


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Railmaster


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)

View attachment DSC_9319_DxO-1.jpg


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening swap & strap swap


















G


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Morning flight to Brisbane..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Panerai today. Drove my vintage car to work today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Been awhile since I wore this to desk dive









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greo (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Still with this. I don't hate it yet.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

GMT TODAY!!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Panerai today. Drove my vintage car to work today.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Watch & car. What vintage of Porsche?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my 1815 for hump day this week


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Panerai today. Drove my vintage car to work today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice JonS1967. Your post inspired me to grab a quick wrist shot in my '71


----------



## enkay (Sep 5, 2010)

my Hammy GMT


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jaeva said:


> Nice. Watch & car. What vintage of Porsche?


Thanks for your kind words. It's a 1970 911. Crazy thing is that my Panerai was only $500 less when i purchased it in 2003 than what I paid for the Porsche back in 1996.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

maylebox said:


> Very nice JonS1967. Your post inspired me to grab a quick wrist shot in my '71


Awesome! Great watch and great car! Love your GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Bad pics but this watch is definitely making my personal watch hall of fame.

R


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Remix 249108​


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

The EP never disappoints. Fascinating piece that's not just photogenic but more beautiful in the flesh.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Awesome! Great watch and great car! Love your GMT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon, equal sentiments go your way on both counts.



JonS1967 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. It's a 1970 911. Crazy thing is that *my Panerai was only $500 less when i purchased it in 2003 than what I paid for the Porsche back in 1996*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if that's a testament to a great deal on a classic car or the craziness that is a part of our enthusiasm for these watches on our wrist. A bit of both I suspect.

When my father purchased this new in 1971 the price (OTD with options, tax, license, etc.) was $500 less than the current retail price of todays Rolex Submariner Date.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on *__*Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*__







_


----------



## Ashi4075 (Jan 23, 2018)

Expert titanium









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

maylebox said:


> Thanks Jon, equal sentiments go your way on both counts.
> 
> I'm not sure if that's a testament to a great deal on a classic car or the craziness that is a part of our enthusiasm for these watches on our wrist. A bit of both I suspect.
> 
> When my father purchased this new in 1971 the price (OTD with options, tax, license, etc.) was $500 less than the current retail price of todays Rolex Submariner Date.


You inspired me to wear my GMT tomorrow! That blue '71 is so nice and it's extra special that your dad bought it New.

It's crazy how certain values of cars from the past and new watches compare with inflation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Feels like a Carrera kind of day...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Tisell marine diver
No date glossy black baby









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Glycine Airman 17 on 24mm Navy Shiznit from ToxicNATO.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Glycine Airman 17 on 24mm Navy Shiznit from ToxicNATO.

View attachment 12835975


View attachment 12835977


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

DC Rangeman. Waiting on that coffee.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Hamilton.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Flannel and flieger!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Longines Big Eye  today.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Once again, it's the Price Oysterdate on District Leather.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I put on a green shirt this morning so I had to change my watch to match. So it is my Helgray Silverstone Green.







​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

UN Marine Diver.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 23 of the past 24 days. Not many, with the exception of a few VSAs, come close to the readability of this watch. The needle on the syringe hands touch their markers so you know with a quick glance at what it's pointing.

*I don't know why my images are not showing up


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Old reliable


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

*Hopefully* the last day of work for me this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DB1 on Everest strap









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Mark XVII









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Wanted to wear this guy for a couple of days straight to check accuracy. -4 seconds over 2 days...not bad.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevenski64 (Jan 25, 2018)

Breitling


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

speedy


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Been wearing it all week now time to go home


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

Tisell Sub, case size 40mm, lug to lug 47mm on a 6.5" wrist.​


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

116610LV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjohns810 (Apr 17, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pantor Seahorse








​


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

2503.52 Railmaster


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Still this while waiting...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

navjing0614 said:


> Still this while waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bezel font! Reminds me of the "Lost in Space" movie....

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

Ball Diver Worldtime, the older one. On handmade full grain leather.
Photo taken yesterday but this one is on my wrist now.


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Started the day with the IWC on an N80 Pilot Strap









Ending the evening with the wife on Date night with my new Monaco 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

New arrival today: Marathon General Purpose Mechanical.

Handwinding ETA 2801, syringe hands, tritium tubes on hour markers and hands (including tip of second hand), odd/intriguing case. Appears ridiculously small at first-39mm case width spec is misleading; it really is small. 16mm lug width! But I can see growing to like it. Maybe watches don't have to be big.

Interested in seeing what it's like to start every morning with a wind.

As a Canadian, I couldn't resist this Swiss-made Canadian brand.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sinn 103 Diapal this Thursday


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

I haven't worn it for awhile, so it's my 1675 today.


----------



## thekush (Dec 30, 2014)

Had this listed in the WTB forum, and found one!!


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Shogun


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Omega


----------



## Ashi4075 (Jan 23, 2018)

Friday... seven friday









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Origin Watch Co field watch on a Terra DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Omega PO


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H 







​


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Patek Philippe


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## craftybeerman (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

Ygrene said:


> Stowa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would love to know if this is the 40mm stowa vs 43mm. Really stuck in between the two, hard to choose without seeing them in person!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamstur (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## wobbegong (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III Automatic

*







_


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Still with my Laco









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Brey17 said:


>


These are gorgeous. I'm about 95% sure it'll be my next watch.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

IWC Aquatimer for today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

maylebox said:


> Very nice JonS1967. Your post inspired me to grab a quick wrist shot in my '71


You inspired me to wear my GMT today, Steve.

Cheers,
Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Roue SSD grey for Today!


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Switched wrists..


----------



## tissot99 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Traser #MilSpec #Tritium #BorealisRubberArmyGreen


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Speedy!


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Casual Friday ...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Milgauss.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Finishing the week with the same one I started with.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with my Lander GMT

TGIF.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 24 of the last 25 days (using yesterday's images that didn't post).

This is one of the easiest to read watches I own. The needles at the end of the syringe touch their target, and on the minute hand it is nicely sized compared to the minute markers. You will know at quick glance exactly where the hands are pointing.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

AaaVee said:


> Roue SSD grey for Today!


This sent me in search of more info about this watch/brand. It just might make my list of buys this year. I love it.


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Here you have it...


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Panerai PAM 724 35th America's Cup









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT again. TGIF!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

24 Hour day


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

New to me Tuna









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ice on trees this morning... HAGWE Guys!
















​


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

If I'm not careful, I'm going to stumble into that one watch for a month club.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Loving the blue leather Barton strap on my Parnis vintage diver.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver
on Cincy Strap Works - Stealth Bond NATO


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

TGIF! This WUS 1000 post giveaway has turned out to be my favorite analog quartz, I still can't believe I won it! Thanks!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Breitling Navitimer Panamerican Black Dial


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm getin' old, so I need reminder?:-(


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Orthos Commander 300 forum project watch on regimental NATO from Cincy Strap Works.










Add a bottle of all new Tapatalk to a tank of gas for more power, better mileage, and longer life.


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sub today. HAGWE


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

Zenith El Primero 36'000 VPH limited edition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

A nice sunny, yet chilly day









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tommyboy31 said:


> A nice sunny, yet chilly day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice combo & great shot.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening swap 












G


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_*TGIF**

*Pam380 Black Seal



_


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> nice combo & great shot.
> G


Thank you much

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

My favorite watch for Fridays ...


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Sinn 103 - blue dial. Such a hard watch to capture in photos with the blue sunburst dial, shiny blue bezel and silver subdials. Gorgeous watch though.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Back with the Monaco today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevenski64 (Jan 25, 2018)

Omega PO


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Steinhart Triton
















​


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

MWW Equinox


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Switch for Steinhart Triton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a Happy Meal prize I would love!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> _*TGIF**
> 
> *Pam380 Black Seal
> 
> ...


Havent seen you for a while William,
welcome back, looking good as usual mate
G


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Havent seen you for a while William,
> welcome back, looking good as usual mate
> G


Thanks G. I've been around

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Tudor BBN to end the week


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Lotta polishing but the price was right


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369








​


----------



## mark_engelbrecht (Jul 17, 2016)

M






agrette dual time


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Just got back from the DC auto show and now I'm winding down with my NTH Azores Vanilla


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Salaam Alai Kum from Bahrain 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Chronograph Diver








​


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Seiko Cocktail Alternative


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hard to get the detail of the dial and the blued hands without that glare right now.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

https://s9.postimg.org/i6xaubvgf/99532_EA6-1_F44-4_DEB-_AAD7-4_E4_CEA4_FB342.jpg


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Wenger Terragraph today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Magrette Moana Pacific Kara. Titanium case, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, and exhibition case back. Pure joy!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Got this Tissot from my father in law..









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevenski64 (Jan 25, 2018)

Speedmaster racing


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Movie theater lume









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

BOR + 003.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Slightly used GS hi beat GMT arrived Wednesday. Killer deal. Happy collector. Cheers!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TT1 on AP ( combat straps ) ostrich leg leather.


















G


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

Vintage Dorset 25 Jewel Auto, Durowe 7526









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a happy Saturday folks. Nomos Timeless Club II


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 World Time SRP125J


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Double post


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Going German



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> BOR + 003.


Nice band also !


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Going German
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


That gray strap in boss William, well done


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Oldie on Isofrane today


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> That gray strap in boss William, well done


Thanks Jason.
Hope all is well w/ you. Any repercussions from yr dreadful smash & grab ? Hope they caught the dirtbags!

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> That gray strap in boss William, well done


Thanks Jason
Grey nubuck strap but it's a tricky 1 from 1 of our own here peter.watchacc straps.. Look how it plays w/ light







Looks more blue to me which is exactly what I was hoping it would achieve.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks Jason.
> Hope all is well w/ you. Any repercussions from yr dreadful smash & grab ? Hope they caught the dirtbags!
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Yes doing good trust you are as well? Nothing from all that I have registered the serial numbers with the manufacturers. They will have to be serviced eventually.


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Uncommon Gucci Coupe Automatic, Swiss Made w/ Dubois-Depraz module. Ignore the date (I don't set it often since it's not a daily).


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Tag for the morning...


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Sister-in-law's birthday brunch this morning. Her husband turned me on to Raymond Weil watches a few years ago, starting me on the WIS path. He thinks I've gone too far, and honestly, I can't argue. This morning he had a cool gray Shinola chrono with orange hands. I asked him for a dual wrist shot with his 47mm next to my 37mm Mido, and he looked at me with a mix of pity and guilt, and said, "Man, you have really gone crazy." Yeah, maybe, but it would've been a great pic!


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

Hydro


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 12843325
> 
> 
> Sister-in-law's birthday brunch this morning. Her husband turned me on to Raymond Weil watches a few years ago, starting me on the WIS path. He thinks I've gone too far, and honestly, I can't argue. This morning he had a cool gray Shinola chrono with orange hands. I asked him for a dual wrist shot with his 47mm next to my 37mm Mido, and he looked at me with a mix of pity and guilt, and said, "Man, you have really gone crazy." Yeah, maybe, but it would've been a great pic!


Great story Vio... at least you tried :-d


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Having a relaxing night in after playing rugby this afternoon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


I just ordered one of these last night. Looking forward to getting it since pictures like yours make me want something orange.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

This lume is absolutely astounding sometimes









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1950's big EYE



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Another day, another ballgame. First of two today. Watching 3x All-Star Heath Bell and some other former MLB players play against my son's Varsity team for their alumni game.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The elephant


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Scout F0110000334 on a strap swapped from my Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755 watch.








​


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Gotta love the Vintage









Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Halios Puck 2


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*ESQ Criterion by Movado

*







_


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Bell & Ross vintage. I know B&R aren't the most popular around here, but this is a good looking watch.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay


----------



## Strippling_Warrior (Jul 23, 2012)

Beater Citizen Diver JV0000-something or other ?


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Sistem51 #AUTOMATIC


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

JC_2012 said:


> Uncommon Gucci Coupe Automatic, Swiss Made w/ Dubois-Depraz module. Ignore the date (I don't set it often since it's not a daily).
> 
> View attachment 12843427
> 
> View attachment 12843431


a beautiful watch indeed, and in outstanding condition.
love it.
most people don't know that Gucci actually made watches before they made cloths & sunglasses....
congrats.
G


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Sturmanskie








​


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krzychoks (Nov 2, 2008)

009


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

krampus said:


> View attachment 12724591


Hi,

Is this an original configuration, or an extremely talented modification?


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Tisell









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

/


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sumo


----------



## dnshira18 (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## frtorres87 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Back to my Longines Big Eye  but on a vintage brown canvas today. 
Have a great Sunday 
B


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

SD









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahitianmoon16 (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm rocking my Seiko Blue Turtle J1 this crisp morning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

BACK IN BLACK !!!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy Seiko SUS Sunday, y'all.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Going with a vintage Doxa on a suede nato strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pan Europ to start off the day. Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Omega PO









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Omega Seamaster Spectre Limited Edition. 









Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Stevenski64 (Jan 25, 2018)

Omega Seamaster


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Waiting for my kid at her music lesson ... the sweet sensation of having nothing to do!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Change of strap for the Sinn 356...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lazin on a Sunday afternoon, with my Citizen...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadBlue (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just picked up this malio strap on the sales forum. I truly can't imagine a better strap combination for this watch. I absolutely love the way it looks!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

This after a long Sunday at work 








Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Hamilton 38mm Thin-O-Matic


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Grand Seiko Snowflake


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

Just picked this up off the sales forum, fabulous little Revue Thommen hand cranker on a super light leather nato. I love this, it's going to get a lot of wrist time.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241723.1 on an OEM Victorinox strap from my Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels *









_


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Had a few minutes to kill at my local AD ... So here's WINW (what I'm not wearing) today ...









Probably the tenth time I've been in there to try it. Might just have to pull the trigger soon .... I also tried this:









Not my style, definitely not my size, but pretty cool watching the chrono hand make the circuit in one second.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Finished the day with my Diver Sixty Five.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Night reading, I cannot resist anything with tiki font:


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Petit Prince Rattrapante day for me.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Is it home time yet ? :-|
(Monday PM Aus time)


----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Taking the de-chromed Vostok to the beach for some natural patina

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

🦐
Summer, Australia, Shrimp, Barbecue, Sun.
Oh, and thongs 🤣









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Starting the week off with the samurai












have a good week all.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

BB2 this morning, got to get patinating

)


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## W7MA53TO10 (Jun 13, 2014)

And this is why I prefer watches with no date!


----------



## Stevenski64 (Jan 25, 2018)

IWC


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

Good morning all.

Orient Star and first time on a NATO.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Continuing on...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

3 days until our cruise to Cozumel...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monday is IWC LPP day


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

I ran out this morning without a watch and just as I was leaving my wife flagged me down and asked me to get her Diet Dew. I agreed as long as she had a watch waiting for me when I returned. This was her choice. I'm not surprised she picked the largest mm watch I have. She thinks my Tudor Black Bay is too small! Well, still a good choice for today. IWC Big Pilot.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver
on a Cincy Strap Works NATO


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Good weather in Dublin again


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

Stowa









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Hello


----------



## Strippling_Warrior (Jul 23, 2012)

Newest arrival....upgraded my standard JSAR to a Maple version....


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

.


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

propforall said:


> Would love to know if this is the 40mm stowa vs 43mm. Really stuck in between the two, hard to choose without seeing them in person!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hi,

Both versions look great, but 40mm fits better on my wrist (17,3cm).

Take a look at the pictures @jeep99dad IWC Mark XVIII, it's 40mm too and looks amazing.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Finally taking a break from the Railmaster. Oris Divers 65, at least for the morning.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I've been trending toward smaller watches lately, but this morning felt like wearing something big, chunky, loud ...

































Have a nice day all!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Scurfa Diver One










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

JLC Deep Sea Chronograph.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The absence of blue skies on this snowy Monday made me wear my Breitling Colt SQ.

Have a great day "watchers."


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Rolex Submariner 114060


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Sinn 556.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## derailled (Jan 3, 2018)

New acquisition.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

It's tuesday morning in here


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Invicta today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

My newish Speedmaster on my new Supreme NATO - Bond (Seat-Belt NATO) from Strapify

View attachment 12850061


*Strapify*


----------



## UnknownSekonda (Jan 26, 2015)

This is Trench war watch from World War 1. It's a German Navy watch . Does not have hallmark back of the case but has 'M' signature to the movement. It's appear to be Adolf Schilds calibre. I'm not sure what year it made, hoping in 1915 or so. it's 100% original except the leather strap. Not much information on internet about this watch.

Any information would be great


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Lander GMT for the evening


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K the perfect everyday watch to start the week


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Farer Lander GMT for the evening


Nice watch, how long have you had it?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Slm643 said:


> Nice watch, how long have you had it?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


Thanks  I love it. I'll get another Farer.

I got it right around Xmas


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

An interesting presentation of the time


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Rado Captain Cook:


----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

Guinand Monte Carlo









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Orange


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Seiko skx mod with sarb035 parts


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

M. Lacroix Masterpiece Tradition (guilloche, opaline, sunray)


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

Farer









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Tisell Marine diver









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Preparing for a meeting with my JLC Deep Sea Cermet "Vintage" Chrono









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Needed a proper wrist shot for today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I haven't been posting here lately but I'm trying to remedy that.
I hope you enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

Morning coffee on a cool day.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65  today


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Just picked up both calibre 11s from my watch maker.

Hamilton ChronoMatic received date wheel and second hand and Heuer Autavia Viceroy received bridge and silver date wheel.

I'm wearing the Hamilton right now.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

S&G for me!


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

I never found out much about this small, older Citizen, and I probably paid more than I should have for it. But's it's clean, keeps good time, and is called the "Homer". How could I go wrong?


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Grey in Dublin today. Blue to cheer me up.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

OMEGA Great White :]


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Railmaster 60th Anniversary


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 28 of the past 29 days.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nomos Tuesday


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Going dressy today, Longines Presence. Watch #2 for the day.

Have a good one.


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Seiko SNN today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_P (Nov 26, 2017)

Just came in the mail!
Christopher Ward C60 Trident 600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TetheredToTime (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

My modded SNK 807 !


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Submariner up at Deer Valley, UT


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevenski64 (Jan 25, 2018)

Speedmaster triple calendar


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Deep Blue today & Rolex Datejust II a couple of days ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Vamospues said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Orient Star and first time on a NATO.
> 
> View attachment 12848033


These look great on nato! Here's mine last time it was on a NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Night shift again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Canvas








​


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Skx013 for the morning, Tissot Navigator world time for the afternoon.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppoutine (Feb 5, 2013)

My new favourite Seiko -


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Tudor Black Bay S&G









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver
on a Haveston NATO


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

JeanRichard.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

Trusty Glycine Airman on a BluShark Nato while taking care of stuff around the house.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

On my wrist ...









On The Helping Hand ... poor guy needs a new battery.


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

Speedy


----------



## shaninNH (Mar 17, 2015)

It's been a vintage week...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Brand new, just delivered today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## love mechanicals (May 24, 2015)

2014 Vostok Amphibia modified to show Planet Ocean as possible


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

My OM, which apparently is selling for substantially more than what I paid for mine. How does that happen?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 today


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

RomeoT said:


> My OM, which apparently is selling for substantially more than what I paid for mine. How does that happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're going for silly money, that's if you can find one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Damasko DA38


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

I've bought a few NATOs lately, so today the Hammy gets some colour

20180131_105904


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Lander GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight


----------



## Riverboat (Nov 13, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm drooling!



Nate0624 said:


> Just picked up both calibre 11s from my watch maker.
> 
> Hamilton ChronoMatic received date wheel and second hand and Heuer Autavia Viceroy received bridge and silver date wheel.
> 
> ...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice combo. i like the texture and sheen of the NATO.



darinronne said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver
> on a Haveston NATO
> 
> View attachment 12852505


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sexy under my visor light at night









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Trying something different ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strippling_Warrior (Jul 23, 2012)

Seiko Scallop (?). Not much info out there about this one SRPA81. Contemplated moving this down the road but I'm thinking I'll keep it around..


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

'67 JLC calibre 886
'67 Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GT Veloce 
Birth year goods FTW!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317 on a Hirsch Liberty strap​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

slideit said:


> I've bought a few NATOs lately, so today the Hammy gets some colour
> 
> 20180131_105904


That's a beautiful strap


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Luminox #Orange


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

I usually never wear watches at gigs but forgot to take it off so snapped a quick pic at sound check...
Bar 303


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hmmm, which one today?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## OpulenTimepieces (Sep 11, 2017)

This beast right here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Tactico TC2 today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning  Alpina day for me beginning with the Alpina Startimer Chrono on Drewstrap this morning


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Like a broken record...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day Wednesday. Raymond Weil Sinatra.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Heading to the Dr. For a once over..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

It's a FULL MOON !!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M On Canvas


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

116610LV










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Casio G-Shock GPW1000


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro COSC Day/Date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

Hammy GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Woke up to the new samurai being a couple minutes fast. Hopefully it just needs to be demagnetized. Still gonna wear it and enjoy a cheesesteak









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Original Benarus BronzeMo Dart Dial



_


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Original Benarus BronzeMo Dart Dial
> 
> 
> 
> _


that's an amazing piece William, one of my favourite, 
i have the same watch, the numbers version


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Orient Defender.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> that's an amazing piece William, one of my favourite,
> i have the same watch, the numbers version
> View attachment 12855339
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Montre D'Aeronef Type 20 Extra Special









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sturmanskie Gagarin Sport GMT Limited Edition


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

arejay101 said:


> Sturmanskie Gagarin Sport GMT Limited Edition


Nice, can I ask where you got this?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> Nice, can I ask where you got this?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


Bought it off Touch of Modern a while ago. Forgot what I paid, but it wasn't much.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Charging up the GS and switched to FC in afternoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Gérard Depardieu ^^


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

yvrclimber said:


> '67 JLC calibre 886
> '67 Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GT Veloce
> Birth year goods FTW!


Both are awesome!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Orient Mako w/ Sapphire Dome Crystal.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Wearing this fantastic Tissot Navigator world time again today. So far, the Colareb seems to be the best strap on it.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seaforth on Colareb for hump day, the weekend is getting closer!


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Wednesday continues with the Manufacture Tribute to KM710 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Deep Blue, arrived today.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Joined the Sinn club today and I am very impressed. I also picked up a brown Colareb Strap which should look great! Have a great evening and enjoy your collection










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

Jaeger & Benzinger


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Global Radio Controlled AT8124-91L on a Filson canvas strap​


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Caved and got a Miltat Oyster for my 009. I didn't mind the OEM bracelet, but this really transforms the watch for the better...and I rid myself of those crappy spring bars!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Preview for 2/1/2018:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Momentum Deep 6 this morning for the gym.










Orient Mako XL for the evening.


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Just received!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

Just opened the box....







I had been warned this thing is big...I thought I was prepared...I was wrong.


----------



## liyoo86 (Nov 16, 2017)

Testing out the Buckley on a new strap


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a ;-);-)|> day


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Changing my Dievas to the Explorer...


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 857 UTC. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Watchcollector21 said:
> 
> 
> > that's an amazing piece William, one of my favourite,
> ...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thin-O-Matic (38mm):


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

GS hi-beat diver for today. Less than a second a day gain. My most accurate automatic.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Timex Red Ball Quartz Diver.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess I should have wiped the bezel down before the picture...Have a great Thursday.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Grinny456 said:


> I guess I should have wiped the bezel down before the picture...Have a great Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 12857027


I actually like watches that are worn and might have a little lint or dust on them, taken with a cell phone and the posted right away! The art gallery ready shots are OK once in a while and I can appreciate the talent & skills required, as I am a self taught photography hobbyist myself with every kind of camera from the one on my Phone to a Pentax 6x7 medium format.. I really like the spontaneously captured photos!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Alpina with NATO camo strap.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZ447


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I love this watch and rarely get to wear it.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

When will this Steinhart streak be broken? I don't know, but the longer I wear it the more accurate it gets each day, so at this point I'm afraid to take it off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Musicfreak1988 (Jan 30, 2015)

When you see it...


----------



## Stevenski64 (Jan 25, 2018)

IWC


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> watchdaddy1 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparentley Steve & Ralph have split up.
> ...


----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)

GMT


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod








​


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bond...James Bond


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Travelling for the next few days. I brought this and an SKX...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_engelbrecht (Jul 17, 2016)

Seiko SARG 015......


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Snowflake









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

YellowBullet said:


> Snowflake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Tisell









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickS1111 (Feb 1, 2018)

Since this morning...1968 Omega Geneve Chronostop.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I knew I liked it, but I never knew I'd like it as much as I do!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)

ohemgee said:


> Alpina with NATO camo strap.


Nice shot


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Omega Speedmaster Professional Sapphire Sandwich


----------



## jmc (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

The Ginault went for a swim. It's the second watch I've taken into the pool.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks. 2nd change of the day, Tissot Carson P80


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Milus "Snow Star" aka "WWII Barter Kit" on black one-piece nylon.


----------



## Alex_P (Nov 26, 2017)

Vintage Lanco on Straton strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I have an inspection tomorrow morning in work so the shirt is being pressed whilst enjoying a cobra and a view of my MM300


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

New on the wrist. Just arrived today! Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Alex_P said:


> Vintage Lanco on Straton strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


would you belive, that is my first ever proper watch, I was 14 years old. Don't know what happened to it. Was given to me by one of my uncles.
I have been looking for another in very good condition for about 10years. Only ever seen another 2 and they were really bad condition. I have another Lanco in 18k solid gold which was left to me by the same uncle just before he passed away 4 years back.







congrats it's a stunner.
G


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#TRASER


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Nevets750 said:


> New on the wrist. Just arrived today! Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the lug to lug on that baby?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> What's the lug to lug on that baby?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The lugs really curve down. It's 50mm lug to lug and 43mm on the face. I didn't post a pic, but the strap cones with a very nice deployant clasp. Great lume too!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Nevets750 said:


> The lugs really curve down. It's 50mm lug to lug and 43mm on the face. I didn't post a pic, but the strap cones with a very nice deployant clasp. Great lume too!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Been wanting to upgrade my speedy for one of these c2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Been wanting to upgrade my speedy for one of these c2
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm really liking it. The movement is an El Primero version and is highly regarded. Solid case back and limited to 1000 pieces.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Very rarely worn, but it's on my wrist at present.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Nevets750 said:


> I'm really liking it. The movement is an El Primero version and is highly regarded. Solid case back and limited to 1000 pieces.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Time to sell the speedy . Wish I could try it on first though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the IWCMKXVIII LPP on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Hamilton Chrono-diver. Just got it back from my watchmaker today. It's been a long road to get it looking and running great again.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Time to sell the speedy . Wish I could try it on first though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the Speedy has a flat caseback, you may find this a bit uncomfortable, as the caseback is domed.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Evening switch:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 30 of the past 31 days. Nope, not bored yet.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

Stargate on custom full grain leather.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Awesome photos of a beauty Gino.



Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12856747
> View attachment 12856753
> G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Dropped into my favourite microbrewery to pick up a keg of Hopside IPA.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Fantastic Brice. Both the watch and the photos.



Jeep99dad said:


> Evening switch to the IWCMKXVIII LPP on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow. What a beauty and great photos as well.



Nevets750 said:


> New on the wrist. Just arrived today! Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

zed073 said:


> Wow. What a beauty and great photos as well.


Thanks Zed!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Today I am wearing my Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1. The fluted dial 
mimics the corrugated metal skin of the all metal aircraft which were designed by Hugo Junkers.















​


----------



## Alex_P (Nov 26, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> would you belive, that is my first ever proper watch, I was 14 years old. Don't know what happened to it. Was given to me by one of my uncles.
> I have been looking for another in very good condition for about 10years. Only ever seen another 2 and they were really bad condition. I have another Lanco in 18k solid gold which was left to me by the same uncle just before he passed away 4 years back.
> View attachment 12858233
> 
> ...


Thanks! I work for a former subsidiary of Lanco AG that kept the name after it spun off. This is what got me interested in watches and was my second real watch as a collector. I found this one on eBay last year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic

*







_


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Casual Friday ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

This was delivered yesterday. I'm very pleased.










Breitling 815 Long Playing (~1974)


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#TraserCAMMENGA


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Explorer.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Awesome photos of a beauty Gino.


Thanks Brian much appriciated, I love that fridge, it's awsome.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bronze Friday.
G


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

What am I wearing right now ... 11am and still trying to decide!! ...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sodafarl said:


> What am I wearing right now ... 11am and still trying to decide!! ...
> 
> View attachment 12859513


If it was me, the diver!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

emonje said:


> View attachment 12858717
> 
> Stargate on custom full grain leather.


 STARGATE !!!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Hamilton Cross Country...


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hamilton Chrono-Matic on brown leather rally.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

A rare two day streak with the same watch. It's new though, so I'm still breaking it in! Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nate0624 said:


> Hamilton Chrono-Matic on brown leather rally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Deep Sea Chronograph


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12859433
> View attachment 12859435
> View attachment 12859441
> Bronze Friday.
> G


Love it Gino! Blue strap looks fantastic!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## lmarino1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Enicar Grapho-Matic in original bracket 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Peeking out like some sort of rodent in Pennsylvania.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

LHD for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Still wearing the new samurai, I'm digging it a lot and my girlfriend didn't even get mad at me for buying it!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn U2 SDR! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## mark_engelbrecht (Jul 17, 2016)

Breitling Aerospace


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Fabulous piece. Without a doubt my favourite Halios.



Spunwell said:


> Seaforth on Colareb for hump day, the weekend is getting closer!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 12859887


Wow! every time I see this watch my eyes water, it's beautiful!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Chrono-diver


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday. Ventus Mori M4


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

My latest catch


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Time for this bad boy to spend some time off the winder.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank the Lord it'sFriday





Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nevets750 said:


> New on the wrist. Just arrived today! Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning Congratulations looks great on ya

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis GMT again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

lmarino1 said:


> Enicar Grapho-Matic in original bracket
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is sweet

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Nevets750 said:


> New on the wrist. Just arrived today! Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one. Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#TraserCAMMENGA


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay Burgundy


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Stunning Congratulations looks great on ya
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Thanks man! I'm enjoying it.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cybotron said:


> Nice one. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm working on what straps will look good with it!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nomos Ludwig Timeless Edition on Sueded Alligator strap


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing my 103 to end the work week


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate On Canvas








​


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12859433
> View attachment 12859435
> View attachment 12859441
> Bronze Friday.
> G


You know how I feel about Bronze ️
Great combo Gino

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late to the party but I've been wearing my New Monta Triumph since it landed this morning  can't wait to be home to size and mount the bracelet 
Cheers. 
B


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

New strap is like a new watch!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183​


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Momentum Square 2


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

yvrclimber said:


> '67 JLC calibre 886
> '67 Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GT Veloce
> Birth year goods FTW!


Amazing watch and car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

yvrclimber said:


> '67 JLC calibre 886
> '67 Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GT Veloce
> Birth year goods FTW!


Amazing watch and car.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#TraserCAMMENGA


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Canvas








​


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Speedmaster today again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

x


----------



## Gallowaystx (Jul 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Omegamatic









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Tweed strap for a winter hike


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec B3 carbon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Been a little behind in posting lately. Monaco to start the day. I see a multiple watch day ahead of me. Oops, forgot to change the date 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Still loving the Sinn, hard to get her off the wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgeT (Mar 6, 2010)

Tisell

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

Farer









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

31 of 32 days and completion of the "Wear one watch for a month" challenge.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Wearing the Invicta again today with the new leather strap. I really like the look of this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Archimede









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Seiko solar


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tactico Saturday!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ever reliable beater. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greo (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

Detail...


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## MIsparty (Feb 3, 2018)

Baldieri m48









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

This Accutron was humming away in my mailbox when I got back from a work trip this afternoon. Definitely a keeper.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Watch #2 today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Working on a Saturday: thumbs-down
Bernhardt Binnacle Diver: thumbs-up


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

My newest mod. A Valvron ETA 2824-2 clone movement with a Costro dial, a set of seamaster styled hands, and a Parnis case from eBay. Had to take it to the watchmaker who had to modify the case because the movement and case weren't working well together despite the case (supposedly) was built for an eta 2824-2.

I put it on a 22mm heavy engineer bracelet I had laying around.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Avee8tor (Oct 28, 2013)

Little weekend humour


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

My beloved Zephyr


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Rolex Submariner.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Memovox









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

YellowBullet said:


> Memovox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! One of my favorite Grail watches

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Watch #2 today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an awesome Hamilton Jon! It's on my wish list. Looks great!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

YellowBullet said:


> Memovox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous! Total class!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Seiko PADI Turtle


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Life is good 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nevets750 said:


> That's an awesome Hamilton Jon! It's on my wish list. Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm really enjoying it. I think they're going fast so you might not want to wait too long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Do you have a Chessie's by you? Awesome night plotting a new clothing line. Wore the Invicta all day and night. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Milus Snow Star


----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

My wife made the mistake of telling me she wanted to go to TJ Maxx today while we were visiting in the city we used to live in. When I got to the watch counter, I saw a Filson watch box that was closed. I asked the saleslady if I could see what was inside. It turned out to be a Filson Mackinaw Field Watch F0110000303, PVD coated. It's 43mm and has a 20mm Horween leather strap with roller buckle, which is also PVD coated. This makes the fourth Filson that I've collected, all different models. I have a Dutch Harbor dive watch, a Journeyman GMT, a Scout pilot watch, and now a Mackinaw field watch. And I got them for a great discount over the overpriced MSRP.
























​


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Very nice, @Michael Day.

Mine says hi. They're sort of cousins, aren't they? SNE435 (PADI solar diver).


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Casual Sunday...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Third, and possibly final, watch of the day. Vintage Vostok 300 meter special diver.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Same mod watch from above but tried it on a brown leather strap. I think it looks more appropriate... 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

this blondie digs the Rolex :-d









...fun at the girlfriend's place ;-)


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Omega Seamaster.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

BFK today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Seiko RAF


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This didn't get as much love for a week or so after my datejust came back from the service center and my new Stowa arrived.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Invicta 24760 again today.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Skx013.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Theme for the week... counting down to Lunar New Year 2018, the year of DOG

*春至花開
Spring arrives, Flowers bloom
衹是。。。我嘅花。。。唔係出自甜味香濃嘅櫻花
Except mine... not from Cherry buds that carries the sweetness of the season
:-(

-18 days









-17 days









-16 days









-15 days









-14 days









-13 & 12 days









:-d
*​


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


>


That's perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

kurt1962 said:


> Invicta 24760 again today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









MOVEMENT !!!

RIGHT ON !!!


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still honeymooning with the grey dial Monta Triumph on the bracelet. So comfortable, very nice finish and love the grey dial with a touch of Red. 
Have a great Sunday. 
B


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Out for coffee with the Tudor Black Bay Dark









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

Snowblower break.......


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

It's All Fresh & Light today...Heroic18 MS7300 strapped up on a "Rolko"!



























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


My man









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sinn for another day 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

My new favorite watch:
Nomos Ludwig Timeless Edition on Sueded Alligator strap


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Luminox







1822

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I decided to put the old DeVille (161.0161) back on mesh this morning.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Tough year to be a lifelong Chiefs fan, AND a hometown fan of the Rams ... but hope ya'll enjoy the Super Bowl!


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Running errands with my 2 month old baby girl. Rocking my Planet Ocean 8500 42mm on the new adjustable buckle. Makes a huge difference!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

+2 sec in 20 hours.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just finished a cup of hot chocolate, I think I have time for a nap!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Love it Gino! Blue strap looks fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


thanks Steven much appriciated.
G


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Away in Liverpool on a business trip this weekend and I brought Benny Green (Benarus moray) to keep me company












G


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Of the ridiculous amount of watches that I've owned and sold or traded in the last 4 years, this is the only one that I have reacquired. I felt badly after I sold it the first time, but then the price for it was more than I sold it for and I wasn't willing to buy it for more than I originally did. Today I was in an ad in New Jersey that I've never been to and they just so happen to have this watch in stock. They took out the calculator and put 30% off and the price came out to what I already thought was a good price but I asked if there was any way to do that price with tax included and they ended up agreeing to it. I'm pretty sure I just bought it for a few hundred dollars less than its selling anywhere these days. The bracelet is very hard to size and there are no half links and I find that it's either a little snug or just too big. Any advice? Any half links available for this bracelet?










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Ready for the game.










Add a bottle of all new Tapatalk to a tank of gas for more power, better mileage, and longer life.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> You know how I feel about Bronze ️
> Great combo Gino
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


thanks William much appriciated.
i belive we have very similar taste in watches and straps.
G


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Back to the oldest and first "proper" watch I ever bought


----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)

SBM021


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Citizen World Time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy for dinner out with the family.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

Got the pleasure of wearing this today. Was a 21st birthday gift to my Great Grandfather back in 1929. Parents had it restored not long ago.

Anyone have any information on it by any chance? what category would be best suited to getting some info?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

green_pea said:


> Got the pleasure of wearing this today. Was a 21st birthday gift to my Great Grandfather back in 1929. Parents had it restored not long ago.
> 
> Anyone have any information on it by any chance? what category would be best suited to getting some info?
> 
> View attachment 12867547


The vintage forum. Nice watch bro. Looks great.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

green_pea said:


> Got the pleasure of wearing this today. Was a 21st birthday gift to my Great Grandfather back in 1929. Parents had it restored not long ago.
> 
> Anyone have any information on it by any chance? what category would be best suited to getting some info?


Open the back and look at the movement, it might be written on it


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

Waiting for my plane to Board









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Wearing my racing chronograph: Citizen Eco-Drive Primo CA0467-11H today






​


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Moonview


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels *









_


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Can't believe my squad actually, finally, deservedly and unexpectedly won their first Super Bowl! Go Birds!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slobodan J. (Dec 17, 2017)

F. Dostoyevsky- The Raw Youth









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

New look for same watch.









Hirsch Speed


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Monday with the Prometheus pirhana












G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Seiko blumo on crafter blue rubber strap.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

ML Masterpiece Tradition


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

The Dog & Turtle.
Sounds like a name for a pub.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Grand Seiko Snowflake


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Going with the '90's Casio Edifice today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

This 67 Accutron is slowly becoming one of my favorite work watches..









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is one of the collection that gets cheated on wrist time, and I don't really know why. My wife bought this for me years ago, so it will remain in the collection even if not worn. Raymond Weil Don Giovanni.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinb44 (Jun 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What??

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Strippling_Warrior (Jul 23, 2012)

Ecozilla on adaptors and leather.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Blue watch Monday after a great game









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay again today


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Dharmaboy (Nov 12, 2014)

One of the nicest GMT watches out there









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

The work watch, on a super comfy rubber strap for easy cleaning









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Nomos Ahoi on OEM

Love the tricky dial, it appears almost black in low light



But the warm navy tone reveals it's self in brighter conditions



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

Mailman brought me a new Zulu


----------



## Rtepregis (Dec 28, 2015)

Seiko


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m 








​


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sunset from the deck of the Carnival Valor at Cozumel


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Certina DS Rookie on tan suede, Wolverine boots, chunky sweater = ready for the chilly weather.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## gadgetguycebu (Jul 29, 2015)

Starting my work week with an ollech and wajs Precision Chronograph. Just love it's tough no nonsense look.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

JLC









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I wore my Arnie to battle through a tough Monday


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Two new to me watches today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0150-61E​


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Farer Lander GMT


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

oh man the dial on this guy!!


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I decided to give the Steinhart the day off. I'm thinking that, instead of just selling a dozen or so of my watches, I might pare the collection back by as many as 20. That means making some hard decisions and getting rid of some watches that I really love. This being one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

Dievas Vortex on nato









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tmy (Nov 18, 2015)

Chill day, reading at home and trying out my new macro lenses for the iPhone. Working surprisingly well 




























Cheers everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Not exactly a speedy, but it's a neat 19yo chrono that's still going at it.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

pyddet said:


> Not exactly a speedy, but it's a neat 19yo chrono that's still going at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUS Chrono! Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

This one's a keeper.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Mercer Durham proto today. I like this a lot, nice proportions and beautiful Brown sunburst dial.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

On dry land now but still wearing the Seamaster


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Been wearing it for about a week straight, think it'll be a keeper for sure.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Bradjhomes said:


> New thread started...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

A little digital love today...


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Portuguese









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

YellowBullet said:


> Portuguese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Class and elegance!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jaeger Le Coultre Master Compressor Chronograph.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

It's a Bloodmoon Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flyinb44 (Jun 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Going with the Invicta on leather again today. It's funny, of all the watches I have in my collection I find myself grabbing this one most frequently the last two weeks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Playing with a few options this morning.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 12872099


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

The very divisive Tourneau GMT. Got it for a steal and it's one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

1917 Waltham, WOW 100 years old!


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

On the way to see if the Pittsburgh AD has this guy's midnight blue brother in stock









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307


----------



## Thebigeasy (Feb 4, 2018)

View attachment 12872289
today and probably the rest of the working week my £20 Casio beater.


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Seiko Shogun


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)

T-37 minutes to the launch of the falcon heavy. Here to see it in person....


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

YellowBullet said:


> Portuguese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

I've been on the search for a brown strap

May I ask what yours is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

It's finally here after a 3 wk wait



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Freshly received Makara Hawksbill








​


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tommyboy31 said:


> Been wearing it for about a week straight, think it'll be a keeper for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i feel the same way Tom, great piece from Seiko, I have the black waffle dial version. And a keeper for me, however since the orange version came out I have been tempted to buy that one as well. Congrats,
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> It's finally here after a 3 wk wait
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


congrats William, another classic beauty.
G


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> congrats William, another classic beauty.
> G


Thanks G. Right outta the box it's a keeper.

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> i feel the same way Tom, great piece from Seiko, I have the black waffle dial version. And a keeper for me, however since the orange version came out I have been tempted to buy that one as well. Congrats,
> G


Thank you much, G!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Freshly received Makara Hawksbill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm Simon Bronze & Green my favorite combo. Congratulations 

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kermit









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Mmmmm Simon Bronze & Green my favorite combo. Congratulations
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Thanks brother William  Bronze and Green is my av combo too, you know how I love your Bronze Moray 

BTW your new Chrono is stunning!

Tapawatch


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

JOSE G said:


> 1917 Waltham, WOW 100 years old!


Wow -- that is just fantastic! Love the history of this kind of watch -- with a protector for the crystal designed to prevent damage in the trenches. Looks to be in great condition, as well. Very nice!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I watched a replay and got goose bumps hearing and watching the employees celebrating. It's hard to imagine working where you get that excited and have that huge of rewards for your work.



Watchowski said:


> T-37 minutes to the launch of the falcon heavy. Here to see it in person....


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

View attachment 12872817


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16710 for Tuesday


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with a LE SWI, she is really beautifully made. I have to start setting the date on my watches instead of setting the time and heading out. Not that it matters I can't see the date without my reading glasses. It is fun getting old 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Trieste on DrunkArtStraps canvas tonight


----------



## Rover79 (Feb 2, 2018)

AP offshore today..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Loving this









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241725.1​


----------



## torogoz (Nov 5, 2017)

View attachment 12873315


----------



## torogoz (Nov 5, 2017)

Better to try and fail....


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mrhy56 said:


> JLC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

DilliTime said:


> This one's a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should think so 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Strela today on Rios.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## gelowong24 (May 6, 2010)

Mmm...salmon.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

View attachment 12873499


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Carrera









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Fish for dinner tonight...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ArticMan (Feb 12, 2010)

Zenith in blue.


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Photobomb by Steinhart. I was wearing both watches last night trying to keep the Steinhart wound and I forgot to take it off before leaving for work. Not wanting to answer questions all day as to why I'm wearing two watches, I've decided to let the T500 chill in my office while I work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

My new Laco Genf 861807


----------



## Houston77 (Oct 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Day 2 for the senior citizen! 53 year old Seikomatic on an Uncle Seiko Tropic strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to Wilmington for an overnight business trip, the Longines Eye for the drive down. Love the Horween natural chromexcel on it.

Have a great day 
B


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I love this watch. Matches everything and slides under sleeves easily. I wouldn't change a single thing about it.

I love the raised vintage lume and the shiny black marker surround that really make the depth stand out. Lots of subtle design elements that add up to a striking package. At the price, ridiculous.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Heuer Monaco. Senior member of my collection.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This for running a few errands today..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

'69 Hamilton Chrono-Matic, calibre 11.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks GREAT!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Rolex Submariner 114060


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Beater Day. Fortunately, I cannot see the scratches without my reading glasses...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


Nice! I've been thinking about a Timex for a while now, how are you liking yours?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Max Bill today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Decided to try a day without a watch.
IT'S TERRIBLE 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

1984 Prince Oysterdate on District Leather today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Starman is orbiting the sun and listening to David Bowie y'all - so today is Speedy Wednesday. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Michael Kors watch, it is pretty good and automatic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

New arrival from Harold/Yobokies. Hard to argue with this one for $160USD. Base watch is an SNK809.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

View attachment 12875005


----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)

It was honestly one of the greatest things I have even seen in person. The sonic boom that hits a few minutes into liftoff and seeing the boosters come back doing minor burn adjustments and landing at the same time...just incredible. Can't even imagine the team at SpaceX that worked on this marvel of engineering!



Robotaz said:


> I watched a replay and got goose bumps hearing and watching the employees celebrating. It's hard to imagine working where you get that excited and have that huge of rewards for your work.


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

View attachment 12875025


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040








​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## campodan (Jan 1, 2018)

Newest addition









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

The Breitling _SuperOcean _today, COSC certified.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Well it finally happened, and I found out moments before giving a big presentation when I reached in to my cuff and felt bare wrist. Thankfully I had my wife send me a picture of my watch box and saw it sitting safely inside, because I could have sworn I put it on this morning and was afraid a springbar broke and my watch was lost. Distracting from the presentation focus, for sure.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

steadyrock said:


> Well it finally happened, and I found out moments before giving a big presentation when I reached in to my cuff and felt bare wrist. Thankfully I had my wife send me a picture of my watch box and saw it sitting safely inside, because I could have sworn I put it on this morning and was afraid a springbar broke and my watch was lost. Distracting from the presentation focus, for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The horror !!! Terrible feeling, well done wife-y getting that confirmation 

Omega man today


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

More Max.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


>


Really like this one. They made a few available on their site a few days back but I missed out:. Congrats on getting one!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Snow, snow, snow...


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm wearing my newly arrived Grand Seiko SBGF003



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkulak (Oct 15, 2017)

Just got my new-to-me Grand Seiko SBGV007. Here's a slow-motion shot of the seconds hand. You can _just_ tell that it ticks twice per second:






Props to Armand at Govberg for hooking me up with this piece! Here's a good photo (the video is a bit washed out):


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

From last night's meetup. I got to try on this beauty. Breitling Chronomat 769


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller on a soggy gray day


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

GS for me today. Hope everyone is having a good hump day.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Gourmet dinner


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

pkulak said:


> Just got my new-to-me Grand Seiko SBGV007. Here's a slow-motion shot of the seconds hand. You can _just_ tell that it ticks twice per second:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I've purchased 2 watches from Govberg and was very satisfied with both transactions.


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi WUS!

My other Sub.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD on an aftermarket strap






​


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD on an aftermarket strap






​


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

AT









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERNHARDT #F71








*


----------



## tissot99 (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good early Thursday morning.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just received the extra links for the Seedy Reduced bracelet.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

JLC NSA

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

New strap for the Recraft.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Wk1210 today. It fits me like I imagine the SKX013 fits normal people.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Deep Sea Cermet Chronograph









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice addition Simon.



DMCBanshee said:


> Freshly received Makara Hawksbill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Awesome. |>

One can never have too many orange dials. 
I'm waiting on a new strap before I wear mine.



tommyboy31 said:


> Been wearing it for about a week straight, think it'll be a keeper for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


> New strap for the Recraft.


Perfectly done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Love it Gino. You don't see the white dial very often.
I've been eyeing a blue one but I must resist as I'm currently in the NBZ. 



Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12870919
> View attachment 12870921
> G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks so much Kurt.

I've been busy this week and I'm finally catching up on everything I missed. 

Cheers.....Brian.



kurt1962 said:


> That's perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

:-! 
|>



kurt1962 said:


> Perfectly done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmwilliamson2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Perrelet Royal Flush. Way off the beaten path, but I love it. It's my lucky watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

kurt1962 said:


> Perfectly done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd like to see a gold strap with green thread!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjdean16 (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

From one extreme to the other.

Today









Yesterday


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

kurt1962 said:


> Perfectly done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Considering the affordability factor, it's truly remarkable. The stitching even matches the markers. All it needs is a Seiko buckle with an orange "S" and it's epic.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Carpenter Brass


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

GMTIIc :]


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

View attachment 12878233


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Waiting for work to send out someone to tow my truck or fix my blown out tire. At least I can stare at this beauty for a while.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with my trusted JL chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Dan Henry - when asymmetry looks good.


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

SKX on Clover Strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Put my new DH 1963 on a new NATO


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Addams Family rehearsal









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

0zero0 today


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Loving this guy lately... much wrist time 

Have a great Friday all (when it arrives...)


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Pimmsley said:


> Loving this guy lately... much wrist time
> 
> Have a great Friday all (when it arrives...)
> 
> View attachment 12878984


I don't understand why they aren't more popular. There are so many dial options in the Racing line, and they're all/nearly all great-looking.


----------



## TheGovernment (Feb 3, 2018)

MDT IT said:


>


Hot damn, thats a beauty! It has so much character. I feel there are just so many watches tjat look the same, its nice to be unique.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241723.1 on a Victorinox nylon strap​


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

omeglycine said:


> I don't understand why they aren't more popular. There are so many dial options in the Racing line, and they're all/nearly all great-looking.


I love em...

Yeah, not sure, i guess it's a taste thing... i really like the clean/modern dial, size and shape myself and the date and auto wind were a feature I wanted as a daily wearer.,

only now after joining WUS am I lusting after the standard pro to join the speedy racing, which I thought was a little boring at the time... damnz you WUS...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Eterna KonTiki Bronze. The first pic is my best one yet of the beautiful Granite dial. The specs are actually embedded in the dial, and are not dust particles on the crystal:


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

41Mets said:


> Addams Family rehearsal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's jam... :-d


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III
*_


----------



## ppoutine (Feb 5, 2013)

Seamaster Omegamatic


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

My GS appears to have melted in the sun!

Something happening with the light and the camera here - this has not been altered in any way - it's exactly as the camera took it...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Gigandet Speed Timer 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Chronograph on Rios leather









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FliegerFriday with the IWC MKXVIII Heritage on USAF canvas.

TGIF


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

FarerFriday


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Seiko Presage LE for me!

This watch is amazing, I wish my pictures could do it justice!


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

My fav and one n only GS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Omega Speedmaster Professional


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

DutchMongolian said:


> My fav and one n only GS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure delight


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

Glycine puts out some beautiful pieces


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^That is an awesome Oris!


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mwheatley (Nov 15, 2009)

New Pelagos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

New to me this week. Bought in a whim but glad I did. Very different from most Omegas.


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Speedy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffK114060 (Sep 4, 2017)

Eterna kontiki Sonic on adpt strap made in USA!!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

AT









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

YellowBullet said:


> AT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That strap reminds me of the one that comes with the Citizen AT-8020-03l Blue Angeles. Nice watch by the way

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ygrene said:


> FarerFriday


FarerFriday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jah said:


> Seiko Presage LE for me!
> 
> This watch is amazing, I wish my pictures could do it justice!


That's so hot


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Sub to end the work week and some old jams to start the weekend


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

One for go...
One for show...









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Man, you guys post some good-looking photos!










It's 5 o'clock somewhere.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Today's rehearsal









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

View attachment 12882059


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Bully!


----------



## JeffK114060 (Sep 4, 2017)

Love this watch!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Wearing this all the time right now.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ralph Lauren Slim Classique with Piaget movement


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

It's my birthday and I'm currently in a steak house in Truth or Consequences, New Mexico that has exactly the same decore as when it opened in 1970. Not sure why but I went with the Hammy tonight. Cheers!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pan Europ today. Happy Friday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This for Friday night... Photo from earlier...








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Remix 249108​


----------



## SkemboMatt (Jan 31, 2018)

How do you like the BOLDR Explorer GMT? Got a line on one and hopefully it’s a good flying watch. Thoughts?


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

View attachment 12882485


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

Love the Damasko!


soaking.fused said:


>


----------



## Slobodan J. (Dec 17, 2017)

DrGonzo said:


> It's my birthday and I'm currently in a steak house in Truth or Consequences, New Mexico that has exactly the same decore as when it opened in 1970. Not sure why but I went with the Hammy tonight. Cheers!


Srećan ti rođendan! ( Happy Bday on Serbian language)

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

4:23am


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Vulcain Cricket Nautical


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

@brunemto

Super cool watch and pic ... |>


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Actually from yesterday morning. Took the pic then forgot to post! Zenith Chronometro Tipo TC-2









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

This last night and again for the morning.

Enjoy your Saturday peeps.


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

Taken yesterday, but still on....


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## KarthikC (Feb 9, 2018)

Very simple q&q solar 









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

The Seiko Presage SRPC03 LE on blue Shell Cordovan. Where #StrapSaturday meets #SeikoSaturday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeffK114060 (Sep 4, 2017)

Halios Tropik









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kjohns810 (Apr 17, 2017)

Latest acquisition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Evening closing in.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Channelling MuckyMark this morning-just picked up this Seiko last week, amazing the quality they provide for the cost, great weekender Watch


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Last night chillin' around the house.









This morning running errands.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrdinaryBob (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)

View attachment 12883559


----------



## BrentM368 (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

View attachment 12883637
View attachment 12883639
Milus Snow Star


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Had to make a trip to the local Tractor Supply store to get a part for the snow thrower, that was a bummer, all done now, already for another 4inches tomorrow! Had the Hamilton on pre-trip, and the Harding after...the Hamilton shot was from a different day, I was just trying new photo software..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

The trusty 009 on a new Miltat Oyster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

20 years old this month, and I've put every scratch and ding on it during that time.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Impressive Yukon!!!!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Rado Diastar Jubile on Fluco leather today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Bully some more!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

J.D.B. said:


> Bully some more!


Hi, interesting watch, are the lugs symmetrical?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Type 20 Extra Special









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ Impressive Yukon!!!!


Thanks [email protected]


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Patek


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Down at the marina on a sunny day.... finally!


----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

The only watch I consider when traveling to the sun. I've tried a few bracelet options last few years but still prefer the tapered Super Jubilee. Close to the original without being that rattly








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poised (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Back to my 104 today, have a great evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

Omega "the grand" on a bond NATO


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late to the party... wore the Farer Lander GMT on canvas all day.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Flieger today

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K Automatic

*







_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS Chronograph 241445. This watch has an ETA quartz 22 jewels serviceable movement.






​


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Grand Seiko Snowflake


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Saturday night with my PO, GS Warriors on the tube, and my comfy Guinness flannel pajamas on


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^Wow that El Primero looks great!


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Tag time...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Le Petit Prince


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Blast from the past.










I wore this sucker all day every day for years in the '90s and early '00s.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Invicta again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Having some Star Wars Lego fun. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ashi4075 (Jan 23, 2018)

Weekend drive with PRS









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone that knows me knows I'm a nato Guy ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

I've been wearing my recently acquired 16570 Explorer II most of the time in the past couple of weeks. I love it and it's running at about +1.5 spd.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ventus Mori M4 Brass.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TC2 day, for me












G


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Guinand Duograph Klassic









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chronograph


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

AT









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

*Liking this one more and more*

Thinking it's a keeper


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Bought from a ruthless businessman


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SKX7s26 (Jan 7, 2018)

View attachment 12887485
View attachment 12887491


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

View attachment 12887495


Sunday, 12:30, means I'm sitting in the parking lot of our wonderful local music conservatory while my daughters take lessons, my once-a-week respite when I can do absolutely nothing ... well, I do nothing after a quick wrist shot, of course, and maybe a glance through the Sales Corner ... and _then_ I do nothing.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wore the Alpina Chrono this morning and now am wearing the new Mercer Durham prototype 
Have a great Sunday evening everyone 
B

J'avais commencé la journée avec l'Alpina puis j'ai changé pour le prototype Mercer Durham


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

I love checking the time... i wonder what the cost per look works out to ? Surely I'm down to a few cents per gander by now :-d


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

'68 Datejust


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Rolex Datejust


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Intramatic LE for my son's 9th birthday party.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Mido Multifort Caliber 80 on this lazy afternoon. Got a bout of vertigo and chillin on the couch watching old episodes of power rangers with my two young nephews... Life is chill...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

hun23 said:


> chronograph


Best looking Daytona in years! Very sharp looking piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

erikclabaugh said:


> '68 Datejust


Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

No work today after a brutal trip home from a business trip in Finland:









Edit: better shot.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303






​


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Home time ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Glycine on mesh.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

View attachment 12888681


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

My Cartier in action

View attachment 12888967


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Unlike 30 years ago when I started out, we rarely wear a suit and tie these days. But when I do, the Hamilton Intra Matic is my go to watch.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and wish you all a great week. 
I'll start it with the Monta Triumph, which I must say has really impressed me. Definitely could be a one watch/daily wearer, if i wasn't a WIS 
Cheers. B


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Railmaster LE now... 
I still can’t post photo as “attachment limit reached” is displayed. sorry.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just got a new Miltat bracelet, going to get it sized today...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Staying with my roots for day 3.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

After owning this for around a year, finally giving the Velcro strap a try. I dig it so far. Of course, like the watch itself, the strap was not designed for my dainty wrist. I don't care, though.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joejoe1225 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Lhd









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Houston77 (Oct 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rally strap. After all this was designed as a racing watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4329.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## kf3506 (Feb 2, 2013)

Waiting for the ferry to go visit my parents.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Speedy on its new Heuerville strap ...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd change of the day, Seiko sarb017.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Casio G-Shock GW-M5610. On vacation in ski country.










I'm about an hour's drive away from the atomic clock transmitter at the moment, so the afternoon before it synced pretty fast, at 5:00 pm to boot.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

FC moonphase for today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> 2nd change of the day, Seiko sarb017.
> 
> View attachment 12890127


Does that happen to be the Hirsch buffalo on your Alpinist?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

I know I'm breaking the rules but I took photos yesterday and forgot to post. So here is yesterday and today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ending the day with the beautiful Farer Lander GMT on canvas


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Ending the day with the beautiful Farer Lander GMT on canvas


I really like this watch. Fine selection.

Then again I like most things British, even my wife most days 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MC88 said:


> I really like this watch. Fine selection.
> 
> Then again I like most things British, even my wife most days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 nice.

Thanks. Always enjoy wearing it even if it's on the smaller side for me


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Alpine Startimer pilot









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

issey.miyake said:


> Home time ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful strap choice with the Portuguese.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

omeglycine said:


> Wonderful strap choice with the Portuguese.


Thanks mate!

I actually changed to another strap the this morning - but I think I'll go back to the canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

The RGM at the (early) Valentine's Day dinner.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241688.1






​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Intramatic LE on WatchGecko Rally to start the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1976 Seiko DX 17 Jewel Automatic

*







_


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

maylebox said:


>


No kidding! Here was my lunch today.










Love the large legible dial there too.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seems to be my daily "go to".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Panerai PAM 724 at my favorite morning coffee shop.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Decided to dust off this old Universal Geneve triple calendar moonphase today. There's just something about gold hands, a gold dial, and some combat boots that just makes my day.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all 
Been neglecting my IWC MKXVIII LPP lately so i wanted to give it some wrist time today. It's on a Horween English Tan Dublin leather strap. 
Have a great day. Brice.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Aquatimer 2000









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

If you ever want really good lighting for a good photo of your dial, take a trip to Costco!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)

View attachment 12892599


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

soaking.fused said:


>


I Tawt I Taw A Puddy Tat!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

;-) Tuesday folks.


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just a little "lite" prep work for Valentines Day!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Just picked this Oris Artix date up at the post office. Purchased from forum member TheWatcher. Great to deal with.
Sized and on the wrist for Tuesday.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Great collection of watches today!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

AUTOmaniak said:


> Just picked this Oris Artix date up at the post office. Purchased from forum member TheWatcher. Great to deal with.
> Sized and on the wrist for Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 12893161


Broken photo, maybe it's my att browser... I need to see that watch!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Love this watch. Perfect size and great dial.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Turtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

In lately and adapted to cloth


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Precista PRS-82









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Testing out my new samurai










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Samurai on bracelet.
G


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Yobokies SNK809 mod:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the LE Trieste on a Grey DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Vostok. Very unique dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

Added to the collection today, PAM422


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Modded DA46 arrived today and I could not be happier!!!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

New bracelet came in, so I'll be sporting this beauty for a few days.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Breitling Navitimer Panamerican Black Dial


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Did someone say...tacos?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Eterna today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> Eterna today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool watch Jon,
how did you enjoy your trip in Europe mate?
G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Italian winter ;-)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Slobodan J. (Dec 17, 2017)

G.









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)

Aleblanc said:


>


That's a beautiful dial


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

On brown perlon for a more vintage look


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Test fit of new honey leather strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris 65 today


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Rainy day and my Seiko SUS Crono.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

issey.miyake said:


> Test fit of new honey leather strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really makes the dial pop!


----------



## Tudor1013 (Jan 14, 2018)

Tudor everyday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Alpinist on my new strapcode bracelet









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Tudor


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

View attachment 12895427
Milus Snow Star on black nylon.


----------



## Strippling_Warrior (Jul 23, 2012)

JSAR again (2 days in a row) because why not....making pancakes.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This just after a emergency trip to the florist on Valentines Day!

On my new Miltat bracelet!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Leaving in a few minutes for a Valentine Day lunch date with Bette and wearing this now...




Best,
Ron


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Valentine's 💙 Day.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Dark









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Railmaster 2500


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

View attachment 12895799


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Jaragar month day 24 hour.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor III. Finally a nice day to go for a walk. I'm sick of below 0 wind chills.


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

---


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

GS Snowflake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGovernment (Feb 3, 2018)

My new as of today Ancon x35...


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

According to 'Tapacrap' it's the 5th February today, and I've not posted since! In general, it's playing up again. There's more bugs than in a dead tree trunk 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

I keep hitting ESC, but I'm still here... :-s


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Flieger Pro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Great rendition


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

sub


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Evening switch to the mini/baby turtle to keep the PR topped off


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

The wife said that if we're watching a movie on Valentine's Day it's going to be a romantic comedy. The Pam111 and I say "it's Fright Night".


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

Latest addition, just landed yesterday.


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Playground









Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

OMG, it's here...


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto H70555533


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco today! Is it Friday yet?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*_


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Damasko DA46.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2






​


----------



## Rover79 (Feb 2, 2018)

Desk diving..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Speedmaster


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)

SpaceCadet65 said:


> View attachment 12895715


Simple and clean white dial, nice shot


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

017


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today's choice.
G


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12897439
> View attachment 12897441
> Today's choice.
> G


An Italian thoroughbred ? Nice !


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Deep Sea Cermet Vintage Chrono on it's way to a meeting.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀ 
Wearing the Longines Big Eye  today on a Horween Natural chromexcel DrunkArtStraps

Cheers 
B


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Raketa Big Zero Proletariat


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

maylebox said:


> The wife said that if we're watching a movie on Valentine's Day it's going to be a romantic comedy. The Pam111 and I say "it's Fright Night".


Man that first Frankenstein movie was so scary when I was 8yrs old!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This for Thursday..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk
Just need to set the date and wind it up


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Eterna KonTiki date PVD


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

View attachment 12897813
View attachment 12897815
Armida A12 on brown vintage rally.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Speedy Pro today. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

View attachment 12898057
The DiverBob "Cape Cod" Edition Armida A12


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Omega Seamaster today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)




----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Another Vostok. I just love these things. Pure examples of Russian engineering.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Concord Mariner automatic chronograph...


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

I was really ready to not like this watch...

But the closest competitor I could find that used the same movement AND sapphire crystal also didn't offer an exhibition case back and was twice as expensive (the Detroit Watch Company 1701 Multi-Function). I've included that watch face as a comparison.

This really is a gorgeous watch, and that Miyota 9100 has an incredibly clean sweep on the seconds hand.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The pelagos in the Prius









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Seiko Shogun


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Morning!


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

This may be the one for me:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

jcartw20 said:


> This may be the one for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If not, I have a suggestion for disposal! Just kidding, hahaha..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer ii


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

With a bizarre mauve infield(that photographs gray)


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Lobster


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

I did it Skmei waaay  today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Origin Watch Co field watch on terra DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Triple 7...❤










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm glad I got the extra brown strap.

This combo just pops.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Reserve Pro Diver on Distressed Kaki Canvas*_


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241656







​


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

So much for special occasions only...

Oh well, it is Friday after all... :-d


----------



## Strippling_Warrior (Jul 23, 2012)

Going commando!!!!






Seriously though, anyone else ever just need a day off..?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco today for work. Then I switched to the OKEAH for a quiet evening with the family.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy CNY!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Rover79 (Feb 2, 2018)

On holiday...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Cricket today


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Seagull 1963


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TGI Friday, TC2 on Erika's original MN STRAP












G


----------



## SpeedyFreak (Dec 23, 2017)

Glycine Airman GMT. Just arrived









Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF. Have a good weekend!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

SEA-GULL M199S









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Early morning flight to the Great American South for a special visit with my wife and son in tow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

Meistersinger represent!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anvilart43 (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

Model watch?


----------



## Targaryen (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with the Lander GMT 

TGIF

I really love this one, the dial is awesome. 



























Charlotte uptown


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Android chronograph 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Still with the Alpinist









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Been so busy this has been my grab and go all week. TGIF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

TGIF.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

I am staying home today with my youngest son who has influenza

Luckily I have my JLC NSA to alarm at the four hour medication intervals










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

16710










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Fjallrav (Nov 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I miss having a date when I wear this watch, but I love the dial, the slope of the bezel, and the Curve of the lugs. Really great watch!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JL Pettimore (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

New Black Series Seiko Solar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Waiting at the Doctors office









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

IWC IW357002










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Just off the UPS truck. New model Hamilton Khaki Mechanical no-date.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Such a go-to that I haven't gone to in a while.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Rolex Submariner


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

vmmvmmm said:


> Rolex Submariner


Beautiful VmmVmmm

I just took off my ND Sub and put on this to go work out. But later tonight (for a friend's party) the Sub will return 









Interestingly, I just received (today) the white version of this G (7900) for upcoming summer pool/beach duty 

















And, my beloved SubC NO DATE!


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

I'll be switching over to this for the evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Couldn't miss FliegerFriday 
Evening switch to the Alpina Startimer Chrono 










A little big for me but it's cool watch


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SDc


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Landed today


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

This little bugger is a case full of fun and a joy to wear.


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

Le Petit Prince









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

In Vancouver for work ... greetings to local members, you have a lovely city.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Grinny456 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12900969&stc=1&d=1518795040"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet looking Ball


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Still on that new watch buzzzzzz... :-d









Direct sunlight... that applied logo just makes the dial for me.









Have a great weekend :-!


----------



## aelb771 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

The weekends just don't come soon enough!

Still on honeymoon with my Bvlgari Octo:


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

I can't stop taking pics of this thing...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

hopscottch said:


> Another Vostok. I just love these things. Pure examples of Russian engineering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. These little gems have a great history and fascinating engineering. I'm wearing this one right now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

MM300


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7000-52L








​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pimmsley said:


> Still on that new watch buzzzzzz... :-d
> 
> View attachment 12903405
> 
> ...


Stunning!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Stunning!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir !


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

Farer/RedRockStraps









Wysłane z mojego SM-A520F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Ball 60 Seconds II on OEM dark brown leather


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One for now.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

I really should focus more on putting this guitar back together.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dusk is approaching...


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Seiko, what else...


----------



## gyrotourbillon007 (Aug 18, 2017)

edit.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TC3.3 today,


















have a great weekend 
G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the day with the blue Scurfa DiverOne GenII on rubber


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

42mm Rose Gold










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Super Squale 20 atmos.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avee8tor (Oct 28, 2013)

Alpina Alpiner 4GMT


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,Pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hdmelrose1 (Jan 2, 2018)

Solo time...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

It's a Kermit day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Heading home for the long weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

UN Marine Diver rest of the day.

Happy Weekend.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Farer Lander, new to me yesterday.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Waiting to get my car smogged...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Strippling_Warrior (Jul 23, 2012)

Working...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

joepac said:


> Waiting to get my car smogged...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is "smogged"?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Slm643 said:


> What is "smogged"?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It's a tedious thing the US government makes us do to cars with emissions every 2 years in order to keep registration up to date... A form of slavery to the man! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida A12 what a difference a day makes






Iceland


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 12905269
> Armida A12 what a difference a day makes
> View attachment 12905271
> Iceland


Both pics from Iceland, a day apart? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

joepac said:


> It's a tedious thing the US government makes us do to cars with emissions every 2 years in order to keep registration up to date... A form of slavery to the man! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Not in Michigan. Sounds like a governor of Cali thing.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Slm643 said:


> Not in Michigan. Sounds like a governor of Cali thing.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Really? Yeah here in Cali we are regulated out of our minds.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My usual Saturday afternoon companion and my usual Saturday afternoon spot/beer


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aelb771 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Switched to a different German diver for the evening. Same cheap, green hoodie.


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Halios Seaforth II.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

BMW meet at the Ace Cafe


































































G


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Headed to a fundraising dinner in a bit... Decided to go low-key with the Juvenia Tank.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Seiko PADI Turtle


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling SOA 42









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

For dinner tonight with hun..

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco-Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels *









_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick GS Chronograph 241434






​


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Digging this orange Vostok. 2nd day in a row.








Switched straps on this Okeah so I thought I'd wear it tonight. Giving my Russian watches some long overdue love.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sunday speedy...


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Lume Shot









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Clearly late to the party but at least I made it LVc


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Rollie for the evening... still blows me away, such a gorgeous face...


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

On the beach today.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Haven’t had this on for months but the dial still does it.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Magrette Moana Pacific Kara









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

https://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=354993&page=8


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Halios Puck 2 on Handmade Strap from Alfio @ Bakeka


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy day!


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Khaki Mechanical


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still wearing this one. 
I like the Horween Essex leather on the Big Eye


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## JL Pettimore (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## jmwilliamson2 (Nov 27, 2015)

Eterna KonTiki Four Hands. This is easily the most surprisingly awesome watch I've ever purchased, it's no wonder people love these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Hamilton Intra-matic 38


----------



## gadgetguycebu (Jul 29, 2015)

It's an ollech and wajs kind of day..









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Yet another lovely summer day in LA ... except it's winter and we need rain!


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith C6 for a Sunday afternoon. It contains the in-house Elite 670 movement, and has a very soft and comfortable Teju Lizard strap w/ Zenith deployant clasp.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It's funny how when you REALLY thin the herd which watches stay. I've learned to love this one.


----------



## kalburnfall (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

My favorite: base Panerai so simple


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

My latest acquisition - Bambino Small Seconds. This feels and wears completely different from the other Bambinos.


----------



## EliasEliasElias (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

The samurai









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Friends, I can't decide which Celestial Silk to wear for Chinese New Year.. Would love your opinions please


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Finishing my last shift before a week off like this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Wearing this one form10 mins. It's
Magnificent in the flesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## clou (Feb 18, 2018)

Loving my first Longines!


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Overnight in Chicago: Marriott Downtown, Weber Grill for dinner, The Harvest for breakfast, Invicta.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Today I wore my white G-Shock so I took photos of it near the white things that I was around today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

I couldn't decide ...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## alutz (Feb 10, 2018)

Bahama yellow Seaforth









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Still wearing this one.
> I like the Horween Essex leather on the Big Eye


I like it too my friend, that's sharp!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Doxa today while cleaning some vinyl


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Johnny Cupcakes GD-X6900JC


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*ESQ Criterion by Movado

*







_


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

I still can’t upload photos. Are there others who also face “attachment limit reached” sticker and can’t post photos? I’m barred for last few days and don’t know how to rectify this.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Mackinaw F0110000303






​


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Filson Mackinaw F0110000303
> 
> View attachment 12909219​


I was just in a Filson store.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Thin-o-matic


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Not been on for a while, laid low with the flu.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)

Back to work...


----------



## Targaryen (Sep 28, 2015)

This is keeping me happy on a monday


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Speedy.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

AT back on bracelet. Early flight to start the week.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Presidents' Day


----------



## BadSport340 (Jan 29, 2016)

Can't seem to take this one off my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Great condition on this vintage Casio










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MontaMondays with the silver dial Triumph


----------



## JL Pettimore (Jan 27, 2018)

Normally I'd be in the work truck right now but I'm off for Presidents Day. Still loving my new watch.


----------



## TetheredToTime (Oct 27, 2017)

BB36 on a new Nomos cordovan today.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello day.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

60s Gruen Precision today. The worst thing is that I wear mostly black leather, so this doesn't get worn as often as I'd like.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Somehow this felt appropriate today ...


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Hamilton mechanical again. Trying out a different rene.r strap.


----------



## FirstF80InSpace (Jan 13, 2017)

PAM48.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Red white and blue for president's day









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Leaving the Birthplace of the Blues, homeward bound.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Starting the week with blue












G


----------



## jodo (Feb 11, 2018)

Vostok Mod with ADPT nato strap... (Work beater)









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

The much despised NATO. I had planned on using my leather strap and bund for a change, but then my weekend watches already have two leathers in the mix.

Now I'm trying to figure out the best routing for "activities".









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Blocky


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Midday swap... Lunch in downtown Napa with the fam.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

SBGR029









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Sinn 103 Diapal to start the week


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

It'll be the samurai a lot this week, as I bang around on a keyboard in a very confined space with lots of metal objects nearby.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Seiko SKX009


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Spending the day with the family at the California Science Museum.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kermit









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Sinn 103 Diapal to start the week


Really like this one!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^Wow that Sinn is fantastic!


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

Sea Wolf today. Tried it on this NATO, meh... going back to the Bonetto.


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith Elite Reserve De Marche...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H







​


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Vintage Breitling in Vancouver


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 for Today*








_


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#LUMINOX Scott Cassell **Limited Edition*


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Still loving this ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today going with white dial












G


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

Just arrived today


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

YM


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive Calibre 2100 AV0050-54H
> 
> View attachment 12911821
> ​


Love that bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Speedy (Reduced) Tuesday


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Wearing the Prince Oysterdate on District Leather again today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all.

Starting the work week with the IWC MKXVIII LPP on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather

Have a great day.


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Master Compressor Chrono









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

My better half saw me taking this picture this morning ...









"Hey, where'd he come from? He's cute!" (My watches are male, btw, hers are gender-neutral.) Anyway, first time *ever* she asked if she could wear one of my watches ... then promptly refused to allow me to take a picture b/c she knew I'd post it here. She thinks it's unhealthy for me to be looking at wrist shots so often. Of course, I totally agree ... Switched over to the latest arrival ...


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Khaki mechanical no-date. Apparently I'm going to wear it for as long as it took for them to start shipping.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Dan Henry










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay Red


----------



## gadgetguycebu (Jul 29, 2015)

My first Swiss automatic. Victorinox Alpnach pilot watch...









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Dreamnine (Sep 15, 2011)

jorgenl said:


> View attachment 12913265
> View attachment 12913265


What's the contraption at 2 o clock for?


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Like ABC, but CTL


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Nomos Orion today.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Tuesday folks, .


----------



## BreitlingAggie (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad to know that if anything sketchy happens, I can dive to 12800 feet while still being able to tell time.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

While it was the first (and probably last) time I took Lum-Tec's Combat Bronze B into the pool to see what a 300M WR field watch can do, it surprised me that such a large watch didn't present more of a hindrance.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Wearing the speedy and spent the day doing best man duties for my brothers wedding later in the year









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Red eye flight this morning ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

excuse the awful photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Patek aquanaut 5164


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh how I ️ recessed sub-dials



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

New arrival -- GO Senator Chronograph "Capital Edition"...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Oh how I ️ recessed sub-dials
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


That's a winning combo big daddy, bravo :-!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

New Fortis Flieger Chrono









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snowflake ❄ on tan leather today


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pimmsley said:


> That's a winning combo big daddy, bravo :-!


Thank yoy

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Big on Horween Essex tonight


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Snowflake ️ on tan leather today


That looks great Jason

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Big on Horween Essex tonight


Another winning combo B

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I think this picture came out particularly well at rehearsal today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> That looks great Jason
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Thanks William.... my first foray into GS territory


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Thanks William.... my first foray into GS territory


Thoughts?
Do you have it with the bracelet?
The bracelet is amazing in my opinion and dare I say tops Rolex.

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thoughts?
> Do you have it with the bracelet?
> The bracelet is amazing in my opinion and dare I say tops Rolex.
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


PM sent


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

All day today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Limited Edition Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Green dial for today












G


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Early evening in Melbourne


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Dorny.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rover79 (Feb 2, 2018)

CFK-OB said:


> Dorny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow nice! Is that an enamel dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Rover79 said:


> Wow nice! Is that an enamel dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it's a Sterling Silver dial with a grained finish. Really pops in the sun, especially when you catch the dial and blued hands together.


----------



## Rover79 (Feb 2, 2018)

CFK-OB said:


> No, it's a Sterling Silver dial with a grained finish. Really pops in the sun, especially when you catch the dial and blued hands together.


Yes looks really nice. Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*TRASER H3 *Spec**ial Edition **CAMMENGA







*


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Bathyscaphe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rover79 (Feb 2, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12915007


Fantastic dial...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Self assembled compressor like 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## irprof (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again, and for the rest of the work week.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Back to the AT


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Never wear this guy, but when I do...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Dramatic winter blueberry farm sunrise.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

IWC Big Pilot









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

CFK-OB said:


> Dorny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.  this looks fantastic


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Farer today


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Jazzmaster said:


> New arrival -- GO Senator Chronograph "Capital Edition"...


You are my GO hero. Congrats on another stellar addition!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Ignoring the business side of business casual for this new arrival.  My second Prodiver, first Ti (although I sold a SS limette many years ago). Awaiting the To bracelet from Stowa.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning all!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Longines Avigation Big Eye on Toxic Nato



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

omeglycine said:


> You are my GO hero. Congrats on another stellar addition!


LOL!!!

Thanks -- much appreciated!


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Covfefe and Trintec.

...and heated seats.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Humpback Whale of a Wednesday:-!


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Happy day because I just got this little beauty. I'll tell ya what, these look so much better in person than in pictures.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

Spring weather


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Today's show watch









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmc (Jul 27, 2011)

today...


----------



## jmc (Jul 27, 2011)

41Mets said:


> Today's show watch


Is that the Stowa?


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Baume & Mercier Capeland Chronograph for today. This model was inspired by one of their chronographs from the 1950's.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

jmc said:


> Is that the Stowa?


Yes

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Rolex Submariner


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

My (increasingly) favorite watch:


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko again today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Relaxed Wednesday with my Imperial Peacock.. Have a great one guys!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

omeglycine said:


> Ignoring the business side of business casual for this new arrival.  My second Prodiver, first Ti (although I sold a SS limette many years ago). Awaiting the To bracelet from Stowa.


Congrats mate, 
very cool piece indeed.
G


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Trapped at a Costco. Caved in seconds.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oris today. Hope everyone is having a great day!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jazzmaster said:


> New arrival -- GO Senator Chronograph "Capital Edition"...


congrats Jim,
another stunning piece to add to your amazing collection. 
So cool.
G


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> congrats Jim,
> another stunning piece to add to your amazing collection.
> So cool.
> G


Thanks so much, Gino! The "Capital Edition" is limited to 100 pieces in steel, so I feel fortunate to have been able to secure one.


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StonerDude (Nov 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment 12916849


----------



## Botani (Nov 22, 2015)

Wore this baby for my birthday. Looks good in the blue light!
Steinhart OceanBlack DLC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II for hump day this week


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Congrats mate,
> very cool piece indeed.
> G


Thank you!


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Alpinist









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Hirsch Camel Grain strap










Regards,
Gary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer Chrono on the first DrunkArtStraps weathered canvas


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Hiding behind the bushes


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono Series 3 Blue








​


----------



## valmak (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

valmak said:


> View attachment 12917463


Very nice, one of the New versions!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas*








_


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> GMT Master II for hump day this week


My GMT Pepsi is due back from service in about 2 weeks and I'm considering swapping out the bracelet for leather. I've been scouring the interwebs looking for leather strapped pics of the GMT to justify this move. I hadn't seen any yet that really did it for me, until now. That looks great.


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

Love the Glycine!


castlk said:


> _*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TRASER H3 *Special Edition CAMMENGA














*


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Carrera Monaco GP LE









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Glycine Aquarius, 46mm. Pretty much for my 7.25"inch wrist. Goes on FS









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Silver dial today












G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Rolex Y-M (116622)


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Feeling a little Max Bill-ish this morning so I reached for the most Bauhaus watch in the collection (I really need a Junghans)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida A12 Brussels Belgium today


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tactico TC2 Expedition.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Waiting for my girlfriend to get out of foot surgery..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohemgee (Sep 14, 2017)

Eterna Kon Tiki


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

maylebox said:


> My GMT Pepsi is due back from service in about 2 weeks and I'm considering swapping out the bracelet for leather. I've been scouring the interwebs looking for leather strapped pics of the GMT to justify this move. I hadn't seen any yet that really did it for me, until now. That looks great.


Thank you, I've had this strap (JPM) on this watch for over a year now and just love the way it looks.


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver on Cincy Strap Works NATO.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day and Happy Thursday. Mido Ocean Star V on rubber strap.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## BriarAndBrine (Jul 28, 2015)

My AT 15k. On the wrist now, but on the counter for it's portrait session.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

This one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Monta Triumph today
Really been enjoying this and the quality is top notch 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Loving the new Oris









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

The new Hamilton Khaki Field!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Semper said:


> This one


Same see!


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

delco714 said:


> Same see!


Yeah! It's such a great watch for the money!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Semper said:


> Yeah! It's such a great watch for the money!


Absolutely!


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Orient Star for this Monday like Thursday 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Sub again today


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

My wrist shot got photo-bombed here in beautiful Vancouver ...

























Walked back from my morning meetings and found -- all a block from my hotel -- JLC, Panerai, IWC, Hublot and Montblanc boutiques. Lord knows what other temptations lurk around the next block ...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Tactico TC2 Expedition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awsome combo Steven, 
I picked mine up 2 times this morning but decided to go with the Tissot today, 
G


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just in. 116520.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> awsome combo Steven,
> I picked mine up 2 times this morning but decided to go with the Tissot today,
> G


Thanks Gino. There is just something about the TC2's that makes them so compelling! Cheers!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

Visodate!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K today while enjoying some unseasonably warm weather


----------



## Noni51 (Jun 22, 2015)

Besbro said:


> Alpinist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. What alpinist is that? 
2. What bracelet is that?


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

20180223_082949


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

For work, a 1969 Accutron. At home, the first wrist time for my new Marathon GPQ.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Im wearing my skx007 to work


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

forgot the pic


----------



## HauteHorloger (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Didn't think I'd wear it in the pit but I am









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Noni51 said:


> 1. What alpinist is that?
> 2. What bracelet is that?


Sarb013 on the Strapcode 3d oyster.

The watch has had a couple mods, a domed crystal and a black date wheel.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241723.1 on a WatchGecko 22mm carbon fiber strap​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

DiverBob said:


> Armida A12 Brussels Belgium today
> 
> View attachment 12918091


Nice watch! And I'm jealous that you're in Brussels. I was there last month. What a great place! Have you been to Bruges?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

delco714 said:


> Same see!


Such a great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Flieger... Thursday?


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III for Today

*







_


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

2 days running....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Perrelet Seacraft Chronograph


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

The EONE Bradley, a watch that gives proceeds to seeing eye dog foundations, was wrong tonight at a dinner for women's cancer awareness. I ended up picking the best watch for the occasion.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

.









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Guinand Flying Officer! 









All the best,

Steffen

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Wearing my brown dial 44mm Terrasport today that I've had for 6 years and is my ultra legible "beater".

Despite the diameter it is also thin & hugs my wrist, so it's my go to watch for doing things that could attract bumps & scrapes. It's had some knocks but it holds up remarkably well:









I've gotten rid of all the watches I had over 42mm except this one. I'm not a fan of the date window but I still love the watch.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Waiting for a meeting to start with my Halios Seaforth II.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

catlike said:


> Wearing my brown dial 44mm Terrasport today that I've had for 6 years and is my ultra legible "beater".
> 
> Despite the diameter it is also thin & hugs my wrist, so it's my go to watch for doing things that could attract bumps & scrapes. It's had some knocks but it holds up remarkably well:
> 
> ...


Just a thought here, why didn't they just put the date in the triangle? Seems like the ideal place to me! Very nice watch by the way!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

My chrono, for timing presentations. On a work day full of Skype conferences....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Arrived yesterday from Japan 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## alexandrov (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice watch! Looks a lot like an Eterna.


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
It's FarerFriday so I'm wearing my Lander GMT on the blue Barenia leather Farer strap.


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

alexandrov said:


> View attachment 12921143
> 
> 
> View attachment 12921145


Very Nice!!!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Norms76 (Mar 28, 2015)

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5.


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Da46









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Oris F1 Team Day Date for this Grueling Friday... Lookout weekend cuz here I come!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

1980 Timex vintage diver:



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Kinetic Tuna time


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)

To brighten up yet another day of rain


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Heading to BWW for lunch with a friend..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Fun little kickstarter cheapie I picked up. Heat blued sub seconds, applied indices, sapphire crystal, Miyota automatic movement. Hard to beat for under 150 bucks.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF!! Kalmar II








​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

G-Shock









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Scuba Dude!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday members .


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Black dial today 
defender on Steveo harweeen leather.












TGI Friday, hell of a day. 
:-| G


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TRASER #SOLDIER #MILSPEC








*


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Giving this guy some wrist time..have a great weekend all :-!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Looking good William! Love those lugs so unique


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green sub to end the week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Looking good William! Love those lugs so unique


Thank you Jason. 2 yrs searching for just the right unpolished all original specimen is finally over. whew....

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Green sub to end the week, have a great weekend everyone!


Oh hot damn. Touche' my friend..

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## jabster410 (Oct 20, 2012)

Just arrived this week.


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

At the bench...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Origin Watch Co Field Watch on a terra DrunkArtStraps canvas to start the weekend.


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

SpaceCadet65 said:


> View attachment 12921303


Very nice and rare older El Primero. Congrats!


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Speedy Triple Calendar


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


Very nice vintage dress watch William, love the pie-pan dial!

Tom


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

ThomG said:


> Very nice vintage dress watch William, love the pie-pan dial!
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom. The 2 yr search is over.

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*This weekend... Samurai.*


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Oris Divers 65 - Topper Edition









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L








​


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Diver Sixty Five and Lewis Leathers.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

This is a nice watch for sure.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

.









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^Wow that Alpina looks amazing!


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Fits larger than I expected. Looked smaller in photos when I ordered it. Rarely wear this.

Titanium Oakley Minute Machine. I think I bought it for the aggressive look of the bracelet. It reminds me of a bicycle chain and I do ride 20+ hours a week.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Saturday + IWC + Pizza = ???










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Milgauss.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Finished off last night with my Bulova Marine Star and will wear it today:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Trip to the swimming pool on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

JLC DSC


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today the Longines Hydroconquest 41mm on a grey nato. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Waiting for the rugby internationals to start.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Snowy morning with Helberg CH6 








​


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

A play on gray


----------



## Dreamnine (Sep 15, 2011)

It's a lazy Apple Watch Saturday for me:


----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

Old watch, old shirt, old man, ......young babe. ;-)


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

SLA017


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tactico TC2









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

issey.miyake said:


> Saturday + IWC + Pizza = ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a winning combo to me!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

brunemto said:


> JLC DSC


Awesome!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

brunemto said:


> JLC DSC


And I don't even like chronographs or busy dial - but this is beautifully executed.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I started the day with my Scurfa DiverOne GenII for a work out, a little juicing session with Z and laundry.... 
later will be beer o'clock


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Crepas Tornado on nato









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Bell and Ross









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

The Zenith Port Royal... with the vintage Zenith caliber 2562. A classic dress watch.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Grab and go..














Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Waiting in the car with my son for an early matinee of Black Panther with my Doxa California









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Skx013 on a tiny wrist approved generic rubber deployant.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Like this watch more each time I wear it.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_The 2 new arrivals have over shadowed the bracelet I retrieved last week for the 65er.

Looks like an entirely different watch_


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chronograph


----------



## JL Pettimore (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

hun23 said:


> chronograph


The more I see the black, the more I prefer it over the white


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with my Longines on custom ostrich today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

Vintage Seiko Navigator Timer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Affordable Saturday.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Tudor for the last shows









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

JLC DSC










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

...


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh Captain my Captain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Madison for an important meeting today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Monta Triumph by the pool. Gorgeous finishing.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

lo_scrivano said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I ask what the symbol is at the 8 o'clock position is? Beautiful watch by the way also!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Stowa









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Buying socks at Hudson's Bay and stumbled upon my Cartier grail in a dusty display case with a tiny sign, "pre-owned watches." The Roadster was flanked by two Movados, lonely in otherwise empty shelves. It's my favorite [attainable] Cartier, and I thought happily, "I'm walking out of here with that watch, and it's gonna be a steal."









I hoped they had grossly discounted it, but alas, my hopes dashed, they had grossly overpriced it. Like crazily overpriced -- No box, no papers, no extra links for the bracelet, no warranty, no service history ... with tax it would have been 92% of the original msrp! I made a realistic offer (HALF!), but i guess they don't haggle at Hudson's Bay. Kind of maddening to find a mini-grail in such an unexpected moment, smugly assume I was gonna get a deal, and to be rejected so completely ...the upside, I got to try it on, and now I know I want it, and plenty of them on the pre-owned market.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

New purchase today and a grail watch achieved:





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello all- this one never fails to make me smile!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Met Art for lunch and beers this afternoon and we stopped by the AD next door Good times. That IWC Chrono of his doesn't suck 








































































Junghans is impressive. Good value.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ThomG said:


> The Zenith Port Royal... with the vintage Zenith caliber 2562. A classic dress watch.
> 
> View attachment 12924307


pure class mate
G


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> pure class mate
> G


Thanks for the kind words.

Best Regards,

Tom


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> May I ask what the symbol is at the 8 o'clock position is? Beautiful watch by the way also!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It's the Bedat 8. All their watches have it. And thank you for the compliment. Was going to sell it recently but have changed my mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

orient USA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317 on a Hirsch Liberty strap








​


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

My weekend watch. Omega PO










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^That Seamaster looks incredible!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Trying a leather vintage style racing strap on the speedy racing today...


----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

For less than $60...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Pepsi


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

castlk said:


> _*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love mine! A real favorite in my collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU. With Tritium Luuuuuume 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod








​


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm not yet ready to say, "It's a strap monster!", but I'm close. Omega 166.0117 cal 1020 on rubber taper strap.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Vintage today
Cheers


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Haystack Rock & Railmaster


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Bambino









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Oris Chronoris on this Glorious Sunday Morning. PTL!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Seiko Shogun


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Taking it easy today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Table mountain, Cape Town. 
The G is proving to be an excellent travel/holiday watch!


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^Now that is a cool G shock!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Armand Nicolet LS8, #156 of 200...


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Stowa still...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

Absolutely loving my latest addition. Obviously very accurate. As is my VHP; after being away for a few weeks I found it exactly aligned with my just synced A-T.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

soaking.fused said:


> View attachment 12927887


But I'm cooking porkchops tonight!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

New Dagaz Aurora Caribbean. Threw it in a nato I had. Nice combo I think!
Love this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy day.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Essentials for an open office environment

Watch & Noise Cancelling Headphones










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Ball Trainmaster 60 Seconds II


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^Wow that Ball looks fantastic!


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Tudor at the slopes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seadweller Sunday


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Surfin the Net!














Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Brunch earlier today with my wife. Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houston77 (Oct 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Monday morning Rollie...


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

issey.miyake said:


> Essentials for an open office environment
> 
> Watch & Noise Cancelling Headphones
> 
> ...


Check out this thread mate 

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4591395
"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough" -peejaydoubleyou


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Finished out the night with my vintage Casio:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just wearing it for the night









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

New to me Explorer II









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Table mountain, Cape Town.
> The G is proving to be an excellent travel/holiday watch!
> View attachment 12927537


Wow what model is that? I like the Genta case! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

soaking.fused said:


> View attachment 12927887


Protein day! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Nighthawk BJ7010-59E







​


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Grand Seiko Snowflake


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

ʎʇıʌɐɹƃ oɹǝz


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TRASER







*


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

1965 Doxa on a Croco strap that arrived last week









WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

my companion for today












G


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Just lumin around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

First wear of my new Muhle, very happy ...


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monta Triumph to kick off the work week


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy b-):-!day.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Haven't posted for a while again, just too busy sometimes. However, here's today's offering.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Back to work & Oh how I dislike Mondays......










A no day or date should suffice



_


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

S&G


----------



## ard1285 (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Tudor Heritage Black Bay Red


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Omega today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Waiting at JOANN Fabrics for the GF!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Uhrmensch said:


> Vintage today
> Cheers
> View attachment 12926549


Certainly don't see that one often

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bodenvercl (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dievas Zeta








​


----------



## thedose (Dec 23, 2011)

my 33mm Mido









Sent from my Galaxy S8


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Dress up day. GS SBGW253.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

JLC Master Compressor Chronograph today


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chas2427 (Jan 12, 2018)

Geckota on distressed denim


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

Maratac Mid-Pilot 39mm


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Divers 65 on WCWC combo strap.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Blue today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Haven't posted for a while again, just too busy sometimes. However, here's today's offering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awsome as usual Andrew, you have been missed,
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> awsome as usual Andrew, you have been missed,
> G


Cheers Gino 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearddude (Nov 2, 2013)

*Farer Hecla

*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> _Back to work & Oh how I dislike Mondays......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one of my favourite William, especially the no date version.
you are tempting me,...............
G


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Superocean 2, 42mm. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening swap,


















sticking with a twin crown compressor case. 
G


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Rocking the Yue Fei in Azure...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LV to start the week today


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Skx on strapcode









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Morning all...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Late posting, but I was enjoying my 1984 Prince Oysterdate today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Khaki King! Have a nice day all!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Dan3612 said:


> ^Wow that Ball looks fantastic!


Thanks! I do love it


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> one of my favourite William, especially the no date version.
> you are tempting me,...............
> G






Thanks G is it working...

How about now .......?


----------



## pascal_cl (Sep 17, 2016)

Nice !


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Today...


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

My Seiko 5 North Flag homage









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

IWC MKXVIII LPP on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Witty Pro.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Niranjan Vintage Flieger...and a preflight.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

monsieurxu said:


> Rocking the Yue Fei in Azure...
> 
> View attachment 12931263


Very nice picture! Great contrast and composition.


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> New to me this week. Bought in a whim but glad I did. Very different from most Omegas.
> 
> View attachment 12881629


Another shot


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II 3036 "Piranha"

*















_


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Pepsi


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E​


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Cold and steel.. Haldor Abissi









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks G is it working...
> 
> How about now .......?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

'Speedy...' Tuesday night in Melbourne...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Vintage Tuesday






G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Vintage Tuesday
> View attachment 12932299
> G


:-d nice one comrade G !


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

For those in the UK, here's the real Beast From The East.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀ 
Wearing my vintage Omega Seamaster Chrono on a clockworksynergy strap
B


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen Crystron 41-9010 
The first Ana-digi model released in 1978.









Sent from my SM-N950F using DeX


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

Time to take Molly out for a ball game.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

My Invicta sub on the new Wrist Candy olive and yellow NATO.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Glycine combat sub 42 on Hirsch leather


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono on mesh for today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

joepac said:


> Wow what model is that? I like the Genta case!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


GST-W110-1AER


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

at work today, i need to be a badass. so i'm wearing my badass watch.

edit: badassery achieved.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have not worn this guy for quite a while...


----------



## Rover79 (Feb 2, 2018)

On wristduty..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Going with a hand wound 1975, and a pop of orange. The beautiful thing about cheap vintage is that they are cheap and vintage.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

70's Speedmaster Mark 4 5 for today.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MV-22 (Sep 30, 2015)

Grey Origin Vintage Field, 2nd Edition, on NeroStraps canvas.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Rolex Submariner 114060


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

kurt1962 said:


> My Invicta sub on the new recessed candy olive and yellow NATO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We'll take your word for that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Farer Lander


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

MuckyMark said:


>


Looks fantastic! What a beauty!


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a :-!day.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Sunny day, sunny diver.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Andrew T said:


> We'll take your word for that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha spoken work, oh man... Wrist Candy Nato olive and yellow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Gavox Navy Legacy on blue Colareb


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Overseas









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

ALS at work today.








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Squale on gasgasbones






G


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 12933631


Where did you get the bezel, I have a SRP583 I'm thinking it might look sweet with!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

103 today


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Still with the Oris









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Wednesday morning gets better every time I check the time 

Have a wonderful day all


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

CHOPARD Mille Migla :]


----------



## 94rsa (Dec 5, 2016)

Spunwell said:


> Snowflake ❄ on tan leather today


Awesome combo, inspiring me to get a GS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

It's raining now, so out come the divers


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Gloomy morning, but a quick look at the wrist brings a smile to my face!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

94rsa said:


> Awesome combo, inspiring me to get a GS
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many thanks


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

GS SBGV017 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Doing a second WRUW today, but only because this is my 2000th post.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Almost 65°today!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One Stainless Steel​


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Still can't get over how easy the Ming 17.01 wears on the wrist.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

NEDU...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Breitling.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle914 (Dec 3, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241723.1 on a WatchGecko 22mm carbon fiber strap​


That looks amazing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Outfit for the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Roamer Searock









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Meisterstück...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"
-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

At the opera in Rome last night


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Strap change, now out to lunch.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## back2class (Feb 13, 2016)

Lot's of Sieko awesomeness here. Well done guys. Nice to see some Japan in the mix


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Super rainy today, so the SKX013 made it out of the box.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## beanieman (Sep 24, 2015)

First auto ever joining me at work today


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Todays offering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Bird house cleaning duty, getting ready for spring!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Omega cal. 1020










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## ard1285 (Jun 24, 2015)

Squale 20atmos


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Speedy broad arrow on EO MN strap. 

















Instagram: ten13th


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Juggernaut II








​


----------



## aka Tucker (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Longines Big Eye on Horween pit moss leather today


----------



## gadgetguycebu (Jul 29, 2015)

Because it was cold outside. Ollech & Wajs Precision chronograph automatic...









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

BB










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenix103 (Dec 29, 2017)

.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Omega Speedmaster Professional


----------



## Targaryen (Sep 28, 2015)

Still on the fence for this one but once I wear it, it has such a good vibe


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Todays offering.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not seen him for a while Andrew, but he still puts a smile on my face.
G


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Slm643 said:


> Almost 65°today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What watch is that? It's really nice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> not seen him for a while Andrew, but he still puts a smile on my face.
> G


He's still not smiling though Gino

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Seaforth II









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

IWC









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

The OM today. I remember my wife being aghast that anyone would spend $200 on a watch. She also said, "well, you got your watch, you can stop obsessing..."









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

In my experience, it's been unusual to get as good a photo of this watch, a combination of the blue hands, the Shadows on the dial, without having glare on the crystal.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Just arrived on trade. Probably going on the chopping block, but I love these watches. Never had one on a bracelet before.


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

Black Maverick.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey Yukon, What BOR bracelet is this on your Blumo? Great looking combo...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Spring drive for Wednesday this week


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## psamw (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

The witching hour for the Sky Dweller draws near!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Two tone 6498. (The green-lumed indices photograph blue for some uncorrectable reason)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Mercer Durham prototype for the evening


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Timely decision said:


> Hey Yukon, What BOR bracelet is this on your Blumo? Great looking combo...


Thanks! It's from Yobokies, but I bought it from an individual.


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0

*















_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300








​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy March 1st.. Certina DS2 Precidrive.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TRASER*


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Spring drive for Wednesday this week


I love that honey colored strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Samurai to face the day.












G


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Borealis estoril DW 300.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

HenshinMan said:


> View attachment 12937829


Dang, that Shogun Zimbe sure does look fantastic!


----------



## Avee8tor (Oct 28, 2013)

Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Ulfgarrr (Dec 19, 2016)

My new baby
Zelos A 4 cusn8 case skeleton on Horween leather









Envoyé de mon SM-G930W8 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my IWC MKXVIII Heritage and finally swapped strap on it  it's now on a Horween natural chromexcel DrunkArtStraps 
Have a great day 
B


----------



## DTDiver (Sep 7, 2012)

Seiko..


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida A12 "Cape Cod" edition


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with my Edox LE North Pole. I love the blue/black dial on this one. She doesn't get much wear but today she is out in the wild. Have a great day and wear your watches in the best of health!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDNTRDR (Feb 3, 2018)

Seiko all day


----------



## ard1285 (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Not really sure if I wore the watch to match my shirt or if I wore the shirt to match my watch...


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Invicta diver on Wrist Candy NATO strap. I plan on stenciling numbers on tonight and will post process. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Harpoon








​


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Seiko PADI Turtle


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Reverso today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep date is wrong. Too busy to even care.


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Just this Seiko PADI solar diver today. It's a little big compared to my other divers, at 43.5mm on my 6.6" wrist, but I do like the boldness and the pop of the plongeur hand!


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

And somehow it's March already.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houston77 (Oct 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

POWERRR!


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

speedy


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500 with rare white bezel in the a.m. Bullhead for the p.m.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

SAR










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Speedmaster in the snow









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

JLC Chrono









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Arnie today


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Jet blued hands









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

PAM 48


----------



## Mido (Jan 26, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Origin field watch on a brown suede DrunkArtStraps


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Not what I'm wearing yet, but just wanted to show off my birthday present. My gf did pretty darned good!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve

*







_


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

New arrival. 
Jim Clark. 
Crushing it.


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mkart31 said:


> View attachment 12940331


Very nice! What strap is that? I have the chocolate dial version of that watch and I'm looking for a different strap...

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TRASER H3 







*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Relaxing with a Grand Seiko.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Made by Meistersinger


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mark II on B&R strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko SNZG13 today. Trying it out on a leather strap instead of the bracelet.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Haven't worn the Amphibia in a while. Great Friday watch. TGIF!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with my Lander GMT

TGIF


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy:-! Friday .


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

Still in IWC state of mind


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum, HAGWE Guys!


----------



## Ddj235 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Heading home!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Trying out a different look on the Railmaster today, never had it off the bracelet.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Pic from a recent visit to Omega boutique.










Pic from visit to Oliver Smith Jewelers.



















Omega PO and JLC MC


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Tudor BBN










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Black Hydroconquest 41mm on a black/grey nato!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fresh from the mailbox, Borealis Seafarer II








​


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Happy SINNful Friday. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

HAGWE!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Scuba dude


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

BLACK CET08001B TGIF









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with the Hercules today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

Max the Magnificent asking the time till dinner.


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Wearing Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver!

While Learning how to play Star Realms!


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I like red...









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Been such a busy week I hardly had time to post anything. Wore my cocktail time most of the week. Wore my Intramatic LE.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

kurt1962 said:


> Seiko SNZG13 today. Trying it out on a leather strap instead of the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perfect combo Kurt and a beautiful watch.
G


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Radio Controlled Citizen. It adjusts for Daylight Savings as well as Date. So it's always ready.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just in .... Fortis F43 .... gorgeous dial


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> perfect combo Kurt and a beautiful watch.
> G


Thank you! Really enjoying it today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm really liking this Tuna, it's nice to have a watch that I don't have to wind and set when I put it on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Dutch Harbor F0120001755 on the strap I switched from my Filson Scout F0110000334








​


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

At epcot today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Switch to new arrival.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage Brown Dial on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Today it's the Shaumburg Bloodmoon

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Still awake :-sand wearing my Scurfa Diver One.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

New arrival. Gavox Aurora... very entertaining multifunction chrono w/UTC, moon, day/date/month calendar, countdown timer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

048 on Gunny


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TRASER H3














*


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU... Tritium filled...
  









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Now that Longines is lovely!!

Congratulations.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I've brought out the heavy artillery today - my 3227-01 Ingenieur.

I have to be careful with this this behemoth in case I bang it into something and break it........and no I'm not talking about breaking the watch :-d


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kermit









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Feeding the animals with the Seafarer


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

The thaw has begun.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

MuckyMark said:


>


I think we are doing the same thing mate.






G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Out & about with my Estoril 300












G


----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)

8401


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Chilling with the Land Monster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Orange bezel mako XL on grey perlon


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Quintus









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ARMIDA Bronze Right Now

































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

From earlier today, still Rockin it!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's orange and running great. What's not to love.


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Cave Dweller. Man I still love this thing after years of owning it.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Milgauss









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

ZASKAR36 said:


> Cave Dweller. Man I still love this thing after years of owning it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see why, you could cut a log in half! With that, I love it!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

Speedmaster


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Grand Seiko Snowflake yesterday


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Today, though, my SKX009


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

drDuka said:


> Milgauss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I ever own a Rolex that will be the one... Two thumbs up!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Got the bracelet sized up last night, it's a very nice fit. And it being titanium I barely notice I'm wearing something. My gf did a good job with this one.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-);-) Day


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

Hamilton today.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A real "barn find"


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Quartz is so liberating. I love this watch.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Well my weekend watch of course.
Omega PO


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Quartz is so liberating. I love this watch.


Is that a "Summer Shandy"?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Night shift again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

I don't necessarily like NATOs, but I wanted to try it out again and I like the color.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

First day out with this eBay NY 2300. I love it on this Crown and Buckle strap.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Out on a rainy day, best to use rubber strap watch.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Heading out to dinner and thought I would go with the OM. Took off the bracelet, threw on a nato and set the time. Sorry I haven't really been worrying about the day/ date on my watches. I can not see it anyway if I don't have my reading glasses. 
Have a great night and enjoy your collections. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Bambino small seconds


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12945575
> G


That's some lume Gino, very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Dark









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

It's a Kermit day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Seiko Alpinist Sarb013









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Big chunk of bronze today.

Have a great guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

First post in a coupe of weeks.
Life gets crazy busy sometimes.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241688.1







​


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K Automatic

*







_


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Slm643 said:


> Is that a "Summer Shandy"?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Ugh. Heck no. Ethereal Fadtastic IIPA. They don't run their brews through a centrifuge, so they're the color and density that they should be instead of clear.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Delivering a course on customer service excellence today... ready to start..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#TRASER H3 SOLDIER















*


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> First post in a coupe of weeks.
> Life gets crazy busy sometimes.


welcome back Brian, 
you have been missed, I was getting a little concerned mate.
love the Piranha, however I find mine a little heavy. Great photo
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeffie007 said:


> View attachment 12946389


nice Jeff,
does the bracelet come with it?
apart from the diver watch logo I can't see much difference between my older version of the Estoril 300







Great watch, I think you will be happy with it as it's a quality piece.
G


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Spunwell said:


>


So clean! That one will pull off any strap. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Tudor fastrider









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

rahwana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That is a sight to behold. Magnificent watch!


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks!


anrex said:


> Wow. That is a sight to behold. Magnificent watch!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Spunwell said:


>


Looks great, Jason! New addition?

Matt


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Give the Moonphase a turn









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Cheers Gino I appreciate your kind words.
I don't mind the weight at all. 
I've been experimenting with my new light box and software. 



Watchcollector21 said:


> welcome back Brian,
> you have been missed, I was getting a little concerned mate.
> love the Piranha, however I find mine a little heavy. Great photo
> G


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

omeglycine said:


> Looks great, Jason! New addition?
> 
> Matt


Yes sir, just picked it up last week


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Orient Mako









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

kurt1962 said:


> So clean! That one will pull off any strap. Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I agree


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Sunny Sunday


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

J.D.B. said:


> Sunny Sunday


...a good day for silly walks


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Headed to the office for awhile ☹


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Sub today
Cheers


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got my singlepass canvas back from
Art yesterday and couldn't wait to wear it. It's on the Alpina this morning for a workout and late breakfast. 
Cheers. B









Zoé took these pics yesterday as I was driving us back home. She then used Snapseed to modify them. She did a pretty good job  Future WIS


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

First day out with the Rado Purple Gazelle. All it needed was a bracelet sizing and a crystal polish and it was ready to go.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got my singlepass canvas back from
> Art yesterday and couldn't wait to wear it. It's on the Alpina this morning for a workout and late breakfast.
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


That canvas looks great! And I'm just starting to get familiar with Alpina at a local AD. They really make some fine and often unique pieces. I really like how they did the big date at 6 o'clock on your model. Although February had only 28 days ;-).

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

J.D.B. said:


> Sunny Sunday


fantastic. are there other such python watches?


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Finished the strap stencil:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Speedy Sunday ...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

carlhaluss said:


> That canvas looks great! And I'm just starting to get familiar with Alpina at a local AD. They really make some fine and often unique pieces. I really like how they did the big date at 6 o'clock on your model. Although February had only 28 days ;-).
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


sorry for my laziness. 
I am a fan of Alpina. This one is a bit large for me to be honest but i love the style


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

carlhaluss said:


>


Wow. Gorgeous watch! Also, how does the bezel insert work? Not sure I've ever seen that configuration before (and forgive me if it's obvious ...)


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Solar Sunday for me.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Last day at Disney









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Enjoying the new toy




































new toy is the car not the watch or strap.
G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to my new-to-me Tudor Black Bay for a walk with the pups and afternoon with the fam.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

First new one of the year. I didn't think that my promise of no new ones would last

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Enjoying the new toy
> View attachment 12948129
> View attachment 12948141
> View attachment 12948145
> ...


Very nice Gino, very nice (both car & watch).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Happy Seiko Sunday everyone! Blue Lagoon Samurai today.










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hammy









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got my singlepass canvas back from
> Art yesterday and couldn't wait to wear it. It's on the Alpina this morning for a workout and late breakfast.
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Oh! I like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Weekly respite in the parking lot of our local music conservatory...










Still on the fence on this one ... but a very cool watch, ingeniously designed, "mecatronic" movement by Soprod.










Using the chrono at yesterday's track meet ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenk (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Mid day change to the NY-2300 for some house work.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sticking with the pro Diver on new modded strap for the night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

YM


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Headed to the range with Boris and the Explorer II


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

hun23 said:


> YM


Sigh. To dream the impossible dream. Love the YM.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Enjoying the new toy
> View attachment 12948129
> View attachment 12948141
> View attachment 12948145
> ...


Wow.....sweet Gino. I have a soft spot for BMW. I gave my youngest son my 135i and I do miss it. My oldest son is a BMW technician at a local dealership.
Huge congrats.

Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Timeless Nomos Club II. Enjoy the rest of the wekend.b-)


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Black bay on a Breitling leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Monday morning, have a great day all...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Revue Thommen Airspeed









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Vioviv said:


> Wow. Gorgeous watch! Also, how does the bezel insert work? Not sure I've ever seen that configuration before (and forgive me if it's obvious ...)


Well, I had never seen this bezel configuration before. And I am still having trouble working it out. Believe me, it's not obvious to me either. The best I can do to describe this is by quoting from the Eterna website. Hope this is helpful:

"....a unidirectional rotating bezel frames the dial with a no decompression limits scale. This no decompression limits scale provides divers with a useful backup to their diving computers as it indicates the amount of time a diver can spend at a particular depth before he will have to decompress."

I am a bit embarrassed to admit not quite understanding it myself. Although I do think that it looks cool! :-d. My first bronze watch was a non-diver for that reason. But I sold that and am a lot happier with this Eterna.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Indiglo evening


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Thin-o-Matic














*


----------



## psamw (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

carlhaluss said:


> Well, I had never seen this bezel configuration before. And I am still having trouble working it out. Believe me, it's not obvious to me either. The best I can do to describe this is by quoting from the Eterna website. Hope this is helpful:
> 
> "....a unidirectional rotating bezel frames the dial with a no decompression limits scale. This no decompression limits scale provides divers with a useful backup to their diving computers as it indicates the amount of time a diver can spend at a particular depth before he will have to decompress."
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for looking it up. I only vaguely understand the principle of decompression myself, having reached a lifetime max depth of 50 feet, although our guide said the water was only 40 feet deep. I agree with you it's cool, and eye-catching, and the whole watch is marvelous. Enjoy it!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

JLC DSC










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Heiner said:


> View attachment 12943595


Stunning!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I got my singlepass canvas back from
> Art yesterday and couldn't wait to wear it. It's on the Alpina this morning for a workout and late breakfast.
> Cheers. B
> 
> ...


Love that Alpina, Brice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rover79 (Feb 2, 2018)

Monday bluez










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_







_


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Work from home desk diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Wow.....sweet Gino. I have a soft spot for BMW. I gave my youngest son my 135i and I do miss it. My oldest son is a BMW technician at a local dealership.
> Huge congrats.
> 
> Sent from Tapacrappa.


Thanks Brian,
2/3 years back I sold my beloved Ferrari 575m which I had from new. For a good cause. 
now I have 2 BMW, 535d M and this z4, but I think the wife will use the Z4 more then me, 
i usually use one of the vans. I also have 2 old Mercedes, one is a C 43AMG which I bought new back in 2000 and the other is another C class from the same period which I inherited. 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Very nice Gino, very nice (both car & watch).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks Andrew, much appriciated 
now I have 4 cars and 2 vans. Stupidity.....
hey a couple of years back I sold my pride & joy. For a good cause, which I shouldn't have because a few months later I got a job that I made that kind of money....... Life my friend.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back to the important business, Watches...
today is Samurai day for me.;-)












G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

psamw said:


> View attachment 12948675


When the Sub was awesome. Nice example.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Obris Morgan Pradata to start the week.


----------



## Lawes (May 3, 2015)

Scurfa needs more love. Terrific watches!


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀ 
Wearing my Tudor Black Bay to begin the work week 
B


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Spring rains are everywhere. The skx013 was the logical choice for today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Big Pilot today. (Also, as a designer, guys, check out Target's new Goodfellow & Co. line. Shirt and shirt jacket shown in these pics. Great stuff)




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Enjoying a sunny and almost warm day with my blue Sinn 103. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The love affair continues...


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## ard1285 (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Looking good...both threads and watch. |> |>



kurt1962 said:


> Big Pilot today. (Also, as a designer, guys, check out Target's new Goodfellow & Co. line. Shirt and shirt jacket shown in these pics. Great stuff)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

MPD II


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

A simple, elegant work tool that talks to me without shouting at others ...


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

I seem to spend a lot of time on airplanes these days. Monday morning going up (as opposed to coming down)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Instead of Rolex and Mercedes, here's my $20 Casio and Ford Focus.

As a caveat, the Casio has 50M of WR, two time zones, a stopwatch, and alarm (best bang for the buck in my watches) and the Focus is my daily commuter, or as I like to call it, Base Shuttle.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

Accutron Astronaut.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Ready for the last night shift of this run, the only problem is the negative display isn't the best in low light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Marine today
Cheers


----------



## brdet (Feb 27, 2018)

Hamilton Khaki Pilot on an aftermarket leather NATO. Still haven't decided how I feel about this guy. Looks sharp, but 6 months in and I'm still lukewarm on it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Going with this for one more day.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day and Happy Monday.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

I can't recall where I first saw this one, but I was hooked and had to find one. They are sold out so I went to Watch Recon and after not too long I got an alert that one was up for sale on WUS. The listing wasn't up for more than 20 minutes and the watch sold. I was quite bummed. Amazingly, a couple days later I got another alert from Watch Recon for another WUS listing and this time I got it! For $350 this is a fantastic watch. I really wish I would have discovered micro brands like EMG years ago!!

EMG DL63.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Seiko SRP043

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Celadon Yue Fei in Azure this lovely evening...


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Early start - sorry for the dust!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Sinn.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool optical delusion grab and go


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Enjoying a St. Maarten sunset on the beach... Life is good!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Nice pic, that rockstead is almost as expensive as the watch, love them both.
> be careful as you might get an infringement for showing the rockstead. I did for the same kind of pic, I didn't even have a clue.
> congrats
> G


I did the same type of photo and got a infringement also.! A picture of a pocket knife, who would have thought?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## hellomms (Jul 24, 2008)

Missed wearing this, back on!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12949513


wow Clive, 
a steel version as well,
pure class mate.
G


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Slm643 said:


> I did the same type of photo and got a infringement also.! A picture of a pocket knife, who would have thought?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It's whether or not a snowflake melts and reports it. Best thing to do is not post it.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m








​


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on tonight









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Monta Triumph


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

A lume shot to end the night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Mexican sun on the Jim Clark


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Still with the new Citizen









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Oris for me today






G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

..made only for Japan..


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

A G & Tea.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Heading to the gym.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

If I was smart I'd sell everything else, except my 20 year old SKX, and wear this all the time. Guess I'm that dull crayon in the box.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

Tudor tuesdays!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

BB S&G









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Tudor BB Steel on my new Everest strap today. Super comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Canvas








​


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

The latest addition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Crepas Tornado









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Blue today










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Farer Lander


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Wearing the Prince Oysterdate again today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## KNK (Jan 9, 2018)

Citizen Promaster PMD56-2951, and loving it.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

My Parnis GMT



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brdet (Feb 27, 2018)

Hamilton Pan-Europ









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

My only gold


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SRPB91 'detuned' - took scotchbrite to the polished parts (not back) to take off that cheap looking bling - much better. Love the bezel- reminds me of Steinhart OVM - gentle sloping coin edge. I may at some point swap the hands for something beefier (they look too narrow) but they will need to be for a larger dial (30mm).....? (no pics - exceded quota?)


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

We had a frog strangler come through this morning so I opted for the Doxa (to make sure I had my WR covered). Turns out it served me well as I got soaked in the field. By this afternoon we had a beautiful day.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm absolutely in love with this thing. Currently on the road, and while any idiot could keep track of a two hour time difference without a GMT, I just don't care - we all know it's about more than telling the time.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Classic combo today; Tissot Heritage 1936 and Montblanc Heritage 1926 wallet.









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Hammy on today


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Put a carbon black leather strap on the B.B.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military 2.0 on Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Breitling chronograph this evening 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Here I go again. Flight 2 of 4 this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yliem (Feb 25, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Bulova Moonwatch on rubber strap









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Up in the air..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9071-58E​ 






​


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Lume ??



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and monitored by the NSA


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Going with the Harding Jetstream today.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm also wearing a Harding..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> I'm also wearing a Harding..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't lose!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

Longines chrono conquest.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Apologies for dupe


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late post but been wearing my LE Polar Trieste all morning, it's on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps 
Cheers. B


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 367-80 (Nov 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical


----------



## JL Pettimore (Jan 27, 2018)

The watch I wear to work every day for the past 2.5 years and at the ballpark yesterday:


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Waiting on a couple co-workers for lunch at a new restaurant in Downtown Detroit. It's built in an old and very large fire station. JLC Master Compressor Chrono.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Checking the design in field

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got my 6th Cave Dweller II, I never had the gray version...
​


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Seiko SNDC81:


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

Went to clean the snow of my car after the storm here in Phily and thought this was good, Extreme diver in apt condition )


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS for a chilly hump day this week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I switched to the Black Bay on leather


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Switched to the Omega on new Eache Black Oil strap.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Father and son team


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Back up. Thank you Tech Support:-!.


----------



## Cosmo1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sinn 356 acrylic on Bonetto Cinturini rubber NATO strap


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Scout F0110000334






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on **Coffee Crazy Horse Leather*







_


----------



## overbudget (Sep 3, 2013)

Rpaige


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Exceeded my expectations










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Phwoar...


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*BERMHARDRT #Submersion















*


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

Still a Pro after all these years.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Omega again today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Oris Big Crown Altimeter









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

OM today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

Seiko Thursday


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Last time for a while. Off to the Omega Spa for a service...


----------



## OptimusXian01 (Apr 3, 2016)

My Thursday watch


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Wearing the Tissot Navigator world time on Colareb leather today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller II for the ''winter storm''








​


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## JCrew (Oct 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

Trying on my buddy's new Oris. Super nice!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Mr_Macphisto (Mar 6, 2018)

Movado Series 800 on a basic black NATO strap. Fun note--I acquired the watch for only $40! I love it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Today is Thursday, right?


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Long day of travel ahead, but armed with my GS hi beat GMT I feel confident I will survive.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith Port Royal - with the vintage Zenith manual-wind caliber 2562. Have a great day...b-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RobFedorafield (Feb 19, 2018)

Seiko Prospex solar chrono diver. purchased it to replace a lost Citizen Promaster, but haven't feel in love with it, so.. when my new promaster arrives, this will probably go on the block.


----------



## RobFedorafield (Feb 19, 2018)

Semper said:


>


that is fantastic!


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

RobFedorafield said:


> that is fantastic!


Thanks so much pal


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

JCrew said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


absolutely stunning, love the combo as well.
G


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Guinand HS100









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Citizen AT9010-52E on Citizen strap off ebay


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Well I use to be a Spy... So my Burn Notice Wanabee watch LOL
UTD 1000XL


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Sinn 556.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Bernhardt Binnacle Diver


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

brand new seiko turtle and mod -next time I have the chance putting a domed sapphire and Sumo hands in it.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonygermano2 (Feb 20, 2018)

Right now. Padi turtle on the good ole RW&B! 'Merica









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TreyH (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Tiger time


----------



## ppoutine (Feb 5, 2013)

Desk divin









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 Moon Phase 6347-5010 Rebuild

I got this about a year ago & just recently rebuilt it, & got a new Seiko bracelet. The lume on the original hands ate into the gold finish so I scrounged up some others. Not bad !
I stuck it on my timegrapher & tuned it to what's in the pic below. I'LL TAKE IT !! Amplitude a little low but for an old (1985 ?) entry level-ish Seiko & I'm not gonna complain.

I'm pretty sure the 6347 is the only mechanical moon phase Seiko ever made.

CHEERS !!


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Railmaster


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

Finding a strap that I like is a pain. That's why I hate these 21 mm lugs.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switched to the Monta


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

103 on color 8 shell cordovan today


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TC2 on Dublin Horween leather












G


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

I will be after I take my shower and shave for work. Hope that counts. :-d :-d :-d


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Chopard =]


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)

Mkart31 said:


> View attachment 12940331


Nice one. What's your wrist size?


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parting shots for tonight. I really love this old Omega.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> 103 on color 8 shell cordovan today


Nice! I need to add a Sinn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

kurt1962 said:


> Nice! I need to add a Sinn.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I recommend it. They really have some nice offerings.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III Automatic

*







_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Journeyman GMT F0110000317 on a Hirsch Liberty strap








​


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

GS hi beat diver.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

Black Monster on Maratac


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Haven't worn the Amphibia in a while!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sea Urchin today


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tissot Sport V8 T039.417.16.057.02


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Icey, plowed snow









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Still in the honeymoon period with this. Taken the stock NATO off and replaced it with the black silicone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

Grinny456 said:


> View attachment 12958981


On another level of gorgeous. Which model IWC is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

Rocking version 2 of the Orient Sun and Moon today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Tuna. I find I don't wear this one often because I know it doesn't need a wind. Ah, the irony...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-):-! Friday.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Ridin' the rails.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

So glad it's Friday!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

It's flieger Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Seiko Alpinist Sarb013









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

312



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko TC2 Mod








​


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with the Lander GMT on canvas. 
This has quickly become a favorite

TGIF


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Andros - (yeah, the day is stuck on Tue...):


----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

Besbro said:


> Seiko Alpinist Sarb013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you find your SABR013?


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

HAGWE.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

IMMT said:


> Where'd you find your SABR013?


I was lucky and found it on EBay. 1st one I've seen in over a year.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

Besbro said:


> I was lucky and found it on EBay. 1st one I've seen in over a year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Damn, nice find! I'd love to have one to go along with my SARB017.


----------



## daveygts (Feb 8, 2018)

Close enough to a very much wanted omega


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm actually doing fleiger Friday! Got a new strap coming for it, hopefully soon.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Finally got my wife to pose for wrist shot! 
"You're gonna put it on that weird website aren't you!"
Yep!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Switching back n forth w these two









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko Lord SPC235


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A neat oddball Citizen


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I have fallen in love...


----------



## texag03 (Sep 21, 2017)

Painting my kids walls, wearing the perfect $35 beater watch - Casio Duro.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Intra-matic


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snowflake to end the work week


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> FarerFriday with the Lander GMT on canvas.
> This has quickly become a favorite
> 
> TGIF


That's a beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

soaking.fused said:


>


Love it, here's my little buddy


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Pelagos, but I tried some others on for fun.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

For a watch I was ready to hate, the beauty of the Multimatic has changed my mind.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

The Master


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

After 9 hours and three attempts to board an aircraft, I'm finally about to push back from the gate. Flight 3 of 4 this week, switching to the Blumo for personal travel. ✈










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Just back from the shop.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Ashi4075 (Jan 23, 2018)

Good morning









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Steinhart I just got from WUS!! Loving it!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Morrisdog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the red grape!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Love the red grape!


Best picture of this watch I've seen

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina Startimer for dinner and a movie with the fam.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army I.N.O.X. 241724.1








​


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

My Rolex 1675 w/ Pepsi Bezel and small GMT hand on a contemporary Jubilee bracelet:


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Fastrider

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#TRASER H3


----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)

3298


----------



## psamw (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Speedy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

View attachment 12961361


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the TC2 Mod








​


----------



## Cosmo1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Sinn 356 acrylic with Bonetto Cinturini rubber NATO strap


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Zenith today, on fat Breguet gator and original deployant
Cheers


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Starting the weekend with the Sinn U2 SDR. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Casio EF-503 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Morrisdog said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

1973 Seiko LM Special, Calibre 5216
Hi-Beat 28,800 v/h


----------



## JCrew (Oct 14, 2017)

IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180310/0d5aeb5ff5628d7298345362386fadf7.jpg[/IMG]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCrew (Oct 14, 2017)

JCrew said:


> IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180310/0d5aeb5ff5628d7298345362386fadf7.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoops!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

IWC Porsche Design Titanium









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Sweet little lately snag


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day and Happy Saturday members:-!:-!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

A little time with out the girlfriend after lunch today... 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good afternoon all and cheers  
I love the IWCMKXVIII Heritage. My favorite version. It's on a Horween natural chromexcel DrunkArtStraps 
B


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Preparing Jack Daniel's marinade for the Bison...








​


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Breitling_ SuperOcean 42...

_


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Preparing Jack Daniel's marinade for the Bison...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds delicious Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> That sounds delicious Simon


Thanks Jason, take a ride up here... 

Tapawatch


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Yachtmaster sunburst blue dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SARG & Charlie the Splurcher's feet.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks Jason, take a ride up here...
> 
> Tapawatch


Haha I'd love to, but I'm pretty sure the meal would be cold by the time I got there.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Haha I'd love to, but I'm pretty sure the meal would be cold by the time I got there.


Good point haha 

Tapawatch


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Trying a new Chinese restaurant by us while the kids are with the grandparents and my wife is at a show with her sister. It's pretty good!


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Soaked in the Sun today...............


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Tag Heuer Aquaracer 300M


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Horween chromexcel X2 with DrunkArtStraps and AllenEdmonds


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Enjoying Saturday with the Celadon Yue Fei in Obsidian... Have a great one guys!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Headed to the grocery store to make BBQ preparations


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> Love the red grape!


Thanks !! I love it too!

Now that you have got me going here are some more weekend photos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Orsa Monster today


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Filson Mackinaw F0110000303








​


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer on bracelet after a soggy round of golf today


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

The Trintec looks insanely classy on a strap made for a Tsovet. Like it should be in a cigar lounge or flyers pub.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashi4075 (Jan 23, 2018)

My ranger









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Sinn!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

My 18 y/o GMT Master II arrived this morning, back from it's first ever service. I had them swap out the Coke bezel insert for a Pepsi just to mix it up a bit (I still have the Coke insert).


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Datejust before I head to San Fran with only my Tudor









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyderco1993 (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyderco1993 (Feb 19, 2018)

My 5700, we were bonding earlier today!


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with a Bucherer tonight. Enjoy your evening!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Still in vintage Gallet mode


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

Another 21mm lug


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

... ?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Safe crowd-pleaser today
Cheers


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Trying to get the blue to pop..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vujen (Oct 8, 2015)

Pure vintage beauty.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Right now !


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Guinand Flying Officer! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart Triton








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

monsieurxu said:


> Enjoying Saturday with the Celadon Yue Fei in Obsidian... Have a great one guys!
> 
> View attachment 12963229
> View attachment 12963233


Wow, I like that one quite a bit. Very nicely done! Hope you do well with the model.


----------



## Da_Blitza (Jan 17, 2018)

Good Morning. Bought this 39 mm for the Valjoux movement. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Doxa today:



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Wow, what a great Seiko!! Never seen that one before. Mind sharing the model # and other info??



WastedYears said:


>


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Headed to San Francisco tomorrow for the first time. Staying in an Airbnb for the first time. The room doesn't have a locked door, so I've decided to just go with one watch so that I'm not leaving any behind. This is my choice.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Who needs AR coating?


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

Nixon Regulus.








Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese (Oct 30, 2017)

Luminox Colormark Chronograph. Easily the best watch I've used for running. Light, tough, and easy to read while on the move.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## n00bForever (Oct 1, 2017)

Just picked up this gsar from Long Island Watch


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko Sportura SNAE91


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

BB36 on Eulit










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Started the day off with the IWC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ThomG said:


> Breitling_ SuperOcean 42...
> 
> _
> View attachment 12962727


supercool
G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late post, been wearing the Tudor Black Bay Black all day. Really dig this gilt dial.


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Green Sunday


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Semper said:


> Green Sunday


Are you shoveling coal, or sweeping the chimney?

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## davebarnes3 (Dec 10, 2017)

Green on green









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Are you shoveling coal, or sweeping the chimney?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


Lol, almost...


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Baume & Mercier Clifton chronograph...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sharp dressed man G. |> |>



Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12964745
> G


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

When the weather or situation calls for toughness and WR, I find myself picking this guy (over my MDV and SKX007).


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Chillin' w/KUSC & my favorite beater & checking out this thread with an amazing assortment of watches being worn today ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Enjoying this beauty ...


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

My largest, most comfortable "bracelet-watch"


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Orange is the theme today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Enjoying with this beauty ...

View attachment 12965669


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been this one for the last two days.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

This today.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

When you can't afford a Kobold and don't know about Sinn, Lum-Tec makes a great "expedition" watch.

Bronze field with 300M of WR and exhibition case back.

Caveat: I'd buy it anyway. My favorite go-to for any adventure in Alaska.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Really like that one, Lume looks good too! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

Monte Carlo









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Really like that one, Lume looks good too!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


They tout their "MDV Technology", which I think is mostly a gimmick.

Regardless, great watch.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_







_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport Chronograph 241678.1






​


----------



## WhoIsI (Mar 22, 2016)

Blue hand on white dial









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OMEGA







*


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

warsh said:


> Wow, what a great Seiko!! Never seen that one before. Mind sharing the model # and other info??


The model is the SBQJ015. It's a titanium watch with Seiko's diashield coating and has a HAQ 8F56 movement with a perpetual calendar function and a GMT function with quick-set hour hand. 40mm case size.
It's the prefect grab-n-go watch which will always show the correct date and time, provided I don't miss a battery replacement (every 10 years). The only negative I can find with this watch is that it doesn't come with half-links on the bracelet, so difficult to get a perfect fit. But that's a common Seiko issue.


----------



## Vette45 (Mar 8, 2018)

Bradjhomes said:


> New thread started...


Very nice! That is one of my favorite Omegas right there. What strap is that?


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Feeling blue

https://i.imgur.com/1aF10MQ.jpg


----------



## fzen (Aug 23, 2014)

New mido baroncelli heritage on a shell cordovan strap I had laying around


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Casio AMW 320r today:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

New Vertex.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

DS Action Diver


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

EMG DL63 today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monday blues with the Farer Lander GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Picking out a dressier option for the day.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Reverso TT 1931


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Old man winter threw up on my deck again. Really hate this white stuff.


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Mezeno (Sep 13, 2013)

This vintage beauty just arrived from Poland. Sorry for the light reflections at 5 and 8.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Snowflake today.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Strap swap today.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Horizon blue/orange prototype










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

1985 6309-7040 On Canvas, she's old as me...


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

16710










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver. And 4 new Colareb straps bought with eBay's 20% off Pre-Spring Sale!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Was wearing my Flying Officer again today.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)

DMT


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## callan (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Bulova Gemini


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Newly acquired Breitling Avenger M1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Borealis Scout Sniper, ATV ride with the Kids
















​


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Flight 4 of 4 this week. Trusting the Blumo will help get me there on time. As if I have any say in the matter whatsoever...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Another micro to end Monday, going with the polar LE Trieste on Horween November Sky leather


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Green Sub to start the work week.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Monaco Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Steinhart HK LE at Grand Place in Brussels

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Switched to the Omega for the afternoon and evening:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## TreyH (Jan 29, 2017)

Microbrand Monday at the Office


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Why can't a $20 Casio have some fun?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Been busy so I haven't been posting or following too much, here's my Oris!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Seiko Prospex Kinetic (BFK) Diver's Watch SKA369






​


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Recently acquired.
M158-5009
Needs a bit of a polish and to source an original bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX

Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Arkay_sa (Feb 17, 2018)

Was my first automatic watch...still love it for the office.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yesterday. Forgot to post! JLC Cermet Vintage Chrono









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Rainy day, so to light up my mood this Casio is my favourite watch today;-)









Gesendet von meinem Metal mit Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorting through variations..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

@soxman5 the DENVER digital on my dad's vintage strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Black5 said:


> Recently acquired.
> M158-5009
> Needs a bit of a polish and to source an original bracelet.
> 
> ...


Nice! That reminds me of my old dot-matrix that I wish I still had!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay Black on bracelet here today. I like it more than I expected even though it's thick. May just turn into a kee... ahem... long termer 
Have a great day. B


----------



## IronHorseWar (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Speedy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Tired of Winter, but not my RW.


----------



## Vermonster (May 8, 2017)

Tissot Visodate









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezeno (Sep 13, 2013)

My newest acquisition. I am in love with this watch!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mezeno said:


> My newest acquisition. I am in love with this watch!


Very nice, do you know the year made?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Slm643 said:


> Nice! That reminds me of my old dot-matrix that I wish I still had!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk












I've wanted one since I saw an advertisement similar to this one as a kid.

"Someday all watches will be made this way"



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

This here sum biotch


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Another fun day in the office with my blue Sinn 903. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

1971 Hamilton Dateline today. It's been a while since I got this one out of the house.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

pyddet said:


> 1971 Hamilton Dateline today. It's been a while since I got this one out of the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Today a vintage quartz from the 90s. A Lotus chrome with a Miyota 3510 movement. 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## davebarnes3 (Dec 10, 2017)

Deep Blue Diver









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This, cause it was my last watch that I had to adjust for DST!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Railmaster 2500


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Post your watch and dental floss.


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Rolex Milgauss, with MontBlanc "carbon and steel" numbered edition...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Andowatch Vintage Chrono Diver








​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

The only comfortable way I can wear this watch with contact gloves.

I could wear it wrist up with flight gloves.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

On a cheap but very comfortable canvas nato. The plexi makes for some funky reflections. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

Vermonster said:


> Tissot Visodate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful white dial


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## jabiqq (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

zed073 said:


>


 SAWTOOTH !!!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Just in the nick of time.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Playing around with this beast


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

I enjoyed wearing the other green sub today. I really like the better proportioned case and maxi dial.


----------



## Spyderco1993 (Feb 19, 2018)

Just got it in the mail two hours ago


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Have a great Wednesday all


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Still Tuesday here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

BB36 first time off the bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

The Lip today on a simple nylon strap:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

Just got this back from service:










Have a great day!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Mezeno (Sep 13, 2013)

Yep. 1972.


Slm643 said:


> Very nice, do you know the year made?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

It's new shoes day for my '73 DeVille thanks to FinWatchStraps..









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

New on the wrist. Zenith El Primero Classic Cars. I am truly addicted!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

New Hadley Roma kevlar strap. Think it's a sharp combo.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Wearing the Omega today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Took the day off to chaperone Zoé's field trip  the B.B. is joining in the fun 
B


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

kurt1962 said:


> The Lip today on a simple nylon strap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have never heard of this brand before, can you give a brief overview? It would be much appreciated!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> I have never heard of this brand before, can you give a brief overview? It would be much appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Sure! Here is a bit:
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2011/11/26/fashion/26iht-ACAW-LIP26.html?referer=https://www.google.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Good article, thank you Kurt! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Continuing today with the speedy...


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Promaster Pilot









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> New on the wrist. Zenith El Primero Classic Cars. I am truly addicted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you get that strap???!!!

As a fellow Classic Cars owner, that is the first nato strap I've seen that looks good with the watch.

Congrats, btw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Just arrived in the post. This fills a couple of niches for me. Vintage and GMT.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

El-Duderino said:


> Where'd you get that strap???!!!
> 
> As a fellow Classic Cars owner, that is the first nato strap I've seen that looks good with the watch.
> 
> ...


Thanks! The strap is actually OEM. They are now selling the Classic Cars as reference 03.2046.400/25.C802.with this strap. It's what put me over the edge to buy it! And, though it looks like a nato, it's actually a two piece with deployant buckle. I'm really enjoying it.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Thanks! The strap is actually OEM. They are now selling the Classic Cars as reference 03.2046.400/25.C802.with this strap. It's what put me over the edge to buy it! And, though it looks like a nato, it's actually a two piece with deployant buckle. I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Huh. I did not know that. Might have to give my AD a call to see about getting one. Very sharp looking combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven On Vintage Leather


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

El-Duderino said:


> Huh. I did not know that. Might have to give my AD a call to see about getting one. Very sharp looking combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As much as I like this blue, I'll probably also order the brown leather strap normally pictured with these. You'll definitely like this blue one! I added a couple more pics for your reference.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

No match for many of the watches in this thread, but my humble SARB033 today (on the original bracelet no less).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Rain outside, clouds in my coffee, head full of fog, too early for a martini, too late for a Bloody Mary ... maybe Seiko can cheer me up ...









Yep, worked. Even stopped raining ... the SARB065 is all-powerful!
Have a nice day!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

nnahorski said:


> No match for many of the watches in this thread, but my humble SARB033 today (on the original bracelet no less).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nothing humble about a SARB! I'll take mine -- and yours too -- over almost anything else on this thread. 
Well, except for Nevets' El Primero ...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

At under 40mm it slips under the sleeve quite easily and is comfortable to wear.


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Vioviv said:


> Yep, worked. Even stopped raining ... the SARB065 is all-powerful!
> Have a nice day!


Love that dial so much. What strap is yours on? I didn't care for the OEM strap and alternate between a black alligator and honey brown alligator strap. Depends on whether I'm wearing for work or casual.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TreyH (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

nnahorski said:


> Love that dial so much. What strap is yours on? I didn't care for the OEM strap and alternate between a black alligator and honey brown alligator strap. Depends on whether I'm wearing for work or casual.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey, if I recall correctly, it is Clockwork Synergy 2-piece NATO. It's good for casual/work, but I haven't yet found a dressier option. The OEM is nice, but very stiff and very long.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice combo. What model is that?



Brey17 said:


> Just arrived in the post. This fills a couple of niches for me. Vintage and GMT.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

JR Aquascope Hokusai


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Celebrating another wonderful week with my Celadon Imperial Peacock... Have a great one guys!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Vintage 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ppoutine (Feb 5, 2013)

Alpinist, we hardly knew we. Also this strapcode Angus Jubilee is great.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> New on the wrist. Zenith El Primero Classic Cars. I am truly addicted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a fabolous watch mate, totally stunning, love the strap as well.
G


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer for pi day


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love it Andrew,
great combo, and I love the bike, enjoy.
G


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> what a fabolous watch mate, totally stunning, love the strap as well.
> G


Thanks Gino. I'm enjoying it a great deal! Cheers!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Vioviv said:


> Hey, if I recall correctly, it is Clockwork Synergy 2-piece NATO. It's good for casual/work, but I haven't yet found a dressier option. The OEM is nice, but very stiff and very long.


Yeah, I didn't care for the original strap either. As I said, I typically wear mine on a black aligator strap I picked up from LIW a few weeks ago. Very comfortable. I also use a honey brown strap (also alligator) that is older for more casual situations. Looks good on that NATO as well though.


----------



## texag03 (Sep 21, 2017)

Vintage Seiko SQ at the office


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I've really fallen for the Triumph. It really oozes quality.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

New blue Rolex










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*























_


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Wearing my Seiko SPB069 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

One of the most beautiful sites I've ever seen.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

41Mets said:


> One of the most beautiful sites I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good there 41. Welcome to the City By The Bay. Enjoy your visit!


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Right now... LOL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

maylebox said:


> Looking good there 41. Welcome to the City By The Bay. Enjoy your visit!


Thanks. The rain has been a challenge but this afternoon was gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I've really fallen for the Triumph. It really oozes quality.


Yes it does!


----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue Sinn 903 again. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

You would be hard pressed to find a better combo! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> love it Andrew,
> great combo, and I love the bike, enjoy.
> G


Cheers Gino. The bike was on loan from Staffordshire Kawasaki, as mine was in for a service with new brake pads and discs. With what it cost I could've had a half decent watch,but you can't put a price on safety; especially as it's got a 2000 mile trip in 3 months time with the wife on the back. The loan bike was a 250cc ninja, sounded (and rode like) a hair dryer.

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Good article, thank you Kurt!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


@slm643 you're very welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vermonster (May 8, 2017)

Old school with sprocket second hand.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintagey Timex today for level 1 restraint and takedown recertification:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Tudor Fastrider









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Black dial, but on the sun...









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

...............

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Origo_DK (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Hexa K500


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> I have never heard of this brand before, can you give a brief overview? It would be much appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk





kurt1962 said:


> Sure! Here is a bit:
> https://mobile.nytimes.com/2011/11/26/fashion/26iht-ACAW-LIP26.html?referer=https://www.google.com/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have an Instagram account showing lots of lovely vintage pieces (which I desire)



kurt1962 said:


> The Lip today on a simple nylon strap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Thinking of selling it. Conflicted. Doesnt get much wrist time but when it does, the sound of its high beat heart is just so charming.


----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

titanium


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wunderbro said:


> Wearing my Seiko SPB069 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look so beautiful. Does the Enamel dial really pop in real life?
I need one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

paintingtiger said:


> Yes it does!


Good taste you have.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

God morning. 
I went with the Longines Big Eye on a DrunkArtStraps canvas this morning 
Have a great day 
B


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Getting funky with a 70s Rado Purple Gazelle today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Rolex Yachtmaster









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoWatchestheWatchers (Mar 18, 2013)

Longines gmt conquest blue


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> These look so beautiful. Does the Enamel dial really pop in real life?
> I need one


It certainly does! It's has a pretty neat characteristic in varying light sources where it can look black or electric blue. Very hard to capture in photos, but amazing in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Bond, James Bond


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ditto!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Type 20 Extra Special North America LE









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Seiko PADI Turtle SRPA21


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Railmaster


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Skx031 on borealis rubber


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Le Petit Prince


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Ditto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to have one of those in the '70s after seeing Kojak wearing one, it's long gone unfortunately.
Very nice watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## biggshockfan (Mar 11, 2018)

Newly acquired Squale 1545 20 atoms on Eulit perlon strap, loving it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Alcatraz









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Seiko SARG007 with newly arrived Hadley Roma leather strap. Had to buy a punch from the hardware store to get the strap to fit right. I'm loving this combination. I hated the original black strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

a17380


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

hammie


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My SARG, & what I think of when people mention wireless.


----------



## system11 (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

Just received yesterday. 
Was not impressed with the steel bracelet so changed straps immediately.


----------



## psamw (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith ChronoMaster, with the _El Primero 4021 _movement...


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Wearing my grail I got today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II today, the weekend is almost here


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Durham prototype tonight


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Casual Friday lends itself to Omega wearing...

Have a great day all :-!


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

CFB tonight, enjoy the evening!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic on Deep Blue Mesh

*







_


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

On my left wrist is my Hamilton jazzmaster day date. On my right is my sarb035


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Promaster Diver BN0151-09L​


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TGI Friday, with the Defender
G


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

A bit of colour on an otherwise dull day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawes (May 3, 2015)

I am always impressed when someone takes a good wrist shot. Happy Friday everyone.

Fortis Flieger Cockpit 595.11.13 M


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

Friday night G+T with my favourite blue watch.









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Friday to you all.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

WOW! |> |>



Nevets750 said:


> New on the wrist. Zenith El Primero Classic Cars. I am truly addicted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Laco Genf 861807 (Early St. Patrick's Day green...)


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

First day out with the older BC-3. So far, it's looking to get a lot of wrist time.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

zed073 said:


> WOW! |> |>


It was a long time in the making, and I'm glad I made the leap. Really enjoying it! Thx!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

Oris fan club


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

TGIF (and Happy St. Patrick's Day eve) with my Khaki King on a Hirsch Liberty strap.

Cheers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with the Lander GMT on a nylon blend canvas DrunkArtStraps

TGIF


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Rado Blue Tiger.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MrBlahBlah (Oct 8, 2015)

Pasha de Cartier Chronogrqph on bracelet. Felt like it went well with the outfit today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

Monster Friday!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Waiting around at the VA. Fun stuff









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Ending the week on the Solar Seiko.


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Classic GMT style. Can't get enough of this watch.


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Happy SINNful Friday









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Brey17 said:


> Classic GMT style. Can't get enough of this watch.


Really dig that watch. What's the reference number?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Regulateur


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

nnahorski said:


> Really dig that watch. What's the reference number?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


611 7- 8002


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Oak & Oscar Sandford on a grey suede strap, sent courtesy of Chase when my Sandford went into repair (under warranty).

First suede strap I've ever tried. I waterproofed it yesterday (considering where I live) so I could wear today.

Extremely comfortable, though for some reason I think of a bathrobe when I look at it.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Apia said:


>


That is a great looking watch!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Flieger Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Halios Seaforth II.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Perseverence said:


> Oak & Oscar Sandford on a grey suede strap, sent courtesy of Chase when my Sandford went into repair (under warranty).
> 
> First suede strap I've ever tried. I waterproofed it yesterday (considering where I live) so I could wear today.
> 
> ...


I know a cib tattoo instantly when I see it. When were you in, brother?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Work is for chumps. 
Go snowboarding! 
JLC Master Compressor Memovox at Whistler, BC.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

tommyboy31 said:


> I know a cib tattoo instantly when I see it. When were you in, brother?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


2008-2012. Earned mine on Route Utah, Paktya Province, Afghanistan.

Good to see you, battle.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Perseverence said:


> 2008-2012. Earned mine on Route Utah, Paktya Province, Afghanistan.
> 
> Good to see you, battle.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


2003-2009 here, was awarded mine for something near camp Taji, Iraq, but earned it a few weeks later in the outskirts of Fallujah

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Time to call it an early day and go watch some basketball.

HAGW everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Stowa for Flieger Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Ball 60 Seconds II


----------



## joelbny (Jan 9, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SRPB79 coolest budget auto


----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

"Fat" Omega NOS buckle arrived. One step closer to getting the vintage Omega where I want it.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Trainmaster 60 Seconds


----------



## el_beelo (Oct 17, 2013)

Holy Grail Friday's with my holy grail SDBS001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vermonster (May 8, 2017)

Seiko with blue AR crystal.









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'll end the workweek with my IWCMKXVIII Heritage on a Horween natural chromexcel DrunkArtStraps 
Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Seiko M158-5009
Looks better now that is has the correct bracelet repaired and installed.

Still got to tackle polishing the case and crystal a bit though.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Friday night. My buddy and I. GMT time is record. As well as happy night in 2018. Cheers









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K to end the week


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Rolex Milgauss... Happy Friday! b-)


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> SD4K to end the week


Wow... no cyclops on the dweler ?



ThomG said:


> Rolex Milgauss... Happy Friday! b-)
> 
> View attachment 12979557


Just beautiful ! 
Lovely pair gents, have a great weekend all :-!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

It's just turned St Patrick's Day.......|>






G


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> Wow... no cyclops on the dweler ?
> 
> Just beautiful !
> Lovely pair gents, have a great weekend all :-!


No, this is the last one before the overgrown case size and cyclops. The absolutely perfect one in my opinion


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> It's just turned St Patrick's Day.......|>
> View attachment 12979653
> G


To be sure ;-)


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> No, this is the last one before the overgrown case size and cyclops. The absolutely perfect one in my opinion


It is stunning, you have excellent taste :-!

nice one Spun, was hoping to avoid further lustful watch related thoughts, I never learn... better go put on a record to calm down ;-)


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


Sock it to me :-d

Sorry... very long week at work.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> It is stunning, you have excellent taste :-!
> 
> nice one Spun, was hoping to avoid further lustful watch related thoughts, I never learn... better go put on a record to calm down ;-)


Indeed sir, maybe a Gregorian chant or two to forget about it all? I can always lose myself in them and Vivaldi........Rachmaninoff.

Or maybe just get what you want, if I could have only one, my Seadweller 4k would be that one.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Spunwell said:


> Indeed sir, maybe a Gregorian chant or two to forget about it all? I can always lose myself in them and Vivaldi........Rachmaninoff.
> 
> Or maybe just get what you want, if I could have only one, my Seadweller 4k would be that one.


Ha ! Perhaps some Debussy or Satie, alas i fear it may require more serious distraction of an amplified odd signature nature... Zappa time !

The Dweller really appeals to me... hmmmm... something to think about anyway.

Cheers buddy !

Edit: unacceptable pun removed :-d


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Pimmsley said:


> Sock it to me :-d
> 
> Sorry... very long week at work.


Handling the Eurotrash again?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Well same I’ve had a long week!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well same I've had a long week!


:-d

Time to chill, like Bill... Bill Clay


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Not quite diving


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

GS today
Cheers


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

My daily beater


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Happy St Patrick's Day
Seiko Samuray On Horween leather.












G


----------



## Birky101 (Nov 3, 2017)

Watching Italy Vs Scotland


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy St. Pat Day!








​


----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

New watch!

(Last watch??)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

zed073 said:


>


 I'll Drink To That !!! 2fers !!!


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Casio PRW-2500 with tan NATO strap for range day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Vulcain Cricket Nautical


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

*Happy Saint Patrick's Day!
*


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!







Hope you all have a great weekend!
Carl


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Wore the Alpinist for breakfast, and this afterwards...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On my way to wine country









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy Saint Patrick's Day!


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

A Hamilton Khaki Mechanical green dial for St. Paddy's Day! ;-)


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

anrex said:


> Wore the Alpinist for breakfast, and this afterwards...


I love this watch (the alpinist) with any strap on earth except the one it comes with

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vermonster (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Helm Khuraburi w a (softened edges) Strapcode ratchet clasp.
The matte black seems to have a slight grey green hue -which goes really well w the green C3 lume. Loving it!


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Victorinox today









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Lovely day to be outside...









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

New piece I just picked up from 22 design studio.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Le Petit Prince


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Orange bargain


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Like there's any other option for today?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## system11 (Mar 2, 2018)

Alpina, 1930s model unknown


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hope everyone is enjoying St. Patrick's day! Tactico TC2 for the green day!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

Belorussian Luch One hander


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Been lazy all day. Finally showered and put the NY-2300 on.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Switching it up for the week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

New pick up finally arrived.. daydate homage on leather. Pres bracelet needs resizing.


----------



## Airking (Apr 10, 2015)

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Happy St. Patrick's Day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Something green for St Patrick Day. GS SBGV017. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

1968 Omega Genève for today. 
Happy St Patrick's Day


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

After an extremely long St. Patrick's Day

https://i.imgur.com/Ayjlx3N.jpg


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Sinn as always









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Dweller


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Flying cross country at the crack of dawn on a Sunday ...love it.....not










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

.


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Today, as usual, a lefty mod on Alpha Classic AC-205






with unbranded dial (Sandwich).


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Marine Chrono today
Cheers


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Helm today









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX399 On Jubilee








​


----------



## boxsash (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok, Technically this was yesterday. I tried on a friends sub....vintage cool.


----------



## boxsash (Feb 4, 2013)

Today, my cool vintage....


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko today and in the office for a bit on this Sunday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Got out my freshly detailed Hamilton Ventura for church today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Relaxing on this cold grey day, after fitting new gas hob and new oven for my brother.


















G


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Happy Sunday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Racking up the air miles with the OS Classic lately. It's starting to feel like time for a dual-time watch, but this one is just so great. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀ 
I am still wearing the New Midnattssol blue prototype on a blue DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
The blue turned out great and the Watch is a great value imo.


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

SARB Sunday at the office, getting things ready for a long week. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Relaxing on this cold grey day, after fitting new gas hob and new oven for my brother.
> View attachment 12983705
> View attachment 12983715
> View attachment 12983717
> G


I don't normally go for Breitlings, but wow, that one is stunning!


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Maratac GPT-2 coffee, Porto pastry and my little furry girl..

Happy Sunday


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Going with this one today


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

new Seiko 5 SRP741


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Ulysse Nardin from 1958, in 14k. A beautiful watch, and one of my favorites. I hope everyone is having a great Sunday afternoon...


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

pvflyer said:


> Maratac GPT-2 coffee, Porto pastry and my little furry girl..
> 
> Happy Sunday


Mmmmm, Porto's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

heyBJK said:


>


Another one in the wild!


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Seiko.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Casio


----------



## el_beelo (Oct 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Top down driving.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

nnahorski said:


> I don't normally go for Breitlings, but wow, that one is stunning!


Thanks nnahorski, much appriciated, 
i remember when I passed the Breitling shop and saw it, I had to buy it, I only went out to buy a pair of shoes.... 
I have owned it for a few years but can honestly say it's built to last, never misses a beat, and seriusly accurate, Lume is amazing too. 
Your Seiko is a beauty too, especially with that strap.
G


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Happy Sunday (the 18th) 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Another nice barn find


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Every time I put this on I remember how much I really like this watch. I have too many watches, this one deserves more wrist time.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Night shift again, Luminox again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue Tockr Air Defender Pilot Chrono


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue Tockr Air Defender Pilot Chrono


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

steadyrock said:


> Mmmmm, Porto's.
> 
> A little piece of heaven right here on earth.


----------



## Mr_Macphisto (Mar 6, 2018)

Fossil Aeroflite AM4512. I love this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Jeffie007 said:


> Top down driving.
> View attachment 12984815


 stunning condition beautiful!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD4K









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## psamw (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Thanks nnahorski, much appriciated,
> i remember when I passed the Breitling shop and saw it, I had to buy it, I only went out to buy a pair of shoes....
> I have owned it for a few years but can honestly say it's built to last, never misses a beat, and seriusly accurate, Lume is amazing too.
> Your Seiko is a beauty too, especially with that strap.
> G


I can see why. Very beautiful indeed.

The question I have is whether you stopped at the watch or if you got the shoes as well. Hopefully both.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

nnahorski said:


> I can see why. Very beautiful indeed.
> 
> The question I have is whether you stopped at the watch or if you got the shoes as well. Hopefully both.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


ha ha got both 
but the watch first, spent 1 hour in the Bretling shop, took advantage of the situation and tried on about 15 watches.
only spot 10 min in the shoe shop.
G


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> ha ha got both
> but the watch first, spent 1 hour in the Bretling shop, took advantage of the situation and tried on about 15 watches.
> only spot 10 min in the shoe shop.
> G


Awesome. And congrats on that Breitling. Color me jealous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sorry for posting again, but I'm well impressed with these tubes under black light.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveygts (Feb 8, 2018)

#longliveindia


----------



## Ashi4075 (Jan 23, 2018)

From last night









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1






​


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Haven't wound it since I've been back but wanted to stick it on for a bit.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Checking out some unaffordable property prices in Sydney lol..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Tritium Luuuuuume 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Another country manor hotel another meeting






G


----------



## Yliem (Feb 25, 2018)

VC 49150 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Agathon today
Cheers


----------



## system11 (Mar 2, 2018)

Raketa Polar N149


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Tudor Black Bay Black on bracelet to start the week 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Decided to work remotely today. Joining me is my Magrette Moana Pacific Kara.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono on SteveO leather today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Uhrmensch said:


> Agathon today
> Cheers
> View attachment 12986125


Different, but lovely.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this one, and should wear it more than I do.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Seaforth.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307


----------



## Mr_Macphisto (Mar 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtambor (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Grand Seiko Snowflake with a lucky shot of the elusive ghosted Lion logo on the caseback.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Modded SKX399 On Leather








​


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Ginault Ocean-Rover. I haven't worn this piece in a long time.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Have a nice day!


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_"THE" 1 that started my Vintage craze just over 2yrs ago @ a local GTG.

Wakmann

_


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

IWC Le Petit Prince


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hercules today, enjoy you day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Today it got to be Orient, cause it was such a sunny day









Gesendet von meinem Metal mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith Elite Reserve De Marche, it contains the Zenith caliber Elite 685. Have a great day! b-)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

88 today


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Goofing off in the garage with speakers and a receiver..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Weiss field watch on Horween cordovan by Ashland Leather Co in Chicago.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this Helm Khuraburi, love the touch of orange...








​


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Carrera997 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a beauty

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

K1W1 said:


> Weiss field watch on Horween cordovan by Ashland Leather Co in Chicago.


Does that have the CAL 1003?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Going with this one









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Perseverence said:


> Does that have the CAL 1003?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


CAL 1001


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Seiko Shogun


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

The red accents really pop out in the sunlight...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Seiko ProspeX SUN059









I wish I was headed here !!









But I'll settle for this !!

https://live.hodinkee.com/e/baselworld-2018

CHEERS !!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A pleasant companion


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Torpedo day...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

pvflyer said:


> Torpedo day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that? And where did you get it? That is what I would call a wild card! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> What is that? And where did you get it? That is what I would call a wild card!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Hi is Oakley Torpedo from the early 2K...don't wear it very often.

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TreyH (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

More pics









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Somebody at Oakley is/was on some serious drugs. Nobody can say they weren't creative though.



pvflyer said:


> Torpedo day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## system11 (Mar 2, 2018)

TouchDome Dress Code 24/7 in expresso, this was an early Kickstarter project, looks like they made this and vanished.


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

atdegs said:


> Somebody at Oakly is/was on some serious drugs. Nobody can say they weren't creative though.


LOL..🤤4 SURE

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry for the dirty keyboard...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

20 years of faithful service!









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## irprof (Jun 19, 2015)

This one tells me the time, has two time zones, and an alarm and timer! What's not to love?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just chillin with the movie Godzilla!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Rolling canvas with my Planet ocean 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Helson Shark Diver 45 Titanium on Ti mesh picked up from member Jimmy C this week. She's a keeper.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bulova Snorkel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210






​


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

Just arrived few hours ago via UPS


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

New old stuff. 1955 806


----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Coffee time. Another "groundhog day" can start










Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Meeting a friend for brunch & Power Tool shopping today 
with me Blue Oris Aquis












G


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## 2mWingspan (Mar 22, 2014)

Feeling a bit traitorous


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Carrera997 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clean look!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

MM300


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

Blue Monta Oceanking

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

Biiiiig Pilot









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Oris BC3 7500 again today... This time, it's on Fluco leather. I ordered a Bonetto Cinturini

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Oris BC3 again today. It's currently on Fluco leather, but I ordered a Bonetto Cinturini rubber deployant for it just to see....









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Pro Diver on my custom nato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the Monta Triumph today. Can't wait to see what they'll be releasing at BASEL

Have a great day 
B


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Monta Triumph here as well. Pure perfection.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Breaking from the Speedy Tuesday trend this week and wearing the Zenith.

Now if my wrists would stop shrinking, that would be great as I am on the last hole in the strap. Lost 60 pounds and didn't realize my wrists would go from 7.25" to 6.75" as a result.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helson Shark Diver


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

My Hamilton Khaki Pilot. An Ebay find, of all things.


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

pvflyer;... said:


> Torpedo day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good grief!


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Alathea said:


> View attachment 12989971
> My Hamilton Khaki Pilot. An Ebay find, of all things.


I like it, what is the case diameter?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

The silver dial is hot -- I ordered one TODAY!



paintingtiger said:


> Monta Triumph here as well. Pure perfection.
> View attachment 12989701
> View attachment 12989705


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Taking a trip into NYC with my newest acquisition!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Wasn't hard to pick a watch to wear for my kid's "dress like an old person" day at school.


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## krampus (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Seiko vh31 4hz quartz..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

On the road again ...










Heading to NY, coming back tomorrow... I hope ... ❄❄❄

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Dark









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Understated


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Armand Nicolet L10 - Contains the caliber AN0710A developed from the FHF 72, made in 1960.


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Damiani EGO oversized Chronograph ETA-2894-2 movement croc strap on ivory dial .

Cheers









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Photo taken yesterday


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Drunken Noodles


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

The trusty office Explorer


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Still with the self made Murph 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Muhle Glashutte S.A.R flieger chronograph.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

omeglycine said:


> The trusty office Explorer


It makes even the office look stylish.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

That really narrows down which Mazda you're driving. 


Jeffie007 said:


> Top down driving.


----------



## gadgetguycebu (Jul 29, 2015)

Holding the fort with my ollech & wajs precision chronograph automatic...









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

chuasam said:


> Photo taken yesterday


That's a wonderful photo of one of Stowa's finest.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

paintingtiger said:


> Monta Triumph here as well. Pure perfection.
> View attachment 12989701
> View attachment 12989705


Wow two in a row. Gotta be a WUS first 

Did you see their new GMT photo today?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dbdicker said:


> The silver dial is hot -- I ordered one TODAY!


Congrats. Welcome to the club


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Karlskrona Midnattssol proto 
Turned out great and great price


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

oso2276 said:


> Still with the self made Murph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing here but, do I recognize Seiko hands? or did I just eat too much for dinner?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> I'm guessing here but, do I recognize Seiko hands? or did I just eat too much for dinner?


Actually hands, dial and movement were scavenged from this other Hamilton 
View attachment 12938335

Really wanted an Interstellar Hamilton Murph, and since it was not available from Hamilton, I built my own mod

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> Understated


Tisell Pilot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

Speedmaster


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Perfect day to walk the trails.









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

oso2276 said:


> Actually hands, dial and movement were scavenged from this other Hamilton
> View attachment 12938335
> 
> Really wanted an Interstellar Hamilton Murph, and since it was not available from Hamilton, I built my own mod
> ...


Okay, I stand corrected. But I knew those hands looked familiar, this is my Harding GMT









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Vette45 (Mar 8, 2018)

Pimmsley said:


> Have a great Wednesday all
> 
> View attachment 12971591


Something about that grey dial just makes it look so good. One of my favorite Rolex right there.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Awesome Simon. I love the orange as well.



DMCBanshee said:


> Just received this Helm Khuraburi, love the touch of orange...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## richardlay (Mar 7, 2016)

Wearing my SRP653


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richardlay (Mar 7, 2016)

Wearing the baby scallop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

richardlay said:


> Wearing the baby scallop
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never heard these called that before.. Did you coin that name? I have a srpa83 BTW..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

richardlay said:


>


nice match to the ska shoes in the background.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*















_


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick II Remix 249108






​


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Sea-Dweller SD43










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## richardlay (Mar 7, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> I've never heard these called that before.. Did you coin that name? I have a srpa83 BTW..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Alot of people called them baby scallop in Indonesia because of the shape of the case. Really nice looking dial on the srpa83.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Da sub


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

thecuborican said:


> Tisell Pilot?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya, did you get yours?


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Another day, another vintage Breitling 
(815 Long Playing from 1974)


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Davosa Vintage and still snowing..









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Breitling on nato












G


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


> Awesome Simon. I love the orange as well.


Thanks Brian 

Tapawatch


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

My Eco Citizen AW7038-04L


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

...and here comes the snow

https://i.imgur.com/QZkTLmP.jpg


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Just walking the dog in the rain ...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Deep Blue Alpha Marine








​


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

On a snowy spring nyc day


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

... SAMURAI


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

2nd day of Spring my ass!


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Railmaster


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Vintage Eterna KonTiki










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Submariner no date


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

New in today, for £20 you can't go wrong!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Sorry for the angle of the first picture. It's had to get one of TWO watches with only one light source in the room.
Anyhow, the Oak & Oscar Sandford GMT (161/200) and Lum-Tec Combat B19 Bronze (238/250). One for the work / travel / leisure life, the other for the hard adventuring / expedition type fun. Two cousins, so to speak. Two styles.
However, BOTH watches have been to Eklutna Glacier in Alaska. In the winter.


----------



## system11 (Mar 2, 2018)

2017 Raketa Copnernicus!


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First day of spring... Yay!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I like this guy every bit as much as I like my Oysterdate.. call it blasphemous if you must.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

lestorfreemon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite tool watch, nice shot man


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Snowflake for hump day this week


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Baume & Mercier Clifton chronograph...


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Flight number...9? 10? in the past four weeks. Can't even remember now. Anywho, this little gem will keep me company I'm sure.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Great Lume 
G


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> 2nd day of Spring my ass!


LOL! I'm just leaving your town right now. We missed a few folks from Dallas at our meeting today because they canceled the flight in last night due to snowmageddon. At least I'm getting out before the melt-and-refreeze cycle completes tonight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Sorry 59yukon01 ;-).

Turned out a beautiful, sunny afternoon here in Vancouver:







Hope everyone is enjoying the excitement of Basel 2018 as much as I am!
Carl


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on a custom strap I got last summer









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Sorry 59yukon01 ;-).
> 
> Turned out a beautiful, sunny afternoon here in Vancouver:
> 
> ...


Bright and sunny here now as well. It'll be gone by the weekend. Good riddance!


steadyrock said:


> LOL! I'm just leaving your town right now. We missed a few folks from Dallas at our meeting today because they canceled the flight in last night due to snowmageddon. At least I'm getting out before the melt-and-refreeze cycle completes tonight!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Roads have been fine, and sunny here now.


----------



## vujen (Oct 8, 2015)

Polerouter!


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Omega PO 37.5mm


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

Just arrived, My new Zixen DSR-SP100M Hydromatic.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 12994193
> View attachment 12994199
> G


 LANDSHARK !!!!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Stuck overnight in NY ...










Gotta say, Glycine never caught my imagination before, mainly bc I'm too slow w/24-hour time, and I have a weird aversion to 12-hour bezels. But Joma dropped the price on this "double twelve" so much that I had to give it a try, and so far, so good.










Actually this is the easiest, but not very sexy, and looks weird strapped to my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Enjoying the sunset and admiring a very well put together piece - a simple beauty that hides its affordability.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Overlooking the atrium










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

broulstone said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A very fine watch sir!


----------



## starow (Aug 29, 2014)

New turtle for toady.


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Bask7 said:


> My favorite tool watch, nice shot man


Thanks I've got it on the combi bracelet and it's just so comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Nice day for a walk.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Perseverence said:


> Nice day for a walk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photography! Tell me, was that your phone?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic XLS MT 241300






​


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi all... Speedy Thursday


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Great photography! Tell me, was that your phone?


Yessir, it was! S7 Active. I believe.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Test drove this Nomos today


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back on bracelet.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Lawes (May 3, 2015)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Timex salesman sample watch on leather strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## system11 (Mar 2, 2018)

Poljot Nicolai II


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Throwback Thursday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver








​


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Heading home... hopefully...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Going through tax papers...








Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay Red


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 and -0.8 s/d. If only all 6r15's were like this.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

PAM 88 =]


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

IWC LPP


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

PO









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SRPB99J1


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Heuer Monaco









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Wilson Diver 








​


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Palmettoman said:


>


Looks amazing. Love the Sub on Green Nato.



YellowBullet said:


> PO


Outstanding combo.


----------



## irprof (Jun 19, 2015)

Home on a snow day grading papers, and wearing this for the first time. Box came in yesterday from Jomashop. It actually wears a bit bigger than I'd expected, despite its low profile. Very glad I didn't get anything larger than 40mm. Love the colors, such a nice change from a standard black or white watch. Really reminds you you're wearing something neat; and it makes me think of the beach!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

My SD43 AKA The Mega Sub.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Cool Seiko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

New for me! 28 joining the Rolex club


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Struggling to find a strap I'm crazy about....

https://i.imgur.com/INhz0NY.jpg

Any suggestions?


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

The longest-tenured in my collection. Still love it.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Changed out the bracelet for this strap yesterday. A few months ago I considered selling the strap because I wasn't sure about it and of course love the watch on the bracelet. In my poorly lit condo, the datejust was looking a little bland so I decided to try the strap on again. Boy do I love the way it makes the dial pop!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Freshly synced by iPhone


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

brrrdn said:


> PAM 88 =]


So so cool
G


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

JC_2012 said:


> View attachment 12997759


Cool! What year was that produced?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Another simple, well-made affordable.


----------



## RED FIVE (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Casual Friday speedy


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

RED FIVE said:


> View attachment 12997963


Nice! Now I have to go watch Star Trek.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_







_


----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

Tudor BB36

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Yliem (Feb 25, 2018)

VCO









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Slm643 said:


> Cool! What year was that produced?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Mid to late 2000's. I have another one with a leather band as well. I like both as the different bands change the watch aesthetics quite a bit. https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/***wruw-right-now-show-em-part-2-a-2956698-2143.html#post41096898

Here's an article stating "new" for 2004:
https://www.watchreport.com/the-new-seiko-sportura-collection-slq017-snl015-snj005-sna451/


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Carrera997 said:


> Vintage Eterna KonTiki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

I feel for you, 28 Centigrade and 80% humidity in Koh Samui, Thailand.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TGI Friday 












G


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> TGI Friday
> View attachment 12998931
> View attachment 12998941
> G


Nice combo Gino! Is the strap aftermarket? The buckle looks great with the detailing! Cheers!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

As you can see: it's Friday the 23rd .... Seiko 5 Mod as "Explorer"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbsguitar (Jan 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Certina HAQ and brand new Ford F-150 TT. They make a good pair.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis diver on a new nato.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

..or plan to, rather.


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

I know it's not for everyone but this watch punches WAY above its weight class. The 9012 has been consistently running at + 2 seconds per day for the last few years. The variable brush and polish on the case and bracelet are impeccable and the amazingly clear glare free crystal shows the very high end details. Really like this watch as my "dress" diver.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Too lazy to change so this one again. Plus I just enjoy wearing it since it's freaky accurate.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith El Primero Classic Cars. Happy Friday!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

90th anniversary stowa









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Every time I see this I admire how they brushed the bezel. So often we see a uni-directional brushing. Its so much more time consuming (I assume) to do this radial brushing. Plus, all the beveled edges and polishing? Just looks great. 


Jeep99dad said:


> Wearing the Monta Triumph today. Can't wait to see what they'll be releasing at BASEL
> 
> Have a great day
> B


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my new Everest rubber strap so B.B. it is today. 
Happy Friday.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Lobster. I've come close to selling it, but that sweeping second hand gets to me every time.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my new Everest rubber strap so B.B. it is today. 
Happy Friday.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SINNful Friday










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

TGIF!


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

AT 38.5mm









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 12999821
> 
> 
> TGIF!


What is the brand name? I'll guess Laco but I'm not sure, seeing it on wrist makes me appreciate that dial much more than previously, Very Nice!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Got my new Everest rubber strap so B.B. it is today.
> Happy Friday.


Fantastic on that strap!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank God it's Fricken Friday!!!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Friday members;-)


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Got my new Everest rubber strap so B.B. it is today.
> Happy Friday.


Beautiful watch/strap combo Brice. I love it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Beautiful watch/strap combo Brice. I love it.


Thanks. Got it just in time for our vacation at the beach next week


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Angels spring training @ Diablo Stadium today. Dodgers at Camelback tomorrow. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Rado Friday... Is that a thing?









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> What is the brand name? I'll guess Laco but I'm not sure, seeing it on wrist makes me appreciate that dial much more than previously, Very Nice!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks! This is a Tisell, which is a South Korean company, I believe. Great size for my skinny wrist (40mm x 48mm L2L x 9.5mm thick), Miyota 9015, sapphire, and an _extremely_ affordable price.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm 








​


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Nice combo Gino! Is the strap aftermarket? The buckle looks great with the detailing! Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Yes Steven,
both after market, the strap Horween leather from Steveo straps , & buckle from China on eBay about $12 bucks 
a little thin, but perfect on this strap as its 1.8mm thick leather. 
I enjoy looking at your collection, especially the way it's grown over the last year or so.
best wishes
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Raven Vintage 42mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Simon. 
Love Raven, looks a bit cold out there mate. 
G


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Facets


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Seiko 5


----------



## davebarnes3 (Dec 10, 2017)

Tool time









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Lander GMT on DrunkArtStraps canvas to start the weekend 
TGIF


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

The other Prodiver


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

The watch I call my 'White Russian'...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## system11 (Mar 2, 2018)

Poljot (I believe) Specnaz


----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Brother of mine, waiting for cleaning, lubrication and polishing









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

New arrival just in time for the weekend:


----------



## el_beelo (Oct 17, 2013)

Seiko SBDS001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

7 oclock snap of a new favorite - 45 Ti SD on grey leather


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Black Crazy Horse Leather*








_


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

While I was out for a walk with the little 'uns (pics included), I realized I have four watches, disparate in form and function, with green nylon NATO/ZULU straps.

Who'd have thought field, dive, and what...sport? Casual? Watches would all look good on similar straps.

The respective straps on each watch belong to the company that made the watch. No aftermarket here.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Sinn T2B on a gorgeous NZ beach today









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cheers  amigos


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Watch for saturday G-Shock G9300









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

#Nixie on the left
Tag Heuer Monaco GP LE @ #ausgp









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Omega Railmaster


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

Rosegold Gilt dial. Too lazy to change the date (esp since it does not have a quick set function)


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Tudor / Rolex Air-Tiger


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 367-80 (Nov 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Tudor Fastrider









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Vintage today with my late father's 60s Wittnauer - aside from the emotional attachment, really like this simple diver with integrated cyclops. On a crimson silicone strap for additional pop.
Cheers


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Feeling patriotic

https://i.imgur.com/4MKiXrO.jpg


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

It's going to be a busy morning.
Having the family over for my FIL's 82nd birthday party.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

J969 said:


> Muhle Glashutte S.A.R flieger chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, what is that beauty?

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> Nice
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

New LPP 😀


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

Custom shoes for the Easy Diver, courtesy Greg Stevens Design


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

;-)b-)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tongshen88 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

catlike said:


> New arrival just in time for the weekend:
> 
> View attachment 13001491
> 
> ...


That is beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

My MG Orkina:







. N

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tactico TC2 Expedition for a Saturday in the office.










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I finally have a good reason to wear one of my all time favs today...


----------



## mchilese (Oct 30, 2017)

Nothing like a good Chronograph for a nice drive!








Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

GRUPPO on the WRISSTO


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Seiko Saturday! It's the first day out for the new Strapcode Super Oyster on my SKX013. It's amazing what a good bracelet does for this watch.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

So far this morning has been lounging in my favorite sweater, drinking coffee in the backyard. Not too shabby.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm playing copilot today. The wife is driving. Heheh.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wife and a couple of her girlfriends brought up the " P " discussion last night, so I'm enjoying time to myself today!
PS.. "P" is Politics...

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Back to this after a few days with Speedy.


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Black Bay Black on Everest rubber today


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Suunto Core today.


----------



## Everest63 (Jan 13, 2010)

Still diggin' the vintage Pulsar 150m diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

candy corn


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

NOS and pretty nice panda from 70s.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Weekend drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

New arrival. Just got her on a nice suede tan. Ready to go on a nice sunny Sat.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

franco60 said:


> NOS and pretty nice panda from 70s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chronograph









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

El-Duderino said:


> So far this morning has been lounging in my favorite sweater, drinking coffee in the backyard. Not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice sweater, wonder if he's a Lebowski fan. *Sees name* ah, of course.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

My 1998 GMT Master II Coke along with my 1938 Westinghouse Standard Coca Cola Cooler


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

And a very happy Saturday to all!


----------



## c5pilot11 (Jan 14, 2018)

whew....nice piece there.


----------



## c5pilot11 (Jan 14, 2018)

that orange really pops on the dial. well done.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Blackcomb day...
Go to Heaven, Ski Like Hell!


----------



## c5pilot11 (Jan 14, 2018)

nice speedy. Those sundials really pop.


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

First watch I bought after college when I got a job. I thought $250 for a watch was crazy when I bought it. Apparently now I'm the crazy one. Oh well. I won't wear it for long, but I'll admit I think it still looks great! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Bulova Special Edition Moon Chronograph Watch 96B251​


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Finally, something besides the Lum-Tec.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Been preoccupied with a new job and haven't posted in a while. I hope everyone is doing well! Wore this most of the week (and to a client meeting today). Have a great weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davebarnes3 (Dec 10, 2017)

Seiko inside









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Favorite homage:


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Snagged this gem right up the moment I read it was discontinued and getting rare. So glad and happy I did.


----------



## j708 (Mar 24, 2018)

Nato strap is from Barton. Fantastic quality and comfort


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Gseries


----------



## Slobodan J. (Dec 17, 2017)

Have a wonderful day everyone.
My beautiful mister G and coffee from Warsaw.









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

Time


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Linde Werdelin today
Cheers


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Have a great Sunday all


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Wunderbro said:


> First watch I bought after college when I got a job. I thought $250 for a watch was crazy when I bought it. Apparently now I'm the crazy one. Oh well. I won't wear it for long, but I'll admit I think it still looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with it, don't run it down!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

El-Duderino said:


> So far this morning has been lounging in my favorite sweater, drinking coffee in the backyard. Not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Wenger Terragraph today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Sunday drive after the F1






























happy Palm Sunday to all.
G


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Didn't have time to post yesterday. Go to watch for drill weekends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

I like the pepsi’s, coke’s, Batman etc but this is the one for me.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Vintage for the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mthomasetc (Mar 25, 2018)

Stowa Marine Original. Arrived on Saturday and I couldn't be happier with it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese (Oct 30, 2017)

Love that orange strap and blue face








Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

my 2nd favorite watch- Dievas Vortex on grey Maru leather w Ti buckle.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm 








​


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

GP 1966 in white gold. Poor man's calatrava









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Roamer Searock









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

UN Marine diver today. Happy Sunday b-)


----------



## Ashi4075 (Jan 23, 2018)

Party









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

PADI turtle today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Sistem51


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Last night's Cuban

https://i.imgur.com/PfkEkuD.jpg


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

20180325_170300346_iOS.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Can ya see me now?


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice day to take the dogs for a walk.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Mister Lamb said:


> Last night's Cuban
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/PfkEkuD.jpg


Mmmm... Cubans...

Cool watch too. Dig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Yard work done, 'Cuse is out, so an afternoon of rooting for the local squad and whoever is playing Duke.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slobodan J. (Dec 17, 2017)

For the end of the week with my beloved Tissot. Gift from my father. So important watch for me.









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Slobodan J. said:


> For the end of the week with my beloved Tissot. Gift from my father. So important watch for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. I like the bracelet too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

EMG DL 63 for a sunny but cold Sunday. At least we don't have any snow!!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

GMT









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Apparently someone took offense at the notion that jazz is dead.










Personally I'm neutral on the matter.










Meanwhile, off to see my kid in "Sister Act: The Musical." Sigh ... they did "West Side Story" last time. What's next? "Lethal Weapon: The Musical."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show... 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

On our way to to Japan for Sakura!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pimmsley said:


> Have a great Sunday all
> 
> View attachment 13005295


gorgeous


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Late post and will be switching soon but I've been wearing the Monta Triumph today 
Love how it feels on the wrist, the bracelet is so good.


----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)

View attachment DSC_9319_DxO-1.jpg


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

PO









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Enjoying a morning's swim with the Celadon Yue Fei... Have a great Sunday friends!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> On our way to to Japan for Sakura!


Wow...what watch is this??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

JLC Reverso Grande GMT


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> Apparently someone took offense at the notion that jazz is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Jazz is not dead, it just smells funny...' - Zappa


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

amgbda said:


> View attachment 13007247
> 
> 
> JLC Reverso Grande GMT


How is that a GMT? Another dial on the flip side?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Obris Morgan Pradata. Miyota 9015 (28,800 bph), Sapphire Crystal, Helium escape valve.


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

View attachment 13007271


Here you go. GMT is at the bottom left of the reverse face. As well as the dual time and power reserve indicator (8 days on two barrels) it also has a day/night indicator on both faces, small seconds and date on the main dial. Quite a number of complications in a relatively small package!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

thecuborican said:


> Wow...what watch is this??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6117-8000 Seiko Navitimer


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

amgbda said:


> View attachment 13007271
> 
> 
> Here you go. GMT is at the bottom left of the reverse face. As well as the dual time and power reserve indicator (8 days on two barrels) it also has a day/night indicator on both faces, small seconds and date on the main dial. Quite a number of complications in a relatively small package!


Photo is broken, darnit...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Amazing! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> Photo is broken, darnit...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tockr Air Defender


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_







_


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Feeling blue in Vancouver


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Put this back onto the original strap after a few months absence










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Starting the week with the Ocean Diver.
G


----------



## vujen (Oct 8, 2015)

Loving it before letting it go...


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

Tie and watch


----------



## j708 (Mar 24, 2018)

Maratac Zulu strap. Very very durable but needs a while to break in and get comfortable.


----------



## j708 (Mar 24, 2018)

Maratac Zulu strap. Very durable but needs a while to break in and get comfortable.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wish you all a great week. 
MontaMondays here


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Rain predicted for today, so the Strapcode SKX013 stays another day.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just blew another tire on the wonderful Michigan roads! That makes five for the year! My Panerai PAM 724 is waiting with me for the new tire!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM....Monday.


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

The old Casio AMW 320c on the walk with Molly:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Latest addition, just had to get an Alpinist before it's too late.









Not normally a fan of green but I might just change my mind


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Steinhart










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

obomomomo said:


> Latest addition, just had to get an Alpinist before it's too late.
> 
> View attachment 13008813
> 
> ...


That is The best shot of the Alpinist I have seen!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Since this is the watch that is closest to my birth year and it's my birthday today, and amazing as it is, some people still need me...just had lunch too! I'm 64!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Since this is the watch that is closest to my birth year and it's my birthday today, and amazing as it is, some people still need me...just had lunch too! I'm 64!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember in 1976 or so when I was 11 and these watches were new... My uncle came to the house and I thought that this was the coolest thing ever! Still do!


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 42 case with a bronze bezel mod and honey colored NATO. Gets lots of comments for the $$.


----------



## leFroy (Nov 17, 2014)

ZENITH El Primero 1969 New Vintage - Titan


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

SpaceCadet65 said:


> Vostok Amphibia 42 case with a bronze bezel mod and honey colored NATO. Gets lots of comments for the $$.
> 
> View attachment 13009005


Talk about two birds with one stone! That is sweet!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Moonwatch


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## gadgetguycebu (Jul 29, 2015)

Good day to everyone. I've decided it's going to be Relay day for me. A vintage Relay with a handwound 7734 chronograph date function.









Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_4787.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith Port Royal - w/ the Zenith cal. 2562 hand-wound movement. Happy Monday!


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

Nevets750 said:


> Just blew another tire on the wonderful Michigan roads! That makes five for the year! My Panerai PAM 724 is waiting with me for the new tire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice shot. It looks great


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Since this is the watch that is closest to my birth year and it's my birthday today, and amazing as it is, some people still need me...just had lunch too! I'm 64!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


happy birthday mate, relax and enjoy 
its only a no, think of it as 46🍾🍸🍷🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺
G


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Kermit to start the work week


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Picked up a stunning CFB, I am blown way by the workmanship!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Still loving my VSA Maverick (the tank).


----------



## brendvn (Dec 15, 2016)

Wearing one of my favorites; a Jean Richard Terrascope GMT!


----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bask7 said:


> That's a nice shot. It looks great


Thanks!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Da Sub


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

After a long work day, time to switch to the fun Farer Lander GMT 
Wears so well on this thinner nylon canvas blend


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

So simple yet so detailed









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Tag Tuesday :-!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> After a long work day, time to switch to the fun Farer Lander GMT
> Wears so well on this thinner nylon canvas blend


Great piece! What strap is that?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

raheelc said:


> Great piece! What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


It's a handmade DrunkArtStraps made of a nylon-canvas blend. All canvas, no backer or filler.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Brera Eterno Chrono BRET3C4302







​


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Seiko Astron


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Anniversary gift from my wife a few years back ... not exactly my cup of tea, or my size, so I'm wearing it to preserve domestic tranquility ...


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_







_


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

carlhaluss said:


>


Really beautiful pictures of a basically perfect watch.


----------



## j708 (Mar 24, 2018)

Barton modified nato strap. Cut the bottom strip to have just one long strap. Works great and very comfy!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#BERNHARDT Submersion


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Omega with a few sets of cans



Jeep99dad said:


> It's a handmade DrunkArtStraps made of a nylon-canvas blend. All canvas, no backer or filler.


Pure awesomeness.



carlhaluss said:


>


Astounding.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

On sailcloth today.
G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Dressed-up for wives birthday party


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Botani (Nov 22, 2015)

My French Yonger et Bresson diver on a complementary NATO strap. With a detailed shot through a jewelers loupe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Tisell Pilot with new-and-scratched-while-installing leather strap ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pepsi1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Bluish








Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Just in.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Loving the SARW


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

SRPA29 on Hirsch Liberty


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

BigEd said:


> View attachment 13010407
> View attachment 13010409
> 
> 
> Dressed-up for wives birthday party


How do I make the images smaller, any suggestions.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

dbdicker said:


> GP 1966 in white gold. Poor man's calatrava
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! So is that like saying a Maserati is a poor man's Ferrari? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

Well, most of the GP's are hideous, but their quality in finishing and movements are a watch collector's secret. As good as any of the 'holy trinity' -- and I've owned all of the other three.

Go on, try to buy a MODERN Patek calatrava used for under $14 grand -- I challenge you. But, shall I tell you what I picked that beauty up for? You wouldn't believe it..............



JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful! So is that like saying a Maserati is a poor man's Ferrari?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

Well, most of the GP's are hideous, but their quality in finishing and movements are a watch collector's secret. As good as any of the 'holy trinity' -- and I've owned all of the other three.

Go on, try to buy a MODERN Patek calatrava used for under $14 grand -- I challenge you. But, shall I tell you what I picked that beauty up for? You wouldn't believe it..............



JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful! So is that like saying a Maserati is a poor man's Ferrari?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHorseWar (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## leFroy (Nov 17, 2014)

Immaculate 1950s Wittnauer chronograph on Perlon


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Fieldwalker on Hexa engineer.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

This one has really jumped up on my want to wear list! Zenith El Primero Classic Cars.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Seiko SKX009


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sarw019..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

At the vet ...










Getting my bi-annual flea bath.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

soaking.fused said:


> Omega with a few sets of cans.


Nice watch. 
Go Grado!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

My Pogue I bought today from Hubcityvintage for my birthday! It has a beautiful turquoise dial!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Another day with the 1984 Prince Oysterdate on a besoke District Leather strap.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Speedy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Milus


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Volunteering at an animal shelter this afternoon. Wish I could take this guy home, but my wife would tell me the 2 we have are already plenty!


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hamilton today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

Pro Pilot all day


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Tag Carrera Monaco on leather rallye strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ajk1979 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hamilton Chronograph on Di Modell Rallye


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yesterday.








Today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Beautiful! Which model is this?


----------



## stuartb12 (Aug 30, 2013)

Keeping the trains running on time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette45 (Mar 8, 2018)

pyddet said:


> Rain predicted for today, so the Strapcode SKX013 stays another day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Fit?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Aggie88 said:


> Beautiful! Which model is this?


Thanks! Domestic model SPB053 and JDM model SBDC053. Same watch, so not sure why Seiko chose separate numbers.


----------



## freesole (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis Vintage Inspired Diver on the new nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Freshly arrived '69 Omega Memomatic alarm Watch ref 166.072

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K this Tuesday


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Killing time at the airport.


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Speedy master moophase today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks! Domestic model SPB053 and JDM model SBDC053. Same watch, so not sure why Seiko chose separate numbers.


Thought I would add my SBDC053 on bracelet into the mix too. The different shades of blue this watch throws out is amazing. Goes from looking complete black to a deep bright blue, depending on the lighting/angle.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Re-connecting with my Carerra after a break due to SS preference during summer... Leather just seems to goes better with some of the work clothes I wear in the cooler temps.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## watchbrand (Mar 28, 2018)

all i see is a lot of amazing wristwatches


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

dbdicker said:


> Well, most of the GP's are hideous, but their quality in finishing and movements are a watch collector's secret. As good as any of the 'holy trinity' -- and I've owned all of the other three.
> 
> Go on, try to buy a MODERN Patek calatrava used for under $14 grand -- I challenge you. But, shall I tell you what I picked that beauty up for? You wouldn't believe it..............


I've only heard great things about their quality and models like yours are gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_















_


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Managed to co-ordinate my work attire and watch for an interview today...










But now back at home in something more comfortable










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Citizen Eco-Drive Limited Edition Perpetual Chronograph AT4021-02L







​


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

An early start.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

stuartb12 said:


>


Ravishing.


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Moser Endeavour


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


What watch is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

thecuborican said:


> What watch is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SPB053J


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


I wish this were not so honkin' big (42.5mm, 50 LTL) or I'd be getting out my wallet immediately. Gorgeous! Cmon, Seiko, put this out as a 40mm...!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope this is the last day for flannel...


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Tactico TC2


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Tissot Quickster blue Chronograph panda









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Finally found a First Gen Black Monster in awesome condition. Love it, missed my Orange I had 4 years ago...








​


----------



## system11 (Mar 2, 2018)

Not too many of these around yet, I really like the red ended second hand which fits in with the outer dial area.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Oris BC3 on a Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

superocean by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sanders strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Rolex Submariner


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Started the day with this on a canvas nato, but found this leather one buried in my center console a few minutes ago. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

zed073 said:


>


Love the watch/strap combination :-!! What strap is it if you don't mind?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Chris.Ward C60 Trident 600 Vintage on CW's quick release Tiber leather.


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

The Concord Mariner mechanical chronograph, from 2000-2003. Have a great day!


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

I know it breaks those "rules" but damn if this thing doesn't look great with a suit. More in love with every day.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Wearing a French watch today, so ...
_Bonjour tout le monde!_









_Bonne journée!_
And that is the complete extent of what I remember from 2 years of French in high school ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> Love the watch/strap combination :-!! What strap is it if you don't mind?


Thanks.

It was a fellow here in Canada but unfortunately he is no longer making straps.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

4hands


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Deep Sea Vintage Cermet Chrono.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Longines Big Eye on DrunkArtStraps canvas today


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

My old 50th anniversary on Alcantara strap enjoying springtime









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening change to the Raven defender












G


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

A little chocolate before dinner..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Suitable for a rainy day and work..


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Shipped off my beloved 2201.50 and wanted to share a few pics now that it has been sold.



















I think the Planet Ocean is such a beautiful and classic Omega and it shall be missed.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Late post. GMT all day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Aggie88 said:


> Tactico TC2


Nice watch, is that an IS250 in background?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

thecuborican said:


> Nice watch, is that an IS250 in background?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's an MDX


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

`69 Chrono-matic. First auto chronograph. 









Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Wanted to speed through today in preparation for a four day long weekend ! I think it worked as i didnt get to post this morning pic until now @ 5:40 PM


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#GSeries


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sea Fury


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Pepsi GMT again today. I love this watch. Sometimes I just look at it to enjoy the colors and design.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Sarb033 on emerald suede









Sent from my VFD 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

BruFlick said:


> Custom shoes for the Easy Diver, courtesy Greg Stevens Design
> 
> View attachment 13002621
> 
> ...


Now that's a monster

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianperry (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

This week: my Seiko-SNK371K1 with a blue-yellow nato.
remark IMHO: If you ad a picture, I think the day-date should show the "today" date as mentioned in this thread!


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

JLC Reverso Grande GMT


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Okay, IYSS..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Raketa Big Zero Proletariat


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Speedmaster Reduced 3510.50

Today is MLB opening day!


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

I have always worn this with a black crocodile strap. Tried to make it a bit more casual with a light brown leather embossed strap. What do you think?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Grinny456 said:


> I have always worn this with a black crocodile strap. Tried to make it a bit more casual with a light brown leather embossed strap. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 13016333


I'll take it.... My address is.... Hahaha

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


Beautiful watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

khronolektur said:


> Beautiful watch.


Thanks! It's photogenic for sure.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wearing my B.B. on the Everest strap today. Super excited for the B.B. GMT, can't wait to get it on my wrist , it'll be a long two months. I may then get the 58 to replace this one if it doesn't wear too small.


----------



## Rover79 (Feb 2, 2018)

I love these lumes..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m








​


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

​


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Jim Clark joined me for some friendly conversation, sake and Izakaya last night.


----------



## Lawes (May 3, 2015)

Try to read that date window!


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

White beard on ISO today.


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nate0624 said:


> `69 Chrono-matic. First auto chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome piece!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## biggshockfan (Mar 11, 2018)

Squale 20 atmos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Feelin the green today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Crazy Thursday, 
Oris BC4












G


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Eenie, meenie, miney, moe...


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Victorinox Officers Mechanical.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

WOW!!!!
Now you just need to add my favourite colour....orange.

|>|>



omeglycine said:


> Eenie, meenie, miney, moe...
> 
> View attachment 13017611


----------



## Brandon -B- (Oct 21, 2009)

Oris today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Fresh MARATAC nato strap









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

I need a diver in Vancouver. 
So much rain!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

zed073 said:


> WOW!!!!
> Now you just need to add my favourite colour....orange.
> 
> |>|>


Thanks!

And Orange (or "melon", as Stowa refers to it) would be a great addition. Problem is, I can think of about half a dozen other versions I'd like to own as well, so for now I better stop at these 2.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2










Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Grinny456 said:


> I have always worn this with a black crocodile strap. Tried to make it a bit more casual with a light brown leather embossed strap. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 13016333


Looks great, tan strap with a white dial always looks great.....smart casual I would say.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Spring Drive today


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

This since last week


----------



## MartiVltori (Nov 7, 2017)

Trusty Alpinist.


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)

Place Bellecour in Lyon (France) tonight


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

The GV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Truth is the Prodiver looks fantastic any colour. Cheers.



omeglycine said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And Orange (or "melon", as Stowa refers to it) would be a great addition. Problem is, I can think of about half a dozen other versions I'd like to own as well, so for now I better stop at these 2.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I always enjoy wearing this little guy...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Officially on vacation with my IWC MKXVIII Heritage


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Officially on vacation with my IWC MKXVIII Heritage


Enjoy your Holiday, Brice! Great companion you've taken along, I say.



Spunwell said:


>


Outstanding.


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Same here 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver Automatic 
*







_


----------



## system11 (Mar 2, 2018)

Since the new one had to go back when I noticed a scuff on the bezel ( being replaced)...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Officially on vacation with my IWC MKXVIII Heritage


beautiful...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm On Canvas








​


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

One of the best G-Shocks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Terragraph today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tissot Sport V8 T039.417.16.057.02


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wearing the Steinhart Ocean GMT on the right wrist now because I injured the left. Have a good weekend!


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

HAGW!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

New Rally strap for my Heuer Autavia Viceroy:










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Just got this after a bit of search and wait.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Forgot to post but i started the day with the Nodus Retrospect proto on nato


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

It IS a Good Friday! Have a great weekend everyone!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Blue Friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Another Vostok from the collection










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Omega Speedmaster Professional Legendary Moonwatch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Enjoying the oceanus









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

World Time


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Something with 3 subdials...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Happy Friday & Good Friday & Passover to all ...


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy (Good) Friday! 
This just arrived this morning and I love it! 
Archimede Pilot 45 LS on Archimede mesh. It even fit perfect without any size adjustment- guess it really was made for me! They even put a package of Hariboo gummy bears in with it. lol


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

Tisell Pilot, finally decided on a strap. Amazed at this strap for only 10$!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Master Compressor Chrono









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

J.D.B. said:


>


Awesome Bertucci ... love the "12", the racing stripe, and the handset. Amazing variety from this company using the same case design on nearly every watch.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## ptfly (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Lawes (May 3, 2015)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

My trusty JLC NSA


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Halios for dinner with my wife and friends.










Switched to canvas


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

This funky, all original Rado Purple Gazelle was on tap for today..









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I didn't plan on wearing ths SKX, but after matching it with a newly arrived strap, I think this outfit work's well.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My current non Casio four









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Evening switch. Just needed some orange.


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Back to my Oris F1 Williams. The design of the watch band / lugs (or lack of lugs) makes for a super comfortable wear.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LVc to end the work week, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

41Mets said:


> My current non Casio four
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I responded with this photo in the wrong post, but I was wearing the pilot today!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Seiko M159-5028









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Been meaning to switch back to the Pepsi bezel for a while, but seeing the new stainless Pepsi GMT pushed me over the edge.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123

*







_


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Glacé verte for the sunny day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


>


"Bluetiful", Brice.


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Nite nite...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

JC_2012 said:


> Back to my Oris F1 Williams. The design of the watch band / lugs (or lack of lugs) makes for a super comfortable wear.
> View attachment 13020917
> 
> View attachment 13020919


pure class JC, 
very nice piece, you can get straps made for these.
however the bracelet is awsome. Enjoy
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Robotaz said:


>


amazing watch and with that strap it's pure class, diffrent league.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

Bronze Age


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

HEXA Osprey









Sent from Tapacrappa.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Zelos Helmsman 2.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Zelos Hammerhead Bronze


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Silo said:


> Bronze Age


Very nice.! Did you remove the plating?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Omega today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookim (Mar 29, 2018)

Rocking the trusty seiko skx009k2


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

IWC Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Certina DS Podium on bracelet, while waiting new leather strap for this square babe









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

No, the "Bronze" is actually some type of plating. Amazon $57


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Seiko today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sepcivil1 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dubey & Schaldenbrand Diplomatic GMT


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 857 UTC









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6 








​


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Still in the honeymoon phase with my Victorinox. The way it plays with light is absolutely stunning. So many subtle nuances in the dial that change with different types of light and angles. 

Now I’m evaluating a Certina, Glycine or Seiko for my next and final watch purchase for a long time.


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

It is cold today in Calgary, Canada, and I've decided to wear the Poljot for my snow shovelling duties. Cheers to all.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Me & R2D2 enjoying our first cup of joe ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Steinhart OVM 2.5 on Steinhart mesh (& Buddy)


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

At the office today, but can't seem to get my head in the game! Probably spending too much time staring at my Halios Seaforth II. 









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

It's been a long time since I wore this old T-Race. I forget what a cool watch it is.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Smart Tools app.. Is fun..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't blame you.
|>|>



Nevets750 said:


> At the office today, but can't seem to get my head in the game! Probably spending too much time staring at my Halios Seaforth II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Todd's Midnattssol proto on an old DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas. 
Enjoy Easter weekend. 
B


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Boschettwatch CDII and Cons today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A neat, old "retrograde"


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

X2-Elijah said:


> Zelos Helmsman 2.
> View attachment 13021771


Very classy piece, especially with that Erika's Original bronze hardware strap. 
Congrats, I love it.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Todd's Midnattssol proto on an old DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas.
> Enjoy Easter weekend.
> B


love it Brice.
G


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500 fresh back from service. Awesome job.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t3mp3st (Mar 31, 2018)

Taco time!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Seiko today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


?? very nice Andrew,
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> very nice Andrew,
> G


Thanks Gino, Seiko reckon it's got a 6 month power reserve. Six days would be more like it. The problem is that I've got too many watches, so it's not getting the wrist time to really get it going. Perhaps I should take it on holiday without any of the others and wear it for 2 weeks?

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Just preparing for Easter Day, 22 people for lunch, 
my wife and daughter making home made pasta, while I make the sauce, and meats, 
Raven Defender on wrist,






























G


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Oris Aquis Small Seconds w/ Stone Creek custom strap









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Thanks Gino, Seiko reckon it's got a 6 month power reserve. Six days would be more like it. The problem is that I've got too many watches, so it's not getting the wrist time to really get it going. Perhaps I should take it on holiday without any of the others and wear it for 2 weeks?
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew
> ...


i agree, too many watches, take 2 Or 3 on holiday and swap every 2 days,
unfortunatley when you have this passion/hobbie you will always have to many watches. You only live once so enjoy them.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Thanks Gino, Seiko reckon it's got a 6 month power reserve. Six days would be more like it. The problem is that I've got too many watches, so it's not getting the wrist time to really get it going. Perhaps I should take it on holiday without any of the others and wear it for 2 weeks?
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew
> ...


i agree, too many watches, take 2 Or 3 on holiday and swap every 2 days,
unfortunatley when you have this passion/hobbie you will always have to many watches. You only live once so enjoy them.
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Just preparing for Easter Day, 22 people for lunch,
> my wife and daughter making home made pasta, while I make the sauce, and meats,
> Raven Defender on wrist,
> View attachment 13022937
> ...


Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

DON'T GO IN THE WOODS !!!!

LOCK YOUR DOORS TONITE !!!!

STAY SAFE !!!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

NYSCOTTY said:


> DON'T GO IN THE WOODS !!!!
> 
> LOCK YOUR DOORS TONITE !!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> NYSCOTTY said:
> 
> 
> > DON'T GO IN THE WOODS !!!!
> ...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_2371 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Changed to the '73 Omega DeVille for the wife's birthday dinner.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

pyddet said:


> Changed to the '73 Omega DeVille for the wife's birthday dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll bet you're celebrating somewhere south of the Mason - Dixon Line!

Say Happy Birthday for us!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

All the best to you and your family Gino.
Nothing better than sitting around a table enjoying the company of family and friends.

We had our 4 boys and their GF's here last night for Easter dinner.

Cheers......Brian.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Just preparing for Easter Day, 22 people for lunch,
> my wife and daughter making home made pasta, while I make the sauce, and meats,
> Raven Defender on wrist,
> View attachment 13022937
> ...


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Pepsi with some coke on the side









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Mhutch said:


>


Luv the avatar

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brucy (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Hamstur (Nov 6, 2017)

Haircut and grocery store run!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-2






​


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm about to go biking, so I put on this $32 manual wind.


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Bulova Accutron Gemini 26a001 w/ETA 2824

*







_


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Oris schwag - t-shirt and black NATO won in their Instagram contest last fall.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

GS diver.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Lovely (catholic and western) EASTERDAY everybody! (The Greek-orthodox Easter will be next sunday)

Today: My lovely Citizen BM7251-53L with EULIT perlonstrap from the 60ties.

BTW: there are still contributors showing their watches form "TODAY" with the wrong day-date ...








J


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Vulcain Cricket Nautical


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

HAPPY EASTER, to all






G


----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Happy Easter folks 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Breitling Super ocean abyss


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

1972 Tudor Prince Oysterdate Jumbo 38mm. Happy Easter folks!









Sent from my VFD 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Timex quartz Red Ball diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

A grail for me Mm 300, just got mine









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter Day to All!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Jo Hande said:


> BTW: there are still contributors showing their watches form "TODAY" with the wrong day-date ...
> 
> View attachment 13023847
> 
> J


Apologies, but my Tudor nearly always shows the wrong date. Non quick-set is a PITA 

Sent from my VFD 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Tudor Fastrider









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Happy Easter errbuddy!










Rinse with Tapatalk before bed, to wake up with minty-fresh breath!


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Another nearly pristine barn-find


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Happy Easter. In the spirit of the holiday I decided to throw on some color.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

LIVE SAMPLE WATCH, 65 BUCK$ !!

Seiko Sports 150 SGF146


----------



## CREX (May 19, 2015)

1461









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jrdiandrea (Dec 14, 2017)

My brand new CARBO!!

Happy Easter!!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Movado auto on a RedRockStraps moon dust band.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

submariner


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

NTH Barracuda


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

The old standby favorite...


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Full moon and April 1st! Happy Easter everyone from Freddie and I.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. It's a 1970 911. Crazy thing is that my Panerai was only $500 less when i purchased it in 2003 than what I paid for the Porsche back in 1996.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for taking so long to respond, but that's a stunning 911! Love the color.

I believe it about the price - when I started looking for my first 911 at about the same time. I saw so many cars I now wish I had bought... a beautiful 74 for $7000! Crazy! I've had a couple along the way - I still miss the 82 I bought in 1999 but stupidly sold about ten years ago. I have an 81 now I need to restore....


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Relaxing, after Easter dinner with family.. This baby is on a streak!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Omega seems appropriate today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Hope everyone is having a wonderful day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Another of my Zenith Port Royals... and Happy Easter to all the great people on the WatchUSeek Forums!


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Definitely an Alpinist kinda day









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Happy Easter









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Tissot Couturier Auto Chrono


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Oris Classic


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT today. Happy Easter to those of you who celebrate!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kravitz (Aug 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Moving right along


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I like that small seconds, @J.D.B.

Here's what I'm wearing at the moment.










I think the weather is playing a little April Fool's joke. It's snowing. It was 65 degrees a few days ago.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Making dinner after church.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I have always loved that watch and never see it around here.

Nice one. Enjoy.



J.D.B. said:


> Moving right along


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Let's go Mets!!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Going to church.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hope everyone had a Happy Easter! Zenith Type 20 Extra Special USA Edition.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

Home for the Easter hols, so trying valiantly to give equal wrist time to all the neglected beauties in my harem. This one's the flavor of the moment.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Easter/Holidays all !


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*ESQ Criterion by Movado

*







_


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Seiko MarineMaster 300


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Just purchased two hours ago. Cartier Santos - new SIHH 2018 release.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Surreal bridge crossing.
Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport. 
#nofilter


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

"You think you're big time..."?!
Cheers


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

OM today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Uhrmensch said:


> "You think you're big time..."?!
> Cheers
> View attachment 13026711


love the watch, love the pic,
st Catherine doc if I am not mistaken, decent pizza At Dickens inn, 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Back with the TC2 on Horween leather.












G


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

MM300 walking my boxer pup this afternoon. It’s a miserable, cold and wet day this Easter Monday in Northern Ireland


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Wearing this today.

After 6 years of ownership, I had it up for sale for 48 hours recently before the pangs of regret made me change my mind:


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

View attachment 13026977


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

yvrclimber said:


> Surreal bridge crossing.
> Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport.
> #nofilter


Nice shot! What type of car are you driving?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Still with the SMP. It's Masters Week! ⛳


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

1969 Hamilton Chrono-Matic, calibre 11. White Panda dial.

Back to the daily grind after a nice holiday weekend.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rover79 (Feb 2, 2018)

Stuck in traffic with this beauty...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

dantan said:


> Just purchased two hours ago. Cartier Santos - new SIHH 2018 release.


Don't take this the wrong way but, if Casio made a analog square that would be it!









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Today I am in charge of dinner. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

GSG 9 Sinn


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

IWC Big Pilot and me having coffee with my 95 yr old mom. Coffee time is her favorite time of the day!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

https://i.imgur.com/6iQDHEe.jpg


----------



## Botani (Nov 22, 2015)

Bulova Kirkwood. Happy Monday people!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Sporting a Seiko Ani/Digital a gift from my wife several years ago.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Dusted off the SUS Chrono for today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> love the watch, love the pic,
> st Catherine doc if I am not mistaken, decent pizza At Dickens inn,
> G


Many thanks, and well spotted Sir! I wondered whether the sundial might be too out of focus to recognize - apparently not, for the eagle-eyed at least. :-!
Cheers


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58 (Oct 18, 2016)

Luminox P-38 Lightning 9461 with the Valjoux 7750 movement


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Nice shot! What type of car are you driving?


1967 Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GT Veloce

Hence the giant steering wheel


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki mechanical "green dial."


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

my Victorinox Original on a green nato strap. Its my daily wear i work in construction but its taken everything ive dished out.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

double post


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Wearing Seiko SUN023 + dumbbell contraption to prepare me for the arrival of Blue Whale. Follow the legend of Blue Whale >>> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/blue-whale-pay-forward-free-watch-month-739689.html


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

yvrclimber said:


> 1967 Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GT Veloce
> 
> Hence the giant steering wheel


Fabulous car, one of my favourite classics. Nearly bought one a few years ago, wish I had, prices rising all the time. Have you seen what Alfaholics can do with them?


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Freshly back from a full service at Richmond and running at +1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening change












G


----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

Scratched crystal replaced, case lightly polished, and one fantastic watch is back home. WR200, screw down crown, 41mm case, one of my favorites. Currently being guarded by Max the Magnificent.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Had the Citizen on all day. Comfy watch to wear.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Spring has sprung! 
1964 Universal Genève Polerouter Date


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

My new Tevise.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Luv this 1 fits perfect on my wrist









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

Seiko SRPC23J1 just arrived...


----------



## jaw (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dinner watch is my Farer Lander, which I love more as i wear it. Best Buy of 2017 for me no doubt.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

My favorite work combo meal deal :-d


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

One of my favorite...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Blumo


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Boy have I missed Japan!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

yvrclimber said:


> 1967 Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GT Veloce
> 
> Hence the giant steering wheel


Gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oris Big Crown to start the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve

*







_


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

yvrclimber said:


> 1967 Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GT Veloce
> 
> Hence the giant steering wheel


Nice! I've always wanted an old Alfa... either one of those or an early 70s GTV.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field (hand-winding), trying out it on a new black-and-silver BluShark NATO.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Big Vern said:


> Fabulous car, one of my favourite classics. Nearly bought one a few years ago, wish I had, prices rising all the time. Have you seen what Alfaholics can do with them?


I have! It already has an Alfaholics trunk lid. Baby steps!

But yes, I'd love to make one of their crazed machines out of it. Like the one Chris Harris was test driving on YouTube.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

jaw said:


>


Killer Lume!


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thanks! I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## i.razvan (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Samurai today






G


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Starting the work week with the Guinand Flying Officer! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

MDT IT said:


>


Wow, reminds me of a Fisher tuner & Amp set I got from my grandfather....

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Mornin' all. Happy Tuesday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

PAM112 for Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cookim (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks to the tire kickers and lowballers who convinced me to keep this Rado Diastar with the factory diamond dial.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Enjoying my new ceronometer and amazed at the quality of this funky Tevise Chinese automatic. I will buy a few more.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Today, Tuesday, 3th of April, a Seiko 5 Mod and black and white perlon strap!


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Seiko Shogun


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

Rolex Explorer II today.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

I am hanging out in St. Louis today w/ my JLC NSA, but I am pretty sure I will return home before it gets dark.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Coffe on the front porch with the Karlskrona Midnattssol proto on an old DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass 
B


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Started the day with my Mk XVIII,









but then my Speedmaster FOIS arrived.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

yvrclimber said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty happy with it.


I bet. Very special machine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Panerai today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Damasko today!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepcivil1 (Dec 31, 2017)

Carl F Bucherer Manero Power Reserve Big Date


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Laco Leipzig for the day.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Breguet Tradition GMT


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Speedy

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Blazinva (Jun 9, 2015)

The weather is horrendous, but this cheer me up


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Oris 65


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

jaeva said:


> Seiko SRPC23J1 just arrived...


... and today the SPRC25J1 version!


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sepcivil1 said:


> Carl F Bucherer Manero Power Reserve Big Date


I love that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

It's a DJ41 day for me!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Switching to the JLC Deep-Sea Chronograph. Since I Finally found a bracelet for it!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Limette again


----------



## Soundhunter (Dec 4, 2017)

Ray II w/ DDS and endmill









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II with the first of the apple blossoms


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Wearing the newly arrived Hammy...


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

JR Aquascope Hokusai


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

The day flew by! Tudor Black Bay Dark.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Rocking with it for day two


----------



## Cm_ls1 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Been wearing this one more and more lately


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*















_


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

Oris Williams Engine Date


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Another early morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

;-)Day

NTH Näcken Vintage Blue.


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Alpina Chronograph...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 367-80 (Nov 12, 2017)

JLC-MUT + OBD's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## luxury554 (Mar 30, 2018)

thats an amazing watch with good quality


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Andrew T said:


> Thanks Gino, Seiko reckon it's got a 6 month power reserve. Six days would be more like it. The problem is that I've got too many watches, so it's not getting the wrist time to really get it going. Perhaps I should take it on holiday without any of the others and wear it for 2 weeks?
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew
> ...


That's y i had to sell mine it's a great watch but has to be worn to be kept running smoothly. I did try the toothbrush charger but it didn't work for me.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> That's y i had to sell mine it's a great watch but has to be worn to be kept running smoothly. I did try the toothbrush charger but it didn't work for me.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


I think that it has to be Braun. Unfortunately winders don't work either. I just give them a good shake every couple of weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm still wearing this M159-5028 from 1977.

B&W helps to hide it's age...









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

1981 Turtle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

JLC DSC


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Timex today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Spring... 🌼


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Cleef said:


> Spring... ?


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Doons (Feb 28, 2018)

A NOS Timex Auto (2007 - 09). Just received Monday. I like it..... First 24 hours it gained about 20 seconds.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Hammy Jazzmaster Chrono on custom SteveO leather today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Still in the honeymoon stage.


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

10 year old beater.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my Seaforth Gen1 first on leather for a breakfast run and now on Haveston Carrier for a walk on the beach.


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

MM300. I actually like the original strap.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

This really is a fantastic watch









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Concord Mariner mechanical chronograph...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sixty Five


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Oris cal.111


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Lately from one of our esteemed members


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Here's a pic capturing the hands casting multiple shadows.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Sea Storm on this rainy New England day.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ra-Horakhty (May 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irprof (Jun 19, 2015)

tommyboy31 said:


> This really is a fantastic watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't be happier with mine...and it has settled down to +2 secs/day after just a few weeks of wear.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

all spesh Divers&Adventure 1's

HAPPY HUMP DAY 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Yachtmaster today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

103


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

Oris Classic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSteve (Mar 14, 2018)

Bulova Classic Slim Dress watch









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nice! Lug to lug length? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

irprof said:


> Couldn't be happier with mine...and it has settled down to +2 secs/day after just a few weeks of wear.


You know, I've been so enamored with it that I haven't even bothered checking it's accuracy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

seiko


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Read the story behind the picture > https://tinyurl.com/ycmjq785

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

The more I wear this watch the more I love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Black Leather 








*


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

banderor said:


> View attachment 13034419


My hero! The Dragon!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Earlier...


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


>


congrats on this one Brian,
the Atlas or Land Shark, cool watch.
i have the white dial version
G


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Sad when this is the best part of your day

https://i.imgur.com/87q1xma.jpg


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Had my Zenith El Primero Classic Cars on yesterday but didn't get a chance to post. I'll be changing up this morning so another post should happen later today!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Gino. I was fortunate enough to purchase it from a fellow
WUS member not too far from home.

I love your white one. It seems to be quite rare and hard to find.

Cheers....Brian



Watchcollector21 said:


> congrats on this one Brian,
> the Atlas or Land Shark, cool watch.
> i have the white dial version
> G


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Bloodmoon today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

A tradition like no other...


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sunshine and blue with a MN strap.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Continuing my same watch for the workweek ride.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Zelos Submarine Diver at the aquarium









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pavel36 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Wotd









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Red Sea-Dweller


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Beauty and the beast, aka Blue Whale. It's a honor to have the Blue Whale in my guardianship for the month. Blue Whale the legend born from WUS since 2012 > https://tinyurl.com/ycmjq785

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Can't wait to see the offspring! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

ten13th said:


> Beauty and the beast, aka Blue Whale. It's a honor to have the Blue Whale in my guardianship for the month. Blue Whale the legend born from WUS since 2012 > https://tinyurl.com/ycmjq785
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


GS looks fantastic


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Speedy pro on brown hirsch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Vlance said:


>


Is that a BluShark " espresso " Nato? If so I need one for my Seiko Chocodial!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

anrex said:


> View attachment 13034731


That's a great look! What watch band is that?


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Tevise again today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

JC_2012 said:


> View attachment 13035683


Walter White?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Ming










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Retrospect proto on a Horween November Sky leather DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> Is that a BluShark " espresso " Nato? If so I need one for my Seiko Chocodial!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It's actually the "burnt umber". Definitely lighter than the espresso. Luckily the site has real shots to help see the true colours.


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Oris again.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Received this Monster a hour ago, love the contrast of the red/black colors.








​


----------



## irprof (Jun 19, 2015)

tommyboy31 said:


> Oris again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says hello.


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Dinky1 said:


> Oris Williams Engine Date
> View attachment 13031873
> View attachment 13031875




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Thanks Gino. I was fortunate enough to purchase it from a fellow
> WUS member not too far from home.
> 
> I love your white one. It seems to be quite rare and hard to find.
> ...


you are right Brian, the white dial they made only for a certain period and very few.
however the blue and black are nicer versions in my opinion 
I used to have the White and the blue, gave the blue one to my daughters fiancé as he never owned an automatic watch in his life.






G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Late post, heavy day
really fond of this one












G


----------



## Marc John (Dec 8, 2017)

Bought this one while on a cruise. It's a limited edition of 2500 But I can't seem to find it anywhere online.....does anyone recognize it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Just finishing watching Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Switching to the Hammy for the evening.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Speedy


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Feel like I got some really beautiful shots of this today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Need your help friends - which Celestial Silk would you choose to wear to dinner at a chic restaurant in a dapper suit?


----------



## DSteve (Mar 14, 2018)

Seiko Kinetic









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Seiko wave control world timer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

P serial Seadweller ,back from recent service at New York RSC,like new









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Massive bonus points for the blue full-lume dial


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

monsieurxu said:


> Need your help friends - which Celestial Silk would you choose to wear to dinner at a chic restaurant in a dapper suit?
> 
> View attachment 13036669


Either one of the bookends..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

I'd forgotten how great this watch is- having 2nd thoughts about selling....


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Tremendous detail for an affordable...


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I hadn't been wearing this one much (Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical) because the OEM strap keeper kept sliding loose.

I ordered some BluShark "AlphaShark" NATOs and got them in this week.










I'm a fan! Very nice straps, and now I like wearing this one again. It's hard to not like this watch.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

In Beppu at one of the Seven Hells footbaths.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Brey17 said:


> In Beppu at one of the Seven Hells footbaths.


I love that watch !

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Pam and I


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

LCandela said:


> Pam and I


I'm fairly new to the watch world, so forgive me if it is obvious, what is Pam?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Sinn..full day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Fortis









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis Parabola









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Juggernaut III on Mesh

*







_


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

This!


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

U1 tonight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Slm643 said:


> I'm fairly new to the watch world, so forgive me if it is obvious, what is Pam?


PAM = Panerai Model

Here's a few old shots of mine.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks for the explanation! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TGI Friday 😅
Todays plan = work until 3pm, home until 7pm, then out to dinner with a few friends until until until 🍷🍺🍾 with me will be my close and trusty companion.


















G


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Friday with friends..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just like yesterday, I didn't get a chance to post this. So this is yesterday's watch! Panerai PAM 724 35th America's Cup edition.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MBolster1611 (Apr 5, 2018)

Graduation gift from my sister. 20 year old Skagen, still ticking.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sat at the car wash. It's day 4 in the speedmaster LCD. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

WatchOutChicago said:


>


Just saw this in the flesh at the airport watch store. Incredible watch! Even better looking in person.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Metlin said:


> Just saw this in the flesh at the airport watch store. Incredible watch! Even better looking in person.


I agree!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## system11 (Mar 2, 2018)

Raketa cal 3056, unknown model name currently. Strap matches nicely.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Have a good weekend!


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy ;-)b-)Friday


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Spring...


----------



## Vette45 (Mar 8, 2018)

Seamaster


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same watch I've had on all week.


----------



## nm2068 (Jan 21, 2018)

SimOS X said:


>


What watch is this. Very nice.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still enjoying the Dracula Monster








​


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hammy on this beautiful spring day...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Samurai for Friday


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Speedmaster First Omega in Space


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Tissot today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

It's another episode of....... Flieger Friday!!!! Starring:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TreyH (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Doxa Sub 300 50th Anniversary Edition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Divers 65 - my goto at the moment - on a B&R vintage strap.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical "black dial" today...


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

Just got this one today in a trade. I really like it. Once again, these Citizen signatures are extremely undervalued imo.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Speedy









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Wore my good luck SARB to court and, well, still bringing me good luck.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Seiko today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Ming on Eulit perlon.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Time for Tartar with the Monster


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

IWC MARK XVIII LPP and the Masters


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Seiko Sumo SBDC027









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLVox (Dec 23, 2013)

IWC Yacht Club

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

83 DJ 16014


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)

Finally bought my first Submariner.

I had resisted following the crowd for as long as I could.

Just seems like everyone and their brother (and their brother's brother, grandfather, sister, nephew, etc.) has one, and mostly in black and stainless.

I guess that's what made me feel I had no other choice in the matter.

IF I was finally going to capitulate and "go with the crowd" then dammit, at least I was going to go with a smaller fringe group and hold on to a tiny slice of my "perceived" (and likely self-delusional) independence:

















It came with a few AD created flaws (several damaged bracelet screws) so it had to go to RSC before I could even wear it.

Arrived today, after 6 long, long weeks....

Not the longest I've ever waited to get screwed, but it sure felt like it.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Another old Parsnip "luminary"


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> I'm fairly new to the watch world, so forgive me if it is obvious, what is Pam?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


The model of this panerai, as well as many others is PAM. This is the Pam560. There are many more as well. At first they all look alike, but check them out.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 for Today

*_


----------



## overbudget (Sep 3, 2013)

To the moon...


----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16610lv to end the work week


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

TRASER #Soldier


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

This one to start with, but will probably change later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Heading to work 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

malern said:


> )


That is just wrong.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO Prospex SPRC44


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Continuing on my schedule of being a day behind, here is yesterday's still on the wrist today watch...Tactico TC2. Maybe I'll catch up today!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6








​


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
UNCW visit today for Raven before she makes her decision on where to attend college in the Fall. Hopefully some relax time later too before vacation ends. 

The Tudor Black Bay found its way on my wrist again today but on a brown Toxicroo. 
Thoughts ?
I like it save for the poor lug holes placement of course 
Cheers. B


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Wearing my seamaster for afternoon tea with the family. My partners sister and mum run the shop and her sister actually makes/designs the china here. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Tevise today. I do love it






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Brand new Seamaster 300m:










Really liking this piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Mezzly said:


> Wearing my seamaster for afternoon tea with the family. My partners sister and mum run the shop and her sister actually makes/designs the china here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really cool GMT that is not seen too often - compliments on that piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wearing the rib & wing timer today!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*50MILLIMETERSOFFUNwithmynewSRPAEIGHTYONE*


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Going to a formal event this morning:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

arnearne said:


> That's a really cool GMT that is not seen too often - compliments on that piece!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I don't know why more brands don't do GMT watches with timing bezel. Anyway it's certainly a keeper 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

garydusa said:


> *50MILLIMETERSOFFUNwithmynewSRPAEIGHTYONE*


Is the stainless steel, pvd coated? Nice!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Tissot perpetual









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis professional









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Robotaz said:


>


Great color combo!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Today I'm at a wedding down the Jersey Shore. And it made me realize how cool it is that I've been to the Pacific Ocean and the Atlantic Ocean in the span of two weeks.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

65 Green


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

The orange samurai for today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Alpiner 4 and its sunburst dial.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

April 7th snow? This is BS!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## DSteve (Mar 14, 2018)

Sea Urchin









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

G Shock for yard work and Masters viewing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

Range time with the Mudmaster.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Breitling _SuperOcean _diver, ideal for a rainy day... ;-)


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Evening change for an 80s themed fancy dress party. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Back on track for posting on the actual day of wearing! Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

arnearne said:


> Brand new Seamaster 300m:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the Seamaster, it's a beauty


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

A quick break from the “ Masters”


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

The cheapest yet among the best value in my box...


----------



## texag03 (Sep 21, 2017)

Sterile dial gmt master homage.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

This morning I decided today was going to be all about divers.
My plan was to get to a few throughout the day.

Borealis Sea Dragon










Obris Morgan Pradata










Prometheus Piranha










Helson Buccaneer


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Went to my watchmaker today and my girls wanted wanted watches. That's a vintage Peppa the Pig Watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Bask7 said:


> Congrats on the Seamaster, it's a beauty


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## overbudget (Sep 3, 2013)

Brand new today.


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

arnearne said:


> Brand new Seamaster 300m:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! I have one incoming. Looking forward to it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Watching the Canucks and Oilers close out the season.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III

*







_


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Vintage Movado 28j Auto earlier today, but it was cold and overcast, so here's some indoor pics with a bonus movement picture.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

C60









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Patiently waiting for my flight










Ok not really waiting patiently

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamSanchez (Dec 6, 2014)

My custom built all black diver


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Pre-Kern Navi 01

https://i.imgur.com/bsllSHZ.jpg


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate







​


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

SeanoftheDead516 said:


> Very nice! I have one incoming. Looking forward to it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and congrats on your purchase!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

soaking.fused said:


>


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Just looking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

1976 Timex manual wind with hexagonal case and emerald green dial.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Just a relaxing morning


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

IWC Porsche Design Titanium









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

MOON PHASE !!!


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Trusted workout watch, Certina DS200:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Halios Seaforth sunburst blue dial on a NTH Tropic strap to pack and head back home today. 
Cheers. 
B


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Luke B (Apr 10, 2013)

Bradjhomes said:


> New thread started...


I like the strap, I've ordered a bunch of these perlon straps myself, unique.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Yesterday I went to a wedding so I wore my dressiest watch, even though I had it on the less dressy leather strap. Today I have a school music concert but have decided to wear the Stowa because I'm going to be banging on some African percussion and would prefer to not misshit it with the Rolex on.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy all weekend


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Today, still my Seiko 5 Mod, next week another one!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Omega 2500









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Lake life









Sent from my Note


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

My sweet old C650 trooper


----------



## vandit (May 1, 2016)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sunday Funday









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-)Day


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Luke B (Apr 10, 2013)

Kickstarter Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide on silicon band.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke B (Apr 10, 2013)

vandit said:


>


Love the lume!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Father, son and daughter.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Love this Ticino!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

B/W '69


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Mhutch said:


>


Very nice!!!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Genius9 (Mar 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Three weeks ago I bought an Explorer II which turned out to be a frankenwatch, then decided to pull the trigger on a Zenith El Primero, sold 15 watches to justify it, and naturally ended up with this ...









Can anyone recommend a good shrink who specializes in horolopathy?


----------



## yerwol (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Citizen Eco Drive Skyhawk AT Blue Angels

*







_


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

14060M


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> Three weeks ago I bought an Explorer II which turned out to be a frankenwatch


that's terrible! do you have a thread about it here?


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_2402 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Matcha ice cream with ume jam and cornflakes. Oishi


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Grand Diver II









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GMT chrono


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Early start.
G


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Davosa









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

100th anniversary of the RAF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke B (Apr 10, 2013)

zimv20ca said:


> that's terrible! do you have a thread about it here?


Yes I'd second that, I'm curious about the story behind it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Still freezing in Ohio. IWC with flannel and custom grey alligator.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to work after a week off, missed the Monta Triumph so it'll get first wristcheck this work week


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Helson SD 42 grey


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Citizen Blue Angels on a GSD strap.









Sent from my Note


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRP053J on a ToxicNato.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Zodiac on tan suede


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Today, one of my Seiko 5 Mod's ...


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Jo Hande said:


> Today, one of my Seiko 5 Mod's ...
> View attachment 13045775


MM 300









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

zimv20ca said:


> that's terrible! do you have a thread about it here?


Yes, the thread on the Rolex forum offered invaluable help identifying everything wrong with it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f23/dial-original-refurbished-explorer-ii-4670885.html

Fortunately, I got my money back, so did the owner.


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

SBDC055 on waffle strap for this Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Vulcain Cricket Nautical


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

My new Sarx055


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

JLC for me!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning ...


----------



## Genius9 (Mar 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Can't seem to take this one off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Casio G-Shock GPW-1000


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Harding GMT...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Still honey mooning:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Macphisto (Mar 6, 2018)

Fossil Ansel FS-4645 with the leather strap from my Fossil Aeroflite AM4512.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Blancpain Leman Aqua Lung Grande Date


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Got too busy to post this earlier today when I took the pic, but I'm still wearing it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Just came from the mailman. This will be my summer beater. Got a tropic strap on the way from Uncle Seiko, this was the only 22mm strap I had laying around.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My favorite lighting, of course. Costco.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## TreyH (Jan 29, 2017)

I promise that I'm paying attention to this conference call. Honest


----------



## kjf2017 (Sep 17, 2017)

Don't sleep on this Orient Golden Eye.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## yerwol (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

41Mets said:


> My favorite lighting, of course. Costco.


i love that blue and brown combo.


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

finally back from RSC.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

zimv20ca said:


> i love that blue and brown combo.


Thanks! Some might think it a faux pas to take the Rolex off the bracelet, but I love it as a change-of-pace. It's some point I put the bracelet back on and fall in love with it that way and wonder why I ever had a strap for it! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

What's that bright light I see while in bed? A UFO? A lightning storm? No, just a bit of Seiko lume.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SpeedyFreak (Dec 23, 2017)

Timex Intelligent Quartz, Fly Back Chronograph









Sent from my CPH1613 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Switched to the new leather nato today for the Parnis diver.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBolster1611 (Apr 5, 2018)

Frankenwatch, accurate tho! “Seiko 5”


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Horizon GMT Ceramica LE.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Newest Member of the Family. Citizen Promaster BN0190-82E


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Switched the Prince Oysterdate from leather to perlon.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

SKX009 in the bus


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning amigos
Tudor Tuesday with the Tudor Black Bay Black Gilt dial back on its bracelet for the office. 
Have a great day. 
B
















Good morning amigos
Tudor Tuesday with the Tudor Black Bay Black Gilt dial back on its bracelet for the office. 
Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Taxes Tuesday.. All done! 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

pvflyer said:


> all spesh Divers&Adventure 1's
> 
> HAPPY HUMP DAY
> 
> ...


What is that,not seen it before.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

New arrival!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Merkur Blue


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Speedy Tuesday!


----------



## Doons (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

hm, my phone camera focussed on the wrong thing. but at least you can see the small plane landing in downtown Toronto.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040








​


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Even a $20 Casio deserves some play time.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

This one stays with me for sentimental reasons - it's the first (and only ?) watch my wife got me. It's her acceptance of my "addiction"...


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Jaeger


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening change












G


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

ORIS Regulateur "Der Meistertaucher"


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Speedy Tuesday without the #










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

Mezzly said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same set up here









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Navi

https://i.imgur.com/OMmdL4K.jpg


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Mailman just brought my new summer watch. Now I just need to figure out what band to put on. 









Sent from my Note


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

My Quirky Quartz.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Been awhile for this one


----------



## micdon (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

JLC DSC


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Mailman just brought my new summer watch. Now I just need to figure out what band to put on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 3 BluShark Natos and a Miltat stainless steel, I am looking for a mesh...









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy again today. It's actually pretty rare for me to remember to wear this on Speedy Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

monza06 said:


>


Nice, very interesting lugs!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

One of these... 
But which one?









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## cirotti (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Doons (Feb 28, 2018)

Turtles Everywhere!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

EMG Horizon prototype









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Longines Big Eye on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather for hot hump day. 
B


----------



## smeagal (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Today...


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

This sucker is still in the regular rotation although I'm thinking about maybe moving on from it.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

EMG DL63


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Masterpiece Tradition Small Second by Maurice Lacroix


----------



## brucied001 (Oct 9, 2017)

Instagram: @brucie_d001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

Wednesday Bluesday.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Mr_Macphisto (Mar 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just another Seiko as usual.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

IWC for me today.









Sent from my Note


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I don't usually quartz, but when I do.....









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Sarb033:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Nice piece that I have not seen before!
What is the model name/number on this one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

pyddet said:


> I don't usually quartz, but when I do.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankyaverymuch, said Elvis


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

arnearne said:


> Nice piece that I have not seen before!
> What is the model name/number on this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 for this question, that is AWESOME!


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Bc today is Wednesday, so Nomos Wednesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I missed Timex Tuesday, so I suppose today is Timex Wednesday ... 
Have a good one y'all!


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

arnearne said:


> Nice piece that I have not seen before!
> What is the model name/number on this one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sinn 809


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Love this watch. The indices on the crystal are amazing.



Bradjhomes said:


>


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Good morning, Oregon!


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Not sure I like the black NATO on it but it's on the wrist...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this OCEAN7 LM-7, love it!








​


----------



## Nesoni (Nov 23, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki UTC on mesh. Staib, 3.6 mm thick, high polished









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Almost lunch! Khuraburi Black


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Longines Big Eye on Horween English Tan Dublin Leather for hot hump day.
> B
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tactico TC2 Expedition









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

The mail carrier dropped this off at work, so I pretty much had to wear it. .









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Origin field watch on a brown suede DrunkArtStraps


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Monaco today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Genius9 (Mar 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Macphisto (Mar 6, 2018)

Genius9 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model is this? I've seen it before and am intrigued by it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Macphisto (Mar 6, 2018)

Mr_Macphisto said:


> What model is this? I've seen it before and am intrigued by it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It appears to be the SNKK27.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Been a while since I've worn this for some reason









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## justbecauseIcan (May 8, 2013)

taken just now


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Hamilton Khaki King. This is new to me as of 3 days ago and I am very impressed. It is running an avg +2.2 spd.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_2410 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

Same but now on rubber. HAGD


----------



## LukasFischer (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

First full day out with this beautiful Oris Classic Date.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSteve (Mar 14, 2018)

Seiko Kinetic









Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Bradjhomes said:


> Sinn 809


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ginault OR today. Just landed, had to see what so many people were talking about the last year  read a lot of praises on their watch quality and wanted to make my own opinion.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the LM-7








​


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Alpinist. Have a good day members.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean by Apia Créations, sur Flickr


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

The impossible (for me) to photograph electric blue









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

aboutTIME1028 said:


> What is that,not seen it before.
> 
> Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


Vestal guide

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Trying to look busy at work ... unfortunately, it is really busy, so I need to kick it into gear ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver on a Colareb Firenze strap.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Very nice, @Robotaz. I wish they made those in smaller cases!

I'm wearing this Khaki Field Mechanical today. Nice and thin.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Speedy...it's not just for Tuesday. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Vette45 (Mar 8, 2018)

My new oris


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith El Primero Classic Cars.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Speedy |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Headed to Watch&Scotch with the IWC Heritage MKXVIII


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

H. Moser & Cie. Endeavour Tourbillon Dual Time


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Double post


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Io vecchio Tuna..on jungle camo canvas strap


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Vintage Tissot



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chptrk67 (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

#JerseysForHumboldt


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

This one is getting a lot of wrist time.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic on Mesh S/S Bracelet

*







_


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

My beloved leather couch and remotes lol!


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Rolex Submariner 14060M by Apia Créations, sur Flickr

Rolex Submariner 14060M by Apia Créations, sur Flickr


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

asrar.merchant said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


very classy Asrar.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13055701
> G


One of the best from ORIS. Such a solid looking piece with just the right functions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## micdon (Mar 24, 2018)

Russian Watch & Chinese NATO Strap worn in the US


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Had to wear a day-date to celebrate the luckiest of all days. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Best of luck today!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'd have trouble taking it off.



JonS1967 said:


> This one is getting a lot of wrist time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

zed073 said:


> I'd have trouble taking it off.


This is one of those watches that is (for me) hard to capture in photos. I find myself staring at it throughout the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My "dress" watch for today.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Decided to wear the Rado Diastar Jubile to work today since

1. It looks like rain
2. Nothing says "underpaid professor" like a factory diamond dial.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Still with this.


----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Macphisto (Mar 6, 2018)

I'd stay away from Camp Crystal Lake today if I were you.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JR diver today. Digging the dial but the watch is a bit large


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Dressing up my tuna!










Sent from my Note


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jason who? My watch will bite off his head!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> JR diver today. Digging the dial but the watch is a bit large


Based on your photos, I think it looks fine!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

SNZG13 on an olive nato strap (and my favorite Bob Timberlake shirt).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)

Working in the yard today with the JLC.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Bulova for today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

LLD









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

This little guy again today. Anyone have opinions to share on the strap choice? My wife just rolls her eyes when I ask.


----------



## Theologian (May 20, 2017)

Ajww nilgauss


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver








​


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Vegas Baby!

Rock climbing rather than gambling, so even better.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

:-d:-!Day


----------



## system11 (Mar 2, 2018)

Slava, new strap just arrived.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Friday the 13th
*_I'm not superstitious BUT, I'm a little stitious __







 so, went w/ something modern..

__SD_


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Just enjoying the day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

Casual "Aloha" Friday. My favorite way to wear this "dress" watch...untucked and no socks. (actually i almost never wear socks)


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm wearing this one for right now.


----------



## XKRome (Nov 6, 2011)

my daily (on my wrist 99% of the time)


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> JR diver today. Digging the dial but the watch is a bit large


big congrats Brice,
beautiful piece, I think you can just pull it off as the lug to lug look under 50mm and don't stick out from your wrist.
G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Watchcollector21 said:


> big congrats Brice,
> beautiful piece, I think you can just pull it off as the lug to lug look under 50mm and don't stick out from your wrist.
> G


Thank you. Yes the L2L isn't bad for a 44mm Watch. I was worried and thought I'd return it ASAP but I think it'll stick around a bit


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

JLC DSC


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Have a great weekend!


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Chilling out with Mr. Speedy on racing Heuerville.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Still loving this pumpkin


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

For bedtime, the Marathon JSAR. The 13th is almost over in my current time zone.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore this today but was so busy I didn't get to take a picture. Photo taken previously 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Still honeymooning...

https://i.imgur.com/cG7XKZa.jpg


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Still new enough to be getting loads of wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IMG_2414 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Really not sure I can part with this. Might just have to hold on for good.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Lunch...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Of yesterday night and this morning ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m







​


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Blue Aquis on custom leather shoes 
G


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Again today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My favorite polycarbonate cased watch:


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Seiko world timer in titanium

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Saturday just after noon.. Playing with the the phone camera..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Sub for today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Two weeks into the monthly stewardship of Blue Whale. This week we are off from metropolis, in the woods of Sierra California.




























Instagram: ten13th


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Wearing my seiko 6rMAS reissue again.


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

****WRUW RIGHT NOW!!!...Show ?.EM!!! Part 3 +++*

Nomos Club 701


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

X2-Elijah said:


> Wearing my seiko 6rMAS reissue again.
> 
> View attachment 13059351


What's, uh, going on here?


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

SARB033 enjoying the shade on a beautiful Florida afternoon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After a couple of months in the drawer had to let the OM out.


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Just had this one come in today (GW-6900). Probably a little big for me, but hey.


----------



## micdon (Mar 24, 2018)

Navihawk AT, Green NATO, Green Marvel Shirt


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> What's, uh, going on here?


Loose & missing screws ?!


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Giving the others a rest, lounging about the flat&#8230;with the discount, superb bang for buck.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your day . One day at a time:-!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Poor pics...but wonderful watch








[/url]

https://postimages.org/


----------



## The watch knob (Apr 7, 2018)

Blizzard in Minnesota! Anyone else in the Midwest get out today?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 On Canvas for the evening








​


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice watch, @Robotaz. I like the windmill small seconds on it; I wish more manufacturers offered something like that. Nice photo too!


----------



## Doons (Feb 28, 2018)

Properly funked up now for Kayak fishing. Taking it to get wet tomorrow.. Barton Rubber Strap, very comfy...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Switched to this for the afternoon. It's nearly 90 degrees today! Too hot for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sir-Guy said:


> Nice watch, @Robotaz. I like the windmill small seconds on it; I wish more manufacturers offered something like that. Nice photo too!


Thanks. The seconds hand is based on the rotor of the Cougar AS 532 helicopter from the Swiss Air Force. This watch is an LE of 532. It has the power reserve indicator that the regular Alpnach does not have.


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Grey Bambino for a night out on the town










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Superocean 42









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

Montblanc









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

First Mets game of the year. Let's hope I don't break their winning streak!!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Cocktails and Steak dinner with the wifey, then indulging in the best symphony ever.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Love my Infinity. Justin has these available starting today. Get one while you can!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Took the kids out to dinner in my 1970 911 and thought the Monaco was the perfect match for the car.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Colt II


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I am really liking this Alkin Model One prototype


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Vulcain Cricket


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary Limited Edition.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stowa Seatime








​


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Bulova Marine Star today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wschertz (Nov 6, 2012)

Birthday gift to me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

dantan said:


> Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary Limited Edition.


that's a cool shirt!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

On vacation. It's a winter storm @ home. Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

Carrera Date-Day...









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Every collection should have a regulator in it and here's mine.


----------



## callman (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

I always thought leather on a diver was silly. In fact, I bought the diver as my go to steel bracelet watch.

The bracelet broke, and while I wait for a replacement the Oak & Oscar decided to donate its horween leather strap (and put on some suede shoes).

And now...I see WHY people put their divers on leather. It looks damn good. Surprisingly good.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Sitting at home bored and enjoying every moment ...


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Watching Netflix "lost in space" on a lazy Sunday..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Speedy Sunday at the range.


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

NTH Amphion Modern no date..


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Dress watch today, Longines Presence.


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I am still convinced - not many can do it like Seiko.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

A mundane Sunday


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Started the day with my Oris Diver 65.








Switched to my Intramatic LE for the afternoon. Enjoy your Sunday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikoskxlover1 (Dec 1, 2017)

Camping today


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Put the B.B. back on the bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Intra-matic and socks. Not _just_ socks.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Today’s choice...


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Finished up the night with my Parnis diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Deejelite (Nov 29, 2017)

Just got home from work, here's my daily.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Invicta Pro Diver Ocean Ghost II Piranha 3036

*















_


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

NYSCOTTY said:


> Loose & missing screws ?!


The watch or the owner?????


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

starting the week off with TC2 expedition on bracelet for a meeting


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Just figured I've not been here for nearly a week .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Hypebeasting with the Sinn


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Seiko 6139-6011 from 1970 freshly serviced. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I kicked off the work week with my Monta Triumph silver dial. 
#Montondays

Have a great day. B


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Starting to draw blood in my watch box blowout ... Nobody is safe! I've promised everyone some wrist time before they get chopped, so it's the Zissou's turn today.








_(And yes, I do talk to my watches ... which is perfectly normal here ... right???)_


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Monday, 16 April 2018

Sent via Fax


----------



## 367-80 (Nov 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## k1985 (Jan 20, 2018)

BLNR, it goes with everything, even my pajamas! Lol. Lazy work from home day today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

Grinny456 

Is that a fireman racer or a trainmaster? so jealous! thanks


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Yesterday was the Oris Classic Date, today is the 1973 Omega DeVille.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

Laco Augsburg (39mm) on a perlon


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

jonsuh said:


> Laco Augsburg (39mm) on a perlon
> View attachment 13064799












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Nomos Club II bc it's Monday and I feel blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks. Breitling Colt SQ


----------



## dbdicker (Feb 12, 2017)

If I had to keep only one...............JLC sector geographic


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wearing my Orient at work









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

IWC Big Pilot









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Breitling Navitimer Worldtime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

How about this baby tuna on thick vintage leather... 









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anonimo D-Date on Drunk Art shoes



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Paradroid (Feb 18, 2018)

Hope nobody minds but I had to show my Seiko 6139 off. Got it today. March 1970 model, and looks very original. Love it.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## uwtiger (Apr 13, 2017)

Patek Philippe Calatrava 5227R. Haven't been wearing it since it's been on the block, but decided to enjoy it for the day.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

He was kind and gentle man. A man well-worth knowing.


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Sharky on ISO strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Smoking season


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

1968 to start the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WastedYears said:


>


 Love this


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a good evening 
Time to go home, with the Ginault OR


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13055701
> G


Very nice 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreyH (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

The marinemaster!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

"Rarity in a desirable commodity is usually the cause of enhanced value," Churchill wrote









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Today and tonight









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Gozer (Oct 21, 2012)

16610 and excellent cooking music.









Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical w/42 Hour Power Reserve

*







_


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Damasko DA34. Happy Tuesday


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Ternos vintage









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

carlhaluss said:


>


Stunning Carl, 
absolutely stunning 
G


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Sinn U1 Professional

https://i.imgur.com/l92nbtf.jpg


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn U2 SDR on warm and sunny day! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

We had a bad ice storm yesterday and I didn't get a chance to post. 
We were without power for most of the day. Fortunately it was restored around 11pm.

As you can see the ice was quite thick.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I kicked off the work week with my Monta Triumph silver dial.
> #Montondays
> 
> Have a great day. B


Love this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Paper Denim & Cloth jeans, Faded Glory button down chamois (the best deal on chamois and flannel on the planet) and my 90's Casio Edifice.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Later that evening


----------



## jwwilker (Apr 17, 2018)

Oris Artelier Date. I love that guilloche dial and blurred hands & indices









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kurt1962 said:


> Love this one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. The quality is superb. Can't wait for my Monta OK to arrive. It's right up my alley.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Have a good day









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Deep Sea Cermet Vintage Chrono in honor of tax day! You have until midnight to pay Uncle Sam. Plenty of time!!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Started the morning with the new Scurfa DiverOne ND, like this a lot. Will switch to B.B. later for a quick business trip to NY.

Have a great day 
B


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## beanieman (Sep 24, 2015)

My new baby


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

#womw since last week excluding for Sunday. The nerve of Orient to decorate the crown. Jeesh...

imagehost


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Meetings........









Sent from my Note


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13066125
> View attachment 13066127
> View attachment 13066129
> G


Gino, that is a perfect match. Looks amazing.

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

G-Shock today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

LHD for Tudor Tuesday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Reverso with new shoes.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Andrew T said:


> Gshock today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Andrew, beautiful G-shock! Can you share the model number? Thanks!


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> Andrew, beautiful G-shock! Can you share the model number? Thanks!


Thank you  
It's a GA-1000-2AER 
Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

My recently acquired and gently-used SARG009 for yet another wintry day...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Hamilton


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

atdegs said:


> Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 13067001


I have got to get one of these! Is this the 38 or 42? Hard to tell in the picture

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

38mm. They're pretty hard to tell apart from the 42s. 6.75" wrist for reference.



nnahorski said:


> I have got to get one of these! Is this the 38 or 42? Hard to tell in the picture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

atdegs said:


> 38mm. They're pretty hard to tell apart from the 42s. 6.75" wrist for reference.


That silver dial is GORGEOUS! I've been looking at that model for a while now, and would get the bracelet version to have that option in the future. I may splurge and get the black dial version as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks! If you're open to used, you can get pretty crazy deals on them for a respectable brand with an ETA 2892, front/back sapphire, etc. Mine was $250 used. There's a whole thread over on the Hamilton forum about straps for them, they look surprisingly good on any number of straps. Here are a few of my options, none of which are the factory straps.











nnahorski said:


> That silver dial is GORGEOUS! I've been looking at that model for a while now, and would get the bracelet version to have that option in the future. I may splurge and get the black dial version as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Finally found this B&M beauty









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Andrew T said:


> Thank you
> It's a GA-1000-2AER
> Cheers
> Andrew
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Seiko sea urchin this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Cleef said:


> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

Classic Rose Gold Finish Quartz








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkirle (Nov 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub








​


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> G-Shock today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks Andrew you are a true gent.
love the winking Saddo, long time since I have seen it.
G


----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

After a hard day relaxing, switched to the Defender for the evening


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soundchasr (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Just finishing dinner. JLC DSC


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Got this on Saturday and I'm absolutely adoring it!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

New GF5X today. Don't feel smarter though


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather

*







_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cocktail Time today at work (didn't get a chance to take a pic so this is an older picture).








Hamilton tonight. Cheers!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

tedwu said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Do you wear them at the same time? It's usually an either/or for me.


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

Palmettoman said:


> Nice. Do you wear them at the same time? It's usually an either/or for me.


hahaha. I've never wore two at the same time yet. I might try one day!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Super late post today: I was wearing my new Mercer Lexington...


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

anrex said:


> View attachment 13068873


Well, hey. That's an interesting bracelet. Can you share anything about it? Nice photo!


----------



## blueforest89 (Jan 3, 2015)

anrex said:


> View attachment 13068873


Nice strap! Mind share where did you get it?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andersg13 (Aug 18, 2017)

Rocking the Searambler today


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Outstanding piece regardless of the affordability:








Sarb033

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Thought I'd be the second person to post one of these today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Began the morning with the Dan Henry 1970 and now the Seiko 7002 gets
some wrist time as I head to the gym.

Enjoy your day folks.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning all!


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micdon (Mar 24, 2018)

SanMartin


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I believe this is the first day out with the new strap from FinWatchStraps.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

Just posted this on the Breitling board. Here's my new Chronomat 41 - perfect size for my wrist! I'm looking for an Ocean Racer deployant and strap for it so excuse the blue stap. It was just one I had lying around. It came on the pilot bracelet which is gorgeous but just a bit too flash for me


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Switching things up on the Railmaster today, haven't had it off the bracelet in ages.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Getting my car inspected










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwwilker (Apr 17, 2018)

Monta Triumph on this nice spring day









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

I really want to add another Oris to the lineup, this thing is so great









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Today my JLC DSC.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo and BoR again today.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

velorider said:


> Just posted this on the Breitling board. Here's my new Chronomat 41 - perfect size for my wrist! I'm looking for an Ocean Racer deployant and strap for it so excuse the blue stap. It was just one I had lying around. It came on the pilot bracelet which is gorgeous but just a bit too flash for me


Congrats, fantastic Watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Super Avenger II on rubber strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith Port Royal - with the vintage Zenith hand-wound cal. 2562. A simple but elegant dress watch, with an 18ct. bezel, crown, and pin buckle and Alligator strap. Happy Wednesday...b-)


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Chronostop for a beautiful sunny evening









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Keep coming back to this 1









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Arrived today. Now on CXL#8.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

42 years old.


----------



## TreyH (Jan 29, 2017)

Tried my IsoFrane on the U1. Seriously can't wait to hit the beach with this combo in July.


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

In memory of the 1st GMT [Rolex Pan Am 1954, Limited to 158 watches...the size of Pan Am fleet]:


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT master, just came from service 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Blue Whale on green robot. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

G-Shock today (GW-M5610). Great little watch!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mhutch said:


>


What's the thing with the skull Engraving?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Sushimaster


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

umarrajs said:


> In memory of the 1st GMT [Rolex Pan Am 1954, Limited to 158 watches...the size of Pan Am fleet]:
> 
> View attachment 13070579
> View attachment 13070583
> View attachment 13070587


Wow! That is incredibly well done. And nice to know there will not be a lot of them around. Well done! Congratulations!
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

This one deserves - and will get - it's own thread:





Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

At least a year from some minor restoration and a service, that 7002 is ticking just fine.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Heuer Monaco









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On the way to Chicago to surprise my 8th grade niece at her Middle School musical.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Right now !


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Nobody beats Vera's meats 🤣


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Speedy all day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## micdon (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas

*







_


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Tritium Luuuuuume 
It's 5 o'clock somewhere 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Off to another meeting, with my companion Breitling, on custom made Horween leather shoes, 
G


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Nevets750 said:


> Heuer Monaco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first time I saw this watch, well it was the Caliber II, on Steve McQueen's wrist in LeMans, I fell in love with the Monaco instantly.


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

GTG lunch ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Rolex Submariner 14060M by Apia Créations, sur Flickr


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

mngdew said:


> The first time I saw this watch, well it was the Caliber II, on Steve McQueen's wrist in LeMans, I fell in love with the Monaco instantly.


The Manaco had the same affect on me! This was one of my very first mechanical watch purchases years ago and I still feel the same way about it every time I look at it!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Slobodan J. (Dec 17, 2017)

Hello to everyone.









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

While waiting coffee.. B&M Capeland S









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

One of my vintage Casio 320s. The "R" doesn't have the layered dial like the "C" yet is still eye catching.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Jaeger-LeCoultre Reserve deMarche today.


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

*Family pic*. Seiko Diver's Watch... *Re... Poker*


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

1970 6139 Seiko 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Boring I know, but day 3. This thing is almost as accurate as my Tuna.


----------



## KNK (Jan 9, 2018)

Casio PRG-650 with black nylon strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwwilker (Apr 17, 2018)

Is Speedy Thursday a thing?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Looks good to me, @jwwilker!

Today for me it's a Khaki Field Mechanical.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

GW-9110:


----------



## ppoutine (Feb 5, 2013)

My grey ghost









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Longines is back!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hammie today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Anglo Irish said:


> GW-9110:


This looks great on you, @Anglo Irish. I like the design of this one, especially that steel grate-looking part of the bezel. Very cool, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Botani (Nov 22, 2015)

35 year old Seiko 5 just came back from service. Runs really well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I am _brutally_ culling the herd, so today the Viewmatic is going to Tribal Council.









I've had empty nest syndrome since the Intramatic got voted off the island, so this is probably getting an immunity idol. 
_(For any millennials reading, today's pop culture references are courtesy of "Survivor," a reality game show that premiered on CBS -- that's the channel your grandparents watch -- in May 2000, and currently in its 36th season.)_


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Martin Braun EOS.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Not very flash in comparison to whats come before. Im a vintage collector and just stumbled over this wruw now thread. Way off my normal turf. So here is my low tech pin lever 1940s or 50s Cimier without its original chrome, leaving a brass finish which I think compliments the dial beautifully. Just not in to modern watches except for Bill Max inspired or Bauhaus look. Most contemporary watches are much to big for my thin wrists anyway. 34mm max.


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

parrotandpitbull said:


> Not very flash in comparison to whats come before. Im a vintage collector and just stumbled over this wruw now thread. Way off my normal turf. So here is my low tech pin lever 1940s or 50s Cimier without its original chrome, leaving a brass finish which I think compliments the dial beautifully. Just not in to modern watches except for Bill Max inspired or Bauhaus look. Most contemporary watches are much to big for my thin wrists anyway. 34mm max.


It's a pretty flash watch for the time period, and looks amazing w/the brass, so thanks for sharing! Did you de-chrome the case yourself, or was it a natural function of time and wear, or both? Also: What's the scale on the inner red ring? Not sure I've ever seen it before.


----------



## flathead59 (Dec 30, 2009)

The PROTREK again.

Mark


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

The Alpina here...


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Longer spring days means more daytime drinking and more daytime lume.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Oris Artelier Big Date










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bojangles (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

New arrival. 42mm Hamilton Khaki.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Right here, right now... TGIF


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

My office for the day...










...Granville Island.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Newest Seiko 

Sent from my Note


----------



## Slobodan J. (Dec 17, 2017)

Morning.









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Blue sky, blue watch












G


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Walking on the moon... 









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

Bulova & the black animal


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Life's what you make it!


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

The great and only SKX009, the people´s diver


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Vostok on red bird strap.


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)

My latest acquisition - Omega SMP


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ruthless750 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one, do you have more photos with a short sleeve?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

My beat up Casio AMW-320c on it's old Pathfinder mismatched end link bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

kurt1962 said:


> My beat up Casio AMW-320c on it's old Pathfinder mismatched end link bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch! And I just realized that it's 4/20!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Nice watch! And I just realized that it's 4/20!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I love this old thing. I lost the original end links to time an have yet to get a replacement set.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

TGIF


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> Nice one, do you have more photos with a short sleeve?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Haha sun isn't out to have the guns out

Here is a quick shot. Ps also realized the date wasn't changed and it's 4/20 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ruthless750 said:


> Haha sun isn't out to have the guns out
> 
> Here is a quick shot. Ps also realized the date wasn't changed and it's 4/20 today
> 
> ...


I have 7 inch wrist, do you think it would be a good fit?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Trying to fit this beast under a cuff. 









Sent from my Note


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

Pflieger Friday.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Big Crown Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

View attachment 13074885


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning all

Wearing my Lander GMT on a blue Toxicnato for FarerFriday 

TGIF


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Not worn this old thing for ages!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> I have 7 inch wrist, do you think it would be a good fit?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I have both Octopus and the Turtle (which I'm going to sell) as they are more similar than I thought. My wrist is about 7" and the lugs won't stick out. They are nice watches, with good weighted feel to them, this one does have a domed glass on it


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ruthless750 said:


> I have both Octopus and the Turtle (which I'm going to sell) as they are more similar than I thought. My wrist is about 7" and the lugs won't stick out. They are nice watches, with good weighted feel to them, this one does have a domed glass on it


Great thanks that is going on my short list for My first bronze watch!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Happy SINNful Friday










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sixty Five


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Happy Friday!! Wife's wedding gift.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Relaxing with a vintage piece before work. This one will stay omw for the weekend.


img host


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## micdon (Mar 24, 2018)

DB daynight 65 T100


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

Big Vern said:


>


Very nice. What model is this please?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Milgauss for the weekend... b-)


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Chromatic. Calibre 11









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Blue Whale visited couple famous garages.









HP Garage, the birth place of Silicon Valley.









Apple Garage, where Steve and Steve started a personal computing revolution.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ten13th said:


> Happy SINNful Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they look amazing, especially on the Erika's straps. Enjoy.
G


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Latest arrival Rado Satellite made in 1960 and 61 commemorating space fly, some say it's Sputnik, only 1.000 were made.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

*Tissot PRS516 Extreme on Hirsch Carbon*

Today, I picked my watch first, then my shirt and shoes to match


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening change






G


----------



## Charlie215 (Jan 11, 2018)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Been swapping this in and out all week, spends the night in a drawer, and yet, after 10 days, running +/-0.0 spd. I mean, it's kinda freaking me out ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A days few after some snow, a beautiful Chicago suburbs afternoon!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

JOSE G said:


> Latest arrival Rado Satellite made in 1960 and 61 commemorating space fly, some say it's Sputnik, only 1.000 were made.


Wow. Amazing. Looks brand new. Congrats!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

58 Seamaster



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Simply irresistable


----------



## uniontex777 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ball fireman racer Classic


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith El Primero Classic Cars









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Switched for tonight.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> What's, uh, going on here?


He prefers the rear

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

beautiful horological blasphemy


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Showing the Heathen Child some late night love









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

On Paolo18 Gustav


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Alpina Chronograph.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TC2 day


















G


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

LOUVER DIAL !!!


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The set is now complete


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

After an almost bad bracelet mishap, everything is good to go!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tockr Air Defender on their custom blue Hix Design strap


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ball









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Oris Titan.


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Riding the rails from LA to Seattle but keeping track of time in Boston.


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Oris Aquis Date on this beautiful and sunny Saturday...have a great weekend!


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thinking about my rail trip to AZ next Friday with my dad...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Yep, it's twenty after nine and I just got up. I am a man of leisure this weekend ...









Every year my wife drags me to Coachella, which, in the broadest sense of the word, is "fun," albeit exhausting ... I even bought a Coachella beater a couple weeks ago (Luminox 3001, _obviously_) ... But last week, my 14-year-old started asking if she could go. My wife said, "it's the last time she's ever going to want to go to a concert with her mother," so I happily forked over my ticket. Anyway, they're there, and I'm here, enjoying a little P&Q, and I hope y'all have a great weekend too!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Took the pooch for a walk in the woods so snapped a pic along the trail.


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Saturday "blue". This one has been omw for a few days and will probably stay there a little longer.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Chrono


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

A Glycine Incursore I recently picked up in a trade. Even though it is a really big watch, it is surprising comfortable










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wearing the EMG DL63 while sitting on a "vintage" couch at Wax Taps in Conroe on Record Store Day. Picked up a Jason Isbell live LP.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Rather plain, but still nice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Rocking my new to me Zelos Helmsman 2 I bought from an awesome WUS member.









Sent from my Note


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, you have to comment on this bad boy!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Steppin' out tonight, actually wearing a shirt with collar and cuff for a change!





Hope you all have a great weekend!
Carl


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

New phone so playing with the camera a bit, what better test subject than an electric blue Seamaster?









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Lumed!!









Sent from my Note


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Switched the SARB to a nato and enjoying a nice breeze on the back patio.









One of my two trying to sneak a head rub. Her brother is somewhere getting into trouble. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Hamilton Chrono:


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

That's not right! Where's the watch? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

Enicar Sherpa Super DIVETTE










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)

22/04


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

A bit of rain around this morning:


----------



## 8100 RPM (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K

*







_


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

b-)


----------



## Slobodan J. (Dec 17, 2017)

Morning.









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

On my way home from bar

https://i.imgur.com/o8INVPd.jpg


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tommyboy31 said:


> New phone so playing with the camera a bit, what better test subject than an electric blue Seamaster?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my favourite Seamaster 300 Tom,
blue with steel bezel, a beauty.
G


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Fastrider









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Sinn on Paolo18


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Relaxing at the Ace among friends










































G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

anrex said:


> View attachment 13079141


one of the best, love it on the rubber tropic. Really nice,
G


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Turtle


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

erikclabaugh said:


>


Great photo! What strap do you have on it?


----------



## krzychoks (Nov 2, 2008)

3xS 
Seiko-Sunday-Sun









Wysłane z mojego LG-H815 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Sbdc029 Shogun


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Sir-Guy said:


> Great photo! What strap do you have on it?


Thanks, it's a CrafterBlue strap. They're great; comfy and nice flush mount fit.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Under the lights









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sunday Funday









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blue sub


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

What a better way to start my day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

My wife always gets my Morning Wood... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Today, 22nd of April 2018: SNKL07K1 with natostrap!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just switched the TC2 from leather strap to mesh bracelet.


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Citizen Promaster BN0100. Nice factory bracelet with solid end links and a quick set clasp to adjust on the fly.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Perfectly aligned...


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)

As easy as Sunday afternoon


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman black MOP


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Pre game rest session.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

jovani said:


>


What model is this? I like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

6139 on silver CSW nato. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Spent the morning at my coffee table drinking coffee and reading coffee table books. Who even knew this was a thing? Gotta send my wife and kids out of town more often ...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Palmettoman said:


> What model is this? I like.


SEIKO SBSS011, Sushi


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Another season of spring soccer. Sporting the Tuna today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My niece's birthday gift.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman black MOP


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I rested the diver today and went a little dressy for church, only to realize "Sunday" (Kanji or English) does not display correctly. All the other days are fine. Hmm..
screencast
image upload no limit


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

My SKX009, somehow Seiko misaligned everything on this watch. It wasn't worth sending it back to the store overseas, so I have kept it as my "I don't care what happens to it" watch.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Amphibia today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

t minus said:


> My SKX009, somehow Seiko misaligned everything on this watch. It wasn't worth sending it back to the store overseas, so I have kept it as my "I don't care what happens to it" watch.
> View attachment 13080681


I'll assume sarcasm as everything looks perfectly aligned to me.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

That's what I thought.... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling Crosswind Special









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Reflections are always a pain when taking pictures of this









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

tommyboy31 said:


> Reflections are always a pain when taking pictures of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had that wat....i mean problem!!!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_







_


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## phthano (Apr 3, 2016)

Nomos Tangomat









Sent from my BND-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

Got the G-Shock on working the late shift


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Ulysse Nardin GMT+/-


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Victorinox INOX blue:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Rolex 116622


----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

SARB on Toxic Admiralty nato today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Lmm-01 on Watchgecko vintage strap.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## markusf (Mar 21, 2017)

Hey speedy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Finally got the bracelet for this one and sized it over the weekend. Really like it!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Starting the week with the Monta Triumph. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Since putting my skx007 on this better quality zulu, I really like it again. I had been bored with it for a while.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis For today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Monday:-!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I'm pretending to look at my calendar while chatting with my colleague ... Ha! She has no idea I'm taking a picture ... 
** CLICK **_ (damn, forgot to put my phone on mute ...)_
COLLEAGUE: "Did you just take a picture of your foot?" 
ME: "Uhhhhh ..."


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

GSAR









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

EBEL BTR 137 :]


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Cool morning, 66 degrees and sunny afternoon!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous.

What strap have you got it on?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Zenith Chronomaster El Primero


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

On my way to get a new battery for the mower...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

I really love this watch.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just arrived. Last one at lum tec
Really nice looking bronze


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorer


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

One on each wrist till I go out. These are new to me today. Patek and Benrus.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Received this from my Brother as a Groomsmen gift at his wedding 7 1/2 years ago...


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Enjoying the Parnis diver on a leather strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

My new Rolex live from the AD!


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Speedy on Kizzi strap









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mezzly said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the stock bracelet?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> Is that the stock bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's the 1503/825.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

H. Moser & Cie. Tourbillon Dual Time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)

* I never bother to set the date. Sorry.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Beer and wings at the Winking Lizard with my Panerai PAM 724.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Durham prototype tonight


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Aid1987 said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> What strap have you got it on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Custom made vintage wwii canvas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roccoq123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IDoxa Project Aware 1200t by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## AGLeiby (Apr 19, 2018)

Vioviv said:


> Wearing my last remaining Scuba Dude today to decide its fate. Since I began my watch box blowout in August, I've sold 22, currently have 8 listed, preparing to sell 6, and have tough decisions on 7 finalists. So today I'm deciding if can I live without my Amphibia 710 Scuba Dude which I lovingly modded with my own hands. It's not the money -- especially not on a pre-owned Vostok -- but it's the psychological battle over whether or not I need to keep a rugged Russian automatic with a little scuba guy on the dial. It seems like an obvious answer (of course I do!) but tougher than I thought ... Decisions, decisions ...
> 
> View attachment 12556731
> 
> ...


You didn't ask, but it sounds like in a strong collection you might have to let this one go. But w/ a catch? How about - considering you had a hand in creating a unique piece - to a great friend/son/nephew...etc. As a gift or sale. Someone you want to expose to watches. And to someone you would likely see at least more than a stranger. That way the watch never leaves...


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Public holiday tomorrow :-!


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Polished up and changed the battery on an old school Invicta and she is back in rotation. I truly beautiful timepiece 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

amgbda said:


> H. Moser & Cie. Tourbillon Dual Time
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Absolutely beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

My Omega Speedmaster Reduced.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jovani said:


>


You've got a very nice variety of pieces in your collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Samurai on Horween leather












G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

In 2005, the gold price was only 1/3 of the today's price... :roll:


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Supporting Icelandic small business today:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Seiko 6309-7040 Turtle 1985


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Speedy Tuesday!! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Turtle Tuesday Today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Finally got a proper MN strap from Erica. I don't know why I waited so long.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Speedmaster 57

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and Happy Tuesday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This old thing

1970's Omega Seamaster cal 1040


----------



## Frank_ (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Beater today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still surprised how much I enjoy this one, even more so after I got bracelet.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nite for today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

YM 116622


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Vintage week continues for me

Ultrathin today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

_Privet, tovarishi!
_


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Breitling SOH II









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmoybusiness (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome Vulcain Paul Newman dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mhutch said:


>


Hi, what is the strap made of? What brand is it? Sweet watch by the way too!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

Carrera, Jack Heuer 40th Anniversary (CV2117).


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I decided to take a break from yard work.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


that is a perfect combo, love the way the red hand points towards the red arrow of the strap.
very very cool.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening change, this one has become my go to evening watch.






🤔


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Apia said:


>


Watch face is cool jury's still out on the Apple product... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokovakian (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Anybody else not getting an option to upload photos, just link to them?


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

Late entry: Rolex GMT Master.
1675.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JR Aquascope on rubber tonight


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

JR Aeroscope chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Heavy duty hardware. A lot of steel...I call it my "tank"


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Figured out how to get the no glare good photo of the blued hands!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nice! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> that is a perfect combo, love the way the red hand points towards the red arrow of the strap.
> very very cool.
> G


Thanks for the compliment.

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## faizan1990 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hublot Big Bang Gold


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## nm2068 (Jan 21, 2018)

Mont-bell









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0

*















_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

amgbda said:


> Speedmaster 57
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Beautiful watch! And fantastic photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Max Bill today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

gmoybusiness said:


> Awesome Vulcain Paul Newman dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome is right!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

G-SHOCK polar Science Center applied Physics Lab -edition









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

What is the story behind the Casio? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Milgauss.


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

brunemto said:


> Sixty Five


Now that is beautiful

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

1967 SM Cosmic


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

JOSE G said:


> Latest arrival Rado Satellite made in 1960 and 61 commemorating space fly, some say it's Sputnik, only 1.000 were made.


That's rado

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> What is the story behind the Casio?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Casio released in August 1998 a special G-Shock and Baby-G series to support the Polar Science Center of the.Applied Physics Laboratory of the University of Washington, Seattle.. There were 6 G-Shock's and 6 Baby-G versions released. This is the AW-500NS-3ET with the Walrus silver face. This G-Shock has no Backlight and a bit clumsy control.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Relaxing evening with this Russian OKEAH. Crappy picture 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

pvflyer said:


> Casio released in August 1998 a special G-Shock and Baby-G series to support the Polar Science Center of the.Applied Physics Laboratory of the University of Washington, Seattle.. There were 6 G-Shock's and 6 Baby-G versions released. This is the AW-500NS-3ET with the Walrus silver face. This G-Shock has no Backlight and a bit clumsy control.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you, interesting.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

My new Gallet Multichron Calender triple date. New to me anyway. Far from new.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roodie (Dec 10, 2013)

JonS1967 said:


> Max Bill today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's pimp AF!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Ulysse Nardin GMT+/-


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Ocean Rover this morning


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

OM on this rainy Wednesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm wearing this baby all week


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Rain all day and last night as well here in the Greater Toronto area.

But still have a ;-)day.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange Monster








​


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

GS today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Morning!!


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman, black MOP


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bojangles (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Little Prince yesterday


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

62MAS mod today


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

DJ at dinner!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

B18









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thought I'd wear this to work today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

This guy.....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Simple choice today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

I put bracelet back on the diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Seiko solar for a rainy day.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Helson SD42 brass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FDRLincoln (Apr 25, 2018)

My new Dakota


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Under 7mm thick. Elabore 2892-A2.


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

SpaceCadet65 said:


> View attachment 13085423


What's the case size of your Hammy? Thanks and what strap is that. I am digging it!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Big Eye on Horween English Tan Dublin DrunkArtStraps


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Enjoying the last few rays of the day.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

KogKiller said:


> Under 7mm thick. Elabore 2892-A2.


Dang. That dial. Your mamma would approve! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## AGLeiby (Apr 19, 2018)

Mhutch said:


>


A JLC w/ OD Green hands??? Wow. And a NATO to boot? But how can you not tie in the color of the hands? OD Iso too casual? Stunning watch. I couldn't get any work done if I had that watch on my wrist.


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Lunch time walk...


img host


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

At work doing inspection on a Pedestrian Bridge.♂









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

EP on Horween Dublin strap:


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

krpdm said:


> IDoxa Project Aware 1200t by jppellet, on Flickr


Love the blue!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

yvrclimber said:


> My new Gallet Multichron Calender triple date. New to me anyway. Far from new.


Triple dates are my fave!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Patek (wear it in shorts and T shirt lol.)









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Barge said:


> Ulysse Nardin GMT+/-


Awesome layout on the dial.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Still smitten...
Have a great day all :-!


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Pimmsley said:


> Still smitten...
> Have a great day all :-!
> View attachment 13089801


Nice!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

todtracy said:


> Nice!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

On the ferry to Vancouver Island:


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Me and the duck


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

carlhaluss said:


> On the ferry to Vancouver Island:


Stunning!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather*








_


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

MuckyMark said:


>


Man, is there anything more instantly legible than a Speedy? Just fantastic.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Any other watch that meets the specifications and design parameters of NASA... Just sayin... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

todtracy said:


> Triple dates are my fave!


It's my first! I'm psyched.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis diver again today and for the next few days while away at meetings.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

New addition to the family.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

WOW! Huge congrats Andrew.
I love the dial colour.
|>|>



Andrew T said:


> New addition to the family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

New gray dial Rolex is stunning.


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I went with the Origin Field Watch today on a suede DrunkArtStraps 
I really this watch, but it wears a bit large for my wrist. 
Have a great day. B


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


> WOW! Huge congrats Andrew.
> I love the dial colour.
> |>|>


Cheers Brian, much appreciated.
I've wanted one for a long while, took the plunge whilst they've still got 'wings'.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a happy Thursday members.:-!


----------



## Honestsheet (Jan 21, 2018)

Good morning!









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

Perpetual


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Shirt + Black Bay Steel on Everest Strap. 
Solid combo.


----------



## jkmeth (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rainy day at work with the Monster


----------



## jwwilker (Apr 17, 2018)

Steinhart OVM on a rainy day









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Morning all!









Posting a WRUW shot while checking out the WRUW thread ... so many beautiful watches today!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Beautiful day









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Some SKX009 love today! 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Damasko on Phenomenato today.


----------



## system11 (Mar 2, 2018)

Liked the way the sun cast a shadow today.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Very late post, crazy busy few days






G


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Bronze desk diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chronograph


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

My Victorinox has been a fixture on my wrist a lot lately.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I wore this for over a month, rested it, and now it's back omw...


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

Something new and a bit different than I usually wear.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

Having lunch with two very sleepy blurry ducks!

Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic

*







_


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

Seiko Prospex/Shark Mesh

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Early morning start today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> New addition to the family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just saw this post, Absolutley Amazing Andrew, 
massive congrats, ??
love this watch everything about it.
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> just saw this post, Absolutley Amazing Andrew,
> massive congrats,
> love this watch everything about it.
> G


Thanks Gino, it's one that I've been after for a while. Thought I'd get it before the new CEO changes the designs too much.

Cheers 
Andrew

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueforest89 (Jan 3, 2015)

The color say it all









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Inspired by the beautiful Breitlings I saw today, TGI Friday.












this strap is a bit hard on the wrist. My wife thinks I am f*^€=g Mad, strap change at 7am.😏
G


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Seiko snzh mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday here  Lander GMT on a grey canvas-nylon blend DrunkArtStraps


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Have a great day and enjoy your weekend everyone.


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Glashütte Spezimatic


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Train is late, not a shock though...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

This ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

NOMOS Tangente on a cordura strap


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Laco today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Protest (Mar 19, 2012)

Just got this for a ridiculous deal from an AD. I really like the shade of blue and how it changes with the lighting.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Dukie (Oct 18, 2016)

Rolex Daytona Cosmograph. Perfect size for my slightly smaller wrist.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I find I don't post here these days as often as I had been. That's partly due to the fact that I've expanded my watch-wearing rule from "no less than one week per watch" to "no less than one month per watch", and who wants to see pictures of my ugly wrist wearing the same watch 30-days in a row?

Of course, this has also caused me to reevaluate my collection and ask myself whether I need 40+ watches if I'm limiting myself to wearing no more than 12 per year. So the process of winnowing down the collection has begun. I suspect that this beauty, however, will be a keeper. It's almost quartz-accurate, it's a good size, it's legible in all lighting conditions, and I suspect it'll withstand all the abuse my SKX has suffered over its 22-year (and counting) life. The MN strap just completes it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

​


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklynfanatic (Apr 24, 2017)

.


----------



## booger10 (Jan 13, 2013)

.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Have a great day and enjoy your weekend everyone.


awsome Brian, 
new I presume, what size is it? does it have drilled lug holes?
really cool 
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

48 years young and working perfectly.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Crawling through traffic









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

West out of Chicago... AZ. Here we come









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## tartine.74 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

Hamilton on NATO!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

U1









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hsf3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Citizen blue angles.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod








​


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Tycho Brahe said:


> beautiful horological blasphemy


Hey, looks nice!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

kurt1962 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOVE this model!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Fridayb-)


----------



## Rokovakian (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

Something to start off the weekend...


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## roccoq123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Relo60 said:


> Happy Fridayb-)
> 
> View attachment 13094381


 Great one! The damasko sure is a beauty.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

If you had the choice of that to wear from this collection, what would you wear? Find out what Rob chose >>> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/blue-whale-pay-forward-free-watch-month-739689-78.html#post45905287

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

UG


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Time to start the weekend 

Tockr Air Defender on Toxicnato Magnum


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

UG Polerouter today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one all weekend at the lake.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

The 2 black & gold Seiko tunas


ten13th said:


> If you had the choice of that to wear from this collection, what would you wear? Find out what Rob chose >>> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/blue-whale-pay-forward-free-watch-month-739689-78.html#post45905287
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Sticking with this one...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks G.
I've had it a couple of years but don't seem to wear that often.
It's a Seiko SNKN01 and it does not have drilled lugs.
I also have the same with a green dial. I've always liked the cushion case.

Movement: Automatic Calibre 7S26
- Case Size: 43.5mm
- Lug Size: 24mm
- Waterproof: 50M
- Thickness: 11.4mm

Cheers....Brian



Watchcollector21 said:


> awesome Brian,
> new I presume, what size is it? does it have drilled lug holes?
> really cool
> G


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Hammy Khaki King tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Newish canvas strap but have an Erika's on the way!









Sent from my Note


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Just arrived today. Steinhart Ocean One GMT on a jubilee. Very happy thus far.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> The 2 black & gold Seiko tunas
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


In most cases that would be a perfectly fine answer. However in this situation the only right answer is the Blue Whale. lol

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Check the time....Just a bit ago.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Master Compressor Chrono









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

But I have a second generation black and gold Monster so the Trio trumps the Blue Whale.. 
I also didn't read your link,, apologies 


ten13th said:


> In most cases that would be a perfectly fine answer. However in this situation the only right answer is the Blue Whale. lol
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Max Bill to finish the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mj043 (Jan 19, 2017)

Nightcap with the BLNR


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Had to switch it up when I got home. N80 strap I got from a WUS member on my Oris Big Crown Altimeter.









Sent from my Note


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Saturday fishing.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

vexXed said:


> Saturday fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Been eyeing that one for a while but can't seem to find anywhere to try it on around Scandinavia. The bezel is just top notch.


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Hilariously today turned into a three watch day. Started with a diver while doing soccer Marshall for the kids, then a "beater" for some power tool fun on a project - washes up easily, and now a dress watch for the kids birthday dinner at his fav pizza restaurant


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Hammermountain said:


> Looks great! Been eyeing that one for a while but can't seem to find anywhere to try it on around Scandinavia. The bezel is just top notch.


Thanks! Tough to find as limited to 82 pieces, then the no date topper versions with black and silver dials were limited to 20 pieces each but are all sold out unfortunately. The regular black and 2 blue dial versions are still available. The one with light blue bezel would have been my choice if I didn't get this one.

Lug to lug is 49mm if that helps.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Cricket Nautical


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

vexXed said:


> Thanks! Tough to find as limited to 82 pieces, then the no date topper versions with black and silver dials were limited to 20 pieces each but are all sold out unfortunately. The regular black and 2 blue dial versions are still available. The one with light blue bezel would have been my choice if I didn't get this one.
> 
> Lug to lug is 49mm if that helps.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Ah thanks! Had no idea this particular one was limited to 82 pieces. Yeah, the light blue bezel would def be my pick as well. 49 l2l is rather perfect actually.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Cocktail time in casual summer attire


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Speedmaster 57

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

coffee is life


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm back from my meetings and traveling and now off to softball. I decided to switch it up to my vintage Casio AMW320 R.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Far away from the sea, but still the Pelagos for me...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Blue and black Zelos Mako for a sunny day.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

SKX today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

009 on what is turning out to be a nice day. Let's play two!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

First time on the wrist - Was planning on doing a destro mod but realized I would loose the date alignment.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing the Alpina Startimer Chrono on a weathered blue canvas all morning 
80F and sunny here. BeerOclock soon
Meanwhile i wait for my CRV to be inspected

Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ten13th said:


> If you had the choice of that to wear from this collection, what would you wear? Find out what Rob chose >>> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/blue-whale-pay-forward-free-watch-month-739689-78.html#post45905287
> 
> Instagram: ten13th


very nice collection, what jumps at you is the blue whale, but that is not my choice, I would pick what seems to be an Omega seamaster 300 middle row far left.
cheers
G


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*HEROIC18*


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

track meet ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

This ensemble made possible by one of our fine members


----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Genius9 (Mar 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Rado Green Tiger 70s


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lunch time in New Mexico...









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Zenith C6 Elite, with the in-house Zenith cal. Elite 670. it currently has a Teju Lizard strap with deployant Zenith clasp. Have a great Saturday... b-)


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

....aquaracer.....


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Orient mako usaII









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Armida for today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Topper LE.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

Today it's the citizen blue angel on yellow perlin strap, while relaxing on the back patio









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)

My new 15450


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

JoeCool76 said:


> My new 15450


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

JoeCool76 said:


> My new 15450


Pardon my ignorance, is this the 41mm?

edit: I see from the AP website, it is the 37mm. Even better! It has quite a wrist presence. What size is your wrist?


----------



## JoeCool76 (May 21, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> Pardon my ignorance, is this the 41mm?


This is the 37mm version. The 41 is too big on my 6.5" wrist(for my taste).


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

I chose my simple yet elegant Movado Bold for a nice dinner at a local Japanese Restaurant...


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Daddy daughter dance


----------



## 8100 RPM (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Under the mirror light









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Another early morning start.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

After the coffee, ... a book!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dukie (Oct 18, 2016)

Feeling blue with the new Rolex Datejust.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

"Blumo"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)

Some nice blue watches today. I'm chiming with my titanium Mühle Glashütte Seebataillon GMT:


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Relaxing in the garden wearing my Damasko DB3


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Love the curves of the SMP:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sepcivil1 (Dec 31, 2017)

RGM model 107


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Today's shirt/watch combo in the studio...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

RW Sinatra edition. Day.


----------



## jwwilker (Apr 17, 2018)

Monta for a Sunday drive









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gmoybusiness (Dec 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Haven't worn this in quite a while. The tennis court makes for an interesting background. Have a great day everyone!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Parnis GMT today on this beautiful spring day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

New leather shoes for my blue Aquis












G


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

SUB


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the beautiful Farer Lander GMT by on a super soft French Barenia Leather strap, which I absolutely love ❤

I can't stand away from the Lander very long, it may be the only Watch I'd not even consider selling as I revamp the collection


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Hasler moonphase 









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

It's not Thursday, but doing a little throwback today.

Here's a watch I wore around 20-25 years ago. Pulsar titanium solar. Found it in a box last year, threw it on the windowsill, and it came back to life.

What '90s styling!










A little snug, but it still fits!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Lazy Sunday


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nicely paired! 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith El Primero Classic Cars









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Halios kind of day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

One of my best, if not the best single bang for buck purchase.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

gshock tough solar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Switched to Mickey for the evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sports Diver *








_


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Citizen Grand Classic









Sent from my Note


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Relaxing Sunday with my Victorinox Maverick quartz on factory NATO.


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slobodan J. (Dec 17, 2017)

Good morning, people.









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Early start, meeting in Central London,






G


----------



## Dukie (Oct 18, 2016)

Oris Chronograph from the 90s. Love the cathedral hands.


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Out with one of the boys and his birthday present


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Longines Lepine Heritage 180th anniversary (half hunter)


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Newest member of the family.


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Good evening









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

Grinny456 said:


> Newest member of the family.
> 
> View attachment 13101013


 MOON PHASE !!!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

It's doing it's job, though I know that to some people it's heresy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

2nd change of the day, Longines Presence. Can't tell if the dial is silver or gray but it does match my hair:-d.

Have a good one:-!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Today I decided to put the Blood Red from SteveO Straps on my 1973 Omega DeVille.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2mWingspan (Mar 22, 2014)

It has no soul...it can't compare in that regard to a mechanical watch...but its utility is unparalleled (a bit like trying to compare a Shakespeare play to an instruction manual).


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)




----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Crazy hours for crazy Monday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Fiesty sawtooth today









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## system11 (Mar 2, 2018)

Giant Vostok Europe Energia 2, bronze & teal LTD edition, it's quite beautiful in this colour.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back on black









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Grinny456 said:


> Newest member of the family.
> 
> View attachment 13101013


Exellent choice, it's a stunner mate.
G


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Bojangles (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Started the day with GS Snowflake. 









But I changed to this guy when an EO package arrived with new shoes. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Easily takes 2mm bars for a great fit at the lugs


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Luminox Navy Seal Colormark on it's new 2-Piece Nato from ClockWorkSynergy. Lots of selection, very reasonable prices, fast shipping and the band is definitely a quality band, Love It!!...


----------



## Alex1234670 (Dec 25, 2016)

Bulova moon


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

It looks like it needs to read the instructions manual again, or it's not smart enough to know that it is up side down! Lol...


2mWingspan said:


> It has no soul...it can't compare in that regard to a mechanical watch...but its utility is unparalleled (a bit like trying to compare a Shakespeare play to an instruction manual).


Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Brey17 said:


>


I also have this watch, but I haven't been wearing it at all lately. I always wanted a watch based on the Valjoux 7750, but I guess my expectation was a little too high.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Is there a more specific issue that you don't like?


mngdew said:


> I also have this watch, but I haven't been wearing it at all lately. I always wanted a watch based on the Valjoux 7750, but I guess my expectation was a little too high.


Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

mngdew said:


> I also have this watch, but I haven't been wearing it at all lately. I always wanted a watch based on the Valjoux 7750, but I guess my expectation was a little too high.


Why too high? Not a fan of the wobble?


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## el_beelo (Oct 17, 2013)

Played with this bad boy at the Boutique.

Can't believe Omega put a bidirectional bezel on this, pathetic, a slap to the face of every scuba diver. Killed the watch for me completely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> It looks like it needs to read the instructions manual again, or it's not smart enough to know that it is up side down! Lol...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It's on right wrist orientation, it knows what it is doing as it gives you the choice in settings.
They are clever bits of kit really.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Just took out the trash ... couple of huge raccoons waiting across the street, looking at me like, "why bother with the trash bin? Just leave it out ..."


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> It's on right wrist orientation, it knows what it is doing as it gives you the choice in settings.
> They are clever bits of kit really.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


useful, I agree however it will be outdated shortly by another gimmick, you know the next one will be able to read your tyre pressure or something. 
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> useful, I agree however it will be outdated shortly by another gimmick, you know the next one will be able to read your tyre pressure or something.
> G


True Gino, very true.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Got to be the new one on my first day off work since having it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwwilker (Apr 17, 2018)

Borealis Cascais for bath time








Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Oris Topper Limited Edition

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Like dessert on the wrist









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Damasko DH 3.0 today...


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

Navitimer 01









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Hardly surprising:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## richargr88 (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

A great grab and go. Took off the bracelet and put on the rubber strap.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I thought so I was just jokin, my gf wants me to get her one, the problem I have is she been on iPhone since 3s now she's on 8 and still has to ask me how to use it! I'm a android guy!


Andrew T said:


> It's on right wrist orientation, it knows what it is doing as it gives you the choice in settings.
> They are clever bits of kit really.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> I thought so I was just jokin, my gf wants me to get her one, the problem I have is she been on iPhone since 3s now she's on 8 and still has to ask me how to use it! I'm a android guy!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I don't really think that they're worth the money, but it's like anything Apple; overpriced.
I very rarely wear mine, and mainly just use it as an alarm clock. I've got to say that the novelty lasted about 2 weeks....
Perhaps if it was my only watch it'd be a different story, but it is one of 30+ which really doesn't help it's cause.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Today: paragliding day ! with CASIO AW-49HE-2AV NAVY .


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ginault Ocean Rover this morning. I like the blue gold bezel in conjunction with the sand lume markers.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I've seen a lot of pooping on Shinola, but they're great as long as you get a deal. I'm already quite fond of this little Runwell









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Seiko 6139









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Palmettoman said:


> Seiko 6139
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a smooth watch. Reminds me of my Navitimer GMT.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been falling behind on my posts. Yesterday...








Today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## elbhombre (Jan 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I wish MB had designed this so the crown would turn into a tiny little pen ... it would definitely get more wrist time...


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Bracelet seems okay, probably will go back to a strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Longines HC 41 mm black. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening change, new shoes for the Raven Defender.












G


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

I haven't given this one much wrist time it deserves. Sorry.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

The King!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Skx007


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Carpenter field watch for me today...


----------



## gmoybusiness (Dec 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A few shots in the evening capturing the dial









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Lander GMT again tonight. 
Love it on the French Barenia leather.


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

This Jaeger Memovox is on fire!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## blueforest89 (Jan 3, 2015)

Steinny









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather

*







_


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

Waiting for the wife at the coffee shop. Wish I had waited at the pub!









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Taking the "tank" to the tropics for vacation. I have all confidence it'll hold up well...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JR Aquascope this morning


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 367-80 (Nov 12, 2017)

TOC 19

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Zelos Mako on the road.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again for day 3. Hard to take it off sometimes.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## DaveChE (Jan 8, 2010)

Since I don't have my daily beater today. 
Azimuth Spaceship









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas_Esq (Dec 20, 2015)

One of my beloved Seikos.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## bmil128 (Apr 16, 2008)

AT today


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SZSC004


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

GS Snowflake today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Crazy busy morning. Took his earlier but just now have time to post it. 53 year old Seikomatic. Looking much better than I am .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

Morning bike ride with the JH 40th Anniversary Carrera


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Palmettoman said:


> Crazy busy morning. Took his earlier but just now have time to post it. 53 year old Seikomatic. Looking much better than I am .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this one. I dig both windows, and the dial is so clean! And those hands are awesome. Great condition. Sentence fragments. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Had an interview today. These are the days I should have a dress watch for. In the meantime, the 1521 does a mad decent job.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I feel like not posting since I wear this BC3 so much of the time.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

GMT + 8 , almost sleep time with this ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

This one today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

pyddet said:


> I feel like not posting since I wear this BC3 so much of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep posting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Oris for me as well today












G


----------



## richargr88 (Jan 15, 2018)

Seiko SNXS73K with a solid oyster bracelet.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Vostok!

EDIT: I should have written: _ My last Vostok!_

After much deliberation, I kept only the Radio Room. No more Zissou, and no more Scuba Dude! I couldn't imagine a world without these future icons ... but ... the sun did rise, and my family is healthy, and the Franchise Tax Board sent me a nasty surprise today, so I guess life will continue without them ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Oris Topper Limited Edition.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Speedy Broad Arrow on MN. 









Instagram: ten13th


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Zenith Chronomaster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Bulova today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Frogman


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

Orient Adventurer on custom full grain leather strap.


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Another one left unworn for quite some time....:roll:


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Seaforth today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Recraft today


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JLC Deep Sea Vintage Cermet Chrono









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Rado Blue Tiger









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)

enjoy!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

hoppes-no9 said:


>


You Sir, have impeccable taste! Allow me to wipe the drool off my chin.... ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hammy tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

For the end of a long productive day I am going with my Citizen "Fleiger" style watch. Only the hands are luminous, but I have no problem reading it in the dark.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas*








_


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Mini turtle for today









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Tag Aquaracer this morning ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Lange Saxonia Annual Calendar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ginault Ocean Rover 181070GSLID today


----------



## ck40711 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Speedy today on a toxic strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

The streak continues.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

For the week










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same since Monday so might as well just finish out the week with it.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Happy Timex Thursday ... 1979 meets its 2011 twin ...

















Have a nice day! 
PS - yeah, the date wheel is stuck on the '79 ... it's putting my OCD into first gear, so I might have to swap later today ...


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Monte D'Aeronef Extra Special









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Newly arrived from Chino today: SBBN035. My second 300m Tuna, but went all stealthy this time!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

The blue Sinn 103 Limited Edition. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

I just got this Guanqin ($68) and it is surprisingly well built for the price. In case you're wondering it's a fairly shameless homage of the $20k Nomos Lambda.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Flieger fr... Ummm... Thursday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Apia said:


>


That is a beauty and unusual Alexandre,
please, what is it and diamentions and thickness, really really nice watch.
regards
G


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Xeric


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Crazy is back on the wrist for me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 367-80 (Nov 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Gotta love that sunburst dial!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtp (May 18, 2014)

Wearing my first Vostok Amphibia today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelay2003 (Sep 19, 2010)

Back breaking day at the office today. Quick stop at a local KFC and enjoying my new Tundra, lol.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina and DrunkArtStraps


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

An electronic take on the jumping hour. The minutes run horizontally.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

This came in the mail today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Won't be new long, you keep parking like that... 


Axelay2003 said:


> Back breaking day at the office today. Quick stop at a local KFC and enjoying my new Tundra, lol.


Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Intra-Matic '68. I love the way the light plays off this dial.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Brey17 said:


> Intra-Matic '68. I love the way the light plays off this dial.


A beauty for sure.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Friday when it lands you'all ! :-!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Aevum Apex.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Ruthless750 said:


> Crazy is back on the wrist for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is very nice but I imagine it driving me completely crazy if I was wearing it.

Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Think I need a diver to handle the buckets of sweat with this newly arrived heat out here









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nice! The crazy hours I mean... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Perfect choice for it. |>|>



tommyboy31 said:


> Think I need a diver to handle the buckets of sweat with this newly arrived heat out here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Axelay2003 said:


> Back breaking day at the office today. Quick stop at a local KFC and enjoying my new Tundra, lol.


You need a bigger parking spot...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

I've got the power! 
Might try out for the next Avengers film!









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TGI Friday,












G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

With this one on Star Wars day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Back to the early 90's.....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Tissot T-Touch II Titanium

The Alliteration watch...









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchabel (May 4, 2017)

Date is wrong haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Wearing the Longines HC 41 mm in black again. I really like the combination with the black and grey nato. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Flieger Friday means Laco and Horween









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birky101 (Nov 3, 2017)

Its going to be a hot one


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

tommyboy31 said:


> That is very nice but I imagine it driving me completely crazy if I was wearing it.
> 
> Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


Haha I actually got used to it it's a little different but nothing crazy

The best is when someone asks you for time and they tend to look at your wrist as you turn it and I take extra long so they have a chance to try to read out the time and getting confused by the hour hand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a-tabby (Nov 12, 2008)

Have a great day


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Friday to you all.


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

Missed our flight for the first time in my life. I'm a stickler for being punctual, my wife not so much. Original flight was from Houston to Seattle with a 9 hour layover. Thankfully we were able to book a new flight with no layovers and we arrive several hours earlier than the previous flight would.

Lesson learned: Don't sweat the small stuff. Plus I have Ian Fleming's Casino Royale to pass the time.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

16610

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I am a bit surprised about how the tone of the blue changes with the light. Feels a little grayer today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM300 for the last day, on a ToxicNato Shiznit.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy FarerFriday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Brey17 said:


> Intra-Matic '68. I love the way the light plays off this dial.


That's gorgeous


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too! This dial on this watch always makes me happy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Even with the nicer pieces in my collection staring at me today, I just had to wear this fantastic Shinola Runwell again.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Changing it up from a wrist shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

The 'ol beater


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Happy to be able to start wearing summer watches again!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Today it's the Bernhardt Binnacle Diver!


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SINNful Arktis Friday on MN Trident










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Luminor Zero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Modded Seiko


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Orient Multi Eyes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Moving day... good thing I hired movers. So I can sit on my ass and "supervise" (otherwise known as reading watch forums and browsing watch sale sites).

My trusty Master Compressor Memovox will remind me when it's time to check in on the crew.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Gotta love it









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Got a bunch of nice pictures of my datejust today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Adjusted the bracelet today









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark rodes (May 2, 2018)

All lovely watches, So many nice collections


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Mercer Lexington on a Haveston nato...


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Picked this SARY055 up this week. -largest of the GS styled Seikos. (SARX, SARB). As much as I'd love to own the SARX055 'Baby GS Snowflake' it is smaller than this if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Apia said:


>


Meteorite daytona is very cool!


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Wearing this for a couple of days while taking time off form work.


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

GS SBGA111 by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Happy Friday to all

Daytime lume shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

19 hours back and forth to Vancouver ... I packed a clean t-shirt, socks, other unmentionables ... And 3 watches (well, I packed 2 and wore 1) ... I need a shrink ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Another work week in the books. Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Today will be a 3 watch day. The Casio went to work, I'm wearing the Explorer II now, and dinner and a show tonight means I'll head to the watch box for the Hentschel H2 a little later.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boldr Odyssey on DrunkArtStraps canvas to start the weekend 
HAGWE


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

WatchOutChicago said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pickup. What are your impressions?


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Cocktail time...










... gave way to the Samurai...










Happy Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Spring drive this Friday, have a great weekend ahead!


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Fresh out of the box! Literally ten minutes. Haven't sized the bracelet or set time/date









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

May the 4th be with you!



dsquared24 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Aggie88 said:


> May the 4th be with you!


And be with you, may the 4th'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Timing pork chops with the BFK

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Rocking my Bulova 7750 Chronograph. Love this combination.


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmil128 (Apr 16, 2008)

Switched to this for a swim party my son is at


----------



## mchilese (Oct 30, 2017)

This got delivered today! Tomorrow will probably be a repeat appearance 









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual.


----------



## 8100 RPM (Feb 12, 2017)

PO'd...May the 4th be with you!


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Saturday 05 May 18 with a Ninja


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Yum









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Brown Crazy Horse Leather

*







_


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

10 minutes til kickoff


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

SKX013 today









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

omeglycine said:


> Nice pickup. What are your impressions?


Love it but it shows some marks unlike most Gs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Beautiful sunshine in London, so had to wear TC2 on Horween leather
























G


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Exploring a stream in the Tropics...this is from yesterday. I haven't started my journey for today, but the Maverick will be back on my wrist until later, when I change it for a more formal piece.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Speeks to me every time, I think it says buy one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Honeymoon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Bronze day









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Neo-Vintage, 1998s Omega Dynamic Date


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Weekend time w this one


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Mk2


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boldr Voyager this morning.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

50th anniversary sub









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Seiko Saturday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith El Primero Classic Cars.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Night shift again 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

WastedYears said:


>


Which model is this? It's a beauty. I was looking at the Hamilton Intramatic but this might take its place


----------



## Wrist_watch_ing (Oct 22, 2015)

My new toy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

This gloomy day of chores needed some color.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> Zenith El Primero Classic Cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing watch, amazing combo Steven.
you absolutley nailed it this time mate.
G


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

SKX013 Enhanced by Artifice Horoworks. Alex is a genius!!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MDT IT said:


>


Looks awesome on the shark mesh!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

El-Duderino said:


> Seiko Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Is that a mid 60s Corvette?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy out on a little drive today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Grail I'd been wanting for a few years just arrived!-A custom Dievas Vortex-Focal from Anders @ Gnomon.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I may have gone overboard a little bit today 
Two ADs
Two new Watches


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just got back home from Sedona, AZ....









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I may have gone overboard a little bit today
> Two ADs
> Two new Watches


Nah... Lol. Very nice!


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

My new-to-me Seiko Turtle SRP789 Coke.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I may have gone overboard a little bit today
> Two ADs
> Two new Watches


Wow! Nice work, Brice! Love the JLC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8100 RPM (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Picked this little gem up today:









Timex Viscount

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Seiko Saturday, as in sat on my butt all day ...


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Never seen that Omega before, what is it?



8100 RPM said:


> View attachment 13115675


----------



## jwwilker (Apr 17, 2018)

Oris Artelier for the evening festivities










Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Louie777 said:


> Nah... Lol. Very nice!


heck of a day. Thanks


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I may have gone overboard a little bit today
> Two ADs
> Two new Watches


Very nice, the ML sure looks like it is punching above its price range which is great . How is the bracelet on it ?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Very nice, the ML sure looks like it is punching above its price range which is great . How is the bracelet on it ?


Thanks. It is. The finish is excellent and it wears awesome


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sun Diver III 1K *








_


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

The "beater" living up to it's name while out with the new puppy.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I may have gone overboard a little bit today
> Two ADs
> Two new Watches


Fantastic taste as always, Brice. That jlc is definitely drool inducing.

Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Gshock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tommyboy31 said:


> Fantastic taste as always, Brice. That jlc is definitely drool inducing.
> 
> Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


Thank you  I've been wanting a Sector dial since they announced them as the 25th anniversary of the Master Control. It's a 2017 only limited model. The rotor is made of gold and super well finished.


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> Nice! Is that a mid 60s Corvette?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good eye. '65 Stingray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Commute home. Could be worse.










JLC Master Compressor Chronograph


----------



## 367-80 (Nov 12, 2017)

Dodane Type 23 flyback










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Cartier Santos.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

48


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> I may have gone overboard a little bit today
> Two ADs
> Two new Watches


Congratulations! Both are fantastic pieces. I really like the subtle blue markers and blue date on the JLC.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Amazing watch, amazing combo Steven.
> you absolutley nailed it this time mate.
> G


Thanks Gino! It's hard to not wear this one all the time, but I don't want to ignore the others!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Have to do some dirty work in the garden today, so need something robust and scratch resistant...!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SZSC004


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

For the week


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning and happy day. Several outstanding watches posted today. My contribution UN Marine Diver.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I may have gone overboard a little bit today
> Two ADs
> Two new Watches


Great choices Brice. Fell in love with the JLC when it was introduced last year. Still on my short(long) list. JLC looks like a keeper.

Enjoy them.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

Explorer II again, on a new strap


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> Good morning and happy day. Several outstanding watches posted today. My contribution UN Marine Diver.
> 
> View attachment 13116521
> View attachment 13116523


Now that's a quite rare and beautiful watch &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Double posting, please disregard...


----------



## _Keith_ (Dec 13, 2017)

Seiko Bell-Matic 4006 6020 27 Jewels from January 1970


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Seiko (NOS from May 2004) SNZ391:


----------



## jwwilker (Apr 17, 2018)

Maratac for Sunday Funday









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

El-Duderino said:


> Good eye. '65 Stingray.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of my favorites. A childhood friend's dad bought one new in 1967 (our birth year) and we used to take it for a spin when we were in high school. It's been years since I've been in one but it's hard to forget that amazing dash! Have you had it long?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Gloomy but nice day









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

First day of "summer"!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

yvrclimber said:


> Commute home. Could be worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch! Is that a 2002? Lots of nice vintage cars on here lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Voodoo today
Cheers


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> One of my favorites. A childhood friend's dad bought one new in 1967 (our birth year) and we used to take it for a spin when we were in high school. It's been years since I've been in one but it's hard to forget that amazing dash! Have you had it long?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dad bought it from the original owner in 1968. He sold it in 1970 when he married my mom as it wasn't practical for young newlyweds. I got lucky and was able to track it down 2 years ago. So, depending on how you want to look at it, it's been in the family for either 2 years or 50 years.










Edit: In staying with the spirit of the thread.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy4trance (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

14060 on a new CSW stealth black nato. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wearing what will one day be my grandsons watch









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

I brought this one out from hiding. I tend to view this as a weekend summer watch. Close enough for summer and it is the weekend! Deep Blue Master 2000 "Smurf"









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk
Also love the full dial lume on this one!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

El-Duderino said:


> Dad bought it from the original owner in 1968. He sold it in 1970 when he married my mom as it wasn't practical for young newlyweds. I got lucky and was able to track it down 2 years ago. So, depending on how you want to look at it, it's been in the family for either 2 years or 50 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a great story... and an amazing car! Stunning!! Beautiful Rolex too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Some great watches, great cars & great landscapes today ... maybe I'll drag my ... self ... outside today.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

GO Senator Automatic 40mm


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my ML Aikon all day. Loving the clou de Paris dial and case/bracelet finish




































Turbo approves


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

mm300


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

Navi 01

https://image.ibb.co/jQvw67/DSC02946.jpg


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Laid back Sunday at home playing outside b-)


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Haven't worn this one in a while.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Been wearing my ML Aikon all day. Loving the clou de Paris dial and case/bracelet finish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the color of the dial. Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psicodom (May 5, 2015)

Uhrmensch said:


> Voodoo today
> Cheers
> View attachment 13116877
> 
> ...


such cool hands!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Monday's ain't so bad... :-d


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Lumed!









Sent from my Note


----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Wearing my Squale GMT Tropic. 
I was not sure what to expect when I got this watch, but it have been tracking at +2 seconds per day. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Getting my pool ready for the summer ...









Only needed 600 gallons of chlorine to get it ready ...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

B&R Vintage 126.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Alpinist today









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Dukie (Oct 18, 2016)

Yesterday evening. Oris with a non brand mesh.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

YM


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New 'tina









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6309-7049 

... november 1978


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

Starting the work week with my JLC Master Control Sector dial

Have a great week 
B


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Invicta Pro Diver Swiss 9307


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> 
> Starting the work week with my JLC Master Control Sector dial
> 
> ...


amazing how tastes change. I used to think, "that's boring," and now I'm loving it.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning
> 
> Starting the work week with my JLC Master Control Sector dial
> 
> ...


amazing how tastes change. I used to think, "that's boring," and now I'm loving it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

zed073 said:


>


That radiant blue dial is


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

41Mets said:


> amazing how tastes change. I used to think, "that's boring," and now I'm loving it.


I admit i felt the same.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

1967 Longines for jury deliberations.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Colombia said:


> Which model is this? It's a beauty. I was looking at the Hamilton Intramatic but this might take its place


It's an Oris Coltrane ref. 01 733 7681 4084-Set LS

It was limited to 1'000, but pops up occasionally on the used market.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNZ391:


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Sterile sunny


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

I took the bracelet off when I received this watch. Put the bracelet back on yesterday. Gotta put a link in it.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Sarb033









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

sunset in the background at 6000ft ASL...b-)


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

carlhaluss said:


>


Awesome and superbly elegant Carl! I'm wearing the ol' SBGR097 today, can't imagine you miss that one much with your shiny new toys! :-d :-!
















Cheers


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Recently received from a fellow WUS'er: Ball for BMW


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Threw my favorite Crown & Buckle strap (the Fennic) on my Black Bay Steel this morning.

Love the BB Steel. Thoroughly modern. And love the really deep brown/black texture of this strap. Super comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganagati (Jul 12, 2010)

Getting ready for some serious desk diving

SD4K


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Uhrmensch said:


> Voodoo today
> Cheers
> View attachment 13116877
> 
> ...


looks like a Corum if not mistaken,
nice pic, on the south bank. Enjoy.
G


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

I've been wearing the new addition since Friday to get familiar with all the features; Skagen Connected.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Going with my MM 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

99.1 today


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Juxtaposition
Dickie shorts, chucks & Tattoos & a dressed up Pam312



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LV to start the work week


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Uhrmensch said:


> Awesome and superbly elegant Carl! I'm wearing the ol' SBGR097 today, can't imagine you miss that one much with your shiny new toys! :-d :-!
> 
> View attachment 13119737
> 
> ...


Oddly enough, I only miss it when I see photos like yours! Actually, there are times when I do kind of regret letting it go. It is definitely one of the most unique Grand Seiko models - still is - because of that awesome dial, the large size, and the fact it has no date. Now that I think back, I can't honestly say why I did let it go :-s. But, I cannot say that I am suffering now .
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

tudor


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a good evening 
Wearing my Boldr Voyager on a pit moss Horween leather


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Speedy Tuesday in Melbourne town... plus a little something for the Dutch :-d


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

B&R again today. I forgot how much I love this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


>


Wow!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)

JonS1967 said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow is right!!


----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> B&R again today. I forgot how much I love this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning high contrast hands and dial... love it bloke :-!


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

Cocktail with nato


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Manual Wind w/42 Hour Power Reserve

*







_


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

ldo123 said:


> Now that's a quite rare and beautiful watch ?


Thank you sir.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

buzz123 said:


> View attachment 13120863


The dial gets me every time. Just beautiful! Might be Cocktail Time for me tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pimmsley said:


> Stunning high contrast hands and dial... love it bloke :-!


Thanks! Much appreciated. This is one of the easiest watches to read. Very nice fit & finish too. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Speedy Tuesday anyone...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Michael Day said:


> Speedy Tuesday anyone...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Speedy Tuesday indeed. Hand.


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

My comfortable to wear Tag 2000 in blue from earlier today. Just noticed date is off due to 30 days in April.


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Samurai on Horween leather


















G


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Getting a feel for this guy before it's service-bound.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀ JLC Master Control Date Sector dial this morning again


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

At Work today and then out tonight.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## ck40711 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

After rain delayed my plans yesterday, today is a brighter day, and this watch has proven its ruggedness.


----------



## jwwilker (Apr 17, 2018)

Happy Speedy Tuesday!









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jkmeth (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Not on my wrist, but fist counts? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

DA34b-) day


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

I got a new watch and my first Oris. The Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG Limited Edition. I put it an a Haveston NATO.


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Oris 65 Green


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

on a nato...


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Marine today
Cheers


----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Breitling SOH II with rubber strap & deployant buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Speedy-ing on a faux-sailcloth strap...


----------



## 367-80 (Nov 12, 2017)

I honestly believe they put rocks in the case to add extra weight, reminds me of cell phones in the 1980's ?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sunshine-y day









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Speedy earlier. Now this. Love this dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Monta Triumph 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer today with the first of the indigenous flame azalea blooms


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Military V2.0

*















_


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning ☀ JLC Master Control Date Sector dial this morning again


What are your impressions, Brice? I've always wanted a JLC. Some day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JonS1967 said:


> What are your impressions, Brice? I've always wanted a JLC. Some day!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like it a lot. Super psyched about it. Has been wanting it for some time, initially the regular Master Control date but when i first saw this 2017 only sector dial version for the 25th anniversary, i fell for it. It's simple yet nice details. The mvt is beautiful too with a solid gold rotor.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Knives and Lint said:


>


I much prefer the black dial. Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Knives and Lint said:


>


I much prefer the black dial. Very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really like it a lot. Super psyched about it. Has been wanting it for some time, initially the regular Master Control date but when i first saw this 2017 only sector dial version for the 25th anniversary, i fell for it. It's simple yet nice details. The mvt is beautiful too with a solid gold rotor.


That's great! Was it hard to find? How would you rate the quality compared to other watches you've owned?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Alpina Seastrong 300

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Nice watch! Is that a 2002? Lots of nice vintage cars on here lately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup 2002tii. Oodles of fun.


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

Got my brand new Black Bay 41 in yesterday... and I love it! Being fortunate enough to already own two divers and a sport dresser, I wanted something in between again; hence this beauty. Also, having recently borrowed a Submariner from a friend, you can really see/feel the quality similarities with the big crown without the, in my mind, hassle/judgment that comes with the Rolex brand. Thus, wearing this awesome Tudor today!


----------



## blueforest89 (Jan 3, 2015)

All blue!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cm_ls1 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Back on the bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Haven't worn the 103 acrylic for a long time, since my wife has worn it for a year and half straight. Since she doesn't baby watches it acquired a few battle scars enroute. Gives the watch some extra character. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## 367-80 (Nov 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Mini turtle under the shirt today









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning

ML Aikon today 
I must say I love this watch and the overall finish is superb.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Concert day









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RickF. (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Some real stunners today! I'm running some quick errands after working all night, so I still have my work watch on. G-Shock GW-M5610. A face only a mother could love.


----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Straying away from my typical Omegas and Tudors today. Best match for my shirt today goes to Swatch Sistem 51! Light, comfortable, and love the black PVD case.


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

O&W Ocean Master














Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13123913


That Captain Cook is a cool watch.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

I bought this skx009 strictly to do a mod and hadn't even worn it, but then I put it on this navy NATO with gray edges from Toxic Natos and now im kind of in love with it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Grand Seiko SBGV027

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

:-!Wednesday


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Agathon today
Cheers


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Seiko Navitimer. Still highly accurate after ~50 years.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13123913


Big congrats Clive,
that Captain Cook is a very cool watch indeed.
G


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

GS Snowflake on my tie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Airman 18


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I was inspired by several Cocktail Times posted recently. Always love this dial!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Captain Cook









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

The orange samurai certainly is a great watch for sunny days. Completely non-watch related, found a 1980 team USA hockey jersey for 24 bucks today! That's a win.









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Farer Ponting


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Oris divers sixty five movember edition on a bracelet. Not a great picture due to the glare 









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## system11 (Mar 2, 2018)

Vostok Europe Anchar with full lume dial & blue Tritium tubes. Can't decide which strap I prefer, came with a white silicone one too.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Glycine Combat Sub









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

In the backyard embracing the reflections. Such a beautiful afternoon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS for hump day this week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the JLC Master Control Date Sector dial


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Still at the office . . .


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

I just removed the bracelet on my 16610 so I could have it lightly polished and I temporarily installed this black sailcloth strap. I had no idea a simple black sailcloth would work so well with this Sub date. I'm pretty sure it's staying on through the summer.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

system11 said:


> Vostok Europe Anchar with full lume dial & blue Tritium tubes. Can't decide which strap I prefer, came with a white silicone one too.


A quick Google search and I love it on the white strap. Nice one!

Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

maylebox said:


> I had no idea a simple black sailcloth would work so well with this Sub date. I'm pretty sure it's staying on through the summer.


Well, hey, you're right. That looks great. I poked around with trying one last summer but didn't commit. That one really makes your Sub's dial pop. Do you know who makes that one? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mwheatley (Nov 15, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> Well, hey, you're right. That looks great. I poked around with trying one last summer but didn't commit. That one really makes your Sub's dial pop. Do you know who makes that one? Thanks for sharing.


Thanks. I'd like to claim it's some fancy, artisanal, space age material but it's actually the "Black Waterproof Watch Band" from B&R Bands.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Brown Crazyhorse Leather*








_


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Tudor LHD


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Oris BC4 aeroplane seatbelt clasp always gets me


















G


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Jaeger


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Heuer Monaco for my three hour ride to HQ!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

What else?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My Pogue. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## story (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Nespresso


Kulprit said:


> What else?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Mk2, almost 50y old and still going strong.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
I am still wearing the Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Control Date Sector dial and trying a nylon/canvas blend DrunkArtStraps today for a more fun and sporty feel

Brice


----------



## jwwilker (Apr 17, 2018)

So a little thing happened this morning









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Blued hands Thursday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Jaeger DSC


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

brunemto said:


> Jaeger


Best chrono out there


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I spent some time shopping for a new Lemania 5100-style chrono, and looked carefully at Sinn EZMs, Damasko DC80, Tutima, pre-owned TAG Aquagraph, in addition to some actual vintage pieces w/the Lemania 5100 ...

Naturally I ended up buying this ...









I'm gonna post my very first "new arrival" thread later today, so I can explain why I went from a central minutes automatic chronograph to a hand-wind mechanical dual time w/an alarm complication ...









This has the basic "Cricket" V10 caliber, apparently hasn't changed much since the original in 1947 ...


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Stowa today bc I can't wait for Flieger Friday lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

First day out with my new Docs, so I had to get the custom leather from FinWatchStraps as well...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Beautiful. I want to get a black de ville but its hard to find one that has not been redialed.


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Zodiac Skin today.


----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Breitling _SuperOcean...

_


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## 367-80 (Nov 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blue diver day


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

jwwilker said:


> So a little thing happened this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Massive congrats, that is not a little thing, that is the biggest or one of the biggest, greatest things in your life my friend
love the watch, 
best wishes,
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ThomG said:


> Breitling _SuperOcean...
> 
> _
> View attachment 13127223


pure class Tom,
stunning piece.
G


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## E.Jack (Mar 19, 2018)

Rotary Aquaspeed on a red white and navy NATO strap...I wish it was an Omega Seamaster Pro but as a student with no money this will have to do for now!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Arnie on Iso today


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The red and the gray


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Oris propilot today, beautifully simple and has not left my wrist since I got it last week!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Dinner switch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus Trieste PVD on DrunkArtStraps Leather tonight


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Switch for the gym









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## ThomG (Aug 11, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> pure class Tom,
> stunning piece.
> G


Thanks G! It's a limited edition blue dial 1114/2000, and built like a tank. And yes, it's quite heavy...b-) Here's a shot of the back.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

_*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Automatic *








_


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Friday all !


----------



## thetimepiecegentleman (Dec 11, 2017)

Absoulely love the strap you chose with this. Great contrast with the Black dial


----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Fleiger TGI Friday, TC3.3 on Horween leather


















G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hammy for today, should have a new to me Glycine arriving later today, I'm excited for that!









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one again today.


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Going dressy for a change with Raymond Weil Sinatra edition.

Happy Friday:-!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> This one again today.


Love that blue dial. Great shot.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Friday. Loving the Lander and its sea blue/green dial, looks good on the French Barenia leather DrunkArtStraps.

Happy Friday. B


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

9th day straight for the ML Aikon:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Love that blue dial. Great shot.


Thanks! Seiko does the best shade of blue out there imo.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Switching it up with the Hodinkee Swatch 51

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicagosailor7 (Sep 18, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I've been playing with the alarm pretty much non-stop since it arrived ... it's the first time anyone at work has commented on my watch! Well, it's more like, "what the hell is that noise?" but at least they noticed!


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

In an orange mood.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Vulcain&Swick


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

double


----------



## Davidson (Feb 18, 2018)

My casual every-day watch of the moment - Pulsar G10


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Monza reissue


----------



## brooklynfanatic (Apr 24, 2017)

for three months already...... im lovnin it


----------



## uniontex777 (Apr 5, 2013)

Ball fireman racer classic


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

Monster Time


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks to eBay and WUS, I was able to finally get the factory bracelet for my Oris Classic Date today. I must say, it's scratching my Explorer itch quite well.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

TGIF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Flieger-ish Friday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

Halios Laguna on leather strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese (Oct 30, 2017)

My Airman on a new NATO from Clockwork Synergy. Can't wear these straps in uniform. So gotta have some fun on my days off!









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Fresh out of the mail, Glycine combat 7 vintage. Really liking it so far, though I have a feeling it'll need some new straps...









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hamilton Intramatic









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Hamilton Thin-O-Matic with a side of Half and Half










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## willing86 (Dec 7, 2014)

Literally right now at the bar with a cocktail.


----------



## mchilese (Oct 30, 2017)

tommyboy31 said:


> Fresh out of the mail, Glycine combat 7 vintage. Really liking it so far, though I have a feeling it'll need some new straps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooooh. I've thought about getting one of those! A black or olive-drab strap would look pretty nice on that, I bet. Or a leather one. I feel like that watch is going do ya pretty well.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Put this on again after a couple of months...

40+ yo and although a bit scuffed and worse for wear it's running at +0.3 s/d

Seiko M159-5028









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Cocktail Time!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

mchilese said:


> ooooh. I've thought about getting one of those! A black or olive-drab strap would look pretty nice on that, I bet. Or a leather one. I feel like that watch is going do ya pretty well.


Agree on your suggestions, with the addition of khaki working well too. I have some Haveston straps that'll probably work beautifully with it, and I saw something a few days ago that I want to get, a leather/nylon strap, just need to remember where I saw it.

Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nevets750 said:


> Heuer Monaco for my three hour ride to HQ!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this version of the Monaco and the Heuer only logo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

AaaVee said:


>


Absolutely gorgeous! Love this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

brunemto said:


> Vulcain&Swick


Awesome! Such a great looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Rolex Milgauss GV 116400 aka the green one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

B&R tonight watching a movie with my kids.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Still cant moving from this combo, sarb017+gold nato









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

In the right light









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

First time I've been able to login to this thread since November (2017). Wearing the Mako since yesterday.
Though having trouble posting picture.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

JaseRicco said:


> View attachment 13130655


Might I ask the model or reference of this? I've an interest in a solar with sub-seconds. Looks great, would love to see a wrist shot!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Love this version of the Monaco and the Heuer only logo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon. I've had this a long time and it's definitely one of my favorites.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

ZM-73 said:


> First time I've been able to login to this thread since November (2017). Wearing the Mako since yesterday.
> Though having trouble posting picture.


Welcome back ZM! Great looking combo for your first time back!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Pelagos today...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

tommyboy31 said:


> Fresh out of the mail, Glycine combat 7 vintage. Really liking it so far, though I have a feeling it'll need some new straps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does look extremely good Tommy,
But you could be right, a nice leather strap could make it perfect, as it's an aviation piece.
But that looks like a strap monster, it will always look good.
Congrats 
G


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Welcome back ZM! Great looking combo for your first time back!
Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Welcome back ZM! Great looking combo for your first time back!
Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks! Obviously still some problems.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Wittnauer today, for some quiet reflection with the wallflower J-C B
Cheers


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Still enjoying this one today


















G


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Bernhardt Sea Shark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend.


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

The new Glycine still, of course. Going from the stock strap to a Haveston m1936, think it looks sharp on it.









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## Oleksiis (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Gruppo Gamma Bronzo on SNPR Strap









Sent from my Note


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My new blue ND Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

catlike said:


> 9th day straight for the ML Aikon:
> 
> View attachment 13129275


Beautiful photo and watch


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Happy Saturday all ... today I'm wearing the winner of my 2018 Ultimate G&G Challenge, seen here sporting a beautiful but quite economical C&B leather strap ...









I just finished the 2018 Championship Chrono Tournament, and the unseeded dark horse came (literally) out of nowhere and won, the first ever dual-time hand-wind pilot w/alarm to enter the tourney and take home the big trophy.









Today I'm starting America's Next Top Model: 2018 Search for An All-American Mechanical ... but this one might get canceled after one episode since I can't afford an RGM ...


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

Casablanca









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> My new blue ND Scurfa DiverOne


Nice!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

jcueto said:


> Casablanca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome piece! Very classy!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Cheers from Calgary, Canada.
wishing you all a great weekend.


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

Nevets750 said:


> Awesome piece! Very classy!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Thanks, look nice with suit but also with guayabera:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Omega Seamaster Spectre Limited Edition










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Chores with thy Wife, but new strap looks good









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Vioviv said:


> Happy Saturday all ... today I'm wearing the winner of my 2018 Ultimate G&G Challenge, seen here sporting a beautiful but quite economical C&B leather strap ...
> 
> View attachment 13131899
> 
> ...


Weiss Watch, skilled watchmaker and beautiful watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

S301 again today.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## mchilese (Oct 30, 2017)

Took the Alpinist into its natural habitat. Actually did use the compass function because the trail was so poorly marked.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## pmuskin01 (Jul 31, 2015)

Combat 6 on canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Flooded Saturday


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nevets750 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Thank you so much


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

DJ for me!


----------



## mchilese (Oct 30, 2017)

Meet my 1972 Accutron calendar. Singing away at F#. I know this is my second of the day, but I just love this little guy.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Seiko SARG 001 - Hot outside Houston Texas Wedding = Removed tie and Jacket!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT today... just realized I didn't set the date. ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

It's, quite literally, cocktail time...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sinn 103 St with leather and deployant


----------



## mcotignola (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Instagram: ten13th


----------



## 8100 RPM (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

MM


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

Angels game @ home today!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seibei (Apr 23, 2015)

This bad boy.


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pegasus Mecurio


----------



## brooklynfanatic (Apr 24, 2017)

.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ZM-73 said:


> Pegasus Mecurio
> View attachment 13132864
> 
> View attachment 13132865


Very cool watch, really grows on you.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

ZM-73 said:


> Pegasus Mecurio
> View attachment 13132864
> 
> View attachment 13132865


Very cool watch, really grows on you.
G


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Speedy Sunday
Cheers


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

IWC Portuguieser Chronograph Automatic.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Seiko SPB051

Enjoy the Seiko Prospex pics review :

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4598579&share_type=t

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Back to the DC 66 Si...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Very cool watch, really grows on you.
> G


Thanks, I'm really liking it. Was a present from my brother. Pre-owned in very good condition.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

.. Tisell flieger..


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Oris Sunday for me












G


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Seaforth just before jaunting off to a Mother’s Day brunch.


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

70s BWC


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Mother's Day to all moms


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been this one all weekend.


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

First Bertucci.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Last night @ event in the historic Los Angeles Theater on S. Broadway. Opened 1931 w/Charlie Chaplin's "City Lights" premiere w/Albert Einstein attending. Bit musty now, but apparently being renovated soon.
Happy M-Day to all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Explorer i


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

EMG DL 63









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Gruppo Gamma

Sent from my Note


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki. Happy Mother's Day to the WUS Moms out there!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

OfficerCamp said:


> Hamilton Khaki. Happy Mother's Day to the WUS Moms out there!


Fact: best watch ever.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Same watch though a few days old pic. I love how it handled all the challenges of the tropics...


----------



## drewlgt (Jul 12, 2013)

Whoops. Left the house in a hurry today.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Helm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wearing the same watch Bill Gates rocks!


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

Working Mother's Day Duet and wearing this ugly thing..


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

AP Extra Thin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

IWC 3700









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sinn 103 St

OCBD + Acrylic = Vintage Weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)

Rado Blue Tiger









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Evening switch to the Farer for dinner out with the fam









Turbo says Hi


----------



## eyfa (Feb 21, 2015)

Have a good week for all!

am - pm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Trying to decide which Celadon Yue Fei to wear with a navy suit for a dapper evening out... What say you guys?


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

No bully please 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

Yesterday at the beach...








Today at work...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Kessel Melody Alarm.

I had one of these as a kid and took it apart to try to figure out how it worked.
(It didn't survive...)
So when I saw one for sale recently I just grabbed it for the sake of nostalgia.
It's as dodgy quality as I remember the original being but fun to have in my collection nonetheless.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)

U1 pro...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## paulie8777 (Sep 4, 2017)

Monday morning with my Pelagos LHD on rubber strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

My brand new Steiny OVM 39. Loving it!


----------



## jlind (Jan 16, 2017)

Seiko E-6B Slide Rule
SSA001; 4R37A; Oct 2011


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and happy Monday everyone ☀
I am wearing the Maurice Lacroix Aikon with the blue clous de Paris dial.

Have a great day. 
B


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Newly acquired 1970ish Heuer Camaro









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I didn't really lust after this watch when it first came out, but thought I'd try it due to the the sub $500 sale price I found. It exceeded my expectations, so I also sourced the bracelet. One of my favorites now.


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Sinn 903 St B E. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Stowa Flieger today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Skx today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

motzbueddel said:


> Sinn 903 St B E.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Sinn is gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Today ....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Vintage King Seiko on Hodinkee twee strap for me!


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

One of the better bracelets in the business.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Omega for Office Duty









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning! Vulcain still has that new watch smell ...


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

SMP on new ToxicNATO in jungle green 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Sixties today
Cheers


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm all right! I might lose most of my second toe! Only time will tell...


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Armida A12. 









Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

Just arrived









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Summer



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Airman today:


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Airman today:

View attachment 13137643
View attachment 13137645


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Airman 18 GMT Royal Swiss Gold Ref. 3866


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

MG finally out of storage for the summer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Very excited my two WUS edition watches came in today!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

It's dirty, I know.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Double post sorry.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Fitted a fresh stem and battery, right back in service.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Black Bay


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Rangeman


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Still working! Keeping me company is my Tactico TC2 Expedition.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Well, it's speedy Tuesday in Melbourne today :-d


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

sammers said:


> Newly acquired 1970ish Heuer Camaro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome purchase! You nailed it!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm starting to want to wear this every day.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boldr Voyager on canvas tonight


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## blueforest89 (Jan 3, 2015)

Basin "diving"









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Not your regular Seiko SKX013


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I just came across this Orvis Quartz titanium watch which was one of the first in my rediscovery of watches. I like it!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow!
:-! :-!



sammers said:


> Newly acquired 1970ish Heuer Camaro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Glycine Lagunare all day.
First post in a few days. It's been crazy busy lately.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Stoner1974 said:


> Just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this Zenith! Pure class! Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)

this one


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT for a quiet evening at home.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sinn EZM3 on Toxic NATO


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

I don't know how that unit's insignia has stuck with me. I was never in it, don't think I ever worked with them, but yet I saw it and immediately knew it was army and it was something to do with airborne


umarrajs said:


> Airman today:
> 
> View attachment 13137643
> View attachment 13137645


Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Still with this. I really am liking it









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

It's been hot in the valley (LA) recently, and all of my watches are now too tight.

On a lark, I put the Ginault bracelet on my Oris divers sixty five movember edition. It's perfection.

The Ginault bracelet is twice as nice as the Oris bracelet, and the adjustable clasp is really convenient. Look at how nice the end link is!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Prospex Sky


----------



## cruizn (Apr 16, 2018)

work spec seen some tough days on site


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Tsar in the early-morning sun


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Nevets750 said:


> Awesome purchase! You nailed it!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Thanks! I wasn't sure about the small size and it's my 1st chronograph so the Speedy was definitely the main contender but this one just spoke to me and the Speedy will always be out there in future.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

montu63 said:


> That Sinn is gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot, mate!

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

prometheus ocean diver on Iso


















G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lornegifford (Oct 31, 2011)

The original Field Engineer, which serves as my daily wear and testbed for modifications, and the latest one made, which has a very nice pre-production grey/blue teju strap on it. I really like the right hand pic, partly because it's actually in focus, but mainly because it shows the chameleon effect of the dial under colours and light.


----------



## safwan44 (Mar 15, 2018)

My favorite









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I like strong coffee, but dude that will knock your socks off!


jovani said:


>


Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Seiko 6139









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Turkey bacon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Back again for day three. This might be the longest I've ever worn this watch, though I doubt it'll make it the full month.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@Kulprit, it looks good! I find something satisfying about these Seiko solar divers. I like the colors on yours, and that the date window is where it is. Mine has it at 3 o'clock with a cyclops (which I don't think I care for).

What size is your wrist? It's a little big on mine but I'm stubborn.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Tissot Sport V8 T039.417.16.057.02


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday;-)


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> @Kulprit, it looks good! I find something satisfying about these Seiko solar divers. I like the colors on yours, and that the date window is where it is. Mine has it at 3 o'clock with a cyclops (which I don't think I care for).
> 
> What size is your wrist? It's a little big on mine but I'm stubborn.


Thanks!

I love this color combo but I think I'd wear it more on a five-ring Zulu. I have about an 8" wrist so the stick silicone strap, while it fits, can't be made loose enough to be comfortable.

And while I've never been gentle with any of my tool watches, because this is an LE, I do get a little paranoid about dinging it up. I used to not care about such things, but since I've started paring down my collection, just about everything I own could end up being for sale at some point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Seamaster 300 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monta Triumph today. Haven't worn it much with the recent arrivals. I want to wear the JLC all the time. Felt bad


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I hope everyone has a wonderful Timex Tuesday!


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sarb033









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Hulk today
Cheers


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

ten13th said:


> Instagram: ten13th


Wow, that's a really great shot. The indices are so sharp that they catch the light almost as if they're lumed. Gorgeous. What a watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

brian2502 said:


> Not your regular Seiko SKX013


Nice mod!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

New Red Rock strap for my LPP


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

Omega GSOTM with custom strap by dangerous9









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

A tough guy


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

jam karet said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where'd ya get that strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

MitchCumsteen said:


> Where'd ya get that strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Erika's Originals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Siblings posing for the photo shoot.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

jam karet said:


> Erika's Originals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Got the "Blues" Grand Seiko style.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mercer Durham proto tonight


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This was the bomb









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Garcia242 (Jan 22, 2018)

Wearing my wife's Omega SMP 36mm.
It was just sitting there on her dresser not being worn, so I figured she just wanted me to wear it to work


----------



## GnarKing (Nov 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insanevette (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Like yesterday ;-)


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Roue SSD 3


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

New arrival. Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on a Horween leather strap.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Anonimo on ostrich leather


















G


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

IWC Mark XV









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cruizn (Apr 16, 2018)

was a standard skx this morning freshly modded now


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Dark









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sammy this morning. Trying to warm back up to larger watches.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

For lack of mod list, I will guess, gen 1 Monster dial, generic chapter ring, a hand set, and bezel insert?.... Please guys, for those of us who currently haven't done this on their own watch, can you please list the modding parts in your custom build or is it something you don't want to share for some reason?


cruizn said:


> was a standard skx this morning freshly modded now


Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Oldie but a goodie...









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

sammers said:


> IWC Mark XV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the strap! Where can I get one from?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Love the strap! Where can I get one from?


That's from cheapestnatostraps. The quality is average but they are cheap!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Been wearing the JLC Master Control Date on a blue French veg tan leather.

Have a great day




























The size is so good for my wrist. Love how it wears. Not too small like some dress Watches I've looked at but still appropriate.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cruizn (Apr 16, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> For lack of mod list, I will guess, gen 1 Monster dial, generic chapter ring, a hand set, and bezel insert?.... Please guys, for those of us who currently haven't done this on their own watch, can you please list the modding parts in your custom build or is it something you don't want to share for some reason?
> 
> sorry mate first timer got lost in the moment,3X bezel , planet ocean bezel insert , silver marked chapter ring, domed sapphire and hands all from yobokies and yes its a monster dial from skx779 with super oyster bracelet first time modding cheers


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Great thanks! Good job! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Wednesday


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

1947 Tissot Antimagnetique in a 14ct gold case:


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning.
> Been wearing the JLC Master Control Date on a blue French veg tan leather.
> 
> Have a great day
> ...


Looks like a keeper, Brice


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

1947 Tissot Antimagnetique in a 14ct gold case:
View attachment 13141943


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Undone dWh chrono on an SB CincyStrapWorks NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Sirius Manufacture today
Cheers


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Oris 65 «.no date.» Topper Limited Edition

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Nomos Orion Date Weiss. 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Uhrmensch said:


> Sirius Manufacture today
> Cheers
> View attachment 13142199
> 
> View attachment 13142201


That is a beautiful watch! The combination of it and the color of your shirt made me think of a favorite childhood candy I loved, Colored sugar buttons on white paper!








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

New kid on the block. Running +2 seconds/day so far!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## safwan44 (Mar 15, 2018)

Sun's out in chi-town









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Movie theater lume









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

CW Bronze Trident









Sent from my Note


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

New arrival on Monday ... I'm so besotted with this watch that I wrote my very first review ...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/review-13a-pilot-watch-4706961.html

Have a nice day, all!


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Zenith Chronomaster El Primero


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Apia said:


> Like yesterday ;-)


Incredible!


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Go NU!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five digit LV today with some of my favorite spring flowers


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Checking out my mate new toy, McLaren 720S.






G


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

siranak said:


>


Sensational.










Speedmaster


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Looks like a keeper, Brice


I think you're right


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ocean Rover ND, blue/Gold bezel and the infamous magical sand lume for the evening


----------



## wschertz (Nov 6, 2012)

Newly acquired Aquis with the midnight blue dial today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Started the day with the Scurfa and then swapped to the Hexa.


----------



## ram71 (Sep 22, 2016)

Old Longines.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Received the Sinn 104 in the mail today. Love it!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

That's a beauty!


castlk said:


>


Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Estoril 300 today







G


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Dukie (Oct 18, 2016)

Vintage Oris from the 90s. Love the art deco dial and the pointer date.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

In support of Prince Harry's upcoming wedding, a 16570 Polar!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sarb 033

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Gino that Borealis is awesome on mesh. |>|>



Watchcollector21 said:


> Estoril 300 today
> View attachment 13143555
> 
> G


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Mornin' everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to my JLC Master Control Date Sector dial on blue French veg tan leather 
Have a great day




























Hard to capture the heat blued hands


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Quartz vs Sistem 51

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Donnerstag!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one seems to be the only watch that can get the SPB053 off my wrist. It is my favorite though.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Streak still going










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Relaxing with a cup of coffee before tackling more yard work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Seiko snzf17j









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

The weather was so nice, I decided to work outside.


----------



## safwan44 (Mar 15, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

peter.thoms said:


>


That is a seriously cool watch with a seriously cool movement. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Reckon this'll be a very long honeymoon ...


----------



## illini675 (Jul 8, 2015)

Mitsukoshi speedy for today


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Classic II today
Cheers


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

Modern Amphion no date.. going to another loving home soon..


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

What a beautiful dayb-). Enjoy. UN Marine Diver.


----------



## odiefer1966 (Feb 8, 2013)

PAM 24


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Polar 16570









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

...


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Gino that Borealis is awesome on mesh. |>|>


Thanks Brian, much appriciated.
You have been missed my friend, happy everything ok on your side.
G


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

flieger


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Zenith Chronomaster El Primero again today


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG Limited Edition


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Back on the bracelet just for the evening.


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen TimeTrack Ana-digi
30-0063
May 1981 Manufacture 
Has a rather unique graphical display for the seconds which is also used for 1/100th seconds in Stopwatch mode.









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Only 39 light years away!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Tacos


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Fortis Spacematic


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

soaking.fused said:


> Tacos


Speedy Gonzalez


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Ignition today.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Happy Friday


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

New arrival. Alpina Startimer AL-372BS4S6B on a Glycine nato strap.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Oris TT1 on ostrich leather












G


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

The one that started this obsession.


----------



## iBlake (Jan 1, 2017)

Nothing fancy but that blue is sexy.


----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

Just had an Indigo Bunting at my feeder.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

UFO


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


>










Stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Andrew T said:


> Stunning!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers Andrew. 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Now that I'm on a one-watch-per-month rotation, I could just post the same photograph 30-days in a row, but that would be dishonest (plus the dates on the dial would be wrong, and that would drive me crazy). So here's a picture virtually indistinguishable from the one I posted yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Big presentation in about an hour ...feel like I'm gonna throw up, just like every year. Work sucks ...
My wife pulled out my lucky tie, a/k/a Old Billy Baroo, and her favorite watch (a/k/a WTB) for me to wear ...btw, WTB means "way too big"

















I hope nobody else throws up today!!! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

*Combat B19 on sailcloth*


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Grand Seiko Snowflake


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Favre-Leuba Raider Deep Blue


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

another pic


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Lander GMT on French veg tan blue leather today.

Have a great day. And TGIF 




































Swapped straps between the JLC and Farer.


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)

On the way to pick up my #1 girl. My blue eyed- blond haired- Mexican daughter.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

GMT for Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Marine Chrono today
Cheers


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

RGM 107 for me!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

My grandfather's watch


----------



## Drak (Jun 7, 2015)

in early evening


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday members:-!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sinn 556 Weiss on Aaron Bespoke Stingray


----------



## illini675 (Jul 8, 2015)

TGIF!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sinn 556 Weiss on Aaron Bespoke Stingray


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Had one of my Seiko Monacos on earlier today, but love me some Daytona!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Bell & Ross Br03-92 Commando










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Dropped just in time for a rainy day


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

maylebox said:


> Speedy Gonzalez


That was hilarious 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Took a drive down the Ace Cafe, meeting a couple of friends.
On wrist with the TC2




































































Apologies for the amount of pics.
G


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

brunemto said:


> another pic


That really is something else. How do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Friday, finally!

Headed to the coast with the family this weekend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

MadsNilsson said:


> That really is something else. How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. An amazing watch, very big tool but soooo cool.










Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

The Great White on another in an endless series of gray days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Pure 70s.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_san (Nov 11, 2017)

A timex without its loud seconds hand!









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Took a drive down the Ace Cafe, meeting a couple of friends.
> On wrist with the TC2
> View attachment 13147817
> View attachment 13147819
> ...


I'm jealous now . 
A fair bit of Italian exotica there Gino, and certainly no reason to apologise for the pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mj043 (Jan 19, 2017)

Seamaster 36mm today!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the weekend with the JLC Master Control Date Sector dial on French Barenia leather


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

She's getting into position for a head rub. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

JLC NSA Today


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## IPwatch (Oct 9, 2009)

Victorinox for tonight








Sent from my MI 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steverockalot (Apr 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Rocking the PAM


----------



## bmil128 (Apr 16, 2008)

At the kids' swim meet tonight


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Enjoying my new Sinn 104!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Fortis









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Never apologise for awesome photos G.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Took a drive down the Ace Cafe, meeting a couple of friends.
> On wrist with the TC2
> View attachment 13147817
> View attachment 13147819
> ...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BB


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Gino my son would enjoy the bikes and the cars at Ace Cafe.
He and his GF both ride. He has the Ducati.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Devil Ray









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

brunemto said:


> Thank you. An amazing watch, very big tool but soooo cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It IS very cool and quite different. The small seconds hand (?) looks very very cool. What size is your wristt?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

MadsNilsson said:


> It IS very cool and quite different. The small seconds hand (?) looks very very cool. What size is your wristt?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.
Yes, a rotating disc with a micro second hand.
The Raider is quite chunky, 44 mm and 52 mm lug to lug.
My wrist is a flat 17 cm.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> I'm jealous now .
> A fair bit of Italian exotica there Gino, and certainly no reason to apologise for the pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrew, you are a gent sir.
Fantastic evening, really friendly, you get to sit on diffrent bikes and sometimes ride them, even the police joined in with their bikes, over 300 bikes in the end. 
G


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Bernhardt Submersion #USA


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Gino my son would enjoy the bikes and the cars at Ace Cafe.
> He and his GF both ride. He has the Ducati.


Thank you so much Brian,
Your son has amazing taste, I love the both the bikes, I have the Ducati as well, 
The meets at the ace cafe are amazing, your son would love them, really friendly, and the atmosphere is electrifying, you can talk to anybody, everyone so accommodating, I rode a BMW last night, the owner said take it for a spin, so cool. Never meet him before, after a few hours of chatting to everyone & anyone, about 50/60 of the guys went for a spin to Uxbridge and back, about 15 miles away, but seeing all the bikes together on the road is awsome sight. And the weather was perfect for it as well.

A big hello to the family for me, especially the riders.
Gino.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

FL Raider again


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Double post...


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Yesterday. Plate on wrist ;-)


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

The future is still Orange 
(if you're old enough to recall the ad)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

New receipt yesterday 5/18 of this Invicta Speedway. Loving it so far.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

GMT C


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TC2 Expedition today













G


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Morning with the blue Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy the weekend


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

8926ob


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

I may not crew a C-130 anymore, but I can fondly remember those times with a Trintec.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Wearing a King Seiko 5626-7000. Desperately want to change out the hazy scratched crystal


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

Went with the G-DUB 5000. Super comfy 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

PAM5 today
Cheers


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

EQUINOX..........


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Ragl said:


> EQUINOX..........
> 
> View attachment 13150189


I have an anthracite dial with blue hand. Haven't yet opened it or put it on yet. I bought two and sold one straight away.

How do you like the lume?


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

While checking my Explorer against time.gov, I took a moment to contemplate one of life's key questions:









RMG COE?









Or the 151? The ability to have this as a conundrum is a sharp reminder of how incredibly lucky I have been, starting first and foremost with the land of my birth, which is why I want something American made, at least mostly American made ... Anyway, didn't mean to get all mushy, I know it's just a watch ... have a great weekend all!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Thank you so much Brian,
> Your son has amazing taste, I love the both the bikes, I have the Ducati as well,
> The meets at the ace cafe are amazing, your son would love them, really friendly, and the atmosphere is electrifying, you can talk to anybody, everyone so accommodating, I rode a BMW last night, the owner said take it for a spin, so cool. Never meet him before, after a few hours of chatting to everyone & anyone, about 50/60 of the guys went for a spin to Uxbridge and back, about 15 miles away, but seeing all the bikes together on the road is awsome sight. And the weather was perfect for it as well.
> 
> ...


Cheers Gino. Sounds like the perfect night was had by all.
Amazing that the BMW owner would do that.

42mm Khaki for the morning/afternoon.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese (Oct 30, 2017)

May not be a "strap monster", but I think it can be a bit fun.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Big flieger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kravitz (Aug 24, 2014)

vintage Seiko World Time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

OM


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Switched to this while cleaning the garage earlier. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

NTH Barracuda


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

My two watch collection


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Chow Time









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Got this one in the mail today.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

IWC on RedRockStraps









Sent from my Note


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Sat night. Running errands and loving the Sinn 104.


























BTW The final pic shows that I was listening to the German band, the Scorpions...appropriate with the German watch!


----------



## MartiVltori (Nov 7, 2017)

Good old casio this weekend.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Wabi-sabi Bundeswehr


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Seiko Alpinist Sarb013 today!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Citizen C080 Wingman circa 1991 getting some wrist time today.










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Colombia said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is a beautiful Damasko, Colombia
Love the combo as well, what model is it? 
Looks like DSUB2 but I am probably wrong.
G


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Aquaracer..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bikehomero (Mar 31, 2018)

Conni from 54:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SARB033:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On my way to a Philly-area watch get together.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Chillin' in what is unusually nice weather here in the UK









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Black & orange for me today...




























Happy Sunday to everyone!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Starting today with this one


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning and a great Sunday to all. 
This morning I've been wearing the Alkin ModelOne proto on Art's first weathered canvas  I quite like this combo. 
I'll be switching later as I fly out to JAX for business for a few days. I was contemplating taking only one watch 

Cheers. B


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

LLD on nylon strap for summer!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Lot of bushes to trim today so strapped this one on.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Would love to make the Philly GTG but stuck in the Allentown area watching soccer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

cold and cloudy Saturday


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Pogue









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Cleaned some drains this morning, changed the oil in my car, put gas in my spouse's eternally empty tank, gotta have dinner w/my father-in-law later - definitely need a beater today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

FM Casablanca Chrono today
Cheers


----------



## illini675 (Jul 8, 2015)

The usual suspect.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## lylelolli (May 18, 2018)

'73 Speedie Pro cal. 861.









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Ti Mido Ocean Star on leather


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good morning and a great Sunday to all.
> This morning I've been wearing the Alkin ModelOne proto on Art's first weathered canvas  I quite like this combo.
> I'll be switching later as I fly out to JAX for business for a few days. I was contemplating taking only one watch
> 
> Cheers. B


Obviously that's a joke, taking only one watch, right?


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vioviv said:


> Obviously that's a joke, taking only one watch, right?


Yes. I broke down and packed a second.


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1.1 for the afternoon


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Hockey and Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sons graduation today (preschool)! Silly, but I'm still excited









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> Yes. I broke down and packed a second.


Phew, glad to hear you came to your senses!
Have a great trip, safe travels!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vioviv said:


> Phew, glad to hear you came to your senses!
> Have a great trip, safe travels!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 
Wearing the JLC and packed the Farer plus two straps that'll work on either Watch


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Exellent weather in London, few friends, few beers, in the garden
























pims for the ladies

G


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

What are pims? I'm from the US, pardon my ignorance... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)

Mod


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> What are pims? I'm from the US, pardon my ignorance...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Apologies Slm643, 
The spelling is wrong due to the auto correct.....
Pimms is a drink like Campari often used here in the Uk & Europe as an aperitif.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> What are pims? I'm from the US, pardon my ignorance...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Apologies Slm643, 
The spelling is wrong due to the auto correct.....
Pimms is a drink like Campari often used here in the Uk & Europe as an aperitif.
G
Ah double post now...


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tactico TC2









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorin today


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Watchcollector21 said:


> That is a beautiful Damasko, Colombia
> Love the combo as well, what model is it?
> Looks like DSUB2 but I am probably wrong.
> G


Thanx. It's the dsub1. Just acquired it last week from a member here. There's one in the fs section


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 3...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Exellent weather in London, few friends, few beers, in the garden
> View attachment 13152971
> View attachment 13152975
> View attachment 13152987
> ...


Tasty BBQ Gino.
Looks like you took good care of your friends. 


Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Kinetic evening.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Back to work...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Double post... sorry


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Wore this this weekend...


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Longines Heritage 35mm


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rado D-Star


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Errands/materials day, with me is my faithful friend the Ocean Diver













G


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

BMBY 6139..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Late upload!
New arrival. Montblanc Heritage Chronométrie 112520.


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Gluten Tag, Freunde!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

It's just a hair tricky trying to get the blue indices to pop. I am glad this back on the bracelet.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Starting the week with the SUN025 kinetic.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Oris 65 at Northsea, Germany


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Afternoon change..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Smiling again just looking at this ...


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

... and an hour later chillin' at home


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

NTH Barracuda this fine Monday.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

^Nice colour on the Barracuda!

Spring green for me today
Cheers


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening change






G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Night shift..........again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Speedy. Must get around to polishing out some of those scratches. Only see them if you look really close!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Wearing this fantastic little Shinola Runwell again today.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Happy Monday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

more explorin today


----------



## illini675 (Jul 8, 2015)

Can't help but share on this gloomy, cold, gray day in Chicago. Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Doxa Pro to start the week


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

New arrival and it is truly excellent looking. Other than the blue 103, I think my favorite looking Sinn that I've owned and that includes the regular 103 acrylic, the 103 a s a, the ux, and the u1.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageChris (Oct 5, 2016)

Vintage Liga.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## fzen (Aug 23, 2014)

Mido ocean star. Kids bath time diver


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

IWC XVIII by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Evening swap to finish off the day.
Newly arrived canvas from Felipe @ Wearwatch.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice.
I don't remember seeing this one before.
What's the ref #?



MuckyMark said:


>


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

It's speedy Tuesday time again...

















Have a great day all :-!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Monday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool Jon !


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Vickers/Somme and Sinn don't belong together...............but its been 100 years now............


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

Bernhardt SUBMERSION #USA


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Beautiful sunny day in London, relaxing in the garden with an espresso and my TC3.3 
Before the Teeth hygienist 😐












G


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Speedy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

EX2









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukie (Oct 18, 2016)

Longines Navigation Watch


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Timex Tuesday! Have a nice day all!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

These turtles on bracelet are so comfortable. I switched links from the 6:00 to 12:00 side and it fits like a glove.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki King.

Have a great day members:-!


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Crazy flinque enamel today
Cheers


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Just.marking.time (Mar 16, 2018)

On my way home










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Second day with the hydro









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Office lighting is the worst for watch photos.

Tissot Ballade on suede. Great value prop.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Oris Aquis Red 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Another night shift.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Speedy on a new D9 alligator strap that just arrived.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Freshly serviced. So glad to get this one back. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

F-91W from $6 Amazon sale a little while back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

lunch!


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sorry


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

PAM 184


----------



## john97214 (Oct 22, 2015)

Time Three GMT with indiglo on









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Just.marking.time (Mar 16, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get that jubilee?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Just.marking.time said:


> Where did you get that jubilee?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strapcode/Miltat. Amazon or their website

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

16610LV this Tuesday


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Redentore today...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Mr. Dan Henry and I have been hanging around today.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP 2









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

1970 Whale


----------



## paintingtiger (Nov 12, 2017)

Monta Triumph. Doesn't get much better


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Aqua Terra golf by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Two days in a row...


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Black Bay in the Bay Area...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

zed073 said:


> Nice.
> I don't remember seeing this one before.
> What's the ref #?


Hey Brian I don't know the actual reference #. It's called the Square 2. I believe they discontinued it a few years ago.

Mark


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Max Bill today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Alba chronograph


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Cool photo!



mngdew said:


> Black Bay in the Bay Area...
> 
> View attachment 13159133


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Mark.

Yes long discontinued.
I had never seen one before.

Cheers....Brian



MuckyMark said:


> Hey Brian I don't know the actual reference #. It's called the Square 2. I believe they discontinued it a few years ago.
> 
> Mark


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Seiko skx on isofrane.

Out in the woods with the kids, need a tough watch, Seiko fits the bill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

My Sea Urchin that I bought for a mod but actually love it as is. Gonna buy another one to mod.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

For the first time in a long time....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


>


Incredible!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Still in Florida, at our Jax office... in the picnic area... maybe it's not the employees' picnic area...


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Oris Aquis Red again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Aggie88 said:


>


Now that is a cool watch. What reference is this?


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Vostok albatross on leather










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks. It’s the Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGK003... it’s no longer available. I purchased it from the Japanese auction site, Jauce.com


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks. It's the Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGK003... it's no longer available. I purchased it from the Japanese auction site, Jauce.com



Brey17 said:


> Now that is a cool watch. What reference is this?


----------



## illini675 (Jul 8, 2015)

Quite literally wearing right now :-d


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Today's offering on another lovely day here in the UK









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Took a break yesterday for Timex Tuesday, but honeymoon w/the A-13A continues ...


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Guinand FO for today.









Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rickvarnadoe (Aug 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

GS SBGJ227 "Peacock"


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-)Wednesday🖖🏽


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG Limited Edition on a Colareb strap.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Beautiful sunny day in Ottawa today.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Zenith today
Cheers


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Sinn EZM3 on Hadley Roma cordura strap.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

By the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Home a little early. Back porch, Kindle, and a cup of joe. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

My newest acquisition. What do you think?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Back to this today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

DarthVedder said:


> Oris Aquis Red
> View attachment 13158223
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice version!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Haven't worn this in awhile









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Late posting, but I got the old Gruen out last night.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Just in and I'm loving it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Just picked up the 1938 locally, and of course I didn't start the day without a watch, so currently "Hayeking!"


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

Been wearing the Alpinist today on this new Hadley Roma strap. I dig this combination, going to see how my Glycine looks on a khaki colored version of this strap.









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

SD4K for hump day this week


----------



## SG_Lefty (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

First Seamaster and brings the completion of a dive watch collection.

Second omega and with the Moonwatch I think I have the The two most iconic Omega

Very happy with the watch and the fit and finish. The liquid black dial is just so mesmerizing ..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Panerai Radiomir California 3 Days


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

omeglycine said:


> Just picked up the 1938 locally, and of course I didn't start the day without a watch, so currently "Hayeking!"


Beautiful! Great job catching the applied rose gold numbers in the light. It's a gorgeous watch.










Switched to the Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport for dinner duty.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Flieger


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Happy oyster Wednesday.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

36mm is great


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## maxfounded (Sep 10, 2017)

jovani said:


>


Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxfounded (Sep 10, 2017)

blowfish89 said:


>


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

WIS in training


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Perfect evening for a BBQ.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Swapping these ATM









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Tag









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Wake up at 4:45 and can't get back to sleep? How about instead of sitting up frustrated, I strapped on this G Shock and made my way to the gym which is a very unlikely occurrence at 6 a.m.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Wearing this skxa63. Going to swap the bezel and upgrade the crystal but wearing it as-is today on this admirality grey NATO from Toxic Natos.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

14060









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Painting the front door... no good watches for this... Casio illuminator.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Today will be a 3 watch day. On my way to work this morning but I'll be heading home in the early afternoon before heading back to an awards evening we're having for which I will change watches again.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

Rockin' my new SARB035 on a light grey perlon strap; loving the lume










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sunshine.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning. 
Back to the JLC Master Control Date today and looking forward to flying back home his afternoon.


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## jackh (Dec 14, 2010)

https://i.imgur.com/9YrGjET.jpg


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy b-) Thursday.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Love that strap choice, @Relo60.

I'm wearing this cheap summer beater today. I'm apparently on a solar quartz kick.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sir-Guy said:


> Love that strap choice, @Relo60.
> 
> I'm wearing this cheap summer beater today. I'm apparently on a solar quartz kick.


Thanks Sir Guy. It is the original leather strap that came with the watch. Never bothered to change it as it is one of the most comfortable straps.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Have my yard work watch on today









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

This one today...


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Quake1028 said:


> Incredible!





maxfounded said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you guys !

Here is another nice pic


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BBB


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning!


----------



## SG_Lefty (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

When you couldn't survive your watch not matching the decor of your auto service provider...


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Mk III goodness today
Cheers


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

LHD today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I've tried this Oysterdate on just about everything, and this cheap perlon keeps being my go-to.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Middle school softball game









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Very well-traveled new-old friend


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Turtle


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LVc today


----------



## tommyboy31 (Jan 22, 2017)

The Glycine with a new Hadley Roma strap. Not quite the match I was hoping for, though.









Sent courtesy of Delos, Inc


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dagaz Caribbean









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Uhrmensch said:


> Mk III goodness today
> Cheers
> View attachment 13163327


Omega + Lemania + 1970s = pure awesomeness. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Kind of Blue


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

3rd day this week - happy Friday (...when it arrives in your timezone) :-!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

evening switch to a chrono


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Started the day with the White Monster while watching my son with his new track bike.
Then switched to the Sawtooth for the evening.


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)

Sub day


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko Sportura


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Some more Melbourne in Autumnal glory... Southbank area :-!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Great photo!



gshock626 said:


>


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

C60 on Camo leather.










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wavewave (Feb 13, 2018)

Flieger Chrono


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Haven't worn this sturdy and trusted companion for quite a while...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13165385


Love that watch, but unfortunately too big for my wrist...


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

Dive dive dive...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice! If that was bronze & steel it would say "Captain Nemo" all over it! Aye sir!


Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Dive dive dive...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I would like to see a few more shots of that one! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

There was once a time when I was able to sleep. I think..


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tickorydickorytock (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

And again.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

|> a real spacemans watch,Mars 500 Cosmonaut Chronograph...


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

So glad it's Friday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Accuracy on this one is almost quartz like. Has averaged less than a second a day in the year I've had it.


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Heading out for a movie and we decided to get dressed up.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

My RGM on my new Jack Foster strap! ALL AMERICAN!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy FarerFriday 
Pointing 2 LE today.

HAGWE


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

So I was finally able to give my wife her Mother's Day gift, which arrived on Wednesday after a service and having the outer AR coating removed.









Omega Dynamic III c. 1999 ... Very happy to report that she _loves_ it, and wore it all day yesterday to work. She even let me take a wrist shot last night for "that weird watch cult you belong to." This morning we both wore our Omegas -- my AT was a Xmas gift from her, btw.









I learned a long time ago that the best way to justify buying a new watch is to buy your spouse one first ...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Friday.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

ENJOY THE GLARE! :-! SBBN035.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

El Dubya today
Cheers


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## SvenWang (Jan 20, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Seamaster Friday w 300 MC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sarb033 while at the doctors office









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Even as I sell my collection off, due to perceived value and actual resale, this one will stay till the end.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Had to wear the BC3 so that I'd be reminded it's Friday.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Blue SMP today


----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice, first wild LE I've seen. This one just landed for me today. I've owned all of the GMTs at one point or another now, except your version of the Ponting.



















Jeep99dad said:


> Happy FarerFriday
> Pointing 2 LE today.
> 
> HAGWE


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

atdegs said:


> Nice, first wild LE I've seen. This one just landed for me today. I've owned all of the GMTs at one point or another now, except your version of the Ponting.
> 
> View attachment 13166857
> 
> ...


Thanks 
I could not resist when they sent me a pic of it. Bit of an impulse buy. Managed to snatch #2. No regerts.  loving it. Got a second strap for it. So now I have four Farer straps that can work with both the Lander and Pointing. This one has a cool color scheme for the summer. Still prefer the bluedial of the Lander but love that this one as all numerals and they are pushed out to the outer edge of the dial.

So if you had to rank them all...


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Mid-day swap ... heading to Palm Springs soon w/2 million other Angelenos so figured it was Cocktail Time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Oh man... If I had to rank them, the Lander is definitely the best looking, but I always struggled with the color and finding times to wear it when it wouldn't clash. If I had a larger collection, I'd definitely still have one, but in a 4-5 watch collection it just didn't get worn enough. The Ponting is the most versatile, but also the most boring. Keep in mind, it's only the most boring compared to the other Farer GMTs, and yours has a little more going on than the first version. The Oxley is a little dressier than the others, and it's got some cool old school swagger with the domed matte black dial. I'd have to say the Lander is my favorite, but the Oxley is the best for me. I also just got mine about an hour ago, so that may wear off.



Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks
> I could not resist when they sent me a pic of it. Bit of an impulse buy. Managed to snatch #2. No regerts.  loving it. Got a second strap for it. So now I have four Farer straps that can work with both the Lander and Pointing. This one has a cool color scheme for the summer. Still prefer the bluedial of the Lander but love that this one as all numerals and they are pushed out to the outer edge of the dial.
> 
> So if you had to rank them all...


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

This thing is going to see some salt water action this weekend.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cooling down after taking this one on a 2 mile run.


----------



## SG_Lefty (Aug 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Seven2one to end the week, very ready for the extended weekend


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Is this to big? I don't care... LOL









Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Have a great weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## lavantmj (Sep 5, 2017)

The Vostok


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling SuperOcean 42









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Friday, The Seiko Recraft, Solar Chronograph.









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Seiko M159-5029 from '77.

Apparently Steve Jobs is rumoured to have had one similar...










#GoTiges

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

smfd14 said:


> For Friday, The Seiko Recraft, Solar Chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great strap combo. I love the whole '70s summer vibe to this. Very nice!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

WUS project F71 #BERNHARDT


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

6139-7002..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Damasko DB3 LE for me today...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ronie88 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sir-Guy said:


> Great strap combo. I love the whole '70s summer vibe to this. Very nice!


Thank you Sir!

Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Relaxing with the Raven Defender


















G


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

SKX013 Enhanced by Artifice Horoworks.


----------



## mchilese (Oct 30, 2017)

My dad was over at my house. Had to get a space-watch family picture. Fortis Cosmonaut Chronograph, Omega Speedmaster and a Glycine Airman.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

Guinand Monte Carlo









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Started the day with the White Monster while watching my son with his new track bike.
> Then switched to the Sawtooth for the evening.


Enjoying your pics Brian, really cool.
Love the watch as well.?


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Gino.
Enjoy your weekend.



Watchcollector21 said:


> Enjoying your pics Brian, really cool.
> Love the watch as well.&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer (May 18, 2018)

asrar.merchant said:


> First Seamaster and brings the completion of a dive watch collection.
> 
> Second omega and with the Moonwatch I think I have the The two most iconic Omega
> 
> ...


Gotta say, o do like those Seamasters!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

On our way to Palm Springs for the weekend - and I got my girls (13 & 15) new watches ...



















Plus the wife is sporting her new vintage Omega ...










Today I'm wearing my AT, but since we're coming back tomorrow night, I made sure to pack 2 extra watches ...










Have a great Memorial Day, especially to all our vets, and the families of our fallen soldiers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my Note


----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

First day out for the Mondaine Sbb Evo. I really bought it so I'd have somewhere to put that gorgeous Blood Red from SteveO Leather.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

16610 prepping Memorial Day Weekend BBQ










6 hours later first batch of ribs are out of the smoker


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Double post


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

MakaveliSK said:


> Sent from my Note


Strap? I have the blue and brass and am having a hard time finding a thick blue canvas strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Zenith Captain Winsor Annual Calendar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

One of a small group


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> Strap? I have the blue and brass and am having a hard time finding a thick blue canvas strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a RedRockStraps... Dan is the owner and can be found on etsy. I have 3 of his straps now and love them!!

Sent from my Note


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Enjoying the sunshine this afternoon. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## donnor09 (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

These two today...


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Steppin' out with my lovely Railmaster!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sinnful Saturday









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

mm300


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Watching Game 6 with my most recent acquisition:









Taking a stroll in the yard:


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Steel and gold Black Bay









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Saturday, The Invicta Sapphire Ghost.

Please visit my daily watch blog at www.wrist-game.net

Today's Blog Post, "Unboxing Anticipation"









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MHD SQ1 today.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## VintageChris (Oct 5, 2016)

G shock beater while restoring an old pedal car with my son.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

New 200wr Citizen from Marc at Island.


----------



## wavewave (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello Everybody! Again with my modded flieger chrono


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Monaco GP and Indy500!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Explorer 2 16570









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate0624 (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm on a boat!

Got the submariner wet for the first time since I've owned it for three years.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Sundayb-)🖖🏽

Glycine Airman D12


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

„Green on green" - enjoying a very bitter Jever Pilsener on this warm and humid afternoon.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Here at a family gathering, haven't seen my bro-in-law in 5 years, he's a WIS. Eight hours later, he talked me into this ...










I think it's too big, but hey, everyone needs a hockey puck in their collection ...

NOTE FROM THE FUTURE (5/29/18): It's backordered! Not sure I'm unhappy about this ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Better in stainless


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Vioviv said:


> Here at a family gathering, haven't seen my bro-in-law in 5 years, he's a WIS. Eight hours later, he talked me into this ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

Nearly a week on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

It's such a good match you would think Bremont made the shirt as well


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

It's such a good match you would think Bremont made the shirt as well


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm being watched. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Deauville again. Yaquina Head Newport Oregon


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Another vintage Gallet day.

Multichron 12 - Valjoux 72 movement.


----------



## Protest (Mar 19, 2012)

Carrera with an El Primero Flyback









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Alpina today.


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Zenith supper 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Seiko Srpa83 on a 90° day in Michigan in May no less!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

New acquisition. Love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Something blue today...


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13171517
> View attachment 13171523


!!!!!!!cool!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Ginault OceanRover on a Bonetto Cinturini strap. Love that vanilla scent!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Enjoying Sunday with the Celadon Celestial Silk "Bird of Paradise". The dial is painstakingly hand-embroidered in silk by an artisan according to the millennia-old Suzhou silk embroidery tradition.

Have a momentous start to the new week friends!


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Enjoying Sunday with the Celadon Celestial Silk "Bird of Paradise". The dial is painstakingly hand-embroidered in silk by an artisan according to the millennia-old Suzhou silk embroidery tradition.

Have a momentous start to the new week friends! 

View attachment 13171705


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Enjoying Sunday with the Celadon Celestial Silk "Bird of Paradise". The dial is painstakingly hand-embroidered in silk by an artisan according to the millennia-old Suzhou silk embroidery tradition.

Have a momentous start to the new week friends!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm liking these multiple watch days! Today I call German Sunday.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Citizen Paradigm Titanium


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

My new arrival!


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Constant construction


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Double post, apologies.


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)

Previous gen EM Diver Chronometer with the non-screwdown bezel crown.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Into darkness


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Omega Speedmaster Chron Moonphase









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Happy Memorial Day, one day early...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Water change on aquarium, so a world coral conservation society G. 1999 1yr release.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

My watch must be broken... It should read 5 o'clock...









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Today









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Seawolf


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Another hot & humid day, on this Memorial day, thanks to all the members of the armed services.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Black Bay


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Good morning









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## masterClock (Jan 15, 2016)

Speedy Pro on the wall, CoAxial Moonphase on the wrist. Took the fam to Johnson Space Center yesterday. Somehow it was the first time to see the Speedmaster display outside mission control. Really impressive. Hope everyone has a restful and safe Memorial Day!


----------



## t3mp3st (Mar 31, 2018)

Memorial Day weekend at the beach


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

My 'doing DIY' watch.


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Hope this gets on. Had nothing but trouble with Tapatalk 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)

Dressing down the patrimony with a raw leather strap


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

O


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Memorial Day watch🙏🏽✌🏿️


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## joshk1025 (May 3, 2018)

Celebrating memorial day. Thanks to those who served!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

A nice hue of blue today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

JLC Master Compressor Chronograph at L'Anse Aux Meadows, Newfoundland. 
Go Vikings!


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Fortis F-43. A touch of blue today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Radstom (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Can't belive it's Speedy Tuesday again... already... :-s


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Breitling Colt


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Oris again today, really thought I'd put it on straps but the bracelet is just so comfy and fits me perfectly.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Today is Seiko Samurai on Horween leather












G


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Decided to duck out of work early and relax at the beach










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Ugh....back to work.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to CLT and reality with a full day of meetings after a nice long weekend away, good thing I've got the beautiful ML Aikon on the wrist


----------



## lakiut (Apr 10, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

jovani said:


>


Love this watch. Should have bought one when I had the chance....


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

jovani said:


>


Love this watch. Should have bought one when I had the chance....


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Deep Blue "Smurf" from yesterday. I've been behind in my posting! Not sure what is going on the wrist today for a rare day off!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Seize the day


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokensentences (May 21, 2016)

The girlfriend got me a kizzi strap for the moon watch for my birthday.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## irprof (Jun 19, 2015)

Inspired by a recent thread on watches you keep but never wear, I'm spending this week with the Gruen PanAmerican.


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

I can wear my newest again now that the bracelet is sorted.
UN GMT +/-


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

It's simple, no frills and tough.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

LMM-01 today ...








Thought these cufflinks were lost forever ... found them in my desk drawer! Promising start to a short week! Have a good day all!


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Memorial day timepiece


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Driving to work after a great Memorial Day weekend


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Great White :]


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Seiko SDGZ013









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Again










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

Early modern Type XX (pre-Swatch). The patina is starting to really give it a nice vintage look.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LV Sub to start the short week


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chunky diver today


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

A.M.








P.M.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I found this photo of my first luxury watch, the one that I traded away that started this whole craziness. I was not a big picture taker of my watches, then, but it showed up on Facebook this morning from 8 years ago and I think I must have liked that I saw my reflection in the crystal. Anyway, I think it's the only picture that I have of that watch.

Today, my beautiful, blue datejust II.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Same Panerai, PAM00424 as earlier, different strap. Switched from the dark brown Ponte Vecchio to the lighter nubuck that came with the watch:


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Dupe


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Dynasty 7734


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Colt again today.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Solar Charged









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Back to the JLC Master Control Date Sector dial on blue leather. 
Have a great day


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Protest (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## armandob (Nov 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

They just arrived today ... just for fun: two classic digital ones. Casio F-91W and AE1200Royale.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

The King!


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

Rainy Wednesday morning...


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## tenge (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## TBSDSpaniard (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Waiting for the Dr. with my srpa83! Sorry bad focus.. 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

At the office...

Victorinox DM500 Automatic



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

The "other" Nighthawk with a fresh rotor, back in service.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Straton Synchro with a brand new Geckota racing strap. Love the combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer (May 18, 2018)

tenge said:


>


Mmm!
Those Seamasters just look so clean!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Ambit 3 Sapphire Peak today


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Dbl post for some strange reason.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Finally a break in the rain we've had all day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

SD movie night


----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

Anniversary gift from the missus!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer for a late day at the office


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Tag it...


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dbl post


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my Note


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Green Goddess


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage on Distressed Kaki Canvas *


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

B









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 6458-6000 mid-size 38mm 1983 Kanji


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 6458-6000 mid-size 38mm 1983 Kanji


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## asmetana (Mar 3, 2014)

Speedbird III

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

This skx009 with new atlas bezel and all blue insert. I have it on a blue and gray NATO from Toxic Natos.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

expy i


----------



## gfabbri (Apr 21, 2018)

Raven Venture in Boston









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Let's go


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Pasha de Cartier :]


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## bikehomero (Mar 31, 2018)

Since it's here, only the Seamaster 300:


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

First time wearing the baby snowflake out of the house


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

double post


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Dan Henry 1968


----------



## TBSDSpaniard (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning! Is this day over yet?


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

ZM-73 said:


> Dan Henry 1968
> View attachment 13182057
> 
> View attachment 13182061


DH makes some really cool watches! Quality is outstanding, and I love this one!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

_Seiko SNE435 PADI solar diver_

I've come to appreciate the plongeur minute hand on this one. It really catches the eye! This was during a rainstorm this morning and it still pops. Pretty legible; it's becoming a fun grab-and-go.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Wearing my Laco Mannheim today. 










Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Black Bay on a Bond


----------



## SelmerSuperAction80II (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## SwissArmyTenor (Aug 20, 2017)

Just purchased this morning, a new-to-me Omega, my first truly higher-end watch (I have a Citizen Signature Grand Classic - not sure how 'high end' that is, but love 'em both).

Odd - the end of the second hand is yellow viewing via my desktop in the pic, but actually red.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Breaking the streak...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Oris Divers GMT









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)

Thought I'd switch things up a little from earlier.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Start of a new month already. 01 June 2018 and a GWG1000 today.

First day of winter here too :-(


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Double AGAIN, FFS.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sorry the Pic is so big. Can't figure out how to edit the size...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

7two1 this Thursday


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Monaco gulf edition today









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mchilese (Oct 30, 2017)

Timex Thursday! That doesn't really work, does it?









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I'm impressed with the subtle details of this family owned Swiss made piece. Applied markers and dots, bordered date field, applied ring below the markers and a waffle pattern on the inner dial are nice touches.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Just picked up my SRP641 from the DHL dude. 


__
https://flic.kr/p/KAiRBS


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Seiko SDGC017, came in yesterday. Review: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/incoming-seiko-bacardi-sdgc017-4710609-2.html


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

slideit said:


> Just picked up my SRP641 from the DHL dude.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/KAiRBS


I thought this had gold highlights and crown?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Slm643 said:


> I thought this had gold highlights and crown?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


You're right in that it looks a bit muted in my first photo. Is it clearer here?



__
https://flic.kr/p/27Jczqc


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Casual Friday peeps... have a great one when it hits !


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Dbl post eek... (something up)


----------



## Aspidistra (Aug 4, 2016)

FANTASTIC WATCH


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yes thank you!


slideit said:


> You're right in that it looks a bit muted in my first photo. Is it clearer here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

R









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfhead (May 20, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> DH makes some really cool watches! Quality is outstanding, and I love this one!


Thanks, the quality is outstanding (even more so when you take the price into account). I know the '63 and '70 are the most popular, but this is my favourite DH. Got it last year when DH had a 20% off sale for this one and the '47.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Cartier Santos.


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer (May 18, 2018)

Ahh an Alienware in the background!
A gamer by chance???

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Thursday, The Helgray Hornet Fighter.

Please visit my watch blog at www.wrist-game.net

Today's blog post, my recommendation for a beach / pool watch.









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer (May 18, 2018)

Ffs 
Something is up with tapatalk 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## sagialkobi (Oct 18, 2013)

dantan said:


> Cartier Santos.


What a beautiful hunk of steel!


----------



## sagialkobi (Oct 18, 2013)

dantan said:


> Cartier Santos.


What a beautiful hunk of steel!


----------



## calpika (Apr 30, 2013)

Almost midnight










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TGI Friday, another busy week nearly over. 
Oris BC4



















G


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

calpika said:


> Almost midnight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, just saw one of these beauties in the window of my local AD today ! Stunning in the flesh, even behind glass ! Nice watch fella !


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Let's go


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Th3CrypticGamer (May 18, 2018)

Mhutch said:


>


Those Sinn watches are starting to grow on me!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

MKII Paradive Gen 3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer (May 18, 2018)

Wearing the Scuba Fin today
TGIF!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sinning this Friday morning.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The new Monta OK diver is in for a test drive and I'm glad I ordered one  This is the gilt dial version and I like the laquer black one too. It wears so nice, spot on for my wrist.


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer (May 18, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> The new Monta OK diver is in for a test drive and I'm glad I ordered one  This is the gilt dial version and I like the laquer black one too. It wears so nice, spot on for my wrist.


Indeed it does look nice

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

New month, new streak.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

While I certainly don't mind a tall watch, I've got to say a watch with a slim profile like this is still the most comfortable









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> The new Monta OK diver is in for a test drive and I'm glad I ordered one  This is the gilt dial version and I like the laquer black one too. It wears so nice, spot on for my wrist.


Yeah, that is a really nice one Jeepy...


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Retro Seiko for a sunny (finally ☔) Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pimmsley said:


> Yeah, that is a really nice one Jeepy...


Thx. They've really done a fine job with this second gen OK Can't wait to see the Monta blue version too


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Wearing the Casio diver today. TGIF!


----------



## YellowBullet (Apr 25, 2014)

SM 300









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

F'g A Friday!


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Staff lounge on call till 13:00.. Then off to Thailand for two weeks!


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Farer Oxley GMT


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hamilton Intra-matic 68. With Ellen Jewett's Of Allure and Power.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## gfabbri (Apr 21, 2018)

Urban Venture with the Raven









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

taking the baby snowflake to work today, Happy Friday!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Enjoy your Friday members:-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Friday vibes


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

This. Happy Friday.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just got a Hamilton Khaki Belowzero form a WUS member ... This watch is a beast and I love it!









Sent from my Note


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gppittjk (Dec 7, 2016)

Repping my alma mater... and matching the best unis in all of college football!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Just slipped on the SKX for the evening. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

Finally got the bracelet resized.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sometimes even if you already posted this watch today you need to do it again.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Strap thoughts?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Cheap Thrill, parnis 44mm manual wind









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm ready to start the weekend with the Farer Lander GMT


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening swap to the Samurai













G


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Whoops!









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## mchilese (Oct 30, 2017)

In front of a class gift at my wife's high school. It's an interactive sun dial! You stand on the current month and your Shadow points to the corresponding colored tile with the hour number. Really cool! Also, there's my Alpinist.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Friday, The Spinnaker Hull Automatic.

Please visit my watch blog at www.wrist-game.net

Today's topic, gifting watches to wedding parties.









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Ton-Up by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Lum-Tec M23









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Blue dial today


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

B&R Diver









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Black5 said:


> Whoops!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I feel better!









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Pazzo (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

DSSD on Toshi Dark Kudu


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Worn this for most of today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

New shoes arrived this morning for my Raven Defender

























G


----------



## fzen (Aug 23, 2014)

Mido ocean star. Saturday morning espressos


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Pelagos for me...


----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

Frugality


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

peter.thoms said:


>


Very nice...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Sat night at the girlfriend's...


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Hydro today at the state lacrosse championship









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday|>


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

drDuka said:


> Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


Like the watch but couldn't make out the brand. What is it?


----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Headed to a Carolina Watch GTG uniting the Charlotte, Charleston and Columbia groups. Hope we have a great turn out.

The Monta OK Proto is joining the party


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Breitling









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Hand-wound and fun to wear.


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

pam 184 :]


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sub while my son plays halo


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Headed to a Carolina Watch GTG uniting the Charlotte, Charleston and Columbia groups. Hope we have a great turn out.
> 
> The Monta OK Proto is joining the party


I have that bad boy on order. How's the gilt dial? Maybe I can sweet talk Justin to seeing the prototype lol.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Saturday switch for Wally World trip









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Always working!! This time with my Zenith El Primero Classic Cars. I did have time this AM though to snag one of the 50 pre-order EMG DL63 Reverse Panda Dial watches that they made available at 10 am today! Excited to see it - but not till August!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sepcivil1 (Dec 31, 2017)

The new Ocean Crawler Navigator in titanium.


----------



## jimiwilli (Mar 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Out at the coast again. This time Washington's.


----------



## Mister Lamb (Jul 22, 2017)

New Staib for my Navi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Scorching hot day and I'm dreaming of a blue lagoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Gave my SKX171 a modern makeover. Really liking it. New sapphire, coin bezel, and silver insert. Maybe eventually do the hands too.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

chrono


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

GMT









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

hopscottch said:


> Scorching hot day and I'm dreaming of a blue lagoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice colors there!


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Killerstraps (Feb 3, 2016)

peter.thoms said:


>


Great shot! Love the flannel too... How is that watch? Seems like a classic to the extreme... yeah?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Exploring b-)














































At the top of the trail there's a beautiful little lake nestled in the mountains, half frozen




























Heard a rumble, looked up, and was able to catch a view of a small avalanche. Unfortunately it was over before I could get my camera into video mode


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual Milgauss.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Pointing II LE


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WastedYears said:


>


These are so nice.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

This









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Citizen Bullhead, the Panda









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

took said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Mustang by any chance?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes we have a couple 


Slm643 said:


> Is that a Mustang by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk












Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

took said:


> Yes we have a couple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My first car in 73!

Yep that's me!








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Slm643 said:


> My first car in 73!
> 
> Yep that's me!
> View attachment 13188795
> ...


THAT IS AWESOME!!!

Success is no accident. ...


----------



## watchabel (May 4, 2017)

Springdrive Sunday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> My first car in 73!
> 
> Yep that's me!
> View attachment 13188795
> ...


Love the pants


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Pan-Europ


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Preparing the machine ready for the trip to Spain next weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer (May 18, 2018)

Knives and Lint said:


> Exploring b-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!
Beautiful countryside!
Where is that??? (Nice pics btw).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Preparing the machine ready for the trip to Spain next weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awsome Andrew, 
Have a fantastic trip, take plenty of pics, makes me want to take a road trip on my bike.
Love this watch. 
Casio should give you shares in the company.&#55357;&#56836; You have built up an amazing collection mate. Love it.
G


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Awsome Andrew,
> Have a fantastic trip, take plenty of pics, makes me want to take a road trip on my bike.
> Love this watch.
> Casio should give you shares in the company. You have built up an amazing collection mate. Love it.
> G


Thanks so much Gino, it means a lot.
You're right, though I've possibly too many Casio watches,but they're addictive (and affordable).
Looking at the road trip- 2k miles in 10 days, just me with the wife on pillion .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Helm Vanuatu V3 w Strapcode divers clasp


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Big and fun for Sunday.


----------



## Dukie (Oct 18, 2016)

Yesterday's barbecue with the Rolex GMT Master II because i find it very important not to mess up time zones between salsicce and the steak (fingerprints from the salsicce).


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Quality patio time this morning....


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

Sinn 836









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Dukie said:


> Yesterday's barbecue with the Rolex GMT Master II because i find it very important not to mess up time zones between salsicce and the steak (fingerprints from the salsicce).


You are absolutley right mate, 
Very important not to mess B R B Q time, especially if the salsicce have been made with fennel seeds.&#55356;&#57210;&#55356;&#57207;
Love the watch. 
G


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Crosswind Special


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Andrew T said:


> Thanks so much Gino, it means a lot.
> You're right, though I've possibly too many Casio watches,but they're addictive (and affordable).
> Looking at the road trip- 2k miles in 10 days, just me with the wife on pillion .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be safe my friend, 
Take a break when tired, and enjoy the trip. 
G


----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Been wearing this Damasko DC 66 Si all day...


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ii


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Bambino for church.


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Draken Tugela










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I retired the SKX for the afternoon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

Seamaster GMT =]


----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Halios Seaforth II. This will be one of my go to summer watches!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

krpdm said:


> Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr


Me too.


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Th3CrypticGamer said:


> Wow!
> Beautiful countryside!
> Where is that??? (Nice pics btw).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks!...It is a spot in Washington state in the Cascade Mountains called Lake 22. After about a 2.5-3 mile hike up the trail, you start to see snow, and then soon you're greeted by this beautiful lake. It's a wonderful place to visit and a nice little day hike for the family.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## mchilese (Oct 30, 2017)

It's Glycine Sunday!









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

MK II by jppellet, on Flickr

MK my day!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New DAN HENRY 1968 on Clockwork Synergy ostrich leather strap...


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

JLC Triple Date Moonphase









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Th3CrypticGamer (May 18, 2018)

Knives and Lint said:


> Thanks!...It is a spot in Washington state in the Cascade Mountains called Lake 22. After about a 2.5-3 mile hike up the trail, you start to see snow, and then soon you're greeted by this beautiful lake. It's a wonderful place to visit and a nice little day hike for the family.


Thanks...looked beautiful

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Yesterday










Today


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Casey Watson (Jun 3, 2018)

Tell me what you think.


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Sunday, The Renato Master Horologe Moonphase.

Please visit my blog at www.wrist-game.net

Today's blog post, the most underrated watch brand.









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## The_Vat (Mar 8, 2018)

.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I didn't do a very good job of posting last week. Here are a few that I didn't quite get around to posting. I hope everyone had a great weekend!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual 114300.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

dantan said:


> Rolex Oyster Perpetual 114300.


Mine says hi Dan


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> Mine says hi Dan
> 
> View attachment 13191739


I believe that yours said, "G'day"!

Do you know how many times I've wondered whether I should've purchased a Rhodium Dial like yours?!

Yours looks great!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

dantan said:


> I believe that yours said, "G'day"!
> 
> Do you know how many times I've wondered whether I should've purchased a Rhodium Dial like yours?!
> 
> Yours looks great!


Thanks Dan, and i'll have you know it was your blue one that caught my eye and drew me to the big R..olex... you wear it well


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> Thanks Dan, and i'll have you know it was your blue one that caught my eye and drew me to the big R..olex... you wear it well


Thank you!

I am happy to empower.

The new Black Dial and White Dial Oyster Perpetual's look amazing, too!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

After a week this thing still sparkles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

HAMILTON Thin-O-Matic


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Starting the week with the Pirhana













G


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

dantan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am happy to empower.
> 
> The new Black Dial and White Dial Oyster Perpetual's look amazing, too!


Yes, I cant stop thinking about thar black dialled OP39mm... oh my...7

Edit: just to clarify so I'm not being accused of ever changing my story, i meant i saw the blue OP39 (that you also have) at an AD and it drew me in to Rolex...and you do indeed wear it well :-!


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Mark XV FTW!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Luna Pilot


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary Limited Edition.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## LukasFischer (Apr 2, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back to "the one".


----------



## Ra-Horakhty (May 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

dantan said:


> Omega Railmaster 60th Anniversary Limited Edition.


Love the anniversary Railmaster.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Bummer. Need to try some polywatch on this 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monta Monday  with the Gen2 Ocean King Prototype on bracelet. I love the watch overall but can't decide with version I prefer 
It's a great size that should work for a wide share of the market and love the proportions Finish is top notch as expected from Monta now and the lume is good too.


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New strap for my Dan Henry 1947...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

New strap for my Dan Henry 1947...

View attachment 13192933


View attachment 13192935


View attachment 13192937


View attachment 13192941


View attachment 13192943


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Have a nice day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

All alone on my floor of the campus today, so it's bare feet and a Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

This just landed. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-):-! Monday


----------



## illini675 (Jul 8, 2015)

Enjoying the final days with my panda b-)


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Maybe I won't sell it after all. Like it on this strap a lot!!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

New today, and wearing the custom strap I had EKStraps (@rene.r) make for it. Not 100% sure on the size yet, still feeling it out. I usually like 38-40mm depending on styles, and this is the 37mm model.


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

#macromonday 
Sporting the Gallet Multichron 12. 
1969 vintage, powered by Valjoux 72 movement.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Makes a great burger timer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

EMG DL 63









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

This just in:


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Yawn&#8230;earlier this evening:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Patek


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I think I'll go back to one watch for the week, starting with the Bambino.


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

seiko Sarb for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Was wearing my Seawolf...until my Seawolf arrived.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!:-!:-!


----------



## The_Vat (Mar 8, 2018)

Fashion watch Tuesday. Picked up at the Maui Outlets at Lahaina. From before I learnt about watches. Still, it looks good and it keeps good time.


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

It is pretty late in the evening. I am home for the evening, relaxing. No watch necessary


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Late Monday Into Early Tuesday, The Aragon Divemaster T-100 Tritium.

Please visit and subscribe to my watch blog at www.wrist-game.net

New post today under the unboxing / reviews tab: unboxing and mini-review of the Tsao Baltimore, Founder's Limited Edition.









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## psycho_san (Nov 11, 2017)

Have a good one everybody









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

This week: SNKL07 with blue-beige strap. (picture from yesterday)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OMEGA


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Blue tuesday









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Khaki Field Mechanical on the streets of Saigon. I thought it fitting as I _am_ here to do battle with some Northern Vietnamese individuals. Figuratively speaking.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Wearing the cartier tank for the looooooooong meeting tuesday.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

WastedYears said:


> Khaki Field Mechanical on the streets of Saigon. I thought it fitting as I _am_ here to do battle with some Northern Vietnamese individuals. Figuratively speaking.


That's the manual winding version right? the lume and nato color just working so well.

Very nice.


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Tuesday speedy again ?
















:-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

iam7head said:


> Wearing the cartier tank for the looooooooong meeting tuesday.


Great watch!!

One day one of those will be mine!!

PS

Thats the Cartier not the plug sockets, I've got them already )


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

iam7head said:


> That's the manual winding version right? the lume and nato color just working so well.
> 
> Very nice.


Yep, 2018 manual wind version. Nato is a Toxic Nato strap. I'm honestly not a big fan of the OEM strap.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

As much as I love this Uncle Seiko canvas strap, because I never take my watches off it's starting to get a little gamey. I have another Erika's Originals Vintage MN on its way to me, so I'm looking forward to swapping this one out so I can throw it in the washer & dryer when the mildew gets overpowering.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Speedy reduced


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

This BC3 is way too easy and comfy....









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mark II, the crystal on this one will not scratch as it was retrofited with sapphire crystal 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

I let my daughter do the wrist shot today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

1966 Bulova Accutron Astronaut (on JB Champion mesh).


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Back after a short holiday. Heading to the gym.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Have a great Tuesday:-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Maurice Lacroix Aikon today


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Carrera calibre 6:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SNDD91P1


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Dagaz Tsunami Caribbean. Last day at the beach. Headed home.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Black Bay


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

In the pool, sometimes in the Greek sea, Invicta. (I never set the date at this one, sorry)


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

same post sorry


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

new arrival from the sales corner ... starting my made in America quest (well, partly made in America ... gotta start somewhere.)


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## The_Vat (Mar 8, 2018)

Yeah, yeah, fashion watch. Diesel Mothership. Great conversation starter.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Wearing the new arrived, Hamilton Khaki Pioneer


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

My grail, a little detail I sometimes forget.

Rolex Yacht-Master platinum dial ref 116622


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

VicLeChic said:


> My grail, a little detail I sometimes forget.
> 
> Rolex Yacht-Master platinum dial ref 116622


|>Mine too but with the blue dial


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> |>Mine too but with the blue dial


I thought about swapping the dial at some point, but decided otherwise as I prefer the monochromatic look. I had both platinum and sunburst blue in my hand at the AD and I had no hesitation. This is very personal though, I can see why most people would prefer the catchy blue dial, it's just not me .


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

I was seriously close to keeping this one in the box and letting it appreciate in value but watches have to be worn


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

WOTD: The Seiko Prospex Diver.

Please visit and subscribe to my watch blog at www.wrist-game.net

My topic today, are smart watches and fitness trackers watches? Also, an unboxing and mini-review of the Tsao Baltimore Founder's timepiece, located under the unboxing / review tab.









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Wearing the Skin Diver.


----------



## Samuel young (Feb 23, 2018)

Today Aquis:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne ND on a USAF canvas


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

When I feel like wearing an enormous watch


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Panerai PAM724









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

This one's on the chopping block, but I'm really starting to reconsider.


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 3 of 7


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Wearing my late Grandfsther's 1975 Seiko with the faceted crystal for my eldest son's high school graduation this evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Cold morning today...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

The Nodus Retrospect arrived today- its only a 40mm but I dont mind at all -wears like a 42. Sandwich dial - Aqua Terra/ Monster teeth- perfect hand lengths on nice quality soft leather strap. Beautiful design & great price!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

" I'm late I'm late for a very important date" SERIUSLY







As the wife says you can only be purposely late, with so many watches. :think:


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

SteelFish.


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

Beer time!









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## thefunkfuzz (Sep 27, 2017)

Just a nuclear submarine strapped to my arm


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Here's one that I've not worn for a long time. Battle hardened after about 12 years with me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Good morning everyone. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

On a nato for the first time









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Laco Genf 861807


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Skx013 on a Strapcode Super Oyster today. It's the only diver I own ATM and I can't find much to dislike about it.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀☺😄 Wednesday


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Movement upgraded to include hacking and hand winding, but not much movement in price.

Day 4


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman black mother of pearl


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Switched it up for a slightly less casual meeting this afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Rado Captain Cook LE. Did a writeup for it in a new thread.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Weiss cal 1001 again ... very interesting history on the ETA/Unitas base movement ...


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Wednesday, The Seiko Recraft, Solar Chronograph.









Please Follow My Daily Watch Blog at https://www.wrist-game.net/


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hump day choice has been on wrist for more than a week..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Enjoying the 1.1 by the pool today


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Caught the blue one!


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Seiko sea urchin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Farer just in









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lilmoja (May 31, 2018)

Wednesday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> Farer just in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Love mine. Got a second one in fact


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Despite living in fear of scratching the acrylic crystal, I can't seem to take this one off.


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Despite living in fear of scratching the acrylic crystal, I can't seem to take this one off.
> 
> View attachment 13200205


I have no such fear... Send the baby to me! ?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Marinemaster


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Pirates Dodgers


----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

The beater









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Congrats Love mine. Got a second one in fact


Thanks Brice!
What other model did you get?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Nice!
Got one coming in as well....lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









MWW Equinox automatic on rally.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

View attachment 13200361


MWW Equinox automatic on rally.


----------



## The_Vat (Mar 8, 2018)

Pulsar for a rainy day


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice! Where did you find the canvas strap?



Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne ND on a USAF canvas


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oris Big Crown Pointer today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

Sitting in Costco carpark. Just munched through a Costco hamburger, will be my last!









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Sunset with the Turtle b-)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> Thanks Brice!
> What other model did you get?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I got the new Pointing II LE

Loved the colors. Great for the summer


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cmann_97 said:


> Nice!
> Got one coming in as well....lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good taste you have


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tom Schneider said:


> Very nice! Where did you find the canvas strap?


It's from @drunkartstraps


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Something blue today. Happy Thursday!


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Picked this up recently for a total bargain and I am actually quite liking it


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Weekend Blues









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Triwa stirling for today









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

a wolf in sheep's clothes

Breitling Avenger Seawolf

stainless steel, stratus silver dial, applied silver baton indices, year 2013 (before the release of the Avenger II Seawolf at BaselWorld2013)


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Right now, Tudor Black Bay S&G...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

MontBlanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim.


----------



## wavewave (Feb 13, 2018)

Enjoy the Thursday! Today my custom Mission Timer 🙂


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Today I went for my Traser Code Green on admirality gray NATO.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Bronze and canvas today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Glycine goodness.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Weiss again ...



















Safety first people!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning 
Wearing the JLC Master Control Date Sector dial on a a Farer blue Barenia strap


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Good taste you have


Great minds think alike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Blue enamel for me!


----------



## jwwilker (Apr 17, 2018)

Newest addition to the collection - Christopher Ward C7 Rapide Automatic. It has a very interesting case - what do you guys think?














Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

on rubber


----------



## system11 (Mar 2, 2018)

Titanium Almaz by Vostok Europe, a particularly nice design and one of their cheaper models.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Same watch but with new shoes. I have to say, as much as I love Erika's MN straps, I'm a little disappointed in the color of this one. I expected these "vintage" to be tan in color with a prominent red stripe, based on the photographs, but in reality it definitely shades more dark olive.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukie (Oct 18, 2016)

Wearing my girlfriend's watch. Oris Alarm from the 90s. 34mm. In the last weeks i like smaller watches pretty much. They give this 60s feeling.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After 3 years I sometimes think I should sell this since I wear my MM more, but then I put it on again and come to my senses.


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Back to Bae









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

JLC Reverso Grande Date :]


----------



## srankin1826 (Nov 26, 2013)

Maurice Lacroix Pontos S Chrono on Bonetto Cinturini 281 cut to fit end links.


----------



## srankin1826 (Nov 26, 2013)

Duplicate


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

This NA. Very pleased with it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Kent302 (May 17, 2018)

My first automatic a Fiyta with NH35N movement.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

...


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Breitling 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Hot off the truck, new to me. JLC Reverso Grande Taille. Promptly swapped out the alligator for something a little more casual, but I'll definitely dress it up once in a while.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

atdegs said:


> Hot off the truck, new to me. JLC Reverso Grande Taille. Promptly swapped out the alligator for something a little more casual, but I'll definitely dress it up once in a while.
> 
> View attachment 13201957
> 
> ...


L H M! that is sweet!

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Guinand Duograph Chrono Classic LE


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Khaki Field Auto 38mm Silver 
on a Cincy Strap Co NATO.


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Rocking the titanium bezel today!


----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

almost 7 bells.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Guys, which stingray strap do you think fits my Celadon Yue Fei better? Navy or grey?


----------



## Crucible (Jul 21, 2016)

The Citizen Leopard Super-Beat I ordered off of Buyee just showed up today.......it was protected by an authentic Japanese Hello Kitty tin along it's oversea journey LOL


----------



## benji19 (Dec 26, 2017)

Eating a nice home cooked meal with my 07 Sub









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nodus Retrospect in today


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

atdegs said:


> Hot off the truck, new to me. JLC Reverso Grande Taille. Promptly swapped out the alligator for something a little more casual, but I'll definitely dress it up once in a while.
> 
> View attachment 13201957
> 
> ...


That's pure class mate
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

atdegs said:


> Hot off the truck, new to me. JLC Reverso Grande Taille. Promptly swapped out the alligator for something a little more casual, but I'll definitely dress it up once in a while.
> 
> View attachment 13201957
> 
> ...


Pure class mate,
G
Double post, apologies


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

brrrdn said:


> JLC Reverso Grande Date :]


Pure class mate,
G


----------



## The_Vat (Mar 8, 2018)

Friday here!


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

ranger for the pm


----------



## NomadAlpha (Nov 22, 2013)

The work beater 😛


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Just in today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Boldr Voyager tonight


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jah said:


> Blue enamel for me!


I love this one


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Awesome Andrew.
You need to let this one out of the box more often.
|>|>



Andrew T said:


> Here's one that I've not worn for a long time. Battle hardened after about 12 years with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OMEGA


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


> Awesome Andrew.
> You need to let this one out of the box more often.
> |>|>


Cheers Brian, it may very well be lounging with me on a Mediterranean beach next week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Enjoy yourself Andrew. I'm sure you deserve it.



Andrew T said:


> Cheers Brian, it may very well be lounging with me on a Mediterranean beach next week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


> Enjoy yourself Andrew. I'm sure you deserve it.


Cheers Brian 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Yardwork duty today.
Began with the DB and now it's time to relax and watch what might be the final NHL game of the season.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## bmil128 (Apr 16, 2008)

Kids' swim meet, SKX getting mods installed right now


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

monsieurxu said:


> Guys, which stingray strap do you think fits my Celadon Yue Fei better? Navy or grey?
> 
> View attachment 13202273
> 
> View attachment 13202275


I vote Navy.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Five digit LV while visiting the Cape Hatteras Lighthouse today


----------



## Johnlee1 (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## t3mp3st (Mar 31, 2018)

New addition to the family


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SKX007K1


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

CW Trident GMT:


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## inspect (Apr 25, 2017)

TGIF


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday:-!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Oris 65 Bronze Bezel









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> Happy Friday:-!
> 
> View attachment 13203975


What a beauty!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun + Drunkartstrap.


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

View attachment 13204059


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Dan Henry 1963


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Dan Henry 1963

View attachment 13204163


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The chronograph hour hand was doing funky things on this one so I sent it to Victorinox for warranty repair.

Happy to report no signs of damage whatsoever, pressure test to the full 10 atm the watch is rated for, and timing reports for both chronograph on and off timekeeping.

Very happy with Victorinox service. Top notch.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

This watch is pretty darn flawless. GADA!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Not sure what makes this blazer an "Explorer" ... is it waterproof?










Wait... I can put my cell phone in this pocket? Cool! But ... where do I put my keys? ... or my money? The other pockets don't have instructions!

Happy Friday all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Laco Genf 861807 (wore it all week!)


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Seiko reverse panda. TGIF!


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Might be casual Friday, but I hadn't worn this Oris Classic Date in a while, so....









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Geez...Is there a better blue dial than this?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

This vintage Seiko always gives me a thrill. There's a few pieces that I have like this one that makes me wonder if I'll ever be able to give up the addiction.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah, so just picked this up......I WISH! Got to preview the new GS limited editions for US market at the Watchtime event last night. Thanks Seiko!


----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

41Mets said:


> Geez...Is there a better blue dial than this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe this...???

View attachment 13204783


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Grinny456 said:


> Maybe this...???
> 
> View attachment 13204783
> View attachment 13204789


Nah 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

41Mets said:


> Geez...Is there a better blue dial than this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I think your old Sinn LE was a pretty spectacular blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

RomeoT said:


> Actually, I think your old Sinn LE was a pretty spectacular blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't disagree with that at all!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Just got it last night! Love it.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Gilty, haha









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Rado Captain Cook LE


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

Fresh off the UPS truck from Watchmann. Damasko DS 30. It's like a Sinn 556i and a Stowa TO2 had a baby. 39mm-yes!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

BB on today


----------



## Duff_Ace (May 27, 2018)

Wearing my BB as well. Love it!


hun23 said:


> BB on today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

I broke out the GMT Master II Coke today. I also broke out the broom in the hopes of a NBA finals sweep. Go Warriors!!!!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

1' 45" ahead after 6 consecutive days.


----------



## The_Vat (Mar 8, 2018)

Baby Monster Saturday


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tockr Air Defender


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Omega speed master professional Apollo xvii LE, early Father’s Day gift from my amazing wife. This makes my Breitling super ocean abyss look like Walmart brand, haha!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kontiki today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Skin Diver.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

His and hers Doxas today


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on Black Crazyhorse Leather
*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Switched to this Hammy tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual 114300 Blue Dial.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday greetings🖖🏽

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Heading out soon in my Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## peter.thoms (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)

Oris Aquis today...


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just got in the mail yesterday from a WUS member. I am loving this!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## bo1180 (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Chrono


----------



## kurt1962 (Nov 13, 2017)

New yesterday the Aragon Divemaster:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Back to the IWC for a formal morning.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nice sunny morning here in Ottawa.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Dan Henry 1947...


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

Dan Henry 1947...

View attachment 13207323


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Had the 6309 Turtle on earlier while working in the backyard, but switched to the Apple Watch when I started chopping wood so I could check my heart rate. It climbed rather quickly. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Day 7 and my recommendation: dress up the date window or get rid of it.


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

Beach bound with my Orient Mako II










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Got to give Omega credit. I didn't think I like the new horizontal teak dial but boy is this silver one sexy. I actually prefer it on the rubber strap but it's only $100 more on the bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh... But this is what I'm actually wearing









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

New bracelet on my Seawolf.


----------



## wavewave (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi everybody! Sharing my custom TML luminous dial

View attachment 13207819


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Graduation! The Weiss proving to be a real GADA ... the brand doesn't get much love on WUS, but as an Angeleno, I'm digging it ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

With my Oris Aquis













G


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

UFO sighting. Just landed yesterday. Needs a little TLC but keeping time okay.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

On my way to an afternoon wedding with this fantastic Universal Geneve Calendar Moon phase.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Beautiful Saturday. Seiko snzf17j.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

rfortson said:


> UFO sighting. Just landed yesterday. Needs a little TLC but keeping time okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic. Congrats!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

pyddet said:


> On my way to an afternoon wedding with this fantastic Universal Geneve Calendar Moon phase.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Also fantastic ... Have fun at the wedding -- you aren't the groom are you?


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Zenith Pilot "Ton Up" by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

pyddet said:


> On my way to an afternoon wedding with this fantastic Universal Geneve Calendar Moon phase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, wonderful! I've never seen that one.

I've switched to my Longines to see if Justify can win the Triple Crown.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Vat (Mar 8, 2018)

A Weekender for the weekend. Really happy with the band swap, seems to make the watch body 'pop'


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These today

Early morning with the Farer Pointing II









Then stopped by the AD and this happened









And finally the Boldr Voyager poolside


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Tudor


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Now comfy on cloth


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Alpinist sunday









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Deep Blue Sun Diver III*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> These today
> 
> Early morning with the Farer Pointing II
> 
> ...


Nice Max Bill!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Started the day with this. 








Then switched to this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRP159J1


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Slm643 said:


> Just got in the mail yesterday from a WUS member. I am loving this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it Slm 643,
Big congrats, I have the older version made from bronze with the ETA movement and titanium crown & display back.
Seriusley good watches. And a keeper for me












enjoy.
Love the strap also.
G


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Omega Dynamic Date


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Have a wonderful weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Vintage IWC with Calibre 89.


----------



## benji19 (Dec 26, 2017)

Pilot style watch I built with an ETA 6497 movement!









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

i


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

'74 Breitling in my'74 BMW


----------



## pmuskin01 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duff_Ace (May 27, 2018)

yvrclimber said:


> '74 Breitling in my'74 BMW


Gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Captain Cook


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Junghans Max Bill today
Enjoy your Sunday 


















38mm is borderline Small i admit but i dig the Watch style. I do want to grab a Meister Driver at some point.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I love the rounded off "4" of the Max Bill versions! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

No coke,pepsi









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Dan Henry 1970









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Milus automatic


----------



## The_Vat (Mar 8, 2018)

Monday diver day


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

daytona


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

In-N-Out


----------



## RidingDonkeys (May 1, 2015)

This Glycine Airman Double 24 has been ever present on my wrist since the addition of the Erika's Original MN strap.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Spending the balance of this week in Vegas at a conference (it's work, believe it or not!). With me today is my new on the wrist Panerai PAM682. I am absolutely thrilled with this watch. The 42mm size is fantastic and there is 300 meters of water resistance. Solid case back and rubber strap. The lume is great, as you'd expect from Panerai. The bezel marker at 12 and the minute hand have blue lume while the other markers are green. This will definitely get a lot of wrist time!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## t3mp3st (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissArmyTenor (Aug 20, 2017)

'74 must have been a good year!



yvrclimber said:


> '74 Breitling in my'74 BMW


----------



## SwissArmyTenor (Aug 20, 2017)

That's a gorgeous watch. I checked availability, little to none in the USA, not on eBay. Must be marketed outside of the USA. Pity! I could see myself purchasing one.



ZM-73 said:


> Seiko SRP159J1
> View attachment 13209095


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Mowed (and weeded, and whacked, and picked, and trimmed) for the first time as a home owner.

Maybe I could have chosen a more auspicious watch than my $20 Casio Illuminator to mark the occasion, but this little peice has been pulling heavy duty in between the move and house work.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Wearing my Cartier Santos at Work.


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Driving with flighty today









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Morning at the Ace cafe
























evening at the Airport
























G


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

SwissArmyTenor said:


> That's a gorgeous watch. I checked availability, little to none in the USA, not on eBay. Must be marketed outside of the USA. Pity! I could see myself purchasing one.


I was lucky to find this one on Ebay from a seller that sold health/beauty products. I just had a bit of a look around and found three for sale, two via Zenmarket:
https://zenmarket.jp/amazonproduct.aspx?itemCode=B00YTUH2VM
https://zenmarket.jp/yshoppingproduct.aspx?itemCode=daiwers_AJ-B00YTUH2VM&c=

Also, one from BestWatchesStore.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

One way to deal with a double post: still wearing this one.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Cheers to a blessed week!


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Davosa Ternos









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## benji19 (Dec 26, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow that was the perfect long weekend.. And a new watch on top of that!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This is so sweet it's like blueberry pie









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffering (May 29, 2018)

I need to see if I can find the original paperwork, but it turns either 20 or 21 later this year. Had it the whole time.

Pure love.

Sent from my BBD100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

yvrclimber said:


> '74 Breitling in my'74 BMW


Very nice yvrclimber!

Here's my 2013 in my '74 BMW.










This post was one post away from landing on thread page 1974


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Blue Shoes


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

It's gonna be a hot one, so a bracelet was a must today. Luckily, mesh looks great on this Shinola Runwell









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Off to the gym.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Need to remove half link









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

First session of my three day conference! The PAM682 will keep me company!









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing my Junghans Max Bill today


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Wearing my CFB today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Last time wearing my 1978 Timex automatic ... _sigh_ ... on the chopping block!









This dial has always amazed me ... 
Black dial
White handset
Orange second hand
White Arabic hour markers - full set
Red 24-hour numerals - full set
Yellow min/sec numerals - intervals of 5
White 1/5th-second track
3 lines of text & quadrant lines
All packed into a 34mm dial, crazy busy yet completely legible. To whomever at Timex designed it, I must say, well done!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Just arrived.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

A little cave exploration today


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Farer Ponting


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

My new MKii


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Marathon GSAR


----------



## Silo (Jan 17, 2018)

My Dad's one and only, just back from service.


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

only 2 watches for the next few days, on a business trip.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nevets750 said:


> First session of my three day conference! The PAM682 will keep me company!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Steven,
That is a really cool watch, especially if it's a 42mm 
Stunning.
G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13213259


Your Pam's aren't too shabby either Clive, 
Especially your Submercible, real beauty mate.
G


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Old school at Heathen's pub Feral in Vancouver Wa.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Wearing my Yue Fei in Azure today, in honour of its glowing review on the Timebum

Have a great start to the week guys!


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Wearing my Yue Fei in Azure today, in honour of its glowing review on the Timebum

Have a great start to the week guys! 

View attachment 13213479


----------



## ck40711 (Sep 12, 2013)

Pantor Sea Lion


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Our first Ball/s...legend iii...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Congrats Steven,
> That is a really cool watch, especially if it's a 42mm
> Stunning.
> G


Thanks Gino. I really like this one! The 42mm is a great size. I've really come around from my previous obsession with 45+mm watches.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

OM Pradata for the evening.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Omega speed master professional Apollo xvii LE


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Omega Planet Ocean









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

My new SRP641 on a Solid 5 Link D Profile by Geckota



__
https://flic.kr/p/Jta7Tk



__
https://flic.kr/p/J9rTer


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## The_Vat (Mar 8, 2018)

Seiko 5 Military with Watchgecko band. Love this thing with this band.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

slideit said:


> My new SRP641 on a Solid 5 Link D Profile by Geckota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask you where you got that beauty? Retail? Auction? Private seller? I'm looking for one...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

What a beauty!



Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

OK I'm regretting selling this beauty to you! Is it still running to COSC specs?



Grinny456 said:


> Blue Shoes
> 
> View attachment 13212503


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Slm643 said:


> Can I ask you where you got that beauty? Retail? Auction? Private seller? I'm looking for one...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I found it on eBay. I did find it on a couple of other websites but it would have worked out more expensive. This was the seller:

https://www.ebay.com.au/usr/australia-first

Not an amazing rating, but I took a chance because it worked out the cheapest


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## aktodd (Mar 10, 2014)

Trying a new strap on my JR.









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

New baby


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LV again today


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Beautiful.. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

LV again today


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

maylebox said:


> Very nice yvrclimber!
> 
> Here's my 2013 in my '74 BMW.
> 
> ...


That awesome! Great to see another vintage 2002 out there! tii?

Love it!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Breitling Colt.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Camaro









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

OCEAN7 LM-7


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tuna Tuesday.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning ☀ 
I can't stay away from the JLC Sector Dial very long. Always enjoy wearing it. 
It's still on the Farer Barenia blue leather strap I got with the Farer Pointing II. It's always an easy install with the integrated springbars. 
Have a great day
Brice.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

It's been a while since I got this Tissot Navigator out of the box.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrlmsla (Jan 2, 2016)

New PADI Samurai:


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Take a break..









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Good morning all.
Aevum Apex is first up.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## m_cukman (Apr 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Tried and tested GSAR. One of the last 2013 production runs with the old dial and seconds hand.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

FBPB said:


> View attachment 13214605


Very nice.. I can't wait to get my sub! I it will be my first Russian watch too!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yesterday's first cousin. Ball Marvelight


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Went with my trusty MM today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Glycine Airman "Triple 12".

 Tuesday


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Last night ...
Spouse: "Are you taking pictures of your watch?"
Me: "Don't be ridiculous."
Spouse (long pause): "You need help."









Walking out to my car this morning ... I didn't notice my wife walk out behind me.
Spouse (shouting): "Hey! I saw that!"
Me: "Saw what?"
Spouse: "You're in love with that watch."
Me: "Don't be ridiculous."
Dang, she's a jealous woman ... gotta be more careful ... and it's just a crush ...


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Certina on nylon.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)

Submariner No Date


----------



## KNK (Jan 9, 2018)

MKII Hawkinge









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

TC2 on wrist, still looking for the monkey



















G


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Added a little patina









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

Mini turtle on mesh

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Girard-Perregaux Seahawk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

pilot at the beach


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

1968 Seiko Kitten Timer


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Blue on blue on blue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

In honor of Paul's upcoming MS18 DiverOne release, I'm wearing my MS17 tonight.

I saw that they'll go up for sale Friday at 2000 UK  and there are only 100 available.

B


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Another day of city work...


----------



## The_Vat (Mar 8, 2018)

Big Citizen day. Damn this thing wears big.


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Keeping with my summery blue background theme. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

1.1


----------



## Dukie (Oct 18, 2016)

Hamilton Chrono with a Valjoux 7750. 36 mm case diameter, but the case is a chunk because of the height (15 mm). Wears pretty good though and i love the crisp white dial.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

GW-5000










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

I think there is a fire in the back













G


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

My favorite time!









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Lander on Barenia leather DrunkArtStraps for Raven's HS graduation


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Cheeky lunchtime pint . v2 on a v3 integrated strap. Perfect fit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Gfxdaddy said:


> Cheeky lunchtime pint . v2 on a v3 integrated strap. Perfect fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome!

So the rubber strap fits without any mod?


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Grinny456 said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> So the rubber strap fits without any mod?


Yes sir, even though the v2 lug length is supposed to be a smidgen longer than the v3 it's a perfect fit-no mods whatsoever, totally seamless. I should mention that I'm wearing the 38.5mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digikam (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

New rotation today. First time since Feb my Exp went dead!

























Have a nice day y'all!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Love my Citizen Grand Classic









Sent from my Note


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm still honeymooning with this Oris Classic Date.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

New arrival.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

JLC Reverso Grande Taille


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Wednesday, The Renato, Master Horologe Moonphase, By Martin Braun, Paired With 9-planets Bracelet.


----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

Though I love the movement and aesthetics of my Open, the material and finish choice can make the hour hand nearly invisible.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DuePistoni (Jun 10, 2018)

Trusty 007 today, on a Strapcode Super Oyster


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Databank Wednesday. I am tryna start a thing...


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)

This has been on my wrist since getting it, and if I'm honest, I think it'll be my daily for a while unless other needs arise.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> New arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big congrats Brian,
Another stunner mate, looks amazing.
G


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Khaki King









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

View attachment P1000879.JPG


Graham Oxford


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A tasteful setup with Borealis Seafarer


----------



## AAEnriquez (Oct 3, 2013)

Mortima Mayerling Thermometer Compass 1956


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

RMUSE said:


> View attachment 13219227
> 
> 
> Graham Oxford


Very nice, what are the dimensions?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

I want to let it go but I can't, and the aged patina band makes it harder.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I was wearing it before I took this.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Another Seawolf


----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Moon


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

Nodus in the house.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> New arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, congrats |>


----------



## The_Vat (Mar 8, 2018)

Two Citizens in a row


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0124 on Distressed Kaki Canvas 
*


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

I love it. What a tasteful blue dial (or does it just look blue in the photo to me?) and legible hands...looks like a real tool watch.



digikam said:


> View attachment 13217935


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks so much for the kind words Gino. 
I've had it on my wish list for years and everything fell into place last week.
It's going to be hard to put it back in the box.

Cheers.....Brian



Watchcollector21 said:


> Big congrats Brian,
> Another stunner mate, looks amazing.
> G


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks ZM.
|>



ZM-73 said:


> Very nice, congrats |>


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

O









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Family reunion in KL. My retrospect, my brother's vintage Constellation, and my father's IWC. 
Have a great week, everyone!


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Speedy 145.022-78









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3CrypticGamer (May 18, 2018)

Nice!
A family of watch owners


Hammermountain said:


> Family reunion in KL. My retrospect, my brother's vintage Constellation, and my father's IWC.
> Have a great week, everyone!
> 
> View attachment 13220241


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Cartier Santos.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

My 1st day with her.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Good morning everyone 
I can't stay away from this one very long. 
So back to the JLC Master Control Date Sector dial on a Barenia leather from my Farer

HAGD
B


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Squale Batman GMT Ceramica LE.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Overcast Seattle and I say Hi :-!


----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

The Jaeger-LeCoultre MUT Moon again today, but this time dressed down on a perlon strap


----------



## darinronne (May 9, 2017)

Oris Big Crown D.26 286 HB-RAG Limited Edition on a B&R Bands Rosewood Croco.


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

View attachment IMG_20180614_083955.jpg


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Day 2 with the newbie.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

My New BOLDR Odyssey "SeriousWatches" Edition


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

b-) Thursday. DA 34 below.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

It's still June, so it must still be the Hamilton.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou (Oct 20, 2014)

"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Reverso, and springtime in Oregon.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Sumo


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Seiko Orange Samurai*


----------



## cgaites (Feb 3, 2018)

It's not Tuesday (and not the most unique choice), but sporting a Speedy Pro today.


----------



## Duff_Ace (May 27, 2018)

cgaites said:


> It's not Tuesday (and not the most unique choice), but sporting a Speedy Pro today.
> View attachment 13221559


39mm?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## cgaites (Feb 3, 2018)

Its a standard Speedy Pro, ref 3750.50, so 42mm including the crown guards. Same dial and bezel as the crown guardless, 39mm FOIS Speedmaster (or an actual vintage Ed White).


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Tattoonick (Jun 5, 2018)

Enjoying my new Orient Triton at the pool


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Oris 65 bronze. Haven't taken it off since I received it.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening change







G


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Mhutch said:


>


Nice mate. Blushark? I haven't taken mine off the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

CITIZEN :]


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Oris Williams









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Steinhart Ocean Titanium GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Vat (Mar 8, 2018)

Retro Friday


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just sang the national anthem at a Senior High School Memorial game









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Panerai PAM00424 Radiomir California


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Great pics Gino.
Your pint looks tasty. 



Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13221925
> View attachment 13221929
> View attachment 13221933
> View attachment 13221935
> ...


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Seiko snzf17j









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## bzapr24 (Mar 21, 2018)

stuck in Bangkok traffic ouchhh!!!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Seiko SNE435. I generally like timing bezels rather than chronographs for simple things, like timing laundry.


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

This a photo from the last time it came up in rotation

Graham Chronofighter


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

"D" is for Doxa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Prospex Sky


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thin-O-Matic 38mm:


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Montblanc Heritage Chronométrie 112520


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

Today 007!


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Long week but just got back fom AD with a new addition

OMG ! ;-) quite a good start to the weekend, have a good one all :-s


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FarerFriday with the LE Pointing II for another day of hell at work before our family vacation tomorrow.


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Skx007


----------



## benji19 (Dec 26, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Good matches today @fifa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Andrew T said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to have you back Andrew. You were missed.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Friday members.

Longines Presence today.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Enjoy your day all.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


> Good to have you back Andrew. You were missed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


Thanks Brian, spent a few days on the road. In Spain now until Monday, then back to England 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman II, should have been called green lagoon.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys! Stowa Seatime


----------



## Sobinum (Nov 3, 2017)

Helm Friday


----------



## Aaron Garon (Aug 20, 2014)

With the explorer all weekend long









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th (Nov 2, 2013)

SINNful Friday.










Instagram: ten13th


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo in disguise. After two full days it's only lost 1 second. That alone makes it an enjoyable watch to wear.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Been wearing this the last few days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

A big ass Planet Ocean to go along with my big ass Unicomp keyboard.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

A change for the evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

old friend


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

Beer O'Clock UK.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Interestelar Murph mod









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

good morning all!


----------



## MiniScout (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## vmmvmmm (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Angle









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## digikam (Sep 17, 2012)




----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

Wearing the Black Bay dressdiver for the first titan clash of this World Cup!


----------



## DutchMongolian (Jul 5, 2016)

Seamaster today to do some desk diving









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Just got this in the mail... Seiko made a lot of small-wristed friends with this one.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Zodiac for the afternoon.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

oris on today


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Breitling Chronospace Automatic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Evening change, trying new canvas shoes for my TC2



















G


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500 on Blushark nato.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

DA 46 on canvas today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

zed073 said:


> Great pics Gino.
> Your pint looks tasty.


Thanks for your kind words Brian,
In Budapest, I was called from very very high officials from Parliament House, I spent 5 days there, and 2 hour meeting everyday.
Apparentaly my work has been highly recommended by a few top 5 star hotels, and they want me to build a bespoke wine cellar there. Of course no pictures allowed in all the areas I will be working in, next year.
G


----------



## smfd14 (Mar 6, 2007)

For Friday, The Invicta Reserve, Dubois-Depraz, Speedway.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

That's fantastic news Gino. They obviously now first class workmanship when they see it.


Watchcollector21 said:


> Thanks for your kind words Brian,
> In Budapest, I was called from very very high officials from Parliament House, I spent 5 days there, and 2 hour meeting everyday.
> Apparentaly my work has been highly recommended by a few top 5 star hotels, and they want me to build a bespoke wine cellar there. Of course no pictures allowed in all the areas I will be working in, next year.
> G


Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13224875
> View attachment 13224879
> View attachment 13224881
> 
> G


I shouldn't have looked at this before dinner.
G you're making me hungry. 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ND to end the week


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New arrival just in time for our trip to the beach tomorrow. Thanks to MimosJewelers for expediting it.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

EnderW said:


> old friend
> View attachment 13224123


Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> View attachment 13224875
> View attachment 13224879
> View attachment 13224881
> 
> G


Awesome location, watch... and meal!! Where were these pics taken?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wearing this dear old friend to finish up the day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Cocktail Time









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Nomos Club Dunkel:


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Smiths for drive home ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Lowest tide of the year today...Spent some time "Exploring" some of the creatures in the tidal zone with the kids b-)


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Doing some repair work around house with my vintage Casio Twincept ABX-66 Databank. My 'work-watch' for every kind of home repairs, car servicing etc.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Rolex Submariner.


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> Awesome location, watch... and meal!! Where were these pics taken?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Jon,
Pics were taken in Budapest, Hungary, Amazing place, so much history, people so nice.
G


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

The H2 Sport at Timber Cove on the Sonoma Coast


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Great grandfather's Rolex on new custom hand-stitch CF lizard strap.


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Rivarama said:


> Great grandfather's Rolex on new custom hand-stitch CF lizard strap.


Awesome!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lightspire said:


>


lol, you barely got the watch in the pic with that massive hand!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Gruppo Gamma









Sent from my Note


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Off to the beach with my Seiko SRPC91 









This guy's happy


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

In a hotel in Zaragoza, Spain. Heading to Santander to catch the ferry to Portsmouth. Would love to set the picture in a great location, but to be honest where we are in Zaragoza is very disappointing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

Crosswind racer at car show

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Dan Henry 40mm


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pretending to be Steve McQueen today with my Monaco and my 1970 911.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for Banshee Ride


----------



## Cheddar (May 2, 2018)

Rivarama said:


> Great grandfather's Rolex on new custom hand-stitch CF lizard strap.


That is a beautiful watch and combination.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Pretending to be Steve McQueen whilst wearing my pretend Monaco... 









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Judge1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Bit of an odd ball, latest addition..


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Thanks Jon,
> Pics were taken in Budapest, Hungary, Amazing place, so much history, people so nice.
> G


Such a beautiful place, Gino! I'll have to add it to my list!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duff_Ace (May 27, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Pretending to be Steve McQueen whilst wearing my pretend Monaco...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how it matches the red accents of the car interior

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

JonS1967 said:


> Such a beautiful place, Gino! I'll have to add it to my list!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you did Europe five or six months back, if I recall Jon,
i seem to remember Paris, Stonehenge, and other great locations.
so I strongly recommend Budapest, lake Balaton, in Hungary. And everyone speaks English, which makes it easy.
G


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Watchcollector21 said:


> you did Europe five or six months back, if I recall Jon,
> i seem to remember Paris, Stonehenge, and other great locations.
> so I strongly recommend Budapest, lake Balaton, in Hungary. And everyone speaks English, which makes it easy.
> G


Yes, Gino, you've got a fantastic memory! I took the family to England, Belgium, and France. We rented a car and drove all around! I thoroughly enjoyed driving around England despite being on the other side of the road. You're lucky to live so close to so many amazing different places!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

New mesh bracelet for my superocean, it's quite heavy on wrist though.













G


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

On the fence


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

The first "adult" car was a '98 Ford Explorer. Brought my kids home from the hospital in it, drove to NYC on September 14, 2001, to attend a wedding and a funeral, road tripped w/spouse/friends from LA to NYC (x3), LA to Seattle (x2), LA to Vegas (x100), and LA to Cabo (just once). It has been to 12 Nat'l Parks. At 150k miles, my mechanic said it had another 100k left. So I lent it to the son of a good friend, who needed a car for school and work. He had it for one year, and returned it like this last week ...









Two lessons: 1) don't lend your car to a 22-year-old a-hole, and 2) don't lend your car to a 22-year-old a-hole.


----------



## Duff_Ace (May 27, 2018)

Brand new today









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## P695 (Aug 23, 2016)

Seiko srp455


----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm walking on sunshine!

Rolex Yacht-Master 116622


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Making dump runs today.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## MiniScout (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

GMT master and some red Luigi Bosca









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

836









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tactico TC2









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Took a little hike with the fam today b-)


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

New watch day! ECOZILLA! Combo anniversary / Father's Day present from my wife and daughter. They got me the Citizilla titanium adapters and bracelet also. I have it on this orange Borealis strap for Summer.


----------



## eric.nielsen (Sep 12, 2016)

This.https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5b25aae5b575a/VID_37710116_144119_660.mp4

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MiniScout said:


> View attachment 13227417


Sweet watch. Not a huge fan of the strap, but that Ti Bulova is tight!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blue diver


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Great day in the Bay.

Cheers!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

For the evening









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Quake1028 said:


> New watch day! ECOZILLA! Combo anniversary / Father's Day present from my wife and daughter. They got me the Citizilla titanium adapters and bracelet also. I have it on this orange Borealis strap for Summer.


Wait. Your family bought you adapters and a bracelet? Come on. lol, that's WIS territory. You had to have told them what to buy. Surely.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Seiko M158-5009 from 1978









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Duff_Ace (May 27, 2018)

jwillee said:


> Great day in the Bay.
> 
> Cheers!


Sooo in love with Batman

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## heliuscron (Jun 16, 2018)

Blue Ocean Monster









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## heliuscron (Jun 16, 2018)

Palmettoman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sea Uerchin?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## heliuscron (Jun 16, 2018)

Judge1 said:


> Bit of an odd ball, latest addition..


Biggest moon I've ever seen on a watch!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida A12


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Duff_Ace said:


> Sooo in love with Batman
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks!

It has caused the inevitable collection purge that's coming soon....


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

I love titanium!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

3rd watch if the day for a dinner party with 17 guests at our house. Busy day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Titoni on the beach!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Blue one blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drDuka (Sep 11, 2016)

Really love this panda dial









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rado D-Star


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

FL Raider


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 Canvas


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Happy Father's day to all the Dad's. 









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

OSD


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Yaardvark (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Arrived yesterday, so getting it's "charge on" today.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

German or swiss or chinese? It's a melting pot watch! 









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

SARB033 Seiko Sunday!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Happy Father's Day!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hopscottch (Jul 26, 2017)

For church and for after church



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Hope all the dads are enjoying their day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

with the ranger for a nice hike


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

¡Feliz Día del Padre!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

LATER (7:09 PM PST) ... went to see the King Tut exhibit today. Those ancient Egyptians would've made some incredible watches ...


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

My best friend just popped his cherry on his first luxury time piece: speedy appollo 17th









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Duff_Ace (May 27, 2018)

chillsand said:


> My best friend just popped his cherry on his first luxury time piece: speedy appollo 17th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Only 1972 of those!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Duff_Ace (May 27, 2018)

Happy Father's day to all.... My 3 little ones were awesome today 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

Duff_Ace said:


> Happy Father's day to all.... My 3 little ones were awesome today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous watch! My friend is over the moon with it!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Wearing the Celadon Imperial Peacock today in honour of its glowing review on A Blog To Watch. Have a marvellous Sunday everyone! 

Photos courtesy of Zen Love and A Blog To Watch


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Wearing the Celadon Imperial Peacock today in honour of its glowing review on A Blog To Watch. Have a marvellous Sunday everyone! 

Photos courtesy of Zen Love and A Blog To Watch

View attachment 13229847
View attachment 13229851


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

CAMPANOLA Cosmosign I have two different dials, but this is my favorite


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

View attachment 13229915


CAMPANOLA Cosmosign I have two different dials, but this is my favorite


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

OK, now that I like!


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Apr 2, 2017)

Do you have to pick just one?


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Happy Father's Day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

️Fortis Flieger and the Heathen Child️









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Since today is "my day" I decided to make it a four watch day and wear a few different pieces that bring me a great deal of enjoyment. Started with the Turtle to hit some of our favorite outdoor spots, then the EXPII to do the same plus go grab a bite, followed by the Khaki for some time relaxing and playing in the back yard, and finally switched to the PO to go view the sunset. It's been a helluva weekend...Hope all the Dads out there had a great Father's day! b-)


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Knives and Lint said:


> Since today is "my day" I decided to make it a four watch day and wear a few different pieces that bring me a great deal of enjoyment. Started with the Turtle to hit some of our favorite outdoor spots, then the EXPII to do the same plus go grab a bite, followed by the Khaki for some time relaxing and playing in the back yard, and finally switched to the PO to go view the sunset. It's been a helluva weekend...Hope all the Dads out there had a great Father's day! b-)


Amazing weekend, amazing pictures & watches mate,
The last three pics could be an advert from Omega featuring the planet Ocean.
Enjoy
G


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

BERNHARDT #Submersion


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Okay; so this isn’t my Watch. 

I tried it on earlier and shall be purchasing the Rose Gold version later this week.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange Monster, Have a great week to All!


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

To quote Bob Geldof, "I don't like Mondays!"


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)




----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Went with the Steiny OVM 39 today. Love it. Spent my father's day weekend getting things done outside, and my Mudman was happy to help!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nodus PVD Trieste in honor of their new model reveal today


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Things are a little hazy this Monday morning...


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I've been a broken record for over a week now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

DigiTuna.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

TUDOR Prince :]


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Saw the date halfway to work, nearly drove off the road. I've learned the hard way it's tough to reset the date and resync to time.gov at a stop light, so I waited until I got to the office ...









Phew ... that's better!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Trying to show the gold capped teeth.. 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Armida A12 "cape cod edition"


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

tuna


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Deep Blue Tritnight Ceramic Pepsi









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Watchcollector21 said:


> Amazing weekend, amazing pictures & watches mate,
> The last three pics could be an avert from Omega featuring the planet Ocean.
> Enjoy
> G


Many thanks my friend, rather kind of you to say so. I must say, after wearing the EXPII quite a bit lately, the AR coating on the PO was a refreshing change when taking pics.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SRPC53


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Rado Captain Cook LE


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Cheers!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Happy Monday WUS!!









Sent from my Note


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Blue mini-turtle for Monday!


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Feeling a little Blue.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Had to put this back on when I got home from work. It's like Goldilocks...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

I know the feeling about feeling a little blue today













G


----------



## bigred7078 (Oct 23, 2016)

Farer Stanhope


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Explorer on nato for this ninety two degree start to the week


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smaf1003 (Nov 20, 2013)

New addition! A gift from the wife for becoming an attending!


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorin


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Speedy to start the week off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

smaf1003 said:


> New addition! A gift from the wife for becoming an attending!


Congratulations on becoming an attending, on having a wife with impeccable taste and on receiving an amazing time piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hammy all day.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith Chronometro Tipo CP-2









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Boschett Cave Dweller ''S''


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Boschett Cave Dweller ''S''


I've never seen a Boschett before. I like it!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dukie (Oct 18, 2016)

Hamilton Chrono on a mesh. Odd combination but i really do like it. Inspired me to make a whole video about straps and mesh. Check it out if you like (add free)


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

It's Turtle Tuesday for me today. I've been on a dive watch cycle lately. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

DA 34, fresh off the truck from WatchMann, on a Eulit Perlon.

Second time I've bought this one. I tried out the DS 30 but flipped it-found the minute markers to be a bit too thick/busy relative to the DA 34. I also like the unique offset day/date.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bill Adler said:


> I've never seen a Boschett before. I like it!


Thanks my friend! It's my 8th Boschett, I really love this Micro brand.

Here the Harpoon









WUS DWP LE


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday ⚽😊😄👍🏽


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

The obligatory Speedy Tuesday watch


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Eng iii legend...8 days on wrist 4 sec fast (.5spd).
My GADA watch...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

65in


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

My Orologi Calamai Solo Tempo ticking along at + 3 spd.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

I am a broken record when it comes to this piece...hooked on love









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Unsized plastic still on time not set! Just got from the Mail person... I swear I will have a fleet of these in 6 months!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chronoscope today. I need to reset the date 🤣








Correct date... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Good morning!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Glycine Combat 6 Vintage GL0123 on a Blue Helm CS1 Canvas Strap.


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vudedoo (Dec 6, 2012)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

40mm Deauville


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Movies. Reflection of the movie in the crystal.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Pam 55 today.

Cheers!


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Diver day for me



















G


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

carlhaluss said:


> [/
> 
> [URL=http://s492.photobucket.com/user/carlhaluss/media/Patek%20Philippe%20Gondolo/2D07A51B-45D3-4956-8789-F26CD7568BBE_zpslz6zwogp.jpeg.html]


WOW Carl, that is one beautiful watch mate,
In fact you have an amazing collection. From the bronze EternalMatic to the Patek. All your watches are awsome 
Keep going mate, love the pics.
G


----------



## TreyH (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


>


Pure class, Carl!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

JonS1967 said:


> Pure class, Carl!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Jon! Much appreciated.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Watchcollector21 said:


> WOW Carl, that is one beautiful watch mate,
> In fact you have an amazing collection. From the bronze EternalMatic to the Patek. All your watches are awsome
> Keep going mate, love the pics.
> G


Thanks for your comments. They are sincere, and sincerely appreciated!
Carl


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)

Diver


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

103 Diapal for another hectic day


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Today


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

009 today. I was thinking of changing over to some summer natos but I really like the Strapcode.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

speedmaster


----------



## bubbaxb (Sep 14, 2013)

Speedy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geekgeek (Apr 27, 2012)

Just picked this up yesterday









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Latest









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

Hanhart Admiral Manual by jppellet, on Flickr
Hanhart Admiral Manual by jppellet, on Flickr


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bulova Accutron A-15


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks my friend! It's my 8th Boschett, I really love this Micro brand.
> 
> Here the Harpoon
> 
> ...


Those are eye popping. Thanks again for introducing me to Boschett.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Enem Skin Diver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bill Adler said:


> Those are eye popping. Thanks again for introducing me to Boschett.


You're welcome my friend!

Simon


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

That is just a cool colour combination.


yankeexpress said:


> SRPC53


Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

I wasn't sure how this would look on leather. I quite like it.

lea









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Zenith El Primero Classic Cars









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Back on bracelet for the summer


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Great White today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Next up, Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba.

Enjoy your day folks⚽&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57341;


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Going with something affordable on a rainy day


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno Bubbleback:


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

The indices on this AT variant are colorful.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Jaeger-LeCoultre Deep Sea Chronograph


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

BoldR "SW" on Blue Borealis rubber


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

seiko diver


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

Gfxdaddy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

I like this watch because it tells me the time, and tells me where I am ... if I'm away, it reminds where I'm from ... and yes, sometimes I need reminding.


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Bought from a fellow WUS member. the accuracy on this piece is awesome -- about -3 on the wrist and +3 resting face up. good stuff.

not sure if I'll keep it as its such a massively heavy chunky case, though for years I have loved the handset and dial, and consider the U1 as a whole to be a design masterstroke. Wears pretty good with a nato, which is my summertime preference. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

Birthday  2 days in a row!


----------



## Ruthless750 (Aug 18, 2013)

Raketa today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

eblackmo said:


> Latest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love mine!! Great choice!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

minutes ago...


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Hope you all are having a great morning (and rest of the day).









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

Br01-94 yellow on handmade custom polished stingray strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchcollector21 (Feb 8, 2016)

G


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

38mm Universal Geneva from 1955/56


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Fresh cell and off to the races Love the "low-battery" indicator and protocol.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

GMT Master II for hump day this week


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Holy schmoly, this happened today...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

41Mets said:


> Holy schmoly, this happened today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Jay


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Post-lunch swap after finally getting the bracelet sized ... just in time for summer travel ...


----------



## green_pea (May 10, 2016)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Tudor Black Bay

Cheers!


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

Just arrived. What a devil to resize!









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

brunemto said:


> Jaeger-LeCoultre Deep Sea Chronograph


Fantastic!


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

41Mets said:


> Holy schmoly, this happened today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir! That was fast!

Smashing

Enjoy it!

Cheers!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

jwillee said:


> Yes sir! That was fast!
> 
> Smashing
> 
> ...


I agree. I do a lot of research quickly and found a good example for essentially the lowest price I've seen. And since the prices keep rising I didn't want to spend more down the line.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

41Mets said:


> Holy schmoly, this happened today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats 41M, rockin' it ! 
Looks like you and I both had a sub surprise filled couple of days with a crazy outcomes... I was lucky enough to get my 114060 on Friday... enjoy fella 

Shot from last night at soundcheck... OP39 and one happy drummer :-d


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> Congrats 41M, rockin' it !
> Looks like you and I both had a sub surprise filled couple of days with a crazy outcomes... I was lucky enough to get my 114060 on Friday... enjoy fella
> 
> Shot from last night at soundcheck... OP39 and one happy drummer :-d
> ...


Nice congrats!! Had you known you were doing ceramic the whole time?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

41Mets said:


> I agree. I do a lot of research quickly and found a good example for essentially the lowest price I've seen. And since the prices keep rising I didn't want to spend more down the line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


$7k is a fantastic price. You'll only make gains. But since you love it, that point is essentially moot.

It's a classic that will never go out of style.

I pulled the trigger last year on a brand new GMT BLNR for list, no tax. Would've been foolish to walk away from that. I wear it all the time.

It's put me in purge mode of other watches for the impending Sea Dweller 116600 purchase.

Again, enjoy the hell out of that Sub. Looks fantastic on you!

Btw.... 2 Rolex in like a year for you. It's already started. I see a third in the near future.

Cheers!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

jwillee said:


> $7k is a fantastic price. You'll only make gains. But since you love it, that point is essentially moot.
> 
> It's a classic that will never go out of style.
> 
> ...


Holy crap. Don't say that I'll have to quit this forum. That may be true but keep in mind it's all the result of flipping watches and using money from former watches to purchase new to me ones. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

41Mets said:


> Nice congrats!! Had you known you were doing ceramic the whole time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you, no it happened rather quickly... I thought I would go pre ceramic however once I started getting seriously interested my AD found one for me and so I went for it post haste...


----------



## yvrclimber (Aug 10, 2017)

Sporting my 'new' alarm watch. 
Love the colours and the snaky alarm hand.

Bulova Wrist Alarm (1962) - Bulova 11 AERC Movement


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

Today I took my Ball Power Reserve out of the winder


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## AaaVee (Feb 18, 2010)

Wearing new arrival!


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

'86 Adanac Navigator FTW!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

41Mets said:


> Nice congrats!! Had you known you were doing ceramic the whole time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Finished a long day at work and able to snap a quick shot with a little lume glow on my new baby before heading out again. Have a great day bloke, and all...:-!

This really is a stunning piece... i am really enjoying the super oyster case on my 7" flat wrist...six days old :-d


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Have been on a roadtrip for the last few days. Heading home today

This has been on the wrist.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> Finished a long day at work and able to snap a quick shot with a little lume glow on my new baby before heading out again. Have a great day bloke, and all...:-!
> 
> This really is a stunning piece... i am really enjoying the super oyster case on my 7" flat wrist...six days old :-d
> 
> View attachment 13238375


Looks phenomenal

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

41Mets said:


> Looks phenomenal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks again mate... gotta get back to the FIFA world cup (my home team is playing :-d)


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Panerai PAM724









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

I almost put this back on leather last night, but it's been so nasty and sweaty lately, so no......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Hmmmm









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Damasko DB1









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

zed073 said:


> Have been on a roadtrip for the last few days. Heading home today
> 
> This has been on the wrist.
> 
> ...


You can't beat a good road trip, especially with the OM.
Have a safe trip home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Back home from Spain, spent the day giving the bike a good clean. She has performed flawlessly for the whole trip, so deserves a bit of pampering.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

This


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I've been wearing the sub this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Vulcain again today ... an interesting brand clinging to life ... definitely on the list of Swiss underachievers, which somehow feels like the perfect watch for me ...


----------



## alfredtv (Nov 12, 2017)

My Breitling Colt Chrono on a silicone strap (BTW also up for trade for a Tudor or Rolex)!!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Double Bond


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bmil128 (Apr 16, 2008)

Under the accent lighting


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Happy Friday eve!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Pan Europ today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

5:26PM. Cold drink, steak on the Weber, 1/5 the way through a cuban MonteCristo.


----------



## bgn! (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## smaf1003 (Nov 20, 2013)

Gave it a bit of a dress down


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Cartier Santos.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Day 2









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

1st week anniversary...:-!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Auto on ISOFRANE Rubber*


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

No place like home Andrew. 
Beauty watch by the way.



Andrew T said:


> Back home from Spain, spent the day giving the bike a good clean. She has performed flawlessly for the whole trip, so deserves a bit of pampering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

I.N.O.X. for today.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Zeno:


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67 (Feb 19, 2017)

Seiko Samurai Blue Lagoon in its natural environment .. sun, sea and sand in Langkawi island, Malaysia.










And Casio Protrek for the jungly bits ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Blue overload.
Skin and dial are brown though.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Double double


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Just picked this up while I was on a short holiday in New Hampshire.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I see we share something in common. 
:-! |>



ZM-73 said:


> I.N.O.X. for today.
> View attachment 13240361


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

So it would seem, it's a great watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 13241457
> View attachment 13241461


This would be perfect if they gilded the hands and indices!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Helson Shark Diver









Sent from my Note


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 2 with the Shogun.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

1675 '71









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3, HAGWE to All!


----------



## jodo (Feb 11, 2018)

Bulova seahunter









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

New to me CWC from a fellow member.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Happy Friday ... hope you all have a great and safe weekend!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Andrew T (Jan 13, 2017)

Still on holiday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Two and a half days in a row. It's a record!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Got a wild hair last night and decided to put the Hamilton back on leather. That meant I had to do the unthinkable: take my watch off before getting in the shower. Since I tend to lose track of time in the shower (and I don't leave myself much leeway in the morning) I threw on a quartz Traser I keep for such occasions.

Unfortunately, I was in such a hurry this morning that I completely forgot to put the Hamilton back on. So this is me for the rest of the day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

TGIF!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New arrived, Marathon SAR


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Blue overload.
> Skin and dial are brown though.
> View attachment 13241003


Nice looking combo. Is the strap aftermarket?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm waiting on the new strap to come in, but I'm still enjoying the Mini Turtle.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Well, I guess I don't have to worry about scratches anymore...scratched between 12 & 1 darnit!

Yep I just ordered some polywatch 5min ago 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Vioviv said:


> View attachment 13239263
> 
> 
> View attachment 13239265
> ...


That looks fantastic. Also it would be a great alternative to an Explorer (both 1 & 2)..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Slm643 said:


> Well, I guess I don't have to worry about scratches anymore...scratched between 12 & 1 darnit!
> 
> Yep I just ordered some polywatch 5min ago
> 
> ...


I feel your pain! I can't stand any type of blemish on my watches!! What is "polywatch"??

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Polish for plastic and or acrylic crystals 

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

This is my kind of afternoon 









Tapawatch


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Well, I guess I don't have to worry about scratches anymore...scratched between 12 & 1 darnit!
> 
> Yep I just ordered some polywatch 5min ago
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


There's something odd about Vostok's crystal ... last year I banged my Amphibia and got a visible nick in the crystal at 9:00. Over the next few hours, I was so pissed about it, I couldn't stop rubbing my thumb against it. By the end of the day, the rough edges were gone. By the end of the next day, just using my thumb for a few minutes here and there, the nick was completely gone. Obviously yes, Polywatch is a better option, but you always have your thumb as a back up.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> This is my kind of afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice......watch

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## jack3174 (Sep 9, 2015)

Not a lot of pale yellow straps out there, but I think this strap from Barton is perfect for my EZM3.

It matches the shade of the lume almost perfectly. Super soft too.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

MadsNilsson said:


> That looks fantastic. Also it would be a great alternative to an Explorer (both 1 & 2)..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Agree, and I can't imagine the Explorer style dial was accidental. But ... it's a charming watch that costs about $3k less than an Explorer ... the alarm is great, easy to set, loud enough to startle you but not so loud as to annoy people around you.
A year after a Rolex went up Mt Everest and inspired the Explorer, the Italian team that summited K2 carried Vulcain watches. That seems to be the story of this brand, they make a great watch, but they're always a step behind, never quite breaking through ...


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

Still my favorite Ball and runs like a champ after 20 months:


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Fresh trade. First Nomos and first German.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

umarrajs said:


> Still my favorite Ball and runs like a champ after 20 months:
> 
> View attachment 13242697
> View attachment 13242699


love this watch, I have the same one on bracelet.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay Dark.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Celldoc (May 31, 2015)

Orient "Star Seeker GMT"....still loving my Father's Day present...now on a NATO!!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

ALS to end the week, have a great weekend ahead my friends!


----------



## Sergmen27 (Jun 18, 2018)

Hello ladies and gents! I'm new to the forum ( only discovered it a week or so ago) and am very excited to be here! Here's one of my regulars, my Fossil chronograph JR-1328. It was a Valentine's Day present from my wife (then girlfriend) back in 2012. I love this watch!


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Aggie88 said:


> Birthday  2 days in a row!


Happy Birthday brother. Missed you getting this piece, a beautiful classic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

41Mets said:


> Holy schmoly, this happened today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kick save and a beauty! And to think I knew you when...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mngdew (Feb 19, 2018)

18k today


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sergmen27 said:


> Hello ladies and gents! I'm new to the forum ( only discovered it a week or so ago) and am very excited to be here! Here's one of my regulars, my Fossil chronograph JR-1328. It was a Valentine's Day present from my wife (then girlfriend) back in 2012. I love this watch!


Welcome!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergmen27 (Jun 18, 2018)

[/QUOTE]Welcome!

[/QUOTE]
Thank you!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

RomeoT said:


> Kick save and a beauty! And to think I knew you when...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha. This legitimately needs to be the end... Except I need to sell a watch or two first 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Hulk carried me to the finish line. Let the weekend begin!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Big attire shift and on the way to softball!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Started the day with this... 









Ending with this...


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> This is my kind of afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This could be a thread of its own: Shown us your watch with "someone interesting" in the background.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Timex










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## lavantmj (Sep 5, 2017)

Seiko love


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

blue sub


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## bmil128 (Apr 16, 2008)

Back from surgery, new crystal, bezel and hands installed


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

J969 said:


> This could be a thread of its own: Shown us your watch with "someone interesting" in the background.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I still can't see the alleged watch in this pic ?!?


----------



## Cencalhd (May 24, 2017)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard III in Bronze


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm not a huge NATO fan but I saw this one and had to try it on my 16710 Coke










I also picked up a pair of new kicks so I might just have to make this a GMT Coke/NATO/All Star weekend


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

Dogs in low light


----------



## ben_den99 (Jan 17, 2018)

Duff_Ace said:


> Brand new today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great color combo and band!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ben_den99 (Jan 17, 2018)

Watchcollector21 said:


> New HD Zulu strap for the Squale
> View attachment 12342993
> View attachment 12342995
> View attachment 12342997
> ...


How long have you had the Squale? I really like it and have had my eye on one for a bit now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ben_den99 (Jan 17, 2018)

TX-WJ said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

ben_den99 said:


> Great pic!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thx!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

A different Hammy today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

She’s German.


----------



## sweethomela8 (Oct 11, 2012)

IWC Mark XVI









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

Most recent


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Zenith Pilot Type 20 Extra Special 40mm Blue Dial.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Celebrating the girlfriend's Birthday...

Roses and my new Rollie :-!


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

Sinn 144


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

dantan said:


> Zenith Pilot Type 20 Extra Special 40mm Blue Dial.


Nice! What's the case material?

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> Celebrating the girlfriend's Birthday...
> 
> Roses and my new Rollie :-!
> 
> View attachment 13243821


What a great girlfriend! She got you a new Rolex for her birthday

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Nevets750 said:


> What a great girlfriend! She got you a new Rolex for her birthday
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


:-d

Edit: she did get me a watch winder for Christmas though :-!


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Pimmsley said:


> :-d
> 
> Edit: she did get me a watch winder for Christmas though :-!


That still qualifies as a great girlfriend! The roses are a nice touch. Enjoy the special day

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JP. (Jul 14, 2008)

Just switched back to this one.


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)

Nevets750 said:


> That still qualifies as a great girlfriend! The roses are a nice touch. Enjoy the special day
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Thanks fella


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Good morning.









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> This is my kind of afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Re-issue Zodiac Seawolf on re-make WWII canvas strap.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Wife and kids just landed in London for 2 weeks visiting F&F and then a week in Ireland, where I'm going to meet them unless work f's me over again ...
So naturally I got up this morning and set my dual time watches +8 ...

















But now I got a crew coming to work on the back yard ... it's funny, I did a 'perfect beater' search earlier this year, bought/returned/sold over a dozen watches, yet still using the same one as always -- this is actually my 3rd Weekender!









Okay, I'll shut up. I live with a talkative spouse and two teenage girls and I never get a word in edgewise, so I'm being particularly loquacious this morning. Plus nobody is silently judging me as I adjust my watches ...
Have a nice day y'al!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> Wife and kids just landed in London for 2 weeks visiting F&F and then a week in Ireland, where I'm going to meet them unless work f's me over again ...
> So naturally I got up this morning and set my dual time watches +8 ...
> 
> View attachment 13244317
> ...


Your 3rd Weekender because the first 2 broke or you just like them?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Speedmaster with a suit? Blasphemous!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Your 3rd Weekender because the first 2 broke or you just like them?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


That's a reasonable question ... it's because I sold the first two thinking I had replaced them, but neither replacement lasted more than a few weeks ... the first time it was a Seiko Urchin (too thick), last time it was a Bertucci (L2L too long). I really liked the Bertucci, highly recommend it, just couldn't get a good fit on my skinny wrist.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Nevets750 said:


> Nice! What's the case material?
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


It's aged stainless steel.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Bringing some sunshine into a rainy Saturday with my LE Unimatic. They only made 30 of these.....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Sounds a great idea... 


J969 said:


> This could be a thread of its own: Shown us your watch with "someone interesting" in the background.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Tapawatch


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Picked up a new Ford Transit.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8 On Canvas


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Sarb013!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

explorin


----------



## El-Duderino (Feb 21, 2016)

Grilling and Speedys go hand-in-hand.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-WJ (Jan 30, 2016)

Pool time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Metro


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Weekend duties are calling...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

+ .1 seconds after three and a half days of ownership









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jodo (Feb 11, 2018)

Bulova seahunter 1000m









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillee (Jan 25, 2010)

Speedy Pro 3572.50 today.

My Adriatic figs are finally sizing up!

Cheers!


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Nature trail









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## deltasig1218 (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Kentex Marineman


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Carrera997 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this a Bob Guccione wrist shot, post mortem?!?


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## WhiteSand (Feb 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday Dad


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------

